# May 2013 Ipsy bag!!! (Spoilers)



## Amanda Stan (Apr 15, 2013)

I know this is kinda early but after a disappointing March and skipping April due lack of pizzazz I'm kinda hopeful for May

My wish list

1.Concealer 2. Nude/pink/coral lip product (NO RED) 3.Pastel Nail Polish 4.Blotting sheets 5.Lip Scrub


----------



## pengutango (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, March wasn't my favorite month. I think since I've joined Ipsy in November 2012, that was probably my least favorite bag. April's bag was a great improvement. I'm happy that even though the theme was "Pretty In Pink," I can find a use for and enjoyed everything, even the hot pink blush, which after trying it, I love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for next month's bag, my wishlist is really short since there really isn't much I'm dying to try at the moment... May update this post if I think of something else.

- Pink or coral lip stick (don't have either in my collection)

- Fun color eyeliner (liquid or pencil preferably, thought it'd be something fun for the summer months)


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 15, 2013)

This will be my second Ipsy bag, and my birthday month, so I'm hoping for something good!

I'd love a gloss, some sort of nail art product, a cc cream, maybe a shower gel or something for the bath, or maybe a mattifier/blotting paper? And a springy, fun bag. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is kinda early but after a disapointing March and skipping April due lack of pizzazz I'm kinda hopeful for May
> 
> ...


 A lip scrub would be great. So would a lip product (I agree with no red, but I have to add no coral too as I can't pull it off--nude or pink would be fine though). Polish would be fine, even though we got some this month. Blotting sheets I don't really need or use often, but if the other products were great, it would be ok. I think a concealer is soooo hard for them to send out because that is a hard item to match to your coloring as it is. For them to just send out a small range of shades would mean the product would be unusable for most people, I would think.


----------



## lepf (Apr 16, 2013)

I would love a BB or CC cream or a lip scrub or mascara or nail polish or lotion


----------



## skylite (Apr 16, 2013)

> A lip scrub would be great. So would a lip product (I agree with no red, but I have to add no coral too as I can't pull it off--nude or pink would be fine though). Polish would be fine, even though we got some this month. Blotting sheets I don't really need or use often, but if the other products were great, it would be ok. I think a concealer is soooo hard for them to send out because that is a hard item to match to your coloring as it is. For them to just send out a small range of shades would mean the product would be unusable for most people, I would think.


 I'd love a scrub! That would be awesome. I do think that concealer would be tough. Especially as I'm pretty fair and anything they'd send would probably be in the safe medium zone ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

I would love to see something fun for the summer. A colored eyeliner, maybe some more eye shadows to fit the rx palette and a pretty lip gloss hopefully Mirenesse.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 16, 2013)

april was my first bag - still havent gotten it yet but i do like a lot of the items in it! cant wait to see whats next for may.


----------



## angieb615 (Apr 17, 2013)

May will be my first month! I'm a birchbox subscriber and excited to try ipsy as well.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

July/August 2012 were my favorite bags but I have to say the only reason is because those are bag types I requested.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL what was up with the switcharoo with the lip bag?.... hmmm LOL


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL what was up with the switcharoo with the lip bag?.... hmmm LOL


 I was wondering about that! Maybe that is going to be our May bag and someone made a mistake? Now I wish I had paid closer attention to what was poking out of it! I don't really like the lip-shaped bag, but maybe it's a hint that it will be a lip-themed bag, full of lip products? That is my biggest cosmetic weakness, so I would totally love that!!!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 17, 2013)

subscribing for updates


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

Update me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL what was up with the switcharoo with the lip bag?.... hmmm LOL


 What lip bag?  Were you one of the ones with a damaged april bag?  I got March 2012 bag instead.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 17, 2013)

They posted a picture of a lip shaped bag on their face book page and very quickly took it down today.


----------



## PixelatedToys (Apr 17, 2013)

lol!  I just got my April bag and y'all have the May one up!  I love how on the ball you are.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 17, 2013)

I loved April's bag! Time to bring on May!!!!


----------



## lovemesomeipsy (Apr 17, 2013)

I am soooo sick of getting eyeshadows! We get eyeshadows almost every month. I would love to get some brushes or some body butter/ lotion! Even though they just gave nail polish in April, I WANT MORE ;D I loove nail polish and I would love some bolder colors! Maybe a royal blue? I personally did not like the March bag and was not impressed with the April bag. In the march bag, I got eyeshadow colors that did not compliment me at all, hydrating mist which smells awful, a useless palette, and the only thing i liked, the wipes. In April, I got two eyeshadow colors very similar to the ones I got in March, Soy renewal which I am allergic to (the soy), great nail polish, and blush. I personally don't wear blush or concealer, or foundation, or setting powder in that matter. I have been with ipsy for quite a long time, but if the next two months are like march and april, i am probably going to switch to another subscription box. August 2012 to February 2013 were amazing! I think they are lowering their standards...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL See and if they sent more lotion out people would complain about that. LOL I can understand wanting other things to try but let's face it there's only a certain amount of variations out there.

I'm still waiting for lip liners.


----------



## skylite (Apr 17, 2013)

This ? It was still on my screen when I opened Facebook but I'm pretty sure it's for real gone now


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 17, 2013)

I was one of the first ones to get my April bag.. it is my birthday month after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm def ready for Mays bag!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

Hmm, I hope it isn't foundation/concealer type stuff. It would be very hard to match skin tones of everyone.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 17, 2013)

> I was wondering about that! Maybe that is going to be our May bag and someone made a mistake? Now I wish I had paid closer attention to what was poking out of it! I don't really like the lip-shaped bag, but maybe it's a hint that it will be a lip-themed bag, full of lip products? That is my biggest cosmetic weakness, so I would totally love that!!!


 Oooh I would love a bag full of lip products!!


----------



## ohreally (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh I would love a bag full of lip products!!


 I would love that as well!

&lt; -- lip product junkie.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 17, 2013)

> I would love that as well! &lt; -- lip product junkie.


 I'm starting to become one lol!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 17, 2013)

> Hmm, I hope it isn't foundation/concealer type stuff. It would be very hard to match skin tones of everyone.Â


 I agree^ I can only wear a handful of brands due to the undertones in my complexion. I would feel as though I was missing out if I got a concealer or foundation that didn't match and wouldn't want to go through the hassle of mixing to get use from it. But I would love a lip liner and/or neutral or coral gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 17, 2013)

Some falsies would be fun. Also big fan of lip stuff! I even thought a trial size of lip/brow wax might be different but universally useful.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 maybe the social media person randomly grabbed a picture of a makeup bag.... and it was a sneak peak of a future bag.. I think I see a lip gloss top (on the right?)............ hmmm sunscreen lotion perhaps for the summer? ... i REALLY hope not... any guesses?


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 17, 2013)

damnit.. I was gonna keep May a secret from myself.... but Ipsy intrigued me with this lip bag picture slip...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  hehhehe


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> maybe the social media person randomly grabbed a picture of a makeup bag.... and it was a sneak peak of a future bag.. I think I see a lip gloss top (on the right?)............ hmmm sunscreen lotion perhaps for the summer? ... i REALLY hope not... any guesses?


 3rd thing from the left, barely visible looks like either a perfume or oil sample.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 17, 2013)

found this.. uses the same image.. Looks like maybe they are looking to recreate that bag or something?  Don't think it was a spoiler of our bags since Google image search had that exact picture pop up numerous times from 2012.

http://www.refinery29.com/liz-thayer-lip-bag


----------



## pengutango (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL See and if they sent more lotion out people would complain about that. LOL I can understand wanting other things to try but let's face it there's only a certain amount of variations out there.
> 
> I'm still waiting for lip liners.


 Yeah, I personally don't want lotion since I prefer body butter and I already have enough to last quite some time. Lip liners would be nice since I don't plan on buying more myself. I rather just use a clear one so I don't have to worry about matching it to the lipstick.

I'm currently using one from Make Up For Ever, which seems to work well thus far. Only thing I don't like about it, is the $18 price tag. &gt;.&lt; Least it'll last a while. I personally found a dupe yet since I never see clear ones.



> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That'd be a fun bag. Definitely unique and unlike any other we've gotten.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> found this.. uses the same image.. Looks like maybe they are looking to recreate that bag or something?  Don't think it was a spoiler of our bags since Google image search had that exact picture pop up numerous times from 2012.
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/liz-thayer-lip-bag


 wow the bag is $48... then they definitely took it down because they didn't want us to want the bag hahaha


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL See and if they sent more lotion out people would complain about that. LOL I can understand wanting other things to try but let's face it there's only a certain amount of variations out there.
> 
> I'm still waiting for lip liners.


 Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, I hope it isn't foundation/concealer type stuff. It would be very hard to match skin tones of everyone.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohreally* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love that as well!
> ...


 Me too I have a million lip products but  I still continue to buy them.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* 



Hmm, I hope it isn't foundation/concealer type stuff. It would be very hard to match skin tones of everyone. 
Same here.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 17, 2013)

I was a little freaked out for a second because I wouldn't have liked it. A little sigh of relief for me.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

May thread!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oooh, yes, thank you! I'm glad someone got a screen shot of it! 

If it were an all lip bag, I'd love:

-lip scrub/mask

-lip liner

-lip gloss

-lipstick

please please please *fingers crossed*


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> found this.. uses the same image.. Looks like maybe they are looking to recreate that bag or something?  Don't think it was a spoiler of our bags since Google image search had that exact picture pop up numerous times from 2012.
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/liz-thayer-lip-bag


 Oh drat. Theory foiled. I am glad, though, I don't like that bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still hoping for an "all lip product" theme, though, haha.


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 17, 2013)

Aww I'm sad it won't be the lip bag. It was so cute and unique.


----------



## katcole (Apr 18, 2013)

To me it looked like teeth or cigerettes dangling out lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

> May thread!Â


 Lead the charge! Lol


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To me it looked like teeth or cigerettes dangling out lol


 haha, it totally does! And now I cannot unsee that when I look at it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 18, 2013)

yay, May!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> May thread!


 LMAO


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 18, 2013)

I LOVE that lip bag (too bad it doesn't appear to be for ipsy), and am totally dying for a lip theme.   Lip scrub, lip conditioner, lip gloss, lipstick, lip liner.  That would be amazing.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe they heard us all - we want lip theme bag! (all stuff for lips!) 





I agree with a PP - I would love a fun colored eyeliner! Like a metallic color - that would be fun to play with.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some falsies would be fun. Also big fan of lip stuff! I even thought a trial size of lip/brow wax might be different but universally useful.


 I would love some cool false lashes


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE that lip bag (too bad it doesn't appear to be for ipsy), and am totally dying for a lip theme.   Lip scrub, lip conditioner, lip gloss, lipstick, lip liner.  That would be amazing.


 a lip scrub and lip conditioner combo would be great


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I personally think that bag is really creepy looking lol.


----------



## skylite (Apr 18, 2013)

> I personally think that bag is really creepy looking lol.


 I completely agree. Lol


----------



## katlyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Can't wait for may. My birthday is on May 18th so I'm hoping for a really good bag. I want sometime ADORABLE. I don't know what I want in it yet. Something mattifying for these summer months


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can't wait for may. My birthday is on May 18th so I'm hoping for a really good bag. I want sometime ADORABLE. I don't know what I want in it yet. Something mattifying for these summer months


 Mine is on May 15th!!!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Yayyy! Almost birthday sisters! Lol. But seriously, all my subs are up on the chopping block be it for shitty shipping(you hearin' me Ipsy???) Or terrible selections AND sizes(sample society, I'm talkin to you. April was SO NOT worth $15!) So they need to step it up this month



> Mine is on May 15th!!!Â


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2013)

How nutty will I seem if I say I'd like to receive an all-natural stick of deodorant in the May bag?? Haha


----------



## katlyne (Apr 18, 2013)

> How nutty will I seem if I say I'd like to receive an all-natural stick of deodorant in the May bag?? Haha


ummm. There might be an all-natural sub that would send something out like that, but I like my deodorant in a gel form so idk. Lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How nutty will I seem if I say I'd like to receive an all-natural stick of deodorant in the May bag?? Haha
> ummm. There might be an all-natural sub that would send something out like that, but I like my deodorant in a gel form so idk. Lol LOL I've gotten an all natural stick deodorant, all natural spray deodorant, and a deodorant stick made of salt from eco friendly boxes.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How nutty will I seem if I say I'd like to receive an all-natural stick of deodorant in the May bag?? Haha


 I only use all natural deoderants.  Tom's and one from Lush.  I found a new one I want to try which is a little pricey.  I wouldn't mind that being my "deluxe sample"


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 18, 2013)

i loved aprils bag. i already cant wait for mays lol


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 18, 2013)

I haven't even tried all the products in my April bag yet and here I am stalking the May bag! LOL


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 18, 2013)

I got an email yesterday about the gift subscriptions being open. At the very bottom it said May's bag was going to be amazing. For some reason that made me really excited for May's bag. I'm hoping theBalm and/or urban decay will be in it. Ever since I missed out on the vault from urban decay (twice) I have been obsessed with colorful eyeliners. I would love to get a purple, green or blue eyeliner in one of my Ipsy bags.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

As soon as I know what's going to be inside that bag im ready for the next month. Im sure once I know whats coming in May im going to be like ok June! lol.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 18, 2013)

> I personally think that bag is really creepy looking lol.


 Me too.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 18, 2013)

> I personally think that bag is really creepy looking lol.


 I agree! Disembodied red lips just makes me think of The Rocky Horror Picture Show. And I love Rocky Horror, but not for a makeup bag.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who was reminded of that!



> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! Disembodied red lips just makes me think of The Rocky Horror Picture Show. And I love Rocky Horror, but not for a makeup bag.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I only use all natural deoderants.  Tom's and one from Lush.  I found a new one I want to try which is a little pricey.  I wouldn't mind that being my "deluxe sample"


 I've tried the Tom's but I'll look into Lush. I only suggest natural deodorants since they're pricey but still effective, and some people might not have access to good natural health foods stores (I know I don't). And it's nice that they do come in stick form so they're still convenient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely don't like the idea of putting all that aluminum on my body or that close to my boobies.






I, too, dislike that lip bag. It's creepy and looks like it has vamp teeth or cigs sticking out of it. Ick! But a lip product bag... yes, please!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 19, 2013)

Haha I love how everyone either totally loves or totally hates the lip bag.  I was in the love camp but the people who are saying it looks like cigarettes certainly do have a point.  The more I stare at it the creepier it gets...but I still want it (not for $48 though).


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering about that! Maybe that is going to be our May bag and someone made a mistake? Now I wish I had paid closer attention to what was poking out of it! I don't really like the lip-shaped bag, but maybe it's a hint that it will be a lip-themed bag, full of lip products? That is my biggest cosmetic weakness, so I would totally love that!!!


 So agree--Lip products are one of my top weaknesses too. Even if I am lazy with my other makeup, it is just so easy to grab a few lip products to toss in your bag. I think that's why I like them so much!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovemesomeipsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am soooo sick of getting eyeshadows! We get eyeshadows almost every month. I would love to get some brushes or some body butter/ lotion! Even though they just gave nail polish in April, I WANT MORE ;D I loove nail polish and I would love some bolder colors! Maybe a royal blue? I personally did not like the March bag and was not impressed with the April bag. In the march bag, I got eyeshadow colors that did not compliment me at all, hydrating mist which smells awful, a useless palette, and the only thing i liked, the wipes. In April, I got two eyeshadow colors very similar to the ones I got in March, Soy renewal which I am allergic to (the soy), great nail polish, and blush. I personally don't wear blush or concealer, or foundation, or setting powder in that matter. I have been with ipsy for quite a long time, but if the next two months are like march and april, i am probably going to switch to another subscription box. August 2012 to February 2013 were amazing! I think they are lowering their standards...


 Hmm...Now you make me want to go back and see what they offered from Aug to Feb, lol! April was my first month. I was impressed and disappointed at the same time. I was impressed with what was offered, but disappointed in that in every single instance (except for one where I had no real preference) I got the exact opposite of what I wanted. I got the mica (wanted the duo shadows), got the Sweet Cheeks (wanted Beach Please), and got the peach nail polish (wanted pink). I just agreed to swap with someone in California for the polish. The duo shadow was super cheap to order, plus I got a free lip gloss with it. All that remains is the blush. I was going to trade with someone, giving her the mica powder for the blush, but because my internet was out for a day, she may have arranged for another swap. No biggie. I'm pretty hung up on my Tarte and Too Faced blushes anyway, plus I don't like the parabens in the Bombshell blush, so it isn't like I would use it all too often.

Anyway, as I said in response to someone else, lip products are just about my favorite thing to get in sub boxes. However, eyeshadows are a very close second for me. But I am coming at it from the standpoint of someone who is new to Ipsy. If they send them out all the time--and in similar colors--I could see where it would get old. Personally, I think the thing they could do to improve the most would be to find a way to plan ahead enough to get the right shades/colors to the right customers. I know they don't want to spoil the surprise, but it seems like they could ask vague questions that would not give away brand names. For example, and depending on how far ahead they planned, they could send out a survey for, say, the next 2 months and ask things like: "When it comes to nail polish, I generally prefer A. peach over pink or B. pink over peach." "When it comes to lip products, I generally prefer A. light pink shades or B. bright pink shades or C. dark red shades." Whatever to make sure customers got what they wanted. With Birchbox, where they do so very many variations, it would be too hard to do something like this. But Ipsy only had 4 products where everyone got the same basic products in one shade or another. Sorry. I'm not good enough at math to quickly come up with how many different bags would be possible, but it can't be all that many. I don't think it would be too hard to do something like this. Plus, even if you were sick of shadows in general, I'm sure you'd be much happier if you could at least vary the shades every few months, and doing surveys like this every month or two should help with that, I would think.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! Disembodied red lips just makes me think of The Rocky Horror Picture Show. And I love Rocky Horror, but not for a makeup bag.


 Just save it for Halloween, lol! I shouldn't joke. I think it is cute, but I have been in the hate camp before, so I know how it feels.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've tried the Tom's but I'll look into Lush. I only suggest natural deodorants since they're pricey but still effective, and some people might not have access to good natural health foods stores (I know I don't). And it's nice that they do come in stick form so they're still convenient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely don't like the idea of putting all that aluminum on my body or that close to my boobies.
> ...


 The Lush deodorant isn't in stick form and smells like patchouli more or less.. I love it but it def. isn't for everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Lush deodorant isn't in stick form and smells like patchouli more or less.. I love it but it def. isn't for everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have the LUSH Aromaco deodorant and I didn't like it...it gave my pits this weird moist feeling :/ Wanted to try it out tho, since I love all their other products.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe they've teamed up with theBalm this month and they'll be sending out samples of their new Instains.  Even though we just got a blush, it'd still be fun to get that specific one.  (And it's not like I don't have one on backorder from theBalm's crazy sale earlier this month...I just want MORE 



)  A girl can hope, right?




&lt;&lt; And what's up with this guy?  Really?  It made me laugh a little.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 19, 2013)

For those (like me) who were bummed that our bag will probably not be a set of red lips, I found a few alternatives:

http://www.rickysnyc.com/style/bags/pvc/rickycity-lips-cosmetic-bags.html

http://www.etsy.com/listing/49990557/kiss-clutch-red-lips-bag-purse-1980s-80s

Both are only $10 or less. I am going to keep these on the back burner, just in case Ipsy does re-create the lip look for our bags. I really do want it!!!

Oh, and I love this one too, but it is more expensive, depending on which option you choose:

http://www.zazzle.com/red_hot_water_drops_glossy_shine_lips_makeup_bags-223368170787278284

Also, Milani supposedly has some similar bags (which they released around April 3 according to their FB page, but I couldn't get the link to work on the Milani site, so maybe they are sold out???) https://www.facebook.com/Milani

And for those crafty enough (not me!), here is a DIY link to make your own:

http://www.indianbeautyspot.com/2012/12/lip-cosmetic-bag-tutorial.html

Oh, and for those who thought of cigarettes, here ya go!:


----------



## Jennie Pryor (Apr 19, 2013)

When I clicked on the link from the email (https://www.ipsy.com/giveagift) there's a bag with some goodies we have already received, but I have noticed a few items might show up in the next bag.  Anyone else thinking the same?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 19, 2013)

I think everything in that pic has already been featured in a previous bag. that picture might be old...I feel like it's (or a similar version) been shown before.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 19, 2013)

As I kid I remember having a red lips bag like that.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they've teamed up with theBalm this month and they'll be sending out samples of their new Instains.  Even though we just got a blush, it'd still be fun to get that specific one.  (And it's not like I don't have one on backorder from theBalm's crazy sale earlier this month...I just want MORE
> 
> ...


 That would be nice if it was in our bags.


----------



## Jennie Pryor (Apr 19, 2013)

I have been a subscriber since Oct 2012...didnt think to look back to the previous glam bags. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the LUSH Aromaco deodorant and I didn't like it...it gave my pits this weird moist feeling :/ Wanted to try it out tho, since I love all their other products.


Yeah.. it's only a deodorant and not an anti-perspirant..so you don't stay "dry". 

EDA: For what it's worth, they did say you can top it of with the coco anti-perspirant powder for dryness.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't think we've ever gotten Shady Lady have we. I've been subbed since the second bag. Everything else in that picture has definitely been in a past bag.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think we've ever gotten Shady Lady have we. I've been subbed since the second bag. Everything else in that picture has definitely been in a past bag.


 They had shady lady shadows one time...it was an either/or for the hot ticket nail polish.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They had shady lady shadows one time...it was an either/or for the hot ticket nail polish.


That was probably an either/or I didn't get.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Maybe they've teamed up with theBalm this month and they'll be sending out samples of their new Instains. Â Even though we just got a blush, it'd still be fun to get that specific one. Â (And it's not like I don't have one on backorder from theBalm's crazy sale earlier this month...I just want MOREÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would love to try the new Instains! Hopefully they put them in a bag soon.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to try the new Instains! Hopefully they put them in a bag soon.


I just got the Instain in Swiss Dot today. LOOOOVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 19, 2013)

I would love to get fake lashes, lotion, and cuticle oil.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE that lip bag (too bad it doesn't appear to be for ipsy), and am totally dying for a lip theme.   Lip scrub, lip conditioner, lip gloss, lipstick, lip liner.  That would be amazing.


 I love the idea of a themed bag like this.  Well, not the lip shaped bag, but all of the things you list would make me do a happy dance.  I've been fairly let down by the last 2 bags. 

My favorite bag was my October 2012 bag, followed closely by January 2013...looks like a lot of people agree, lol.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love to get fake lashes, lotion, and cuticle oil.










> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, and for those who thought of cigarettes, here ya go!:


 ACK! Kill it!! Kill it with fire!!


----------



## morre22 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just trying to stay updated..


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 20, 2013)

I noticed they're really advertising highly desirable brands lately, in their new gift sub and also when you unsubscribe...saying you'll miss all these great brands like Stila, UD, etc. I don't know if it's just me but I find it sort of misleading! Getting sent barely known brands instead which aren't nearly as expensive / of quality as those brands. I just hope that means future bags are going to have more of these brands and they _aren't just saying all that because they got stuff from them in the past_. I'm not comfortable with dangling highly desirable things in peoples face and putting lower quality things out instead. And for two items of the items in this months bag to be controversial, I'm personally going to be playing close attention to the brands they keep pushing and if we actually GET things from them.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 20, 2013)

> ACK! Kill it!! Kill it with fire!!


 Hahahahaahaa


----------



## Amanda Stan (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got an email yesterday about the gift subscriptions being open. At the very bottom it said May's bag was going to be amazing. For some reason that made me really excited for May's bag. I'm hoping theBalm and/or urban decay will be in it.
> 
> Ever since I missed out on the vault from urban decay (twice) I have been obsessed with colorful eyeliners. I would love to get a purple, green or blue eyeliner in one of my Ipsy bags.


I love the balm and urban decay but a little bit of benefit too would make the perfect bag!!!


----------



## lillybunny (Apr 20, 2013)

> How nutty will I seem if I say I'd like to receive an all-natural stick of deodorant in the May bag?? Haha


 I myself use aluminum free deodorant. I got GeoDeo from influenster and absolutely love it.


----------



## lillybunny (Apr 20, 2013)

Some things I would like to see in future bags: 1. Eyeliner- maybe a different color like olive or silver 2. Tinted lip balm- Summer is rolling around and I'm still clutching to the idea of more Pacifica products! 3. False eyelashes- just something fun to try 4. Mascara- I would like a full size mascara. I have so many samples that run out so quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 5. Lip scrub/ face scrub- again, perfect for summer to rid away of dull winter skin 6. Body butter- Nice to have! 7. Perfume- Since I switched from birchbox, I hardly get the chance to try new fragrances. I'd love a rollerball! 8. BETTER BAGS. I know overall the bags don't mean much and what we want is the product, but honestly if they are putting money into the bags, I'd like to see creative shapes, like maybe a bag shaped as a bow? Or a clutch instead of a zipper bag?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some things I would like to see in future bags:
> 
> 1. Eyeliner- maybe a different color like olive or silver
> ...


 I'd like a non-zipper bag - maybe magnetic closures, buttons (but like an oversized one - like the buttons on the Ugg Bailey Button boots), or clasps.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd like some Sula Paint &amp; Peel polishes. They're big 3 free and you can change them up on the go since they're essentially just latex paints. So cool and fun!


----------



## Amanda Stan (Apr 20, 2013)

Had no idea what you were talking about so I googled it... It's sooo cool Defiantly want one in a bag now


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd like a non-zipper bag - maybe magnetic closures, buttons (but like an oversized one - like the buttons on the Ugg Bailey Button boots), or clasps.


 I would love a bag like that.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had no idea what you were talking about so I googled it... It's sooo cool Defiantly want one in a bag now


 I just did the same now I want it.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 20, 2013)

> I'd like some Sula Paint &amp; Peel polishes. They're big 3 free and you can change them up on the go since they're essentially just latex paints. So cool and fun!


 That sounds awesome but how long do they last? My Mani always chips within 2 days. Wonder if this would work better or worse.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 20, 2013)

I still say I want the kinda bag that has a coin bag kinda clasp.

Again - IPSY GODESS HEAR OUR PRAYERS: WE WANT LIP SCRUBS! 






But any who - I have yet to find a benefit products that I really really like - I've tried samples from Ulta of their face scrubs/lotions and I just don't like them.  Perhaps I need to try something else?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some things I would like to see in future bags:
> 
> 1. Eyeliner- maybe a different color like olive or silver
> ...


 This may be just me, but I personally would rather see them either do away with the bags entirely or just send them out maybe seasonally. As you say, they are putting money into the bags, and that money could be better spent elsewhere.

Seems like most people want a lip scrub--I soooo hope they are paying attention to that.


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd like some Sula Paint &amp; Peel polishes. They're big 3 free and you can change them up on the go since they're essentially just latex paints. So cool and fun!


This sounds like a fun thing to try! Maybe some nail art stuff. I also would like a lip scrub and a lip liner like others have mentioned.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds awesome but how long do they last? My Mani always chips within 2 days. Wonder if this would work better or worse.


 I bought two bottles from Ulta about two years ago and I've found pros/cons to them, but overall, they're fantastic! They dry super fast (like, a minute or less) and it's really easy to mix colors to make custom colors, thin them with water to make them more transparent, and if you're out and about and they chip, they can easily be pulled off the nail in one swipe and reapplied really fast. I tend to try to chew my nail polish off if it chips, which I know is so bad for me and makes them look even worse, but with these, you just pick a corner of the polish and pull and the entire thing will come off. The only negative I've found is they can tend to leave streaks in the polish if you just do one coat. Other than that, I 



them!

Hear us, Ipsy! Send us some Sula Paint &amp; Peel polishes to try!!


----------



## amberbock363 (Apr 22, 2013)

April was my first bag and I was happy with it I like the idea of trying new things I wouldn't otherwise pick up. The soy hair sample I didn't care for I wish they offered a beauty questionnaire or something that wasnt made for color treated over processed hair lol, made my platinum dingy left a weird film on it.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberbock363* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> April was my first bag and I was happy with it I like the idea of trying new things I wouldn't otherwise pick up. The soy hair sample I didn't care for I wish they offered a beauty questionnaire or something that wasnt made for color treated over processed hair lol, made my platinum dingy left a weird film on it.


 April was my first bag, too! I don't have anything to compare it to, but it seems like that one was a good first bag to have. I hadn't heard of any of those brands before (other than the hair, but I hadn't used any of their stuff), and doubt I would have found out about them otherwise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for all of the links!  The Ricky's one in red is calling my name!



> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those (like me) who were bummed that our bag will probably not be a set of red lips, I found a few alternatives:
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for all of the links!  The Ricky's one in red is calling my name!


 No problem! Let me know if you get it how you like it. Sorry I scared everyone with the smoking pink lips though.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds awesome but how long do they last? My Mani always chips within 2 days. Wonder if this would work better or worse.


 Are you using both a base and top coat of high quality? My manis still don't last more than 4-5 days EVER when I do them myself, but using Essie base and top coat has doubled their life from what it used to be (2 days max like yours).


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennie Pryor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I clicked on the link from the email (https://www.ipsy.com/giveagift) there's a bag with some goodies we have already received, but I have noticed a few items might show up in the next bag.  Anyone else thinking the same?


 Ohhh, Kiehl's and Philosophy. I would be be happy.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love to get fake lashes, lotion, and cuticle oil.


 During chic week from Sephora I ordered Julep's cuticle oil rollerball, I believe it ended up being a little over $12 after the 15% off and adding in tax. I like it so far. It's definitely a good option for travel purposes, it looks just like one of their nail polishes until you twist the top off &amp; see the rollerball.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some things I would like to see in future bags:
> 
> 1. Eyeliner- maybe a different color like olive or silver
> ...


 Hey, regarding your mascara issue, check this out http://www.physiciansformula.com/upload/rebates/2012/OrganicWearFakeOutMascaraRebateForm.pdf

I've never used their mascara, but I am definitely going to pick some up now!


----------



## cindimpan (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope that since it's May they'll do more with color and things maybe we can beat the heat?

Since their teaming up with Urban Decay I wouldn't mind getting:

24/7 Eyeliner Pencil (Probably in a different color so it's not the usual black)

Single Eyeshadows

Setting sprays (It's one of the items that you can beat the heat with)


----------



## derpyderp (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi ladies!

I'm a new member to makeuptalk but like you I'm waiting for May's sneak peeks. I used to come here often before I made an account, just to read different theories about what we were getting. Anyway... Here I am. Hello. First post. Hi.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would also like an all-lip products bag. Hopefully we start getting sneak peeks soon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2013)

I just want them to feed my The Balm addiction... that's all


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *derpyderp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> ...


Welcome! I would mind lip stuff since I'm no buy on lip products for the rest of the year.



What was I thinking!


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the spoilers.  I hope we get five products this month.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *derpyderp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> ...


 Welcome! We should hopefully see sneak peaks towards the beginning of the month.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cindimpan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope that since it's May they'll do more with color and things maybe we can beat the heat?
> 
> ...


 I'm with you on the setting sprays! That would definitely come in handy since before we know it it will be crazy hot, we need stuff to keep our faces from melting away, ha ha! I also think that if we get another UD product, a bright colored liner would be great!! We got black in Oct. or Nov., so one of the new colors, or even an older one that's a fun color would be awesome!! I personally am a little shadowed-out, but I wouldn't mind something different like a shadow pencil (NYX, looking at you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, or a cream shadow of some sort. Just something that is different than the pressed/loose pigments that we've gotten a lot of. 

Little bit off topic, but has anyone tried to refrigerate the Juice Beauty Hydrating mist stuff? I thought it would be super refreshing when it's hot and my face gets all oily to spray that stuff on cold, but I don't know if that's a bad idea or not. I can't imagine it would be, but I was just wondering if anyone else had tried this?


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you on the setting sprays! That would definitely come in handy since before we know it it will be crazy hot, we need stuff to keep our faces from melting away, ha ha! I also think that if we get another UD product, a bright colored liner would be great!! We got black in Oct. or Nov., so one of the new colors, or even an older one that's a fun color would be awesome!! I personally am a little shadowed-out, but I wouldn't mind something different like a shadow pencil (NYX, looking at you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, or a cream shadow of some sort. Just something that is different than the pressed/loose pigments that we've gotten a lot of.
> 
> Little bit off topic, but has anyone tried to refrigerate the Juice Beauty Hydrating mist stuff? I thought it would be super refreshing when it's hot and my face gets all oily to spray that stuff on cold, but I don't know if that's a bad idea or not. I can't imagine it would be, but I was just wondering if anyone else had tried this?


 I just bought the jumbo bottle of UD All Nighter for $29 from Ulta, and got a free mini All Nighter ($10 value) &amp; mini eyeliner in zero (Not that I don't already have 3 of those...) that was only supposed to be applied when you spent $30 but I didn't have a problem, maybe they just figured "close enough." Then, I'm afraid this was a one day only thing, but they had free shipping when you spent $30 and they also gave me that with my $29 purchase.

So I got:

The big spray

The small spray

The eyeliner

A Philosophy freebie trio (also one day only, they said it was free with a $35 purchase but they gave me that as well)

and some other random samples

All shipped for $29 + tax, came out to $31.03, and I used Ebates for 8% back. 

Just a tip for those of you who don't have these stores nearby, you can sometimes get awesome deals online!!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

I just hope every beauty sub doesn't start sending out bronzers and self tanners. That's one thing I dread about Summer boxes.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 24, 2013)

Would love a fun shade of eye liner for the summer! And something fun like a bright nail polish, flavored lip balm, or funky lipstick. Don't really need any more bronzers at this point, so fingers crossed it's a great box!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't really NEED anything but I would like to get a lip balm with spf, something to beat frizzy hair (it's going to be crazy humid here) and something waterproof for the summer (a bright or natural brown waterproof eye pencil would be nice and useful)! I'm so ready to sign up again once I start seeing some spoilers... I missed ipsy this month!


----------



## lillybunny (Apr 24, 2013)

I definitely don't need more eyeshadow or eyeliner. In the summer I don't really wear much of it anyway. It's all in the waterproof mascara and lipbalm with SPF! Honestly I would be content with lip balm, lip stick, lip gloss and lip scrub. I'm a lip junkie. ðŸ˜œðŸ’„


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope every beauty sub doesn't start sending out bronzers and self tanners. That's one thing I dread about Summer boxes.


 I also dread the bronzers and self tanners. I'm very pale and it's hard to get a good match with most tanners (I like St. Tropez's and that's about it...) and I don't like most anyway. I feel like out of all beauty products, tanners are the hardest to subtly test. Like, if I apply it all over my legs, I'm stuck with a possibly horrible looking fake tan for a few days. I know that some people love getting self tanners though, so I guess it's just a to each her own kind of thing.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm also on board for the lip scrub! Other items I would like to see: cuticle oil, more heel balms for summer, setting spray or mattifying sprays


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also on board for the lip scrub! Other items I would like to see: cuticle oil, more heel balms for summer, setting spray or mattifying sprays


 Heel balm would be helpful. I noticed my feet are dry and cracked the other day so they need a little TLC.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 24, 2013)

> Heel balm would be helpful. I noticed my feet are dry and cracked the other day so they need a little TLC.


 I would LOVE to get this. My feet need some attention, lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 25, 2013)

Yay May thread! lol how am I so far behind this month?! Gracious! Thoughts (shortened) from all I've read here: Possible lipshaped bag: YES!!. Lip products: meh, maybe. Lipscrub: sure, why not. Urban Decay products: HECK YES PLEASE!. Tanning/bronzer anything: Noooooo (dramatic fadeoff). Personally I'd love a bright eyeliner, lip stain, cuticle oil/treatment, blotting sheets or face wash!


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heel balm would be helpful. I noticed my feet are dry and cracked the other day so they need a little TLC.





> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would LOVE to get this. My feet need some attention, lol.


 I've been using the Julep Best Pedi Creme ever, and I really like it makes everything feel so soft


----------



## emilyyygloria (Apr 25, 2013)

Can't believe that its already going to be May. Hopefully we start getting spoilers next week.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heel balm would be helpful. I noticed my feet are dry and cracked the other day so they need a little TLC.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't believe that its already going to be May. Hopefully we start getting spoilers next week.


 I am ready for spoilers even though my April bag isn't here yet.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would LOVE to get this. My feet need some attention, lol.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also on board for the lip scrub! Other items I would like to see: cuticle oil, more heel balms for summer, setting spray or mattifying sprays


 Totally down for any of those!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 25, 2013)

That lip bag is AWFUL!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Apr 25, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That lip bag is AWFUL!





It freaks me out, too.


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 25, 2013)

I would love a bright eyeliner. Enough with the black eyeliner!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't really care about the bag but what if it was just lip _printed_? Like red/pink/purple kiss prints? Also. I would really love if they sent oil blotting sheets. I go through those things like water. Orrr a mattifying translucent powder. They'll probably send sunscreen(blech. I don't use sunscreen*hides from the on coming storm* but I could use it for my tattoo. I would like to keep it looking crisp as long as possible) I would love love love a lip stain.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't really care about the bag but what if it was just lip _printed_? Like red/pink/purple kiss prints?
> 
> Also. I would really love if they sent oil blotting sheets. I go through those things like water.
> ...


I'm with you girl! I never use sunscreen....for one simple reason....I don't really go outside! lol Look at me, I'm a Irish creamsicle....my skin burns just THINKING of the sun lol! I tried wearing like SPF 75 at the beach and I still burned within 10 minutes. Ridiculous! So yes, please Ipsy or any other sub...no sunscreen!


----------



## bluelion (Apr 26, 2013)

They sent a blue bag with pink kiss prints last year in May, so I'm not eager to see anything smooch related again. I think I'd like to see more colors, like violet or green, and maybe small floral prints.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm with you girl! I never use sunscreen....for one simple reason....I don't really go outside! lol Look at me, I'm a Irish creamsicle....my skin burns just THINKING of the sun lol! I tried wearing like SPF 75 at the beach and I still burned within 10 minutes. Ridiculous! So yes, please Ipsy or any other sub...no sunscreen!


I live in Charleston, SC and am like 30 minutes away from 3+ beaches.  I'm  probably one of the only ones on here that wouldn't mind getting sunscreen, LOL.  I can never have enough!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I live in Charleston, SC and am like 30 minutes away from 3+ beaches.  I'm  probably one of the only ones on here that wouldn't mind getting sunscreen, LOL.  I can never have enough!


 Right there with ya. Summer is my favorite season, live 20 mins from VA Beach and walking distance from the bay.  I don't like sunscreen and prefer to just cover up instead but I can always use it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That lip bag is AWFUL!


 That's ok. I like the lip bag, but I find the Snuggle bear commercials to be creepy. That bear is downright demonic to me!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't really care about the bag but what if it was just lip _printed_? Like red/pink/purple kiss prints?
> 
> Also. I would really love if they sent oil blotting sheets. I go through those things like water.
> ...


 I've heard people swear that disposable toilet seat covers (cut up into little rectangles) work just as well as blotting sheets (cheaper too).  I've never tried this, but they are probably the same material.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard people swear that disposable toilet seat covers (cut up into little rectangles) work just as well as blotting sheets (cheaper too).  I've never tried this, but they are probably the same material.


 I'd rather use tissue paper!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Using a toilet seat cover would weird me out, even though it is the same stuff!

I really like the Clean &amp; Clear tissues. The blue ones where you can really see the absorbed oil on. I think they work a lot better than the tissue ones.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 26, 2013)

man I love that lip bag for one reason. It reminds me of a fanny pack my mom got me from Avon when I was like 4 years old (~1989). Not sure why I remember this particular bag. I loved the way it felt and the way it smelled for some reason. I can't believe I was able to google and found an exact pic of the fanny pack!! ahhhhh!! LOL....the bags don't really look alike, but this was the first thing that popped into my head when I saw it. 

.


----------



## Rachael B (Apr 26, 2013)

I've heard of people using coffee filters but I've never tried them... You can also use end wraps (the paper you wrap on the ends of your hair before wrapping the hair around a curler when you get a perm... some people call them perm wraps)... those are like $3 for 1,000 of them at Sally Beauty.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard people swear that disposable toilet seat covers (cut up into little rectangles) work just as well as blotting sheets (cheaper too).  I've never tried this, but they are probably the same material.


I have tried using the toilet seat cover things and they always take my makeup off, so I prefer blotting sheets lol. Plus it's weird to use them lol!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's ok. I like the lip bag, but I find the Snuggle bear commercials to be creepy. That bear is downright demonic to me!


 Oh my jeez, the Snuggle bear scares the beejesus out of me!!! I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's ok. I like the lip bag, but I find the Snuggle bear commercials to be creepy. That bear is downright demonic to me!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man I love that lip bag for one reason. It reminds me of a fanny pack my mom got me from Avon when I was like 4 years old (~1989). Not sure why I remember this particular bag. I loved the way it felt and the way it smelled for some reason. I can't believe I was able to google and found an exact pic of the fanny pack!! ahhhhh!! LOL....the bags don't really look alike, but this was the first thing that popped into my head when I saw it.
> 
> .


 So cute!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm hoping for some more brighter colors for spring &amp; summer. I just recently got into the beauty sub thing last fall so I feel totally overwhelmed with browns, grays, neutrals, etc. and red lip colors, the pink eyeshadow in this past bag was a nice change and now I want more color in my makeup life ;-) Fun bright nail colors (pairing with Zoya would be amazing!), colored eyeliner (I got a light teal-ish blue eyeliner in my March BB and I'm in love with it, SO fun, I hardly ever stray from black and now I'm totally digging the colors), definitely agree about a mattifying type spray. I'd love to try more face moisturizers with SPF or another BB cream and maybe a tinted lip color in chapstick or stain type or a lip pencil. Something to add a bit of color that isn't in gloss or cream form I guess? 

Just a few more days until we start seeing spoilers, I hope!


----------



## derpyderp (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping for some more brighter colors for spring &amp; summer. I just recently got into the beauty sub thing last fall so I feel totally overwhelmed with browns, grays, neutrals, etc. and red lip colors, the pink eyeshadow in this past bag was a nice change and now I want more color in my makeup life ;-) Fun bright nail colors (pairing with Zoya would be amazing!), colored eyeliner (I got a light teal-ish blue eyeliner in my March BB and I'm in love with it, SO fun, I hardly ever stray from black and now I'm totally digging the colors), definitely agree about a mattifying type spray. I'd love to try more face moisturizers with SPF or another BB cream and maybe a tinted lip color in chapstick or stain type or a lip pencil. Something to add a bit of color that isn't in gloss or cream form I guess?
> 
> Just a few more days until we start seeing spoilers, I hope!


 I'm on the same boat as you. This spring I'm all about bright colors! I've been looking for the perfect peachy pink lipstick lately for spring/summer so it would be great to get some colorful lipsticks.

If they have indeed partnered with Zoya and we got a hold of some pixie dust nail polish I would be the happiest person on Earth. I've been meaning to get some but there's no Zoya near me and I've only been lusting for one color (Godiva), so it's hard to justify the shipping costs.

Fingers crossed for spoilers this Monday hopefully!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Apr 27, 2013)

Like everyone else, I am also hoping for some bright and bolder colors. I was excited to get the nail polish in April's bag, but I was so disappointed to see how watery and translucent it was. I have a feeling things will be a lot better with May's bag.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm hoping for some more lip related items - I already got scrub in my March Starlooks box, but gloss/lipstick that is Not coral or red would be awesome


----------



## bchgurl (Apr 28, 2013)

This will be my first month with Ipsy! I am excited to get my very first Ipsy box! For the most part are all of you happy with this box of products that have come through?


----------



## JamieO (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bchgurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first month with Ipsy! I am excited to get my very first Ipsy box! For the most part are all of you happy with this box of products that have come through?


 Yes, definitely! There have been a few things that I haven't liked, but they are also things that I was at least excited to try, so that to me makes it worth it! I've found a lot of products that I really like, and will or have repurchased. More so than Birchbox I think. There have also been a few things that I've gotten that I wasn't necessarily thrilled about at first, or was sure wouldn't work for me, but I've been pleasantly surprised by. I've been subbed to BB, Sample Society (still am with that), Beauty Army, and Ipsy, and Ipsy is the only one that I haven't at all considered canceling since I began my sub in October. I think it's a lot of fun and I've gotten a lot of great, usable items from them.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bchgurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first month with Ipsy! I am excited to get my very first Ipsy box! For the most part are all of you happy with this box of products that have come through?


 Overall I am happy with Ipsy, some months are better than others but its the same with any sub. For the most part I have used most of the products I have received.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bchgurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first month with Ipsy! I am excited to get my very first Ipsy box! For the most part are all of you happy with this box of products that have come through?


I'm subbed, or have been at some point, to almost all the beauty subscriptions, and I can say this is one of the only ones I'm consistently satisfied with (the other being both versions of New Beauty's Test Tube). Hope you'll love it, too!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bchgurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first month with Ipsy! I am excited to get my very first Ipsy box! For the most part are all of you happy with this box of products that have come through?


 I don't usually like the products, but I do like the bags.  I have yet to purchase anything I've received from Ipsy.  I only subscribe for the bags.  Since I'd pay at least $10 for most of the bags alone, I think it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## nishino (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bchgurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't usually like the products, but I do like the bags.  I have yet to purchase anything I've received from Ipsy.  I only subscribe for the bags.  Since I'd pay at least $10 for most of the bags alone, I think it's a pretty good deal.


 Me too!  Came for the makeup, stayed for the bags... my makeup stash has never been so organized!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL that's hilarious.  I was drawn to Ipsy myself because of the bags!  Which ones are your favorite so far?  I loved December and April.


 October and March, so far.  I was fortunate enough to receive another October bag in a trade.  I was waiting for a new debit card in late November and didn't receive the December bag.  I haven't looked it up, so I don't know what it even looks like.  I think I should check it out.


----------



## aricukier (Apr 28, 2013)

Gah it will be may on Wednesday! Spoilers please


----------



## Jane725 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been incredibly happy with Ipsy, but I think whether people are happy with it tends to be dependent on 1) not minding drugstore-type products, and 2) not already owning a huge make-up collection, since the colors they send out are very tame (neutrals or classic colors) and better for building a collection, rather than trying out new crazy colors.  I like to give all brands a chance, since I feel like you never know when the cheap brands will make something amazing (in fact, the Nyx pigment they sent out a while ago might have been one of my favorite items, and only retails for a couple bucks).  By the same token, I prefer to sample higher-end brands before buying, because I'm so over paying tons of money to find out that something is just crappy (ahem... Benefit!).  I feel like the sampling that Ipsy has is pretty good on that front.  Plus, I never feel disappointed to find unusably tiny samples from Ipsy like I did with Birchbox, or feel ripped off - it always feels like a decent value.

I also couldn't care less about the actual bags, and would rather not get them since I'm running out of ways to use them! I'd prefer they put the $ towards make-up... but since the bags are probably like 3 cents apiece, I don't mind too much.  Apparently not everyone is as indifferent to the bags as I am, though




  I didn't realize the bags were such a draw for other people!
 

edit: oops this was supposed to be a reply! oh well!


----------



## nishino (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohh it was a pretty dove gray satin with pink lining!  it's so pretty i'm afraid to just throw it in my bag for fear of scratching it.
> 
> here's a photo from a random blog "dulllikeglitter" taht came up in a google search:


 OMG I _*NEED*_ this!  

Stupid question - how do you quote more than one reply like that?  I've been on here since January and still haven't figured it out.  &gt;_&lt;


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I _*NEED*_ this!
> 
> Stupid question - how do you quote more than one reply like that?  I've been on here since January and still haven't figured it out.  &gt;_&lt;


 Hit the "multi" button (to the left of quote) on as many posts as you want.  On the final one, hit "quote".  So if you want to quote three things, the sequence would be "multi, multi, quote".  The system will set them up in the reply field with a space in between each for your responses

Hope this helped!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Hit the "multi" button (to the left of quote) on as many posts as you want. Â On the final one, hit "quote". Â So if you want to quote three things, the sequence would be "multi, multi, quote". Â The system will set them up in the reply field with a space in between each for your responses Hope this helped! Â


 I think she was referring to the quote within a quote. I would like to know as well.


----------



## nishino (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my gosh, i had no idea what that "multi" button was for!  learn something new every day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Ooooh!  Thank you!  *scampers off to her profile*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she was referring to the quote within a quote. I would like to know as well.


 Oops!  Next time I need to read more carefully!



> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my gosh, i had no idea what that "multi" button was for!  learn something new every day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Yay!  You are awesome!  (And thank goodness my answer helped someone!)


----------



## nishino (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been incredibly happy with Ipsy, but I think whether people are happy with it tends to be dependent on 1) not minding drugstore-type products, and 2) not already owning a huge make-up collection, since the colors they send out are very tame (neutrals or classic colors) and better for building a collection, rather than trying out new crazy colors.  I like to give all brands a chance, since I feel like you never know when the cheap brands will make something amazing (in fact, the Nyx pigment they sent out a while ago might have been one of my favorite items, and only retails for a couple bucks).  By the same token, I prefer to sample higher-end brands before buying, because I'm so over paying tons of money to find out that something is just crappy (ahem... Benefit!).  I feel like the sampling that Ipsy has is pretty good on that front.  Plus, I never feel disappointed to find unusably tiny samples from Ipsy like I did with Birchbox, or feel ripped off - it always feels like a decent value.
> 
> ...


 this is embarrassing but i actually have a whole laundry basket full of makeup bags!  



  I know it's wrong to feed my addiction but they're just so adorable!  Only a few of them so far are from Ipsy...

I like your comments above too.  It makes a lot of sense.  Unlike most people, I started off with high-end brands from Sephora (got started on makeup late in life) and have just very recently discovered that drugstore brands have good stuff too.  So I sort of like that Ipsy lets us sample less expensive stuff, especially if it's a brand I'm not familiar with AND is good quality.  The NYX in the December bag was my first ever introduction to that brand and I'm now obsessed!  If I wasn't going through this whole drugstore exploration phase right now, I probably would stick to something like Starlooks or Wantable.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bchgurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first month with Ipsy! I am excited to get my very first Ipsy box! For the most part are all of you happy with this box of products that have come through?


 I've been subbed since November and been pleased with what I've gotten overall. I don't have a huge makeup collection at all since I don't wear makeup daily, so I'm happy to try out samples before purchasing. All of the samples are decent sizes so you can get a good feel for the product and see if you'd wanna re-purchase it. I wish there was a lil more high end stuff since I don't wanna shell out money for the full size and find out later I hate it, but it's not a deal breaker, since just because a product's cheap, doesn't mean it's bad quality.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't usually like the products, but I do like the bags.  I have yet to purchase anything I've received from Ipsy.  I only subscribe for the bags.  Since I'd pay at least $10 for most of the bags alone, I think it's a pretty good deal.


 Personally if I hated everything I got except the bags, I would cancel since the bags themselves aren't worth $10. But, whatever floats your boat.  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With that said, I do like the fact we get bags since they're quite useful for storing things, especially for travel and organizing my purse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been incredibly happy with Ipsy, but I think whether people are happy with it tends to be dependent on 1) not minding drugstore-type products, and 2) not already owning a huge make-up collection, since the colors they send out are very tame (neutrals or classic colors) and better for building a collection, rather than trying out new crazy colors.  I like to give all brands a chance, since I feel like you never know when the cheap brands will make something amazing (in fact, the Nyx pigment they sent out a while ago might have been one of my favorite items, and only retails for a couple bucks).  By the same token, I prefer to sample higher-end brands before buying, because I'm so over paying tons of money to find out that something is just crappy (ahem... Benefit!).  I feel like the sampling that Ipsy has is pretty good on that front.  Plus, I never feel disappointed to find unusably tiny samples from Ipsy like I did with Birchbox, or feel ripped off - it always feels like a decent value.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, when I was trying to figure out which beauty sub to try, I noticed that Birchbox is like the lottery since you have no idea if you'll get a great, okay, or crappy box. That, and a lot of their samples are foil packets... which I HATE. I mean, can you really figure out if you truly like a product if you only get one or two uses out of it? &gt;.&lt;

Also agree with sampling high end products before buying them, since I'd hate to waste my money on something I ended up hating. It'd be nice if there were some more high end products, but sadly it's not always possible to try out a high end product without diving in to get the full size of it. That or the company isn't willing to give out decent sized samples.

Though I like the bags and it's unique since no other sub does that, I wouldn't be heartbroken if they were to change it to boxes. Somehow I haven't run out of uses yet, though least these take up less space than boxes would.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane725 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, when I was trying to figure out which beauty sub to try, I noticed that Birchbox is like the lottery since you have no idea if you'll get a great, okay, or crappy box. That, and a lot of their samples are foil packets... which I HATE. I mean, can you really figure out if you truly like a product if you only get one or two uses out of it? &gt;.&lt;


Not only is the lottery aspect annoying, but sometimes you won't even get what you're supposed to receive.  Every other month I'd be missing a sample, or get empty sample tubes.  Eventually, after I got terrible boxes for 6 months in a row, I saw on their site that I was supposed to get a full-size lipgloss, which I was REALLY excited about... only to get sent the wrong box with predictably terrible samples of foil packets and shower gel (how many people out there are so picky about shower gels that they constantly need to sample a new one every month?!).  I can take some disappointment, but not after being told to get my hopes up so high!



  There's a lot to like about BB, but for someone who doesn't have cash to waste, the emotional roller coaster isn't worth it imo.


----------



## mermuse (Apr 28, 2013)

I am at the point where I'm up to my ears in samples and I also have to purge because I'm moving to a smaller place.  I am afraid Ipsy is going to get the boot at least for a few months while I sort through and reorganize.

Unless of course, they come up with something really compelling which is why I'm here to stay up to date on the previews so I can back out.  I haven't been paying attention to when they generally charge; does anyone know offhand?

Side note:  I really loved last month's bag.  It seems the most durable out of the last few and I like the colors and the different fabrics even though it's a bit small.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 28, 2013)

> I've been incredibly happy with Ipsy, but I think whether people are happy with it tends to be dependent on 1) not minding drugstore-type products, and 2) not already owning a huge make-up collection, since the colors they send out are very tame (neutrals or classic colors) and better for building a collection, rather than trying out new crazy colors.Â  I like to give all brands a chance, since I feel like you never know when the cheap brands will make something amazing (in fact, the Nyx pigment they sent out a while ago might have been one of my favorite items, and only retails for a couple bucks).Â  By the same token, I prefer to sample higher-end brands before buying, because I'm so over paying tons of money to find out that something is just crappy (ahem... Benefit!).Â  I feel like the sampling that Ipsy has is pretty good on that front.Â  Plus, I never feel disappointed to find unusably tiny samples from Ipsy like I did with Birchbox, or feel ripped off - it always feels like a decent value. I also couldn't care less about the actual bags, and would rather not get them since I'm running out of ways to use them! I'd prefer they put the $ towards make-up... but since the bags are probably like 3 cents apiece, I don't mind too much.Â  Apparently not everyone is as indifferent to the bags as I am, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I didn't realize the bags were such a draw for other people! Â  edit: oops this was supposed to be a reply! oh well!


 omg I agree with so much of what you just wrote but especially about the makeup bags!!!! I've been subbed since the beginning so at first I would just give the bags to my little girls but now at this point even they are sick of them!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been incredibly happy with Ipsy, but I think whether people are happy with it tends to be dependent on 1) not minding drugstore-type products, and 2) not already owning a huge make-up collection, since the colors they send out are very tame (neutrals or classic colors) and better for building a collection, rather than trying out new crazy colors.  I like to give all brands a chance, since I feel like you never know when the cheap brands will make something amazing (in fact, the Nyx pigment they sent out a while ago might have been one of my favorite items, and only retails for a couple bucks).  By the same token, I prefer to sample higher-end brands before buying, because I'm so over paying tons of money to find out that something is just crappy (ahem... Benefit!).  I feel like the sampling that Ipsy has is pretty good on that front.  Plus, I never feel disappointed to find unusably tiny samples from Ipsy like I did with Birchbox, or feel ripped off - it always feels like a decent value.
> 
> ...


 Just curious...what did you get from Benefit that was such a disappointment?  I just got back from Sephora and I made my first official Benefit purchase--the Hervana blush--though I do have several Benefit samples of their other products.  I have enjoyed all the samples.  I picked the Hervana, though, even though I don't have a sample of it, because I have swatched it in store many times and loved the result.  Of course swatching can sometimes be deceptive as it doesn't always translate to the face as you thought it would.  I'm just glad that with Sephora I can take it back if it turns out to be less than I expected.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am at the point where I'm up to my ears in samples and I also have to purge because I'm moving to a smaller place.  I am afraid Ipsy is going to get the boot at least for a few months while I sort through and reorganize.
> 
> ...


 They charge on the 1st of each month. Downside, they don't post all of the previews for the upcoming bag 'til after you're charged for that month's bag.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not only is the lottery aspect annoying, but sometimes you won't even get what you're supposed to receive.  Every other month I'd be missing a sample, or get empty sample tubes.  Eventually, after I got terrible boxes for 6 months in a row, I saw on their site that I was supposed to get a full-size lipgloss, which I was REALLY excited about... only to get sent the wrong box with predictably terrible samples of foil packets and shower gel (how many people out there are so picky about shower gels that they constantly need to sample a new one every month?!).  I can take some disappointment, but not after being told to get my hopes up so high! 



  There's a lot to like about BB, but for someone who doesn't have cash to waste, the emotional roller coaster isn't worth it imo.

 
That really sucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely agree that the emotional roller coaster's not worth it, even with the good things about Birchbox. I considered subbing for a while, but after seeing the number of foil packets and perfume samples (which you can get for free), among other problems from lots of people (missing items or whatnot, like in your case), I decided against it. Perfume in particular, I hate getting random ones since I'm EXTREMELY picky with perfume.


----------



## Jane725 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious...what did you get from Benefit that was such a disappointment?  I just got back from Sephora and I made my first official Benefit purchase--the Hervana blush--though I do have several Benefit samples of their other products.  I have enjoyed all the samples.  I picked the Hervana, though, even though I don't have a sample of it, because I have swatched it in store many times and loved the result.  Of course swatching can sometimes be deceptive as it doesn't always translate to the face as you thought it would.  I'm just glad that with Sephora I can take it back if it turns out to be less than I expected.


 I don't think I've had a good experience with any of their products, honestly.  I've tried an eyeliner, and it smudged terribly.  I bought Posietint, which is the most insanely drying thing that has ever been put on my lips and has them peeling within 20 minutes flat - layering with balms or glosses doesn't help.  Works okay as a blush if I mix it with water to prevent it from immediately staining my face with dots where I first put it on.  I've tried both BADgal and They're Real mascaras - BADgal was clumpy, while They're Real smears all over the place, and is somehow really hard to get off at the same time, even with makeup remover!  Meaning if I put on mascara in the morning, there's still residue from the previous day which makes the lashes clump together, and it's just a mess.  I do



the wand, though - I may try to wash it off and use it with my preferred Lancome Hypnose Star.

Hmm, what else...  I tried the new-ish foundation (called oxygen something?)... it actually was a really nice color match and good coverage, and I thought it would be my HG, but it broke me out immediately. 

A couple products I've tried from them have been ok, but still not stand-outs.  Obviously, YMMV, but my own experiences have been less than stellar - I definitely am skeptical of their products now and wouldn't buy anything without sampling first.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think I've had a good experience with any of their products, honestly.  I've tried an eyeliner, and it smudged terribly.  I bought Posietint, which is the most insanely drying thing that has ever been put on my lips and has them peeling within 20 minutes flat - layering with balms or glosses doesn't help.  Works okay as a blush if I mix it with water to prevent it from immediately staining my face with dots where I first put it on.  I've tried both BADgal and They're Real mascaras - BADgal was clumpy, while They're Real smears all over the place, and is somehow really hard to get off at the same time, even with makeup remover!  Meaning if I put on mascara in the morning, there's still residue from the previous day which makes the lashes clump together, and it's just a mess.  I do
> ...


 Wow, that is weiiiiird. I've had nothing but good results with Benefit products. :/ The BADgal mascara works wonderfully for me! Never get any clumps. I guess all beauty products work different for everyone!

Nearly all of my HG products are benefit, lol. Minus the Urban Decay Naked Skin foundation. :3 I still like Some Kind of Gorgeous and Hello Flawless Powder most when I'm in a rush.


----------



## sararuthie (Apr 29, 2013)

This is my very first Ipsy bag! I was subscribed to Birchbox for over a year but I heard this service was a little more beauty related, as opposed to constantly getting perfume samples and hair ties... Hopefully the switch will be worth it!

As far as a wishlist, I'm just hoping I get some bright, summery colors. It's about that time to really summer-ize my routine again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## filmgeek22 (Apr 29, 2013)

Since everyone is talking bout the pros and cons of birch box was wondering what everyone's opinion of beauty army is? I've heard good things and was thinking of subbing ..


----------



## sinatraskitten (Apr 29, 2013)

> I don't think I've had a good experience with any of their products, honestly.Â  I've tried an eyeliner, and it smudged terribly.Â  I bought Posietint, which is the most insanely drying thing that has ever been put on my lips and has them peeling within 20 minutes flat - layering with balms or glosses doesn't help.Â  Works okay as a blush if I mix it with water to prevent it from immediately staining my face with dots where I first put it on.Â  I've tried both BADgal and They're Real mascaras - BADgal was clumpy, while They're Real smears all over the place, and is somehow really hard to get off at the same time, even with makeup remover!Â  Meaning if I put on mascara in the morning, there's still residue from the previous day which makes the lashes clump together, and it's just a mess.Â  I do :heart: the wand, though - I may try to wash it off and use it with my preferred Lancome Hypnose Star. Hmm, what else...Â  I tried the new-ish foundation (called oxygen something?)... it actually was a really nice color match and good coverage, and I thought it would be my HG, but it broke me out immediately.Â  A couple products I've tried from them have been ok, but still not stand-outs.Â  Obviously, YMMV, but my own experiences have been less than stellar - I definitely am skeptical of their products now and wouldn't buy anything without sampling first.


 I'm not impressed with Benefit products either. The products I did like were easily replaced by other brands that I found were far superior (It cosmetics, the Balm, etc.).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *filmgeek22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Since everyone is talking bout the pros and cons of birch box was wondering what everyone's opinion of beauty army is? I've heard good things and was thinking of subbing ..


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/newsearch?search=beauty+army


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *filmgeek22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Since everyone is talking bout the pros and cons of birch box was wondering what everyone's opinion of beauty army is? I've heard good things and was thinking of subbing ..


 They have some nice items, but they add so few items every month that you run out of things you want very quickly. The good news is that you can skip months, but sometimes it takes 3+ skips to even see anything new you want.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not impressed with Benefit products either. The products I did like were easily replaced by other brands that I found were far superior (It cosmetics, the Balm, etc.).


 Agreed.  Cute names, cute products, good ideas, great packaging, but always a fail for me. Nars has been go to for years.


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 29, 2013)

just posting so i can get updates to my email!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 29, 2013)

I want a sneak peek NOW!!!!!


----------



## Jane725 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want a sneak peek NOW!!!!!


 Me toooo! I've been checking their facebook for days, and now they're saying that they'll release sneak peeks only at the beginning of the month.  I would have sworn that in previous months, we pretty much knew the entire contents even before the 1st of the month, right? They're killing me, I hope this doesn't mean a disappointing bag. 

I've been checking constantly, hoping for some coral blush or lip stain this month.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want a sneak peek NOW!!!!!


 Me too!!!!! I am ready to sign up again the moment I see one product I'm interested in trying... come on sneak peeks!


----------



## lemony007 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want a sneak peek NOW!!!!!


I know me too. I was hoping there would be one available when I got home from work, but no such luck. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 29, 2013)

I wish they would send out an 'come back and join ipsy' email so I could see an item.. Haha


----------



## diana16 (Apr 29, 2013)

came to see for spoilers but still none geez ipsy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me toooo! I've been checking their facebook for days, and now they're saying that they'll release sneak peeks only at the beginning of the month.  I would have sworn that in previous months, we pretty much knew the entire contents even before the 1st of the month, right? They're killing me, I hope this doesn't mean a disappointing bag.
> 
> I've been checking constantly, hoping for some coral blush or lip stain this month.


 Same here! Can't wait for spoilers and hope the first one comes out soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could be wrong, but from what I've noticed, we don't know the whole contents until after the 1st of the month. Be nice to have anything coral related since I definitely lack it and would like to try it.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish they would send out an 'come back and join ipsy' email so I could see an item.. Haha


 I got one and you're not missing anything.  It's a picture of one of the Ipsy girls holding the April bag.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's a screenshot of the e-mail that I got.


----------



## Rachael B (Apr 30, 2013)

WEE!  Here it is!!! The first May spoiler!!!!  What's everyone think it is???


----------



## Rachael B (Apr 30, 2013)

http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Lovely_Spring_2013_Nail_Polish_Collection.html
I think I found out what it is!!!!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Lovely_Spring_2013_Nail_Polish_Collection.html
> I think I found out what it is!!!!


 Yup, I was going to say, that is most definitely (youknowwhat)!!!

I'm gonna go do my happy dance in the corner now! (even though I just bought a bunch from their Earth day promo, ha ha)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I kept trying to do the spoiler thing for the one word but it wasn't working. pfft.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ooh! SO excited!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 30, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Lovely_Spring_2013_Nail_Polish_Collection.html





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think I found out what it is!!!! Â  Ooohhhh, me likely Zoya lol man oh man... To Resub or not??


----------



## Rachael B (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, I was going to say, that is most definitely (youknowwhat)!!!
> 
> ...


 Me too!  Already the contents of the bag are close to $10 with one item!  woooooot!!!  *crossing my fingers for a good color*


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh man, I would be in heaven if that's what it is... and to think I just bought 14 of them, but it's never enough


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 30, 2013)

All the colours are very pretty, I don't think there are any I'd secretly hope not to get.


----------



## melodyyy (Apr 30, 2013)

The may bag is already starting to look awesome!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## JuliaS (Apr 30, 2013)

I can see the ZO on the bottle to the left (light blue) . Oh, I'm excited!


----------



## kira685 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm new to ipsy, where do you find the spoilers? Thanks!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 30, 2013)

> I'm new to ipsy, where do you find the spoilers? Thanks!


 On their fb page. ..then someone posts them here. The first one is on the last page.


----------



## kira685 (Apr 30, 2013)

that's what i thought, but i don't see anything for may in the albums or on their feed.. i really hope we're getting zoyas though!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 30, 2013)

so excited for zoya!


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 30, 2013)

I want that purple color so badly. I'm already in love. I have been wantingvto try zoya for a while now.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd be happy with any but I'm totally digging mint green lately and that shade looks gorgeous! I commented on the pic on their site so maybe I'll get lucky and they'll actually send it to me ;-) 

Curious to see what the rest of the bag will look like now. Nail theme? Pastel theme? Hopefully they'll put out another spoiler tomorrow!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 30, 2013)

I SO want the purple but they all look like awesome summer colors. I'll be happy with any of them! Excited!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 30, 2013)

Iknow I'm the minority but nail polish just doesn't excite me at all. Oh well I can always trade it for something I do want BUT I do actually really like zoyas formula and the colors are super pretty a so who knows I may end up being excited if I get a color I really like.


----------



## gibberish (Apr 30, 2013)

LOVE Zoya! I reactivated my second account, so hopefully I get two different colors!


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 30, 2013)

The purple is so pretty! My fingers are crossed for purple or the green.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 30, 2013)

I told myself I was going to let the May bag be a surprise but I just couldn't help myself!

Last month was my first bag and I was immediately happy I subscribed. I love makeup, but I work in a male-dominated environment with only a handful of other females that don't share my passion for girliness so I only get to play around with different looks 2 days of the week. It's difficult to jusitfy buying and trying new items when I can't use them very much. Ipsy satisfies my desire to try new products guilt-free.

I'm hoping May offers some nice lip products, maybe a skincare item, a cuticle oil or some type of nail treatment, maybe a new tool to play with, the Zoya nailpolish.. I could go on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh and a super cute bag! Maybe the big flower in the first spoiler pic is also a spoiler for the bag itself (but I really doubt it).


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 30, 2013)

The Zoya spring collection! I already have Gei Gei (the pink). It is what is on my nails now. It is very pretty. But I hope I get Julie (the purple). I'm so excited. If I get Gei Gei, I may be doing my first trade, though.  Zoya is a great brand, one of my favs.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 30, 2013)

> WEE! Â Here it is!!! The first May spoiler!!!! Â What's everyone think it is??? Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ooh! I want the pink &amp; green ones, but I honestly wouldn't mind any of those colors. I'm actually excited for the May bag now.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 30, 2013)

Ooh, a zoya polish? Nice! I hope I get the pink one. I'll be happy with any but the green, though! Even then not too disappointed. xD I rarely buy polish anymore because I never know what I want, so getting them in a sub is nice. Not sure I want them two months in a row but at least it's Zoya and not station again :x really didn't like that polish.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 30, 2013)

Way to go Ipsy! Zoya polishes are fantastic, but it's particularly awesome compared to all the other polishes we've gotten from Ipsy. And if they are going to to send out shown in the pic, I'm even more impressed. In my sub box experiences thus far, I've noticed that when they send out a brand like Zoya or butter London, they send out colors from older collections, so it's awesome that we'd actually get colors from a current collection. I'm hoping for Blu (I've wanted it since the collection came out, so that would make me SUPAH happy), Julie, or Neely, but any of the colors would be great. Even Piaf, the yellow, is pretty, and i'm not typically a fan of yellows.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

Pulled up the site this morning, saw 25 new posts in the Ipsy thread and thought SPOILER!!! YAY!!!

But this is beyond my expectations!  I will happily take ANY of those colors!  And I have always wanted to try Zoya... *sigh* 





ETA:  Ipsy now has a referral program!  It's called IpsyPoints, and if you log into the Ipsy page, it's right next to the Glam Room link!  

Here's the current rewards:

Get 2 friends to subscribe to the Glam Bag and get this *Urban Decay Moondust Eyeshadow* or*BaubleBar O-Ring Stud Wrap* for FREE in your*next* Glam Bag (while supplies last).


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 30, 2013)

So excited!! I just ordered 11 polishes from their sale last week including Julie and Blu but its on backorder so this will definitely hold me over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Love love love Zoya!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 30, 2013)

Where was this Zoya spoiler posted? I don't see it on the Ipsy FB page??


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

My guess for the bag theme: May flowers! Depending on the rest of the spoilers, I might have to re-sub for this one.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

I want Jacqueline or Neely


----------



## spaceprincess (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WEE!  Here it is!!! The first May spoiler!!!!  What's everyone think it is???
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Apr 30, 2013)

I really want the light blue!! I resubbed cause i havent tried zoya polishes yet


----------



## JamieO (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want the light blue!! I resubbed cause i havent tried zoya polishes yet


 You will not be disappointed. They are amazing. I prefer them to more expensive polishes like butterLondon and Julep, although those are great as well for the most part, but I've been let down by a few Julep's, and a couple butterLondons, but Zoya has never let me down!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, y'all beat me to it. heehehee I predicted the brand on the April bag spoilers thread, and I just figured out there has been a May Spoilers forum. DERPA DERPA DOO!! Sometimes I need a little nudge, you guys. Please help when you think I need it. LOL 





Well, I was right about the ZOYA nail color. CONFIRMED: They put up a sneak peek today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which you all already posted, of course.

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg4jqzh7qligrt/

My next predication from my FaceBook explorations would be Moxie lip gloss-- because every Monday this past month ipsy has been running a contest to win a Moxie lip gloss. That is not CONFIRMED, but CONJECTURE. (just a guess from my sleuthing!)


----------



## pengutango (Apr 30, 2013)

Whoo! Zoya polishes! Been a while since I've actually purchasing a polish (besides the ones from ipsy) since I went a lil polish crazy over the summer and got so many polishes. Definitely became a bit of a nail polish addict. XD I'm curious if we're getting full size bottles or minis. The bottles in the preview look full size though.

If going by ipsy's track record of polishes we've gotten, they've all been full size. Got nothing from this collection, but naturally, I'm leaning towards the cool colors that catch my eye. But I won't be too upset if I ended up with one of the other colors. I can always trade it, worse case. Happy to still manage to not have dupes in my collections.



> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's what i thought, but i don't see anything for may in the albums or on their feed.. i really hope we're getting zoyas though!!


 Same here, for some reason. It's on their website though, which someone posted it earlier. Guess they'll post it on FB later today? Yeah, definitely looks like it. Besides recognizing the bottle, I can see the letters "ZO," so that's a giveaway on the brand. 



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You will not be disappointed. They are amazing. I prefer them to more expensive polishes like butterLondon and Julep, although those are great as well for the most part, but I've been let down by a few Julep's, and a couple butterLondons, but Zoya has never let me down!


 Agreed with that one! Every Zoya polish I own has great formulation, making application a breeze.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Loving this bag already!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm excited about what the product says about the quality of the bag -- but I JUST GOT the whole set of them during the 50% off sale!  Haven't even opened them yet.  But still, looking forward to the rest of the items!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 30, 2013)

OOOOOOHHHHH!!! I hope they give a really awesome discount on the Zoya so I can buy some summer Pixies!! This one spoiler alone has me more pumped than any of the last few months!!!! PSYCHED!!!! Ok, time to settle down now...


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHH!!! I hope they give a really awesome discount on the Zoya so I can buy some summer Pixies!! This one spoiler alone has me more pumped than any of the last few months!!!! PSYCHED!!!! Ok, time to settle down now...


 Oh, my gosh! I forgot about the great ipsy discounts! Thanks for making me more excited now. 



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 30, 2013)

I have GeiGei and really love it so I'm hoping I get any of the other shades. If not, I can trade it. I keep thinking about cancelling Ipsy, but so far, I've loved every bag I've gotten.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dang ipsy. I need to cut down on subs so ipsy was getting the boot. I go through the cancellation and then the picture pops up that says I'll miss out on theBalm, Urban Decay and Yes to Carrots. Ugh. I couldn't pull the plug. I don't want to miss out on those!!!!


----------



## pengutango (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, my gosh! I forgot about the great ipsy discounts! Thanks for making me more excited now.
> 
> ...


 Me too! XD Oh man... this is seriously gonna feed my nail polish addition... for reals... Been doing decently well too about not buying new polishes over the last two months...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang ipsy. I need to cut down on subs so ipsy was getting the boot. I go through the cancellation and then the picture pops up that says I'll miss out on theBalm, Urban Decay and Yes to Carrots. Ugh. I couldn't pull the plug. I don't want to miss out on those!!!!


 I think that is a stock reply.  I remember seeing it on the April thread.  It doesn't mean all those will be in one bag or even in May.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 30, 2013)

AAAAAAHHHH, I love Zoya! I was sent the PixieDust, Stunning and Irresistible collections recently for my blog, so I am glad it's not colors from those. I don't have any of the colors from this collection though, so if this is what we are getting then I am super excited! I would love any of them! !


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that is a stock reply.  I remember seeing it on the April thread.  It doesn't mean all those will be in one bag or even in May.


 I agree, but knowing it's coming up even in the future kills me to miss it!  It clearly says they are coming in upcoming boxes. Ugh. It's probably best to cancel and save the money and buy the item if I want it. I just know as soon as I cancel it will be the best bag ever.


----------



## nishino (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang ipsy. I need to cut down on subs so ipsy was getting the boot. I go through the cancellation and then the picture pops up that says I'll miss out on theBalm, Urban Decay and Yes to Carrots. Ugh. I couldn't pull the plug. I don't want to miss out on those!!!!


 LOL I did exactly the same thing last month!  I just couldn't do it!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> AAAAAAHHHH, I love Zoya! I was sent the PixieDust, Stunning and Irresistible collections recently for my blog, so I am glad it's not colors from those. I don't have any of the colors from this collection though, so if this is what we are getting then I am super excited! I would love any of them! !


 OOH, the Stunning polishes are so pretty! I love bright cremes, the blue and green (don't remember the names), are so pretty!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 30, 2013)

OMG! zoya! yaaaaay! so excited.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 30, 2013)

> Pulled up the site this morning, saw 25 new posts in the Ipsy thread and thought SPOILER!!! YAY!!! But this is beyond my expectations! Â I will happily take ANY of those colors! Â And I have always wanted to try Zoya... *sigh*Â
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Â Ipsy now has a referral program! Â It's called IpsyPoints, and if you log into the Ipsy page, it's right next to the Glam Room link! Â  Here's the current rewards: Get 2 friends to subscribe to the Glam Bag and get thisÂ *Urban Decay Moondust Eyeshadow*Â or*BaubleBar O-Ring Stud Wrap*Â for FREE in your*next*Â Glam Bag (while supplies last).


 I'm going to try and get some referrals.. Dying to try the moondust! I'll be sad if I end up with the bauble bar, I'm not feeling the gold on it...


----------



## amandak88 (Apr 30, 2013)

The zoya polish has definitely convinced me to resubscribe. Not that I needed much convincing...but I'm hoping this month it better than the last two!


----------



## RaeDobbins (Apr 30, 2013)

Dang it, and I was going to cancel. But...polish....sigh. Smh....I'm pathetic.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 30, 2013)

Loving the 1st spoiler!!


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 30, 2013)

I hate getting polishes. I always wind up giving them away.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 30, 2013)

let's see how many missing or broken polishes there are this month


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 30, 2013)

The only color of the ones shown I would not like is the yellow, but I could probably layer it or something depending on how opaque it is. The blue, purple, and pink are my favorites ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only color of the ones shown I would not like is the yellow, but I could probably layer it or something depending on how opaque it is. The blue, purple, and pink are my favorites ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You could used the yellow in nail art.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 30, 2013)

oh god im excited. this will be my 2nd bag and im already in love!


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> let's see how many missing or broken polishes there are this month


 Hopefully they pack them well; I've order from Zoya directly multiple times and I've never gotten a broken polish. I don't think I've ever gotten a broken polish from a subscription service and the Zoya bottles are pretty thick glass. I think we'll be ok


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hopefully they pack them well; I've order from Zoya directly multiple times and I've never gotten a broken polish. I don't think I've ever gotten a broken polish from a subscription service and the Zoya bottles are pretty thick glass. I think we'll be ok


 

I've actually received a leaking bottle from Zoya before, they replaced lightning speed.  I don't think it was actually a problem with the bottle, I think it was the cap.  It didn't tighten when screwed all the way.


----------



## Jane725 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmm... excited to try the brand, which is new to me, but not a fan of the colors.  Pastels always make my pale yellow skin look like death - even the Sation from last month looks pretty bad on me.  I could make a few of them work once I get a tan, though.  Otherwise they'll get passed on to my mom!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 30, 2013)

So excited that it's Zoya! Dare I say I might need to get a second bag this month lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

Zoya! This is an AWESOME sneak peek!...and getting the discount for Zoya polishes in the bag? YES PLEASE! Here I was recently toying with the idea of buying some of their pixie dust collection. Definitely good timing


----------



## saku (Apr 30, 2013)

You told us you wanted more makeup and better brands, and we listened. We think it's time you give the Glam Bag another try. May's bag is gonna be an AMAZING value. It includes a *full-size nail polish from Zoya*, plus 4 additional beauty products personalized for YOU. Act fast to reserve your spot. We currently do NOT have a Waitlist (but that won't last for long). *RE-SUBSCRIBE NOW!*

I unsubscribed last month, and this spoiler got me thinking... But I also just ordered 17 Zoya polishes last week, and they'll be here on Thursday!! Hm, still considering it though.. I'm thinking this would be the 'best' brand/item already... they usually post the hottest bag item in their first spoiler.

(link removal)


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 5 total products this month!  YAY!!!!!!

(link removal)


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 30, 2013)

They're still trying to win me back, lol.  I'm waiting to see what the other sneak peeks are.  If it sells out, oh well, lol


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 30, 2013)

Full size too! Like I said, I have quite a few Zoya polishes now, but I love them! The bag is already worth it to me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2013)

zoya is an unexpected partnership, considering the last few nailpolish brands they've sent out. but awesome!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 5 total products this month!  YAY!!!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hm this is super appealing, but I'm pretty nail polished out at the moment, even though I adore Zoya. But I got two of the colours from the minis promotion, which were really the only colours I super wanted in the Lovely collection. It's not really worth it to me with a 1/3 chance I'll get a dupe, especially since I'm trying to cut back right now... but zoya :S


----------



## Jazze (Apr 30, 2013)

Love Zoya polishes! I had just cancelled but back to subscribing again....


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm this is super appealing, but I'm pretty nail polished out at the moment, even though I adore Zoya. But I got two of the colours from the minis promotion, which were really the only colours I super wanted in the Lovely collection. It's not really worth it to me with a 1/3 chance I'll get a dupe, especially since I'm trying to cut back right now... but zoya :S


And there's going to be 5 products this month



.....::nudge nudge:: you know it sounds exciting! lol


----------



## tameloy (Apr 30, 2013)

The Zoya was enough to make me re-sub! Can't wait!!


----------



## alphaloria (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't say no to Zoya. *resubscribes*


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want Jacqueline or Neely


 Me too!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

Email spoiler....happy to see we are getting 5 products for sure this month.


----------



## saku (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so close to resubscribing...


----------



## lorizav (Apr 30, 2013)

Awwww crap, I'm back in too. This low buy is not working out for me at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 30, 2013)

Full size?!? Had to re-sub lol lol I'm so weak!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 30, 2013)

hurry up with the other spoilers so I can decide whether or not to resub !


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 30, 2013)

I already had Blu and Neely due to the minis (gave them away in a giveaway) that I ordered and they are both really pretty in real life. I would be perfectly happy if I got either of those colors... or really any of the colors. I love Zoya polish, it makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm... excited to try the brand, which is new to me, but not a fan of the colors.  Pastels always make my pale yellow skin look like death - even the Sation from last month looks pretty bad on me.  I could make a few of them work once I get a tan, though.  Otherwise they'll get passed on to my mom!


 It's a great brand. I only heard about them last year, when I started to get into nail polish again. I own 11 polishes from them and I haven't had any issues with formulation, which hasn't been the case for some of my other polishes in my collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely recommend trying some other polishes at some point. I know I wanna get more... eventually. XD

Agree with ya about the pastels. They either look odd with my yellow skintone, or kinda blend into it. Which is why I don't really own too many pale colors, and of the ones that are, I tend to use them for nail art.



> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That answers my question if the polish was going to be full size or not. Very nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And happy we're gonna have 5 items again, since we haven't had that since February's bag.

(link removal)


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 30, 2013)

> OOH, the Stunning polishes are so pretty! I love bright cremes, the blue and green (don't remember the names), are so pretty!Â


 Me too! I love the cremes so much and the bright colors are just gorgeous. Mskes me even more excited for summer!


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a nail polish hoarder so I'm always happy to see it in a sub.  But for the life of me, aside from the metric crap-ton of colours, which is always awesome for a nail polish company to have, I really don't see why everyone is Zoya crazy.  I'm not a polish snob...some of the cheapest polishes I have are some of the nicest I have.  I hate Zoya's brushes but the colour selection and formula are cool.  I have some Wet n Wild I like better than some of the Zoyas I have.  I never have a problem with chipping no matter what brand I use so pretty much they're all  the same to me.  I don't care about 4-free and all that "health-related" crap.  I just buy whatever colours I like.

I just don't think Zoya is any better or worse than other polishes.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmm. I just noticed this was posted on Ipsy's site. Possible spoiler #2?

http://www.ipsy.com/look/l-hg5c2jgwur047ev/Official_Glam_Bag_May_2013


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. I just noticed this was posted on Ipsy's site. Possible spoiler #2?
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. I just noticed this was posted on Ipsy's site. Possible spoiler #2?
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh god, I hope not.


 You said it, sister.  My nieces will be getting that for sure as well as the "gift" item from Julep this month.  They're cute, but seriously, I can't imagine when/where I'd ever wear them at my age.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah if they really send that out to us it'll go straight into the hairbow/headband/clip collection my girls have. My 4 year old could rock that. Me? Not so much!


----------



## diana16 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmm i wish it was like pearl head band instead, that flower is too big for me lol


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anybody been watching Madmen?  One of the characters always wears an iridescent pearl color nail polish that I love!  I have actually been thinking of buying some.  So, if I received that in my bag ... I would be super happy.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 30, 2013)

I actually cancelled after April because I am not using a single item but when I saw Zoya I was like, You got me Ipsy....you got me.

I can't wait for May, the Zoya is enough for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> since it is full size.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 30, 2013)

I guess I was right about the big flower in the polish pic also being somewhat of a spoiler. Haha. I don't hate it. It might make a cute ponytail accent if doubled up enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeahh my friend had a baby girl last month. This will be going to her.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 30, 2013)

Umm.....I'm confused. I got two emails saying "Congrats, Your First Friend Just Subscribed" and "Congrats, Your Second Friend Just Subscribed" and then the email itself says:

"Kelsey N (*That's MY name*)  just used your referral link to subscribe..."- what?!

I shared the links...so not sure if it's a glitch or if friends actually subscribed and the name is just messed up? Anyone else have this happen?? 





*edited*

Issue fixed!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is subbing again, *pretty please* use my referral link? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just need one more for a bonus item! I am hoping for the bracelet!


 Can't post referral links here.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2013)

Saw it was already posted but I can't wait for the Zoya polishes.



​


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't post referral links here.


 Sorry! I didn't know that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw it was already posted but I can't wait for the Zoya polishes.
> 
> ...


 I don't have any of these...I'd love the purple or blue!

Sorry had to fix the image in the quote.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. I just noticed this was posted on Ipsy's site. Possible spoiler #2?
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda Stan (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw it was already posted but I can't wait for the Zoya polishes.
> 
> ...


 I am so happy for this bag 

Zadidoll posted a pic and it said we are getting 5 items this month!!!! after two disappointing 4 product bags I am so happy to get one with 5 products ( I was so close to canceling too) plus a FULL SIZE Zoya nail polish as the first product... YES PLEASE




(Fingers crossed I don't get the white though I wouldn't be sad if I did)

BTW I just got my first Topshop polishes and love them... am I the only one??

Sorry had to edit the image.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's cute, but I don't think that's a sneek peek, since it's not in the same album as the first one. A bonus item maybe?


 Yeah that's why I said possible ;-)


----------



## jessiedoll (Apr 30, 2013)

well, like many of you other ladies, the full-size Zoya + 4 other products got me to resubscribe! no color preference here for the polish, really, because I don't have any from that collection!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 30, 2013)

Michelle Phan spring video shows her wearing a floral headband.


----------



## Rachael B (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so happy for this bag
> ...


 Me too!  Totally psyched!  Hope I get the pink or purple!  or blue or green.. LOL.  just not the yellows!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. I just noticed this was posted on Ipsy's site. Possible spoiler #2?
> 
> ...


----------



## katcole (Apr 30, 2013)

I just unsubbed last night, I dont use nailpolish, and my hair is very short but I just got into wearing flowers, hairbands,etc in my hair but im still not sold yet, to come back


----------



## bchgurl (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love this!  I totally get why some of you would think it's too "young", but instead of wearing it as a headband, I would wrap it a few times around a bun, and have the flower part perch near the top.  Kind of like this:
> 
> ...


 I totally agree with you! I would think the bun look would be adorable! But I have a feeling this new beauty will become my daughters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

kk, now i am really excited! I'll take that whole dang Zoya collection, thank you! 





And that head band/hair tie flower thing-- TOO CUTE! I am into the rockabilly rockabella vintage 1940s 1950s look, so YES YES YES PLEASE I can always throw a flower in my hair over my ear. 



 Also would be cute on a summer sun hat!

I love ipsy. Even the stupid March bag every body hated. I still love it all. Makes me happy, Can't think of a better way to spend 10 bucks. Honestly!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 30, 2013)

love the headband! that makes me happier than the nail polish : )


----------



## xlisaa (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so happy for this bag
> ...


The pale one isn't white, it's like a creamy yellow-beige color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

hmmm I am wondering if this flower head band is from Baublebar? Since ipsy is offering a wrap from Baublebar maybe the company is a new partner for the bags, too?


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm I am wondering if this flower head band is from Baublebar? Since ipsy is offering a wrap from Baublebar maybe the company is a new partner for the bags, too?


 I was wondering the same when I saw the wrap from Baublebar. I think flowers in a women's hair no matter what her age is so pretty.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Apr 30, 2013)

I love Zoya and don't care what color I get... they are all gorgeous!! On a side note wtf is a "beauty spoon" that I keep seeing advertised on some of these pages?  lol


----------



## pengutango (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love Zoya and don't care what color I get... they are all gorgeous!!
> 
> On a side note wtf is a "beauty spoon" that I keep seeing advertised on some of these pages?
> ...


 I guess a spoon that you can use to scoop out product? 



 Like one of those mini spoons sort of, perhaps...


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The purple is so pretty! My fingers are crossed for purple or the green.






  Love purple!


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WEE!  Here it is!!! The first May spoiler!!!!  What's everyone think it is???
> 
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

kk, so I guess the head bands are not in our future. They have changed the photo to a gorgeous bouquet. No more flower head band picture!!


----------



## bchgurl (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> love the headband! that makes me happier than the nail polish : )


 off subject lol, You totally look like Tori Spelling in your avatar! Crazy! back on subject, Have you used Zoya NP before? Does it chip?


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to try and get some referrals.. Dying to try the moondust! I'll be sad if I end up with the bauble bar, I'm not feeling the gold on it...


 Ugh, I *just* referred two people LAST month, lol. 

Day late, dollar short.


----------



## bchgurl (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do hope it is Zoya! I haven't ever tried that nail polish. I just don't hardly spend over a few bucks for nail polish. But I MIGHT if I fell in love
> ...


 Your so lucky you got the Allure box! It sold out before I got mine!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I *just* referred two people LAST month, lol.
> 
> Day late, dollar short.


 I can empathize! I referred someone less than a week ago. 



grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think I've had a good experience with any of their products, honestly.  I've tried an eyeliner, and it smudged terribly.  I bought Posietint, which is the most insanely drying thing that has ever been put on my lips and has them peeling within 20 minutes flat - layering with balms or glosses doesn't help.  Works okay as a blush if I mix it with water to prevent it from immediately staining my face with dots where I first put it on.  I've tried both BADgal and They're Real mascaras - BADgal was clumpy, while They're Real smears all over the place, and is somehow really hard to get off at the same time, even with makeup remover!  Meaning if I put on mascara in the morning, there's still residue from the previous day which makes the lashes clump together, and it's just a mess.  I do
> ...


 Jane--Sorry you have had such bad luck with them. I do have some Posietint (deluxe sample size from a kit), but I wanted it for my cheeks and so I don't think I ever tried it on my lips.  I haven't tried the mascaras, but I don't like any mascaras besides Blinc anyway.  Never tried the eyeliner or foundations either.  However, I must sadly report that I am on the fence about sending the Hervana back.  I had swatched it in the store many, many times.  And it always looked like something I would like.  I also tried to get a sample, but couldn't find one, which is no surprise given how Hervana is swirled and all.  Sadly, I didn't think the color translated well to my cheeks.  It was powdery.  It was far too light, even on me, so that I had to use about 3 times what I normally use with blush to get it to barely show it.  I also think it faded fast.  My husband liked it, however, as he thought it gave me a 'natural look.'  So, I am going to try it out for about a full week before I decide anything.  Still, I wasn't as impressed as I thought I would be.  Guess I'll stick with the highlighters, primers, brighteners, etc. that I have already tried.  Maybe Benefit isn't for me either.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm wanting purple too. Watch me get the yellow--yuck!!!


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have any of these...I'd love the purple or blue!


Crossing my fingers for the purple!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 30, 2013)

Love Zoya (esp. the nail polish remover - best one I have ever used) - I just haven't been able to use any of the colors Ipsy has sent out since I have been subbed (October).  I don't wear pink polish (or gold)...so...here is to hoping I'll finally get a color I will use!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love Zoya (esp. the nail polish remover - best one I have ever used) - I just haven't been able to use any of the colors Ipsy has sent out since I have been subbed (October).  I don't wear pink polish (or gold)...so...here is to hoping I'll finally get a color I will use!


 Yes I love their nail polish remover seriously the best!!

I used to buy the cheap ones from Walmart for about a dollar or so but they would always without doubt hurt my nails.

Every time I removed my polish my nails would feel brittle and in pain. So when I had enough points I bought it from Birchbox and seriously its amazing!!!

I know its a bit pricey but if it doesn't hurt my nails and its better for my nails I can deal with that.

I am crossing my fingers for the color Blu it looks so pretty


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bchgurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your so lucky you got the Allure box! It sold out before I got mine!


I was lucky! Ran home for lunch just so I could order one. Just received it today and I think it has more products in it this year than last years! Got a dupe with the Love at First Byte polish that I just received in this month's Ipsy bag. No worries tho. It'll just go to the daughter.


----------



## lms1988 (Apr 30, 2013)

Have y'all watched this video: http://www.ipsy.com/video/v-hg5c87s8fz0e7nd/Spring_Makeup__Hair_Look__ThatsHeart

She mentioned some old products, but also a few we haven't gotten-

I'm hoping we get the Beauty Blender because I've been wanting to get one! *Correction - what she uses in her video is not a Beauty Blender. I think she refers to it as a Beauty Blender in the video, but Zadi pointed out the differences. (Thanks Zadi!) I would love to get any kind of beauty sponge though!


----------



## diana16 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have y'all watched this video: http://www.ipsy.com/video/v-hg5c87s8fz0e7nd/Spring_Makeup__Hair_Look__ThatsHeart
> 
> ...


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would love the beauty blender and the bronzer from the video...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 30, 2013)

Beauty blender and zoya both would make me cry with happy


----------



## pride (Apr 30, 2013)

Haven't subbed to ipsy before but at some point I signed up for their emails...I think I might have to jump in this month! I love zoya and I've been itching to get a new cosmetic bag or something. Is canceling easy?


----------



## saku (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't subbed to ipsy before but at some point I signed up for their emails...I think I might have to jump in this month! I love zoya and I've been itching to get a new cosmetic bag or something. Is canceling easy?


 yup, i canceled online with no fuss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## filmgeek22 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have y'all watched this video: http://www.ipsy.com/video/v-hg5c87s8fz0e7nd/Spring_Makeup__Hair_Look__ThatsHeart
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have y'all watched this video: http://www.ipsy.com/video/v-hg5c87s8fz0e7nd/Spring_Makeup__Hair_Look__ThatsHeart
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love Zoya and don't care what color I get... they are all gorgeous!!
> 
> On a side note wtf is a "beauty spoon" that I keep seeing advertised on some of these pages?
> ...


 If you're seeing it with relation to Zoya, they sell these little spoons that have a nail on them with a nail color that you select. I guess people buy them as a way to get a good swatch of the color before actually getting the color? Or maybe if you own a salon or something. Otherwise, I'm not really sure what use someone has for the spoons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're seeing it with relation to Zoya, they sell these little spoons that have a nail on them with a nail color that you select. I guess people buy them as a way to get a good swatch of the color before actually getting the color? Or maybe if you own a salon or something. Otherwise, I'm not really sure what use someone has for the spoons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The spoons are intended so you can swatch the color and check it against your skintone.

They are also useful when you are just a little shy of free shipping on the site, and don't want to buy another polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 30, 2013)

I did a quick semi-skittles mani with the Zoya spring colors. The base is 2 coats of Jacqueline and i needed 2 of GeiGei to get a color that showed. Sorry so sloppy!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2013)

Not in relation to Zoya on the spoon, is on the home page of MUT, there is an ad on the right hand side that is for a "beauty spoon."  It is red and appears as if it is a mini spatula/spoon type thing to help you get products out of beauty jars/tubes etc.  but this is a guess based on the fact I have not clicked the ad, just see if from time to time.

I hope I get the Zoya in Gei Gei, which based on my luck means I will get the color I desire least.  Maybe I should hope for yellow and then I will get pink?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're seeing it with relation to Zoya, they sell these little spoons that have a nail on them with a nail color that you select. I guess people buy them as a way to get a good swatch of the color before actually getting the color? Or maybe if you own a salon or something. Otherwise, I'm not really sure what use someone has for the spoons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Zoya and don't care what color I get... they are all gorgeous!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 30, 2013)

They look pretty.  I personally like yellow nail polish and it looks really bright in your pic!



> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did a quick semi-skittles mani with the Zoya spring colors. The base is 2 coats of Jacqueline and i needed 2 of GeiGei to get a color that showed. Sorry so sloppy!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

> ​
> What she used is not a Beauty Blender. Beauty Blenders are egg shaped and that was one was not. She used a beauty sponge from TJ Maxx which is bell shaped (it looks more like ULTA's generic beauty sponge except hers has more of a round bottom rather than flat). There are so many beauty sponges out there but none come close to how a real Beauty Blender feels like. Beauty Blenders are soft, light weight while others tend to be made of latex or are more dense.
> 
> 
> ...


 Dang, you beat me to it, Zadidoll! Do you guys watch LePooke on YouTube? Love this comparison between the ultra and original beauty blender. I also never got the Birchbox one. They shafted me on eyeko too, haha! www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZGoymdYhCg Mar 11, 2013 - Uploaded by LePooke


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 30, 2013)

> I did a quick semi-skittles mani with the Zoya spring colors. The base is 2 coats of Jacqueline and i needed 2 of GeiGei to get a color that showed. Sorry so sloppy!


 Swoon!!!


----------



## aricukier (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so excited to get to try Zoya.  I've never heard anything bad about the brand.  I was just curious though, what makes them so great compared to other brands?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited to get to try Zoya.  I've never heard anything bad about the brand.  I was just curious though, what makes them so great compared to other brands?


 1) Quality

2) Unique color selection

3) One-coat opacity with several colors

4) No crappy chemicals (Even my hippy friend will only buy Zoya!)

5)  That cute chubby bottle!

The brand is steadily growing on me!


----------



## aricukier (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1) Quality
> 
> ...


 What about chipping?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about chipping?
> When used correctly, any just about any polish is chip-resistant. There isn't a 'brand' that chips more than others...some just need to be used in conjunction with the right bases/top coats/treatments/bonders/etc.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 30, 2013)

sneak peek number 2 is up. any ideas ladies?


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

No idea but I was thinking a coral lip color might be included based on recent wall posts of theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if it will be an either or with that gloss &amp; lipstick though.


----------



## saku (Apr 30, 2013)

Def looks like you'll get either lipgloss or lipstick... don't have any idea what brand thooo...


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I did a quick semi-skittles mani with the Zoya spring colors. The base is 2 coats of Jacqueline and i needed 2 of GeiGei to get a color that showed. Sorry so sloppy!


 squeeeeeeeeeeeee!! I want them all, SO PURTY!!


----------



## Amanda Stan (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is kinda early but after a disapointing March and skipping April due lack of pizzazz I'm kinda hopeful for May
> 
> ...


The awkward moment when you quote yourself....

But I have 2/5 so far so fingers crossed for a lip scrub


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am thinking this is probably and "or" because I doubt we would get two lip colors even if one is a gloss and one is a stick. BUT WHO KNOWS?? Maybe the stick is a lip balm? Maybe a cream blush stick? I would happily take them both! 



~


----------



## sinatraskitten (Apr 30, 2013)

> I am thinking this is probably and "or" because I doubt we would get two lip colors even if one is a gloss and one is a stick. BUT WHO KNOWS?? Maybe the stick is a lip balm? Maybe a cream blush stick? I would happily take them both!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ~


 Urban decay maybe? Please!!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking this is probably and "or" because I doubt we would get two lip colors even if one is a gloss and one is a stick. BUT WHO KNOWS?? Maybe the stick is a lip balm? Maybe a cream blush stick? I would happily take them both!
> 
> ...


 I was thinking it was just going to be one of those this color or that color type things. They guaranteed 5 products in this months bag, so hopefully no "or"s. Also they have it listed under lipstick, just thought that might help as well haha


----------



## asdialed (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, they're really going for a May flowers theme here.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe The Balm???


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

DEFINITELY and "or" product because of this quote: "_Sweet lips for spring are yours with one of these fun lip products" _


----------



## Amanda Stan (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe The Balm???


Maybe the only one that looks like the lip gloss is Strawberry my shortcake

http://www.thebalm.com/plump-your-pucker.html#






and for the lipstick... Ima Goodkisser (Fingers crossed for the lipstick)

http://www.thebalm.com/thebalm-girls.html#






I think they're a pretty good match...


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wanting purple too. Watch me get the yellow--yuck!!!


LOL me, too. Anytime there's a yellow, gold or, OH MY GOD, brown option (I'm looking at you, Glossybox. That dark brown Illamasqua last year was unforgivable), I end up getting it.

And I love the lip stuff pictured. Totally hope the hair thingies are not included - way too "little girl" for my taste.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 30, 2013)

totally didnt catch that, thanks mindcaviar


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 30, 2013)

could it be this? now that i look  more im doubting it but idk


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Do you think it could be Stila?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe the only one that looks like the lip gloss is Strawberry my shortcake
> ...


Yup! Those were the ones I was leaning towards


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2013)

I will be a sad panda if those are the lip gloss is a plumping one.  I cannot wear plumping glosses.  And Ipsy seems to like them.  The Buxom and Moxie they sent out were plumping and I gave/traded them away.  Here's hoping the other 3 proucts are wins!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! Those were the ones I was leaning towards


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 30, 2013)

ooh I've been wanting to try a lipstick from the balm


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ooh I didn't think about The Balm! I love that lipstick color.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I personally have no idea of brand myself, but of the two, I rather get the lipstick since I already have enough lip glosses.



> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe the only one that looks like the lip gloss is Strawberry my shortcake
> ...


 Could be a possibility. Kinda hard to tell when ya only can see the top of the lipstick. Well, least for me anyway. While other people have listed different brands for the lip gloss, I personally think that both are from the same brand, so good chance it could be from theBalm. Never tried any of their lip sticks or glosses, but like I said above, I'd prefer the lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup! Those were the ones I was leaning towards


 i totally just looked closer at that picture and realized that the one item, is indeed a red lipstick in a silver tube like that one. I wasn't looking closely before and thought it was the top of a cap. you ladies are great. i think you are right cheshirecookie!


----------



## quene8106 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be a sad panda if those are the lip gloss is a plumping one.  I cannot wear plumping glosses.  And Ipsy seems to like them.  The Buxom and Moxie they sent out were plumping and I gave/traded them away.  Here's hoping the other 3 proucts are wins!


 me too! my lips are pretty full on their own, lol


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 1, 2013)

> Maybe the only one that looks like the lip gloss is Strawberry my shortcake http://www.thebalm.com/plump-your-pucker.html#
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you are right. Yay! Anything and everything from The Balm is my latest obsession!


----------



## SweetTea (May 1, 2013)

I REALLY REALLY wanted Ima Good Kisser and passed on it during the sale because I didn't trust swatches... if that's what it is oh, I really hope I get the lipstick!!

Either way, EXCITED for a lip product!


----------



## lovepink (May 1, 2013)

Lucky!  I am not a fan of them for their stinging, burning, tingling properties!  Here's hoping for a lipstick....



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too! my lips are pretty full on their own, lol


----------



## pride (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the second hint, helped me make my decision.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also would prefer the lipstick over the gloss, I don't usually use glosses.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 1, 2013)

Nice to see a lip product; I'm hoping for gloss. The lipstick seems nicer and is worth more, but coral isn't my colour.


----------



## xlisaa (May 1, 2013)

If it's the Plump your Plucker, I would be so excited because those are one of my favorite lipglosses! (I have Cocoa My Coconut &amp; Pink My Lemonade)


----------



## xlisaa (May 1, 2013)

Zoya sent me the Lovely Collection to review &amp; I actually liked the collection more than I thought. My favorite would have to be Piaf.


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree. It's possibly theBalm products. With Beauty Generation so close I think it's going to have to be a brand they're already working with.


----------



## derpyderp (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe the only one that looks like the lip gloss is Strawberry my shortcake
> ...


 They do look pretty similar. I'm a little hesitant to believe it's The Balm because they already got Zoya and I've sort of come to expect only one well-liked brand per bag (coupled up with some lesser known brands), but I've looked through The Internetz for other lipstick pictures and yours look the most plausible... If it's really The Balm this will be a great bag!!


----------



## morre22 (May 1, 2013)

For once I am actually hoping I get the lipgloss! So if I end up with the lipstick and someone else a gloss and they want to trade I totally will =]


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 1, 2013)

Hoping for the lipstick because I'm obsessed with lipstick and that color is gorgeous. I only have one balm lipstick and its a gorgeous color, it's a red called Mia Moore, but the formula is super dry and makes my lips sooooo dried out feeling.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

ugh, i have to resub. i've been dying for a zoya polish from the lovely collection so $10 for that + four other products isn't bad at all. i'd be happy with any of the colors, honestly.


----------



## skylola123 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For once I am actually hoping I get the lipgloss! So if I end up with the lipstick and someone else a gloss and they want to trade I totally will =]


 Me!! If I get a gloss I would instantly switch for a lipstick lol.

I am not a lipgloss fan


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

I think it may be the nude lipstick  (everyone has been screaming for a nude lip!) by the balm: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506743222717492&amp;set=o.58936684679&amp;type=3&amp;theater


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

​ 
What do ya'll think?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

I am wishful thinking-- wish it was THIS gloss! 



"Tutti My Fruitti"


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya sent me the Lovely Collection to review &amp; I actually liked the collection more than I thought. My favorite would have to be Piaf


 So pretty! I love them all.


----------



## mcpout (May 1, 2013)

I would be happy with either lipstick or lipgloss from theBalm. Both the pale pink and coral looks gorgeous! I haven't tried either of them, so I'm quite excited. Thanks for sharing the spoilers ladies, I really enjoy them. I simply cannot wait until I get my bag to find out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the Zoya nail polish, I'm really hoping for the colors without the shimmers in it - really, really, really want the seafoam green, pale yellow, or baby blue! 3 out of 6 chances I'll get them right? *crosses fingers*

Both products are full size and already tally up to $23-25 ! Great value this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SweetTea (May 1, 2013)

Hmm, a nude lippie would be even more risky than the blushes they sent out, IMO.That makes me wonder;

"May's bag is gonna be an AMAZING value. It includes a *full-size nail polish from Zoya*, plus 4 additional beauty products personalized for YOU"

Have they always said personalized for you, or is this something new they are saying? Because I remember last month they were talking about letting you retake the quiz and stuff. Maybe they'll actually look at profiles and send out lippies based on that? I would be surprised/disappointed if they tried to send out a single lip color in the bags, that was also a nude, which is very difficult to get right for skintones!


----------



## JLR594 (May 1, 2013)

I really hate the way lip gloss feels on my lips so I'm really hoping for the lipstick instead.  Although I kind of wish those colors were reversed and the lipstick was the gloss color.  I'll probably end up with the gloss though.  But if it feels sticky/thick or looks too shiny, I won't be using it.


----------



## jennm149 (May 1, 2013)

I'm the same but took a chance on Cocoa My Coconuts when TheBalm had the 50% off sale and it seemed less sticky to me than most glosses.


----------



## jennm149 (May 1, 2013)

Double post


----------



## lovepinkk (May 1, 2013)

> Zoya sent me the Lovely Collection to review &amp; I actually liked the collection more than I thought. My favorite would have to be Piaf.


 ooh those are really pretty!! I was wanting the pink or purple but I'm really liking that mint green color too!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 1, 2013)

FYI: I just checked on Hautelook after reading a while ago about theBalm having a sale there, and it looks like there will be a sale this Friday @ 8pm pacific time for anyone interested!


----------



## pengutango (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI: I just checked on Hautelook after reading a while ago about theBalm having a sale there, and it looks like there will be a sale this Friday @ 8pm pacific time for anyone interested!


 Thanks for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Recently got Hot Mama and the Balm Jovi Palette when they had their 50% site wide sale, so not sure if I'll get anything, but it's definitely worth a look though.


----------



## puppyluv (May 1, 2013)

Ohhh wow this bag is awesome with the Zoya alone, but we're getting 4 other things too! I've been wanting to try their polish for awhile. IPSY always seems to read my mind.


----------



## Twinmama320 (May 1, 2013)

So excited for this bag! Would love the gloss of the lipstick, hoping for the Balm since I passed on their sale to try and save $$! Hoping for the pink, purple or blue polish!


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

*Sneak Peak #3* "Get ready for your most memorable fling this spring with this month's Glam Bag"

Found this here: http://aestheticabnormalities.blogspot.com/2013/04/may-2013-ipsy-spoilers.html

What do you think?


----------



## pengutango (May 1, 2013)

Since it's not an official ipsy page, I'm hesitant to trust it at the moment, especially since it can't be cross referenced back to the source. I'd wait for when ipsy actually posts the sneek peeks, which the lip product one isn't on ipsy's site anymore. XD Guess they took it down since it was leaked, but it'd probably be up later.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Have they always said personalized for you, or is this something new they are saying? Because I remember last month they were talking about letting you retake the quiz and stuff. Maybe they'll actually look at profiles and send out lippies based on that? I would be surprised/disappointed if they tried to send out a single lip color in the bags, that was also a nude, which is very difficult to get right for skintones!


 From what I have read on FaceBook and on the ipsy site, both in threads and on the FAQs is that they are actually using some sort of program that uses an algorithm based on what you have "liked" as far as looks and products on ipsy, and well as the coloring you choose to add to your profile. That being understood, it does not take into account cool or warm tones, but likely intensity of tones. 

All theBalm colors are lovely and I would try any of the glosses or the lip sticks. From what I have read on reviews about the glosses is that they are not super-tingly/burning like many of the plumping glosses. Not sure about the lip color formulation other than what people have written in this thread.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Twinmama320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited for this bag! Would love the gloss of the lipstick, hoping for the Balm since I passed on their sale to try and save $$! Hoping for the pink, purple or blue polish!


 Don't forget the discounts, too! Maybe they will throw in a bogo or a freebie, too!!! weeeeeeeeee


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually LOVE them, but I'm a headband persona and I especially love flower headbands. I can see some ladies not being excited about the headbands though.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh man, I know I'm gonna get the lipstick just for the simple fact that I don't wear lipstick at all and that's just my luck. I guess I can hope that at least one of my bags will get a gloss lol.


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually LOVE them, but I'm a headband persona and I especially love flower headbands. I can see some ladies not being excited about the headbands though.


 Yeah, I never had these -- I don't know if I'm gonna use it or not..

I know this photo had been posted here yesterday -- but it looks like it is actually a sneak peak since they also put up the 'quote' for it..


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

This is the official SNEAK PEEK page for #2 for May 2013-- not released yet-- but it is official: http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg5w91r5j4tq10wz/


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

idk where that blogger found that picture at on ipy's page, but it's not one of ipsy's photos, it's been used on many websites, including pinterest

I think the original source is probably that blog post from 2009.





that's what a reverse google image search gave me


----------



## coffeecardigan (May 1, 2013)

Ooh, I hope I get the lipstick!  I love the color and I've been wanting to try TheBalm's formula.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually LOVE them, but I'm a headband persona and I especially love flower headbands. I can see some ladies not being excited about the headbands though.


 I love these, too. And I like your videos. Very cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Looks like three shades for LIGHT, MEDIUM, DARK hair? 



 What do ya'll think?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk where that blogger found that picture at on ipy's page, but it's not one of ipsy's photos, it's been used on many websites, including pinterest


 ooh! You are so smart to search that way!

Well, kk, this is what happened-- it *WAS* on ipsy's page. Then they likely changed it because:

a) it was a sneak peek leaked by mistake

or

B) it was NOT a sneak peek and they did not want to give the wrong impression that ipsy was putting these in our bags. 

IT WAS ON THIS PAGE: http://www.ipsy.com/look/l-hg5c2jgwur047ev/

Then they changed the image to a big ole bouquet

I am going for B) but WHO KNOWS??? ;-)

Also FYI, Ladies-- about ten minutes ago ipsy put live link to sneak peek #2 with the gloss and lipstick up on FaceBook


----------



## pengutango (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually LOVE them, but I'm a headband persona and I especially love flower headbands. I can see some ladies not being excited about the headbands though.


 Same here! I wear one pretty much everyday . I went through a bunch in college that it got to the point that it's pretty much my trademark accessory. I'm almost never caught without one. I'm slowly getting into flower clips and bows since they don't fall off as easily as some of my non-elastic headbands. I kinda feel naked without some kind of hair accessory. Even so, I wouldn't want one in the bag, unless it was an extra since I didn't sign up to get accessories, but makeup and other beauty products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ooh! You are so smart to search that way!

Well, kk, this is what happened-- it *WAS* on ipsy's page. Then they likely changed it because:

a) it was a sneak peek leaked by mistake

or

B) it was NOT a sneak peek and they did not want to give the wrong impression that ipsy was putting these in our bags. 

IT WAS ON THIS PAGE: http://www.ipsy.com/look/l-hg5c2jgwur047ev/

Then they changed the image to a big ole bouquet

I am going for B) but WHO KNOWS??? ;-)

Also FYI, Ladies-- about ten minutes ago ipsy put live link to sneak peek #2 with the gloss and lipstick up on FaceBook

 
Least we know now that the lipstick and gloss are officially in the bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk where that blogger found that picture at on ipy's page, but it's not one of ipsy's photos, it's been used on many websites, including pinterest
> 
> ...


 It WAS on this page, now the picture changed.

http://www.ipsy.com/look/l-hg5c2jgwur047ev/Official_Glam_Bag_May_2013


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh! You are so smart to search that way!
> 
> ...


 oooooh thanks for the link. yeah they could've changed it for any number of reasons like they didn't want to use someone elses photos, didn't want to give people a hint that wasn't intended to be one or whatever. if that photo that is on the blog was originally posted on ipsy it COULD be an indicator that there's going to be something involving flowers or headbands, just not ones that look like those specifically.


----------



## lms1988 (May 1, 2013)

Those headbands look identical to some I've gotten from Walmart. They don't have flowers on them though, so maybe they are just using the flowers to cover them up a bit for sneak peeks.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 1, 2013)

I would be happy with a lipstick or a lip gloss. No real preference either way in that respect, although I might have a slight preference based on color once we know what they are. The gloss looks fairly pigmented and either red or coral or similar (versus nude or peach, etc), so I really do not have any good glosses like that. And I have very few lip sticks so really either would make me happy I think. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lms1988 (May 1, 2013)

Mine have the same dotted pattern.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those headbands look identical to some I've gotten from Walmart. They don't have flowers on them though, so maybe they are just using the flowers to cover them up a bit for sneak peeks.


 I'm pretty sure the head bands are a DIY done by another blog in 2009, because the picture google imaged back to the blog, so someone probably got walmart head bands and flowers and hot glued them or something. It is NOT an ipsy picture though.

http://homemadebyjill.blogspot.com/2009/06/flower-headband-tutorial.html


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure the head bands are a DIY done by another blog in 2009, because the picture google imaged back to the blog, so someone probably got walmart head bands and flowers and hot glued them or something.
> 
> http://homemadebyjill.blogspot.com/2009/06/flower-headband-tutorial.html


 kk, now that I know you can buy those same headbands at Walmart and The Dollar Tree has cute flowers for a buck-- I WANT TO MAKE ONE OR TWO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not that crafty anymore because I have rheumatoid arthritis, but I can hot glue a flower to a circle. LOL!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure the head bands are a DIY done by another blog in 2009, because the picture google imaged back to the blog, so someone probably got walmart head bands and flowers and hot glued them or something. It is NOT an ipsy picture though.
> 
> http://homemadebyjill.blogspot.com/2009/06/flower-headband-tutorial.html


 Well it won't be in my Glam Bag... but now I can MAKE MY OWN!!!


----------



## cari12 (May 1, 2013)

I posted the headband pic on here yesterday and I definitely got it from Ipsy's site. They totally changed it to the bouquet pic. If you search May 2013 on the site and find the bouquet image the comments talk about the headbands - ha! I'm wondering if it wasn't meant to be a product spoiler, just a cute flower related picture? Guess we'll see!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 1, 2013)

> kk, now that I know you can buy those same headbands at Walmart and The Dollar Tree has cute flowers for a buck-- I WANT TO MAKE ONE OR TWO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not that crafty anymore because I have rheumatoid arthritis, but I can hot glue a flower to a circle. LOL!!!Â


 Kinda off topic, but my mom was recently diagnosed with RA and I wish more people knew about it. It kills me seeing her go from so lively to paralyzed by pain on a daily basis. My hat is off to you for having the strength to endure it while keeping such an amazing attitude!


----------



## MaiteS (May 1, 2013)

the blogger actually changed it and took it off. 

"*The "third" sneak peak doesn't look like an actual sneak peak so I have deleted it. Ipsy changed the pic of their link to just a vase of flowers so I'm thinking it was just an accident that it looked like a sneak peak. I will put it back up if I see the pic resurface but for now it's down to get rid of confusion! No headbands! "*


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

> Well it won't be in my Glam Bag... but now I can MAKE MY OWN!!!


 My thoughts exactly. TOO CUTE for summer.


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 1, 2013)

I just re-subscribed! I can't pass on the Zoya polish and The Balm!


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

That's the "danger" of attempting to do sneak peeks and have the scoop first - getting the wrong info. Been there, done that. LOL  The next sneak peek is probably up on the site now - actually all five sneak peeks are probably up on the site right now - but the files won't be accessible until someone figures out how the site uploads now.



> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the blogger actually changed it and took it off.
> 
> "*The "third" sneak peak doesn't look like an actual sneak peak so I have deleted it. Ipsy changed the pic of their link to just a vase of flowers so I'm thinking it was just an accident that it looked like a sneak peak. I will put it back up if I see the pic resurface but for now it's down to get rid of confusion! No headbands! "*


----------



## MaiteS (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the "danger" of attempting to do sneak peeks and have the scoop first - getting the wrong info. Been there, done that. LOL  The next sneak peek is probably up on the site now - actually all five sneak peeks are probably up on the site right now - but the files won't be accessible until someone figures out how the site uploads now.


 yup agreed. i dont think ipsy would do headbands either. have they done something like that before? this is only my 2nd bag.


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

No, no headbands before.


----------



## chelsbot92 (May 1, 2013)

Found this picture on pinterest. Seems to be the different colors they are gonna send out. I'm so excited! They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 1, 2013)

> > I'm pretty sure the head bands are a DIY done by another blog in 2009, because the picture google imaged back to the blog, so someone probably got walmart head bands and flowers and hot glued them or something. http://homemadebyjill.blogspot.com/2009/06/flower-headband-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> kk, now that I know you can buy those same headbands at Walmart and The Dollar Tree has cute flowers for a buck-- I WANT TO MAKE ONE OR TWO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not that crafty anymore because I have rheumatoid arthritis, but I can hot glue a flower to a circle. LOL!!!Â





> > I'm pretty sure the head bands are a DIY done by another blog in 2009, because the picture google imaged back to the blog, so someone probably got walmart head bands and flowers and hot glued them or something. It is NOT an ipsy picture though. http://homemadebyjill.blogspot.com/2009/06/flower-headband-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> Well it won't be in my Glam Bag... but now I can MAKE MY OWN!!!


 I did make some a few weeks ago.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> From what I have read on FaceBook and on the ipsy site, both in threads and on the FAQs is that they are actually using some sort of program that uses an algorithm based on what you have "liked" as far as looks and products on ipsy, and well as the coloring you choose to add to your profile. That being understood, it does not take into account cool or warm tones, but likely intensity of tones.
> ...


 If this is true, then I'm getting the lipstick - which would make me happy!  (most of the looks I've "loved" on Ipsy have been the '40s/'50s "bombshell" type looks with the ladies wearing lipstick instead of gloss).  And so far, the choices they've sent me (the bright red Nailtini polish, Love at First Byte polish/Sweet Cheeks blush, They're Real Mascara) seem to reflect the vintage-y style.

Then again, who knows?


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 1, 2013)

Seems like they are saying it is not The Balm for the lip products. I don't know my lipsticks well enough to know what comes in a silver case like that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did make some a few weeks ago.


 Those are so cute!!!


----------



## lemony007 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be a duo thing with lip gloss on one side and lipstick on the other. Though that would be an odd color combination. If it is an either/or I hope I get the coral color.


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like they are saying it is not The Balm for the lip products. I don't know my lipsticks well enough to know what comes in a silver case like that.


 It's not??! I'm a little disappointed now. But I hope it's something good!


----------



## lemony007 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it may be the nude lipstick  (everyone has been screaming for a nude lip!) by the balm: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506743222717492&amp;set=o.58936684679&amp;type=3&amp;theater


Oooohhhh that color is gorgeous.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lemony007 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hate the way lip gloss feels on my lips so I'm really hoping for the lipstick instead.  Although I kind of wish those colors were reversed and the lipstick was the gloss color.  I'll probably end up with the gloss though.  But if it feels sticky/thick or looks too shiny, I won't be using it.


I think the balm lip glosses are less sticky than most, but I would be lying if I didn't say it was a little sticky. If that is indeed the brand pictured.


----------



## lemony007 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ohhh wow this bag is awesome with the Zoya alone, but we're getting 4 other things too! I've been wanting to try their polish for awhile. IPSY always seems to read my mind.


Me too. I keep contemplating trying out Zoya, but haven't yet.


----------



## SweetTea (May 1, 2013)

They just added a photo of purple tulips to the spoiler album and officially posted it(?). wonder what that means lol


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 1, 2013)

I love how people on Facebook are demanding that Ipsy send them one product or the other, as if Ipsy can go through and match each person's FB up with their account. I am pretty sure they do not quite understand how Ipsy works or how rude they are coming across.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

Hrm....so it's not TheBalm. OK sleuths....time to get serious with some searching....get your sleuthing hats and makeup on






On a secondary note...I'd seriously take any one of those Zoya colors, thanks for the pic Chelsbot92! They are gorgeous!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They just added a photo of purple tulips to the spoiler album and officially posted it(?). wonder what that means lol


A flowery bag maybe?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A flowery bag maybe?


 i thought the makeup bag was a lip bag? or am i misremembering a fan photo? hahahah


----------



## jenmonique1971 (May 1, 2013)

I cancelled a coupe of months ago, but they got me with the lipstick, I resubbed, but I cancelled Glossybox yesterday, so I still came out ahead.


----------



## lemony007 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A flowery bag maybe?


I wan't a flowery bag something reminescent of a Cath Kidston print.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 1, 2013)

http://www.tinibeauty.com/product_categories/topper_lip_glosses.cfm ?


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.tinibeauty.com/product_categories/topper_lip_glosses.cfm ?


Oooo, that looks close! and the Lip Soda plumping lipstick???


----------



## lms1988 (May 1, 2013)

Hmm - what about Mirabella in "Missed Opportunity" and "Muse"?

http://www.mirabellabeauty.com/lips/lip-colour.html

http://www.mirabellabeauty.com/lips/colour-shine.html


----------



## lemony007 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.tinibeauty.com/product_categories/topper_lip_glosses.cfm ?


It does look like Frappe or Ruby Haze.


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 1, 2013)

So excited for this bag! My nail polish collection is seriously lacking.  I have one Zoya nail polish in a funky dark blue color that I'll never wear so I'll be happy with any of the colors except maybe the yellow.  And I'll take either one of the lip products.  Wasn't too impressed last month for my first bag, but I'm already loving this bag and we've only seen two spoilers!  Whoop!


----------



## bowskt (May 1, 2013)

Some possible lipsticks...?

http://www.purminerals.com/Mineral-Shea-Butter-Lipstick

-seems pretty similar

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/04/avon-totally-kissable-lipstick-review-swatches.html

--these are a new spring 2013 collection so it could be the avon ones... but I'm not sure how likely avon is to partner with a sub company, since its pretty big on its own, unless its trying to appeal to a younger market?

Thats all I could come up with in my sleuthing... I just google imaged lipsticks and chose ones that had silver/white containers haha.


----------



## lemony007 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm - what about Mirabella in "Missed Opportunity" and "Muse"?
> 
> ...


These are close too. I really like the missed opportunity lipstick.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There appears to be a silver band around the top of the lipgloss tube similar to the Tarte picture posted earlier.  Maybe it is Tarte.


 anything from Tarte or theBalm I go crazy for : ) hehehe


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 1, 2013)

ahh where are our lippie experts. I guess it's been such a while since Ipsy gave us a lippie so our expertise diminished .....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  let's get this right girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm - what about Mirabella in "Missed Opportunity" and "Muse"?
> 
> ...


Ok, if this isn't it, I'd be totally shocked...those look PERFECT!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh where are our lippie experts. I guess it's been such a while since Ipsy gave us a lippie so our expertise diminished .....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  let's get this right girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol, I'm so terrible when it comes to lip products. Eye products I can do, but I don't wear lip products that often lol


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, I'm so terrible when it comes to lip products. Eye products I can do, but I don't wear lip products that often lol


 me too hahaha the packaging is pretty much limited too.. so there's so many products that will look the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 1, 2013)

The mirabella lipstick is $22 O_O so expensive..... might as well have gotten us a MAC one hahaha


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The mirabella lipstick is $22 O_O so expensive..... might as well have gotten us a MAC one hahaha


Oh gracious lol


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda off topic, but my mom was recently diagnosed with RA and I wish more people knew about it. It kills me seeing her go from so lively to paralyzed by pain on a daily basis. My hat is off to you for having the strength to endure it while keeping such an amazing attitude!


 I am 48 now and I was first diagnosed at as 19-- but then it went into remission. I then became afflicted when I was 28 and I have had RA for twenty years now. I can no longer work, but I do what I can to have a happy life. Dealing with chronic pain takes its toll, but happiness is a state of mind. I try to stay focused on being POSITIVE. &lt;3 Thank you so much, jbrookeb. I know it is hard to watch a loved one in pain. My father had RA and it was scary. Stay brave and try to keep your mom positive, too.


----------



## Meahlea (May 1, 2013)

The lippies have got to be sample sized.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did make some a few weeks ago.


 Now those are cute and spring-like! Take pic while modeling them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The mirabella lipstick is $22 O_O so expensive..... might as well have gotten us a MAC one hahaha


 That's expensive. I don't understand why the list prices are too much for a less-known brand. Sometimes I think they're just pricing it that way to be comparable with other higher end brands, and give the impression of a good quality. I don't buy it.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love how people on Facebook are demanding that Ipsy send them one product or the other, as if Ipsy can go through and match each person's FB up with their account. I am pretty sure they do not quite understand how Ipsy works or how rude they are coming across.


 There are a lot of young teens and even pre-teens on ipsy. I do think many of these posts sound so silly and demanding. Some people, I think are just spouting off wishful thinking. The posts on the actual ipsy site seem much worse than FaceBook, though. Maybe because parents won't let a lot of teens and pre-teens join FaceBook.


----------



## lms1988 (May 1, 2013)

The Mirabella Primer they sent us in December is $29 and it was a full-size product, so maybe $22 isn't too much? I really love the colors though!


----------



## Jamie P (May 1, 2013)

I just resubbed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

None of my lipstick brands look anything like the photos with the silver packaging.

I would guess they are probably from the same brand if they are being shown together?

Wouldn't it be cool if we got both?

I am bummed it isn't theBalm because I wanted that discount  LOL! 





OH, on my search for lip products I discovered that TARTE ONLINE HAS A 20% off sale until tomorrow only -- code MOM

"Only valid on www.tarte.com. Must enter promo code at checkout. Cannot be combined with any other promo codes/offers/discounts. Offer valid only on in-stock items, no rain checks. Offer not valid on previous purchases. Not valid for cash or credit. Excludes items in the tarte.com sale section or items that are listed as final sale on their product page (including all items in the #samplesale and discovery sale). Items in the tarte.com sale section are not eligible for further discount/promo codes/offers. Offer subject to change at any time and without notice. Tarte can only process and ship orders within the US and PR. Free FedEx ground shipping will apply to orders of $40 and up after discount has been applied. Additional fees for tax and/or shipping may apply. Tarte has the right to cancel any orders due to unauthorized use of our website or violation of our Terms of Use. Offer begins on April 30, 2013 and expires on May 2, 2013 at 11:59pm ET."


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm going to have to agree. If it's not theBalm then hopefully it's Mirabella. I really don't want it to be Two Cosmetics. LOL I would LOVE the lipstick since I have two huge boxes of lipglosses.


Have no fear, my love, for two cosmetics does not carry lipstick ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm going to have to agree. If it's not theBalm then hopefully it's Mirabella. I really don't want it to be Two Cosmetics. LOL I would LOVE the lipstick since I have two huge boxes of lipglosses.


 I agree too.  Do you happen to know what kind of deal Mirabella had with ipsy, zadidoll?  Maybe this is another 4 parter...we already got a primer and an eyeshadow, right?


----------



## Lorenk (May 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* 



I love how people on Facebook are demanding that Ipsy send them one product or the other, as if Ipsy can go through and match each person's FB up with their account. I am pretty sure they do not quite understand how Ipsy works or how rude they are coming across.



> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are a lot of young teens and even pre-teens on ipsy. I do think many of these posts sound so silly and demanding. Some people, I think are just spouting off wishful thinking. The posts on the actual ipsy site seem much worse than FaceBook, though. Maybe because parents won't let a lot of teens and pre-teens join FaceBook.


 Similarly, I tried to win a freebie from Physician's Formula the other day. I was on there two minutes after they started the giveaway &amp; it was already all gone. So, no big deal. But then I happened to read some of the comments on their Facebook, and OMG I could not believe the witching &amp; moaning some people were doing. A lot of people said the form wouldn't load for them, so they were complaining they were one of the first ones on there but didn't get anything, but this one girl posted a long thing about how she was so pissed, it was so unfair, she was never buying anything from them ever again if she didn't get the item. 

I'm just like seriously, it was a free item. They were just feeling generous. You are in no way entitled. I'm sorry their website couldn't handle everyone trying to use it at once. But Grow up! Maybe next time you'll get the free item.


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

I don't. They won't spill anything to me. I've asked. LOL It's highly possible they have a four product deal with them as Sexy Hair but I don't know for sure. If they do this may be the remaining products.



> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Lovely_Spring_2013_Nail_Polish_Collection.html
> I think I found out what it is!!!!


 Yay I love Zoya


----------



## Jamie P (May 1, 2013)

So far not interested in any lip item-but very happy for a spring Zoya!!!  It was enough to make me resub. Can't wait for the rest!!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> AAAAAAHHHH, I love Zoya! I was sent the PixieDust, Stunning and Irresistible collections recently for my blog, so I am glad it's not colors from those. I don't have any of the colors from this collection though, so if this is what we are getting then I am super excited! I would love any of them! !


 I think I need to make a blog I would love to get goodies like that.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 1, 2013)

I love Zoya. It's the only polish that doesn't chip of my nails. I have tried so many polishes and they all start coming off the same day I put them on, even using high end base/top coats, except Zoya. It will grow out before it chips off my nails. I think it's funny because it's the opposite for one of my friends. Zoya peels off her nails within hours, but cheap brands last for ages on her nails. Maybe our individual nail chemistry works better with different polishes? Who knows.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

OT: For those of you ladies who trade, I've added a mini tutorial on how to add your trade list to your signature.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134915/how-to-add-trade-link-to-your-signature/0_100


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pulled up the site this morning, saw 25 new posts in the Ipsy thread and thought SPOILER!!! YAY!!!
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, fail.  I didn't see the referral bit and was flailing about the UD Moondust eyeshadows being in an upcoming bag.


 There is a contest on their FB wall right now, name your favorite Moondust shade and where you'd wear it, and 200 ppl will get one in their Glam Bag!  (It's a post on their wall that you have to leave a comment on, and you have til 5 PM PST)

So you may be able to get it!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a contest on their FB wall right now, name your favorite Moondust shade and where you'd wear it, and 200 ppl will get one in their Glam Bag!  (It's a post on their wall that you have to leave a comment on, and you have til 5 PM PST)
> 
> So you may be able to get it!


 THANKS!!!!


----------



## derpyderp (May 1, 2013)

I wonder how they'll link the flowery theme to the actual products in the bag. Maybe a perfume sample or some kind of scented lotion? I thought maybe they would send these PopBeauty lipsticks, but it seems like they are no longer being sold anywhere:


----------



## derpyderp (May 1, 2013)

And can I say I'm secretly happy that the lipstick and lipgloss are not theBalm? Ever since I read the name in their unsubscribe emails I've been hoping for a sample of their new Instain blushes instead. Maybe some day...


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  Totally psyched!  Hope I get the pink or purple!  or blue or green.. LOL.  just not the yellows!


 I think most people are in the same boat here.  Exactly what I want--purple first, pink second, and blue or green would be acceptable.  Yellow or off white, I'll pitch a little fit, haha!  I'm afraid those two colors will be hard to trade as well.  If I get blue or green, though, I think I might have a shot at trading for the pink or purple.  I ordered an extra sub this month because of the Zoya, so I'm hoping to get extra lucky and get purple in one, pink in the other.  If I get yellow in one and off white in the other (both colors I hate!), well, I don't care if you are in California and I'm in Georgia, you'll probably hear me screaming all the way over there!


----------



## sldb (May 1, 2013)

I'm not usually one for yellows, but I actually think that the brighter yellow color is quite pretty. Piaf, I think it is called. I hope I get that one!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love the beauty blender and the bronzer from the video...


 I wish we'd get a beauty blender too as I lost mine in my last move  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Didn't use it often, but it was nice to have around for every now and then, you know.


----------



## katlyne (May 1, 2013)

Ooh girl. I'm in GA too and I actually _want_ jacqueline(the nude) so if you get it, and I get a color you want....



> I think most people are in the same boat here.Â  Exactly what I want--purple first, pink second, and blue or green would be acceptable.Â  Yellow or off white, I'll pitch a little fit, haha!Â  I'm afraid those two colors will be hard to trade as well.Â  If I get blue or green, though, I think I might have a shot at trading for the pink or purple.Â  I ordered an extra sub this month because of the Zoya, so I'm hoping to get extra lucky and get purple in one, pink in the other.Â  If I get yellow in one and off white in the other (both colors I hate!), well, I don't care if you are in California and I'm in Georgia, you'll probably hear me screaming all the way over there!Â Â Â Â Â Â  :scream3: Â Â Â Â Â  :wavey:


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love the beauty blender and the bronzer from the video...


 I wish we'd get a beauty blender too as I lost mine in my last move  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Didn't use it often, but it was nice to have around for every now and then, you know.


----------



## Meahlea (May 1, 2013)

I love Jacqueline. But I have it already, so hoping for the others. I think that's the only one I have.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No idea but I was thinking a coral lip color might be included based on recent wall posts of theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if it will be an either or with that gloss &amp; lipstick though.


 Based on the pic (which struck me as coral/orange leaning too) I am hoping for the gloss instead of the lipstick if this is an either/or thing!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> could it be this? now that i look  more im doubting it but idk


 Don't get me wrong--I LOVE Tarte's lipsurgence line--but I haven't had any luck with their glosses (based on the one I got in a kit where you twisted it up to apply with a brush).  Plus, I don't think I've ever tried ANYTHING from the Balm--not so much as a sample.  So getting the Balm would be the bomb for me!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it may be the nude lipstick  (everyone has been screaming for a nude lip!) by the balm: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506743222717492&amp;set=o.58936684679&amp;type=3&amp;theater


 If that's the case then Yah!  I'll hope for a gloss in one bag and lipstick in the other.  Not that I'm a nude fan--I prefer pinks, plums, etc.--but I'll take nude any day over coral--yuck!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, a nude lippie would be even more risky than the blushes they sent out, IMO.That makes me wonder;
> 
> ...


 I really wish there was a way to retake the quiz.  That was one reason I added a second sub too.  When I took it the first time, I was dumb and didn't realize I should go to Youtube to look up the "stylist" videos.  I think I just picked stylists at random based on their photos and I have no clue/memory of what I picked.  This time, I looked at videos and picked 3 that seemed to suit me best--2 even seemed to be Urban Decay fans!  That was enough to impress me alone.  &lt;3


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh man, I know I'm gonna get the lipstick just for the simple fact that I don't wear lipstick at all and that's just my luck. I guess I can hope that at least one of my bags will get a gloss lol.


 I used to be the same way, until I discovered Dior Addict and Dior Addict Extreme lipsticks, and now I'm a big lipstick girl!!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 1, 2013)

There are so few options for customization with their bags (just one or two either/or products) that I never really felt like the initial profile held very much weight. Birchbox has a crazy number of box variations, but Ipsy has maybe 4 at most?


----------



## bonita22 (May 1, 2013)

> I love Zoya. It's the only polish that doesn't chip of my nails. I have tried so many polishes and they all start coming off the same day I put them on, even using high end base/top coats, except Zoya. It will grow out before it chips off my nails. I think it's funny because it's the opposite for one of my friends. Zoya peels off her nails within hours, but cheap brands last for ages on her nails. Maybe our individual nail chemistry works better with different polishes? Who knows.


 Maybe you're right. I don't like Zoya polish because no matter what I do, it chips within hours. Maybe my nails just aren't compatible with the formula.


----------



## PinkCupcake (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love Zoya. It's the only polish that doesn't chip of my nails. I have tried so many polishes and they all start coming off the same day I put them on, even using high end base/top coats, except Zoya. It will grow out before it chips off my nails. I think it's funny because it's the opposite for one of my friends. Zoya peels off her nails within hours, but cheap brands last for ages on her nails. Maybe our individual nail chemistry works better with different polishes? Who knows.


 oh i definetely think nail polishes work differently on different ppl. i have friends where nail polish wont dry on them. no matter how long they wait it ends up smudged and on me it dries super quickly. lat week i borrowed a friends nail polish a fast drying one at that and it didnt dry on me. lol. weird how that works.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not??! I'm a little disappointed now. But I hope it's something good!


 Aww...No Balm?  I'm disappointed too.  I really wanted to try out my first Balm product ever.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

kk, been sleuthing on the hint/tips y'all posted that it might be Mirabella. I found this coral color called "Superficial." It was hard to get a good pic of the color on their site but I found this one online: 

so what do y'all think? Looks a lot like the color in the sneak peek??? I love corals.


----------



## katlyne (May 1, 2013)

I wouldn't mind the color, I just hope it isn't as waxy as it looks in the swatch-y thing



> kk, been sleuthing on the hint/tips y'all posted that it might be Mirabella. I found this coral color called "Superficial." It was hard to get a good pic of the color on their site but I found this one online:Â
> 
> so what do y'all think? Looks a lot like the color in the sneak peek??? I love corals.Â


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love how people on Facebook are demanding that Ipsy send them one product or the other, as if Ipsy can go through and match each person's FB up with their account. I am pretty sure they do not quite understand how Ipsy works or how rude they are coming across.


 Well, I didn't *demand* anything, but I have been trying to load up my profile and my comments with the words "pink" and "purple," just hoping that the computer program they have will pick up on it in relation to the nail color sent out.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

This is a photo of the gloss Mirabella "Flare"





What do you think? Is it close? Have y'all used Mirabella lip products? If so, tell us about them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wish there was a way to retake the quiz.  That was one reason I added a second sub too.  When I took it the first time, I was dumb and didn't realize I should go to Youtube to look up the "stylist" videos.  I think I just picked stylists at random based on their photos and I have no clue/memory of what I picked.  This time, I looked at videos and picked 3 that seemed to suit me best--2 even seemed to be Urban Decay fans!  That was enough to impress me alone.  &lt;3


 They keep saying that they are going to let us retake the quiz, that "they are working on it." I did the same thing, too. I looked at their photos! I was thinking to myself, "Wow, several of these women look alike and have similar styles." hahahhhaaahahhaaha I feel so silly now. Thanks for sharing-- you just reminded me about that part of the quiz. I do not even know who or what i chose!


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually LOVE them, but I'm a headband persona and I especially love flower headbands. I can see some ladies not being excited about the headbands though.


 So pretty flowers in a girls hair no matter what her age.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Similarly, I tried to win a freebie from Physician's Formula the other day. I was on there two minutes after they started the giveaway &amp; it was already all gone. So, no big deal. But then I happened to read some of the comments on their Facebook, and OMG I could not believe the witching &amp; moaning some people were doing. A lot of people said the form wouldn't load for them, so they were complaining they were one of the first ones on there but didn't get anything, but this one girl posted a long thing about how she was so pissed, it was so unfair, she was never buying anything from them ever again if she didn't get the item.
> ...


 Yeah...but I think companies are being a tad irresponsible with FB giveaways these days.  They know people will go crazy over them and that there are like to be issues--like the form not loading, things crashing from being overloaded, etc.  I wish more companies would find better ways to give away items, even if it is a lottery where you have all day to sign up and THEN a computer picks a certain number of "winners" at the end of the day.  Otherwise, you are always going to have people angry and complaining.  If you had been sitting there for 10-15 minutes hitting the reload button (like I used to do when I bid on ebay, lol) and you still lost out (despite being "first in line") I could understand the frustration.


----------



## pengutango (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you're right. I don't like Zoya polish because no matter what I do, it chips within hours. Maybe my nails just aren't compatible with the formula.


 I need to find the article again, but the gist of it is that Zoya polishes tend to not get along with certain top and base coats so the polish can't adhere onto the nails.

EDIT: Found the article about the issues of Zoya polishes adhering -- http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2007/07/top-coat-challenge-zoya-armor.html#.UYGX56KTiFk


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I didn't *demand* anything, but I have been trying to load up my profile and my comments with the words "pink" and "purple," just hoping that the computer program they have will pick up on it in relation to the nail color sent out.


 hahhahaaa that is so funny! LOL CLEVER!!! hair color: PINK eye color: BLUE lmbo


----------



## SweetTea (May 1, 2013)

I wish they would not do either / or items UNLESS it is just color variation. I really want the lipstick, and not the gloss. if it was just gloss being sent out id be a lot less upset to get it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to find the article again, but the gist of it is that Zoya polishes tend to not get along with certain top and base coats so the polish can't adhere onto the nails.
> 
> EDIT: Found the article about the issues of Zoya polishes adhering -- http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2007/07/top-coat-challenge-zoya-armor.html#.UYGX56KTiFk


 This is probably why I've never had any problems with Zoya polishes, I never mix them with other brand stuff. The Zoya top coats work just fine on Zoya polishes (but, coincidentally using the zoya top coats on other polishes makes those polishes peel right off for me), right now I'm going on like day 3 of wearing my Zoya polish WITHOUT a top coat because I'm all out, and I haven't had any chipping yet. Idk it's a fantastic polish all around for me.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 1, 2013)

> They keep saying that they are going to let us retake the quiz, that "they are working on it." I did the same thing, too. I looked at their photos! I was thinking to myself, "Wow, several of these women look alike and have similar styles." hahahhhaaahahhaaha I feel so silly now. Thanks for sharing-- you just reminded me about that part of the quiz. I do not even know who or what i chose!


 It let me retake the quiz the other day! I answered pretty much the same as before, lol.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a contest on their FB wall right now, name your favorite Moondust shade and where you'd wear it, and 200 ppl will get one in their Glam Bag!  (It's a post on their wall that you have to leave a comment on, and you have til 5 PM PST)
> 
> So you may be able to get it!


 Magical--You Rock!!!  I just 'entered' with my comment.  I wonder if they are going to try to give out the shadow based on which shade you name?  If so, I won't hold my breath that I'll win as I picked the pink shadow, and I saw it was pretty popular with everyone else.


----------



## lms1988 (May 1, 2013)

Spark seems close:

http://www.blush.com/product.php?prod_id=40972





However, it doesn't show up on their site, so maybe Flicker? http://www.mirabellabeauty.com/lips/colour-luxe-lip-gloss.html

Based on the swatches on this site:http://www.blush.com/product_Lip+Colour_40925.htm I think the lipstick could be Superficial or Missed Opportunity. They seem pretty similar.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to find the article again, but the gist of it is that Zoya polishes tend to not get along with certain top and base coats so the polish can't adhere onto the nails.
> 
> EDIT: Found the article about the issues of Zoya polishes adhering -- http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2007/07/top-coat-challenge-zoya-armor.html#.UYGX56KTiFk


 Great article! Thanks for finding it.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It let me retake the quiz the other day! I answered pretty much the same as before, lol.


 I've retaken it recently too. I pretty much kept the same answers as well, lol.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh girl. I'm in GA too and I actually _want_ jacqueline(the nude) so if you get it, and I get a color you want....


 Katlyne--I'll keep that in mind!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

i'm really not too concerned with retaking the ipsy quiz, the things that actually matter (hair color, eye color, skin tone) haven't changed for me, and i doubt who i randomly picked for my favorite stylist really makes that much of a difference. Plus the months I've been subbed and got color products, I always ended up with colors I like.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have y'all watched this video: http://www.ipsy.com/video/v-hg5c87s8fz0e7nd/Spring_Makeup__Hair_Look__ThatsHeart
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They keep saying that they are going to let us retake the quiz, that "they are working on it." I did the same thing, too. I looked at their photos! I was thinking to myself, "Wow, several of these women look alike and have similar styles." hahahhhaaahahhaaha I feel so silly now. Thanks for sharing-- you just reminded me about that part of the quiz. I do not even know who or what i chose!


 Yeah, even if they just let us "see" what we chose originally, even if we couldn't change it, it would be helpful.  Maybe they are afraid we would realize our mistakes and cancel on them, hahaha!  But I am curious to see if the new profile I filled out will lead to different things.  For instance, even though I like the 'natural look' and organic makeup, I left off 'natural' as one of my choices and I picked 'the nightclub look,' even though I've never really been to a nightclub in my life.  I just think it will get me more of the things I want to try out from Ipsy.  Fingers crossed, right?!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm really not too concerned with retaking the ipsy quiz, the things that actually matter (hair color, eye color, skin tone) haven't changed for me, and i doubt who i randomly picked for my favorite stylist really makes that much of a difference. Plus the months I've been subbed and got color products, I always ended up with colors I like.


 Same here! 



> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Magical--You Rock!!!  I just 'entered' with my comment.  I wonder if they are going to try to give out the shadow based on which shade you name?  If so, I won't hold my breath that I'll win as I picked the pink shadow, and I saw it was pretty popular with everyone else.


 I do what I can 




  I picked Space Cowboy, I just love the versatility of the shade.  Everyone who entered, come back and let us know if you won!  It'll be so cool if some MUT ladies win!


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

Just to point out again Heart didn't use a Beautyblender in her video. She incorrectly called it that in her video description (I don't have audio to know if she actually called it a Beautyblender or not in the video).



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh girl. I'm in GA too and I actually _want_ jacqueline(the nude) so if you get it, and I get a color you want....


 If I get it I would trade with you too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only reason I wanted that color was to give it to my sister, whose name is Jacqueline... BUT I just got a bunch to give as gifts in the recent sale, and that one was one of them. I'm not super interested in the color for myself. I'm hoping for Julie. &lt;3


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Beauty blender and zoya both would make me cry with happy


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I did a quick semi-skittles mani with the Zoya spring colors. The base is 2 coats of Jacqueline and i needed 2 of GeiGei to get a color that showed. Sorry so sloppy!


 Love all the colors!


----------



## pengutango (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've retaken it recently too. I pretty much kept the same answers as well, lol.


 Where can you retake it? I haven't seen anything regarding that. Only things that I can seem to change are hair/eye/skin color, when I looked at my profile.



> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great article! Thanks for finding it.


 No prob.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thought it might come in handy to those who're having issues with Zoya polishes staying on their nails for more than a couple hours or so.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is probably why I've never had any problems with Zoya polishes, I never mix them with other brand stuff. The Zoya top coats work just fine on Zoya polishes (but, coincidentally using the zoya top coats on other polishes makes those polishes peel right off for me), right now I'm going on like day 3 of wearing my Zoya polish WITHOUT a top coat because I'm all out, and I haven't had any chipping yet. Idk it's a fantastic polish all around for me.


 Funny thing, I've use my usual top and base coat combo and the wear seems to be just as well as with any other polish. I think the only time I have crappy wear in general is if I don't clean my nails with nail polish remover before hand.



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here!
> 
> ...


 That would be pretty cool if some of us won.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What did everyone else who entered pick? I picked Zodiac. Loved the duochrome aspect of it. Thought it'd look great applied lightly over the whole lid or as part of a smoky eye.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya sent me the Lovely Collection to review &amp; I actually liked the collection more than I thought. My favorite would have to be Piaf.


 Lovely swatches.


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 1, 2013)

How did you retake it?


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 1, 2013)

> Where can you retake it? I haven't seen anything regarding that. Only things that I can seem to change are hair/eye/skin color, when I looked at my profile. No prob.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thought it might come in handy to those who're having issues with Zoya polishes staying on their nails for more than a couple hours or so. Funny thing, I've use my usual top and base coat combo and the wear seems to be just as well as with any other polish. I think the only time I have crappy wear in general is if I don't clean my nails with nail polish remover before hand. That would be pretty cool if some of us won.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What did everyone else who entered pick? I picked Zodiac. Loved the duochrome aspect of it. Thought it'd look great applied lightly over the whole lid or as part of a smoky eye.Â


 I picked space cowboy! I thought it was pretty and i could get the most day to day use out of it. It would be amazing to win but looking at how many comments are on that post i am not getting my hopes up : /


----------



## Roxane68 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some possible lipsticks...?
> 
> ...


I thought Pur Minerals when I saw the lipstick also! I have one of their lipsticks and wouldn't mind another!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## aricukier (May 1, 2013)

Ipsy sneak peeks through snap chat?? I don't like that. You can't study the picture to find out what it is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always use my Zoya with my Sally Hansen insta dry and it last about a week.


 That is exactly what I do, and I have similar results. I've been really annoyed with the Sally Hansen insta dry though, because it gets so goopy so fast. A friend of mine said she has the same problem when she uses it, and she started using NYC's fast dry topcoat, and it's much better. I think I am going to pick some up and try it. I can usually only use about half the bottle of Sally Hansen before it gets all thick and gross. It's cheap so it's not a HUGE deal, but still.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 1, 2013)

Can one of you ladies let us know how you were able to retake the quiz?

Right now the tipsy website is acting really sluggish!


----------



## pengutango (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always use my Zoya with my Sally Hansen insta dry and it last about a week.


 Same here! I'm surprised that it holds up so well, especially when I looked at the ingredients, it does contain CAB (Cellulose Acetate Butyrate). Guess it's the base coat is what shouldn't contain that. What do you use as a base? I use essie Rock Solid.



> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ipsy sneak peeks through snap chat?? I don't like that. You can't study the picture to find out what it is?


 They still plan on posting them on Facebook too. They just wanted to expand on how they reach us. Personally, I've never even heard of snap chat. Sounds like a rip off of Instagram.



> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is exactly what I do, and I have similar results. I've been really annoyed with the Sally Hansen insta dry though, because it gets so goopy so fast. A friend of mine said she has the same problem when she uses it, and she started using NYC's fast dry topcoat, and it's much better. I think I am going to pick some up and try it. I can usually only use about half the bottle of Sally Hansen before it gets all thick and gross. It's cheap so it's not a HUGE deal, but still.


 OMG! I can totally relate! Mine got so goopy that it dried matte. &gt;.&lt; Try using some nail polish thinner (and no, it's not the same thing as nail polish remover. I learned it the hard way... T.T). I forget how many drops I used, but it seriously brought it back to life and I've been able to pretty much get to the bottom now with no problems. It's helped other polishes that have gotten goopy. Yay! No more wasted nail polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> However, it doesn't show up on their site, so maybe Flicker? http://www.mirabellabeauty.com/lips/colour-luxe-lip-gloss.html
> ...


 I think the color might be called "Flare" and yes, those two do seem closer in color than anything else. Both look pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepinkk (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can one of you ladies let us know how you were able to retake the quiz?
> 
> Right now the tipsy website is acting really sluggish!


 Ok, so I think here is the way I did it:

I'm always signed into ipsy on my computer (unless I sign out). So make sure you're signed in, but then google ipsy, click Get Started:





Then it took me to this page:





And then it had all of my answers I put previously, and I was able to modify them. Hope this helps!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! I'm surprised that it holds up so well, especially when I looked at the ingredients, it does contain CAB (Cellulose Acetate Butyrate). Guess it's the base coat is what shouldn't contain that. What do you use as a base? I use essie Rock Solid.
> 
> ...


 I've heard about using thinner... not remover. I keep meaning to try to look for it but I always forget.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It let me retake the quiz the other day! I answered pretty much the same as before, lol.


 I just logged out and it let me take it, too. But at the end of the quiz I could not use my username and password. So that did nothing as it did not register with the company/website in order to change or improve my preferences. Did you take it when you were logged in? If so, please tell me how you accessed the quiz. I could not figure it out.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, so I think here is the way I did it:
> ...


 YOU RAWK! Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 1, 2013)

Here's the link I used to retake the quiz.

http://www.ipsy.com/quiz/retake/begin

Edited: lol...this thread is moving too fast. I swear there wasn't a response when I went to get the link address.


----------



## cari12 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can one of you ladies let us know how you were able to retake the quiz?
> 
> Right now the tipsy website is acting really sluggish!


 I don't know if tipsy was an intentional slip or not but it totally cracked me up, especially in that sentence ;-)


----------



## lovepinkk (May 1, 2013)

> Here's the link I used to retake the quiz. http://www.ipsy.com/quiz/retake/begin Edited: lol...this thread is moving too fast. I swear there wasn't a response when I went to get the link address.


 hey I didn't think to just put the link! lol


----------



## pengutango (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard about using thinner... not remover. I keep meaning to try to look for it but I always forget.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, took me a while for me to get it, which by then, my Sally Hansen Insta Dri top coat was too goopy to use. &gt;.&lt; I got mine at Sally's Beauty Supply.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure where else sells it, besides looking online, but least it's a place to start.



> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, so I think here is the way I did it:
> ...


 Thanks a bunch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm always logged into ipsy, so it's no wonder I didn't see it otherwise.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if tipsy was an intentional slip or not but it totally cracked me up, especially in that sentence ;-)


 Oh geez - must have been a freudian slip.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the link I used to retake the quiz.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the link!


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 1, 2013)

Thank you! 



> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, so I think here is the way I did it:
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 1, 2013)

Now that I know who the people are - I was able to make some changes.  It's going to be interesting to see if this changes the color selection in my bags now.


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

I just made sure I chose selected 'lipstick' and left 'lipgloss' unselected. Hope I get the lipstick!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

I just re-took the quiz (without logging in to save my answers) and WOW that's a lot more detailed than when I first joined! (Nov 2012)  Currently, I like all the products I've been sent.  We'll see for this month, though!


----------



## cari12 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just made sure I chose selected 'lipstick' and left 'lipgloss' unselected. Hope I get the lipstick!!


 Ha! I did the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2013)

Tipsy vs ipsy:  I'm sure a lot of my posts are like that, too, because my phone autocorrects!

Nail polish thinner:  Another product to try is Seche Vite Restore.  It's specifically made to replenish the volatile chemicals that make Seche Vite dry polish quickly on your nails and thicken to an unusable level in the bottle.  I usually add a few drops when the bottle reaches the halfway point, and then I'm good until it gets so low I can't get any on the brush any more.  It can be used for regular polish, too, and I've found it at Sally, Fred Meyer, Ulta, and Target (at least I *think* I've seen it at Target), and I'm sure other places carry it.  These are just the places I *know* I've seen it.  Never *ever* use nail polish remover to thin nail polish because it will make shiny polish dull.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 1, 2013)

> Tipsy vs ipsy: Â I'm sure a lot of my posts are like that, too, because my phone autocorrects! Nail polish thinner: Â Another product to try is Seche Vite Restore. Â It's specifically made to replenish the volatile chemicals that make Seche Vite dry polish quickly on your nails and thicken to an unusable level in the bottle. Â I usually add a few drops when the bottle reaches the halfway point, and then I'm good until it gets so low I can't get any on the brush any more. Â It can be used for regular polish, too, and I've found it at Sally, Fred Meyer, Ulta, and Target (at least I *think* I've seen it at Target), and I'm sure other places carry it. Â These are just the places I *know* I've seen it. Â *Never *ever* use nail polish remover to thin nail polish because it will make shiny polish dull*.


 Absolutely. I cringe big time when I see someone recommend using remover to thin polish.


----------



## Rachael B (May 1, 2013)

Have you girls seen this yet?

http://targetbeautybox.shopigniter.com/


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

From Mirabella's Facebook!!!




 
 
Pixie Colour Sheers lipstick on the machine! Watch out Ipster's, this hot shade may be in your Glam Bag...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

> From Mirabella's Facebook!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Â  Pixie Colour Sheers lipstick on the machine! Watch out Ipster's, this hot shade may be in your Glam Bag...


 MYSTERY SOLVED! Great detective work, CheshireCookie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 1, 2013)

> Have you girls seen this yet? http://targetbeautybox.shopigniter.com/


 I don't use Facebook and that seems to be the only way to order. Can anyone confirm that? Clicking the link takes you to FB login page.


----------



## GirlWithGloves (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda off topic, but my mom was recently diagnosed with RA and I wish more people knew about it. It kills me seeing her go from so lively to paralyzed by pain on a daily basis. My hat is off to you for having the strength to endure it while keeping such an amazing attitude!


 I also have RA (hence girl with gloves), have had it for over 18 years now but found "remission" (as long as I get the injections regularly) on Humira for 7 years. Is your mom on facebook? There are a ton of RA groups on there - RA Chicks, Rheumatoid Arthritis Warrior, Rheumatoid Patient Foundation, Arthritis Foundation (including local chapters - which may hold local events, such as our Arthritis Walk here in Dayton is 6/20 and some also do a Jingle Bell Run in December), RA Guy, Angela Durazo (Triathlete with RA who has defied the disease using changes in diet and supplements and is being studied as a result, etc). The one RA resource that every RA patient must know is RA Warrior's website here: http://rawarrior.com/

Oh and speaking of gloves, Amazon sells some nice arthritis gloves by Imak! They have active ones with little grip dots too!

The one thing your mother should know is that there are so many more advancements now in treating and investigating this disease. When I developed it 18 years ago, I was told to expect to become further crippled; it was a certainty. The potential for the wheelchair was treated like an eventuality. Nowadays, not so much. The treatments are far more aggressive in tackling the disease now, as well as doctors are more likely to also be aggressive in a treatment plan (if not, find a new doctor). There are so many more options for treatment. It's a different world in a way in regards to treating this disease, especially thanks to biologics/DMARDs. Now they see a possibility of treating RA via a probiotic supplement, a whole auto immune - gut trigger possibility. The whole landscape of this disease has changed drastically since I've had it and hopefully it will continue to ramp up even further.

She should also know that even though this disease thinks that it has a right to attack and destroy her body, it does NOT have the right to destroy her heart, mind, soul nor hope.

For a little spirit pumping, she should also check out this Zazzle page: http://www.zazzle.com/rheumatoid+arthritis+tshirts My favorite are the "Arthritis messed with the wrong chick!" items. The Arthritis Foundation also sells blue shirts that state "I am the face of arthritis", as part of their campaign in spreading the word that anyone of any age can develop arthritis.

As for this month's Ipsy bag, I'm hoping for the lipstick as it matches my red hair better than a pink gloss! Even if I have a crappy day from RA/Humira fatigue (and occasional aches thanks to weather fronts), I always try my best to look polished and put together (I may feel like crap but I'll be damned if anyone is going to see it) and a bright lipstick is a fantastic way to pull one's look together with little effort.

All the best to your Mom!


----------



## lms1988 (May 1, 2013)

Yay! Maybe "Bittersweet" from their Colour sheer line then?


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 1, 2013)

When I retook the quiz it asked for my birthday at the end, anyone else get that? When I signed up in November it didn't ask for that I don't think, not during the quiz at least. hmm and good job figuring out it was mirabella cheshirecookie!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MYSTERY SOLVED! Great detective work, CheshireCookie!


Thanks! I'm superdupes excited...I was so impressed with the Mirabella primer in December's bag, so I'm thinking both the gloss and lipstick will be amazing!


----------



## irene- (May 1, 2013)

> Have you girls seen this yet? http://targetbeautybox.shopigniter.com/


 Saw your post and couldn't resist for $5!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! Maybe "Bittersweet" from their Colour sheer line then?


 it said in the description they were pixie which is actually a color! I'm excited it's sheer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw your post and couldn't resist for $5!


O lordy, I went and ordered it too lol Are we going to start a thread for it?


----------



## lovepink (May 1, 2013)

Lol it already exists!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134879/new-target-beauty-box/60#post_2065480



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O lordy, I went and ordered it too lol Are we going to start a thread for it?


----------



## irene- (May 1, 2013)

> O lordy, I went and ordered it too lol Are we going to start a thread for it?


 Too funny..I'm such a sucker! Haha. I really have no idea what to expect from it besides what I read in the FAQ's which don't say much. Are there any other stores that do anything similar to compare it to?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 1, 2013)

> > Saw your post and couldn't resist for $5!
> 
> 
> O lordy, I went and ordered it too lol Are we going to start a thread for it?


 There's a thread with spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a thread with spoilers


Oh, I am SO heading over there right now!


----------



## pengutango (May 2, 2013)

Awesome job in figuring out the lipstick, Cheshirecookie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Least we know the lipstick brand for sure now. Guess we'll find out once the bag ships if the lip gloss is also Mirabella. I'd assume so, but ya never know.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I cringe big time when I see someone recommend using remover to thin polish.


 Definitely. At least when I learned that I shouldn't use nail polish remover to thin out thickened polish, least it was a color I hated and was so old that it actually contained one of the Big 3.  If I ruined a polish I actually liked, I'd be a little more upset.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 2, 2013)

Sh



> I also have RA (hence girl with gloves), have had it for over 18 years now but found "remission" (as long as I get the injections regularly) on Humira for 7 years. Is your mom on facebook? There are a ton of RA groups on there - RA Chicks, Rheumatoid Arthritis Warrior, Rheumatoid Patient Foundation, Arthritis Foundation (including local chapters - which may hold local events, such as our Arthritis Walk here in Dayton is 6/20 and some also do a Jingle Bell Run in December), RA Guy, Angela Durazo (Triathlete with RA who has defied the disease using changes in diet and supplements and is being studied as a result, etc). The one RA resource that every RA patient must know is RA Warrior's website here: http://rawarrior.com/ Oh and speaking of gloves, Amazon sells some nice arthritis gloves by Imak! They have active ones with little grip dots too! The one thing your mother should know is that there are so many more advancements now in treating and investigating this disease. When I developed it 18 years ago, I was told to expect to become further crippled; it was a certainty. The potential for the wheelchair was treated like an eventuality. Nowadays, not so much. The treatments are far more aggressive in tackling the disease now, as well as doctors are more likely to also be aggressive in a treatment plan (if not, find a new doctor). There are so many more options for treatment. It's a different world in a way in regards to treating this disease, especially thanks to biologics/DMARDs. Now they see a possibility of treating RA via a probiotic supplement, a whole auto immune - gut trigger possibility. The whole landscape of this disease has changed drastically since I've had it and hopefully it will continue to ramp up even further. She should also know that even though this disease thinks that it has a right to attack and destroy her body, it does NOT have the right to destroy her heart, mind, soul nor hope. For a little spirit pumping, she should also check out this Zazzle page: http://www.zazzle.com/rheumatoid+arthritis+tshirts My favorite are the "Arthritis messed with the wrong chick!" items. The Arthritis Foundation also sells blue shirts that state "I am the face of arthritis", as part of their campaign in spreading the word that anyone of any age can develop arthritis. As for this month's Ipsy bag, I'm hoping for the lipstick as it matches my red hair better than a pink gloss! Even if I have a crappy day from RA/Humira fatigue (and occasional aches thanks to weather fronts), I always try my best to look polished and put together (I may feel like crap but I'll be damned if anyone is going to see it) and a bright lipstick is a fantastic way to pull one's look together with little effort. All the best to your Mom!


 She's only recently been diagnosed within the last 6mo but she's taking it really well. She has good days where she sews and crochets nonstop, then a day will come where she's exhausted and unable to do much of anything. She's tried a few different meds and so far. One made her extremely ill but one worked really well. Her trial for it ran out though and I'm pretty sure she's on Humira now, but it's wreaking havoc on her body. She also got herself several pair of gloves to help with the pain. I have a pair too (though I didn't need them) and we wear them together when we hang out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She's 55 and has had to have tubes put in her ears for continuing ear infections, she has to wear a mask when she's outside so the pollen doesn't make her sick and lower her immune system, etc. She's a tough lady though and we're all pitching in 10-fold for her. My bro has been especially helpful too. He's a doc and though he doesn't live near us, when her doc refuses to listen to her issues, he's on the phone making things happen. Thank you for the references and support group information. I'd like to get her involved in some so she doesn't feel so alone with the illness. I hope to become more involved with RA awareness programs, too. You sound like you've got such an amazing spirit and outlook and I think that's awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really hoping for the lip gloss since it has a purple tint to it and I bet it will look so pretty. The purple, pink, and blue polishes are really speaking to me as well! And I'm probably in the minority, but I really wanted that hair accessory. Haha. It looked so girly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Come on sneak peek #3!!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 2, 2013)

How did you all re-take the quiz and log in? I used the link provided earlier in the thread but I didn't see where we could log in and I assume we'd want to do that right, so our answers could be applied to our profile?


----------



## lovepinkk (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you all re-take the quiz and log in? I used the link provided earlier in the thread but I didn't see where we could log in and I assume we'd want to do that right, so our answers could be applied to our profile?


 I think you have to be logged in first before you go to the link??


----------



## lovepinkk (May 2, 2013)

OMG! Guess they really are going more personalized?! 



 Sneak peek 3!!

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg7f29gzptk2251f/

Sorry, I don't know how to do a spoiler yet, can anyone help?


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

This will be my 2nd bag from Ipsy...and the millionth time I've visited this site/thread this month (time to make an account right?).  I live an hour away from the nearest Sephora (and it's a small one inside a JCP).  So Ispy feels like a no risk way to try things out.  I'm really looking forward to this month.

Thanks for all the spoilers!  All the sleuthing around feels like half the fun.


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

> There's a thread with spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I just went through it


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! Guess they really are going more personalized?!
> 
> ...


 At first I just saw a flower 



.  No idea other than concealer..?


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 2, 2013)

sneak peek 3 is concealer


----------



## Jaly (May 2, 2013)

The album said "concealers &amp; neutralizers"... so it must be concealers!

This is so exciting! We are getting concealers!


----------



## PinkCupcake (May 2, 2013)

anybody know how i can answer the questions on the quiz to get nuetral eyeshadows and stuff like that? like which of the stylists do i pick, they do all look similar.


----------



## pride (May 2, 2013)

I don't use concealer but it might be nice to have! shaping up to be a really cool month so far! Do you usually get a sneak peek at what the bag looks like, too?


----------



## katlyne (May 2, 2013)

I hope we get all four that way we can mix/match our perfect shade and highlight and contour!


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

> sneak peek 3 is concealer


 Oh wow.. Concealer and foundation is always so tricky for me since I'm in between light and medium. I guess I could use it on my eyelids as a primer if it doesn't match my skin tone.


----------



## PinkCupcake (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope we get all four that way we can mix/match our perfect shade and highlight and contour!


 that would be nice. i hope they are magnetic so i can put it into the glamrx palette


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope we get all four that way we can mix/match our perfect shade and highlight and contour!


 I doubt that, but that would probably be easier than sending everyone the shade they need, especially since there's more than 4 shades of women, amirite?! lmao I just hope I get a shade I can work with. fingers crossed!


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

> I hope we get all four that way we can mix/match our perfect shade and highlight and contour!


 Oooh! Highlight and contour is a better idea!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The album said "concealers &amp; neutralizers"... so it must be concealers!
> 
> This is so exciting! We are getting concealers!


 I'm excited too! I have yet to find the perfect concealer so it will be nice to try something new!


----------



## Meahlea (May 2, 2013)

http://www.yabycosmetics.com/concealer-refill/ Yaby concealer mayhap?


----------



## katlyne (May 2, 2013)

> I doubt that, but that would probably be easier than sending everyone the shade they need, especially since there's more than 4 shades of women, amirite?! lmao I just hope I get a shade I can work with. fingers crossed!


 I know, but how would they send a relevant color anyway? I did that survey like over 2 years ago, my pale little angsty 15 year old self is NOT the same person I am now.


----------



## Meahlea (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, but how would they send a relevant color anyway? I did that survey like over 2 years ago, my pale little angsty 15 year old self is NOT the same person I am now.


You've always been able to change skin tone on your profile with hair and eye color. I just did today


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

> > I hope we get all four that way we can mix/match our perfect shade and highlight and contour!
> 
> 
> that would be nice. i hope they are magnetic so i can put it into the glamrx paletteÂ


 Just don't put it in there with powder products. .it'll get junked up with powder.


----------



## cari12 (May 2, 2013)

Not as excited about this one. Especially if it is Yaby, I wasn't impressed with their eyeshadows at all.


----------



## MaiteS (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you girls seen this yet?
> 
> http://targetbeautybox.shopigniter.com/


 yes! i got mine :[]


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it said in the description they were pixie which is actually a color! I'm excited it's sheer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mirabella color sheer the color is Pixie. I'll have to buy another palette for the concealers as they look like the may be magnetic, I have my shadows in my other one. Just ordered the Target Box. Also the Honest Company(bath body and cleaning products)  is offering a discovery box pay 5.95 for shipping and handling. www.honest.com .


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

That glamrx palette was what made me finally subscribe....I need to get one...


----------



## SweetTea (May 2, 2013)

If it is that Yaby product I expect to get all 4 - it's so cheap and so risky to just send out ONE color and hope it matches people. Really, those things are tiny so no matter who they are from I'd expect to get all 4! It just makes sense..

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the lipstick and gloss are two different brands? Like last month, we had a press shadow and loose shadow, from different brands!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 2, 2013)

> I hope we get all four that way we can mix/match our perfect shade and highlight and contour!


 That would be awesome!!!! If they are tiny like the yaby shadows were it might be doable... Plus concealer is a hard product to match in a subscription box so sending four tiny ones so we could mix them up makes perfect sense to me. That being said, it probably won't happen!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 2, 2013)

This month really is shaping up to be pretty awesome! Zoya nail polish, even though I'm not big on polish the spring colors are gorgeous, and I would be happy with any color. Mirabella lipstick in pixie or an unknown brand of gloss, LOVE the lipstick color but they are both pretty and either one would get used. Excited about the concealer especially if we get all four colors! I know a lot of you guys aren't into the flower headband but I would just absolutely love if that was an item!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2013)

Not super excited about #3 just because it seems to be in an individual pan and I don't really use those make your own pallets things. But the shades are pretty!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

I want that pale ivory-pink one at the very bottom! ::crosses fingers::


----------



## mindcaviar (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol it already exists!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134879/new-target-beauty-box/60#post_2065480


 kk Cheshire Cookie, I ordered, too!! FIVE BUCKS-- HECK YEAH!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> kk Cheshire Cookie, I ordered, too!! FIVE BUCKS-- HECK YEAH!!!


Right?! Definitely the cheapest of my subs! lol love it!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 2, 2013)

here is a link to that Pixie Mirabella color.

http://www.amazon.com/Mirabella-Colour-Sheers-Lipstick-Pixie/dp/B008G1EUGA

Y'all are super sleuths -- so many things up while I was away.

We should call ourselves THE NANCY DREW IPSTERS. 





Cuz we all rock!

Such a sweet and helpful bunch on here, and smart, too. Teaching me all sorts of things. THANK YOU ALL.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you girls seen this yet?
> 
> http://targetbeautybox.shopigniter.com/


 Well, you got me to sign up, too! LOL


----------



## mindcaviar (May 2, 2013)

​ 



So this color of lip gloss that has been posted every Monday to try to win on ipsy FaceBook.

The give-away is over. 

The color is Daredevil.

http://www.bareescentuals.com/Marvelous-Moxie-Lipgloss/mastermoxie,default,pd.html

Could this be that lip gloss in the sneak peeks?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be awesome!!!! If they are tiny like the yaby shadows were it might be doable... Plus concealer is a hard product to match in a subscription box so sending four tiny ones so we could mix them up makes perfect sense to me. That being said, it probably won't happen!


 I went to yaby and they have TWENTY concealer colors-- nice selection. They are about five bucks a hot pot. 

http://www.yabycosmetics.com/concealer-refill/


----------



## bonita22 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 That's the same color we got in the November bag. The cap on the spoiler is silver (I think). I don't think it's the Marvelous Moxie gloss since it has a black cap. Maybe Buxom lips?


----------



## mckondik (May 2, 2013)

retook the quiz but got confused on whether items that are selected get greyed out or highlighted in pink.... I may have just put all of my preferences to the opposite of what I really want 



  Off to get more coffee!


----------



## Rachael B (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw your post and couldn't resist for $5!


 I bought it, too!  They have told some people that they are deluxe size samples and much better than the free beauty boxes they used to send out for free...


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 2, 2013)

The Target box looks promising! There's a thread for it over here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134895/beauty-box-by-target

I wouldn't mind getting concealer, but I also hope we get all four. I've always thought that Ipsy was kind of random and probably didn't use the info from the quiz or profile, but I guess we're about to find out. Have they ever done concealer or anything else in the past that depends on matching skintone?


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Target box looks promising! There's a thread for it over here:
> 
> ...


 The thread with the most posts is this one for the Target beauty box

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134879/new-target-beauty-box


----------



## MareNectaris (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Target box looks promising! There's a thread for it over here:
> 
> ...


 

I don't mind getting concealer either, but I'm with you on wondering how they are planning on making a match. If it's not going to be a small assortment of samples, maybe they are relying on subscribers to trade?

Or maybe it will be a coupon to be redeemed for a shade we choose? That might be an elegant solution as far as color matching goes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked out the website and my profile to see if there's a way to determine a match. I also read up a little on their help section. Looks like possibly on your beauty profile (under your picture and above the About Me section, you can list what color skin you have. I'm currently listed as Fair with Grey eyes and Red hair. Maybe that's the best way for them to determine. I'm not sure if you HAVE to have those filled out when you make your profile. I just hovered below my profile name on my profile page and editing it came up. You can edit your personal information on the left, beauty profile in the center and add/edit your websites on the right. Hope this helps!


----------



## JamieO (May 2, 2013)

Honestly, not too thrilled about the concealer. Maybe if it was a different brand, but the eyeshadows gave me a bad impression of the quality of Yaby, so I'm not dying to try anything else from them. I will try it though, and who knows, I might be pleasantly surprised....


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 2, 2013)

Okay, I don't know if its just me, but for the last few days I haven't been able to get into ipsy for anything. no matter if I go through a link or type it in, once I get to the page and click login, the little heart in the middle starts loading and NEVER. STOPS. literally, like, I ended up closing the browser because I was sick of waiting.


----------



## saku (May 2, 2013)

Not too excited about this one.. Now that the lipsticks aren't theBalm, I'm a little regretful of my decision to resub. I'm still looking forward to the Zoya polish tho... But I hope there's other things in the bag that I would like too, and not just one item.


----------



## saku (May 2, 2013)

I just unsubbed again actually. They haven't charged my credit card yet -- I hope it works, and won't get the May bag.  It just doesn't seem worth it to me anymore, since I just ordered a bunch of Zoya nail polishes, and the lipsticks aren't theBalm. Have fun with your goodies ladies! Anyone tried to unsubbed after the 1st of the month (and before Ipsy charging the $10 from CC)? Did it work for you?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I don't know if its just me, but for the last few days I haven't been able to get into ipsy for anything. no matter if I go through a link or type it in, once I get to the page and click login, the little heart in the middle starts loading and NEVER. STOPS. literally, like, I ended up closing the browser because I was sick of waiting.


 I was having that problem on my work computer yesterday.  I had to fix my CC info on my phone instead.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 2, 2013)

I am SUPER excited about the Zoya polish (mint green, please!) and the lipgloss/lipstick (I'm hoping for the lipstick to try something new, as I'm a gloss junkie)...and notsomuch excited about the concealer, especially if it's meant to go in the magnetic case we got in March! I traded that away because I would never have used it. Oh well...


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 2, 2013)

I'm hoping for the lightest concealer, too, since I look like a glass of milk.  Also, it seems to me that any bag with nail polish takes extra long to arrive for me, versus bags without polish in it.  Maybe it's just a coincidence, I don't know, but hoping my bag will be on time this month!


----------



## LolaJay (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you all re-take the quiz and log in? I used the link provided earlier in the thread but I didn't see where we could log in and I assume we'd want to do that right, so our answers could be applied to our profile?


If you're still having trouble, I found an easy way to do it!

1. Log into your account

2. At the top of your screen hover over "About", then click on "The Stylists"





3. Once you are on that page, click "Take the Quiz"





4. It takes you directly to the page to retake the quiz.





Hope that helps!! I was just playing around on the site and figured it out.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkCupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anybody know how i can answer the questions on the quiz to get nuetral eyeshadows and stuff like that? like which of the stylists do i pick, they do all look similar.


 For some of them - I checked out their youtube accounts to get a vibe on what their style was like (it has their youtube accounts/names under their actual names)


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow.. Concealer and foundation is always so tricky for me since I'm in between light and medium. I guess I could use it on my eyelids as a primer if it doesn't match my skin tone.


 I am hoping they are magnetic too..



> Originally Posted by *PinkCupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that would be nice. i hope they are magnetic so i can put it into the glamrx palette


 I'm the same and I have some olive undertones as well...trying to figure out what shade I am can be super tricky!



> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow.. Concealer and foundation is always so tricky for me since I'm in between light and medium. I guess I could use it on my eyelids as a primer if it doesn't match my skin tone.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I don't know if its just me, but for the last few days I haven't been able to get into ipsy for anything. no matter if I go through a link or type it in, once I get to the page and click login, the little heart in the middle starts loading and NEVER. STOPS. literally, like, I ended up closing the browser because I was sick of waiting.


 This happened to me after filling out my quiz again - I clicked onto another website and went back to see if the changes I made stuck (they did).  But I agree the page has been soooooo laggy!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 2, 2013)

I rarely use concealer, but it would be nice to have a good one for when I do use it. And I think if I get one that is too dark I can make it work for contouring or something. Not super excited about concealer, but I bet I can find a way to use it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

Sorry peoples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know there's a thread for this but I just want to answer her question real quick on here



> Have you girls seen this yet? http://targetbeautybox.shopigniter.com/





> I don't use Facebook and that seems to be the only way to order. Can anyone confirm that? Clicking the link takes you to FB login page.


 I'm not a FB person either but I caved in when ipsy had that coastal scents eyeshadow sale where you had to post the ipsyme code on their FB, little did I know it was sold out in like 2 minutes boo! (Thumbs down). I don't use it and I forgot about it actually so i don't have any friends on there but I was reading on the target box thread that some people have a "fake" profile to use in situations like this which I think is pretty smart actually. Anyways to answer your question:




Maybe try this link? It might still try to connect to your facebook though:


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry peoples
> 
> 
> ...


 I used the microsite (saw that same comment) and bought the Target box without having to connect to Facebook!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nightgem (May 2, 2013)

Thank You Ladies, who posted how to retake the survey. I was able to change our accounts and it was so easy. I have no idea why I answered the first survey questions the way I did but wow was I way off...lol I am super excited about the May bags and the spoilers look promising. I am still waiting on two replacement bags from April but I'm not so excited to get them. Too many people had issues with the products and all. Still waiting for a reply email so we can sort this out. Can't wait to see the spoilers since you all are so good with figuring out the products. I really don't use concealer but I can tinker with it and see if it works for me. And the Zoya polish has me super excited since I have never tried it before, I'm up for any of the colors.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 2, 2013)

So someone posted this on facebook: http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/KAT32561/ipsybag_zps558a2ccc.png Do you think this is the bag?? I was thinking it would be a pretty floral bag :/


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So someone posted this on facebook:
> 
> http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/KAT32561/ipsybag_zps558a2ccc.png
> ...


Hmmmm, interesting.


----------



## saku (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So someone posted this on facebook:
> 
> http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/KAT32561/ipsybag_zps558a2ccc.png
> ...


 That's a cute bag!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So someone posted this on facebook:
> 
> http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/KAT32561/ipsybag_zps558a2ccc.png
> ...


 I love that bag! I would think it would be a floral one, too because of the flowers in all the spoilers.


----------



## pengutango (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So someone posted this on facebook:
> 
> http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/KAT32561/ipsybag_zps558a2ccc.png
> ...


 Yeah, I saw that and I agree with you, lovepinkk. I was thinking a floral bag as well, considering all of the flowers they keep posting with the sneak peeks. Despite that, I do like the pattern as it's fun, especially for the warmer months.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So someone posted this on facebook:
> 
> http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/KAT32561/ipsybag_zps558a2ccc.png
> ...


 well it definitely looks like an ipsy ad so maybe!

i kinda like the bag, it reminds me of missoni, but i was expecting something more pastel because of the flower theme and zoya polishes.


----------



## skylite (May 2, 2013)

> So someone posted this on facebook: http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/KAT32561/ipsybag_zps558a2ccc.png Do you think this is the bag?? I was thinking it would be a pretty floral bag :/


 I actually really like that bag.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, so I think here is the way I did it:
> ...


 Thank you so much lovepink! This trick worked beautifully.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you girls seen this yet?
> 
> http://targetbeautybox.shopigniter.com/


 I'm such a sucker Rachael--Couldn't resist the small price tag and the fact that it will be the first one, so maybe they will be out to impress!


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

> So someone posted this on facebook: http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/KAT32561/ipsybag_zps558a2ccc.png Do you think this is the bag?? I was thinking it would be a pretty floral bag :/







Its a cute bag but it doesn't match the spoiler pics


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're still having trouble, I found an easy way to do it!
> ...


Thanks! I retook mine just now


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 2, 2013)

I really like the bag in the photo!! Yay!


----------



## skylite (May 2, 2013)

> Its a cute bag but it doesn't match the spoiler pics


 Has there been a bag in any of the spoiler pics ?


----------



## blondie415 (May 2, 2013)

Did my quiz again! YAY! Don't know why I answere like I did at first but love how it is done now and I been going to the tanning bed so I am a lot darker than I was.


----------



## hiheather (May 2, 2013)

The idea of magnetic concealer is really appealing to me. I have several homemade palettes I received in a swap recently and have been looking for something to put in them! I have yet to get an Ipsy bag, CC issues last month and now Ipsy keeps sending me emails to fix the issue and get this months bag. I might cave and do it.


----------



## pengutango (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has there been a bag in any of the spoiler pics ?


 Not yet, so it may be in one of the next previews since there are two sneak peeks to go.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 2, 2013)

I have lip gloss and lipstick checked on my profile. I was thinking about redoing it, but I realized that I honestly don't care which I get. Both of them look great, so I may have to trade for the one I don't end up getting.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So someone posted this on facebook:
> 
> http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab306/KAT32561/ipsybag_zps558a2ccc.png
> ...


 I totally 



 that bag.  Not so much for the Ipsy theme this month (pastels and florals), but the Starlooks Starbox theme for May is Tribal... and that would work perfectly with the tribal theme!  What an awesome clutch for a summer festival or farmer's market!  

I don't even care if it's this month or a future month but... _I wants that bag.  I wants it, precioussssss!!! _(sorry, I go all Gollum when I see pretty things)

(ETA:  Took a closer look, there's a little orange "Ipsy" tag coming off the right side of the bag! We'll get it someday!)


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2013)

Ok, so I emailed Mirabella to get the pictures of the lipstick to update the review section of MUT. The reply I got back was more than expected. I'm not sure if I want to spill or tease you ladies but for now I'll tease.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mirabella is not done with Ipsy yet! What this means is that there will be more Mirabella items being sent out. At this time I don't know if the items will be in this month's bag or future bags but I will spill that there are a few more items.

I'm updating the individual Mirabella thread in the main makeup forum so if you want to see more head there in a few minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (May 2, 2013)

Ipsy just posted on the sneak peek 3. Only one concealer. Using the info on your profile. :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ipsy just posted on the sneak peek 3. Only one concealer. Using the info on your profile. :/


 i'm not surprised since there are 5 items this month and they only sent out two yarby eye shadows last time, if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## pengutango (May 2, 2013)

Also, if you were wondering if we'd be getting a single or multiple concealers, here's ipsy's reply when someone asked about it on facebook:

Quote: All subscribers will receive one concealer shade with a selected color from the information that we have from you on your ipsy profile on ipsy.com. The shades are all versatile, blend extremely well, and they will definitely work for everyone. We hope you're excited!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 2, 2013)

I updated my profile last night. for those of us that have updated their profile I would be shocked if it affected this bag. Mays bags are probably all packed you and ready to go. I have a feeling that it will most likely impact future bags not this one, but I could always be wrong.


----------



## katie danielle (May 2, 2013)

i LOVE that bag. i really, really, REALLY hope that it's this month's bag.


----------



## jennm149 (May 2, 2013)

I'm excited for the little Yaby concealer because I bought a GlamRx pallette that came with the makeup since I was still on the Ipsy waitlist in March.  The concealer that came in that is too dark and yellow -- maybe this will blend to something I can use!  My skin color is OK in my profile, so even if they don't use recent updates for these bags, I should still be OK.  This is looking like a very complicated bag for Ipsy to send out with all of these combinations.  I'd like to think that the FB kids will have patience, but I'm guessing not, if history is a guide.

ETA:  LOVE that bag.  If not this month, maybe we'll get it later in the summer.  It's beautiful.  And so reminds me of Missoni chevron stripe, too.


----------



## Twinmama320 (May 2, 2013)

Can you link to the individual Mirabella thread?


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

According to their fb they are posting the next sneek peek through snapchat today and the same sneek peek on fb tomorrow. Keepn a headsup on instagram since I deleted the snapchat app way back when


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

I was about to update my profile info but It's probably too late for any updates to change this month's bag.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 2, 2013)

I hope somebody here shares the Snapchat pic... my phone is full/no more space and I cannot download anything else. And it appears to be a mobile only app.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope somebody here shares the Snapchat pic... my phone is full/no more space and I cannot download anything else. And it appears to be a mobile only app.


 I have snapchat, I'll screen-shot it for you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nothing yet.


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

> I have snapchat, I'll screen-shot it for you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nothing yet.


 Yay!! Thanks!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 djklsadhahwaejwalkeja. i LOVE that bag. fingers crossed.


----------



## cari12 (May 2, 2013)

That is a really really cute bag, I would love to get that - if not this month, then a future month!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

Makes sense if it's this month...since it's being shown with the Zoya collection we're getting this month...pretty cute.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 2, 2013)

that bag is SOO CUTEEE!!!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

They just said they released another sneak peek on snapchat.  I don't have enough data left on my plan to download the app.  Was anyone using (snapchat) able to see it?


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

The snapchat thing seems like it's gonna be kinda funny when ipsy sends the pic out since alot of people on the fb comments don't know how to use it. For anyone whose not familiar with it, it's an app to send pics to other snapchat users. The thing is when you send a pic to someone there's a timer control and you choose how long the person can view the pic for (the most I believe is 10 seconds), after those seconds it's forever gone- supposedly. When you receive a pic you have to hold down on the notification within the app with your finger to see it. If you let go it's gone. Now if the timer on the pic sent is long enough you have the chance of taking a screen shot, but it can be kind of hard since you need to keep your finger on the screen to see the pic then press whatever other buttons on your phone for the screen shot. Heehee


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The snapchat thing seems like it's gonna be kinda funny when ipsy sends the pic out since alot of people on the fb comments don't know how to use it. For anyone whose not familiar with it, it's an app to send pics to other snapchat users. The thing is when you send a pic to someone there's a timer control and you choose how long the person can view the pic for (the most I believe is 10 seconds), after those seconds it's forever gone- supposedly. When you receive a pic you have to hold down on the notification within the app with your finger to see it. If you let go it's gone. Now if the timer on the pic sent is long enough you have the chance of taking a screen shot, but it can be kind of hard since you need to keep your finger on the screen to see the pic then press whatever other buttons on your phone for the screen shot. Heehee


 I'm super glad I didn't download it then.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

Fail. I didn't get any snaps from them...


----------



## cari12 (May 2, 2013)

It doesn't sound like it was posted yet, they're still telling people "soon!" on their FB page. Also you have to friend request them and be added as their friend to see it as well it sounds like.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't sound like it was posted yet, they're still telling people "soon!" on their FB page. Also you have to friend request them and be added as their friend to see it as well it sounds like.


 Yup...I added them, but I have no clue if they added me back or if they need to.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 2, 2013)

I just got the picture! Its the bag that was posted earlier!

*Or at least i think thats what it was, lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

Yep, it's a picture of the bag in the above photo with the zoya's falling into it. I'll post it in a second....


----------



## votedreads (May 2, 2013)

I love every zoya color except that gastly yellow (which everyone seems to like cause' nobody has mentioned otherwise) I realllly hope I don't get it!! it reminds me of dirty discolored nails


----------



## Roxane68 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just checked out the website and my profile to see if there's a way to determine a match. I also read up a little on their help section. Looks like possibly on your beauty profile (under your picture and above the About Me section, you can list what color skin you have. I'm currently listed as Fair with Grey eyes and Red hair. Maybe that's the best way for them to determine. I'm not sure if you HAVE to have those filled out when you make your profile. I just hovered below my profile name on my profile page and editing it came up. You can edit your personal information on the left, beauty profile in the center and add/edit your websites on the right. Hope this helps!


Thanks for this! Changed mine. The default was totally wrong!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

Snap Chat Sneak peek


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2013)

woo hoo! thanks scooby. it looks like we'll be getting the bag. and this also means there's 2 sneak peaks left? no?


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

> Snap Chat Sneak peek
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Woohoo! You got it. So glad that's our bag this month, I really like it.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 2, 2013)

ooooh I actually like this montha actual bag!


----------



## Meshybelle (May 2, 2013)

Eh.......


----------



## jbrookeb (May 2, 2013)

I might be the only person not digging the chevron bag, but I''m keeping my fingers crossed that it looks better in person. I'm just not into tribal prints at all.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

I was hoping for a product spoiler


----------



## katlyne (May 2, 2013)

Bag is sooo pretty. I kinda wish it was a product spoiler too. But only cuz we already knew what the bag was.


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

Maybe the last two items are bold colors (if it's makeup) since the pattern on the bag is bold? I'm a little over the pastels already it reminds me of Easter, I like brights that remind me of summer and sunsets like this month's bag. Summer, sunset, beach..take me there now


----------



## lovepinkk (May 2, 2013)

> I might be the only person not digging the chevron bag, but I''m keeping my fingers crossed that it looks better in person. I'm just not into tribal prints at all.


 I agree.. not really a fan. I'll probably give this one away. But I'm still super excited about the products we've seen so far!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Twinmama320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you link to the individual Mirabella thread?


 Yup. Mirabella Cosmetics Color Sheers lipstick


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo hoo! thanks scooby. it looks like we'll be getting the bag. and this also means there's 2 sneak peaks left? no?


 I'm hoping this is the case and that the bag is NOT being counted as a sneak peek which means only one more item UNLESS we're getting a lipstick AND a lipgloss.


----------



## Meshybelle (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I might be the only person not digging the chevron bag, but I''m keeping my fingers crossed that it looks better in person. I'm just not into tribal prints at all.


 You're not. I'm not crazy about it either. It's been done already.


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 2, 2013)

How did you get it? I didnt get anything.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I might be the only person not digging the chevron bag, but I''m keeping my fingers crossed that it looks better in person. I'm just not into tribal prints at all.


 I'm not really diggin' it either - I was never on that whole Missoni (sp?) look that everyone was jumpin' on.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

I wonder how pink the lipstick is....I don't look right in a lot of light colors..and I always hated that pastel lip look.


----------



## SweetTea (May 2, 2013)

I like the bag a lot! But... have they done previews specifically for bags before? I know they've been included in photos WITH an actual product spoiler. And to make such a huge deal about it? I find it really weird to do that! I'm sure EVERYONE expected a product and lots of people rushed to DL the app. I have a feeling Snapchat and Ipsy worked out something....

Anyway, they said we would get 5 products and have never counted the bag as a product before so... I still expect two more previews.


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the bag a lot! But... have they done previews specifically for bags before? I know they've been included in photos WITH an actual product spoiler. And to make such a huge deal about it? I find it really weird to do that! I'm sure EVERYONE expected a product and lots of people rushed to DL the app. I have a feeling Snapchat and Ipsy worked out something....
> 
> Anyway, they said we would get 5 products and have never counted the bag as a product before so... I still expect two more previews.


 A couple of times.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 2, 2013)

> I'm not really diggin' it either - I was never on that whole Missoni (sp?) look that everyone was jumpin' on.


 I had to Google "Missoni" to see what it even was. I'm sure I once upon a time saw knitwear+crazy chevron prints and decided that was a big nay for me and never investigated further. Just the thought of knitwear makes my skin crawl. Haha.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 2, 2013)

I dig the bag. I'm not usually into that color scheme or that pattern but for some reason, it's totally doing it for me. The only thing I don't like is the little tag hanging out on the outside. That seems like it could potentially be annoying or get dirty. other than that, wooot!

I might be reading too much into it, but I wonder if those three Zoya colors are the ones we could have a possiblity of getting in the bags, or if we could get all of the colors for that line? I love to speculate...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

Thanks scooby!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks scooby!


 No problem!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Snap Chat Sneak peek
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda Stan (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is kinda early but after a disapointing March and skipping April due lack of pizzazz I'm kinda hopeful for May
> 
> ...


I'm 3/5 so far....... Hopefully a lip scrubs in there to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bowskt (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Snap Chat Sneak peek
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepinkk (May 2, 2013)

So I know they always put old videos as place holders until the stylists make new videos.. But they added a video by Pacifica... wonder if that means anything? That orange body butter smelled sooooooooo good!


----------



## Kristen121 (May 2, 2013)

This will be my second month with Ipsy. I wasn't super impressed with last month's bag, but so far I am liking the looks of this one better. Hope I get the lipstick instead of the gloss and the pink or purple nail polish. I'm excited to try Zoya polish, I've heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## lillybunny (May 2, 2013)

Ipsy added me on snapchat but I never got the picture. I did however send them a picture and they screenshot it!


----------



## OiiO (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I know they always put old videos as place holders until the stylists make new videos.. But they added a video by Pacifica... wonder if that means anything? That orange body butter smelled sooooooooo good!


 That does mean something because we saw Pacifica rollerballs in the "Follow me to work" video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now that's something I'd like to get!


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

> I had to Google "Missoni" to see what it even was. I'm sure I once upon a time saw knitwear+crazy chevron prints and decided that was a big nay for me and never investigated further. Just the thought of knitwear makes my skin crawl. Haha.


 I remember there was a collection at target a while back I think, that's the only reason I know what it missoni is. Didn't buy anything though, thought the stuff was cute but not my laid back style. I'm not too into fashion even though I'm a clothes whore since I'm a bargain shopper but a little makeup bag with a print like that is not a big deal to me. It'll probably just end up in drawer somewhere helping maintain my OCD organizational skills haha


----------



## lovepinkk (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That does mean something because we saw Pacifica rollerballs in the "Follow me to work" video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Now that's something I'd like to get!


 I know, I would love to get one of those in the blood orange scent!!


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

> I'm 3/5 so far....... Hopefully a lip scrubs in there to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Dang girl! Are you psychic? Cuz if you are I wanna know if I'm going to win the publishers clearing house $5,000 a week for life prize so I can start making plans!! Just kidding haha. Really good guesses, a lip scrub sounds cool to try since all I've ever used is my tooth brush for that. I hope you're right with that one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 2, 2013)

Has Ipsy ever sent out deluxe sizes or mini's of lip products?

All I seem to remember is full size lip glosses.


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

> I dig the bag. I'm not usually into that color scheme or that pattern but for some reason, it's totally doing it for me. The only thing I don't like is the little tag hanging out on the outside. That seems like it could potentially be annoying or get dirty. other than that, wooot! I might be reading too much into it, but I wonder if those three Zoya colors are the ones we could have a possiblity of getting in the bags, or if we could get all of the colors for that line? I love to speculate...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They had six colors in the nail polish sneak peek. I'm just not sure whether they were all from the same collection or three each from two different ones -- say, the spring Pixie line and the regular one.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has Ipsy ever sent out deluxe sizes or mini's of lip products?
> 
> All I seem to remember is full size lip glosses.


 The November 2012 Bare Minerals lipgloss in Dare Devil was a "mini" size.  Not sure about the other months... Dec 2012 (Be a Bombshell in Hot Mess) was full size, I think


----------



## LisaLeah (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The November 2012 Bare Minerals lipgloss in Dare Devil was a "mini" size.  Not sure about the other months... Dec 2012 (Be a Bombshell in Hot Mess) was full size, I think


Ah thanks! I signed up in December so I missed the Bare Minerals gloss. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 2, 2013)

Looooove the bag.  I'm one of those people who never got over the chevron craze.  The colors are cute, too.. reminds me of summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I know they always put old videos as place holders until the stylists make new videos.. But they added a video by Pacifica... wonder if that means anything? That orange body butter smelled sooooooooo good!


 I was thinking yesterday that a Pacifica roller ball would fit in really well with this bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was re-watching the "take me to work" video to see if anything else caught my eye and that definitely stood out as a possiblity!


----------



## ling168 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> djklsadhahwaejwalkeja. i LOVE that bag. fingers crossed.


 I agree that bag is adorable! I re-subbed for this month! Yeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (May 2, 2013)

> They had six colors in the nail polish sneak peek. I'm just not sure whether they were all from the same collection or three each from two different ones -- say, the spring Pixie line and the regular one.


 The nail polishes are the six colors from the spring Lovely collection. There's a pixie set for summer, but I don't think there was one for spring.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 2, 2013)

> I was thinking yesterday that a Pacifica roller ball would fit in really well with this bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was re-watching the "take me to work" video to see if anything else caught my eye and that definitely stood out as a possiblity!Â


 I'll definitely do a happy dance if we get a Pacifica blood orange rollerball! I think that's the epitome of summery fragrance!


----------



## Rochellena (May 2, 2013)

Oooh I'm so excited about this month. The sneak peeks have been fantastic and I love, love the bag. It's so colorful and I've always loved chevron patterns. This will probably become my go-to bag.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 2, 2013)

Anyone else notice on Ipsy's Official Glam Bag: May 2013 posting there's a video titled "Pacifica: The Reincarnation of Natural Beauty?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (May 2, 2013)

Love the bag! Why does everyone think there's a specific number of sneak peeks they will post? Did they say there would only be a certain amount? I just figured it was random and they posted one for every item. But I don't follow much online outside of work so I wouldn't be suprised if I missed it.


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2013)

Maybe we're getting the mysterious Pacific perfumes that we saw in the video a few months back. We have yet to see those after all.

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcynjbtd5rlwzn/ -- note this is NOT a spoiler link


----------



## lovepinkk (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else notice on Ipsy's Official Glam Bag: May 2013 posting there's a video titled "Pacifica: The Reincarnation of Natural Beauty?"


 I saw that and I'm hoping it's a hint!!!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 2, 2013)

As long as it isn't a gardenia rollerball, I'll be happy!  I already have that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love every zoya color except that gastly yellow (which everyone seems to like cause' nobody has mentioned otherwise) I realllly hope I don't get it!! it reminds me of dirty discolored nails





> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I might be the only person not digging the chevron bag, but I''m keeping my fingers crossed that it looks better in person. I'm just not into tribal prints at all.


 Vote, you aren't the only one who hates the yellow polish.  I dislike it even more than the one I call off white.  Yeck!

And Jbrookeb, you aren't the only one who isn't impressed by the bag.  Like you, I'll give it a chance, but based on the pic alone, it just makes me feel 'eh,' is all.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm hoping this is the case and that the bag is NOT being counted as a sneak peek which means only one more item UNLESS we're getting a lipstick AND a lipgloss.


 Lipstick AND a gloss would be great in my book, but didn't someone already say Ipsy confirmed on FB it was an either/or thing, or am I misremembering???


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2013)

It's an "OR" item but it's merely wishful thinking.


----------



## Meahlea (May 2, 2013)

They promised 5 items and only one concealer color.

ETA: if we get one of those rollerballs, I would love this bag forever even if the last item is another black eye liner or hair crap.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll definitely do a happy dance if we get a Pacifica blood orange rollerball! I think that's the epitome of summery fragrance!


 I don't know about that scent specifically (never tried it) but I am loving rollerballs! So easy to toss in the purse and take with you. I like to buy the full size perfume and a rollerball to freshen up throughout the day. I've kind of gone fragrance crazy as of late, but there's always room for more--bring on the rollerballs Ipsy!!!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 2, 2013)

> As long as it isn't a gardenia rollerball, I'll be happy!Â  I already have that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Do you like it? The only one I've smelled is the orange


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

You know, I was wondering earlier today why there were so many Pacifica "Looks" posted on Ipsy's main page and I was going to say something, but I thought..hmm...I dunno. Now since there's a video up with the bag, it must be! Yay! I love Pacifica products!

As for the bag, I LOVE the print... not so sure about the colors though. I wish it didn't have orange it in, but oh well, it's still pretty darn cute!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's an "OR" item but it's merely wishful thinking.


 Those are very cute looking, and I would LOVE either of those scents! It would be pretty awesome if we got an actual roller ball and not some lame vial sample size. Dang. This will only be my second month with Ipsy, but I am VERY impressed so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

I almost feel like a nice rollerball would be like...too nice along with the full size Zoya...I dunno why. I guess I'm trying to be practical.  I would LOVE to see the Pacifica rollerball in June (Kinda like a nice summery scent to start off the season).  If we get the rollerball in this bag - that would be hella amazing.


----------



## Amanda Stan (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang girl! Are you psychic? Cuz if you are I wanna know if I'm going to win the publishers clearing house $5,000 a week for life prize so I can start making plans!! Just kidding haha. Really good guesses, a lip scrub sounds cool to try since all I've ever used is my tooth brush for that. I hope you're right with that one too


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm gonna say Ipsy listens and actually reads this forum


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 2, 2013)

I'm looking at the website (Pacifica) - I would LOVE to see one of the solid perfumes in a bag --it would be a great thing to travel with.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 2, 2013)

The bag is super cute! Perfect for summer!

I wouldn't mind getting a Pacifica rollerball either. I've been eyeing them at my Target!


----------



## melodyyy (May 2, 2013)

I've been wanting one of the Pacifica rollerballs forever, I was actually thinking about buying one this weekend. The only thing is the perfume is packaged in a glass bottle so just throwing it into a bag probably is a little dangerous.


----------



## lillybunny (May 2, 2013)

I would kind of be bummed if we got it and it was a vial sample because that would weaken our chances of getting a full sized rollerball later on.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 2, 2013)

> I've been wanting one of the Pacifica rollerballs forever, I was actually thinking about buying one this weekend. The only thing is the perfume is packaged in a glass bottle so just throwing it into a bag probably is a little dangerous. Â


 They've sent out stuff in glass bottles before (nail polishes, mainly) and as long as it's in proper packaging it should reach us OK. And hopefully I'm not the only one crissing my finger for different scents... If I got French Lilac I would pass out from happiness. (Of course this is assuming our guess is right! We don't know if it is Pacifica, and even if it is they have a lot of awesome products!)


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

So far the only thing I don't really want is a bottle of Zoya in that pineapple looking color.  The bag is cute, but I hope they aren't "counting" it.  Although the April bags themselves were bleh.


----------



## melodyyy (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've sent out stuff in glass bottles before (nail polishes, mainly) and as long as it's in proper packaging it should reach us OK. And hopefully I'm not the only one crissing my finger for different scents... If I got French Lilac I would pass out from happiness. (Of course this is assuming our guess is right! We don't know if it is Pacifica, and even if it is they have a lot of awesome products!)


 Haha sorry I should have been more clear I meant like a purse. =P Reviews i've read for the roller ball said the glass was a little fragile.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 2, 2013)

> So far the only thing I don't really want is a bottle of Zoya in that pineapple looking color. Â The bag is cute, but I hope they aren't "counting" it. Â Although the April bags themselves were bleh.


 Ive been subbed since the very first bag and they have never counted the bag as an item so I can't imagine them starting now.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 2, 2013)

Hello Dear Ladies! I have been reading all your posts. Thanks to you all for all the clues and ideas, and the nice conversation. 






I LOVE LOVE LOVE the little chevron bag and PACIFICA!!! If we get Island Vanilla ANYTHING I will be head over heels. I bought candles AND a reed diffuser for my bedroom which is my sanctuary i the Island Vanilla scent. I LOVE THAT FRAGRANCE!!! It is like a sandalwood and lemon balm vanilla mix.

Since we got the Pacifica Blood Orange lotion in our January bag I have been Pacifica crazy. I bought their travel size skin care set to see if I liked the products. It comes with seafoam face wash, a facial moisturizer, and a BB cream. I love the seafoam wash so much that is my daily wash as well as I love the coconut face wipes (not in the kit, but I bought those separately.) The wipes do not remove make-up well, but I love the real, fresh fragrance of coconut water and the feel of the wipes so much I keep them in the bath to freshen up my face. 

The BB cream is too dark for me, but I am so white (like practically albinism white) with translucent skin that everything in the world is too dark for me. LOL The moisturizer is light and fresh feeling, but not moisturizing enough for my dry skin. I saved it to put in my purse for a hand cream. 

Also, Pacifica has lip balm-- WONDERFUL! Eye &amp; cheek colors, bronzers. liquid bronzer, all kinds of stuff. Have not tried the eye/cheek colors yet. That will be my next discovery.

Last month Pacifica was giving out free samples of the seafoam wash with each purchase online so maybe we will get the wash. A rollerball would be fabulous, too. I love that everything in their line smells delish and tetr all natural, all organic and lovely on top. 

I did change my profile on the quiz a little bit. I added but lip gloss and lip stick-- so whatever I get is fine. Of course I have always had my skin listed as "fair" as it doesn't turn any other color but BEET RED and fried if I do not wear skin screen daily. I have burned in a car with the windows rolled up before. I have teh crazie skinz LOL 

Have a  Lovely Evening. ~ Jamie Joy


----------



## skylola123 (May 2, 2013)

I LOVE that bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Am I the only one?

Its so fun and fresh for summer...I can't wait for this month.

I have a pair of flats with that design and seriously the same colors....matching time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 2, 2013)

P.S. Pacifica does not do "vial on card" samples. They have these little round tins of their solid perfumes as samples. The tins are partly filled in the sample size. They are ONLY two dollars for a sample size online and they come in almost every fragrance. If we get a sample of theirs it would be fine, too. I have tried about a half dozen fragrances that way. That is how I discovered my beloved Island Vanilla. 

Here is a link to the samples: http://www.pacificaperfume.com/perfume-samples

This month for their mother's day promo it is free shipping with a 25.00 purchase. It is usually free with a 50.00 purchase, though their shipping costs are more reasonable than many online retailers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

> Ive been subbed since the very first bag and they have never counted the bag as an item so I can't imagine them starting now.


 reassuring! This is month 2 for me. I'm still not sure what to expect.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

> Ive been subbed since the very first bag and they have never counted the bag as an item so I can't imagine them starting now.


 reassuring! This is month 2 for me. I'm still not sure what to expect.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 2, 2013)

> Hello Dear Ladies! I have been reading all your posts. Thanks to you all for all the clues and ideas, and the nice conversation.Â
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the little chevron bag and PACIFICA!!! If we get Island Vanilla ANYTHING I will be head over heels. I bought candles AND a reed diffuser for my bedroom which is my sanctuary i the Island Vanilla scent. I LOVE THAT FRAGRANCE!!! It is like a sandalwood and lemon balm vanilla mix. Since we got the Pacifica Blood Orange lotion in our January bag I have been Pacifica crazy. I bought their travel size skin care set to see if I liked the products. It comes with seafoam face wash, a facial moisturizer, and a BB cream. I love the seafoam wash so much that is my daily wash as well as I love the coconut face wipes (not in the kit, but I bought those separately.) The wipes do not remove make-up well, but I love the real, fresh fragrance of coconut water and the feel of the wipes so much I keep them in the bath to freshen up my face.Â  The BB cream is too dark for me, but I am so white (like practically albinism white) with translucent skin that everything in the world is too dark for me. LOLÂ The moisturizer is light and fresh feeling, but not moisturizing enough for my dry skin. I saved it to put in my purse for a hand cream.Â  Also, Pacifica has lip balm-- WONDERFUL! Eye &amp; cheek colors, bronzers. liquid bronzer, all kinds of stuff. Have not tried the eye/cheek colors yet. That will be my next discovery. Last month Pacifica was giving out free samples of the seafoam wash with each purchase online so maybe we will get the wash. A rollerball would be fabulous, too. I love that everything in their line smells delish and tetr all natural, all organic and lovely on top.Â  I did change my profile on the quiz a little bit. I added but lip gloss and lip stick-- so whatever I get is fine. Of course I have always had my skin listed as "fair" as it doesn't turn any other color but BEET RED and fried if I do not wear skin screen daily. I have burned in a car with the windows rolled up before. I have teh crazie skinz LOLÂ  Have a Â Lovely Evening. ~ Jamie Joy


 ooh I would love to try their lip balm!!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was thinking yesterday that a Pacifica roller ball would fit in really well with this bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was re-watching the "take me to work" video to see if anything else caught my eye and that definitely stood out as a possiblity!


 i call pacifica lip balm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (May 2, 2013)

I am hoping for the lipstick-even though I don't wear them. If it is sheer, I may. I hate glosses. Too thick and sticky.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

M



> I am hoping for the lipstick-even though I don't wear them. If it is sheer, I may. I hate glosses. Too thick and sticky.


 Me too. I have one gloss I let my kid play with.


----------



## lemony007 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh I would love to try their lip balm!!


I have the blood orange one, and it Is amazing. It smells and tastes delish. It gives a subtle coral color and feels fabulous on.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the blood orange one, and it Is amazing. It smells and tastes delish. It gives a subtle coral color and feels fabulous on.


 I think I might have to try this! I loved the smell of the lotion we got


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 3, 2013)

no midnight sneak peek tonight? boooo


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

Would love to try the blood orange! I have the sugared fig lip tint-- OH, THE SCENT AND THE TASTE! I have it in regular and jumbo. I keep one in my desk and one in my purse. Super moisturizing.

We probably won't get the lip balm because we are already getting a lip item-- but WHO KNOWS? ???? 

No skin care products yet so I am leaning towards that or the fragrance as my guesses. 

OOOOOHHHH! We will get a discount from Pacifica. I am sooooooooo getting the eye palette and the cheek colors. And free ship over 25.00 perfect! kk, I don't care what we get from Pacifica it is all good stuff.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> P.S. Pacifica does not do "vial on card" samples. They have these little round tins of their solid perfumes as samples. The tins are partly filled in the sample size. They are ONLY two dollars for a sample size online and they come in almost every fragrance. If we get a sample of theirs it would be fine, too. I have tried about a half dozen fragrances that way. That is how I discovered my beloved Island Vanilla.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing! I ordered five of the samples. If you order five, they have a shipping special of $2.95. So excited to try their solid perfumes!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would love to try the blood orange! I have the sugared fig lip tint-- OH, THE SCENT AND THE TASTE! I have it in regular and jumbo. I keep one in my desk and one in my purse. Super moisturizing.
> 
> ...


 I got so excited when I saw their scents, I totally forgot to look at the rest of their site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to try ALL THE LIP BALMS. I love the little sampler scents, too. That is a great way to try them!


----------



## lemony007 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I might have to try this! I loved the smell of the lotion we got


 It smells very similar to that, and tastes kinda like fruit loops. I'm pretty sure I got it at target.



> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would love to try the blood orange! I have the sugared fig lip tint-- OH, THE SCENT AND THE TASTE! I have it in regular and jumbo. I keep one in my desk and one in my purse. Super moisturizing.
> 
> ...


 A discount would be awesome especially since it never occurred to me to look at their website until you posted the link. I am definitely going to have to purchase some of their fragrance samples, and maybe a few other products too. They have such amazing scents.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 3, 2013)

Am I the only one who HATED the Pacifica blood orange lip balm thing?  I thought it tasted, smelled, and looked horrible (on me).


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 3, 2013)

This is possibly slightly off topic... do you know how long the discounts we get on the cards generally last for? I was wondering if it was too late to use one at this point for the April bag...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

To answer some questions-- I am not sure about the ipsy product discounts-- go to ipsy and to "My Glam Room" and click on the products. Each one has a different type of discount, special, free gift, so maybe differing end times.

Secondly I FORGOT TO TELL YOU ALL-- when I said I got the Pacifica skin care sampler set the sugared fig lip tint was IN THE SAMPLER. They were giving away the jumbo tint as a free gift. Also, the free gift offers on Pacifica are usually with a certain dollar amount purchase, so those little 2.00 perfume samples are great add-ons if yuo are close to the price, but not quite. 

Another thing: SIGN UP FOR THE PACIFICA newsletter! They offer discounts and sales that are sometimes not on the site. 

here is the Pacifica Skin care sampler set for 22.00 with the lip tint balm:

http://www.pacificaperfume.com/face/good-karma-skincare-set

They are small, deluxe size/travel size products and the lip balm is full-sized. 

If you want to try i would wait til we get our discount on ipsy, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

Ah, I keep forgetting things to post after I click send. hahahhaa

Another thing I have noticed about Pacifica is that you can use multiple discount codes at check out. For example, in the newsletter they sometimes send out free sample codes and free gift add on codes. I have added on a free ship code and more than one different free sample code at checkout. Most companies say one code per check out. So that's just an FYI to keep in mind.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I almost feel like a nice rollerball would be like...too nice along with the full size Zoya...I dunno why. I guess I'm trying to be practical.  I would LOVE to see the Pacifica rollerball in June (Kinda like a nice summery scent to start off the season).  If we get the rollerball in this bag - that would be hella amazing.


 That's the SAME thing I was thinking! Granted, this is only my second month so I don't really have any experience with what they send out, but I kept thinking -- nice nail polish, nice lip product, nice fragrance -- almost like it's too good to all be a possibility. But yeah, all of those will be a perfect storm for happiness in my world. I'm wishing upon stars enough for all of us! Haha


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 3, 2013)

From what the soilers shows we  will be getting concealer and pastel nail polish!


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe this will be the replacement bag for those who are getting two bag this month? Heres to wishful thinking! I love that bag!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 3, 2013)

In looking at the Pacifica website, I notice the "Reincarnation of Natural Beauty" video is listed shown on the pages under the "Beauty" heading for face, lips, and body, but I didn't see where the video was embedded on any of the other pages for Fragrances, Home, Gifts, etc. Maybe the video on Ipsy is a clue as to what type if Pacifica item we'll receive (beauty item for face, lips, or body)...?


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 3, 2013)

I really hope I get the yellow one


----------



## sprite9034 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To answer some questions-- I am not sure about the ipsy product discounts-- go to ipsy and to "My Glam Room" and click on the products. Each one has a different type of discount, special, free gift, so maybe differing end times.
> 
> ...


 FWIW, my Target is carrying that same skincare set for $18- I talk myself out of buying it every trip  /emoticons/w[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> FWIW, my Target is carrying that same skincare set for $18- I talk myself out of buying it every trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, that is a good price! I don't have a car and I so I buy everything online that is beauty-oriented. I tried the set just to see-- and I think it was worth it because I got two products I love and use. The other two I am giving in a gift set for my BFF on her birthday in July along with other samples and a cute ipsy bag and some other goodies I have bought for her. I think she will love them!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In looking at the Pacifica website, I notice the "Reincarnation of Natural Beauty" video is listed shown on the pages under the "Beauty" heading for face, lips, and body, but I didn't see where the video was embedded on any of the other pages for Fragrances, Home, Gifts, etc. Maybe the video on Ipsy is a clue as to what type if Pacifica item we'll receive (beauty item for face, lips, or body)...?


 The video is kind of a California surfing video with pretty women and a young girl. They don't show any products, but I am assuming they are promoting skin and makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Dollysantana (May 3, 2013)

I spy some eyeshadow etc. and body lotion in the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I spy some eyeshadow etc. and body lotion in the video
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, gosh! How did I miss that!!! OH!! COOL! They must be planning on launching some more colors. Right now they have the three colors for the face and the quad for the eyes. THE LOTION IS ISLAND VANILLA!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

I discovered on Pacifica that they have an incentive program for people who sign up on their site! I found out once I logged in. So make sure you sign up so maybe your friends and you can get credit. 





"Any new member you send an e-mail invite to who signs up via your personal link will earn you a $10 credit on PacificaPerfume.com when your referral makes his or her first purchase. You'll get $10 when their first order ships. All credits are subject to review and approval."

Once I logged in it took me to a page with a code/link generator. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## urbaout (May 3, 2013)

I found this ... http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg8v08jm7j1l14e8 I see a perfume from Pacifica, a cream or shower gel, maybe a macadamia stuff


----------



## urbaout (May 3, 2013)

The silver thing is St Tropez fake tan


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *urbaout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I found this ... http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg8v08jm7j1l14e8
> 
> I see a perfume from Pacifica, a cream or shower gel, maybe a macadamia stuff


 OH MY GOSH! So much stuff-- and they say we are getting two-- I wonder if random? (!!!) Two are Pacifica perfume roller balls--Island Vanilla and Tahitia Gardenia


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *urbaout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The silver thing is St Tropez fake tan


 How on earth did you find that? heehee SUPER SLEUTH!


----------



## bonita22 (May 3, 2013)

I don't like it when Ipsy sends out so many product variations. Mainly because what I liked about Ipsy was that we all got almost the same thing except any or items. Hopefully Ipsy doesn't turn into Birchbox (without the points), where some people get really good boxes and others get some not so good ones. I hope I get something good. I hope I get a rollerball and a hair product maybe the macadamia hair one. I do not like tanning and I'm not a fan of lipgloss.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 3, 2013)

Eh, I hope it isn't the Tahitian Gardenia.


----------



## aricukier (May 3, 2013)

This bag is looking amazing! But it is looking like there will be a lot of variation. I hate having box/bag envy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I want to try everything!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

Island Vanilla​ 


Tahitian Gardenia​


----------



## diana16 (May 3, 2013)

So many things I want to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This bag is looking amazing! But it is looking like there will be a lot of variation. I hate having box/bag envy
> 
> 
> ...


 Two out of five leaves a lot of variations. Could this be a teaser for future bags?


----------



## lady41 (May 3, 2013)

hey guys sorry to just chime in here (i always follow the thread) just wanted to say one tube looks like pacifica coconut crushed pearl luminizing body butter. I have the fs and the tube looks exactly like the one on their website.


----------



## diana16 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Two out of five leaves a lot of variations. Could this be a teaser for future bags?


I really hope it is a teaser for future bags! i would love to try everything and I wouldnt want to be bag envy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yallah (May 3, 2013)

Broke down and re-subbed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love Pacifica and would love to try the a Macadamia oil product. Not crazy about the pastel Zoya but i'll be interested to try their formula. Can never have too many lipsticks or lip glosses, and i'm interested to try the concealer, so a win all around!


----------



## gemstone (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hey guys sorry to just chime in here (i always follow the thread) just wanted to say one tube looks like pacifica coconut crushed pearl luminizing body butter. I have the fs and the tube looks exactly like the one on their website.


 http://www.pacificaperfume.com/fragrance/island-glow

The other looks like its their coconut crushed pearl bronzing body butter.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 3, 2013)

omg I am so excited now!!!! I hope we all get at least one pacifica product out of what is shown.. I'm looking forward to the discount code we get so I can try some of their other products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is possibly slightly off topic... do you know how long the discounts we get on the cards generally last for? I was wondering if it was too late to use one at this point for the April bag...


 Even if you lost the card, they should have sent you an email around the middle of the month with the discounts. I believe the Mica beauty one ended on the 30th, but the other ones were still good.

I decided to not be lazy &amp; check for you:

Be A Bombshell also ended on April 30

SexyHair ($5 off $25 at Ulta) ends 5/10

Two Cosmetics "Receive 25% off your purchase and all ipsy orders will receive a free lip gloss with order" ends 5/20

Sation "Save 20% off your purchase" ends 5/31


----------



## casey anne (May 3, 2013)

So with today's sneak peek, are we expecting a product shown with this months bag??


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So someone posted this on facebook:
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I emailed Mirabella to get the pictures of the lipstick to update the review section of MUT. The reply I got back was more than expected. I'm not sure if I want to spill or tease you ladies but for now I'll tease.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 That's great, so far I love the primer we got from Mirabella and I would love to keep trying their products.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, if you were wondering if we'd be getting a single or multiple concealers, here's ipsy's reply when someone asked about it on facebook:
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepinkk (May 3, 2013)

I see everyone saying macadamia oil.. is this the one?? http://m.ulta.com/mt/www.ulta.com//ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod2530247


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 3, 2013)

Totally placed an order on Pacifica this AM.  I had started last night..decided to sleep on it...but when I woke up I still really wanted the stuff.  And hey - free shipping code - nice.  I did get their eyeshadow - anyone use it before?


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 3, 2013)

I am starting to think that there will be more variations of bags..only because of the quiz and what not.  BUT we will all get like 3 main products and then the variation will go from there.


----------



## LolaJay (May 3, 2013)

I'm getting really excited! This is my first Ipsy bag. I was a BB subscriber for a long time but needed a change  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like I hopped on the train at JUST the right time (for once)!!!

A big THANK YOU to all of you super sleuths! You guys rock!


----------



## Lorenk (May 3, 2013)

After reading all the stuff about Pacifica, I signed up for their website &amp; got an email saying I get a free Sugared Fig lip quench with my purchase of $25 or more.

There doesn't appear to be an expiration date, so I think I will wait &amp; see what kind of discount we get from Ipsy, hopefully I can combine them!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 3, 2013)

> After reading all the stuff about Pacifica, I signed up for their website &amp; got an email saying I get a free Sugared Fig lip quench with my purchase of $25 or more. There doesn't appear to be an expiration date, so I think I will wait &amp; see what kind of discount we get from Ipsy, hopefully I can combine them!


 oooh I think I'll do the same thing!


----------



## skylite (May 3, 2013)

> After reading all the stuff about Pacifica, I signed up for their website &amp; got an email saying I get a free Sugared Fig lip quench with my purchase of $25 or more. There doesn't appear to be an expiration date, so I think I will wait &amp; see what kind of discount we get from Ipsy, hopefully I can combine them!


 This is exactly what I'm doing. Lol. I'm dying to try some of the perfume samples now ! I'm so excited for this bag.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe we're getting the mysterious Pacific perfumes that we saw in the video a few months back. We have yet to see those after all.
> 
> http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcynjbtd5rlwzn/ -- note this is NOT a spoiler link


 It would be nice if we got those.


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *urbaout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I found this ... http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg8v08jm7j1l14e8
> 
> I see a perfume from Pacifica, a cream or shower gel, maybe a macadamia stuff


 Thanks for the find!

I spy Pacifica rollerballs &amp; lotions, Macadamia Natural Oil (I have like four bottles of it), St.Tropez One Night Instant Glow (not sure if it's face or body), the glass blue dropper not sure what that is.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 3, 2013)

The blue glass bottle looks like the Nume Argan Oil that I received in the November 2012 Glossybox. Could be that?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the find!
> ...


 I wonder if these are going to be "or" items, thus furthering their "bag customized for YOU" thing they're doing this month


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 3, 2013)

Dang it. I couldn't choose. 




  I ordered one of each Pacifica sample!

Shopping cart 
Remove Products   Qty. Total 


Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



French Lilac Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Lotus Garden Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Malibu Lemon Blossom Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Mediterranean Fig Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Mexican Cocoa Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Persian Rose Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Sandalwood Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Spanish Amber Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Tahitian Gardenia Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00
Subtotal: $34.00
If you spend $16 more you get free shipping


----------



## LolaJay (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang it. I couldn't choose.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

​ _Makeup &gt; Makeup Sets
Get ready to have a memorable Spring Fling with TWO of these remaining goodies! What special two do you have your eye on?_​ 
So a couple of things I'm taking away from this. One the May theme is probably Spring Fling and two there are going to be two sets of products sent. In the picture I spy, left to right:


Pacifica roll on perfume
Arganics by NuMe Argan Oil
St. Tropez One Night Instant product (no idea face or body)
Pacifica body butter tube
Pacifica roll on perfume (different scent)
Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Oil Treatment
Possibly Mirabella's Lip Luster liner
Pacifica body butter tube (different scent)

I want either Pacifica perfume and lotion and the liner those three items would make me happy. NO TANNING! I HATE tanning stuff and I don't need another bottle of argan oil because I have a shoe box full of products like that.



> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probably since they work with NuMe.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE that bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I love that bag too!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 3, 2013)

Please oh please oh PLEASE NO TANNING STUFF. Yes I'm fair skinned but don't really have any desire to tan!

I would love the Macadamia &amp; Pacifica items though!


----------



## lms1988 (May 3, 2013)

I really hope I get one of the perfumes, fake tan, or the lip luster since we received Pacifica lotion and argan oil in past bags. I know they're different products obviously, but still similar. Maybe they'll give new subs those?? Either way- all around great bag, I'm excited!


----------



## BridgetPS (May 3, 2013)

I use St. Tropez bronzing mousse now, and it is GREAT!  I'm sure their other products are just as good.  Best "fake" tan I've every had.


----------



## lms1988 (May 3, 2013)

Just got an email from HauteLook- theBalm products are up until 8am Monday!


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got an email from HauteLook- theBalm products are up until 8am Monday!


 Just bought the Meet Matt(s) and the Nude'tude palettes


----------



## JamieO (May 3, 2013)

You know, normally I don't like tanning stuff, but I do like the Pacifica bronzing body butter. I mix it with a little regular lotion (I use Philosophy Hawaiian Getaway) to lighten it up a bit, and I use it on my legs when I wear shorts of skirts. It gives them a little color so they don't look pasty white, but it's not super dark or orangey. And it's instant color, not something you have to wait on to develop or build up gradually, so it's not as much a tanning product as it is a bronzing product, which really is pretty handy when you just need some color for one day. I've even used it on my cheeks! That said, I hope I don't get it. I already have some and I really don't use it often enough to need more. I would love to try the luminizing version, though! And I would be happy with any of the other products in the pic Zadi just posted.


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 3, 2013)

I can't wait for this bag they are totally teasing us this month!!


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jnm9jem (May 3, 2013)

Ok, I REALLY DO NOT want the Macadamia Oil!! I have gotten 2 of those in other sample boxes! Anything else is welcomed though - especially Pacifica!!!!!!


----------



## Lorenk (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if these are going to be "or" items, thus furthering their "bag customized for YOU" thing they're doing this month


 I think so, the Facebook post said "two of these items" with eight items pictured


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

So I know that Mirabella is working with Ipsy but the pictures I have from Mirabella do not have the caps on the product so I had to hunt for an image of the product with the cap. I'm not completely convinced that we're getting the Mirabella Lip Luster liner in this bag and that those liners will come in a future bag. At first I thought we were but now I'm not so sure.



​ Image from Modern Salon​


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 3, 2013)

Of the products here are the ones I think I would be okay with: the vanilla roller ball (floral scents give me headaches), the non-bronzing Pacifica body lotion/butter, the Macadamia, the argan oil (though I still have half of the last bottle, I can always use it for my hair).

I think if I remember my quiz right I have perfume and tanning stuff both un-selected. The pearly stuff actually sounds perfect for me, but if I got the bronzing one it would probably go to my sister. I am really, really pale and any pigment at all would likely show up oddly on my skin. I would definitely try it first though. Honestly, my sister is pretty much the opposite of me (she tans and likes floral scents) so nothing has to be thrown out ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (May 3, 2013)

I kinda want to try the St. Tropez and the Argan Oil , I already have 3 macadamia oil samples from other boxes


----------



## Jenniferrr (May 3, 2013)

i cant wait for this bag!!! it looks amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (May 3, 2013)

I'm happy with any of it except the tanning stuff, I am way too pale for it lol


----------



## BisousDarling (May 3, 2013)

I would gladly take any of those items except for the Argan oil. I'm not really into the oils thing, I've used some, not my deal, but I keep getting them in my boxes. Fingers crossed that I don't get that! Although the Macadamia product is an oil... I'm ok with getting that since I'm trying to grow my hair back out and I love that brand. I realize that I pretty much just contradicted myself, but I love Macadamia products, so I guess that makes it ok in my head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 3, 2013)

Well, I can always trade the stuff I don't want for the stuff I do want. The magic of MUT trading!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 3, 2013)

Really hope us pale ladies don't end up with the self tanner (though I have a feeling that might be how it works out). I don't want or need a self tanner hoping for the Pacifica stuff I loved the blood orange we were sent a few months ago so much so I stocked up on it. I have a sample of the island vanilla and it smells heavenly too! Not too interested in the other stuff either but maybe I think I would have to see it in person.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 3, 2013)

I don't really want the tanning stuff because I'm really pale (but tan pretty easily if I would actually go outside, lol), but anything else would be fine with me. Also, not too into hair oils, but love argan oil! I just ordered more Josie Maran a couple of weeks ago, but would gladly take some more from another brand. I think I really want the rollerball perfume the most though. I got a Kai one in my Popsugar Must Have for April and I love how easy it is to keep in my purse! I think this may be my favorite bag so far (I've only been getting these since January).


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

For those of you not familiar with the Macadamia oil. (Turns out I have four new bottles and three open/used/empty ones in my stash of empties - which I've been meaning to blog about, lol.)

First, a better image of the spoiler pic from the Ipsy FB page. The one on their website the resolution is smaller. This completely rules out that it's a Mirabella lip liner.



​ 
Second, the Macadamia Healing Oil.



​


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 3, 2013)

I'm going for the tanning stuff and a rollerball. The Nume argan oil I received in glossybox a few months back and its disgusting...its like thick syrup and if I remember correctly its not anywhere close to pure argan oil... like there was a small amount so the used the word argan but it was misleading


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 3, 2013)

The Pacifica Tubes are for sure their Coconut crushed pearl Luminizer and Bronzer products 







Edited to add I think the rollerball scents are going to be Island Vanilla and Tahitian Gardenia


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you not familiar with the Macadamia oil. (Turns out I have four new bottles and three open/used/empty ones in my stash of empties - which I've been meaning to blog about, lol.)
> 
> ...


 Hmmm... Would it be greedy to say I'd like to try all 8 products?





I am pale and don't tan, but I've heard so many great things about St. Tropez that I'm totally ok with getting it.  Except I don't think my profile is at all set up for a self-tanner/bronzer preference.

I'm already so happy with all the other items (Zoya! Cute bag! Lipstick/gloss! Concealer...meh, but worth a try), that Ipsy can't disappoint me now.  If I could hug the team that put this month's bag together, I would.


----------



## bluemustang (May 3, 2013)

I loooove St Tropez. I am normally 'light' but can transform to light/medium with St Tropez mousse (the mitt is a must, takes half a second to apply and is ALWAYS even. I don't tan at all (plus I'm SPF happy) so I appreciate that I get a bit of color by applying lightly. I have the Instant one in the pictures (if its for the body) and like it.. I mix a bit with my body lotion and apply so that it isn't too dark. The good part is that it lasts forever since I don't need much! I haven't had problems with streaking or transferring onto clothing.


----------



## katie danielle (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I discovered on Pacifica that they have an incentive program for people who sign up on their site! I found out once I logged in. So make sure you sign up so maybe your friends and you can get credit.
> 
> ...


 I didn't even realize they had an online shop and now I'm intrigued to buy basically all of their products that you've mentioned in your posts here lol. The scents sound so lovely. I'm going to check out the website later, I'd love to give you the referral credit since you really did refer me through reading your posts on this thread! I'll message you my email address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (May 3, 2013)

I know I will be doing this too once we get a discount code.. You are not alone!



> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang it. I couldn't choose.
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would gladly take any of those items except for the Argan oil. I'm not really into the oils thing, I've used some, not my deal, but I keep getting them in my boxes. Fingers crossed that I don't get that! Although the Macadamia product is an oil... I'm ok with getting that since I'm trying to grow my hair back out and I love that brand. I realize that I pretty much just contradicted myself, but I love Macadamia products, so I guess that makes it ok in my head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha that makes sense in my head too!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you like it? The only one I've smelled is the orange


 I lied.  I have the French Lilac.  It's AMAZING..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I bought it at Henry's (AKA Sprouts)


----------



## irene- (May 3, 2013)

> This bag is looking amazing! But it is looking like there will be a lot of variation. I hate having box/bag envy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I want to try everything!


 I'm with you on that! The good thing is that we're on this thread. We're all so different and will receive different combinations and can review things on here honestly. I'm really glad I joined MUT, everyone is so helpful and supportive to eachother! I will be happy with anything I get in this month's bag, even the tanning stuff (I can use it on my legs to get them to match my already tan arms). So excited! I want my tracking email already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 3, 2013)

Of course I had to sign up! I really really want to get the Gardenia perfume and the St. Tropez... at least the St. Tropez looks like it will be easy to trade for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2013)

I am so so so excited for this bag. I'd honestly be happy with any combo of those things, I already have a macadamia oil from a Beauty Army box but I wouldn't mind a second. 

I'm also excited about a discount code for Pacifica stuff too! This is going to be SUCH a good month. Now I'll cross my fingers that they aren't using DHL again so I can get my bag before June ;-)


----------



## aricukier (May 3, 2013)

The whole variation thing is a good marketing strategy.  So many people from the April birchbox bought the color changing nail polish just based on wanting to try it and not getting it.  Unfortunately, my makeup budget is tied up in Ipsy and Birchbox, so what I get is what I get.


----------



## ling168 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want the Perfume and Macadamia Oil Treatment... *crosses fingers*


----------



## katlyne (May 3, 2013)

I really really want the vanilla rollerball and the bronzing lotion. I'm almost out of my regular fake baking lotion. So another would be nice. Although. I know its extremely unlikely for me to get 2 pacifica products. Soooo I would like a vanilla rollerball anddd.....idk..NOT THE NUME! Other than that.


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got an email from HauteLook- theBalm products are up until 8am Monday!


 Just bought Nude Tude, Mary Lou-minizer, Bahama Mama, and their tinted moisturizer.  My first time trying theBalm productss!!

On to the spoilers: I just got tons of samples from Macadamia mailed to me, so I really hope I don't get that.  I think I like Living Proof better anyway!  I wouldn't mind the self tanner as I am looking for one to try, I just worry about not putting it on properly and looking like a hot orange streaky mess.  I have no experience with Pacifica products, but you ladies seem to love them, so yay!


----------



## MrsMeow (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The whole variation thing is a good marketing strategy.  So many people from the April birchbox bought the color changing nail polish just based on wanting to try it and not getting it.  Unfortunately, my makeup budget is tied up in Ipsy and Birchbox, so *what I get is what I get.  *


 This reminded me of a saying I use with my kids - "You get what you get and you don't throw a fit."  Said usually when they get angry that they got a Thomas plate instead of a Woody plate or something equally ridiculous.  Guess it applies to beauty subscriptions, too, lol.


----------



## Wida (May 3, 2013)

The Pacifica body butter that's laying down is a one day bronzing butter - with a ton of shimmer in it.  I have it and it's coconut scented, but I don't like it as it's a funky color and there is just way too much glitter in it.  http://www.pacificaperfume.com/body-care/coconut-crushed-pearl-bronzing-body-butter-8oz

I wonder if the other Pacifica butter is the regular crushed pearl lotion:

http://www.pacificaperfume.com/body-care/coconut-crushed-pearl-luminizing-body-butter-8oz

*edited - I obviously hadn't read back through the new posts and somebody had already posted these.  oops.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 3, 2013)

This bag looks great!  I could go either way on tanning products too.  What makes them darken your skin, speeds up the healing process on my form of psoriasis.

Did anyone else notice how Michelle Phan kept talking about how tan she had gotten on her vacation and how she loves being tan?  It oddly stuck out to me, maybe it was a hint!? Hindsight, lol.


----------



## chelsbot92 (May 3, 2013)

I have never been so excited about a bag! I mean, everything that they have shown a sneak peek for has looked awesome! This has been the first bag where I don't care what color polish I get or if I get the lipstick or the gloss. I just think the whole bag looks good this time. I really think Ipsy out did themselves this time! I really like the bag itself too. I know I've been reading that a lot of people don't like the chevron pattern but I think it's super cute! I want the 10th to hurry up and get here already!


----------



## lms1988 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought Nude Tude, Mary Lou-minizer, Bahama Mama, and their tinted moisturizer.  My first time trying theBalm productss!!
> 
> On to the spoilers: I just got tons of samples from Macadamia mailed to me, so I really hope I don't get that.  I think I like Living Proof better anyway!  I wouldn't mind the self tanner as I am looking for one to try, I just worry about not putting it on properly and looking like a hot orange streaky mess.  I have no experience with Pacifica products, but you ladies seem to love them, so yay!


 I have Nude Tude and Mary Lou-minizer - I love both! I ordered Bahama Mama and their Time Balm foundation. I guessed on the color of the foundation, so hopefully it matches. :/ You'll love their products!


----------



## catipa (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never been so excited about a bag! I mean, everything that they have shown a sneak peek for has looked awesome! This has been the first bag where I don't care what color polish I get or if I get the lipstick or the gloss. I just think the whole bag looks good this time. I really think Ipsy out did themselves this time! I really like the bag itself too. I know I've been reading that a lot of people don't like the chevron pattern but I think it's super cute! I want the 10th to hurry up and get here already!


I agree with you, this looks like it is going to ROCK!


----------



## klg534 (May 3, 2013)

I am so excited, Ipsy made me fall in love with Pacifica in January. For anyone else who loves it, you can find it at whole foods and sample/test the scents, and I actually found some pacifica lotion at TJ Maxx. I was so excited because it was only $3.  I went out and bought the blood orange rollerball set at my target last month, so I hope I get a different one...even though its awesome and I would LOVE more.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited, Ipsy made me fall in love with Pacifica in January. For anyone else who loves it, you can find it at whole foods and sample/test the scents, and I actually found some pacifica lotion at TJ Maxx. I was so excited because it was only $3.  I went out and bought the blood orange rollerball set at my target last month, so I hope I get a different one...even though its awesome and I would LOVE more.


 I love tj maxx for many reasons including that!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 3, 2013)

I'll gladly take anything but the St. Tropez or Argan Oil (I already have Josie Maran, big bottle, so I don't really need it but if I get it no biggie). PAAAALE girl here and I don't tan, don't want to tan, will never tan lol...did I mention no tan? I updated my profile though, that I'm not interesting in tanning, so I'm not really worried


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 3, 2013)

wow ipsy REALLY outdid themselves this month. wow...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow ipsy REALLY outdid themselves this month. wow...


 TRUTH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am SO unbelievably excited. I was pretty happy with April's bag too- but this makes up for March's bag for sure!!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 3, 2013)

As much as I might have my preferences (or in this case things I just would not use), I think I am going to be quite happy with this bag. I know I will like and use the lip product, gloss or lipstick, I like all but one of the polish colors and I think I could still layer it or something to make it work, I already have plans for the concealer even if it is too dark, and I bet at least one of the other two products will be something I like since I did specifically not choose tanning as one of the things I want to try in the quiz. I

If I get the perfume and it is too floral, it can go to my sister. The yellow nail polish (if I happened to get that color) can go first dibs to my mom, second to my sister. Self tanner, again to my sister (or heck, one of my brothers self tans too, I think). And I think I would feel like I got my $10 worth just with the lip product and concealer, personally.

As far as the bag design... I have found a use for all the others so far except last months. For example: Jan - holds my pain relievers and allergy stuff for my fiance in my big purse, Feb - holds a set of sample lipsticks made by a company that I am testing out (hopefully releasing soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), Mar - I use it for my jewelry (as in fashion jewelry) when I travel. I might give my niece the white/pink bag just because of the color and she loves pink and the white might start to look grungy pretty quickly if I use it to carry stuff in my bags.

So really, I am totally optimistic and thrilled with this one ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amy lyn (May 3, 2013)

I've only been an ipsy member for two months and I've stalked this thread religiously since then, but this bag is so awesome I had to join make up talk so I could join in.  I'm so freaking excited for this bag I could just pee!  I just set up a second subscription.  If I get self-tanning anything, I'm up for a trade! My skin is alabaster and even the lightest of light tanning products make me look like an oompa loompa


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2013)

I keep coming back here to peek at the spoiler pics! I'm so excited for this month! I've been subscribed since last October and loved the first few months (through January) but Feb, March &amp; even April were all meh for me so this was going to be my deciding month. It definitely looks like I'm sticking around!

I bet there will be a lot of shipping weight comparison going on this month too unless they start updating our Glam room with exactly what we're getting ala Birchbox (though I kind of hope they don't, it's fun to have SOME surprise!)


----------



## casey anne (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only been an ipsy member for two months and I've stalked this thread religiously since then, but this bag is so awesome I had to join make up talk so I could join in.  I'm so freaking excited for this bag I could just pee!  I just set up a second subscription.  If I get self-tanning anything, I'm up for a trade! My skin is alabaster and even the lightest of light tanning products make me look like an oompa loompa


 this would def be a good month for a second subscription...


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this would def be a good month for a second subscription...


 Uh yeah. Totally just added a 2nd sub...probably only for this month but there's so much good stuff I can't pass it up! I tried to make my 2nd profile as different from my 1st so I don't get too many dupes.


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2013)

Those of you who have 2 subs, do you use the same name for both? I didn't know if it was "allowed" and I should sign up under one of my daughter's names instead ;-)


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

So the items are.... We know that everyone is getting Zoya, everyone is getting a lip item be it a lipstick OR gloss, everyone is getting a concealer and everyone is getting two of the remaining items. Since OR items typically are of the same type I think the unknown is some type of face item similar to the Yaby

*Item*
*Who Is Getting It*
*Type*
*Zoya*
*everyone*
nail polish *Mirabella lipstick*
*OR item*
lips *Unknown lipgloss*
*OR item*
lips *Yaby (?) concealors*
*everyone*
face Pacifica roll on perfume - Vanilla random perfume Pacifica roll on perfume - Gardenia random perfume Arganics by NuMe Argan Oil random hair Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Oil Treatment random hair St. Tropez One Night Instant (face or body?) random body/face Pacifica body butter tube - Luminizing random body Pacifica body butter tube - Bronzing random body Unknown item random? ?


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you who have 2 subs, do you use the same name for both? I didn't know if it was "allowed" and I should sign up under one of my daughter's names instead ;-)


 It's not disallowed. I have four accounts but I get only one bag and the remaining three go to each of my daughters. The accounts are in their name but the payment comes from the same credit card which is listen in my name.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 3, 2013)

I really want the vanilla rollerball, but I think I will love anything I get this month.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 3, 2013)

Searching around on Ipsy for products based on the sneak peeks.. thinking this will be the St Tropez product going out this month! Kinda crossing my fingers for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcukc2vr7umtxu/


----------



## katie danielle (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the items are.... We know that everyone is getting Zoya, everyone is getting a lip item be it a lipstick OR gloss, everyone is getting a concealer and everyone is getting two of the remaining items. Since OR items typically are of the same type I think the unknown is some type of face item similar to the Yaby
> 
> ...


 Maybe everyone's getting the Zoya, a lip product, and the tanning stuff, and then one of the Pacifica products and one of the 2 hair oils?


----------



## bluemustang (May 3, 2013)

> Searching around on Ipsy for products based on the sneak peeks.. thinking this will be the St Tropez product going out this month! Kinda crossing my fingers for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcukc2vr7umtxu/


The sample tube I got from Sephora awhile ago was 1.69 oz.. Nice sized.. Hopefully this is the same!


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not disallowed. I have four accounts but I get only one bag and the remaining three go to each of my daughters. The accounts are in their name but the payment comes from the same credit card which is listen in my name.


 Awesome. Thanks Zadi!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (May 3, 2013)

Deleted.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 3, 2013)

If, right now, I got a second subscription would I get 2 *this* month?  How does that sub window work again?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (May 3, 2013)

> Maybe everyone's getting the Zoya, a lip product, and the tanning stuff, and then one of the Pacifica products and one of the 2 hair oils?





> Maybe everyone's getting the Zoya, a lip product, and the tanning stuff, and then one of the Pacifica products and one of the 2 hair oils?


 You're forgetting the concealer everyone will get as well.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Searching around on Ipsy for products based on the sneak peeks.. thinking this will be the St Tropez product going out this month! Kinda crossing my fingers for it
> 
> 
> ...


lol, agreed and was just coming in to post that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've heard it's great but never tried it.


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If, right now, I got a second subscription would I get 2 *this* month?  How does that sub window work again?


 I'm pretty sure. When I signed up it said I'd be billed tomorrow, so I'm assuming that means this month as my next billing date on my profile is June 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 3, 2013)

Hoping for vanilla rollerball and an oil. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 3, 2013)

I seriously cannot wait for this bag. Every spoiler they post just looks more and more incredible. 

I got my earth day order from Zoya today... apparently I ordered Julie and totally forgot. So if I get that one in my bag, I'll be trading for a different one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I *really* hope I get one of those roller balls...


----------



## pengutango (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hm, I'm indifferent to most of the stuff, though I don't need more body butter or oil products. Nothing really catches my attention, so we'll see what I end up with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going for the tanning stuff and a rollerball. The Nume argan oil I received in glossybox a few months back and its disgusting...its like thick syrup and if I remember correctly its not anywhere close to pure argan oil... like there was a small amount so the used the word argan but it was misleading


 Eww, if that's the case, even more reason I don't want it. I already have another bottle of argan oil, so I don't need another one. Also, I noticed when I compared the Josie Maran one to the John Masters Organics one I have, the Josie Maran is pretty much clear and seems a bit more oily feeling, which makes me wonder how pure it is.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 3, 2013)

Borrowing Zadidoll's list to add the links to the product pages on Ipsy's website:

1. *Pacifica Roll-On Perfume in 'Island Vanilla'* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcynjbtd5rlwzn/ 2. Arganics by NuMe Argan Oil ? 3. *St. Tropez One Night Only Instant Glow Body Lotion* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcukc2vr7umtxu/ 4. *Pacifica Luminizing Body Butter* *(Coconut Crushed Pearl)* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg5yxwdvfr9i14rs/ 5. *Pacifica Roll-On Perfume in 'Tahitian Gardenia' - *same link as #1 6. *Macadamia Hair Healing Oil Treatment* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcsgpzr5cx7sj7/ 7. Possibly Mirabella's Lip Luster liner ?

8. *Pacifica Bronzing Body Butter (Coconut Crushed Pearl)* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfctjsh4wn9pt9a/

Edited to condense into a list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the items are.... We know that everyone is getting Zoya, everyone is getting a lip item be it a lipstick OR gloss, everyone is getting a concealer and everyone is getting two of the remaining items. Since OR items typically are of the same type I think the unknown is some type of face item similar to the Yaby
> 
> ...


 I'm confused by this. I thought that zoya-#1, lip product=2, concealer=3 and then 2 of the 8=4&amp;5........OH, NEVERMIND. YOU MEAN THE UNKNOWN ITEM IN THE PICTURE! I'm smart I promise.


----------



## katlyne (May 3, 2013)

do you guys think that the unknown item could be an eyebrow/lash serum? I got one in a sample society box a few months back and the tube looks similar.


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

And still no one has any clue to what that is. It kind of reminds me of the mascara sample Birchbox sent out last year from Dior but I highly doubt that it's Dior mascara.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know it's not because they said no the balm products but it really reminds me of their lip stains


----------



## BisousDarling (May 3, 2013)

So glad that I didn't cancel after last month. Ipsy really listened to all of us and started working on getting us, what I would deem, higher quality products. I've been pleased with most of my bags, but last months really didn't do it for me, especially with the Two Cosmetics thing. I'm so excited for this bag!


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

Can you post a pic of it?



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you guys think that the unknown item could be an eyebrow/lash serum? I got one in a sample society box a few months back and the tube looks similar.


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

The Arganics is this &gt; http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-h6kizp50juzbzpl/

I'm not 100% sure on Mirabella's Lip Luster liner because I have images of those and the image doesn't match.



> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Borrowing Zadidoll's list to add the links to the product pages on Ipsy's website:
> 
> ...


----------



## Krendall (May 3, 2013)

Could the unknown item be a Mirabella magic marker eyeliner? I have three at home and I think they are in silver tubes like that. Dang, I am at work on an iPad and can't look or post a pic! But that would be awesome if that's what it is.


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could the unknown item be a Mirabella magic marker eyeliner? I have three at home and I think they are in silver tubes like that. Dang, I am at work on an iPad and can't look or post a pic! But that would be awesome if that's what it is.


----------



## Krendall (May 3, 2013)

You rock.


----------



## katlyne (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you post a pic of it?


 jk. I got home and looked at the sample, its got a silver band around where it connects. so not this. sorry! :/


----------



## meaganola (May 3, 2013)

Maybe some sort of eye or cuticle treatment pen? It seems weird to have all of those non-color items and then a liner, so a treatment seems more likely to me.


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2013)

The silver tube also looks like this:

http://www.mirabellabeauty.com/eyes/lash-essential-mascara.html


----------



## Wida (May 3, 2013)

It also looks like the Lashem eyelash serum that Beauty Army sent out a few months ago. That's what I keep thinking when I look at that picture.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (May 3, 2013)

I cannot possibly be more excited for this months glam bag!  WOW---An amazing Birchbox last month and an amazing Ipsy this month!  I am soooooo psyched!!!!


----------



## lorizav (May 3, 2013)

I would LOVE a gardenia rollerball and NO TANNING PRODUCT (I'm in the no tanning group so that would go right up for swap)  Looking forward to an awesome bag


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hey guys sorry to just chime in here (i always follow the thread) just wanted to say one tube looks like pacifica coconut crushed pearl luminizing body butter. I have the fs and the tube looks exactly like the one on their website.


 Oh, wow! Cool. I have wanted to try that as a highlighter. Do you like the product? How do you use it?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.pacificaperfume.com/fragrance/island-glow
> 
> The other looks like its their coconut crushed pearl bronzing body butter.


 Well if four out of the seven are Pacifica the odds of getting Pacifica are great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And they are all products I do not have (yet) so that is SO COOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you on that! The good thing is that we're on this thread. We're all so different and will receive different combinations and can review things on here honestly. I'm really glad I joined MUT, everyone is so helpful and supportive to each other!


 I agree, Irene! I am so happy to find a place to talk about makeup and ipsy. This is a wonderful resource with such nice people. thank you all for your help and support.


----------



## bonita22 (May 3, 2013)

Since there are so many Pacifica products, I'm thinking we will each get at least one item from Pacifica.


----------



## bonita22 (May 3, 2013)

Based on the spoilers here is my wish list: 1. Zoya Julie 2. Mirabella Lipstick 3. Concealer in a medium color 4. Either Pacifica Rollerball Scent 5. Macadamia Oil Fingers crossed I get everything on my wish list and that I don't get any tanning lotions!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This bag looks great!  I could go either way on tanning products too.  What makes them darken your skin, speeds up the healing process on my form of psoriasis.


 I also have psoriasis. Will you please let me know what type you have if that is not too personal? You may PM me if you like. I have not heard about oxidization helping psoriatic issues, and I am eager to try anything non-steroidal that will aid my skin. Thanks so much!!


----------



## urbaout (May 3, 2013)

My wish list : 1. Zoya lilac 2. Lip gloss 3. Concealer light 4. Pacifica rollerball perfume 5. Pacifica body butter


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow ipsy REALLY outdid themselves this month. wow...


 I agree! This is pretty exciting. Looks like a lot of changes at ipsy. I'm so glad to have this forum so we can share our experiences. It will be so fun to see what everyone got in their bags.


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2013)

Wishlist #1 (main account):

1. Mint polish

2. Lipgloss

3. Light concealer

4. Pacifica rollerball

5. Mystery tube item, mostly because I'm curious ;-) or the macadamia oil - I already have one from a BA box but I wouldn't mind a second!

Wishlist #2 (second account):

1. Lilac polish

2. Lipstick

3. Medium concealer

4. Pacifica highlighter or bronzer

5. St. Tropez

Really though, there isn't anything I wouldn't love to get or use. Hence the reason I signed up for two subs this month, haha!


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! This is pretty exciting. Looks like a lot of changes at ipsy. I'm so glad to have this forum so we can share our experiences. It will be so fun to see what everyone got in their bags.


 Definitely! I can't wait to see all the different bag combinations this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepinkk (May 3, 2013)

> I agree, Irene! I am so happy to find a place to talk about makeup and ipsy. This is a wonderful resource with such nice people. thank you all for your help and support.Â


 I agree! I was reading all the post on makeup talk since I first started ipsy and I'm so glad to be apart of it. everyone is so nice and great detectives!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

Thank you to Zadidoll for postinmg that bigger pic. I did not even realize there was 8 items because the stick item seems to be nearly cut out of the FaceBook pic. 

Looking at these items I see a theme: 

2 perfumes

2 oils

2 body products and 

1 self tan

is it possible that stick item has something to do with self-tan? 

I did not check off perfume or tanning, and I did check off dry/damaged hair and dry skin, so I am pretty sure I will get an oil and a body product.


----------



## bonita22 (May 3, 2013)

> I agree! I was reading all the post on makeup talk since I first started ipsy and I'm so glad to be apart of it. everyone is so nice and great detectives!


 I especially love that there are so many great detectives on here!


----------



## kamanda85 (May 3, 2013)

I am so excited about this month! Last month was my first month and I wasn't really thrilled with it. This month looks so amazing that I'm tempted to sign up for a 2nd subscription!


----------



## lemony007 (May 3, 2013)

My Wish List

1. Zoya Polish in Piaf or Neeley

2. Concealer in light

3. Lipstick (I like glosses, but have been in more of a lipstick mood of late)  

4. Pacifica rollerball (either scent)

5. Pacifica body butter (the crushed pearl luminizer, not the bronzing one)

assuming we won't end up with two Pacifica products in each bag I wold want the mystery item. Mostly just to figure out what it is.


----------



## Meahlea (May 3, 2013)

My wish list

1. zoya in anything I don't have

2. concealer in light

3. don't care which lippy

4. pacifica rollerball

5. macadamia oil. almost out of my bottle


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

My wish list for my May Ipsy Glam Bag:


Zoya nail polish - lavender color
Mirabella lipstick - any color
Light concealer
Pacifica perfume - either one
Pacifica luminizing body butter (the white tube)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 3, 2013)

oooh, I love the wishlists, ladies!

I will be totally happy with any of the items they send.  But just in case the Ipsy Fairies are listening:

1) Zoya in Neely

2) Mirabella Lipstick in Pixie

3) Concealer in "Just give me the lightest one you've got" 

4) Pacifica Rollerball Fragrance in Island Vanilla

5) Pacifica Crushed Pearl Luminizer Body Butter   *or* if we're limited to just one Pacifica product, then the random mystery makeup item on the right.  I don't even care what it is.  I want it.


----------



## MrsMeow (May 3, 2013)

Ugh.  Wish I hadn't seen this last spoiler.  I just signed up for another bag, and made my profile pretty different from my current one.  I'll be billed on the 5th and get the May bag still.


----------



## iashleycouture (May 3, 2013)

I am really excited for this months Ipsy. I re subbed my 2nd account for the Zoya polish. I'm just hoping I don't receive any tanning products, as I have no need for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 3, 2013)

Ipsy May Wish List: Zoya polish in any color but yellow Mirabella lip gloss, but lipstick will be great too Light to medium concealer Pacifica Island Vanilla perfume Either oil I actually lost sleep last night out of sheer excitement for the bag and anticipation for the next spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MareNectaris (May 3, 2013)

I'm loving seeing the Wishlists too!  Mine would be-

Zoya Neely (the minty green)

Mirabella Lipstick in Pixie

Light Concealer shade.

Pacifica Perfume, Vanilla Scent

Either of the Hair Oils

I don't think I have the hair products box selected, so I think it's more likely I'll see the body butter and one of the perfumes.

I'm hoping I don't see the tanning products, tanning (be it by beach or bed or bottle) just isn't my thing.


----------



## Rochellena (May 3, 2013)

I signed up for a second account too. I just couldn't help myself. The Zoya, the cute bag, the variations....I want everything.

My Wish List:

First Acct:

Zoya: Neely
Lipgloss
Light concealer
rollerball
macadamia oil


Zoya: Piaf
Lipstick
Light concealer
the other rollerball

St. Tropez...normally I would be very opposed to self-tanning stuff as I am very pale and very happy with my pale, but if I'm getting two bags, it would be fun to try a product I would normally never touch.

Also two super adorable bags!


I am so happy about this month.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 3, 2013)

May wishlist:


Zoya in any colour, but especially Neely (green) or Jacqueline (creamy beige)
Lip gloss
The lightest concealer
Either perfume
Anything but tanning stuff

I'm looking forward to this bag!


----------



## kamanda85 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh.  Wish I hadn't seen this last spoiler.  I just signed up for another bag, and made my profile pretty different from my current one.  I'll be billed on the 5th and get the May bag still.


 I couldn't resist either! Especially once I looked at the polishes on Zoya's website - I'll be happy with any of them and the polish alone is almost worth the $10.


----------



## Lily V (May 3, 2013)

These sneak peeks, links, &amp; pictures everyone's posted are really helpful, thanks for posting them all! I've been enjoying checking them out while lurking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  May will only be my 3rd (4th?) month with ipsy, and it looks like it will be really cool! Even better than last month (&amp; I loved my bombshell blush)  Zoya polishes are one my of favorite polish brands, and if we're getting Pacifica too?  Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

so if everyone's listing their wish lists, mine would probably be:

1. Zoya Polish in any color but yellow

2. Concealer in light

3. Lipstick (I actually prefer glosses, but the lipstick color in the sneak peak looks more appealing to me than the gloss)  

4. Pacifica rollerball (any scent)

5. Pacifica body butter (the crushed pearl luminizer) or the macadamia oil (assuming it's really macadamia oil and not filled with sillicones and only a dusting of macadamia)

Now if my subs would all arrive (ipsy, bb, julep) before I leave for vacation- that would be even better...


----------



## mimosette (May 3, 2013)

I think I could actually use the yellow Zoya. I don't have a single yellow polish.And now that I've dyed my bleached hair back darker, I'm no so scared of of the YELLOW clashing with my hair.


----------



## Baberanza (May 3, 2013)

So. many. posts haha


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 3, 2013)

woooh a lot happened while i was in my exam all day


----------



## SarahC7 (May 3, 2013)

Hey girls! I think I found the mystery item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hab9a3v2f27jpt6/


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...or the macadamia oil (assuming it's really macadamia oil and not filled with sillicones and only a dusting of macadamia)


 You're in luck! I own it so here are the ingredients. This is not pure macadamia oil and is primarily dimethicone and cyclomethicone. The fourth ingredient is macadamia oil.



​


----------



## avonleabelle (May 3, 2013)

My wish list: 1. Any Zoya shade that isn't the pink or beige one. 2. I'm been in a lipstick mood so I would prefer that but I would use either. 3. Concealer in the lightest shade they have. 4 &amp; 5. As long as it isn't anything with tanning or perfumes I would be happy. I would be really happy if I get the Macadamia oil.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahC7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey girls! I think I found the mystery item
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 3, 2013)

out of all the new stuff listed, i don't even know WHAT i would want. i haven't tried any of it which is a plus, i'd probably be happy with just about anything besides "bronzing" body butter, i worry about how it would look with my pale skin. the luminizing body butter seems right up my alley though. all the brands are fantastic too. so excited!!! i'm loving the variety this month, it adds a little mystery to the surprise.


----------



## Lily V (May 3, 2013)

zadidoll, thanks for listing the ingredients for me!  Def would want to pass on it then (on a 'cone-free haircare regime), I should just drag my lazy self down to a health food store &amp; buy a bottle of pure macadamia oil (thats what i did for the coconut, avocado, &amp; jojoba oils I use..).

well then, bring on the Pacifica body shimmer/lotion/creams!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 3, 2013)

We do wishlists? Yay!

1. Zoya in (I can't believe I am going to say this because I normally hate yellow, but...) Piaf

2. Mirabella Lipstick

3. Concealer in light

4. Pacifica Rollerball 

5. Macadamia oil (I still haven't tried it, OK???)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 3, 2013)

*Wishlist: *
*1.Zoya Nailpolish in the color mint *
*2.The lipgloss*
*3.Concealor in Medium*
*4.Pacifica Rollerball scent(either one)*
*5.Macadamia oil.*


----------



## katcole (May 3, 2013)

Is it to late to sign up for May?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 3, 2013)

Hello Dear Ladies, I have a question about Makeup Talk-- what is that little row of hearts for under our profile pic and names? Apparently I have two hearts and I have no idea how i got them and what they mean ?????????????? hahahhhaaaa


----------



## saku (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Dear Ladies, I have a question about Makeup Talk-- what is that little row of hearts for under our profile pic and names? Apparently I have two hearts and I have no idea how i got them and what they mean ?????????????? hahahhhaaaa


 More posts = more hearts!

1 heart = 50; 2 hearts means 100 posts, 3 hearts for 200 posts.. I think.


----------



## cari12 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it to late to sign up for May?


 I don't believe so! I signed up for a 2nd sub today and got a notification that I'd be getting the May bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 4, 2013)

Ok, I'm loving the wishlist idea.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's mine:

1. Zoya in green or purple

2. Mirabella Lipstick

3. Concealer in light

4. Pacifica Rollerball 

5. the glowy Pacifica lotion


----------



## mindcaviar (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More posts = more hearts!
> 
> 1 heart = 50; 2 hearts means 100 posts, 3 hearts for 200 posts.. I think.


 Oh, ok! Thanks. I had no idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 4, 2013)

consulted with the boyfriend and he thought I should order another may bag hahaha just made another subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yayyy


----------



## mindcaviar (May 4, 2013)

"Star Light, Star Bright, 
First Star I See Tonight... 
I Wish I May 
I Wish I Might 
Have This Wish I Wish Tonight"

*Dear ipsy, *

1. Zoya Polish in lavender/blue/mint

2. Lip Gloss OR Lipstick

3. Fairest Concealer

4. Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Luminizing Body Butter

5. ??????? 

THANK YOU


----------



## mindcaviar (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> consulted with the boyfriend and he thought I should order another may bag hahaha just made another subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yayyy


 *I think the answer to, "Should I have more makeup, skincare, body care and fragrance in my life?" *

*is always a resounding: YES! YES!! **YES!!!*

*smart guy &lt;G&gt;*


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it to late to sign up for May?


 nope do it now though. It said they bill starting tomorrow (5th)


----------



## Charity1217 (May 4, 2013)

I was going to cancel my Ipsy account last month but I completely forgot.  Once I saw the spoilers I added a second account.  This month's bag is pretty amazing!


----------



## Krendall (May 4, 2013)

> Hey girls! I think I found the mystery item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hab9a3v2f27jpt6/


 Noooo more mascaras! I have so many from other sample boxes.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 4, 2013)

Can I get an opinion?..... Ipsy said the concealers are fit for the glam rx palette... i'm getting two bags and I was wondering if you guys thought I should get 2 mediums, 2 tans, or one of each (save one for the winter?) .. i feel like i'm somewhere in between the medium light and tan concealer that ipsy's giving out.. any advice is greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I get an opinion?..... Ipsy said the concealers are fit for the glam rx palette... i'm getting two bags and I was wondering if you guys thought I should get 2 mediums, 2 tans, or one of each (save one for the winter?) .. i feel like i'm somewhere in between the medium light and tan concealer that ipsy's giving out.. any advice is greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Concealer should be slightly lighter than your natural skin tone, never darker. You can always use 2 shades lighter or two shades darker as a highlighter or a contour. Depending on how often you use concealer you usually don't need much, as a little goes a long way, so i would suggest not getting the same shade. Also you can blend two shades together to get the perfect shade. I hope this didn't raise more questions than it answered!


----------



## cari12 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I get an opinion?..... Ipsy said the concealers are fit for the glam rx palette... i'm getting two bags and I was wondering if you guys thought I should get 2 mediums, 2 tans, or one of each (save one for the winter?) .. i feel like i'm somewhere in between the medium light and tan concealer that ipsy's giving out.. any advice is greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did one profile as "light" skin and one as "medium". I tend to fall between the two anyway and with summer coming up I figured it wouldn't hurt to have options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or as mindcaviar mentioned using them as a highlight or contour.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 4, 2013)

Ack, I have most of the "or" products. 

1. Argan Oil - Glossybox

2. Pacifica lotions - both were in a set at Sephora last year plus a coffee scrub and lip balm, it was when that summer line first released.

3. Macadamia oil, just got an awesome deal on a 6 piece deluxe travel kit which has that oil in in, it arrived yesterday

4. St. Tropez was in a Sephora it kit gwp this year.

I guess I want the perfume and the liner (but not really seeing as I liked all the other stuff enough to buy it, oh well duplicates are always fun!)

The St. Tropez is an instant bronzer not a sel tanner, I use it for nights out only because it is DARK. Looks awesome in club atmosphere, but in bright lights is a bit much.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 4, 2013)

thank you so much mindcaviar and cari12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2013)

Le sigh.  Just resubbed.  Super curious about the lipstick (fingers crossed!  I'm not really wild about glosses, especially if they're plumping like I have a feeling these probably are), keep meaning to get something from that polish line (hoping for Blu but will be happy with pretty much anything but the off-white and pink!  I'm too pale for off-white, and I don't wear pink polish), love the bag, and will be happy with most of the two random options except the tanning stuff.  I don't need any concealer (I've got an entire tube of tarte concealer plus a couple of Starlooks samples I'm testing), but I'm basically spending the money on the bag and the polish, so whatever.  And I'm *way* too tired to post more, so that's where I'll leave it for now!

ETA:  Except I do *not* want that Nume oil.  I got it in Glossybox.  It is *not* for me.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 4, 2013)

I totally am going to blame my lovely enablers here at makeuptalk for this lol so I went to Target tonight and stopped to look at the Pacifica stuff since I was just reading about it earlier today and I purchased some of their eyeshadow which I've never tried. Beautiful colors and they feel nice and buttery...I will have time to actually play with them tomorrow. Then I got home and because there are so many variations I decided to reactivate my second account that had been cancelled for months. I made sure to retake the quiz so that both profiles are different enough that hopefully I get different "or" products.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> consulted with the boyfriend and he thought I should order another may bag hahaha just made another subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yayyy


 Okay... HE is a keeper!! Just sayin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay... HE is a keeper!! Just sayin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hehehe he's grinning from ear to ear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 2. Pacifica lotions - both were in a set at Sephora last year plus a coffee scrub and lip balm, it was when that summer line first released.


 Well, it is exciting to know that the coffee and sugar detox scrub comes in a deluxe sample size. Maybe we will get that later this summer in an ipsy bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you tried the product yet? If so, please let me know what you think about it.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 4, 2013)

Oh, BTW, Dear Ladies, I wanted to say once you find a fragrance (or two or three or four... LOL) that you love from PACIFICA, GET A SOY CANDLE!! Oh, MY GOODNESS! The fragrance is so imbued into that wax and it smells lovely even when not lit. I am burning an Island Vanilla right now and my whole living room smells like flowers and vanilla.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I went to Target tonight and stopped to look at the Pacifica stuff since I was just reading about it earlier today and I purchased some of their eyeshadow which I've never tried. Beautiful colors and they feel nice and buttery...I will have time to actually play with them tomorrow. Then I got home and because there are so many variations I decided to reactivate my second account that had been cancelled for months. I made sure to retake the quiz so that both profiles are different enough that hopefully I get different "or" products.


 I am waiting for the discount we will get on ipsy and i will buy all those colors, too. Can't wait for your report back on how they look and feel on. This is really going to be fun to see what we all get and if the ladies with two subs get different products!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 4, 2013)

I just noticed, it's barely 4 days into May and this thread is already 32 pages deep with almost 58,000 views! I predict we'll surpass 100,000 views before too much longer.


----------



## cari12 (May 4, 2013)

I imagine this will be a big thread with all the different bag variations :-D If they keep us in the dark about what we're getting until it shows up in that pink envelope there will be lots of shipping weight comparing and pictures of what we got to talk about for sure! I'm really excited for the bags to start shipping out!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 4, 2013)

ahh i'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyone else order two bags? I make my two profiles the opposite of each other (kind of like a good girl-vintage , bad girl-sultry thing) so I don't get duplicates.. will be interesting to see what happens.. I also made sure not to choose club goer so I don't that glow thing


----------



## cari12 (May 4, 2013)

I did my two profiles as differently as I could too. One is more classic &amp; vintage, the other is beach &amp; party :-D It will be interesting to see how my bags differ. I even went back through the quiz on both accounts at the same time (in different browsers) to make sure I didn't have much in common between the two. Watch my bags be identical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol!


----------



## cari12 (May 4, 2013)

Oops! Duplicate!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I imagine ... there will be lots of shipping weight comparing and pictures of what we got to talk about for sure! I'm really excited for the bags to start shipping out!


 I am polishing up my digital camera!!! heehee 




 WOO HOO We're the cool kids on the bus. Everybody wants to come sit with us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (May 4, 2013)

I just started another account, too! Can anyone tell what kind of material the bag might be made of?


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh i'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyone else order two bags? I make my two profiles the opposite of each other (kind of like a good girl-vintage , bad girl-sultry thing) so I don't get duplicates.. will be interesting to see what happens.. I also made sure not to choose club goer so I don't that glow thing


I just ordered my 2nd bag..I can't believe there's no waiting list!  I added different things to mine as well, but didn't make them complete opposite.


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 4, 2013)

Now I know why my Zoya Blu has been on back-order for 2 weeks!

My wish list:

Bag #1

1-Zoya in Julie or Piaf

2-Lip gloss

3- Concealer in med-dark

4-Pacifica perfume rollerball

5-Macadamia treatment oil (so sad I didn't get in my BB and haven't been able to trade for this!)

Bag #2

1-Zoya in GeiGei

2-Lipstick

3-Concealer in med-dark

4- Pacifica body butter

5- More macadamia! (or argan oil)


----------



## JamieO (May 4, 2013)

Just since there's so much talk of Pacifica going on, Total Beauty still has the deal available for $50 of Pacifica products for $25.


----------



## Jwhackers (May 4, 2013)

ok I don't post much, but I firmly believe in putting what you want out into the universe so here's my wish list! I actually don't have preferences for most things, but here goes

1. Zoya (no preference which, I have no zoya polishes in my collection yet)

2. lipstick of lip gloss (either is fine by me!) 

3. Light concealer

4. Pacifica Rollerball (either scent)

5. anything but the nume oil or the mascara

SO there's that. Fingers crossed!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 4, 2013)

I wish there weren't so many variations. All of the products are great and I wish they could have just sent them to everyone within a two month period. I never usually get the variations I want. Last month I wanted the mica and didn't get it, and I wanted the soy hair product and got the powder. I retook my quiz and I guess they haven't been going by our answers, and will start this month? I don't need the concealer (especially if it's yaby, I forgot if that was established) The zoya is good. I would probably want the lipstick. I would LOVE the Pacifica lotion and rollerball. I don't need any more hair oils. Well, we will see what happens!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish there weren't so many variations. All of the products are great and I wish they could have just sent them to everyone within a two month period.
> 
> I never usually get the variations I want. Last month I wanted the mica and didn't get it, and I wanted the soy hair product and got the powder.
> ...


 The issue would be getting enough of a stock to give everyone those items. : I mean, clearly they can do it, but it might be easier for Pacifica to give like 4 batches of 50,000 products verse one batch of 200,000 products.


----------



## belleamour (May 4, 2013)

The May bag would be my second bag, I'm excited!


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2013)

All of this Pacifica talk is making me antsy for the next Pacifica warehouse sale!  They had one in February, and they had an *epic* amount of the body butters we received in the January (was that January?  It seems right, but now I'm not sure) bag.  I'm going to have to keep a closer eye out for it and work on setting aside money so I can make a better haul this time around.  I picked up some 8-ounce shower gels for five bucks each, and they had a buy-four-get-one deal for most of their stuff!  Unfortunately, I didn't get there until about an hour before it was over, so the really good stuff was gone.  I spent about thirty bucks and waked out with a lot of stuff, but it wasn't as much as the previous year when I stocked up on body butters.

What they usually have:  lotion, body butters, candles, reed diffusers, spray fragrances, solid perfumes, and shower gels, and the one last year had tons of small (three-ounce, I think) jars of body butters.  There are probably a couple of things I'm forgetting because it's not exactly well-organized, and the good stuff is gone by the time I get there.  They tend to be heavy on holiday scents for those sales because it seems like they are typically in February/March (they used to be either weekly or monthly, but now they're much less frequent), but they do tend to have a handful of "regular" (read: non-holiday) fragrances as well.  I *think* I saw rollerballs on their price list for the goodies, but they were gone by the time I rolled in.  I'm still working my way through the body butters from last year, and the shower gels are a huge part of the reason I'm on a no-buy for shower gel until the end of 2014.  And they had some lip balms that were apparently getting new packaging because I've seen their lip balms since, and the labels are completely different from what I got.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 4, 2013)

WOW to everything in this thread! Didn't even have time to go through all the posts because there has been so much activity. Not even really sure I know the spoilers, but I have an idea from some posts I read. (Anyone have an accurate updated list for those of us coming into this thread late?) This bag is looking like it's going to be one of the best in my opinion.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (May 4, 2013)

> WOW to everything in this thread! Didn't even have time to go through all the posts because there has been so much activity. Not even really sure I know the spoilers, but I have an idea from some posts I read. (Anyone have an accurate updated list for those of us coming into this thread late?) This bag is looking like it's going to be one of the best in my opinion.Â


 I second this... i'm a late arrival and though i kinda have an idea, a recap of the spoilers would be awesome! I cancelled after the march bag so i missed out on the april bag but they reeled me back in, lol!


----------



## bluemustang (May 4, 2013)

My daughter gets a bag and I used her referral link to open up a second bag (instead of using my account I had canceled).. And then after the spoilers I used my daughters referral link to get a second new account! Hahaha it said she will get her referal gift in this bag or next months, i hope i get the UD shadow. Also hoping for no Zoya dupes.. I'll just trade whatever I don't love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My daughter gets a bag and I used her referral link to open up a second bag (instead of using my account I had canceled).. And then after the spoilers I used my daughters referral link to get a second new account! Hahaha it said she will get her referal gift in this bag or next months, i hope i get the UD shadow. Also hoping for no Zoya dupes.. I'll just trade whatever I don't love


 I just don't like the OR aspect of the referral bonus. You can get an urban decay shadow OR some boring jewelry piece. I would probably end up getting the jewelry! I might wait until they have 2 choices that are both decent to get the 1 more referral I would need to get the bonus.


----------



## Clackey (May 4, 2013)

I love all the Pacifica stuff.  I really love Waikiki Pikake because it reminds me of living in Hawaii.  I used the total beauty deal of $25 off $50 just now.  I was wanting some stuff anyways.  I picked up the Bloods Orange Wanderlust kit (big body wash, body butter and roller ball perfume), Waikiki Pikake roller ball and body butter and two off the free solid perfume samples (hawaiian ruby quava and I ndian coconut necter) since my order was over $50.  After the discount it was $10.  The bad thing is that none of the other codes would work with the total beauty code.  If the ipsy code is good I buy the other stuff I wanted.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> P.S. Pacifica does not do "vial on card" samples. They have these little round tins of their solid perfumes as samples. The tins are partly filled in the sample size. They are ONLY two dollars for a sample size online and they come in almost every fragrance. If we get a sample of theirs it would be fine, too. I have tried about a half dozen fragrances that way. That is how I discovered my beloved Island Vanilla.
> 
> ...


What a neat idea to use tin solids as samples! Wish more companies would do this.


----------



## DonnaD (May 4, 2013)

How do you change your profile.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll gladly take anything but the St. Tropez or Argan Oil (I already have Josie Maran, big bottle, so I don't really need it but if I get it no biggie). PAAAALE girl here and I don't tan, don't want to tan, will never tan lol...did I mention no tan? I updated my profile though, that I'm not interesting in tanning, so I'm not really worried


----------



## Roxane68 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading all the stuff about Pacifica, I signed up for their website &amp; got an email saying I get a free Sugared Fig lip quench with my purchase of $25 or more.
> 
> There doesn't appear to be an expiration date, so I think I will wait &amp; see what kind of discount we get from Ipsy, hopefully I can combine them!


I signed up too! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## klper80 (May 4, 2013)

This will be my first month receiving the Ipsy Glam Bag and I just created another profile so I'll be getting TWO.  Yay!  I love the idea of a surprise, but I'm such a sucker for the spoilers.  There's not really a bad color in the Zoya Spring nail colors, but I'd probably prefer GeiGei and Neely.  I'm a lipgloss girl, so I'd rather have that over a lipstick.  I'm not crazy over the idea of a concealer, but maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.  Who knows!  I'd love to get both the body butter AND roll-on perfume by Pacifica as opposed to the other remaining options. 

I'm new to subscription bags and last month I received my first Pop Sugar box and my first Beauty Army box.  I wasn't thrilled with either of them.  However, based on what I'm hearing about this month's Ipsy bag, I'm pretty gosh darn excited.

Hope you all get what you want!!


----------



## bowskt (May 4, 2013)

I just redid my quiz, most of my answers stayed the same so I hope I get my wishlist this month! Did anyone else notice you had to put your birthday in at the end? I don't remember having to do that before. Possible birthday gifts in the future....? One can hope, but this is my birth month.

Since everyone else is doing it... my wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. Nail polish in mint or blue (or just not shimmery)

2. Light concealer

3. Lipstick

4. One of the pacifica products! (roller ball or lotion)

5. Another pacifica? Or the Macademia oil. I have the sample size Josie Maran, full sized Moroccanoil and the sample Big Healthy Hair Soy Treatment with Argan oil so I probably don't need another sample of any oil...

I have such pale skin that I worry about the trying the self tanner, I wouldn't mind trying it but I feel like it probably wouldn't work on me.


----------



## DonnaD (May 4, 2013)

Never mind.  I goggle it.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll gladly take anything but the St. Tropez or Argan Oil (I already have Josie Maran, big bottle, so I don't really need it but if I get it no biggie). PAAAALE girl here and I don't tan, don't want to tan, will never tan lol...did I mention no tan? I updated my profile though, that I'm not interesting in tanning, so I'm not really worried


----------



## Roxane68 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Searching around on Ipsy for products based on the sneak peeks.. thinking this will be the St Tropez product going out this month! Kinda crossing my fingers for it
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind getting this. I like the idea of "no commitment." That way if I mess up the application, it will just wash off. A previous poster suggested a application mitt so if I get this I will be purchasing one of those for sure!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 4, 2013)

I'm a little afraid of the self tanner! Visions of Tan Mom haunt me still.....



> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting this. I like the idea of "no commitment." That way if I mess up the application, it will just wash off. A previous poster suggested a application mitt so if I get this I will be purchasing one of those for sure!


----------



## page5 (May 4, 2013)

Wow, this month's products are very appealing. Great value for $10!


----------



## cari12 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little afraid of the self tanner! Visions of Tan Mom haunt me still.....


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a little afraid of the self tanner! Visions of Tan Mom haunt me still.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 4, 2013)

My comment was in reference to the link posted (which I* had* quoted). http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcukc2vr7umtxu/ given by girlwithclass

and assuming this would be one of the products that we might receive.

Description:

St. Tropez One Night Only Instant Glow Body Lotion
St. Tropez's lightweight cream is the perfect party accessory! It gives you an instant beautiful golden glow thatâ€™s as easy to put on as it is to take off. Who is it for?: Anyone who wants a quick boost of color when youâ€™re running out of time, heading to a party or want a bronzed glow for an event. For a quick, non-committal, instant tan that simply washes off with soap and water. Why is it different?: Free from tanning agents, One Night Only is transfer-resistant so you can tan and go â€“ and look gorgeous!


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 4, 2013)

Quote:




> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
LMFAO - awesome.  















 (ok..i'm done being annoying)....but that totally made my day better


----------



## jbrookeb (May 4, 2013)

&lt;--- That makes me want to hide under a desk



 Do not want!

I'm so ready for the bags to start shipping!!



 (okay, whoever elected to include the sheep jumping rope deserves to be crowned MakeupTalk Queen)


----------



## saku (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so ready for the bags to start shipping!!
> ...


 I love that sheep! Makes me smile every time!!


----------



## Jamie P (May 4, 2013)

Wow I missed a lot while I was at work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The only thing I see I really DON'T want is the NUME Oil. I already have it, and it's pretty Meh. Anything else I will be happy with, but if I had to choose...

1) Mint Green Zoya

2) Lipstick rather than gloss

3) Light concealer

4) St. Tropaz (Surprising because I don't do self tanner, but this is more of a bronzer which sounds fun to me!)

5) Anything Pacifica


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't like it when Ipsy sends out so many product variations. Mainly because what I liked about Ipsy was that we all got almost the same thing except any or items. Hopefully Ipsy doesn't turn into Birchbox (without the points), where some people get really good boxes and others get some not so good ones.
> 
> I hope I get something good. I hope I get a rollerball and a hair product maybe the macadamia hair one. I do not like tanning and I'm not a fan of lipgloss.


 You are SO not the only one thinking this!!!  I hate Birchbox with a passion because of all the variations in boxes they send out--they end up giving good stuff to some people and positively jipping others.  I know Ipsy offers a trading forum on FB, which is nice, but not only do I not want to have to rely on trading all the time for the hassle of it, I also don't want to end up paying 2 to 3 times what I paid for the bag in the first place due to shipping costs associated with trading.  If Ipsy follows down this slippery slope, I will cancel in a heartbeat and never look back.  There's always Sample Society.  They don't give out as much makeup as I'd like, but when they do, it is usually good quality.  Plus, everyone tends to get the same thing or very, very close to it.  Unlike other sample boxes that seem obsessed with personalizing things, SS has stuck to their one size fits all policy, and even if I was annoyed that I got a Murad acne cleanser one time (a Murad cleanser designed for my skin type would have been better), I'd rather get a Murad acne cleanser like everyone else than get something even crappier.  I hope Ipsy does read this and takes this into consideration.


----------



## pengutango (May 4, 2013)

Loving this bag! It'll definitely be interesting to the see all the variations. Wonder if there will be people that get both perfumes or body butters in their bags. Since bunch of people are posting their wishlists, here's mine:

1) Zoya polish in either Julie, Neely, or Blu (purple, green, or blue)

2) Lipstick

3) Concealer in Medium (if the brand's indeed yaby, not really excited for this since their eyeshadows were so disappointing... But, ya never know...)

4) Pacifica Rollerball in either fragrance

5) Anything else is fine, besides the oils

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You are SO not the only one thinking this!!!  I hate Birchbox with a passion because of all the variations in boxes they send out--they end up giving good stuff to some people and positively jipping others.  I know Ipsy offers a trading forum on FB, which is nice, but not only do I not want to have to rely on trading all the time for the hassle of it, I also don't want to end up paying 2 to 3 times what I paid for the bag in the first place due to shipping costs associated with trading.  If Ipsy follows down this slippery slope, I will cancel in a heartbeat and never look back.  There's always Sample Society.  They don't give out as much makeup as I'd like, but when they do, it is usually good quality.  Plus, everyone tends to get the same thing or very, very close to it.  Unlike other sample boxes that seem obsessed with personalizing things, SS has stuck to their one size fits all policy, and even if I was annoyed that I got a Murad acne cleanser one time (a Murad cleanser designed for my skin type would have been better), I'd rather get a Murad acne cleanser like everyone else than get something even crappier.  I hope Ipsy does read this and takes this into consideration.
Ditto! That's part of the reason I didn't sign up for Birchbox!


----------



## melodyyy (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are SO not the only one thinking this!!!  I hate Birchbox with a passion because of all the variations in boxes they send out--they end up giving good stuff to some people and positively jipping others.  I know Ipsy offers a trading forum on FB, which is nice, but not only do I not want to have to rely on trading all the time for the hassle of it, I also don't want to end up paying 2 to 3 times what I paid for the bag in the first place due to shipping costs associated with trading.  If Ipsy follows down this slippery slope, I will cancel in a heartbeat and never look back.  There's always Sample Society.  They don't give out as much makeup as I'd like, but when they do, it is usually good quality.  Plus, everyone tends to get the same thing or very, very close to it.  Unlike other sample boxes that seem obsessed with personalizing things, SS has stuck to their one size fits all policy, and even if I was annoyed that I got a Murad acne cleanser one time (a Murad cleanser designed for my skin type would have been better), I'd rather get a Murad acne cleanser like everyone else than get something even crappier.  I hope Ipsy does read this and takes this into consideration.


I didn't know ipsy had a trading forum on facebook... can you tell me what its called?? I have a feeling I'll be wanting to trade some of my items with all of this variation in the may bag. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 4, 2013)

My wish list: 1. Blue nail polish (I'll be happy with just about any shade though. Yay for a full size!) 2. I'm on the fence about the lip product, so I'll be happy with lip stick or gloss. I have too much of both.... Oops!! 3. I really really really (did I say really....) would love to have a perfume roller. I love new fragrances!! 4. &amp; 5. I'm not sure about the rest, but I have a feeling it's going to be a great bag!!!


----------



## melodyyy (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Their official one is on their own FB however we have one here on MUT as well.


 Thanks zadidoll! Did not know that. I will check them out for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lillybunny (May 4, 2013)

Am I the only one who could do without nail polish? I mean, I love pretty nails but I would almost rather have something different for nails.... Like nail "lingerie" or something. I am a cheerleader which means I keep them short and plain most of the season.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please oh please oh PLEASE NO TANNING STUFF. Yes I'm fair skinned but don't really have any desire to tan!
> 
> I would love the Macadamia &amp; Pacifica items though!


 Oh I hope they don't assume all the fair to light skinned people want tanning products!  That would really 




 &amp;*$ me off!!!

I know I said I wouldn't panic over what I got because I could always try to trade it, but I was wrong--give me tanning stuff Ipsy and I might actually have to cancel.  No one wants that crap!  I doubt I could even trade it.  (Ok, ok, I know I am making a broad generalization and a *few* people might enjoy getting tanning stuff, but I really don't think enough people would want it that it would trade well.  Too many people wouldn't like it, so tons of people would probably be looking to unload it too.)


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would gladly take any of those items except for the Argan oil. I'm not really into the oils thing, I've used some, not my deal, but I keep getting them in my boxes. Fingers crossed that I don't get that! Although the Macadamia product is an oil... I'm ok with getting that since I'm trying to grow my hair back out and I love that brand. I realize that I pretty much just contradicted myself, but I love Macadamia products, so I guess that makes it ok in my head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't think they should send oil products to people in their teens to early twenties.  That said, I am over 30 and I'll probably pass it along to my mom if I get it, unless someone offers a great trade as I already have another oil I'm going to pass onto her anyway.  I still have a mild t zone.  I moisturize, but I really don't need to put pure oil on my face.  I doubt I'll do that for 15-20 more years, if I even do it then.  I've tried it before--results were not good.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 5, 2013)

Without thinking I just bought 3 polishes from the julep secret store, one of the colors similar to the zoya one I wanted, lol. I just guaranteed ill get it now (with my luck).


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh.  Wish I hadn't seen this last spoiler.  I just signed up for another bag, and made my profile pretty different from my current one.  I'll be billed on the 5th and get the May bag still.


 I just signed up for bag #3--so crazy--but there is so much I want that I'm determined to get it even if I have to do the swapping thing.  Oh, and for those who don't want self tanners, on my 3rd bag, I selected the darkest skin coloring they had listed even though I am much closer to the lightest.  I figured they probably won't send self tanners to these subbers, right?  At least, I am hoping it works!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I get an opinion?..... Ipsy said the concealers are fit for the glam rx palette... i'm getting two bags and I was wondering if you guys thought I should get 2 mediums, 2 tans, or one of each (save one for the winter?) .. i feel like i'm somewhere in between the medium light and tan concealer that ipsy's giving out.. any advice is greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Concealer should be slightly lighter than your natural skin tone, never darker. You can always use 2 shades lighter or two shades darker as a highlighter or a contour. Depending on how often you use concealer you usually don't need much, as a little goes a long way, so i would suggest not getting the same shade. Also you can blend two shades together to get the perfect shade. I hope this didn't raise more questions than it answered!





> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did one profile as "light" skin and one as "medium". I tend to fall between the two anyway and with summer coming up I figured it wouldn't hurt to have options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or as mindcaviar mentioned using them as a highlight or contour.


 Haha! I just thought of the unintended consequences of my trying to avoid a self tanner with my third subscription and selecting the darkest skin tone when I am really fair to light. I'm going to get an ultra dark concealer in that bag. Any creative suggestions for what I should do with it, in case I'm not able to trade it for anything? Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My daughter gets a bag and I used her referral link to open up a second bag (instead of using my account I had canceled).. And then after the spoilers I used my daughters referral link to get a second new account! Hahaha it said she will get her referal gift in this bag or next months, i hope i get the UD shadow. Also hoping for no Zoya dupes.. I'll just trade whatever I don't love


 See blue--now why couldn't you have come over here and smacked me in the head before I opened up 2 extra subs this month! Drat! I would SOOO love to have an UD eyeshadow. They are my fave, but I only have the palettes. I'm too cheap to buy the singles...well, if I run out of Grifter, I may replace that one, but so far not a single shadow of UD do I own, lol!


----------



## girlwithclass (May 5, 2013)

For those who asked and are trying to catch up on posts/spoilers I put together a little list 





1. *Zoya Nail Polish* (colors variations are from the Spring 'Lovely' collection) - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfczy2pwst45xsj/Zoya/Nail_Polish

2. *Mirabella Colour Sheers Lipstick* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcz3bnnqergxdb/Mirabella/Colour_Sheers_Lipstick

*                  OR*

    *Lipgloss* (my _guess_ is that it will be a Mirabella brand gloss?)

3. *Yaby Concealer Refill* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcvaxqrwxxiud5/yaby/Concealer_Refills

_the *4th* and *5th* items we will receive in our bags this month will *vary with a possibility of 8 different products*:_





(numbered from left to right)

1. *Pacifica Roll-On Perfume in 'Island Vanilla'* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcynjbtd5rlwzn/ 2. NuMe Arganics Pure Organic Argan Oil - I am still searching for other possibilities on this item (the product listing doesn't seem to fit the pattern?) 3. *St. Tropez One Night Only Instant Glow Body Lotion* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcukc2vr7umtxu/ 4. *Pacifica Luminizing Body Butter (Coconut Crushed Pearl)* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg5yxwdvfr9i14rs/ 5. *Pacifica Roll-On Perfume in 'Tahitian Gardenia'* - same link as #1 6. *Macadamia Hair Healing Oil Treatment* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcsgpzr5cx7sj7/ 7. Not sure - possibly a mascara or a liner? 8. *Pacifica Bronzing Body Butter (Coconut Crushed Pearl)* - http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfctjsh4wn9pt9a/     *Still stumped on the lipgloss and brand - at first I thought it would be the Mirabella Colour Luxe Lipgloss, but after googling images of the product I've noticed the lids look different than what I've seen in Ipsy's sneak peek picture. :/  Perhaps it could be one of the Colour Shine glosses? http://www.mirabellabeauty.com/lips/colour-shine.html   **So far the only thing that is 100% guaranteed is the full-size Zoya nail polish due to a spoiler e-mail sent out by Ipsy themselves: 



Hope this helps!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My comment was in reference to the link posted (which I* had* quoted). http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcukc2vr7umtxu/ given by girlwithclass
> 
> ...


 If I have to get a tanning type product, I hope it is this one. A wash off tan I might consider and would certainly try. But I'm not interested in self tanners at this time. If I was, I would have bought the one QVC was showing for Josie Maran yesterday where you use it in the shower and then rinse it away 30 seconds after putting it on. But really, I never wear anything other than pants--no shorts, no skirts, not even dresses--so I don't see much of a point. If I want a mild tan look to arms, face, or chest, I'll use a bronzer precisely because it washes away. As this fits the bronzer category moreso than the self tanning category, I'd give it a go. But I've been in a spray on self tanning booth a couple of times. I remember how when the tan started wearing off it did so unevenly and very spotty, even if it did look ok when first applied. That memory is enough to get me to stay away from self tanners, I'm afraid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love that sheep! Makes me smile every time!!


 The sheep is cute...but for me the pink elephant trumps him everytime! 



 Even if it kind of looks like he's doing the pee pee dance, lol!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't know ipsy had a trading forum on facebook... can you tell me what its called?? I have a feeling I'll be wanting to trade some of my items with all of this variation in the may bag. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Their official one is on their own FB however we have one here on MUT as well


 No offense, Zadidoll, but I still find the MUT trading to be confusing. Guess I could use a Youtube tutorial, if anyone wants to shoot one...Sorry, but I guess I'm a little slow on the uptake.

If you go to FB and visit the ipsy page, you should see this:



  
 



Ipsy
134,799 likes Â· 13,620 talking about this
 


Ipsy Timeline
Now
Now20132012Founded

 

 Website
Sign up for the MAY Glam Bag at www.ipsy.com. Need help? Please contact ipsyCare: http://help.ipsy.com/.
About â€“Suggest an Edit

  
 
Photos

  
 


ipsyCare (Help!)

  
 


Swap Forum

  
 


Join Us!

  
 


Twitter

  
 


YouTube

  
 


Pinterest

  
 


Instagram

  
 


Company Blog

  
 


Events

 134k

 
Likes

  
7
Highlights
  They have a photos link, Ipsycare, and then the third link is the "Swap Forum."  Hope this helps.  Also, hope this is ok to post, but let me know if it isn't.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 5, 2013)

I wasn't impressed with the Yaby shadows we received a few months ago, but I was just reading reviews about their concealer and all the reviews were great, which is promising. Over and over I kept reading that Yabys concealer is one of their best products. Fingers crossed!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 5, 2013)

> Oh I hope they don't assume all the fair to light skinned people want tanning products! Â That would reallyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â &amp;*$ me off!!! I know I said I wouldn't panic over what I got because I could always try to trade it, but I was wrong--give me tanning stuff Ipsy and I might actually have to cancel. Â No one wants that crap! Â I doubt I could even trade it. Â (Ok, ok, I know I am making a broad generalization and a *few* people might enjoy getting tanning stuff, but I really don't think enough people would want it that it would trade well. Â Too many people wouldn't like it, so tons of people would probably be looking to unload it too.)


 Fair to light skinned are really the majority market for tanning products. I don't know what state you live in, but here in California sun is the norm, and when it's winter we keep up our summer tabs with self tanners. 80-90% of females I know and fave had a convo with about it do use self tanners as an alternative to sun exposure, it's really a healthy non carcinogenic alternative, and to let people who may not have purchased it because they were turned off to the idea try one seems like pretty much the point if a subscription box


----------



## unicorn (May 5, 2013)

is there a way to edit your beauty quiz answers after you've filled it out? i can't find it ANYWHERE on the site and its driving me nuts.


----------



## unicorn (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fair to light skinned are really the majority market for tanning products. I don't know what state you live in, but here in California sun is the norm, and when it's winter we keep up our summer tabs with self tanners. 80-90% of females I know and fave had a convo with about it do use self tanners as an alternative to sun exposure, it's really a healthy non carcinogenic alternative, and to let people who may not have purchased it because they were turned off to the idea try one seems like pretty much the point if a subscription box


 My problem is that on the *truly* fair, it is damn near impossible to find a natural looking self tanner. I'm an NW10/MUFE 110, and I have yet to encounter a single self tanner that doesnt look downright orange on me. I don't use them for that reason.

I used to get more sun and was in the NW15/20 range and could use them and get a good result, but now that I'm pretty fair most of the time I just look like an oompa loompa if I try a self tanner. lol, how sad that I have to get a real tan first to effectively use a self tanner.


----------



## JamieO (May 5, 2013)

For anyone who is concerned about the tanning stuff, both of the possible products are technically bronzing products. Neither are actual tanning products. The Pacifica works the same way as the St. Tropez, as it is an instant color and does not leave any sort of tan behind, it washes right off. I am not a fan of tanning products either, however I do have the Pacifica bronzing butter, and I actually really like it. It is a bit sparkly, but I always mix it with a little colorless lotion of some sort to mellow it out, and it's great. Don't count it out yet fair skinned ladies like me! It can actually be a pretty useful product, and there are all sorts of creative ways to use it. I put a little on my legs when I wear shorts or skirts, and I also have mixed a tiny bit with my foundation and used it on my cheeks.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I have to get a tanning type product, I hope it is this one. A wash off tan I might consider and would certainly try. But I'm not interested in self tanners at this time. If I was, I would have bought the one QVC was showing for Josie Maran yesterday where you use it in the shower and then rinse it away 30 seconds after putting it on. But really, I never wear anything other than pants--no shorts, no skirts, not even dresses--so I don't see much of a point. If I want a mild tan look to arms, face, or chest, I'll use a bronzer precisely because it washes away. As this fits the bronzer category moreso than the self tanning category, I'd give it a go. But I've been in a spray on self tanning booth a couple of times. I remember how when the tan started wearing off it did so unevenly and very spotty, even if it did look ok when first applied. That memory is enough to get me to stay away from self tanners, I'm afraid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I saw the TSV on Josie Maran self tanner and considered for like 5 seconds. When I went to QVC on line there wasn't any reviews on it yet. (Guess because it's new) I love Josie's products but was unwilling to try it without some reviews to rely on.

My sister had thrown on the a self tanner before a bachlorette party and the next morning, OMG! She was a hot mess. She was ALL splotchy. Now granted, it was user error. She didn't exfoliate....she didn't wait before dressing......but that next morning image is burned into my memory. It was so funny! But, it has made me shy away from the self tanners a bit. This wash off one seems to be a great one to get the hang of it without having mistakes hang on for weeks.

My wish list:

1. Zoya polish in mint, pink or lilac

2. Lipstick (I have TONS of glosses)

3. Concealor- in light

4. St. Topez On Night Only

5. Mystery item still not identified (I think it might be mascara and I LOVE me some mascaras!)


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 5, 2013)

Have we figured out for sure if it's going to be a mix of all 8 products from the spoiler in this bag? Is there a possibility that they could be sending everyone the same few products this bag (with the variations like scent), just making us guess which products, and then the rest of the products will show up in bags later? I guess that's wishful thinking on my part. I really don't want such a wide variety of bags. I like that every one gets about the same bag. I don't want another bag where some people get the coveted stuff and everyone else gets screwed, like birchbox.


----------



## Lily V (May 5, 2013)

I'm with you Nicole (not wanting a huge variety of bags)- that's whats really been bothering me about birchbox lately. I watch the preview video for the upcoming month, see some really awesome stuff/things I'd love to try, and then my box arrives and.. .? Nothing, not a single thing from the preview video, And 90% (to100% sadly sometimes) is stuff that clearly has nothing to do with my beauty profile _at_ _all_. I like that for ipsy, we get mostly the same things (except for occasional variations of color based on profiles &amp; whatnot)- no box envy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (May 5, 2013)

I can't find it on my phone, but if you look back a few pages it's been explained a few times. Something along the lines of signing into Ipsy and opening a new tab, googling Ipsy, then clicking "Get Started" which is one of the little subcategories that comes up in the search results. It should take you to the survey. That's how I did it.



> is there a way to edit your beauty quiz answers after you've filled it out? i can't find it ANYWHERE on the site and its driving me nuts. Â


----------



## pengutango (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is there a way to edit your beauty quiz answers after you've filled it out? i can't find it ANYWHERE on the site and its driving me nuts.


 On the main page, it's under the about tab, on the stylist's page: About &gt; The Stylists &gt; Take the Quiz

Hope that helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the main page, it's under the about tab, on the stylist's page: About &gt; The Stylists &gt; Take the Quiz
> 
> Hope that helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can also, if you stay logged in on your computer, Google Ipsy. Under the link to the Ipsy home page is a link that says "Getting Started" and if you go to that, it takes you right to the page to retake the quiz.


----------



## unicorn (May 5, 2013)

thanks, i got it updated! :3 ... hoping if i check off body lotion i get the coconut crushed pearl luminizing body butter, hah. I removed all the frizzy/dry stuff from my profile too to try to avoid getting any hair oils. My hair likes protein, not oils.. i'd rather pick that stuff out myself. Hair oils and i dont get along.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for posting about re-taking the quiz.  I think May's bag is looking like one of the best ever!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 5, 2013)

> I'm with you Nicole (not wanting a huge variety of bags)- that's whats really been bothering me about birchbox lately. I watch the preview video for the upcoming month, see some really awesome stuff/things I'd love to try, and then my box arrives and.. .? Nothing, not a single thing from the preview video, And 90% (to100% sadly sometimes) is stuff that clearly has nothing to do with my beauty profile _at_ _all_. I like that for ipsy, we get mostly the same things (except for occasional variations of color based on profiles &amp; whatnot)- no box envy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Exactly! I get annoyed with BB because half of the time it's like "hey, look at these awesome products that we will be sending out... But don't get excited because you won't get them!" *face palm* Please don't do that Ipsy! Please!


----------



## zadidoll (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## katcole (May 5, 2013)

I think Im going to have sit this month out, I do agree I hope it doesnt turn into BB, I kind of like knowing what I get.


----------



## cari12 (May 5, 2013)

I don't mind a little variety, but agree that one nice thing about Ipsy is that they have generally kept the bags the same or very similar. Though with Birchbox often if I've missed something I've wanted one month it comes back around another month for me and that probably wouldn't happen with Ipsy. But there's always the trading forums too if I really wanted something I didn't get. 

I did tell my DH last night if they kept up with months like this one I might not want to cancel my 2nd sub just yet :-D


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 5, 2013)

My Wish List:

1. Zoya Piaf...love that yellow and I don't own any yellow polishes (will still be happy with other colors)

2. Mirabella Pixie lipstick ( I use tons of glosses so won't mind if I get gloss)

3. Concealer in the lightest shade ( hope it is light enough, NC15 here)

4. Pacifa Rollerball. I used to loathe getting perfumes in sample boxes but L'Occitane Jasmin &amp; Bergamote (BB Home Box) and the Kai perfume oil (Popsugar) are new loves

5. If there's another makeup item hiding in the group picture I would want that....or if no makeup the Argon oil (if it is pure 100% argon oil) I use it on my face and love it.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have we figured out for sure if it's going to be a mix of all 8 products from the spoiler in this bag? Is there a possibility that they could be sending everyone the same few products this bag (with the variations like scent), just making us guess which products, and then the rest of the products will show up in bags later?


 For certain we are all getting:

1. concealer by Yaby-- full size (color depending on your skin tone on the quiz)

2. gloss or lipstick by Mirabella-- full size

3. Zoya polish (one of five colors)-- full size

Then we will get *two* of these items depending on how we answered the quiz

1. Pacifica roller ball perfume in Island Vanilla OR Tahitian Gaedenia

2. Pacifica tube of pearlizer or bronzer

3. Argan or Macadamia oil

4. St. Tropez tube bronzer or Mirabella mascara

So as you can see the bags will be more tailored but nobody gets "jipped." The products are the same value and are (with one exception) simplya variation of the same type and even brand of product.

I think this is going to work out very well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still quite excited for this bag.


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 4. Pacifa Rollerball. I used to loathe getting perfumes in sample boxes but L'Occitane Jasmin &amp; Bergamote (BB Home Box) and the Kai perfume oil (Popsugar) are new loves


 I still hate getting perfume in boxes because most of them are not natural, so the only thing my nose can pick up is "generic mishmash of chemicals," but Pacifica, Kai, and that fruity roll-on Birchbox sent out a couple of months ago (Common Sense, maybe?) are natural and welcome additions to my collection.  I had thought that the problem was the perfumers' alcohol, but then I tried that Birchbox roll-on and figured out it's the synthetic fragrance ingredients.  They're what stabilize scent so it smells the same on everyone, but they also, like, break my nose.  Straight-up oils like Kai are even better than natural alcohol-based stuff, but now I'm eyeing the entire Pacifica roll-on collection for eventual acquisition.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have we figured out for sure if it's going to be a mix of all 8 products from the spoiler in this bag? Is there a possibility that they could be sending everyone the same few products this bag (with the variations like scent), just making us guess which products, and then the rest of the products will show up in bags later?
> 
> I guess that's wishful thinking on my part. I really don't want such a wide variety of bags. I like that every one gets about the same bag. I don't want another bag where some people get the coveted stuff and everyone else gets screwed, like birchbox.


 So true! Someone on here made the point that the companies themselves might be pushing for box variety. If everyone gets the same thing, there is less of a chance that Ipsy subscribers will purchase a product from the company, which is the whole point of them sending out the products in the first place--to get more business. Sure, you might repurchase something you liked down the line or you might buy a different color. (Zoya should really benefit with 6 different colors, after all). But I imagine it gets them far more business when someone wants something so bad they cave and order it after seeing other people get it. I could be wrong. I hope I am. I too hate Birchbox for the box variety and the last thing I want is for Ipsy to become that. I know this will only be my second bag with them, but I was so impressed with April that I fell in love instantly. I really don't want to see Ipsy go down the tubes like so many other subscription boxes have.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For certain we are all getting:
> 
> ...


 I see your point, mindcaviar, in that nobody gets "jipped" as far as the retail value of the products, but retail value is far different from personal value. To me, a mascara is a worthless product for which I wouldn't pay a penny. I just don't like them unless they are fiber based.

I find it interesting the way you paired things up. With 3 subs, I would want to get both rollerballs, the pearlizer, and after that I would be more open. Perhaps I should be optimistic. If I had to, I might could trade 2 items for a rollerball, so as long as I get one of the scents, I'd probably be ok. My reaction was really more due to the same concerns a few others have mentioned--not wanting Ipsy to fall into the Birchbox trap. Even if they send out stuff around the same retail value now, if they start the box variation thing, it might change in the future. Birchbox has really made me gun shy, I suppose.


----------



## SweetTea (May 5, 2013)

I'm comfortable with the amount of variation in THIS bag, but I really also hope they do not start doing what BB does. I haven't web very happy with BB since I started getting boxes because I never get what I want and I know the chances are slim to none that I will because there is SO MUCH. I signed up for Ipsy for *makeup* and because I loved that everyone got the same things, in different colors at most. I like how they did it - 3 items everyone gets which are the straight up makeup items which is what Ipsy based itself on, and then a few variations for the rest, and of things like perfume and lotion. If they keep this going, I think it could work out nicely - there is still some structure and it's not 100% random.


----------



## katlyne (May 5, 2013)

O you think that if I change my quiz to say I'm only interested in Fragrance and Sunless tanning, they'd be forced to give me that? Lol


----------



## diana16 (May 5, 2013)

If any of you ladies don't want the St. Tropez please send it my way lol On the quiz I did put I wanted tanner so hopefully it matches, I really wish I had my bag already lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> O you think that if I change my quiz to say I'm only interested in Fragrance and Sunless tanning, they'd be forced to give me that? Lol


 Funny! Worth a try, for sure though. With my now 3 bags, I went back and listed my skin coloring as light, medium, and tan. I thought about it, and figured tan would be dark enough to discourage them from sending self tanner (I hope) but with those 3 categories being in the middle range, I might get 3 different concealers with it. That is, if they haven't run their computer program already and begun to put bags together in preparation for shipping out. Who knows?! I'll probably drop sub #3 for sure next month, but I'll anxiously await the first few previews just to see. I may end up keeping 2, but 3 seems a bit nuts. 






Hope you get your fragrance and tanning products!!!


----------



## cari12 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny! Worth a try, for sure though. With my now 3 bags, I went back and listed my skin coloring as light, medium, and tan. I thought about it, and figured tan would be dark enough to discourage them from sending self tanner (I hope) but with those 3 categories being in the middle range, I might get 3 different concealers with it. That is, if they haven't run their computer program already and begun to put bags together in preparation for shipping out. Who knows?! I'll probably drop sub #3 for sure next month, but I'll anxiously await the first few previews just to see. I may end up keeping 2, but 3 seems a bit nuts.
> 
> ...


 I have a weeks worth of reminders on my phone to cancel my 2nd sub before they bill for June but I *might* just let it roll over and see if having a duplicate bag next month is worth it too. I'm not sure if they will have released enough spoilers by the time they would bill my accounts or not. We'll see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (May 5, 2013)

I think it's probably too late for your changes to take affect for this bag unfortunately!



> thanks, i got it updated! :3 ... hoping if i check off body lotion i get the coconut crushed pearl luminizing body butter, hah. I removed all the frizzy/dry stuff from my profile too to try to avoid getting any hair oils. My hair likes protein, not oils.. i'd rather pick that stuff out myself. Hair oils and i dont get along.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see your point, mindcaviar, in that nobody gets "jipped" as far as the retail value of the products, but retail value is far different from personal value. To me, a mascara is a worthless product for which I wouldn't pay a penny. I just don't like them unless they are fiber based.
> 
> My reaction was really more due to ... not wanting Ipsy to fall into the Birchbox trap. Even if they send out stuff around the same retail value now, if they start the box variation thing, it might change in the future. Birchbox has really made me gun shy, I suppose.


 Will you please share which mascaras you like the best? I am really searching for a good mascara. I used L'oreal's LASH OUT for decades because it worked so GREAT on me. I used to get compliments on my lashes. Now I keep buying things and nothing works as well. (the product has been discontinued)

Ipsy is my first subscription service. I have heard a lot of bad things about Birch Box. I have looked at what they offer and it does not seem to compare to ipsy in any way. I am keeping the faith that this will work out according to our profiles. 

As much as I love Pacifica and the fragrances they offer, I am VERY picky about fragrance so I have not checked the fragrance box in my profile quiz. I would rather spend 7 bucks on a roller ball of my choice than get a bad fragrance and lose what would be another item that month.


----------



## katie danielle (May 5, 2013)

If you're looking for a fiber mascara I would suggest ModelCo's fiber mascara. It's awesome! I actually got a full size tube of it in my Birchbox a few months ago haha.



> Will you please share which mascaras you like the best? I am really searching for a good mascara. I used L'oreal's LASH OUT for decades because it worked so GREAT on me. I used to get compliments on my lashes. Now I keep buying things and nothing works as well. (the product has been discontinued) Ipsy is my first subscription service. I have heard a lot of bad things about Birch Box. I have looked at what they offer and it does not seem to compare to ipsy in any way. I am keeping the faith that this will work out according to our profiles.Â  As much as I love Pacifica and the fragrances they offer, I am VERY picky about fragrance so I have not checked the fragrance box in my profile quiz. I would rather spend 7 bucks on a roller ball of my choice than get a bad fragrance and lose what would be another item that month.Â


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 5, 2013)

> If you're looking for a fiber mascara I would suggest ModelCo's fiber mascara. It's awesome! I actually got a full size tube of it in my Birchbox a few months ago haha.


 I love the modelco fiber mascara! My go to mascara is the Rimmel extra super lash. It's cheap and gives me great volume and length, I just wish they would bring back the waterproof to my area.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 5, 2013)

> I see your point, mindcaviar, in that nobody gets "jipped" as far as the retail value of the products, but retail value is far different from personal value.


 This. I don't care about retail/monetary value, if i would rather have a different item then the value of the item I don't want doesn't mean a thing to me. I really love Ipsy and I think they generally do a really good job of making the bags fair when there is an or item. The or items tend to be products in the same category (eyeshadow, hair product, etc.) I hope they keep it that way. I guess my biggest worry would be that they stop that. That suddenly one person will be getting a roller ball and another person would get a mascara and another person would get a hair product. That just doesn't speak to me. Though I understand why it would appeal to some.


----------



## JamieO (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This. I don't care about retail/monetary value, if i would rather have a different item then the value of the item I don't want doesn't mean a thing to me. I really love Ipsy and I think they generally do a really good job of making the bags fair when there is an or item. The or items tend to be products in the same category (eyeshadow, hair product, etc.) I hope they keep it that way. I guess my biggest worry would be that they stop that. That suddenly one person will be getting a roller ball and another person would get a mascara and another person would get a hair product. That just doesn't speak to me. Though I understand why it would appeal to some.


 Yup. Agree. Yup yup yup.


----------



## mimosette (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will you please share which mascaras you like the best? I am really searching for a good mascara. I used L'oreal's LASH OUT for decades because it worked so GREAT on me. I used to get compliments on my lashes. Now I keep buying things and nothing works as well. (the product has been discontinued)
> 
> ...


  I love the lash primer from Starlooks, I can use the cheapest mascara with it and still get great results on my puny lashes. I hope they hurry up and make it available on their site!


----------



## misroule (May 5, 2013)

That blue bottle with the eye dropper looks exactly like the iS Clinical Active Serum I won from an Allure giveaway. Not sure what I think of it, but it's very pricey so this would be a high dollar bag.


----------



## OiiO (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misroule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That blue bottle with the eye dropper looks exactly like the iS Clinical Active Serum I won from an Allure giveaway. Not sure what I think of it, but it's very pricey so this would be a high dollar bag.


 We already figured out that it's NuMe Argan Oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dollysantana (May 5, 2013)

Does someone know when is the last day to subscribe for the may bag?


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 5, 2013)

Gosh its just the beginning of may and I am biting my nails waiting for this!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 5, 2013)

i subscribed one time on the 10th so im sure you still have time


----------



## Dollysantana (May 5, 2013)

Iam still thinking about it ðŸ™‡that's why! Thanks @Erika


----------



## pengutango (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does someone know when is the last day to subscribe for the may bag?


 They usually announce it on their Facebook page, but like Erika said, should be around the 10th. Or if they sell out, whichever comes first.



> Originally Posted by *aandreasen63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gosh its just the beginning of may and I am biting my nails waiting for this!


 Me too! I actually got a 2nd sub, so can't wait to get them both. Probably don't plan on keeping it, but we'll see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (May 5, 2013)

Bought my daughter a 3  month subscription as part as her graduation present. She redeemed it and filled out her profile today. I am hoping she gets a May bag! If she likes it I might just continue the sub for her when she leaves for college. It's always fun to get surprises in the mail at college.


----------



## Rachael B (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My problem is that on the *truly* fair, it is damn near impossible to find a natural looking self tanner. I'm an NW10/MUFE 110, and I have yet to encounter a single self tanner that doesnt look downright orange on me. I don't use them for that reason.
> ...


 I don't know about anyone else.. but I am fair skinned and usually just don't care that I'm not tan.. but even when I consider it I have NEVER found a sunless tanner that doesn't leave a funky smell on my skin.. even the ones that don't smell right away.. hours later you have that starchy smell... I cannot stand it!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 6, 2013)

Thank you for the mascara ideas! I can't afford a 42.00 mascara, but I can afford a 4.00 one! LOL Actually I 'm willing to spend up to 15.00. What are your favorite fibre lash mascaras, Dear Ladies?


----------



## cari12 (May 6, 2013)

So I'm relatively new to beauty stuff but I keep seeing you all reference your skin tones in letters and numbers - how do you figure that out?


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will you please share which mascaras you like the best? I am really searching for a good mascara. I used L'oreal's LASH OUT for decades because it worked so GREAT on me. I used to get compliments on my lashes. Now I keep buying things and nothing works as well. (the product has been discontinued)
> 
> ...


 Mindcaviar--I ended up trying Blinc mascara on a whim. I never used mascara but I had heard about Blinc and wanted to try it. But it is $25 per tube, so very expensive. I got to go to the grand opening of a Sephora in Chattanooga where they gave out gift cards. As I had a $25 gift card, I decided to splurge and try the Blinc. I loved it! My lashes are kind of blonde on the tips, so even though they are ok, they don't show up well. I guess you could build a bit of extra length with Blinc if you tried, but for me, just getting the black fibers on my nearly invisible lashes is enough. I don't think it would do too much for volume, though. Still, I haven't even wanted to try another mascara after I discovered Blinc, so I generally pass my freebies and sample sizes on to my mom--Lancome, Dior, whatever I get. I will admit that I once tried another fiber based mascara called Fiberwig, only because it was about $3 cheaper, but I didn't like it at all and ended up sending it back. I would encourage you to give fiber mascaras a try because they are soooo very different from normal mascaras. Also, it seems to me that they take much, much longer to dry out. Since I still don't feel like using mascara everyday (even if I do love Blinc) that is a big bonus for me. So you spend more on it, but when you want to pull it out of the drawer to use it, you can pretty much count on it still working for you. Let me know if you try one what you think!


----------



## isaboo (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for the mascara ideas! I can't afford a 42.00 mascara, but I can afford a 4.00 one! LOL Actually I 'm willing to spend up to 15.00. What are your favorite fibre lash mascaras, Dear Ladies?


Someone recommended Almay One Coat Nourishing Triple effect mascara the other day....I love it!  And it was $5.00 I think.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bought my daughter a 3  month subscription as part as her graduation present. She redeemed it and filled out her profile today. I am hoping she gets a May bag! If she likes it I might just continue the sub for her when she leaves for college. It's always fun to get surprises in the mail at college.


 That is so sweet of you! I think she will love it.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would encourage you to give fiber mascaras a try because they are soooo very different from normal mascaras. Also, it seems to me that they take much, much longer to dry out. Since I still don't feel like using mascara everyday (even if I do love Blinc) that is a big bonus for me. So you spend more on it, but when you want to pull it out of the drawer to use it, you can pretty much count on it still working for you. Let me know if you try one what you think!


 I will look into that one, thank you. Now I am going to go read up on fibre mascaras!

My main issue is that I am blonde, so my lashes are blonde. They are actually long, but you just can't really see them-- they aren't pretty and white, they are ash blonde like my hair. I need volume. Any mascara will make my lashes turn black, of course. I am looking for more fullness without using falsies or demis. I love dressing up and wearing all that for fancy times, but for just going out to the store or a day time look I'd like a good mascara. I only wear makeup a couple of times a week, so drying is actually a concern if I am spending money on the product. Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for the mascara ideas! I can't afford a 42.00 mascara, but I can afford a 4.00 one! LOL Actually I 'm willing to spend up to 15.00. What are your favorite fibre lash mascaras, Dear Ladies?


 Oops...saw this only after I posted recommending the Blinc. Well, I haven't tried the Model Co others recommended, but I did just look it up. It appears as though you can get a travel size for $20 and the full size version is $28. When I can, I think I'm going to try out the travel version just to see what I think. As it is only $5 more than your max, maybe you could go for that. Like you, I followed the link, saw the $42 price tag and panicked a bit, but if you poke around, you will see that was for a kit and there are the other options.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I'm relatively new to beauty stuff but I keep seeing you all reference your skin tones in letters and numbers - how do you figure that out?


 Yes, I have the same question. I'm not new to makeup, but new to this concept. Thank you all for being so helpful and for all the suggestions!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will look into that one, thank you. Now I am going to go read up on fibre mascaras!
> 
> My main issue is that I am blonde, so my lashes are blonde. They are actually long, but you just can't really see them-- they aren't pretty and white, they are ash blonde like my hair. I need volume. Any mascara will make my lashes turn black, of course. I am looking for more fullness without using falsies or demis. I love dressing up and wearing all that for fancy times, but for just going out to the store or a day time look I'd like a good mascara. I only wear makeup a couple of times a week, so drying is actually a concern if I am spending money on the product. Thanks!


 Then I think you really would like fiber mascaras as it gives you the color but without the raccoon eyes. Not saying the fibers won't ever come off, like maybe if you cry or sweat and rub your eyes, but if the fibers do get on your face, it is super easy to brush them off. You know how hard it is to remove black paint from under the eyes--yikes--and since I almost always get some on me when I apply it, I love that I can just let it dry and pick up the fiber with a fingernail so easily.

As far as lasting strength goes, I probably shouldn't admit this, but I looked back at my Sephora purchase history and it was well over a year ago that I bought my first black tube of Blinc mascara. Yup, it is still going strong! I just bought another tube in dark brown and when Sephora gave away mini sizes as a 100 point perk in black, I got that one. Sadly, I don't think the mini size has the same quality as the two I purchased. Don't know why. Maybe it is just my imagination. But when my black finally runs out, as soon as I can, I am going to replace it. With infrequent use, it should last a long, long time. Granted, I probably used it even less than you would, but I would still expect you to get your money's worth.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I'm relatively new to beauty stuff but I keep seeing you all reference your skin tones in letters and numbers - how do you figure that out?


 I believe those are all MAC codes.  Your best bet would be to go to a MAC counter and get matched.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I'm relatively new to beauty stuff but I keep seeing you all reference your skin tones in letters and numbers - how do you figure that out?
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe those are all MAC codes.  Your best bet would be to go to a MAC counter and get matched.


 Whatever is the very lightest would be me! Many lines don't even carry a foundation that is light enough.


----------



## coffeecardigan (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe those are all MAC codes.  Your best bet would be to go to a MAC counter and get matched.


 I tried to get matched and The MAC rep refused to match me because I was purchasing tinted moisturizer, not a foundation.  It was incredibly awkward and weird.  I'll try again someday!


----------



## hiheather (May 6, 2013)

I'm scared to get color matched. MAC counters make me feel insecure. I have never picked up the wrong shade at the drugstore so I guess that works out for me.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to get matched and The MAC rep refused to match me because I was purchasing tinted moisturizer, not a foundation.  It was incredibly awkward and weird.  I'll try again someday!


 That is absolutely terrible customer service! What if you wanted to come back and purchase foundation or concealer or powder at another time? I worked for Clinique, Lauder and Chanel in my lifetime and let me tell you-- I WOULD HAVE BEEN FIRED or severely reprimanded for not catering to the customer. We treated our customers as guests and even if they flat out told us they were not buying we did makeovers and tutorials, showed them every color under the sun, etc. You always do that because you never know who is going to come back and buy everything you show them. I had customers with me for years who had originally been "just browsing" looking at lipsticks. I ended up doing makeup for their weddings and graduations, etc. I am sorry that happened to you.


----------



## jkwynn (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you're looking for a fiber mascara I would suggest ModelCo's fiber mascara. It's awesome! I actually got a full size tube of it in my Birchbox a few months ago haha.


 Yes!

I wanted the blinc mascara sooo badly and got it in a birchbox, then when they sampled modelco, I got that one, too! Lucky!!

Of the two, I like the modelco best - it makes my lashes look so long and thick!


----------



## cari12 (May 6, 2013)

Ahh gotcha. I don't use a ton of MAC stuff so I wasn't familiar with that. One of these days I'll have to go get color matched somewhere. 

My current favorite mascara is actually the Yves Saint Laurent faux cils shocking - I got a deluxe sample with a Sephora order and it makes my lashes look phenomenal. It has a really strong rose smell to it almost, but I get over it because of how awesome it works. It's pretty pricy for the full size ($30) and I've read reviews that say the full size isn't as good as the sample size. So I haven't bought it yet (I may just have to keep tracking down more samples). I also like Benefit's They're Real and The Balm's Body Builder. Those three are probably my biggest "go tos" right now. I've never bought the same mascara twice, the YSL one is the first one I could see myself buying again otherwise I just keep trying new stuff. 

I used a fiber mascara for my wedding but I forget what it was called (bought it at Sephora, checked their site but nothing stands out to me). I've heard great things about Blinc though and would love to try both that and the ModelCo someday.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to get matched and The MAC rep refused to match me because I was purchasing tinted moisturizer, not a foundation.  It was incredibly awkward and weird.  I'll try again someday!


 It always angers me to hear of someone receiving bad customer service, regardless of their circumstances. Hopefully, the person who treated you so rudely got a good dose of snub elsewhere. I firmly believe in karma and getting what you put out into the universe, so maybe they've wisened up a bit by now.



> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is absolutely terrible customer service! What if you wanted to come back and purchase foundation or concealer or powder at another time? I worked for Clinique, Lauder and Chanel in my lifetime and let me tell you-- I WOULD HAVE BEEN FIRED or severely reprimanded for not catering to the customer. We treated our customers as guests and even if they flat out told us they were not buying we did makeovers and tutorials, showed them every color under the sun, etc. You always do that because you never know who is going to come back and buy everything you show them. I had customers with me for years who had originally been "just browsing" looking at lipsticks. I ended up doing makeup for their weddings and graduations, etc. I am sorry that happened to you.


 You get the concept behind customer service. You know what's up. Too bad a lot of people in the field get away with so much these days. I hate thinking customer service is dead, but it seems like it's vanished from almost everywhere. I'm a 911 operator and it never ceases to amaze me how so many people think I'm patronizing them when I'm genuinely nice and concerned. It's like so many folks are conditioned to just expect others to treat them like crap, so when they're treated well, it throws them off. Crazy.

I think the best mascara I've ever used was Lancome's Definicils. I picked it up on a whim when I traveled out of town and forgot my mascara (duh) and I thought it was the best I've ever used. I eventually ran out and couldn't bring myself to shell out 28 bucks for another tube. I'm currently working on a DIY/homemade recipe, though I'm unsure how well it will work. I am my own guinea pig.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who asked and are trying to catch up on posts/spoilers I put together a little list
> 
> ...


 http://www.athomewithnikki.com/uploads/1/7/7/1/1771014/1440066_orig.jpg?0 &lt;---------------- the NuMe argan oil sample looks exactly the same to me. That is a link to a photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lillybunny (May 6, 2013)

> Someone recommended Almay One Coat Nourishing Triple effect mascara the other day....I love it!Â  And it was $5.00 I think.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Â


 Ahhh! That mascara is amazing. I love the formula, the brush, just everything. It's literally the only mascara if tried that lengthens and thickens the way I want it to. My friends kept asking me what mascara I used and bought some for themselves!


----------



## JamieO (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will look into that one, thank you. Now I am going to go read up on fibre mascaras!
> 
> My main issue is that I am blonde, so my lashes are blonde. They are actually long, but you just can't really see them-- they aren't pretty and white, they are ash blonde like my hair. I need volume. Any mascara will make my lashes turn black, of course. I am looking for more fullness without using falsies or demis. I love dressing up and wearing all that for fancy times, but for just going out to the store or a day time look I'd like a good mascara. I only wear makeup a couple of times a week, so drying is actually a concern if I am spending money on the product. Thanks!


 Blinc does now make a volumizing version of their mascara.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 6, 2013)

I once tried the blinc mascara (as a birchbox sample) and I hated it! My eyelashes have decent length but not a lot of volume and they are blond.. almost invisible! So, I just wanted some color and volume, but this one made my lashes stick together... it looked like I have only 5 eyelashes on me!!



I have never tried the volumizing version though!

Also, about MAC foundations, am I the only one who thinks they are very yellow based? My skin has pink undertones and I've found all of their foundations to be too yellow for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I once tried the blinc mascara (as a birchbox sample) and I hated it! My eyelashes have decent length but not a lot of volume and they are blond.. almost invisible! So, I just wanted some color and volume, but this one made my lashes stick together... it looked like I have only 5 eyelashes on me!!
> 
> ...


Me too. It was the worst mascara I've ever used. It made my lashes look shorter than they really are, and not longer. Unfortunately I didn't get it through BB and I paid full price for it. It's great we have such a wide selection of cosmetics since one person's love is another's hate.


----------



## coffeecardigan (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is absolutely terrible customer service! What if you wanted to come back and purchase foundation or concealer or powder at another time? I worked for Clinique, Lauder and Chanel in my lifetime and let me tell you-- I WOULD HAVE BEEN FIRED or severely reprimanded for not catering to the customer. We treated our customers as guests and even if they flat out told us they were not buying we did makeovers and tutorials, showed them every color under the sun, etc. You always do that because you never know who is going to come back and buy everything you show them. I had customers with me for years who had originally been "just browsing" looking at lipsticks. I ended up doing makeup for their weddings and graduations, etc. I am sorry that happened to you.





> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It always angers me to hear of someone receiving bad customer service, regardless of their circumstances. Hopefully, the person who treated you so rudely got a good dose of snub elsewhere. I firmly believe in karma and getting what you put out into the universe, so maybe they've wisened up a bit by now.


 Thanks!  The odd thing is, she was very cordial and sweet about it.  I kept asking for my color match for future reference, since I like ordering online for Ebates' sake.  Like I said, it was just bizarre.  Good customer service can make or break a company!  I can't get enough of Amazon, Sephora (online), or Walgreens' beauty counter!


----------



## cmello (May 6, 2013)

excited for this bag!!

my wishlist

1. zoya in light blue or mint

2. lipstick in any color ( no more lipgloss please)

3. concealer in medium

4. pacifica roll on perfume, love their stuff

4. st tropez !!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My problem is that on the *truly* fair, it is damn near impossible to find a natural looking self tanner. I'm an NW10/MUFE 110, and I have yet to encounter a single self tanner that doesnt look downright orange on me. I don't use them for that reason.
> ...


 I've noticed that Alba self tanner is wonderful.  I tan just fine but am usually pale...and I almost lost my mother to skin cancer.  I also used to wear lots of pencil skirts and needed would rather have decent looking legs than wear hosiery.  I'm kinda hoping I get a self tanner now.  I'd rather try it this route than spend money on full size and it turn me orange.

Gratuitous smiley use...he's fighting the orange, like me and tanners, lol.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> excited for this bag!!
> 
> ...


 I wish for exactly the same things (except I want the concealer to be light)! Let's wait and see...


----------



## mcpout (May 6, 2013)

I think having everything around the same retail value is as fair as Ipsy can go, since they can't possibly determine everyone's personal value.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to get matched and The MAC rep refused to match me because I was purchasing tinted moisturizer, not a foundation.  It was incredibly awkward and weird.  I'll try again someday!


 Wow!!! If that had been me, I would've written down the time, location, her name (assuming she was wearing a badge), and I would have called corporate to complain about her. What inexcusable behavior! Reflects very, very badly on the MAC brand. And it would make me decide never to go back to them again.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 6, 2013)

1. zoya in light green or cream

2. lipstick in any color (no more lipgloss please)

3. concealer in light

4. pacifica luminizing body butter

5. st tropez


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think having everything around the same retail value is as fair as Ipsy can go, since they can't possibly determine everyone's personal value.


 No Mcpout, that is not what we are saying. If they keep everything the same, then even if you don't like the products, at least you are in the same boat as everyone else. That is generally what I prefer. I like it when everyone gets the same basic products with only color/shade variations. Then you know you will get a certain product and if you simply don't like the color you get, then you can seek to trade. Of course we all know they can't read everyone's mind, and that is really the point behind hating variations in the first place--it is too risky that you will get something you hate. If it just so happens to be the 'dud' product that most people hate--even if it technically retails for the same amount--then it could turn out to be hard to trade. Let me use the oils as an example. I know some people want them. But for the sake of argument, let's say it is the least favorite product by the majority of people--say only 5% really want it while the other products combined are wanted by 95% of the subscribers. If you get an oil and you really, really hate it, you can try to trade it. But only 5% of the people wanted that oil, so there is a very small market to trade with. And not everyone will bother with trying to trade either, so that makes your chances even worse.

This is precisely why I hate the box/bag variation thing. If they didn't send out different products, we wouldn't even have to worry about retail value. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No Mcpout, that is not what we are saying. If they keep everything the same, then even if you don't like the products, at least you are in the same boat as everyone else. That is generally what I prefer. I like it when everyone gets the same basic products with only color/shade variations. Then you know you will get a certain product and if you simply don't like the color you get, then you can seek to trade. Of course we all know they can't read everyone's mind, and that is really the point behind hating variations in the first place--it is too risky that you will get something you hate. If it just so happens to be the 'dud' product that most people hate--even if it technically retails for the same amount--then it could turn out to be hard to trade. Let me use the oils as an example. I know some people want them. But for the sake of argument, let's say it is the least favorite product by the majority of people--say only 5% really want it while the other products combined are wanted by 95% of the subscribers. If you get an oil and you really, really hate it, you can try to trade it. But only 5% of the people wanted that oil, so there is a very small market to trade with. And not everyone will bother with trying to trade either, so that makes your chances even worse.
> 
> This is precisely why I hate the box/bag variation thing. If they didn't send out different products, we wouldn't even have to worry about retail value. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Every brands can't produce hundreds of thousands of samples of the same item, so instead of not being a part of a box because they can't make a sample or afford to send a sample/full size for each subscriber, they'll send what they can and their product will be in some boxes. I get that and don't mind variations when the variations are all about equal in retail value since I'm paying the same money as everyone else. If box variations seem  too risky for some, then I'd say that those subscription boxes wouldn't be a good fit them. Part of the fun of sub boxes for me is not 100% knowing what I'll get each month and as long as I feel I got my $10 worth then I'll be back the next month.


----------



## JamieO (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No Mcpout, that is not what we are saying. If they keep everything the same, then even if you don't like the products, at least you are in the same boat as everyone else. That is generally what I prefer. I like it when everyone gets the same basic products with only color/shade variations. Then you know you will get a certain product and if you simply don't like the color you get, then you can seek to trade. Of course we all know they can't read everyone's mind, and that is really the point behind hating variations in the first place--it is too risky that you will get something you hate. If it just so happens to be the 'dud' product that most people hate--even if it technically retails for the same amount--then it could turn out to be hard to trade. Let me use the oils as an example. I know some people want them. But for the sake of argument, let's say it is the least favorite product by the majority of people--say only 5% really want it while the other products combined are wanted by 95% of the subscribers. If you get an oil and you really, really hate it, you can try to trade it. But only 5% of the people wanted that oil, so there is a very small market to trade with. And not everyone will bother with trying to trade either, so that makes your chances even worse.
> 
> This is precisely why I hate the box/bag variation thing. If they didn't send out different products, we wouldn't even have to worry about retail value. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every brands can't produce hundreds of thousands of samples of the same item, so instead of not being a part of a box because they can't make a sample or afford to send a sample/full size for each subscriber, they'll send what they can and their product will be in some boxes. I get that and don't mind variations when the variations are all about equal in retail value since I'm paying the same money as everyone else. If box variations seem  too risky for some, then I'd say that those subscription boxes wouldn't be a good fit them. Part of the fun of sub boxes for me is not 100% knowing what I'll get each month and as long as I feel I got my $10 worth then I'll be back the next month.


 I think she's trying to say that not having much variation in bags is what drew a lot of us to Ipsy in the first place, and part of what makes it some people's preferred sub, and I'd have to agree. That was part of what was different between Ipsy and, say, Birchbox, so it's a little discouraging to find Ipsy doing a lot of variants in the bags now. I agree that certain subs are right for certain people, but I think the equality of the bags is a lot of what makes Ipsy the "right" sub for a lot of people, so it's frustrating to see that possibly changing.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get that and don't mind variations when the variations are all about equal in retail value since I'm paying the same money as everyone else.


 Weren't they unequal last month? I recall people saying the mica powder was worth $15 and the eye shadow was only worth $5. I like minor variations in products from the same company, but I don't see how they'll keep the value equal if they regularly do a lot of variations.


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 6, 2013)

the mica product wasnt full size though but the duo was so it somewhat evens out


----------



## bluelion (May 6, 2013)

If they plan to keep their numbers up, then I think more bag variation seems inevitable.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they plan to keep their numbers up, then I think more bag variation seems inevitable.


 Yep. I'm pretty sure it was the plan all along to have variations...makes sense to me.

You'll sell more bags with the *hopes* of women getting the variation they want...rather than deciding if they want the bag based on the spoilers that tell them exactly what's going to be in it.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 6, 2013)

Well i rejoined, it looked too good to pass up. I really hope I get the lipstick, the St tropez, and idc what else. I really really want the St. Tropez the most.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 6, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yep. I'm pretty sure it was the plan all along to have variations...makes sense to me.

You'll sell more bags with the *hopes* of women getting the variation they want...rather than deciding if they want the bag based on the spoilers that tell them exactly what's going to be in it. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well i rejoined, it looked too good to pass up. I really hope I get the lipstick, the St tropez, and idc what else. I really really want the St. Tropez the most.
Case in point...(and just making a loose assumption on what you posted) that BeautyLoverIT might not have subbed if the items were set as the gloss and the luminizing lotion. So another sale with the *hopes* of the desired variations. I'm sure we can expect to see much more variations in the future.


----------



## Jamie P (May 6, 2013)

> Mindcaviar--I ended up trying Blinc mascara on a whim. I never used mascara but I had heard about Blinc and wanted to try it. But it is $25 per tube, so very expensive. I got to go to the grand opening of a Sephora in Chattanooga where they gave out gift cards. As I had a $25 gift card, I decided to splurge and try the Blinc. I loved it! My lashes are kind of blonde on the tips, so even though they are ok, they don't show up well. I guess you could build a bit of extra length with Blinc if you tried, but for me, just getting the black fibers on my nearly invisible lashes is enough. I don't think it would do too much for volume, though. Still, I haven't even wanted to try another mascara after I discovered Blinc, so I generally pass my freebies and sample sizes on to my mom--Lancome, Dior, whatever I get. I will admit that I once tried another fiber based mascara called Fiberwig, only because it was about $3 cheaper, but I didn't like it at all and ended up sending it back. I would encourage you to give fiber mascaras a try because they are soooo very different from normal mascaras. Also, it seems to me that they take much, much longer to dry out. Since I still don't feel like using mascara everyday (even if I do love Blinc) that is a big bonus for me. So you spend more on it, but when you want to pull it out of the drawer to use it, you can pretty much count on it still working for you. Let me know if you try one what you think!


I use the new blinc amplified. It is the ONLY mascara that doesn't smudge on me. Amplified is a lot better than the original too.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Case in point...(and just making a loose assumption on what you posted) that BeautyLoverIT might not have subbed if the items were set as the gloss and the luminizing lotion. So another sale with the *hopes* of the desired variations. I'm sure we can expect to see much more variations in the future.


 It also caused some people to open up second accounts. I agree that it isn't ideal for us, but it makes good business sense at least.


----------



## katie danielle (May 6, 2013)

So are you trying to say it's ok if you get something you hate as long as everyone else gets it too? I don't think these companies really have any control or interest in the "trade-ability" of the items they sample - if you don't like the product then they did their job in helping you discover you don't like it before risking a full size purchase.



> No Mcpout, that is not what we are saying. If they keep everything the same, then even if you don't like the products, at least you are in the same boat as everyone else. That is generally what I prefer. I like it when everyone gets the same basic products with only color/shade variations. Then you know you will get a certain product and if you simply don't like the color you get, then you can seek to trade. Of course we all know they can't read everyone's mind, and that is really the point behind hating variations in the first place--it is too risky that you will get something you hate. If it just so happens to be the 'dud' product that most people hate--even if it technically retails for the same amount--then it could turn out to be hard to trade. Let me use the oils as an example. I know some people want them. But for the sake of argument, let's say it is the least favorite product by the majority of people--say only 5% really want it while the other products combined are wanted by 95% of the subscribers. If you get an oil and you really, really hate it, you can try to trade it. But only 5% of the people wanted that oil, so there is a very small market to trade with. And not everyone will bother with trying to trade either, so that makes your chances even worse. This is precisely why I hate the box/bag variation thing. If they didn't send out different products, we wouldn't even have to worry about retail value. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeecardigan (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!!! If that had been me, I would've written down the time, location, her name (assuming she was wearing a badge), and I would have called corporate to complain about her. What inexcusable behavior! Reflects very, very badly on the MAC brand. And it would make me decide never to go back to them again.


 I should have been more proactive about it, for sure.  She just refused so nicely that it confused me... I was new to MAC at the time so I naively thought that perhaps I was in the wrong.  One year later and I know better!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 6, 2013)

> It also caused some people to open up second accounts. I agree that it isn't ideal for us, but it makes good business sense at least.Â


 It definitely makes good business sense. Also, I would be one of those people who would stay with Ipsy even if I was annoyed with the variations because there would still be that chance I would get what I wanted to try. Same reason I have had two accounts with birchbox for two years. Even though most of the time I don't, there is always that chance I will get something great. Two accounts means two chances to get what I want. Bad for my wallet, good for birchbox's.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the mica product wasnt full size though but the duo was so it somewhat evens out


 The mica powder was full sized! It's what I got and it is definitely the full sized product.

On the topic of variations, I, like several others, would rather the bags remain basically the same, with minor differences. One "or" product isn't a big deal but I don't like that it seems to be becoming more than that...

I don't know what I prefer for this month, but I know I don't want more macadamia oil (I have more hair oils than I could use in a lifetime right now) and I don't want self tanner, ever.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well i rejoined, it looked too good to pass up. I really hope I get the lipstick, the St tropez, and idc what else. I really really want the St. Tropez the most.


 If I get it, please trade me. I would rather get anything than that....


----------



## Amanda Stan (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The mica powder was full sized!
> ...


According to Ipsy site the Mica powder was deluxe sized and the two shadows was full sized


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 6, 2013)

Wasn't the Mica gel eyeliner in the February bag full sized but they called it "deluxe" size because it typically comes with a brush and it didn't in our Ipsy bags? Could the eyeshadow be the same way?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't the Mica gel eyeliner in the February bag full sized but they called it "deluxe" size because it typically comes with a brush and it didn't in our Ipsy bags? Could the eyeshadow be the same way?


 I'm thinking that's a possibility!


----------



## pengutango (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The mica powder was full sized! It's what I got and it is definitely the full sized product.
> ...


 The mica powder wasn't full sized, but was pretty close. We got a 2g sample, while the full size is 2.5g.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't mind variations, as long as it doesn't become like Birchbox where there are some awesome boxes and some really crappy ones.

I'm fine with pretty much anything besides the oils. I am curious about what that last product is, the one no one knows what it is. Lip liner? Mascara?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The mica powder wasn't full sized, but was pretty close. We got a 2g sample, while the full size is 2.5g.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *I don't mind variations, as long as it doesn't become like Birchbox where there are some awesome boxes and some really crappy ones.*
> ...


 Which is all subjective  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which is all subjective  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe so, but if I ever get a bunch of foil packets from Ipsy whilst other people get deluxe samples, I'll quit in a heartbeat!


----------



## unicorn (May 6, 2013)

Even if I don't get the pacifica luminizing body butter, they've piqued my interest enough that i'll probably buy a full size anyways. so i guess mission accomplished for them as far as that idea goes with the bag variations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 6, 2013)

When it comes to the variations, I would love anything Pacifica and the St. Tropez.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 6, 2013)

My assumption (which is probably wrong) is that because there are four Pacifica products out of the 8 variations, we will all get one Pacifica product, and one "other" (St. Tropez, mystery makeup item, argan oil, macadamia oil).  

Also, there will probably be only one bronzing product per bag (i.e. it's highly unlikely to get the St Tropez and the Pacifica Bronzing Butter).  

It'll be interesting to see how the bag variations play out once we all start getting them!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 6, 2013)

> My assumption (which is probably wrong) is that because there are four Pacifica products out of the 8 variations, we will all get one Pacifica product, and one "other" (St. Tropez, mystery makeup item, argan oil, macadamia oil). Â  Also, there will probably be only one bronzing product per bag (i.e. it's highly unlikely to get the St Tropez and the Pacifica Bronzing Butter). Â  It'll be interesting to see how the bag variations play out once we all start getting them!


 I definitely agree with you! The odds are good that each of us will (hopefully) get at least one pacifica product and then one "other" product.. I'm super excited for this bag!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (May 6, 2013)

Ugh, I just wish they would ship them already! Haha. I'm getting two bags this month and I'm pretty much fine with anything they send me really. There are some things I would like more than others obviously, but nothing I just really don't like. I wasnt too fond of the idea of getting the st tropez tanning stuff, but the more I've read about it, the more I kind of want to try it, lol. I'm just ready to get the bags and see!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Baberanza (May 6, 2013)

Can we just get our damn bags already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## zadidoll (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can we just get our damn bags already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


 LOL I second this!


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 6, 2013)

Do we know for sure what the brand is for the concealer?? Just curious. I've been meaning to try something from Yaby! So, I'm hoping it's that.


----------



## Rachael B (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can we just get our damn bags already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


 agreed! LOL.


----------



## Amanda Stan (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can we just get our damn bags already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL I second this!


I third it!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we know for sure what the brand is for the concealer?? Just curious. I've been meaning to try something from Yaby! So, I'm hoping it's that.


 Speculation is that it's Yaby.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

Wow! 12 pages added since I last checked this thread in the afternoon. I don't think I'm even going to pretend I can keep up anymore, lol!  Though, it is fun to go through as much as I can late, late at night, when I know new posts generally won't be added--except for crazies who stay up until 4 in the morning like me.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only been an ipsy member for two months and I've stalked this thread religiously since then, but this bag is so awesome I had to join make up talk so I could join in.  I'm so freaking excited for this bag I could just pee!  I just set up a second subscription.  If I get self-tanning anything, I'm up for a trade! My skin is alabaster and even the lightest of light tanning products make me look like an oompa loompa


 Sounds like something I could say almost word for word--even the fact that this is only my second month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! 12 pages added since I last checked this thread in the afternoon. I don't think I'm even going to pretend I can keep up anymore, lol!  Though, it is fun to go through as much as I can late, late at night, when I know new posts generally won't be added--except for *crazies who stay up until 4 in the morning like me*.






 Oh hai, that'd be me. Though I have to be awake because I'm a vampire worker. Love it!!

I just read a comment on the Ipsy page that someone received their April bag on the 10th last month. Wonder if they'll happen to start shipping them as soon this month.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too!



 Third shift for the win!

I've actually gotten my last few bags really early..like the 10th/11th. And I always get my shipping notice AFTER I already got my bag, which is super weird!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The 10th would be awesome, except there's a chance I might be out of town. Still would be a great surprise to come home to though!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!
> 
> ...


 I don't think my shipping notice has ever been quite that late, but I guess I do tend to get it just a day or two before the package arrives. Not that I'd complain if I got the bag first, lol!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you guys think that the unknown item could be an eyebrow/lash serum? I got one in a sample society box a few months back and the tube looks similar.


 I soooo wish it would be the Lancome Teinte Touch Up Pen or whatever it is called that is used in one of the videos on Ipsy. I know, I know--very wishful thinking!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 7, 2013)

The mica powder last month was delux sample size. I'm glad I got it, but it was very small. I noticed how it evens out though...the bag as a whole.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 7, 2013)

> The mica powder last month was delux sample size. I'm glad I got it, but it was very small. I noticed how it evens out though...the bag as a whole.


meaning I got stuff I didn't like-like too.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 7, 2013)

Hello, Dear Ladies!

I see the anticipation is rising. The natives are getting restless! "WE WANT IPSY WE WANT IPSY!!" 





After reading thru all the commentary I would like to say:

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE MASCARA SUGGESTIONS!

I have actually written down the names and formulas you all have suggested along with notes. 

My next splurge with likely be a mascara, and I'm on a fixed income so I want it to be a good purchase. 

Thank you, Dear Ladies.

I actually went to eBay and got a set of three still on card, brand new, in blackest black L'oreal Lash Out mascaras while they still exist in this world! I decided to just go ahead and stock up on a few because once they are gone, they are gone. 

About the variations and people getting duds and foil packets and Luna bars, etc.

Here is my take:

I doubt that ipsy will go as far as the ridiculous foil packets route. Apparently that was not a successful move for them.

I doubt ipsy is going to start including food products.

If you take a look at the variety samples they are ALL wonderful sizes and brands. 

If you did not put that you want self-tanner on your profile quiz, you should not get a self-tanner.

This is the maiden bag using the profile quizzes in specific color choices and formulas, so let's give the a break and give them loads of feedback about what we like and what we don't and how it all matched up. That way they can tweak it, find a better algorithm, do whatever programmers do in order to match us correctly. 

Obviously the curators are doing a great job with the product selection. I can't wait to compare all our contents!

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! 





P.S. i am a vampire, too. up all night a toast to the nocturnal makeup mavens!


----------



## audiophilekate (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Blinc mascara (Amplified on my top lashes, regular on my lower lashes) and love it.  It's the best waterproof mascara I've ever used.  Last Thursday was a particularly bad day for me and I ended up sobbing for an hour and a half and, when I left for class afterwards, my eye makeup was still perfect (Blinc mascara and Stila Stay All Day liquid eyeliner)


 Awwww, hunny! I am so sorry you went thru that. ((((hugs)))) 





Thanks for the mascara feedback. I am assuming it also comes in non-waterproof, too? 

It seems whatever waterproof I use it does a number on my lashes. I get crazy fall-out and breakage. Even if I use a high-quality brand and a good remover.


----------



## emilyd (May 7, 2013)

Has anyone had billing problems?

I'd canceled my account, but this month is full of awesome, so I thought I'd sign up again. I want to pay with my debit card (trying to keep a handle on my $), and I keep getting an error message saying that my ZIP doesn't match what's listed as my debit card's billing address. I double checked my bank info, and it matches. ARGH!!!!


----------



## JamieO (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awwww, hunny! I am so sorry you went thru that. ((((hugs))))
> 
> ...


 Nope, it doesn't come in non-waterproof, but I think you'd be ok. It seriously is the most amazingly waterproof, smudge-proof, sleep-proof mascara I've ever used. It's not a waterproof formula in terms of other waterproofs, it's just this crazy polymer formula that coats your lashes with teeny little mascara "tubes." That also means that it removes SOOOO easily! It might freak you out at first, because when you remove it, the mascara slides of your lashes in clumps, so it sort of looks like your lashes are  falling out, but it's just the mascara coming off. It's great because instead of smearing all over like typical mascaras when you remove them, this stuff just kind of "pops" right off. It's hard to explain without sounding weird, but it really is amazing.


----------



## katie danielle (May 7, 2013)

This minth's bag looks like that same scratchy vinyl-ish material they use a lot. I was kind of hoping it would be a more textured fabric given the print. I still think it's really summery and definitely my favorite of all of the bugs I've gotten from them.


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2013)

> Has anyone had billing problems? I'd canceled my account, but this month is full of awesome, so I thought I'd sign up again. I want to pay with my debit card (trying to keep a handle on my $), and I keep getting an error message saying that my ZIP doesn't match what's listed as my debit card's billing address. I double checked my bank info, and it matches. ARGH!!!!


 Have you tried using your zip+4? I had this zip code matching problem once with a different company, and using the longer zip fixed it.


----------



## unicorn (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This minth's bag looks like that same scratchy vinyl-ish material they use a lot. I was kind of hoping it would be a more textured fabric given the print. I still think it's really summery and definitely my favorite of all of the bugs I've gotten from them.


If you blow up the photo and check it out, you can see the weave in the bag - i'm almost positive its fabric!


----------



## emilyd (May 7, 2013)

The address auto-populated to my ZIP + 4, which is what my bank has. I tried so many times, it triggered a call from my bank's fraud department.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (May 7, 2013)

Ooo I can kind of see what you're talking about. I hope you're right! I really want to sew a strap to it and make a clutch if it's not cheap-o material (but for $10 I'm not complaining).



> If you blow up the photo and check it out, you can see the weave in the bag - i'm almost positive its fabric!


----------



## pengutango (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can we just get our damn bags already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


 OMG, YES!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited!



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!
> 
> ...


 That happened to me as well. Funny how so many people said that they had issues with DHL since my actually got here earlier than with UPS. I've never gotten my bag before the shipping notice. Do ya live close to the shipping facility, since that could be a reason why it gets there before ya get the shipping notice?



> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you blow up the photo and check it out, you can see the weave in the bag - i'm almost positive its fabric!


 Yeah, I think it's regular fabric as well.


----------



## JamieO (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This minth's bag looks like that same scratchy vinyl-ish material they use a lot. I was kind of hoping it would be a more textured fabric given the print. I still think it's really summery and definitely my favorite of all of the bugs I've gotten from them.


 I LOVE the bag! Definitely, at least from the looks of it, one of my faves of all the ones I've gotten. 

GAWD, I want my bag already!!! *Stomps around like a 4 year old*

I feel like we've been talking about it forever, and now I'm DYING to know what's in mine!! I don't really have a wish list; I would be happy with any of the Zoyas. I think I'd rather have the lipstick instead of gloss, but either would be cool. I really don't care one way or the other about the concealer. The only thing I absolutely don't want would be the Pacifica bronzer, and only because I already have it, so I want something new!


----------



## katie danielle (May 7, 2013)

How do you like the Pacifica bronzer? I included it in an order I placed with them this weekend.



> I LOVE the bag! Definitely, at least from the looks of it, one of my faves of all the ones I've gotten.Â  GAWD, I want my bag already!!! *Stomps around like a 4 year old* I feel like we've been talking about it forever, and now I'm DYING to know what's in mine!! I don't really have a wish list; I would be happy with any of the Zoyas. I think I'd rather have the lipstick instead of gloss, but either would be cool. I really don't care one way or the other about the concealer. The only thing I absolutely don't want would be the Pacifica bronzer, and only because I already have it, so I want something new!


----------



## skylite (May 7, 2013)

> This minth's bag looks like that same scratchy vinyl-ish material they use a lot. I was kind of hoping it would be a more textured fabric given the print. I still think it's really summery and definitely my favorite of all of the bugs I've gotten from them.


 Yeah when I originally saw the picture I thought it would be a fun wovenish bag. But when I looked closely I realized it wasn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well. I still like it


----------



## JamieO (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you like the Pacifica bronzer? I included it in an order I placed with them this weekend.


 It is super bright and sparkly, but if you mix a dab of it into some regular lotion, it's ok. It smells good. Honestly, I probably wouldn't buy it again. It's pretty much unusable (at least for me) unless I mix it with lotion for legs, or  mix a little tiny bit into foundation for my cheeks. On its own it's just too harsh. I like it for certain things, but I've had to find creative ways to use it. I do like that it doesn't actually do any tanning, since I'm super pale and I like to stay that way most of the time, but if I want a little color on my legs i can get it and wash it right off.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 7, 2013)

When do they usually ship?  This is my first month!


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 7, 2013)

I can't wait to see what's in all of our bags.

OT:  I can't stop playing with the Olay CC cream ad on the side bars... I hover on it - and un hover...hover unhover...etc.. I feel like I'm a DJ scratchin' ..it truly is the small things in life...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2013)

I want my baaaaaaaag!!!




&lt;--- (Me, everytime I hear my mail lady's car!)


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 7, 2013)

I feel like the past couple months I have pretty much known what I was getting. Like last month I knew I was getting blush and eye shadow that I could wear one way or another, and I knew I would be okay with either nail polish. The only real question was the hair item. This month there is at least one color of nail polish I do not want and definitely a couple I would rather have out of all the others. The concealer I am pretty sure I can make work anyway, as with the lip product (though I do not know exactly what I am getting with either of those). But out of the other products there is a chance that neither of those will be good for me, depending on what I am sent. Yes, I can give them away, and I will (or trade them possibly), but still. I am not sure if I like the aspect of not really knowing.

I also hope shipping is a bit faster this month. DHL did seem slower for me, but I can really only remember the month before that when I got my bag the day or the day after I got my notice, I think. But since I deal a fair amount with shipping between handling art that gets shipped in and back out for shows and shipping out my own stuff, I know that sometimes one company vs. another can be a significant price difference, and sometimes a variation in how long it takes to get there, too. Maybe they are getting a different deal each month for the shipping since they are shipping so many pieces in bulk?

At any rate, I am super excited ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So are you trying to say it's ok if you get something you hate as long as everyone else gets it too? I don't think these companies really have any control or interest in the "trade-ability" of the items they sample - if you don't like the product then they did their job in helping you discover you don't like it before risking a full size purchase.


This.  The point of subscription services is to try out new products that you may have not gotten otherwise, and to be able to sample products without purchasing the full size.  Whether you love or hate the products is not really their concern.  SOO many people subscribe to these things that they aren't going to make everyone happy and they know that.  I don't like some of the items that I've received, but now I know that and I won't ever go back to that brand or particular product thanks to -insert subscription box here- for sending me samples of the product!  I never understand all the complaints about these services.  Some people expect way too much, in my opinion.


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want my baaaaaaaag!!!
> 
> ...


I did this today.. checked my mailbox and all that was in it was a plastic Publix bag. 



Really confused about that but whatever, lol.  I think I was the first one last month to post my bag's contents on here (got it on the 9th) so I hope I get mine super early this time too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This.  The point of subscription services is to try out new products that you may have not gotten otherwise, and to be able to sample products without purchasing the full size.  Whether you love or hate the products is not really their concern.  SOO many people subscribe to these things that they aren't going to make everyone happy and they know that.  I don't like some of the items that I've received, but now I know that and I won't ever go back to that brand or particular product thanks to -insert subscription box here- for sending me samples of the product!  I never understand all the complaints about these services.  Some people expect way too much, in my opinion.


 Exactly!  Even if you get something you don't like, the purpose is served.


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 7, 2013)

I agree! You're taking a risk/gamble when you order a makeup subscription. I am bummed when I get a produce that doesn't work for my skin type, or something I just don't like, but I fully understand that I took a risk and it's no one's fault but mine. I would NOT recommend mystery makeup subscriptions to anyone who are picky, or controlling on what they receive. Chances are, you will get more that your moneys worth on random products that are most likely awesome and current to trends, BUT, you can also choose to keep your money and put it towards something you really want in the store. It's totally optional!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 7, 2013)

Honestly, I think all the products are awesome looking...but of course there are a few that I would prefer NOT to have...but that's why they're giving us an updated quiz! It's new, they're testing it out, seeing what people make of it...and if you're true to your quiz then I think you'll get stuff that you want! If not, tweak your quiz. I honestly love not fully knowing what I'm going to get...I get all giddy and excited when I open my bag for surprises!


----------



## ickle (May 7, 2013)

> I LOVE the bag! Definitely, at least from the looks of it, one of my faves of all the ones I've gotten.Â  GAWD, I want my bag already!!! *Stomps around like a 4 year old* I feel like we've been talking about it forever, and now I'm DYING to know what's in mine!! I don't really have a wish list; I would be happy with any of the Zoyas. I think I'd rather have the lipstick instead of gloss, but either would be cool. I really don't care one way or the other about the concealer. The only thing I absolutely don't want would be the Pacifica bronzer, and only because I already have it, so I want something new!


 I know!!! I feel like I've been waiting (and talking about, and shyly stalking this thread lol) forever! I can't wait for my bag!


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 7, 2013)

I've been occasionally checking youtube for any unboxing videos for this month...you know..just in case someone got it early.


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 7, 2013)

They just sent me this


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 7, 2013)




----------



## erikalandaverde (May 7, 2013)

i think this is the website for the silver product http://www.anastasia.net/home.php


----------



## shabs (May 7, 2013)

Looks like the anastasia eyebrow gel.  It works really well.  &lt;3 anastasia's eyebrow powder.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I am even MORE excited (I didn't think that would be possible) to see that Juice Beauty is listed and the Anastasia Beverly Hills product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So happy I signed up for two bags this month! Now just crossing my fingers...


----------



## Meahlea (May 7, 2013)

ooh mystery item solved. brow gel. do not want. the lipgloss could be anastasia too http://www.anastasia.net/hydrafull-gloss.html

what juice beauty item was there?


----------



## girlwithclass (May 7, 2013)

I'm thinking the gloss is a Juice Beauty product:
http://www.juicebeauty.com/store/makeup/lips/reflecting-gloss.html

ETA I found it: http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcrp1j7n0jxrxf/


----------



## Meahlea (May 7, 2013)

The color in the preview doesn't look like any of their color options though.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might freak you out at first, because when you remove it, the mascara slides of your lashes in clumps, so it sort of looks like your lashes are  falling out, but it's just the mascara coming off. It's great because instead of smearing all over like typical mascaras when you remove them, this stuff just kind of "pops" right off. It's hard to explain without sounding weird, but it really is amazing.


 whoa! COOL! hahahaaa thanks for the warning. With my track record on mascaras i would think my eyes were going bald!! LOL 




 hahahhaaa


----------



## ickle (May 7, 2013)

Okay, now I'm getting ridiculously excited! I don't even have a wishlist anymore, i'll be happy with anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I was nervous about getting bronzer because I am so pale, but I never thought about sheering it down with lotion until JamieO said something about it. Now I kind of hope I get it, just to try it out. I mean, you all are right, it's kind of the whole purpose of the thing- to try new things to see if we like it before purchasing.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am even MORE excited (I didn't think that would be possible) to see that Juice Beauty is listed and the Anastasia Beverly Hills product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So happy I signed up for two bags this month! Now just crossing my fingers...


Same here! Best month ever for 2 bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would still be happy with dupes of everything and totally ecstatic if I get a few variations.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 7, 2013)

Oh that Anastasia brow gel really does work great but I hope I don't get it, just so I can try other things. But I won't be upset if I do. I'm so excited now, too!! And the pic that erikalandaverde posted makes me like the chevron print and colors. Hooray!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here! Best month ever for 2 bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would still be happy with dupes of everything and totally ecstatic if I get a few variations.


 Yes! I'm so glad I'm getting two bags this month! I just wish I had them already, lol. I think this has been the longest week of waiting for my ipsy bag to ship!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 WOW! anastasia is a brand I have not heard of-- going to go check it out right now!! weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## unicorn (May 7, 2013)

i'm pretty excited about the brow gel honestly. i usually find brow gel pretty meh, but anastasia's is AWESOME. it does a great job of keeping brows in place without making them gross feeling. im getting towards the end of my current tube, so id love to get it!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 7, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for the anastasia!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 7, 2013)

I will trade anyone if I get a brow gel. i am rillllyyyyy picky about my brows and i don't want a gel. So if it will make someone happy I will trade

OH PLEASE HURRY UP BAG!!!

I am now going into anticipation overdrive


----------



## lorizav (May 7, 2013)

I'll trade you for a brow gel, I just ran out !!!!!


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 7, 2013)

WOW! This just might be my favorite subscription/box/bag so far!! It looks AMAZING!! Eeeee! I love perfume, pastels, lip products.... the list goes on. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Nightgem (May 7, 2013)

OMG I am so excited for the bags everything looks great. We retook are quizes so hoping we all get different things. Still have not got any shipping for our two April that were damaged bags. Heck I would be so excited getting two extra May bags instead.... I can dream right lol


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2013)

This is an awesome bag! I am very excited for this month! Yes to everything! But what is the small round product on the right??


----------



## skylola123 (May 7, 2013)

Woah so many brands in this months bag! I am not only excited for this month but for months to come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is an awesome bag! I am very excited for this month! Yes to everything! But what is the small round product on the right??


 Yaby concealer refill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (May 7, 2013)

WOW! Never been an ipsy subscriber before but 40 pages in the thread and only a week into May. You girls are crazy!


----------



## tabarhodes (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG I am so excited for the bags everything looks great. We retook are quizes so hoping we all get different things. Still have not got any shipping for our two April that were damaged bags. Heck I would be so excited getting two extra May bags instead.... I can dream right lol


 I haven't gotten my replacement bag yet for April either.  Last I heard they said I should get shipping info "early May."  I am more excited for the May bag now though! (I ordered an additional 2 bags b/c this month just looks too cool!)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can we just get our damn bags already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So are you trying to say it's ok if you get something you hate as long as everyone else gets it too? I don't think these companies really have any control or interest in the "trade-ability" of the items they sample - if you don't like the product then they did their job in helping you discover you don't like it before risking a full size purchase.
> This.  The point of subscription services is to try out new products that you may have not gotten otherwise, and to be able to sample products without purchasing the full size.  Whether you love or hate the products is not really their concern.  SOO many people subscribe to these things that they aren't going to make everyone happy and they know that.  I don't like some of the items that I've received, but now I know that and I won't ever go back to that brand or particular product thanks to -insert subscription box here- for sending me samples of the product!  I never understand all the complaints about these services.  Some people expect way too much, in my opinion.


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I would definitely be in love with that bag



 .


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the anastasia eyebrow gel.  It works really well.  &lt;3 anastasia's eyebrow powder.


 I love Anastasia products I have the Beauty Express eyebrow kit.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every brands can't produce hundreds of thousands of samples of the same item, so instead of not being a part of a box because they can't make a sample or afford to send a sample/full size for each subscriber, they'll send what they can and their product will be in some boxes. I get that and don't mind variations when the variations are all about equal in retail value since I'm paying the same money as everyone else. If box variations seem  too risky for some, then I'd say that those subscription boxes wouldn't be a good fit them. Part of the fun of sub boxes for me is not 100% knowing what I'll get each month and as long as I feel I got my $10 worth then I'll be back the next month.





> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's trying to say that not having much variation in bags is what drew a lot of us to Ipsy in the first place, and part of what makes it some people's preferred sub, and I'd have to agree. That was part of what was different between Ipsy and, say, Birchbox, so it's a little discouraging to find Ipsy doing a lot of variants in the bags now. I agree that certain subs are right for certain people, but I think the equality of the bags is a lot of what makes Ipsy the "right" sub for a lot of people, so it's frustrating to see that possibly changing.


 I guess I can see what you are saying Tinkerbell, but I'd really rather they just be honest and tell me "No, you can't subscribe at this time because we cannot obtain enough samples to send out to our customers and keep everything fair." I would rather be waitlisted, and I actually was. I paid one month in advance and didn't get my first bag for 6-8 weeks. But last month's bag, my first, was pretty much all the same with very, very little variation. As far as not knowing what is in the bag, that doesn't really have anything to do with it for me. If I wanted to be surprised, I could be surprised by not looking at the previews Ipsy posts or the spoilers on here. True, when I got my bag, I wouldn't necessarily know others got different items, but I would probably find out if I logged onto Ipsy to use a discount code. I am assuming we will have access to all discount codes from all participating companies, even if we didn't get something from them in our individual bags, right? If so, and if I hadn't known I could have gotten a certain item, but I find out this way, I could be disappointed after the fact. Also, you can't really compare Ipsy to other subs. JamieO put it well when she mentioned that Ipsy had set itself apart from the other subs by not doing variations. Then, the first preview they put out was Zoya, which is going to everyone. The fact that there will be more bag variations than Ipsy has done in the past was the last preview to come out, wasn't it? So really, Ipsy changed the game from what they did last month. That being said, the Zoya alone was enough to convince me to get extra bags, and go through the trading process if I have to do so. So I think I will be happy this month. I just don't want Ipsy to turn into Birchbox, which sends out close to 30 different boxes sometimes, and even though Ipsy might do a better job of keeping retail value equal (so they'd still be better than Birchbox), I prefer the least amount of variation they can possibly get away with. I hope I made more sense in my explanation. It is cool that some people don't mind variations, even from Ipsy, but some of us do mind it and we do not want Ipsy to change too terribly much as we like what they've been doing the past few months, that's all.


----------



## Amanda Stan (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just sent me this





> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
So is that your bag???
 
I soooo want the brow gel though my brows are a messssss


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 7, 2013)

I really can't wait!!  It feels like Christmas or my Birthday - Squee!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (May 7, 2013)

May will be my first bag from Ipsy. I'm so excited about this month that I just went &amp; made a 2nd profile!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weren't they unequal last month? I recall people saying the mica powder was worth $15 and the eye shadow was only worth $5. I like minor variations in products from the same company, but I don't see how they'll keep the value equal if they regularly do a lot of variations.


 Good point Moi. I guess I didn't catch it for a few reasons--#1--I wanted the cheaper option, but I got the more expensive option. #2--Someone traded me the $16 blush for the mica powder sample, so I ended up with both shades of the blush. And #3--Since the cheaper option was soooo cheap, even with shipping, and you got a bonus item on top of that, I just ordered the duo eyeshadow for myself. But yes, I could well imagine some people felt jipped if they wanted the mica powder but got the duo.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. I'm pretty sure it was the plan all along to have variations...makes sense to me.
> 
> You'll sell more bags with the *hopes* of women getting the variation they want...rather than deciding if they want the bag based on the spoilers that tell them exactly what's going to be in it.


 Scooby--Couldn't they also achieve this purpose with color variations as opposed to actual product variations? Or do you think that would be an incorrect assumption? Just wondering. The Zoya was a big draw for me, but even so, I absolutely *hate* 2 of the 6 colors, *love* 2 of the colors, and I'm on the fence about the remaining 2 colors. So, I only have a 1 in 3 chance of getting one of the colors I am hoping for with each bag I purchased this month. There is some risk in that, though I suppose there is more risk if you don't know the product for sure. I guess it comes down to how much one likes to gamble. I'm not much of a gambler, as I suppose anyone could have guessed from reading my posts on here.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 7, 2013)

Welllll...on an impulse I made another account with diff answers. Put in my billing info, hit checkout and then got taken to the log in screen. logged in and it says 'subscribe now'....ummm..I did just subscribe, and my bank account was pinged twice with a $1.00 authorization, so obviously my payment info went thru. I sent them an email, but if they don't answer then i'll take that as a sign that I should only have one account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amy005 (May 7, 2013)

I'm pretty excited for this bag, not only will it be my first from ipsy, it looks great so far! I was just wondering if there was a way to edit my beauty profile? There are certain things I would rather get, even though I know no matter what I will enjoy the bag and have fun trying new stuff!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This.  The point of subscription services is to try out new products that you may have not gotten otherwise, and to be able to sample products without purchasing the full size.  Whether you love or hate the products is not really their concern.  SOO many people subscribe to these things that they aren't going to make everyone happy and they know that.  I don't like some of the items that I've received, but now I know that and I won't ever go back to that brand or particular product thanks to -insert subscription box here- for sending me samples of the product!  I never understand all the complaints about these services.  Some people expect way too much, in my opinion.


 Emuhlyy (cute screen name by the way)--I have heard something like this said before and I think you are right that subscription services started out with this idea in mind. I'm sure companies want to give out samples (or full sizes) in the hopes people will use up the product and want more, or maybe if the company is not well known, people will find out about them and buy other products from them. Nevertheless, that is not the way many consumers approach the bags. Some people get the bags partly to try new things, but also to use them as a cost saver. Ipsy kind of encourages using them as a cost saver by giving out previews--like with the Zoya, which I am sure convinced many people to subscribe or resubscribe for this month, knowing they'd get an $8 product plus bonus items for only $2 more. Still, no matter what your approach, you always want to get things you either know you will like or at least know you will want to try. Even though this doesn't always happen, it stings even more when you see others get things you would like.

Anyway, I'm not really complaining about Ipsy. I still like them better than pretty much all other subscription boxes out there. In the past, they have done a great job with keeping value high, giving us lots more makeup than other boxes (which most people want over skin care, for example), and keeping the variations low. I just have an analytical mind and personality, so it is natural for me to mention both the good and the bad things I see. The variations were a change, and one I didn't like compared to past months, so yeah, I have been discussing it. Sometimes it is hard to have a personality type on the Myers-Briggs that is shared by only 1% of the population. I tend to look at things a bit differently than others.


----------



## Xiang (May 7, 2013)

Omg, I just can't wait for this month's bag!!! I'll be a bit disappointed if I don't get to try one of the roller scents. But even if I don't, it'll still be an awesome bag. I'm a happy subscriber this month, haha.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did this today.. checked my mailbox and all that was in it was a plastic Publix bag.
> ...


 Could the Publix bag be in relation to a food drive maybe??? I think they were talking about a food drive in our area which would be picked up by mail carriers.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 OMG!!! Anastasia! If that is their brow gel, then yes please! Please, please, please, please, please! (Repeated incessantly in hopes the Ipsy fairies will hear me and work their magic, lol!)


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOW! anastasia is a brand I have not heard of-- going to go check it out right now!! weeeeeeeeeee


 I got a sample of the Anastasia brow gel from Sephora and I really liked it, but it is a lot of money to spend on just a clear gel for the eyebrows, and hey, we have to prioritize our beauty money at some point, right? I ended up buying a $1 or $3 version from ELF, but it just isn't the same.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welllll...on an impulse I made another account with diff answers. Put in my billing info, hit checkout and then got taken to the log in screen. logged in and it says 'subscribe now'....ummm..I did just subscribe, and my bank account was pinged twice with a $1.00 authorization, so obviously my payment info went thru. I sent them an email, but if they don't answer then i'll take that as a sign that I should only have one account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hope it works out for the best Scooby, whichever way it goes!


----------



## Clackey (May 7, 2013)

I caved and got another sub.  I figure anything I don't want I can trade for something I do want or can give it away.


----------



## Xiang (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty excited for this bag, not only will it be my first from ipsy, it looks great so far! I was just wondering if there was a way to edit my beauty profile? There are certain things I would rather get, even though I know no matter what I will enjoy the bag and have fun trying new stuff!


 I followed the suggestion a few pages back in this thread.

Log into your ipsy account and then go to a search engine (google, yahoo) and type in "ipsy take the quiz". I think the link is something like http://www.*ipsy.com*/getstarted

And you should be able to retake the quiz and update your profile. Not sure if taking it now will have an impact on this month's bag though. It's already the 7th.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 7, 2013)

I hope I get the St. Tropez tanner and a roller ball! Only my 2nd bag and I'm so happy I signed up!


----------



## cari12 (May 7, 2013)

I don't know much about using brow gels. The first &amp; only I've used was the Chella from a previous bag and I was hardly impressed (but to be fair, that tube was practically empty!)

But I suppose the Anastasia would be a good one to try based on all your rave reviews!


----------



## Lily V (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 ahhh!!! That bag looks awesome!!! I love that color of the lipstick- I hope I get that lippie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Man, I want my bag!! (joins in the chorus)... but I will bet any amount of money it's not going to arrive before I leave on vacation, so I'm going to have to wait a while before I get it... acccckkk!


----------



## lillybunny (May 7, 2013)

I got billed 10 but my profile says "in progress" I am worried it didn't go through?


----------



## queenofperil (May 7, 2013)

Saw the brow gel, rollerball, and lipstick and re-subbed. Sigh. Sad part is, from what I've gathered, those are not guaranteed products to get in one's bag this month. Ah well. I couldn't resist. I only just today resubbed, so I hope my bag isn't going to be SUPER delayed, though I do expect some kind of delay. 

Edit: Do we find out what we're getting in our bags on the 10th like Birchbox? I can't remember.


----------



## zadidoll (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess I can see what you are saying Tinkerbell, but I'd really rather they just be honest and tell me "No, you can't subscribe at this time because we cannot obtain enough samples to send out to our customers and keep everything fair." I would rather be waitlisted, and I actually was. I paid one month in advance and didn't get my first bag for 6-8 weeks. But last month's bag, my first, was pretty much all the same with very, very little variation. As far as not knowing what is in the bag, that doesn't really have anything to do with it for me. If I wanted to be surprised, I could be surprised by not looking at the previews Ipsy posts or the spoilers on here. True, when I got my bag, I wouldn't necessarily know others got different items, but I would probably find out if I logged onto Ipsy to use a discount code. I am assuming we will have access to all discount codes from all participating companies, even if we didn't get something from them in our individual bags, right? If so, and if I hadn't known I could have gotten a certain item, but I find out this way, I could be disappointed after the fact. Also, you can't really compare Ipsy to other subs. JamieO put it well when she mentioned that Ipsy had set itself apart from the other subs by not doing variations. Then, the first preview they put out was Zoya, which is going to everyone. The fact that there will be more bag variations than Ipsy has done in the past was the last preview to come out, wasn't it? So really, Ipsy changed the game from what they did last month. That being said, the Zoya alone was enough to convince me to get extra bags, and go through the trading process if I have to do so. So I think I will be happy this month. I just don't want Ipsy to turn into Birchbox, which sends out close to 30 different boxes sometimes, and even though Ipsy might do a better job of keeping retail value equal (so they'd still be better than Birchbox), I prefer the least amount of variation they can possibly get away with. I hope I made more sense in my explanation. It is cool that some people don't mind variations, even from Ipsy, but some of us do mind it and we do not want Ipsy to change too terribly much as we like what they've been doing the past few months, that's all.


 Yes. This exactly. Well said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amanda Stan (May 7, 2013)

I completely forgot to do the whole wish list thing...



but better late then never

soooo

1. Zoya Nail polish in Neely (Not picky though)

2. Lipstick!!!! (The lip gloss looks purpley...I don't do purple on my lips)

3. One of the lighter two of the concelars

4. Macadamia Oil

5. Brow Gel

I wouldn't mind a rollar ball or the nume oil though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 7, 2013)

If you ladies don't know it by now let me reiterate, I love you ladies! So here's what we know for sure:


Pacifica roll on perfume - two different scents
Pacifica body butter - either the luminizing or bronzing one
Mirabella Colour Sheer - four different colors
Anastasia Beverly Hills - possibly clear brow gel
Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Oil Treatment
Juice Beauty - possibly either Reflecting Gloss or Conditioning Lip Color 
Zoya nail polish - six different colors
St. Tropez One Night Instant - One Night Only Instant Glow Body Lotion

Yaby concealer - one of four colors
Arganics by NuMe Argan Oil


I don't mind that there is more variety this month HOWEVER knowing how people complain someone is NOT going to get something they want. Doing this many variations may not be a good thing if it becomes TOO many variations.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you ladies don't know it by now let me reiterate, I love you ladies! So here's what we know for sure:
> 
> ...


 People should hit the swap section to get some trading going when they get their bags. Trading is a lot of fun!


----------



## zadidoll (May 7, 2013)

Totally agree with you on that BlackMagicRose!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you ladies don't know it by now let me reiterate, I love you ladies! So here's what we know for sure:
> 
> ...


 It seems to me that it would make sense if the either / ors work as follows:

1) a zoya (item #7)

2) a concealer (item #9)

3) either the mirabella or the juice beauty (#3 or #6)

4) a pacifica rollerball or luminizing body butter (#1 or #2)

5) either the st tropez or bronzing pacifica (#8 or #2) OR a hair oil (#5 or #10), depending on if you marked yourself as being a bronzer person.

Edit: crap, I just realized I forgot the brow item.  To be consistent with the resubscribe email, that would also be an OR for item #5.  So it would be:

5) either the st tropez or bronzing pacifica (#8 or #2) OR a hair oil (#5 or #10) OR a brow gel (#4), depending on if you marked yourself as being a bronzer person or if oils wouldn't work for your hair.  

Seems like the fairest way to do it anyway.


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2013)

> Saw the brow gel, rollerball, and lipstick and re-subbed. Sigh. Sad part is, from what I've gathered, those are not guaranteed products to get in one's bag this month. Ah well. I couldn't resist. I only just today resubbed, so I hope my bag isn't going to be SUPER delayed, though I do expect some kind of delay.Â  Edit: Do we find out what we're getting in our bags on the 10th like Birchbox? I can't remember.


 You'll find out when you open your bag. Ipsy doesn't load specific variations to your account like Birchbox.


----------



## queenofperil (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You'll find out when you open your bag. Ipsy doesn't load specific variations to your account like Birchbox.


 I thought Ipsy didn't do variations except for one or two products. Didn't it used to be the same across the board?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pretty much.  The current theory is that Ipsy is getting too many subscribers to send "same" products across the board.  Hence, all the variations.  Some people are enjoying the new method, others are not.


 Ah, okay. I was wondering what the heck was going on. Interesting. Here's to hoping we all get at least a couple things we want. Thanks!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 7, 2013)

Thankful for trades! My ideal box would be the one that's been pictured... Don't care what color zoya, would prefer the gloss but I'm not picky! But the roller ball and brow stuff are my top two picks


----------



## zadidoll (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Soxi (May 7, 2013)

I am so excited for my bag this month! I just added a second account too. My wish list is:

Zoya polish - love them all would be happy with any color, hoping for two different ones

Macadamia Healing Oil 

St Tropez

Anastasia product

Concealer or Juice gloss or Conditioning Lip Color

I set up two very different profiles, so hoping I'll get different variations, but I'll just trade if not.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 7, 2013)

The bag colors and design have grown on me! Yay! I hope for: Zoya in any color but yellow Concealer in light or next darker color Lip gloss Rollerball in island vanilla Either oil Though I do not want the bronzer, the illuminate would also be nice.


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone know what the Juicy Beauty product might be? And is anyone actually keeping their second subscription?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what the Juicy Beauty product might be? And is anyone actually keeping their second subscription?


 Juice Beauty - possibly either Reflecting Gloss or Conditioning Lip Color (taken from Zadidoll's list above)

I have been fighting the temptation to buy a second bag for this month... but I finally decided against it because I went through all the products and realized I didn't want a second Zoya, Yaby, lip item, etc... I just want MORE PACIFICA... muahaha! So I decided to keep my $ and wait to see the discount.  Hoping for an awesome % off and free shipping.  But I plan on ordering at least 5 of the sample fragrance tins.  

(and I think everyone plans on cancelling their second bags, with the possibility to reactivate if future months are this awesome.)


----------



## girlwithclass (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what the Juicy Beauty product might be? And is anyone actually keeping their second subscription?


 I'm 99.9% certain it will be the Reflecting Gloss since I found it listed on the Ipsy website - if you look at the 'Buy It' link, it redirects you to a special offer for Ipsy members on the Juice Beauty website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcrp1j7n0jxrxf/

The link says: *"Weâ€™re so excited you were able to try our Reflecting Gloss in your May Glam bag. Make sure to use your custom code for 20% off your next order."*

http://www.juicebeauty.com/ipsy/?may


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 7, 2013)

I caved and bought a second subscription. I made my profiles slightly different so hopefully I will get different variations and different nail colors. I seriously can't wait to see the goodness my bags will hold!


----------



## MrsMeow (May 7, 2013)

The only thing that I really don't want is the brow gel, since mine pretty much non-existent.  That would definitely go up for trade.  Super hope I get the St Tropez!


----------



## toyaqueen (May 7, 2013)

I'm really hoping i get either of the Pacifica items. I'm obsessed, and I was about to hit checkout on a perfume sample order before I remembered that I should wait lol


----------



## jesemiaud (May 7, 2013)

Sigh...I did it. I signed up for a second bag. It just seemed too good this month to resist. It's worth the $10.


----------



## amy005 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I followed the suggestion a few pages back in this thread.
> ...


 

Thanks! You are probably right, it may not affect it this month. But at least it is worth a shot..


----------



## cari12 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what the Juicy Beauty product might be? And is anyone actually keeping their second subscription?


 I'm considering keeping the 2nd sub for next month just to see if it's worth it. If they keep up with the variations and the awesome products in a variety of colors (like the Zoya polish) I'll probably hang on to it for a bit longer.

Anyone else a bit surprised they haven't sold out already this month? You'd think with the awesome spoilers and the amount of people adding on a 2nd (or 3rd!) sub they would've by now!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 7, 2013)

Yeah I was planning on cancelling my second subscrpition  the  only reason I got a second one was for the zoya nail polish 




 and im glad i did I love pacifica and im hoping i get at least one rollerball and hopefully no juicy beauty


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 7, 2013)

AGH! So excited to think we might get a discount for Anastasia Beverly Hills! I've been wanting to buy a few things from them lately...so I'll wait....a little impatiently...but I'll wait.


----------



## Olga Ok (May 7, 2013)

Just signed up ! Does anyone know if I late sign ups will get this May bag?


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 7, 2013)

I'm really excited for this bag - I'm actually getting two this month.  Ipsy was somehow charging me twice on my account, so I contacted them.  They are refunding me the additional $10 that they charged me, but this month I will get a second bag.  As far as mistakes go, I suppose this wasn't the worst month for it to happen, and I appreciate their customer service.


----------



## MissTrix (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up ! Does anyone know if I late sign ups will get this May bag?


 I just signed up for a second bag today and it said my first bag would be May.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 7, 2013)

> Seconded! Â I love me some trading! Â I've gotten some amazing stuff (Sample size Mary Lou-Manizer, Juliette/Mad Madame perfume, Starlooks Mascara Shield), and traded away some stuff that was great, just not for me (Starlooks HD Barbie blush, Mary Kay Timewise Eye Serum, Urban Decay Curling Mascara). Â  For me it was totally worth a few dollars to ship the items so that they could find a happy home, and not sit around all sad and unwanted in the *Drawer of Misfit Makeup. Â *


 I love the drawer of misfit makeup. I have 2 drawers. Lol reminds me of the Rudolph and the island of misfit toys. I think that's the right title.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 7, 2013)

I got the spoiler email today and I was SUPER excited... until I logged on here and learned there would be variations. I am in the camp that likes Ipsy because everyone gets the same thing just with color variations. When I saw the email, I saw a rollerball, a lipstick, Zoya, and Anastasia. All products I would LOVE to have. But then I read through the threads that many of these will be OR. I am super disappointed. I do NOT want concealer. I have the hardest skin to match. I do NOT want argan oil (I love oils but I have too many already. Just bought Tarte Maracuja). I do NOT want the silicone laden "macadamia oil". And seeing as how I'm African American I do NOT want the tanning oil. But as a person with bad luck when it comes to such things I'm pretty sure I'll get one of these. Let's be clear. Yes I'm complaining, but I don't intend to cancel or say "down with Ipsy" For 10 bucks a month, it is what it is. Can't be mad. At the same time, I don't like the direction this is going in.


----------



## Meahlea (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the spoiler email today and I was SUPER excited... until I logged on here and learned there would be variations. I am in the camp that likes Ipsy because everyone gets the same thing just with color variations. When I saw the email, I saw a rollerball, a lipstick, Zoya, and Anastasia. All products I would LOVE to have. But then I read through the threads that many of these will be OR. I am super disappointed. I do NOT want concealer. I have the hardest skin to match. I do NOT want argan oil (I love oils but I have too many already. Just bought Tarte Maracuja). I do NOT want the silicone laden "macadamia oil". And seeing as how I'm African American I do NOT want the tanning oil. But as a person with bad luck when it comes to such things I'm pretty sure I'll get one of these. Let's be clear. Yes I'm complaining, but I don't intend to cancel or say "down with Ipsy" For 10 bucks a month, it is what it is. Can't be mad. At the same time, I don't like the direction this is going in.


You'll be stuck with concealer but the rest are or.


----------



## Kikyo0083 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you ladies don't know it by now let me reiterate, I love you ladies! So here's what we know for sure:
> 
> ...


 This...all my yes! I would love any of these things, except brow gel. unfortunately my father's side of the family "blessed" me with thick bushy eyebrows, so keeping them in place is nearly impossible short of waxing and trimming. really hope i get something in its place!


----------



## ickle (May 7, 2013)

> People should hit the swap section to get some trading going when they get their bags. Trading is a lot of fun!Â


 This will be my first subscription service, and I've only been a member here for a few days, so please excuse the silly question.. but when trading, how do you know that they'll be honest? What if you send your trade and they never send anything back? Also, do you use a home address or a p.o. Box? I am so curious as to how it works, safely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> People should hit the swap section to get some trading going when they get their bags. Trading is a lot of fun!
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> People should hit the swap section to get some trading going when they get their bags. Trading is a lot of fun!
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 7, 2013)

> This will be my first subscription service, and I've only been a member here for a few days, so please excuse the silly question.. but when trading, how do you know that they'll be honest? What if you send your trade and they never send anything back? Also, do you use a home address or a p.o. Box? I am so curious as to how it works, safely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 this is only my experience obviously but I've done a few trades, not a ton, maybe like 15 or so and have had nothing but positive experiences. everyone I've met on here has been super nice and honest. I've never been ripped off... in fact almost every person had included extras in the trade. I use my home address because I'm not that worried about it. I'm sure it's happened before that somebody want honest but it's probably very rare. most people include and ask for tracking in return. I really really enjoy trading on here


----------



## mindcaviar (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do NOT want concealer. I have the hardest skin to match. I do NOT want argan oil (I love oils but I have too many already. Just bought Tarte Maracuja). I do NOT want the silicone laden "macadamia oil". And seeing as how I'm African American I do NOT want the tanning oil.


 Three items we are definitely ALL getting:

1) a lip color (either gloss or stick)

2) a Zoya polish (one of six colors)

3) Yaby concealer (they will choose the color according to how u filled out the beauty quiz)

There are only TWO items that will be from the OR category

You will not get a self-tan or bronzer if you did not put that you wanted that in your beauty quiz (or at least that is the goal for ipsy-- to match us to our quiz answers)

I hope this helps!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahhh!!! That bag looks awesome!!! I love that color of the lipstick- I hope I get that lippie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Man, I want my bag!! (joins in the chorus)... but I will bet any amount of money it's not going to arrive before I leave on vacation, so I'm going to have to wait a while before I get it... acccckkk!


 Yeah, the lipstick looks better to me here than it did in previous pictures too. Looks more pink whereas before it seemed more coral. Maybe they will send pink to cool toned people and coral to warm toned people? But do they have that info? Seems like something they'd want to ask, though they might have to have you do a quiz to determine what you are to prevent people from reporting the wrong thing. Ah the lucky neutral few who can wear whatever they want, lol!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. This exactly. Well said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks JamieO


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Three items we are definitely ALL getting:
> 
> ...


 For me the Zoya polish makes it worth the value. So as long as I'm getting that I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, the lipstick looks better to me here than it did in previous pictures too. Looks more pink whereas before it seemed more coral. Maybe they will send pink to cool toned people and coral to warm toned people? But do they have that info? Seems like something they'd want to ask, though they might have to have you do a quiz to determine what you are to prevent people from reporting the wrong thing. Ah the lucky neutral few who can wear whatever they want, lol!


 The quiz didn't ask about undertones. I just redid it and checked. Which is partly my issue. I had no choice but to click dark but my skin isn't really dark (at least not compared to other people within my race) , it's yellow/olive. But there's no option for that. If I click tan/olive, the product will be too light. But the only black girls they had on the quiz are much darker than me. That's why I'm concerned about the concealer.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing that I really don't want is the brow gel, since mine pretty much non-existent.  That would definitely go up for trade.  Super hope I get the St Tropez!


 I would love to trade with you if I get the Tropez I don't want and do not get the gel I do want Meow! Different strokes! Guess that's what makes trading work, lol!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The quiz didn't ask about undertones. I just redid it and checked. Which is partly my issue. I had no choice but to click dark but my skin isn't really dark (at least not compared to other people within my race) , it's yellow/olive. But there's no option for that. If I click tan/olive, the product will be too light. But the only black girls they had on the quiz are much darker than me. That's why I'm concerned about the concealer.


 Regardless of race or ethnicity, I would not consider your skin to be dark. You are definitely a tan/medium skintone according to your lovely profile pic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Concealer needs to be just a tad bit lighter than your natural tone, so maybe check off the skin color that is the next shade lighter than dark on the quiz.


----------



## ickle (May 8, 2013)

To all who responded to my question: thank you so much for the great information! Not to mention being so nice to a newbie such as myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel so much better about trading now!


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2013)

About swapping:  I've been swapping here, on lj, on Facebook, and on a perfume oil forum since 2007.  I don't know how many swaps I've done -- probably in the triple digits at this point.  I have yet to be swaplifted.  I've had delayed packages (including one that sat in the corner of the recipient's post office for something like THREE WEEKS before someone realized it was still hanging out there), but I haven't had packages never reach me or my recipient, either because of the post office or because of a swaplift.  One awesome thing about shipping via PayPal:  Even if it's over 13 ounces (the usual cutoff), if you get postage via PayPal that results in a bar code, it's considered metered mail, and you can drop it in a mail box instead of having to trudge to the post office.  And I find that it's substantially cheaper to go through PayPal rather than the post office for some strange reason, even when you get DC information.  

Pink vs coral: I'm very cool-toned and usually stick to hot pinks and fuchsias, but the coral lip liner that Starlooks sent out in February is an amazing shade that made me willing to consider more coral!  (I also have it in the fluid blush, lip gloss, and lipstick, and I plan on eventually getting it in every other formulation and product they have, although the whole money thing is a drag and causing a delay in my acquisition plans.)  I actively want the coral lip sheer because it doesn't look like it's close to anything else I already have, and I'm hesitant to buy more coral in case the Starlooks shade is the only one in that color group I can wear, so getting it in this bag would mean I get to try a new color I'm curious about but not have to spend the money on it in case it turns out to be FAIL.


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2013)

It's an annoyance I have with ALL the subscription services. Beauty Army, Birchbox, Ipsy, etc... not one asks about undertones and most products they send out are on the pink or orange side versus yellow.



> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2013)

Thinking about signing up for a second bag this month, if it's not too late. Is there a way to tell if you'll get the May bag BEFORE you click on 'finish' during the sign up process? It does say I'll be charged on 5/9, so I'd think it would be may..otherwise it would say 6/1 for June, right?


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thinking about signing up for a second bag this month, if it's not too late. Is there a way to tell if you'll get the May bag BEFORE you click on 'finish' during the sign up process? It does say I'll be charged on 5/9, so I'd think it would be may..otherwise it would say 6/1 for June, right?


 I think today was the cut off but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think today was the cut off but I'm not 100% sure.


 I just clicked finish &amp; hoped for the best






It says 'Your first Glam Bag will be the *May* Bag.' if anyone is still thinking about a second bag.


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 8, 2013)

Seriously can't wait for this bag!  I love everything!!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regardless of race or ethnicity, I would not consider your skin to be dark. You are definitely a tan/medium skintone according to your lovely profile pic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Concealer needs to be just a tad bit lighter than your natural tone, so maybe check off the skin color that is the next shade lighter than dark on the quiz.


 Awww thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's an annoyance I have with ALL the subscription services. Beauty Army, Birchbox, Ipsy, etc... not one asks about undertones and most products they send out are on the pink or orange side versus yellow.


 I totally agree. It's weird that all of them leave out something so important.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The quiz didn't ask about undertones. I just redid it and checked. Which is partly my issue. I had no choice but to click dark but my skin isn't really dark (at least not compared to other people within my race) , it's yellow/olive. But there's no option for that. If I click tan/olive, the product will be too light. But the only black girls they had on the quiz are much darker than me. That's why I'm concerned about the concealer.


 Luckily the concealer is one of the lower cost items in the bag, it would seem, as everyone agrees it is going to be Yaby. I was going to suggest you click olive/tan, but I see you think that would be too light. Could you mix it with a foundation or something? I have always heard it is better to go too light with concealers than too dark anyway. I tend to be one of the lightest shades when it comes to foundation or concealers, so getting something too light isn't usually a problem for me. However, I decided to try the Exuviance concealer and I found I was in between shades. The light was ghostly white on me, but the light or medium (whichever was next) turned up too dark. I bought the light and mixed in equal parts of a foundation that matched my skin well, but it wasn't a foundation I used often as it has oil in it (Meow Cosmetics). Since Exuviance is a bit drying, it kind of evened out, though I do like my new Naked Foundation better and I may try mixing it with that soon. Anyway, you get the point. I would also recommend you look up Meow if you like powder mineral foundations at all. They have a huge, huge, huge range of colors, so if you find your skin coloring hard to match with most companies, Meow probably makes something that would be just perfect for you. In fact, the trouble is narrowing it down, though they try to describe undertones and the like to help guide you.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Luckily the concealer is one of the lower cost items in the bag, it would seem, as everyone agrees it is going to be Yaby. I was going to suggest you click olive/tan, but I see you think that would be too light. Could you mix it with a foundation or something? I have always heard it is better to go too light with concealers than too dark anyway. I tend to be one of the lightest shades when it comes to foundation or concealers, so getting something too light isn't usually a problem for me. However, I decided to try the Exuviance concealer and I found I was in between shades. The light was ghostly white on me, but the light or medium (whichever was next) turned up too dark. I bought the light and mixed in equal parts of a foundation that matched my skin well, but it wasn't a foundation I used often as it has oil in it (Meow Cosmetics). Since Exuviance is a bit drying, it kind of evened out, though I do like my new Naked Foundation better and I may try mixing it with that soon. Anyway, you get the point. I would also recommend you look up Meow if you like powder mineral foundations at all. They have a huge, huge, huge range of colors, so if you find your skin coloring hard to match with most companies, Meow probably makes something that would be just perfect for you. In fact, the trouble is narrowing it down, though they try to describe undertones and the like to help guide you.


 That brand has actually been on my wishlist for a while! I love their extensive range of shades. Thinking of ordering a few samples. Thanks


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's an annoyance I have with ALL the subscription services. Beauty Army, Birchbox, Ipsy, etc... not one asks about undertones and most products they send out are on the pink or orange side versus yellow.


 With your experience and knowledge, Zadidoll, sounds like you should start up your own subscription service. You'd put everyone else out of business, lol! Though, you'd want to keep it a secret, so nutso's like me wouldn't bug you here on MUT.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That brand has actually been on my wishlist for a while! I love their extensive range of shades. Thinking of ordering a few samples. Thanks


 I don't think you'd be disappointed, though it is easy to get carried away with them and spend too much on samples. I've been trying out new stuff lately, but if I want mineral powder in a non-pressed form, Meow is at the top of my list. They even have a formula for sensitive skin, and with my mild rosacea issues, I appreciate that.

Oh, and I should add that if you find your right shade and invest in a full size jar, it will last pretty much forever and a day. HUGE amount in relation to what you pay for the full size.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what the Juicy Beauty product might be? And is anyone actually keeping their second subscription?


 I am keeping my second sub....we'll see how this month goes.


----------



## lorizav (May 8, 2013)

I really should NOT keep the second sub I just signed up for since I have 2 birchboxes, Eco Emi and LBB (sometimes several um I needed shoes?) and my husband is always on me about saving money.  But look how much I am saving with these subs right?  Nevermind that I have way more makeup than I can use in a lifetime.  I will be 8o and still using up my samples



  But I'm gonna be one hot 80 year old!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really should NOT keep the second sub I just signed up for since I have 2 birchboxes, Eco Emi and LBB (sometimes several um I needed shoes?) and my husband is always on me about saving money.  But look how much I am saving with these subs right?  Nevermind that I have way more makeup than I can use in a lifetime. * I will be 8o and still using up my samples
> 
> ...


 ^^This!^^ lol


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The quiz didn't ask about undertones. I just redid it and checked. Which is partly my issue. I had no choice but to click dark but my skin isn't really dark (at least not compared to other people within my race) , it's yellow/olive. But there's no option for that. If I click tan/olive, the product will be too light. But the only black girls they had on the quiz are much darker than me. That's why I'm concerned about the concealer.


 Unfortunately there's not a lot of options for African Americans, but I am happy that they at least had two choices.  They said on the FB page that the concealers were extremely blendable but I take that with a grain of salt.  I alway cringe when Birchbox has tinted moisterizers or foundations samples becuase they never match me. There are only a handful of brands I can wear bc I have yellow undertones as well and most undertones seem orange.  But it can always be used in another way or thrown out/given away/blended with something else.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 8, 2013)

I think you guys might be giving ipsy too much credit as far as how the profile quiz answers will be used. I honestly only think they will take skin tone into consideration to pick the concealer shade and determine whether or not you can use a bronzer/tanner, and everything else will be random.


----------



## irene- (May 8, 2013)

On the beauty quiz where there is multiple choice I have everything checked off since I'm pretty much up for anything so we'll see what I get with my "medium" skin tone, brown hair, and brown eyes.


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Luckily the concealer is one of the lower cost items in the bag, it would seem, as everyone agrees it is going to be Yaby.


 It is Yaby.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 8, 2013)

Okay, this might be a stupid question - but where do you go to retake the beauty quiz?? I've been looking and looking and all I can find is that little section with hair color, eyecolor, and skintone...


----------



## pengutango (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Members who trade, rate the other in their trade feedback...when u trade, go to their profile page first by clicking on their username, under their pic on the left there will be a link to click for 'trader feedback'. there you'll see where they have gotten positive, neutral, or negative marks...and notes about each trade. If they have no feedback, be cautious and ask for tracking when they ship your item. Since you also have no feedback, use good communication and agree to ship on the same day, include tracking, and email the other with the tracking info when it's been shipped. You pretty much have to use your judgement and be wary if they take days to respond to you before the trade, or if they seem vague. Trade at your own risk.


      Quote:


Swapping? Is it for you?  
Well it's that time of the month again when subscription services are sending out their May bags and boxes of goodies to members. Most of the time you'll love the items you received, sometimes you won't and sometimes you already have it and don't want a 10th bottle of macadamia or argan oil! LOL

DO NOT THROW IT AWAY!

Swap it with someone on Makeuptalk.comï»¿! There are many swap groups on Facebook and on other sites like MakeupAlleyï»¿ however the classified section on MakeupTalk is set up to protect you as best as possible when it comes to swapping with someone. Of course no site can guarantee that a swap won't go bad however at MUT we have a few rules put into place to lower the chance of a swaplift occurring. There is the feedback score AND the two main requirements set in place:


Must have 15 regular forums posts.
Must be a member of Makeup Talk for at least 5 days.

If you do a swap with a person there are certain steps you want to do to protect yourself and the person you're swapping with.


Don't trade expensive items. You need to either establish a "history" with them OR (as in the case of MakeupTalk) trade with someone with an established positive trading history.
Take pictures. LOTS of pictures of what you're sending, how it's wrapped and anything should the other person try to scam you and claim you sent them the wrong things or it was counterfeit. (I've seen that happen and have banned a counterfeiter from MUT for it.)
Don't swap things that you'll lose money on in the event it gets lost or broken while in transit. For example, say you swap with someone an Urban Decay NAKED 2 palette - retails for $50 new - let's say it shatters on the way to the person you're swapping with. Both parties are going to have to chalk it up to a loss and depending on the arrangements you made with the person either you as the previous owner of it may have to return the items from the other person OR the person who received it will have to chalk it up to a loss.
Bubble wrap, bubble wrap, bubble wrap. EVERYTHING should be bubble wrapped. What those who trade nail polishes do is place each bottle in a snack bag or larger size plastic bag then bubble wrap each item to prevent spillage and breakage. If you're sending some type of liquid TAPE the top to prevent it from spilling then place it in a baggie to prevent it from damaging other items if you're sending more than just that.
ALWAYS use tracking and have the other person use tracking. There is NO excuse not to, not even cost, because you can use Paypal to ship First Class and Paypal provides tracking #s even on first class. I typically pay as little as $1.52 for shipping with tracking via Paypal.
If the items are of higher value GET INSURANCE on your package. Remember that UD palette I mentioned above? If you put insurance on the package should the package become lost in transit OR arrive damaged you can file a claim.  Remember those pictures I told you about before? This is why you need to take pictures because if it's lost, stolen or damaged the USPS will want proof. Insurance is something like $1.20 and up.



Thanks for the info Scooby and Zadidoll!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never traded before, so this was very helpful. The one thing that worried me about trading is either never getting the item from the other person or an item breaking in transit.


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately there's not a lot of options for African Americans, but I am happy that they at least had two choices.  They said on the FB page that the concealers were extremely blendable but I take that with a grain of salt.  I alway cringe when Birchbox has tinted moisterizers or foundations samples becuase they never match me. There are only a handful of brands I can wear bc I have yellow undertones as well and most undertones seem orange.  But it can always be used in another way or thrown out/given away/blended with something else.


 I just looked at yaby's website, and they at least have a wide range of darker colors for their concealer.  So, if you fall in love with the texture ipsy sends, at least you could probably order the right shade.


----------



## katlyne (May 8, 2013)

2nd tab on the top of the homescreen. Click on "the stylists"



> Okay, this might be a stupid question - but where do you go to retake the beauty quiz?? I've been looking and looking and all I can find is that little section with hair color, eyecolor, and skintone...


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really should NOT keep the second sub I just signed up for since I have 2 birchboxes, Eco Emi and LBB (sometimes several um I needed shoes?) and my husband is always on me about saving money.  But look how much I am saving with these subs right?  Nevermind that I have way more makeup than I can use in a lifetime.  I will be 8o and still using up my samples
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 8, 2013)

Thank you!! I was going crazy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2nd tab on the top of the homescreen. Click on "the stylists" Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, this might be a stupid question - but where do you go to retake the beauty quiz?? I've been looking and looking and all I can find is that little section with hair color, eyecolor, and skintone...


----------



## pengutango (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what the Juicy Beauty product might be? And is anyone actually keeping their second subscription?


 I don't think I will be since I don't wanna spend $20 every month on the 2 subs. I think I'll just get a second bag every once in a while, where there are a multitude of products I want in that month's bag.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AGH! So excited to think we might get a discount for Anastasia Beverly Hills! I've been wanting to buy a few things from them lately...so I'll wait....a little impatiently...but I'll wait.


 Ditto! I've heard awesome things about their brow products, so I definitely wanna try them out. Probably will go to Sephora and try 'em in store before I actually buy it if I wanted to get anything of Anastasia Beverly Hills' website.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's an annoyance I have with ALL the subscription services. Beauty Army, Birchbox, Ipsy, etc... not one asks about undertones and most products they send out are on the pink or orange side versus yellow.


 Yeah, I noticed that! That's why I'm just a lil worried about the concealer because they don't take undertones in mind.



> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really should NOT keep the second sub I just signed up for since I have 2 birchboxes, Eco Emi and LBB (sometimes several um I needed shoes?) and my husband is always on me about saving money.  But look how much I am saving with these subs right?  Nevermind that I have way more makeup than I can use in a lifetime.  I will be 8o and still using up my samples
> 
> ...






 Been trying not to buy more makeup for this reason. And these samples last such a long time!


----------



## lilyelement (May 8, 2013)

Super excited about this month's bag. Do we know what variations are going to be sent out? I know the lip stick/lip gloss is an or item, but what about the rest?


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 8, 2013)

ah... I wish we had a Q&amp;A on top of this forum that answers the month to month questions like what's in the bag.. so we don't have to keep repeating for every one...... zazidoll.... is this possible?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super excited about this month's bag. Do we know what variations are going to be sent out? I know the lip stick/lip gloss is an or item, but what about the rest?


 http://star9blog.blogspot.com/2013/05/may-glambag-sneak-peeks.html

This is the blog I like the best for sneak peaks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -- she lists everything out


----------



## lilyelement (May 8, 2013)

I know the actual items that were on the spoilers... I should have been clearer - I'm asking if the other brands that were pictured in the last ipsy spoiler the one with a ton of products are possibly in the mix as a variation item. In the pic below the bottom of the card had multiple brand names, not just the ones for that picture.


----------



## Meahlea (May 8, 2013)

If you read this thread there's like 10 more items than just the ones in that picture.


----------



## lilyelement (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you read this thread there's like 10 more items than just the ones in that picture.


 That's what I'm asking about lol Do we know if those are going to be in the mix, or is it just the picture with the or lip item, and color variations on the concealer and nail polish?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (May 8, 2013)

For anyone who doesn't get the brow gel but wants it, I will trade if I get it! I have a full size tube that is lasting me forever, so I don't really need another tube. That being said, it's a GREAT item and it's the only brow gel I use!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I'm asking about lol Do we know if those are going to be in the mix, or is it just the picture with the or lip item, and color variations on the concealer and nail polish?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Again, here is a blog you can look at for the details

http://star9blog.blogspot.com/2013/05/may-glambag-sneak-peeks.html


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone who doesn't get the brow gel but wants it, I will trade if I get it! I have a full size tube that is lasting me forever, so I don't really need another tube. That being said, it's a GREAT item and it's the only brow gel I use!


 I still consider myself new to makeup but I have seen a couple of youtube gurus especially Michelle Phan using brow gel... I was wondering what the purpose of brow gel is.... I understand it keeps the hairs from moving... but when I put shadow on my eyebrows to fill them in the shadow don't go anywhere.... for 12+ hours...

Does the brow gel help in any other way I'm not aware of....? Would be great to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. in case i get it o.o


----------



## lilyelement (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## dressupthedog (May 8, 2013)

> Thanks! I checked it but that still doesn't fully answer my question. I'm not trying to be rude so please don't take it that way, thank you for the blog link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only ask because Ipsy stated on the spoiler that had multiple items that "Get ready to have a memorable Spring Fling with TWO of these remaining goodies! What special two do you have your eye on?" That's why I'm questioning if the body butter, Macadamia is the healing oil treatment, Argan Oil , St Tropez's items will possibly be in the bag.


 Yes, each bag will have two of the items in the last spoiler. It could be any in the last spoiler picture.


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I checked it but that still doesn't fully answer my question. I'm not trying to be rude so please don't take it that way, thank you for the blog link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Yes, you will get two of those eight items they listed. Which two you get is random.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously can't wait for this bag!  I love everything!!


 Totally agree!


----------



## lilyelement (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks! I checked it but that still doesn't fully answer my question. I'm not trying to be rude so please don't take it that way, thank you for the blog link
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still consider myself new to makeup but I have seen a couple of youtube gurus especially Michelle Phan using brow gel... I was wondering what the purpose of brow gel is.... I understand it keeps the hairs from moving... but when I put shadow on my eyebrows to fill them in the shadow don't go anywhere.... for 12+ hours...
> 
> Does the brow gel help in any other way I'm not aware of....? Would be great to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. in case i get it


 Mainly it's used for keeping unruly brows neater. I however, have very fair eyebrows, and I have to add a little bit of eyeshadow to them to make them...well, *be seen* lol So I used the brow gel to lock in the color. It's also excellent for changing up the shape of your eyebrows to give yourself a different look! You can brush your eyebrows upwards a bit to give your eyes a wide open look, or you could brush it straight across for a dramatic look...or even brush up the tip of the arch to give them a sharper definition.



Hope this helps!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 8, 2013)

Ah~ I see. Thank you that helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think I really need it..... hopefully I don't get it but if I do I will pass it along to a friend or one of you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I checked it but that still doesn't fully answer my question. I'm not trying to be rude so please don't take it that way, thank you for the blog link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 no probs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hope there isn't that much variety in the upcoming bags.. I can't afford to get two bags a month, let alone use everything... =.=


----------



## LolaJay (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mainly it's used for keeping unruly brows neater. I however, have very fair eyebrows, and I have to add a little bit of eyeshadow to them to make them...well, *be seen* lol So I used the brow gel to lock in the color. It's also excellent for changing up the shape of your eyebrows to give yourself a different look! You can brush your eyebrows upwards a bit to give your eyes a wide open look, or you could brush it straight across for a dramatic look...or even brush up the tip of the arch to give them a sharper definition.
> 
> ...


Thanks CheshireCookie! I think you explained that well! I don't use it every day but on days that I want my eyebrows to stand out more I fill them in with the powder then use the gel. It just holds it all in place.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 8, 2013)

Suckered into two bags. Can't wait to trade duplicates (if any) and hopefully try quite a bit of it. All new brands to me!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Suckered into two bags. Can't wait to trade duplicates (if any) and hopefully try quite a bit of it. All new brands to me!


 The only thing that's keeping me from subbing to a 3rd bag is the fact that I can't even log into my account on this computer...the heart just loads and loads and loads. lol


----------



## singerchick (May 8, 2013)

Quick question: I just pulled up my profile, and my hair color, eye color, and skin tone were all suddenly blank.




I filled them out when I joined, and only checked now to remember if I'd put down fair or light. Any idea how they'll pick the stuff for my bag? I mean, I'll be fine with whatever (I can find a use for anything), but I'd be doubly thrilled if my concealer matched me. Has this happened to anyone else? Mostly just curious.


----------



## lilyelement (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no probs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hope there isn't that much variety in the upcoming bags.. I can't afford to get two bags a month, let alone use everything... =.=


Eek, I didn't think of that. They're probably doing that because of more subscribers. Hopefully they don't do a billion variations like birchbox :/


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing that's keeping me from subbing to a 3rd bag is the fact that I can't even log into my account on this computer...the heart just loads and loads and loads. lol


 Mine is doing the same thing since yesterday when click on my account.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is doing the same thing since yesterday when click on my account.


 mine has been that way for at least 2 weeks. I can't even log in to my account at all, I click login and it won't even load the box to put my info in. Just tried to start a new account, got all the way through the quiz, to the last step where you choose your username/pw, and when I tried to click create account, nothing happened. Its like its not even a clickable button. *sigh*


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> About swapping:  I've been swapping here, on lj, on Facebook, and on a perfume oil forum since 2007.  I don't know how many swaps I've done -- probably in the triple digits at this point.  I have yet to be swaplifted.  I've had delayed packages (including one that sat in the corner of the recipient's post office for something like THREE WEEKS before someone realized it was still hanging out there), but I haven't had packages never reach me or my recipient, either because of the post office or because of a swaplift.  One awesome thing about shipping via PayPal:  Even if it's over 13 ounces (the usual cutoff), if you get postage via PayPal that results in a bar code, it's considered metered mail, and you can drop it in a mail box instead of having to trudge to the post office.  And I find that it's substantially cheaper to go through PayPal rather than the post office for some strange reason, even when you get DC information.


 Re: the perfume forum...are you a BPAL fanatic, by any chance?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2013)

> Re: the perfume forum...are you a BPAL fanatic, by any chance?Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup. This is my forum name over there, too!


----------



## asdialed (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is doing the same thing since yesterday when click on my account.


 


> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing that's keeping me from subbing to a 3rd bag is the fact that I can't even log into my account on this computer...the heart just loads and loads and loads. lol


 Try using a different browser. Mine doesn't work in Chrome, but does in Safari.


----------



## Jamie P (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 Be warned, trading is addictive!!! I have had a great time getting rid of some of my "junk" that others were so excited to get, and getting their "junk" that I have been dying to try!! It's a great way to try things before buying, or even get a full size product somebody else has no need for. 

That said, I am sure a few items will be added to my trade list soon. I usually add at least one item a month it seems. I have the brow gel and I feel like by the end of my day, it has turned to sand on my eyebrows. It's gross and doesn't work for me. Lipgloss... nah. Otherwise I am pretty excited for this bag!!!!


----------



## fruitseemcgee (May 8, 2013)

Has anyone received any shipment e-mails yet?


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *asdialed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 ONLY problem with that is, the only computer I have access to right now is my work computer because my laptop charger quit and I don't have 80 bucks to buy a new one....lol and we can't download anything to our computers, or I wouldn't be using IE to begin with haha. I have firefox on my phone, but its just not worth it to me to mess with that little screen to get another sub. I just thought though, when I get home tonight I'll try it on my tv. If not, well, I guess I'm only meant to have 2 hahaha.

*edit-odd that I hit quote and it put up the quote box but not the writing inside.....lol I swear I did nothing*


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 8, 2013)

what forum do you guys use to swap?


----------



## irene- (May 8, 2013)

> Has anyone received any shipment e-mails yet?


 Not yet, just one about generation beauty.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what forum do you guys use to swap?


 We have a forum here on MUT!  I've done all my trades with other MUT ladies.  Here's the link, make sure you read all the rules &amp; guidelines before you start swapping!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## girlwithclass (May 8, 2013)

Soooooo.... all of my fellow Zoya lovers - I think I just stumbled across the discount code that is available to us this month! 





http://zoya.com/content/38/category/ZOYA_IPSY.html


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soooooo.... all of my fellow Zoya lovers - I think I just stumbled across the discount code that is available to us this month!
> 
> ...


 So it would come out to $21 after shipping for 3 polishes and a 1 oz remover...no thanks.  I'm not much of a nail polish person even if they are really pretty.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soooooo.... all of my fellow Zoya lovers - I think I just stumbled across the discount code that is available to us this month!
> 
> ...


 

Oooo. I'm excited and will be picking up a few.


----------



## pengutango (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soooooo.... all of my fellow Zoya lovers - I think I just stumbled across the discount code that is available to us this month!
> 
> ...


 I bought so many during the Earth Day sale that I won't _need_ anymore for awhile. I love Zoya so much that I still _want_ more.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 8, 2013)

Anyone recommend some Zoya polish colors I should check out?!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 8, 2013)

Bags are shipping tomorrow! Woot woot!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 8, 2013)

I've been wanting to try their PixieDust Polish so I might just have to get some with that code!


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 8, 2013)

I tried the code but its only giving me one free polish, even though it says no limit. So I figured if I had six in my cart, then two would be free?? Am I misreading??


----------



## tameloy (May 8, 2013)

I resubbed after taking a few months off. Does anyone know if my profile was wiped out when I unsubbed? I didn't think to take the quiz again. I hope my old answers are still there.


----------



## JamieO (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wanting to try their PixieDust Polish so I might just have to get some with that code!


 I LOVE THE PIXIE DUSTS!!! I'm mildly obsessed! You will love them! I don't have any of the summer colors though, so I'll be picking up a couple of those, as well as a couple from the Stunning collection. It'll have to wait until towards the end of the month though. I'm glad these codes last awhile and I don't have to rush to use them!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 8, 2013)

> I resubbed after taking a few months off. Does anyone know if my profile was wiped out when I unsubbed? I didn't think to take the quiz again. I hope my old answers are still there.


 I unsubscribed and then resubbed, and all my old answers were still there.


----------



## JamieO (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried the code but its only giving me one free polish, even though it says no limit. So I figured if I had six in my cart, then two would be free?? Am I misreading??


 That's what I got from it...I'd say maybe shoot them an email and ask them about it if you can't get it to work.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE THE PIXIE DUSTS!!! I'm mildly obsessed! You will love them! I don't have any of the summer colors though, so I'll be picking up a couple of those, as well as a couple from the Stunning collection. It'll have to wait until towards the end of the month though. I'm glad these codes last awhile and I don't have to rush to use them!


 I've never tried any Zoya polishes before, but those PixieDust ones just look too pretty not to try! I'll probably wait until I try the one I get in my bag this month before ordering though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 8, 2013)

This is weird, but when I go to my Glam Room, it shows the May bag and 'Spring Fling' theme, with the April products listed to the right lol


----------



## cari12 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is weird, but when I go to my Glam Room, it shows the May bag and 'Spring Fling' theme, with the April products listed to the right lol


 It did that for me earlier too, but I refreshed and it went back to the April Bag &amp; 'Pretty in Pink" theme. They may be working on updating it soon, I hope!


----------



## sldb (May 8, 2013)

> Anyone recommend some Zoya polish colors I should check out?!


 I also would like to know this.


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ah... I wish we had a Q&amp;A on top of this forum that answers the month to month questions like what's in the bag.. so we don't have to keep repeating for every one...... zazidoll.... is this possible?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I use to start the spoilers so that the first post would be the products however people began to do so each month so it's now "drowned". Right now what we have is https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132110/spoilers-ipsy-2013-product-list-updated-monthly/0_100 however that's updated once the items are 100% accurate. I suppose I can create a more "official" spoiler like I use to so the first post contains the products and keep the discussion thread separate. What do you ladies think?



> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the info Scooby and Zadidoll!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never traded before, so this was very helpful. The one thing that worried me about trading is either never getting the item from the other person or an item breaking in transit.


 Trade with established members with positive reputations. Depending on your subscriptions KEEP the bubble wrap and those crinkle papers for trading purposes. Julep for examples wraps each polish with bubble wrap and secures it with plastic rubber bands. I keep those for swapping as well as bubble bag that some other companies use. 99% of the traders go out of their way to secure the items depending on what it is with obviously more fragile items more securely wrapped.



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I checked it but that still doesn't fully answer my question. I'm not trying to be rude so please don't take it that way, thank you for the blog link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I want to say 90% if not more of the beauty bloggers that puts out Ipsy spoilers use MUT as their source for their spoiler answers yet most don't give credit.




To answer your question if I'm understanding it correctly. Everyone will get a Zoya nail polish, everyone will get either a Juice Beauty lip gloss OR Mirabella lipstick and everyone will get a Yaby concealer with the color depending on the person's profile. The remaining two items (of five total subscribers will get) will be be from those either items and so those are the "OR" items.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 8, 2013)

> I also would like to know this.


 Zoya Storm and Aurora are my all time favorite colors.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately there's not a lot of options for African Americans, but I am happy that they at least had two choices.  They said on the FB page that the concealers were extremely blendable but I take that with a grain of salt.  I alway cringe when Birchbox has tinted moisterizers or foundations samples becuase they never match me. There are only a handful of brands I can wear bc I have yellow undertones as well and most undertones seem orange.  But it can always be used in another way or thrown out/given away/blended with something else.


 I think it is hard for anyone to match skin tones for things like foundation and concealers. Still, I can tell there are generally less choices for African Americans. I stumbled across this one lower priced company that seems to cater to African Americans, NK or Nikka K I think it is, and their stuff costs only $1-$1.50 but it is pretty impressive for the price. Much better than ELF I think. Their lipsticks started me looking at lipsticks again in general. Before NK, I only wore gloss, pretty much. But their colors are a bit dark for my ultra pale, Irish complexion, so I've had better luck with their nail polish colors. I can be more daring there, I think.

But you are right, if you are looking for quality makeup somewhere like Sephora, there does seem to be few good choices for African Americans. And even when a company offers a wide range of colors, they generally offer more on the lighter end than on the darker end. (Even though I still complain often as they tend to cater to warmer complexions in the lighter colors--yellow, neutral, beige tones instead of pink). But I feel for you as I have the same problem with clothing. I am almost 6 feet tall. Everyone has a petite department, but nobody has a tall department for women. If we are lucky, they have tall sizes now and then, just mixed in with everything else. As most of my length is in the torso, not the legs, what I really need is extra length on things like dresses, not pants. Good thing I'm a bit of a tomboy when it comes to clothing, so I rarely wear dresses anyway, lol!

Good luck with your bag, concealer and all!


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2013)

> Zoya Storm and Aurora are my all time favorite colors.


 My votes for best colors you're not going to find anywhere else would go to Storm, Aurora, Ki, Adina, and Gemma. (Side note: Ki and Adina look like they might be dupes in a lot of photos, but they are definitely not.)


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 8, 2013)

Well, I gave in, and signed up for my 3rd sub...lol ugh! I just REALLY hope I get lipgloss in at least one bag. Pretty much okay with anything else, of course I'm hoping for a variety...but the main thing I DON'T want is lipstick. (here come 3 lipsticks hahaha)


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soooooo.... all of my fellow Zoya lovers - I think I just stumbled across the discount code that is available to us this month!
> 
> ...


 Ooh...sounds great girlwithclass! I am getting low on my polish remover and need to order some anyway--theirs is the best--so the 1oz bonus is nice. I have my eye on those pixiedust polishes, and a few others, so I may have to do this. I just wish the code wasn't active now and didn't end so soon. I don't want to go ahead and use it until I both get my bag AND have some time to try and trade, if I need to. Besides, some people's bags can come really late in the month. May 15 to June 15 would've been ok, but May 31 cuts it too close, I think. Oh well. Still a good offer.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My votes for best colors you're not going to find anywhere else would go to Storm, Aurora, Ki, Adina, and Gemma. (Side note: Ki and Adina look like they might be dupes in a lot of photos, but they are definitely not.)


 Thanks for your suggestions. I'm really loving Storm and Aurora!

MakeupGalore, I'm also having trouble with the polishes show up being free. Currently have 3 in my cart (Storm, Aurora, &amp; Tinsley)  but one is not showing up as free.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried the code but its only giving me one free polish, even though it says no limit. So I figured if I had six in my cart, then two would be free?? Am I misreading??


 That was the way I read it too, MakeupGalore. But I haven't tried the code to see what it does yet. Maybe try a different browser?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I think u meant 8 possible items for the final 2 items for each subscriber...

...2 perfumes, 2 lotions, 2 oils, a bronzer, and a brow gel

I'd like Zoya in purple, green, pink, or blue...lipstick...medium concealer...vanilla perfume...and the tanner in either of my accounts!


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

> I think u meant 8 possible items for the final 2 items for each subscriber...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think ipsy said 2 of 5, but the lotions and the perfumes are variations of the same product.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh...sounds great girlwithclass! I am getting low on my polish remover and need to order some anyway--theirs is the best--so the 1oz bonus is nice. I have my eye on those pixiedust polishes, and a few others, so I may have to do this. I just wish the code wasn't active now and didn't end so soon. I don't want to go ahead and use it until I both get my bag AND have some time to try and trade, if I need to. Besides, some people's bags can come really late in the month. May 15 to June 15 would've been ok, but May 31 cuts it too close, I think. Oh well. Still a good offer.


 I totally agree! I wish the code would've been active a bit later in the month and carried over to mid June, especially because it hasn't actually been announced yet. lol


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 8, 2013)

I have a bunch of Zoya swatches on my blog that might help those trying to decide on colors. I highly suggest the PixieDust collection and the stunning and irresistible collections!


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think ipsy said 2 of 5, but the lotions and the perfumes are variations of the same product.


 Even with the perfumes and lotions being variations of the same product, there are still 2 different oils, a tanner, and a gel. Making it 6 'items' with that logic, unless you're also counting the oils as the same product. Anywho....it will be interesting to see how the variations go.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I meant two of these items will make up the rest of the five items subscribers are getting. Remember Ipsy said subscribers are getting FIVE items total and we know the first three sneak peeks make up three of those five with the remaining two coming from those eight items.


 Yep, gotcha.


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2013)

For she who asked... Is this what you wanted?

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135039/sneak-peek-may-2013-spring-fling-bag-contents/0_100​


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soooooo.... all of my fellow Zoya lovers - I think I just stumbled across the discount code that is available to us this month!
> 
> ...


 I think that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone recommend some Zoya polish colors I should check out?!


 Any particular kind of colors you are looking for? 

A couple few of my favorites are: Song, Wednesday, Shelby, Zuza, Charla, Tru, ALL of the 'Feel' (Winter 2011) collection, Jana, Jules, Erika, Aurora, and Lola

but, I've never met a Zoya polish I didn't like! hehe


----------



## unicorn (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never tried any Zoya polishes before, but those PixieDust ones just look too pretty not to try! I'll probably wait until I try the one I get in my bag this month before ordering though.


They're RIDICULOUSLY pretty. I have 3 - they dry insanely fast too, and last longer than any polish i've ever tried even without basecoat/topcoat. I love em.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 8, 2013)

I'm near tears waiting for this bag!  Also, I was on the market for another mascara to use in my routine (usually benefit badgal or sephora brand clear is what I use)....so I was a little bummed about the brow gel.  For a second it looked like a mascara sample (to me).  Anyway I checked the mail and i apparently won a travel sized tube of Bobbi Brown intensifying long wear mascara.  It's helping...but oh the waiting game!!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 8, 2013)

Based on the post Zadi made that's so clear (thanks!) my wishlist is:

1. Zoya Neely

2. Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss

3. A concealer that hopefully matches lol 

4. Pacifica Roll On Island Vanilla

5. Anastasia Brow Gel


----------



## pengutango (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone recommend some Zoya polish colors I should check out?!


 Zuza, Trixie, Wednesday, Purity (probably the whitest and best white I own) are just a few of the ones I really like. I have a few more, but what kind of colors are ya looking for? While I do own other Zoyas, I haven't gotten to use them enough to make a judgement call on. But, I can say, I've made a swatchicle out of all of them and the formula hasn't disappointed.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is weird, but when I go to my Glam Room, it shows the May bag and 'Spring Fling' theme, with the April products listed to the right lol


 Ditto! It was pretty weird.



> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also would like to know this.


 Zuza, Trixie, Wednesday, Purity (probably the whitest and best white I own). Like I asked Sheeeeeelby, what kind of colors are you looking for? While I do own other Zoyas, I haven't gotten to use them enough to make a judgement call on. But, I can say, I've made a swatchicle out of all of them and the formula hasn't disappointed.



> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any particular kind of colors you are looking for?
> 
> ...


 Love Zuza and Wednesday. Note about Wednesday, if you already own essie's Turquoise &amp; Caicos (T&amp;C), they're really close, especially in the bottle. T&amp;C is a lil bit lighter than Wednesday, but not by much.

Personally, if I had to choose one, I'd pick Wednesday since the formula is sooo~ much better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My other favorite is Trixie and Purity.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're RIDICULOUSLY pretty. I have 3 - they dry insanely fast too, and last longer than any polish i've ever tried even without basecoat/topcoat. I love em.


 I'm loving textured nails so I kinda want to pick up the Pixie Dusts. Does anyone know how they compare to Julie G Gumdrops or OPI liquid sands?



> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any particular kind of colors you are looking for?
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the recommendations! There is deff a few of those I'm loving!!


----------



## JamieO (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm loving textured nails so I kinda want to pick up the Pixie Dusts. Does anyone know how they compare to Julie G Gumdrops or OPI liquid sands?
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations! There is deff a few of those I'm loving!!


 I've never tried the Gumdrops, but I prefer Pixie Dust to Liquid Sands for sure!! The glitter is more even and they just look prettier. They last longer and apply much easier too. In terms of appearance, I definitely think the Pixies are much prettier.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 8, 2013)

I'm really pretty stoked about what this bag has to offer!  I remember when pastel polish was popular back in the 90's.  I used to make my own colors by mixing a few drops of the desired color into white polish.  I hope to get the nude, green or blue polish!

And they sending out Anastasia brow gel!  I love that stuff!  Fingers crossed for full size!!


----------



## pengutango (May 8, 2013)

To those who've tried the pixie dust colors, are there any that are must haves? Are they just as gritty as the OPI Liquid Sands are? At least from the swatches I've seen, the Pixie Dust ones look more appealing than the Liquid Sands do. Been a little hesitant in trying them though, partly since I wanna lay back from buying so many polishes, and partly wasn't sure how nice they looked in person.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2013)

> Anyone recommend some Zoya polish colors I should check out?!


 The holiday collection was amazing. . Blaze, Storm, Aurora, Logan. They have great creams, too! Can't go wrong with Zoya!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2013)

> To those who've tried the pixie dust colors, are there any that are must haves? Are they just as gritty as the OPI Liquid Sands are? At least from the swatches I've seen, the Pixie Dust ones look more appealing than the Liquid Sands do. Been a little hesitantÂ in trying them though, partly since I wanna lay back from buying so many polishes, and partly wasn't sure how nice they looked in person.


 It's a finer grit and sparkly, with small flecks as opposed to chunkier glitter that the OPI liquid sands have.


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2013)

Cross posting this. I have a main thread for this for quicker reference.


 ​ *Sneak Peek #1*
*ALL* subscribers will get one of these six colors.​ 


Zoya _Lovely Spring 2013 Collection_​ ZP650 Julie (lavender)
ZP651 GeiGei (pink)
ZP652 Piaf (gold)
ZP653 Blu (blue)
ZP654 Jacqueline (cream)
ZP655 Neely (green)​  ​ Retail: $8, 0.5 oz
 ​ *Sneak Peek #2*
*ALL* subscribers will get either a lipstick _*OR*_ lipgloss. Color will vary.​ 

​ Mirabella Colour Sheer lipstick​ Retail $22, 0.11 oz​ *OR*​ Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss​ Retail $15, 0.28 oz​  ​ *Sneak Peek #3*
*ALL* subscribers will get a concealer based on their profile.​ 

​ Yaby Concealer Refill​ Retail: $4.85, 3.50 Grams​  ​ *Sneak Peek #4*
Subscribers will get two of these eight items. Items WILL vary.​ 

​ Pacifica Roll On Perfume​ Island Vanilla Perfume Roll-On _OR_ Tahitian Gardenia Perfume Roll-On​ Retail: $12, 0.33 oz​  ​ *OR*​  ​ Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Bronzing Body Butter OR Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Luminizing Body Butter​ Retail: $7, 2 oz​ _Note: at this time I do not know if they're sending out the FULL size (8 oz) or the travel size (2 oz) but I think it would be the travel size not the full size ($24)._​  ​ *OR*​  ​ Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel​ Retail: $22, 0.28 oz​ Value: $6.68, 0.085 oz​ _Note: at this time we do not know if it's full size (0.28 oz) or a deluxe sample size_ (0.085)​  ​ *OR*​  ​ Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Oil Treatment​ Retail: $13.50, 1 oz​ _Note: The bottle shown is the 1 oz not the 0.34 oz which is round._​  ​ *OR*​  ​ St. Tropez One Night Instant - One Night Only Instant Glow​ Retail: N/A​ _Note: at this time we do not know if it's full size or a deluxe sample size. Also it has not been confirmed if it's the body lotion ($18) or the face lotion ($15)_​  ​ *OR*​  ​ Arganics by NuMe Argan Oil​ Value: unknown, ?? oz​ _Note: I do not know the size of the sample however the full size retails for $59, 4.5 oz._​  ​ *Sneak Peek #5* - the bag! 

​  ​ 

​ From an Ipsy email. Shows what ONE bag variation will look like.​ 


​ MakeupTalk member Irene uploaded this image.​


----------



## avonleabelle (May 8, 2013)

Like someone said earlier Zoya Purity is the best white polish out there. My nails are completely covered in 2 coats! Really i haven't had a bad Zoya polish that I can think of.


----------



## queenofperil (May 8, 2013)

My little sister is going to be really happy to inherit whatever color polish I'm getting in my bag. I don't think she's tried Zoya yet. This will be the fourth subscription nail polish hand me down to her, haha. I'm also crossing every possible thing on my body for that brow gel. Pleeeeeeease let me get the brow gel.


----------



## pengutango (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Like someone said earlier Zoya Purity is the best white polish out there. My nails are completely covered in 2 coats! Really i haven't had a bad Zoya polish that I can think of.


 Yep, yep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only other white I have is Sally Hansen White Tip, which is rather streaky and applies very unevenly... and actually not as white as I initially thought when compared to Purity. The only Zoyas that I've heard that weren't that great (and I can recall off the top of my head) were the matte ones, which might have been limited edition, but not sure. I know there was another one, think it was Pippa (though yellows polishes in generally are notoriously known to be streaky). Of course on that one, I don't personally own Pippa, so I can't say from personal experience.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's a finer grit and sparkly, with small flecks as opposed to chunkier glitter that the OPI liquid sands have.  
Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's good to know. I'll definitely see if I can check them out in person or get the color spoons and go from there.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For she who asked... Is this what you wanted?
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135039/sneak-peek-may-2013-spring-fling-bag-contents/0_100​


 YES ! Perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank youu &lt;3


----------



## lorizav (May 8, 2013)

Dear Ipsy,

Can we have a Zoya Pixie Dust in next month's bag?


----------



## pengutango (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear Ipsy,
> 
> Can we have a Zoya Pixie Dust in next month's bag?


----------



## mariahk83 (May 8, 2013)

Coupon code isn't working for me, i have three polishes in my cart...it adds the nail polish remover though, odd.


----------



## lilyelement (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For she who asked... Is this what you wanted?
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135039/sneak-peek-may-2013-spring-fling-bag-contents/0_100​


 &lt;333 that's exactly what I was asking, thanks again!!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those who've tried the pixie dust colors, are there any that are must haves? Are they just as gritty as the OPI Liquid Sands are? At least from the swatches I've seen, the Pixie Dust ones look more appealing than the Liquid Sands do. Been a little hesitant in trying them though, partly since I wanna lay back from buying so many polishes, and partly wasn't sure how nice they looked in person.


I think Godiva is a must have. It's stunning.

I even have a back up bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a side note is there a Zoya code floating around? Or is everyone just planning their purchases once Ipsy posts a code?


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://zoya.com/content/38/category/ZOYA_IPSY.html


You are just completely awesome on so many levels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovepink (May 9, 2013)

I love that the Pixie dusts are included in this promo!  I just went and picked out 3 to see if it would work and it did!  I am going to wait till I get my bag to order though.  I am hoping for GeiGei but if I don't get it I am ordering it!


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're welcome! But to give credit where it's due, the link was found by Girlwithclass.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


In that case, you are absolutely awesome for the zillion other things you do around here as well!

Thank you Girlwithclass for being the Girl With Code!


----------



## gemstone (May 9, 2013)

Maybe the zoya code isn't active yet because the bags still haven't been sent out? Ipsy/zoya didn't expect MuT to dig it up yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

AHH IT'S SHIPPING TOMORROW!!!!

edit: Oh... it's actually shipping as we speak / read!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

think we can get it before the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.....?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe the zoya code isn't active yet because the bags still haven't been sent out? Ipsy/zoya didn't expect MuT to dig it up yet


 Code is active.

_Zoya and Ipsy have created a special promotion just for the nail polish addict that has to have the latest and greatest. From May 1, 2013 - May 31, 2013 Ipsters using the code* IPSYZ *will get the following special offer:_


----------



## SweetTea (May 9, 2013)

I added polishes to my cart just to check to code, and it also didn't seem to give me a free polish. I DID notice however that if you add $30 worth of items you get a 2oz bottle of their remover - but if you add the ipsy code, it changes that, to I assume a 1oz bottle? Boo!

But I also couldn't get it to reflect any free polishes..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2013)

I think even though it says the discount applies to ALL Zoya polishes, it might just be the ones that are on the Ipsy discount page (http://zoya.com/content/38/category/ZOYA_IPSY.html). I can only get the discount to work if they're from that list. If you add other polishes, they don't count them towards the discount.

6 of these are from the Ipsy list &amp; 6 of them are from elsewhere on the site. 2 free polishes.

 




Zoya Nail Polish | Storm
ZP645 $8.00 $8.00 Move to wish list 
ITEM ALERT: This Item is in High Demand and may delay processing of your entire order until it becomes available. We understand that you want your items as soon as possible so we would like to suggest the following options:

1.* I Don't mind waiting:* Submit order as is and your order will ship in its entirety once all items are available

2.* I Need my other stuff now:* Remove item from order and save to "My Wishlist" to re-order at later date. Then submit remainder of order. If the item you removed is a pre-order or limited edition item, create a separate order for that item immediately to ensure yours will be reserved.






Zoya Nail Polish | Aurora
ZP646 $8.00 $8.00 Move to wish list 
ITEM ALERT: This Item is in High Demand and may delay processing of your entire order until it becomes available. We understand that you want your items as soon as possible so we would like to suggest the following options:

1.* I Don't mind waiting:* Submit order as is and your order will ship in its entirety once all items are available

2.* I Need my other stuff now:* Remove item from order and save to "My Wishlist" to re-order at later date. Then submit remainder of order. If the item you removed is a pre-order or limited edition item, create a separate order for that item immediately to ensure yours will be reserved.






Zoya Nail Polish | Zuza
ZP625 $8.00 $8.00 Move to wish list 
ITEM ALERT: This Item is in High Demand and may delay processing of your entire order until it becomes available. We understand that you want your items as soon as possible so we would like to suggest the following options:

1.* I Don't mind waiting:* Submit order as is and your order will ship in its entirety once all items are available

2.* I Need my other stuff now:* Remove item from order and save to "My Wishlist" to re-order at later date. Then submit remainder of order. If the item you removed is a pre-order or limited edition item, create a separate order for that item immediately to ensure yours will be reserved.






Zoya Nail Polish | Trixie
ZP389 $8.00 $8.00 Move to wish list 
ITEM ALERT: This Item is in High Demand and may delay processing of your entire order until it becomes available. We understand that you want your items as soon as possible so we would like to suggest the following options:

1.* I Don't mind waiting:* Submit order as is and your order will ship in its entirety once all items are available

2.* I Need my other stuff now:* Remove item from order and save to "My Wishlist" to re-order at later date. Then submit remainder of order. If the item you removed is a pre-order or limited edition item, create a separate order for that item immediately to ensure yours will be reserved.






Zoya Nail Polish | Adina
ZP608 $8.00 $8.00 Move to wish list 
ITEM ALERT: This Item is in High Demand and may delay processing of your entire order until it becomes available. We understand that you want your items as soon as possible so we would like to suggest the following options:

1.* I Don't mind waiting:* Submit order as is and your order will ship in its entirety once all items are available

2.* I Need my other stuff now:* Remove item from order and save to "My Wishlist" to re-order at later date. Then submit remainder of order. If the item you removed is a pre-order or limited edition item, create a separate order for that item immediately to ensure yours will be reserved.






Zoya Nail Polish | Charla
ZP508 $8.00 $8.00 Move to wish list 
ITEM ALERT: This Item is in High Demand and may delay processing of your entire order until it becomes available. We understand that you want your items as soon as possible so we would like to suggest the following options:

1.* I Don't mind waiting:* Submit order as is and your order will ship in its entirety once all items are available

2.* I Need my other stuff now:* Remove item from order and save to "My Wishlist" to re-order at later date. Then submit remainder of order. If the item you removed is a pre-order or limited edition item, create a separate order for that item immediately to ensure yours will be reserved.






Zoya Nail Polish | Destiny
ZP676   Each   1 $9.00 $9.00 Move to wish list 
ITEM ALERT: This Item is in High Demand and may delay processing of your entire order until it becomes available. We understand that you want your items as soon as possible so we would like to suggest the following options:

1.* I Don't mind waiting:* Submit order as is and your order will ship in its entirety once all items are available

2.* I Need my other stuff now:* Remove item from order and save to "My Wishlist" to re-order at later date. Then submit remainder of order. If the item you removed is a pre-order or limited edition item, create a separate order for that item immediately to ensure yours will be reserved.






Zoya Nail Polish | Stevie
ZP675   Each   1 $9.00 $9.00 Move to wish list 
ITEM ALERT: This Item is in High Demand and may delay processing of your entire order until it becomes available. We understand that you want your items as soon as possible so we would like to suggest the following options:

1.* I Don't mind waiting:* Submit order as is and your order will ship in its entirety once all items are available

2.* I Need my other stuff now:* Remove item from order and save to "My Wishlist" to re-order at later date. Then submit remainder of order. If the item you removed is a pre-order or limited edition item, create a separate order for that item immediately to ensure yours will be reserved.






Zoya Nail Polish | Godiva
ZP658 $9.00 $9.00 Move to wish list 
ITEM ALERT: This Item is in High Demand and may delay processing of your entire order until it becomes available. We understand that you want your items as soon as possible so we would like to suggest the following options:

1.* I Don't mind waiting:* Submit order as is and your order will ship in its entirety once all items are available

2.* I Need my other stuff now:* Remove item from order and save to "My Wishlist" to re-order at later date. Then submit remainder of order. If the item you removed is a pre-order or limited edition item, create a separate order for that item immediately to ensure yours will be reserved.






Zoya Nail Polish | Chyna
ZP657 $9.00 $9.00 Move to wish list 
ITEM ALERT: This Item is in High Demand and may delay processing of your entire order until it becomes available. We understand that you want your items as soon as possible so we would like to suggest the following options:

1.* I Don't mind waiting:* Submit order as is and your order will ship in its entirety once all items are available

2.* I Need my other stuff now:* Remove item from order and save to "My Wishlist" to re-order at later date. Then submit remainder of order. If the item you removed is a pre-order or limited edition item, create a separate order for that item immediately to ensure yours will be reserved.
 



Zoya Nail Polish | Tinsley
ZP671    
Buy 2 Get 1 Free $0.00 1 $0.00        



Zoya Nail Polish | Miranda
ZP682   Each   1
Buy 2 Get 1 Free $0.00 1 $0.00        




ZTRM0T    
Free Remove + $0.00 1 $0.00           
ZPPLATE13031304    
Free Color Swatches $0.00 1 $0.00           Zoya 2013 Summer Color Chart
COLORCHART0116    
Color Chart $0.00 1 $0.00       Remove Coupon       IPSYZ 
*Total*
*$84.00*


----------



## MissTrix (May 9, 2013)

The wording on the website is very misleading. They should not be using the words "any" and "all" if we are limited to only the colors listed on the offer page. I'm so disappointed. -__-


----------



## mindcaviar (May 9, 2013)

I, too, tried to add other colors to my cart. It did not work. When I added three colors from one of the featured collections, it did work. I got both a free polish and a free 1oz remover.

Before we get upset over this, let's contact Zoya to see if this is just a little programming kink that needs to be smoothed over. 



 After all, this is not live ion the ipsy site yet. Perhaps it will be fixed before the launch?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I, too, tried to add other colors to my cart. It did not work. When I added three colors from one of the featured collections, it did work. I got both a free polish and a free 1oz remover.
> 
> ...


 Agreed! I'm not worrying about it too much until the discounts are officially released to us.





Also, it appears a lot of people aren't psyched about the St. Tropez this month...but I really hope we get a good discount through them! I have some stuff in my cart that I'm holding off on purchasing in hopes of a % off code. LOVE their stuff. &amp; just in time for summer!


----------



## zorabell (May 9, 2013)

They got me with the Zoya discount, all of the pixie dust polishes are currently sitting in my cart. I passed on the earth day sale because the pixie polishes weren't eligible that time around. How does the pixie dust polishes compare to Julep's Sea Salt ones? I know that the Zoya ones are completely different colors but is the texture similar at all?


----------



## lapsesinlogic (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They got me with the Zoya discount, all of the pixie dust polishes are currently sitting in my cart. I passed on the earth day sale because the pixie polishes weren't eligible that time around. How does the pixie dust polishes compare to Julep's Sea Salt ones? I know that the Zoya ones are completely different colors but is the texture similar at all?


 If you were to close your eyes and just feel the texture, they're actually pretty similar. Zoya feels slightly grittier. But the Julep are basically just bumpy matte texture of the single color, whereas the Zoyas are insanely sparkly and multidimensional. I have both and vastly prefer the Zoyas!


----------



## JamieO (May 9, 2013)

I know there are a ton of swatches around, but I figured I'd post a pic of me wearing Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx, in case anyone wanted to see what it looks like. This is in natural light.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it appears a lot of people aren't psyched about the St. Tropez this month...but I really hope we get a good discount through them! I have some stuff in my cart that I'm holding off on purchasing in hopes of a % off code. LOVE their stuff. &amp; just in time for summer!


 I have seen quite a bit of interest in the St. Tropez. I think the people who don't want it are more vocal than the ppl who do want it. LOL


----------



## mindcaviar (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know there are a ton of swatches around, but I figured I'd post a pic of me wearing Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx, in case anyone wanted to see what it looks like. This is in natural light.


 oooh!!! PURTY!!! 



 i love that


----------



## zorabell (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you were to close your eyes and just feel the texture, they're actually pretty similar. Zoya feels slightly grittier. But the Julep are basically just bumpy matte texture of the single color, whereas the Zoyas are insanely sparkly and multidimensional. I have both and vastly prefer the Zoyas!





> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know there are a ton of swatches around, but I figured I'd post a pic of me wearing Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx, in case anyone wanted to see what it looks like. This is in natural light.


Thanks ladies! I fell in love with the Zoya Pixie Dust colors but I had no clue as to what the texture was like and I only had my Julep Sea Salt polish that was similar. I will have to talk my husband into letting me buy both sets since all 12 Pixie Dust  polishes *only* come to $72 instead of $108 with the ipsy discount


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SonyaB (May 9, 2013)

Putting my wish list out there, in hopes that it comes true





Zoya in Blue or Piaf

Mirabella Lipstick

Concealer that matches my skin

Pacifica Roll on in Island Vanilla

Pacifica Body Butter any kind.   I have lots of hair products from my other box subscriptions.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know there are a ton of swatches around, but I figured I'd post a pic of me wearing Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx, in case anyone wanted to see what it looks like. This is in natural light.


 So sparkly, I am seriously obsessed with texture polishes but have yet to try the zoya ones.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

aww man... I got a shipping email last month on April 8th and received my bag 3 days later on April 11th... If it shipped earliest by yesterday (Wednesday), it will be here on Saturday... and I can't pick it up till Monday since I'm on a college campus and no one in the mail room works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />..... oh well, got to get my mind of the bag....... !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

ooh I actually checked the tracking for last month and I think it actually came on April 9th.. .so one day after shipping email was sent. Apparently last month Ipsy sent out the bag to me on April 4th....... o.o any thoughts on what might happen this month? AHHH I'm so excited for this bag..... especially cause I got two


----------



## LindseyJ (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh I actually checked the tracking for last month and I think it actually came on April 9th.. .so one day after shipping email was sent. Apparently last month Ipsy sent out the bag to me on April 4th....... o.o any thoughts on what might happen this month? AHHH I'm so excited for this bag..... especially cause I got two


 I just checked mine from April and that's almost exactly what mine did. They sent me the tracking on the 8th and it was delivered on the 9th. It was actually shipped on the fifth. So hopefully we'll start getting them soon! I'm also getting two bags and the waiting is driving me nuts!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked mine from April and that's almost exactly what mine did. They sent me the tracking on the 8th and it was delivered on the 9th. It was actually shipped on the fifth. So hopefully we'll start getting them soon! I'm also getting two bags and the waiting is driving me nuts!


 i'm SOOO excited hehehhe I wonder what combos we'll get since we're getting two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What do you want? Here's mine to pass time (hahaha):

Bag 1:

concealer

lipstick

baby blue nail polish

macadamia oil

pacifica lotion- either one

Bag 2:

concealer

lipstick

purple or yellow nail polish

pacifica perfume roll-on in tahitian gardenia

argan oil or anastasia brow gel (don't really mind--as long as it's not St. Tropez!)


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 9, 2013)

Since I'm being sent 2 bags because they accidentally double charged me (but refunded it), I wonder if I'm going to get two of the same bag or a variation (since it's coming from the same profile).


----------



## LolaJay (May 9, 2013)

I have a nail polish problem!! I already have 6 colors in my bag! Looks like the code is only working (as of now) for the collections listed. I am waiting for my bag to arrive because I have been wanting Julie FOREVER (literally since the collection was released it's been on my wishlist), so I need to see what I get before I check out.

Side note - I also have 4 Pixie Dust polishes in my cart...haven't tried them yet but you lovely ladies seem to recommend them so I will give them a shot! Can always trade or sell if they don't work out for me.

I'm sure someone has said this already - but you get 6 polishes for $36, plus the free remover/shipping. Looks like I'm set for summer!


----------



## JamieO (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So sparkly, I am seriously obsessed with texture polishes but have yet to try the zoya ones.


 They are seriously the best!! I like OPI's Liquid Sands as well, but these are by far my fave. They apply more evenly, and the glitter is finer than the chunky glitter in the OPIs, so they just have a much prettier, more refined look. They are absolutely amazing. I can't stress this enough! 

People are seriously going to get sick of hearing how obsessed with the Pixies I am. Sorry guys...


----------



## fruitseemcgee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have seen quite a bit of interest in the St. Tropez. I think the people who don't want it are more vocal than the ppl who do want it. LOL


 Agreed.  I'm one of the people who wouldn't mind getting it.  It seems like every sunless tanning article I read claims that St. Tropez is the go-to.  I wouldn't mind trying it.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm SOOO excited hehehhe I wonder what combos we'll get since we're getting two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What do you want? Here's mine to pass time (hahaha):
> 
> ...


I'm also getting 2!  Here's to hoping we get as close to our wishlists as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bag 1 Wishlist-

nude Zoya

lipgloss

second lightest concealer

either rollerball or lotion in any scent

St. Tropez

Bag 2 Wishlist-

any other Zoya besides whatever came in my 1st bag

lipstick

second darkest concealer

Pacifica rollerball or lotion

Nume argon oil or another Pacifica product


----------



## LindseyJ (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm SOOO excited hehehhe I wonder what combos we'll get since we're getting two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What do you want? Here's mine to pass time (hahaha):
> 
> ...


 I really have no idea what i want in them, lol. but ill give it a shot and say:

Bag 1

Light concealer

Green polish

Lip Gloss

Rollerball (either scent because I've never tried them)

One on the Lotions

Bag 2

Light concealer

Blue or creamish polish

Lipstick

Other Rollerball, lol.

And either the other Pacifica lotion or the St. Tropez stuff.

At first, I didnt want the St Tropez, but after reading more about it, it seems like it might be okay to use since it wont last long. Ive got a trip coming up in June that I might be able to use it for if it works and if it doesnt, at least i got to try it. 

I never really get the options that I actually want, so we'll see. I think that any options with these bags will be fine with me because theres not anything that I would just hate to get.


----------



## bluemustang (May 9, 2013)

> Agreed. Â I'm one of the people who wouldn't mind getting it. Â It seems like every sunless tanning article I read claims that St. Tropez is the go-to. Â I wouldn't mind trying it. Â


I looove the st Tropez mousse with the mitt. It squirts out super dark and looks horrifying but it easily spreads out and is always even and never orange. I'm 'light' with cool undertones and just use it more sparingly, I love that I can have a bit of color! It's recommended to apply at night and let it develop overnight and in the morning when you shower, a bit of it does come off but its supposed to. You're left with good color though. If I know I am going out and want more color, I just apply after my shower in the morning and wear it all day. I don't really wear white (little kids = grubby hands) but never have transfer issues. I have color for quite a few days after (I do avoid scrubs for a few days). If the product we are getting in Ipsy is for the body, it's a cream and suggested to be applied also with a mitt.. But it's pretty dark, I just mix it with my body lotion and apply. I get the almost the same color as the mousse (I'm more cautious with application lol) but it washes off totally when you shower.


----------



## Jane725 (May 9, 2013)

For all the excitement about this bag, I'm not looking forward to much... I feel like the only one, though!  Just not a fan of pastel nail polish, and let's be real, I think we've all got like a 2% chance of actually getting a concealer that works for us, lol!  I'm hoping for the lipstick, since the gloss looks glittery, which I'm not a fan of.  I do love pacifica's scents, which always smell great, but I've got a couple of their rollerballs and the scents last for about 10 minutes.  They're nice to freshen up with when you're feeling kinda gross or sweaty, but not much more than that.  I actually think if you like the scents and want them to last, you're better off using one of the lotions (I was super psyched to get the blood orange lotion from them after being disappointed by the staying power of the rollerball in the same scent).  And I've tried argan oils on my face and hair, didn't do much either way.  
On the other hand, I think the pacifica or st. tropez bronzers might be fun since I'm on a constant mission to turn my horribly yellow winter color into a nice brown!  I'm a tanning fiend!



  Which I know is terrible, but oh well.  And while I've never tried a brow gel before, my eyebrows can get unruly, so I'm open to one of those.  I know those are items a lot of people are probably dreading! It cracks me up how differently people react to the same products, I'm praying to get items/colors that are other people's worst nightmare (I really want the yellow polish!).  Regardless of whether I'm happy or disappointed in the end, I still get the entertainment of watching Ipsy's facebook comments of people flipping out about their bags



I usually watch BB's just for kicks (even though I unsubbed months ago), since people get way more extreme over there, but I think the greater variation this month could cause an uproar on ipsy's FB too.  People who ask for a specific item and then get furious when they don't get it are particularly funny to me!  They really haven't thought about the logistics behind sending thousands of bags out!


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

I'm another who really really wants the St. Tropez too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I made my 2nd profile very skewed to loving tanning in hopes I would at least get it in that bag!


----------



## chelsbot92 (May 9, 2013)

> I know there are a ton of swatches around, but I figured I'd post a pic of me wearing Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx, in case anyone wanted to see what it looks like. This is in natural light.


 I just bought this Zoya polish! I love it! Ulta was and maybe still is having buy two get one free on some of their nail polish brands.


----------



## katie danielle (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do love pacifica's scents, which always smell great, but I've got a couple of their rollerballs and the scents last for about 10 minutes.


 I received my Pacifica order yesterday and I bought the Tahitian Gardenia roller ball perfume. It smells lovely, but you're right - the scent does not last long at all. I actually put some all over my wrists, neck, and chest and then fell asleep on the couch for about half an hour. Woke up and the scent was completely gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (May 9, 2013)

I just got 6 polishes using the Ipsy code, and they ended up being BOGO for me instead of B2G1.

I know it's wrong of me to be happy about a malfunctioning code, but I just wanted to give a heads up to anyone who plans on using it.

PartNumber Description Price QTY Total ZP661 Zoya Nail Polish | London $9 1 *$9.00*
ZP657 Zoya Nail Polish | Chyna $9 1 *$9.00*
ZP656 Zoya Nail Polish | Dahlia $9 1 *$9.00*
ZP670 Zoya Nail Polish | Amy $0 1 *$0.00*
ZP682 Zoya Nail Polish | Miranda $0 1 *$0.00*
ZTRM0T   $0 1 *$0.00*
ZPPLATE13031304   $0 1 *$0.00*
COLORCHART0116 Zoya 2013 Summer Color Chart $0 1 *$0.00*
ZP658 Zoya Nail Polish | Godiva $0 1 *$0.00*
Shipping *$5.00*
Total *$32.00*


----------



## feemia (May 9, 2013)

I just signed back up, and it says I'm getting the May bag, so it's not too late.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In that case, you are absolutely awesome for the zillion other things you do around here as well!
> ...


 Always happy to help enable... errr, I mean, share a good deal!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 9, 2013)

omg sooooooo excited! I got my tracking email and it says I'm getting a bonus UD eyeshadow because of their facebook contest. STOKED!!


----------



## puppyluv (May 9, 2013)

Just found out my bag has shipped AND I won one of the Urban Decay moondust shadows from their facebook contest!! So happy right now!!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

I JUST GOT A SHIPPING CONFIRMATION YAYYYYY ... it says (+one bonus item) on the title

!!!! what is it O_O?


----------



## sbeam36 (May 9, 2013)

> Just found out my bag has shipped AND I won one of the Urban Decay moondust shadows from their facebook contest!! So happy right now!!


 Me too! Yau foe winning an extra item!!


> omg sooooooo excited! I got my tracking email and it says I'm getting a bonus UD eyeshadow because of their facebook contest. STOKED!!


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2013)

Mine said I was getting the Moondust shadow too! It says for being an active member and creator in the ipsy site. I never have created anything but I like stuff occasionally. Anyway I'm pretty pumped! I hope everyone is getting it!


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm SOOO excited hehehhe I wonder what combos we'll get since we're getting two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What do you want? Here's mine to pass time (hahaha):
> 
> ...


 Getting two as well and here's my wishlist (updated):

Bag 1:

Zoya polish in Julie

concealer in medium

lipstick (anyone know if they're sending out multiple colors or just Pixie?)

pacifica perfume - either one

Anything else besides St Tropez, Argan and Macadamia oils

Bag 2:

Zoya polish any color besides Piaf and Jacqueline

concealer in light

lip gloss

St Tropez

Anything else is fine besides Argan and Macadamia oils


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 9, 2013)

I just got my tracking number +the UD eyeshadow too... Did everyone get this?


----------



## Jaly (May 9, 2013)

My bag shipped as well AND i get the UD moondust eye shadow according to the email ! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

The bad news? its DHL again!! Waahhh!!!!  Last time they broke my Be a bombshell blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (May 9, 2013)

Assuming this means I am _not _getting the UD moondust shadow as I have no tracking yet. Oh well.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Assuming this means I am _not _getting the UD moondust shadow as I have no tracking yet. Oh well.


 that's what i'm assuming too since i don't have an email either. booooo. i actually don't care that much about the eye shadow... i just really want my tracking number!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2013)

Just found out i am getting the shadow too! !! (^o^)/ *woooh*


----------



## MaiteS (May 9, 2013)

i got my tracking as well with the UD shadow! i don't know why im getting one but ill take it.


----------



## diana16 (May 9, 2013)

No tracking either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boooo


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

YAY! Just got tracking AND I won one of the UD shadows!!! SO excited!

Nothing on my 2nd account yet but I imagine that will ship later since I signed up later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (May 9, 2013)

I got my shipping email plus the bonus Urban Decay eye shadow.

I really don't think it's from the Facebook contest - though I did enter - because my facebook email is separate from my Ipsy. So they'd have no way of knowing it was me who entered. I think everyone will get it.


----------



## cmello (May 9, 2013)

no tracking yet


----------



## Meahlea (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping email plus the bonus Urban Decay eye shadow.
> 
> I really don't think it's from the Facebook contest - though I did enter - because my facebook email is separate from my Ipsy. So they'd have no way of knowing it was me who entered. I think everyone will get it.


or totally random who does and doesn't. I'd be over the moon if everybody got it.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 9, 2013)

Did anyone else that got the eyeshadow share the new referral code? I did on FB &amp; twitter maybe that's why?


----------



## Jaly (May 9, 2013)

No, I didn't refer anyone, I just entered their FB contest.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 9, 2013)

I got my tracking and am getting the UD moondust.  I did enter the contest and I hope I get the one I entered.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping email plus the bonus Urban Decay eye shadow.
> 
> I really don't think it's from the Facebook contest - though I did enter - because my facebook email is separate from my Ipsy. So they'd have no way of knowing it was me who entered. I think everyone will get it.


 But is your Facebook name the same as your name on your account? Maybe they checked that way?


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

Yes! Getting a Moondust shadow as well.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 9, 2013)

I dont think I refered anyone (  



 ) eather, I just posted my code on my fb acct


----------



## ydlr20 (May 9, 2013)

I got my tracking info and I'm getting the UD shadow as well. I love that they said "Plus, since you are such a great content creator and active member of the ipsy community, you'll also be getting a free *Urban Decay Moondust Eyeshadow* with your bag this month... THANK YOU! "

This is my second month with them, but hey, I'll take any extra they give.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 9, 2013)

> Mine said I was getting the Moondust shadow too! It says for being an active member and creator in the ipsy site. I never have created anything but I like stuff occasionally. Anyway I'm pretty pumped! I hope everyone is getting it! Â


 That would be awesome if everyone got one! This bag already looks so amazing and now a bonus eyeshadow? I'm thinking best bag ever!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad I live far away and won't get mine for at least another week.. I'm anxiously awaiting the people who live close to the shipping facility to post pics of their bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (May 9, 2013)

I haven't gotten my tracking yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've never participated in any contests or created any looks on their site though. It would still be nice to get the eye shadow, haha.


----------



## Twinmama320 (May 9, 2013)

Yay! Got my tracking (through DHL though!!) and it says I got an UD Shadow for my referrals!


----------



## gemstone (May 9, 2013)

> That would be awesome if everyone got one! This bag already looks so amazing and now a bonus eyeshadow? I'm thinking best bag ever!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad I live far away and won't get mine for at least another week.. I'm anxiously awaiting the people who live close to the shipping facility to post pics of their bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I doubt it, ipsy has played this game before (favoring some subscribers over others, like with the naked beauty balm). I am not bothered if it is because some people entered a contest, but it seems like that might not be the case.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 9, 2013)

I got the e-mail as well - so excited! 




 I don't know how they do it.. but my May Ipsy bag keeps looking better and better! I just can't wait for it to get here already! lol


----------



## katie danielle (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But is your Facebook name the same as your name on your account? Maybe they checked that way?


 Nope. I don't use my last name on Facebook.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

0.5178 lbs.!!! with urban decay eyeshadow!! anyone else?


----------



## mimosette (May 9, 2013)

I just signed up for a 3rd bag. My nieces' b'days are all this summer, so anything I don't like will go straight into their gift bags and make great presents.AND THAT IS HOW I AM JUSTIFYING IT.


----------



## Nightgem (May 9, 2013)

No tracking on our accounts yet so most likely in the same boat as the others. I am still peeved that we have yet to get our two replacement bags yet. I have emailed a number of times and keep getting told it will ship in early May, umm they are shipping the May bags now. This is getting really annoying at this point.


----------



## cmello (May 9, 2013)

isn't the eye shadow part of the referral progam??  so if you referred 2 people you get it in the bag

Also

I just got my tracking and no eye shadow in that email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 9, 2013)

I got my tracking and it doesn't mention if I'm getting a free eyeshadow. What a bummer. I've never owned anything by Urban Decay.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 9, 2013)

> I doubt it, ipsy has played this game before (favoring some subscribers over others, like with the naked beauty balm). I am not bothered if it is because some people entered a contest, but it seems like that might not be the case.


 Well mine said I won the facebook contest, which I did enter, so idk??


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> isn't the eye shadow part of the referral progam??  so if you referred 2 people you get it in the bag
> 
> ...


 There was the FB contest as well, so that's another way people could have gotten the UD shadow. Haven't gotten my tracking info yet, so no clue if I got it yet. Personally not getting my hopes up, but who knows.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (May 9, 2013)

Just received my tracking info (no eyeshadow, but I didn't enter the contest). Weight is 0.4767.

It says it was picked up 3 days ago, so those of you without any tracking email/info yet don't get discouraged! It could actually be on the way!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 9, 2013)

I got my tracking and here is what the email said about the UD shadow for me 

Plus, since you are such a great content creator and active member of the ipsy community, you'll also be getting a free *Urban Decay Moondust Eyeshadow* with your bag this month... THANK YOU! 

I was so excited when I read that I actually squeeed lol


----------



## Yukiko (May 9, 2013)

*Skips above posts and pictures*

Just got my shipping confirmation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Seems it started to head out on the 7th though. Late shipping notice, but better this way than the other way around!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 9, 2013)

I'm getting the bonus shadow too, at least in my first bag. I only had one referral and I did enter the Facebook content; the email said I'm getting it for being an active member of the ipsy community. Don't care why I'm getting it- just super excited that I am! Now, if only my tracking would load do I can obsess about where my bag is, and when it will get here!!


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 9, 2013)

I just got tracking info and I'm getting the bonus eye shadow. There may be different ways they are giving out this bonus. I didn't get the Naked Beauty Balm that they gave before. This bag looks so beautiful. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

I'm getting a Moondust shadow too! My email said it was because of my "contributions", not sure what they are but I'll take it! Hooray!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 9, 2013)

> Just received my tracking info (no eyeshadow, but I didn't enter the contest). Weight is 0.4767. It says it was picked up 3 days ago, so those of you without any tracking email/info yet don't get discouraged! It could actually be on the way!!Â


 My tracking number doesn't even work yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "No results for your search. We wish to inform you that a number of packages may experience delayed or missing tracking information. Continue to check this tracking page for the latest update. Please accept our sincere apology for any inconvenience this may cause."


----------



## LisaLeah (May 9, 2013)

Got my tracking!!!!

Total Weight
0.56 lbs.
 
Are we sure this is a full size Zoya and not a mini? The weight seems a little low.
But either way I am fine.
 
It should be here by saturday!!!


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 9, 2013)

I cant help myself how do I get a secound bag? make a whole nother acct?

--nevermind lol!---


----------



## casey anne (May 9, 2013)

Tracking ##!!  No eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But weight of bag:  0.515 lbs.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. I don't use my last name on Facebook.


 Hmm. No idea then! Maybe they just randomly selected people on top of the referrals and the contest


----------



## mimosette (May 9, 2013)

I don't think I've ever failed to get my actual bags before the tracking  emails.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

My weight is 0.5892 lbs - with the eyeshadow.

Last months' bag was 0.506 I believe (I got the soy renewal over the dry shampoo)


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LindseyJ (May 9, 2013)

I got my tracking! No eye shadow, but I didn't really expect to get it. The weight is .472. I haven't gotten the tracking for my second bag yet. I didn't sign up for it  until Saturday though.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No tracking on our accounts yet so most likely in the same boat as the others. I am still peeved that we have yet to get our two replacement bags yet. I have emailed a number of times and keep getting told it will ship in early May, umm they are shipping the May bags now. This is getting really annoying at this point.


 I remember reading that you get the april replacement bags in your may bag...........


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my tracking!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 9, 2013)

I got my tracking but it is not active yet. DHL again, but perhaps we can see if they are any faster/better this time. I am also getting the UD Moondust eyeshadow. In my case I have not referred anyone, but I am a bit active on the FB page (and do have my account linked) and on the Ipsy site as well. It will be interesting to see if those of who did enter the contest get the shade we said we most wanted to try. Honestly, I could really wear any shade, but I think I said Space Cowboy ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am bouncing off the walls excited for this bag!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 9, 2013)

I'm getting a UD shadow too. [SIZE=small]Plus, since you were a winner on our Facebook page, you'll also be getting a free [/SIZE]*Urban Decay Moondust Eyeshadow*[SIZE=small] with your bag this month... Congrats again![/SIZE]

I don't remember entering a contest, but I have done so in the past, so it's not farfetched. I'll take it!


----------



## skylola123 (May 9, 2013)

I got tracking and it appears its about 3 hours away from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But knowing USPS it will not be here until Saturday. The weight is .4808


----------



## jessiedoll (May 9, 2013)

just got my tracking! no eyeshadow for me, I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the weight is listed as 0.4764 lbs...so excited to see what I get!! I'd love everything except the St. Tropez, really.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 9, 2013)

> I got my tracking but it is not active yet. DHL again, but perhaps we can see if they are any faster/better this time. I am also getting the UD Moondust eyeshadow. In my case I have not referred anyone, but I am a bit active on the FB page (and do have my account linked) and on the Ipsy site as well. It will be interesting to see if those of who did enter the contest get the shade we said we most wanted to try. Honestly, I could really wear any shade, but I think I said Space Cowboy ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am bouncing off the walls excited for this bag! Â


 I said space cowboy too and I'm really hoping I get it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mostly wear neutral/brown eyeshadows so fingers crossed!


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my tracking!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 9, 2013)

I resubbed this month. This bag looks amazing- I just couldn't miss out on this. I'd really be happy with any combo i get. I'm hoping they keep this up and next month isn't a dud


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got tracking and it appears its about 3 hours away from me
> 
> 
> ...


 please post a pic if you get yours early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

I didn't get an eyeshadow, but my tracking is active and my bag weighs .67 lbs and is in Kentucky (so maybe two more days for me?). With that weight, I'm thinking I definitely for the St. Tropez or one of the Pacifica lotions.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 9, 2013)

I broke down and got a second bag! YAY, So hopefully I'll get everything I want.  Otherwise I've got allot to swap.

Wish list:

any nail polish color

the Lipstick 

St. Tropez

Pacifica Tahitian Gardenia Perfume Roll-on


----------



## tanya0949 (May 9, 2013)

Mo



> I didn't get an eyeshadow, but my tracking is active and my bag weighs .67 lbs and is in Kentucky (so maybe two more days for me?). With that weight, I'm thinking I definitely for the St. Tropez or one of the Pacifica lotions.


 Mine is the same weight!


----------



## CaptainSassy (May 9, 2013)

No eyeshadow for me Weight: .5665 It's in forest park ga, which is not far from me but I bet I won't get it until Saturday.


----------



## tabarhodes (May 9, 2013)

Got my tracking too! Weight is .53.

I'm kinda bummed my e-mail did not mention the UD eyeshadow b/c I referred 2 people!  Maybe next month.  I also still haven't gotten my April replacement bag either.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

does anyone know how much the ud shadow weighs so we can try and find out what the two last products will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll try to get a list of the weight of all products- help please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (May 9, 2013)

So jealous of you guys who are getting the UD eye shadows, I keep checking my email but still nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (May 9, 2013)

No UD for me. 

Total Weight
0.5244 lbs.


----------



## LadyManah (May 9, 2013)

I looked and I get an UD shadow. So excited!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 9, 2013)

DHL again this month!!! Argh Ipsy stop, go back to you're previous shipping methods.  DHL is as bad or worse than FedEx SmartPost!






Total Weight
0.5481 lbs.


----------



## lucyla8 (May 9, 2013)

.5591 with eyeshadow for me... the email said I'm active but I haven't done anything except 1 referral (my 2nd bag)


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my tracking but it is not active yet. DHL again, but perhaps we can see if they are any faster/better this time. I am also getting the UD Moondust eyeshadow. In my case I have not referred anyone, but I am a bit active on the FB page (and do have my account linked) and on the Ipsy site as well. It will be interesting to see if those of who did enter the contest get the shade we said we most wanted to try. Honestly, I could really wear any shade, but I think I said Space Cowboy ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am bouncing off the walls excited for this bag!
> ...


----------



## katlyne (May 9, 2013)

Katie wants a UD shadow! unfortunately, Katie will not get one because my luck SUCKSSSSS!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

UD weighs 1.5 g


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 9, 2013)

I



> Katie wants a UD shadow! unfortunately, Katie will not get one because my luck SUCKSSSSS!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm right there with you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (May 9, 2013)

I got my second tracking and the weight of it is only .388. My first one is .47. So I'm thinking I definitely didn't get the same exact things in both bags, lol. .3 does seem kind of light though. Anyone else have close to that weight?

Also, one of my bags is coming from GA and the other is coming from NC, but has made it to KY. I would have thought they would come from the same place since they are coming to the same place.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 9, 2013)

No UD shadow for me. I had only 1 referral, but did enter the FB contest (though I am not connected to them through Facebook). I am excited to get my bag anyway! 

And I just got tracking for my second bag too, also no UD shadow. The good news is that they are different weights  0.509 and 0.402, so I will be getting different bag variations.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how much the ud shadow weighs so we can try and find out what the two last products will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'll try to get a list of the weight of all products- help please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 the eyeshadow is Fill Weight: 1.5 g POIDS NET/NET WT. 0.05 oz


----------



## katlyne (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second tracking and the weight of it is only .388. My first one is .47. So I'm thinking I definitely didn't get the same exact things in both bags, lol. .3 does seem kind of light though. Anyone else have close to that weight?
> 
> Also, one of my bags is coming from GA and the other is coming from NC, but has made it to KY. I would have thought they would come from the same place since they are coming to the same place.


 well, if you got a lip gloss, rollerball and the other skinny tube thing, it could be that weight,


----------



## LisaLeah (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight was only 0.506 last month with the Sation polish (full size) and Soy Renewal (the heavier of the two Big Sexy products) so that doesn't sound too far off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks. That makes sense!

Hope you get an awesome bag!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

I... just caved and signed up for a second bag. I never thought I would sign up for two Ipsy bags, but I think that this month is awesome and I don't even care if I get duplicate items.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 9, 2013)

lipstick 0.12 oz / 3.5 g


----------



## LindseyJ (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, if you got a lip gloss, rollerball and the other skinny tube thing, it could be that weight,


 I was kind of thinking probably a rollerball and brow gel. Fine with me. It will be fun to get different variations in my bags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 9, 2013)

lip gloss SIZE:0.28 oz.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 9, 2013)

The weight of my first bag is .3935 that seems like a lot lower than everyone elses!  2nd link doesnt work yet...


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

So thanks to all the enabling that goes on here I got a second sub. Hoping for:

1. Anastasia

2.Lipstick

3.Pacifica

4. Two different Zoya colors


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 9, 2013)

Got my shipping notice.  It's in Georgia, so I'm not sure how long it will take to get up to eastern PA.  I don't seem to be getting the eyeshadow, but my bag weighs 0.5173


----------



## jnm9jem (May 9, 2013)

Got tracking info. and I am getting the UD Eyeshadow! No weight for me yet. I am so excited about this month!


----------



## katlyne (May 9, 2013)

I fear this will be another "not until the 22nd" month for me. EVEN THOUGH I'M 20 MINUTES FROM A DHL HUB. I hate my mail life.


----------



## coffeecardigan (May 9, 2013)

My bag weighs 0.549 lbs.  I am praying for a rollerball!  Pweeeze?!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

assuming w/o UD shadow:

0.3-0.4lb = pacifica roll on perfume &amp; anastasia brow gel?

0.4-0.5lb = one liquid item (oil?) &amp; perfume/brow gel

0.5-0.6lb = pacifica lotions &amp; St. Tropez?


----------



## LolaJay (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second tracking and the weight of it is only .388. My first one is .47. So I'm thinking I definitely didn't get the same exact things in both bags, lol. .3 does seem kind of light though. Anyone else have close to that weight?
> 
> Also, one of my bags is coming from GA and the other is coming from NC, but has made it to KY. I would have thought they would come from the same place since they are coming to the same place.


Mine is only:

Total Weight
0.391 lbs.
 
Seems light compared to the others as well. I'm interested!!!


----------



## diana16 (May 9, 2013)

I am really tempted for a second sub!


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

Got my shipping email for my 2nd account (no eyeshadow but totally not surprised there!) and that weight is a lot lighter: 0.3943


----------



## MaiteS (May 9, 2013)

im expecting my bag to be heavy since i got a UD shadow and my missing april bag from last month! my tracking isnt updating yet but will post what my weight is!


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

My April Ipsy bag took 20 days to get to me, so I should see mine at the end of the month if not early June. At least mine both shipped out at the same time so I should hopefully get them on the same day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also glad my bags have vastly different weights so there's a good chance I won't have too many duplicates (if any!)


----------



## ling168 (May 9, 2013)

Got tracking info, but it hasn't updated yet :-/....


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 9, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice and my bag is .5114. It says it is in Kentucky, so it will take a while to get here. Come to me my preeeeety!


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

Ha! I just noticed one of my bags went through GA and another is going through KY. So maybe I won't get them on the same day after all.


----------



## JLR594 (May 9, 2013)

I am so disappointed to see that they are using DHL again after all of last months issues.  I am in east TN about three hours away from where those bags were picked up and my bag took seven days to get to me through DHL.  After the first few days, I saw all of those broken blushes and nail polishes on ipsy's FB and was stressing that mine would arrive broken.  I have not received a shipping E-mail yet but I really hope that they don't send my bag out via DHL again.  If this is a new thing for them, I may have to reconsider my subscription even though I generally really love the products we receive.


----------



## MrsMeow (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got tracking info, but it hasn't updated yet :-/....


 Same here.  Tracking info on one account.  Haven't checked my other account yet.


----------



## catipa (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my tracking and here is what the email said about the UD shadow for me
> 
> ...


I got the exact same message with my tracking information.  My weight is .6937!!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

1st bag (with UD) : 0.5178 lb =8.2848 oz

2nd bag: 0.404 lb= 6.464 oz

curious... I hope I got a macadamia oil....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My first bag is in Georgia but my other bag is in Kentucky.... whatt?hahhaa whyy


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

The Macadamia oil (if they are sending out the 1oz. size) are pretty heavy. I have one from a Beauty Army box and it's about 3/4 full and weighs 3 ounces on my kitchen scale (so probably 3.25 or maybe even 3.5oz full)


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

and the Zoya polish bottles weigh about 1.9-2.0 ounces


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 9, 2013)

Someone posted a pic of their bag on Instagram!! I can't figure out how to post pics from my phone though looks nice!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! I just noticed one of my bags went through GA and another is going through KY. So maybe I won't get them on the same day after all.


 That's what mine did!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 9, 2013)

Figured it out!


----------



## katie danielle (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the website you can connect your facebook account to your ipsy account.  If you were ever signed into facebook when you opened ipsy, it probably automatically connected them.  If you go to the site and click on My Account.  It will say Facebook Connect: Status (Active or Inactive)
> 
> It looks like it was the referral program, the facebook contest, and like with the UD BB cream if you are active...


 Nope, I haven't ever connected my Ipsy to Facebook and it doesn't automatically sign me in. I never referred anyone and I'm not active on the ipsy site (other than filling out a profile). I entered the Facebook contest via my Facebook account that uses an email address not connected to my Ipsy account. I just assumed they would send me a Facebook message if I won. I entered for the green shade so I hope that's what I get even though I really think it's completely random and not connected to Facebook in my case.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks awesome! I wouldn't mind getting that as one of my bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 9, 2013)

> That looks awesome! I wouldn't mind getting that as one of my bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I agree!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks awesome! I wouldn't mind getting that as one of my bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah!  That bag is AMAZING!  I would adore that bag to death!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 9, 2013)

got tracking and didn't receive the shadow even though I did get two referrals which sucks


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah... I could TOTALLY go for that bag.  The gloss color is beautiful!  Has anyone ever tried a Juice Beauty gloss?  I feel like we haven't discussed that product a lot because it took so long to identify.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would not mind that at all!


----------



## mariahk83 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> assuming w/o UD shadow:
> 
> ...


 this is what i'm hoping!  My weight is .3945 and those are the two items i REALLLLLY want! (whispers to self - no oils no oils no oils!)


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

Got shipping 0.47 lbs. hoping for a good bag, no eye shadow but I was secretly hoping to get one randomly.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

Here's the list from Zadidoll:
 
Zoya Polish              Yaby Concealer   Mirabella lipstick   2 oz Juice Beauty Lipgloss   Pacifica roll on perfume   Pacifica Body butter   Anastasia brow gel   St. Tropez   Arganic Oil


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wouldn't mind getting that for one of my bags.


----------



## skylite (May 9, 2013)

> Figured it out!


 So maybe I'm crazy. But I only see 4 products ? *edit I am crazy. The concealer totally blends in. My bad.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't think they would send two items from the same brand.

The concealer is sitting in front of the bag.


----------



## Nightgem (May 9, 2013)

Ok so we got the tracking emails and I cross checked with the weights of the April bags and "if" they are sending out the bags then our weights make no sense. The first bag has a weight of .556, the second .565 and the last one .570. No UD in any of the bags either...small bummer but that's cool.We were to get complete April bags on two accounts since the bags were ruined, as in they looked like they had been stepped on and the contents were smashed.. I am aware that Ipsy stated that those who had damaged "bags" ( just the bags themselves) would be getting the April bags sent with their May bags. I hope I am making some sense here. They responded to my emails stating that our products would be shipped early May. I'm just not sure what to make of this. Ohh and I LOVE Ipsy so there's no problem there.


----------



## casey anne (May 9, 2013)

I just got 2 referrals! I knew having 3 email addresses would come in handy some day...

Pathetic!!!  So I'll be getting a total of 3 May bags.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

can someone ask the person their package weight? ...


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> assuming w/o UD shadow:
> 
> ...


 The Macadamia oil weighs quite a bit though (if they are sending the same 1oz size they sent in my Beauty Army box that is) so I'd bet the heavier bags could have it.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 9, 2013)

Ok so, anyone can let me know if these are wrong:

Zoya 1.9-2oz

Yaby Concealer refill .12oz

Lipstick .12oz

Lipgloss .28oz

St. Tropez 1.69 oz

Rollerball .33oz

Macadamia oil- approx. 3.25oz-3.5

Brow gel .28oz

Pacifica bronzing lotion 2oz

Pacifica regular lotion 2.5oz

Nume oil- approx 2.5oz (please correct me if you know!)

*edited to correct note on the Macadamia oil and to add an approximation to the Nume oil.


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So maybe I'm crazy. But I only see 4 products ?
> 
> *edit I am crazy. The concealer totally blends in. My bad.


 You're not the only one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't notice it at first either since it's so small in comparison to everything else.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 9, 2013)

Yay! I got an email saying the bag shipped and that I'll be getting an eyeshadow!!


----------



## Meahlea (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so, anyone can let me know if these are wrong:
> 
> ...


 It's 1 fluid oz. The bottle is most of the weight. That sucker is heavy.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so, anyone can let me know if these are wrong:
> 
> ...


 The Macadamia oil is a 1oz bottle but it's glass so the weight INCLUDING the bottle is at least 3 ounces. I have one already and put it on my kitchen scale. i estimate a bit more weight because I've used about 1/4 or more of it so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bwhaha! Glad I'm not the only one who can't see that concealer! Those Yaby products are just TINY.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 9, 2013)

> can someone ask the person their package weight? ...


 she said 7 oz outside of the envelope..what is that in lbs? Lol


----------



## sbeam36 (May 9, 2013)

My weight is .5837 with eyeshadow. Hmmm...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 9, 2013)

I got the eyeshadow email too!!!!!!!!! I think they are doing it up like the naked bb cream...I don't upload content to their website, but I do blog about ipsy almost every month.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> she said 7 oz outside of the envelope..what is that in lbs? Lol


 about 0.4375 if I did my math right, but add in a bit extra for the envelope too so maybe closer to 0.48?


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> she said 7 oz outside of the envelope..what is that in lbs? Lol


 7 oz would be a little less than half a pound (16 oz. = 1 lb)


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so, anyone can let me know if these are wrong:
> 
> ...


 you're awesome!!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> she said 7 oz outside of the envelope..what is that in lbs? Lol


 0.4375 lb!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you're awesome!!


LOL I was literally taking notes of the weights while reading through the posts and then I just had to know what all of them were!  Super nerdy but fun because I think I can pretty much guarantee I will get one of the rollerballs based on my weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

Did anyone post the UD eyeshadow weight yet? 

Also, I'm seeing that there was a travel size of the NuMe argan oil sent out in a Glossybox (that looks the same as the one in the Ipsy spoiler pics) but I can't find a weight/size on it anywhere.


----------



## jkholzme (May 9, 2013)

My bag came today. I'm pretty happy with it. 

I'm trying to do a spoiler for the picture but it won't let me put a spoiler in here.  Any ideas?


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag came today. I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> I'm trying to do a spoiler for the picture but it won't let me put a spoiler in here.  Any ideas?


 Just post it, I don't think we're really doing spoilers here are we? We've been pretty open about discussing the contents of the bag so far! Haha!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag came today. I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> I'm trying to do a spoiler for the picture but it won't let me put a spoiler in here.  Any ideas?


  This thread is tagged with "spoilers" anyway, I don't think you have to do a spoiler pic.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone post the UD eyeshadow weight yet?
> 
> Also, I'm seeing that there was a travel size of the NuMe argan oil sent out in a Glossybox (that looks the same as the one in the Ipsy spoiler pics) but I can't find a weight/size on it anywhere.


I saw the packaging said 10ml but no weight, so I estimated 2.5oz for that one but it's probably under again because of the weight of the bottle.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag came today. I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> I'm trying to do a spoiler for the picture but it won't let me put a spoiler in here.  Any ideas?


 lol anyone who comes on here and doesn't want to see a spoiler is in the wrong place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just post please!


----------



## jkholzme (May 9, 2013)

I'm just posting the picture. If I need to edit with a spoiler box just let me know how and I will change it.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

ooh where do you live.. you got it so fast do you like the scent of the tahitian gardenia?.. does it really only last 10 mins..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone post the UD eyeshadow weight yet?
> 
> Also, I'm seeing that there was a travel size of the NuMe argan oil sent out in a Glossybox (that looks the same as the one in the Ipsy spoiler pics) but I can't find a weight/size on it anywhere.


 When I looked on UD's website, the shadow's 1.5g.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2013)

> I'm just posting the picture. If I need to edit with a spoiler box just let me know how and I will change it. Â


 I would love that bag! !


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just posting the picture. If I need to edit with a spoiler box just let me know how and I will change it.


 Do you know the weight of your bag?


----------



## Kaylay (May 9, 2013)

My bag weighs .657 any ideas?


----------



## skylola123 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag came today. I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> I'm trying to do a spoiler for the picture but it won't let me put a spoiler in here.  Any ideas?


 How much did your bag weigh? 

Edit: Someone above already asked lol.

It looks like an amazing bag!!


----------



## Amanda Stan (May 9, 2013)

I think Ipsy uses a different shipping thing for Canada because the link I got goes to Landmark Global and doesn't have the weight...Even more suspense


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

I'm kind of just guessing and maybe someone has already said this a billion pages back, but do you guys think fair &amp; light gals will get the pearl lotion from Pacifica and that medium-dark will get the bronzing lotion? I think that they're both supposed to act as luminizers, right?


----------



## jkholzme (May 9, 2013)

Hoping to catch all the questions so far.

My  bag weighed 0.5263 lbs. and I live about 2.5 hours from Harrisburg so I usually get the bag fast except last month when it took a vacation. 

The perfume is pretty flowery to just smell. I'll have to try out and see how it smells on me and how long it lasts.


----------



## jkholzme (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My bag weighs .657 any ideas?


  Maybe the macadamia oil. I got it in a birchbox the other month and its pretty heavy.


----------



## pride (May 9, 2013)

Oooh mine is in KY. Just under 0.4 lbs so it looks like I got one of the lighter variations! fingers crossed for no nume oil, I got one in GB and haven't used it!


----------



## Jaly (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so, anyone can let me know if these are wrong:
> 
> ...


 The math don't add up.  

If the girl's bag is 7 oz, and she got the following items:

Zoya 2oz

Yaby 0.12oz

Lipgloss 0.28oz

Rollerball 0.33 oz

Bronzing lotion 2oz

those items do not add up to 7 ozs.

What gives i wonder?


----------



## Meahlea (May 9, 2013)

Ugh. Got an email from ipsy. To give mom a gift sub. Yeah my mom doesn't wear any makeup but foundation and lipstick I'll totally do that. GIVEMESHIPPINGGG T_T


----------



## Jwhackers (May 9, 2013)

No tracking info yet for me. The suspense is killing me, and I probably won't get my bag for, like 10 days if they are shipping with DHL again, because it took forever last month. Also, looking at the bags, my theory that we'd be getting 1 pacifica product and the one other from the sneak peek picture is wrong too. Interesting!


----------



## katlyne (May 9, 2013)

jeez. I left the thread for 30 mins, 60 new posts. 0.0


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The math don't add up.
> 
> ...


 I would bet those are all just the product weight estimates (other than the Zoya because I weighed the whole bottle) not the packaging weight. The roller ball is glass right? I bet that weighs a couple ounces total and the lip gloss probably weighs a bit more too.


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 9, 2013)

she said it was 7


----------



## singerchick (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. Got an email from ipsy. To give mom a gift sub. Yeah my mom doesn't wear any makeup but foundation and lipstick I'll totally do that. GIVEMESHIPPINGGG T_T


 Hahaha! I hear you! I got all excited for a second. Oh, well. At least we know that it's not that their emails can't get through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The math don't add up.
> 
> ...


 probably because the packaging of the products is not accounted for.... i'm sure they mean 2 oz of the polish itself....


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I looked on UD's website, the shadow's 1.5g.


 thanks!


----------



## katlyne (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> probably because the packaging of the products is not accounted for.... i'm sure they mean 2 oz of the polish itself....


 the polish itself is .5 oz, including the bottle is 2 oz


----------



## ling168 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah!  That bag is AMAZING!  I would adore that bag to death!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the polish itself is .5 oz, including the bottle is 2 oz


 woops, failed example. Take a random product and insert point here.


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

Same here! I want my tracking info! XP Oddly enough, DHL was faster than UPS for me. Will that be the case this month? No idea.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

does the material of the bag feel nice?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woops, failed example. Take a random product and insert point here.


 lol yeah, the other items packaging isn't included. I feel you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkholzme (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does the material of the bag feel nice?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  Its kind of a pool bag material.  I like it but its not really heavy like my all time favorite bad the black and white chevron was.  Saying this I think I know where this bag is going to end up. It will be my new small bag in the bigger pool bag.


----------



## JamieO (May 9, 2013)

Oh YAAAAAAYYYY! My bag is on it's waaaaaaaaayyyyy! With Urban Decaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!!


----------



## gemstone (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh where do you live.. you got it so fast do you like the scent of the tahitian gardenia?.. does it really only last 10 mins..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Remember that perfumes react differently for everyone.  I have the blood orange rollerball that I bought years ago, and it last a long time for me.  Take it with a grain of salt when people talk about how long a perfume lasts, because it is very likely that it could have a completely different reaction for you.


----------



## asdialed (May 9, 2013)

Got my tracking info! It's not working yet, but they were awesome enough to tell me that I'm getting the eyeshadow from referring two people!


----------



## Antidentite (May 9, 2013)

Did anyone post their bag yet?, I got mine and its very meh, I probably cancel again.  I keep getting tempted and resubbing then cancel after I get my bag.


----------



## skylite (May 9, 2013)

Does anyone know what the pacifica discount is going to be ? I'm dying to buy stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also already have my zoya cart ready to go.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone post their bag yet?, I got mine and its very meh, I probably cancel again.  I keep getting tempted and resubbing then cancel after I get my bag.


 What did you get?


----------



## asdialed (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just posting the picture. If I need to edit with a spoiler box just let me know how and I will change it.


 What shade is the lipgloss?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 9, 2013)

I got my bag. I'm so excited I didnt get the yellow zoya lol I got the cream-ish color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I also got a certificate for nume for styling tools. It says $110 off tools and free thermal pouch.


----------



## jkholzme (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *asdialed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What shade is the lipgloss?


 It says Pink but it has a glittery purplish hue to it.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woops, failed example. Take a random product and insert point here.


 Haha whoops





Ok, well at least it preoccupied us for a little while and we kinda sorta have an idea about which items are lighter than others.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my bag. I'm so excited I didnt get the yellow zoya lol I got the cream-ish color.
> 
> 
> ...


 your concealer looks so yellow..... is it the lightest shade? It doesn't look like any of ones in the sneak peak.... hmmm maybe it's the camera lighting?


----------



## Antidentite (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you get?


Yaby concealer

Zoya in Piaf

Mirabella Lipstick in Daydream

Juice beauty lipgloss in Champagne (it looks old and separated)

and St Tropez instant glow body lotions (which I like the most out of everything, I'm not big on self tanner but this one is pretty good)

Honestly though, I would trade my whole bag


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone post their bag yet?, I got mine and its very meh, I probably cancel again.  I keep getting tempted and resubbing then cancel after I get my bag.


 how's the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?  zadidoll was right (in her blog) there are four colors of lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: you got both lipstick and lip gloss ...o.o  thought they were "or" items..


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 9, 2013)

> your concealer looks so yellow..... is it the lightest shade? It doesn't look like any of ones in the sneak peak.... hmmm maybe it's the camera lighting?


 Its prob my camera on my phone. Its not as light as I need which would've been FAIR!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yaby concealer
> ...


 You got the lipstick AND the lipgloss? Uh oh... I didn't even know that was a possibility.


----------



## Antidentite (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how's the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


 I'm not even going to swatch, it the color is like a slightly dusty pinkish color with some sparkle to it and it wouldn't match my skin coloring at all. Ill probably try to trade it or give it to someone.


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

Zoya _Lovely Spring 2013 Collection_

Retail: $8, 0.5 oz
 

Mirabella Colour Sheer lipstick

Retail $22, 0.11 oz

Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss

Retail $15, 0.28 oz

Yaby Concealer Refill

Retail: $4.85, 3.50 Grams

*Pacifica Roll On Perfume*

*Island Vanilla Perfume Roll-On OR Tahitian Gardenia Perfume Roll-On*

*Retail: $12, 0.33 oz [confirmed size]*

*Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Bronzing Body Butter OR Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Luminizing Body Butter*

*Retail: $7, 2 oz [confirmed size]*

Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel

Retail: $22, 0.28 oz

Value: $6.68, 0.085 oz

*Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Oil Treatment*

*Retail: $13.50, 1 oz [confirmed size]*

St. Tropez One Night Instant - One Night Only Instant Glow 

Retail: N/A

Arganics by NuMe Argan Oil

Value: unknown, ?? oz


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

YAY for zadidoll for coming and saving the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahhahah we were in a huge pile of scattered information....


----------



## katlyne (May 9, 2013)

yeah, but none of this accounts for packaging so theres not really a way to determine what possible combos you have.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just posting the picture. If I need to edit with a spoiler box just let me know how and I will change it.


 Great bag!


----------



## toyaqueen (May 9, 2013)

that double-pacifica would be my ideal bag!! if it had the vanilla roller-ball lol


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya _Lovely Spring 2013 Collection_
> 
> ...


 The Zoya total weight in the bottle is about 2oz. I weighed an bottle I've used once on the kitchen scale ;-)


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 9, 2013)

just got my Total Weight 0.5975 lbs. looks good so far (w/ ud eyeshadow)


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone got a shipping notice who's getting their April pouch in this bag? Last month it seemed like I was in the very last group to get shipping notices; hoping it'll come a little faster this time!


----------



## Antidentite (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't want the St Tropez but I would be really happy with the lipstick and lip gloss.


 

I would be if the colors matched my skin tone but they just don't.


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 9, 2013)

Mine is 0.48 :/ including the UD eyeshadow


----------



## Antidentite (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have received both the lipstick AND lipgloss since those are the "OR" items. Contact Ipsy to let them know what happened since their warehouse should have enough product to do the "OR" correctly. "_Sweet lips for spring are yours with *one* of these fun lip products._" Something like, "_Hi. Just wanted to let you know that I received my bag today and in it I received both the lipstick AND lipgloss instead of a 2nd item from the last sneak peek. Just wanted to let you know in case the warehouse made a mistake._"


 I think I may just copy and paste that and send it to them, thanks zadidoll.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh where do you live.. you got it so fast do you like the scent of the tahitian gardenia?.. does it really only last 10 mins..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have it and it didn't last long at all on me. The solid perfume lasted a bit longer.


----------



## katie danielle (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yaby concealer
> ...


 Juice Beauty uses a lot of natural ingredients so that might be why it doesn't look as goopy as lip glosses full of chems.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

It looks like they are sending out more than one color of the lip gloss too. I've seen a couple pics of the pink one, but someone on the Ipsy FB page posted more of a brownish color.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 9, 2013)

My first sub finally updated with tracking/weight (yes, I've been obsessively refreshing it... lol)

First: 0.4911 (this is supposed to include the April bag and UD eyeshadow)

Second: 0.4217

I'm taking this as a hopeful sign that I won't be receiving either of the oils (Macadamia/NuMe). They are the only products I could _really_ do without! Pacifica perfumes.. honestly, I'm not excited for either scent - but I love Pacifica products in general and hopefully if I end up with a perfume, someone will want to trade with me


----------



## jennm149 (May 9, 2013)

.5798, including the UD. In Georgia, so I'm guessing I'll get it Tuesday or Wednesday. I LOATHE these shipping services. The transfer to USPS adds at least a day to shipping time. And DHL is the pits. An old employer of mine used to try to save money by switchung to them every couple of years. Within a month, some important package would be late and we'd go back to FedEx. I thought DHL was only doing international delivery these days. I can't believe they are trying to get back into US domestic market.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 9, 2013)

Just checked the Ipsy wall - looks like the NuMe item being sent out is the 'Finishing Serum' and not the Argan oil

Here's the product page on Ipsy:
http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcsyukf6g1xsxh/


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

Sadly DHL wasn't even the longest part of my shipping last month. It took 8 days for DHL to get my bag to USPS in Seattle and then another 12 days to take the barge up to Anchorage. 

Before they switched to DHL it would take maybe 5-6 for UPS to get my bag over to USPS and they sent it by air so I'd get it another day or two after that. I much much prefer the old way. 

Or really, my family needs to move back to the lower 48, lol!


----------



## katie danielle (May 9, 2013)

My weight is only .4357 and that's including the UD eye shadow. Hmmm....


----------



## asdialed (May 9, 2013)

0.5372 lbs with the Urban Decay


----------



## ydlr20 (May 9, 2013)

My DHL updated and my bag weight is 0.6264 inlcuding the UD eye shadow. Can't wait to see what I get.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

0.5454 lbs. with the Urban Decay!  Crossing my fingers for a double Pacifica bag! (Crushed Pearl and a rollerball would be AWESOME)


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

Ok, confirmed. It is as Girlwithclass stated the NuMe Finishing Serum, 0.3 oz (I think?)


----------



## asdialed (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the message that they're getting the bracelet in their bag?


----------



## MaiteS (May 9, 2013)

mine is 0.48 with UD shadow and a april bag - seems lighter to me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *asdialed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the message that they're getting the bracelet in their bag?


 hmmmm nothing about that in my email i got with my tracking


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *asdialed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the message that they're getting the bracelet in their bag?


 I was wondering about that too since everyone who said they got an extra was getting the eyeshadow... granted some of those people got it because they were 1 of the 200 people that won one.


----------



## Jaly (May 9, 2013)

sigh, my DHL updated and my bag weight is 0.6128 lbs with UD eyeshadow.

It seemed a tad bit heavy...  i.e. I may be getting the oil...   me no want oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh well..  can't wait to get my bag!


----------



## Jaly (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *asdialed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the message that they're getting the bracelet in their bag?


 What bracelet? Did I miss something?


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What bracelet? Did I miss something?


 It was one of the items you could have gotten if 2 people used your referral link for your next bag while supplies last. The other was an UD eye shadow.


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 9, 2013)

^she means the one for the referral we either get an urban decay eyeshadow or bracelet luckily i got the eyeshadow


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (May 9, 2013)

> Does anyone know what the pacifica discount is going to be ? I'm dying to buy stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also already have my zoya cart ready to go.


 You're better off using this deal http://www.totalbeauty.com/shops/deals/pacifica


----------



## Jenniferrr (May 9, 2013)

mine weighs .523. i want it nooooooooow! wah!!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 9, 2013)

Can someone post the discounts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 9, 2013)

No shipping email for me yet but I'm not surprised. I think I got my email around the 20th of April last month. I don't expect to get the UD eyeshadow either so that's no biggie. It's so much fun watching everyone post pics of their bags and anticipate what they're going to receive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really hoping I don't receive brown-tinged lip gloss or yellow nail polish. That won't look good with my skin tone at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty excited to get this bag, though, and also my pink April bag.


----------



## singerchick (May 9, 2013)

Still no shipping email here, either. The only thing I'm really, really, really hoping for is a vanilla Pacifica rollerball. That's my one wish list item. Anything else I can either find a use for, or stick in my kit to use on someone else with different coloring. I am really enjoying seeing everyone's bag pics, though! Please keep them up. I'm living vicariously through you, right now, and it's making my sinus cold so much more bearable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (May 9, 2013)

I got my shipping info a few hours ago.  I'm getting the UD eyeshadow and my package weighs nearly 0.7 lbs (0.695-ish).  According to the email, I'm getting the UD eyeshadow for being "such a great content creator and active member of the ipsy community."  I haven't done more than check my glam room and profile on there and don't recall giving anyone a referral link.  I totally don't mind though - I really wanted to try the Moondust eyeshadows.


----------



## annetka (May 9, 2013)

Hello! Newbie here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my bag today. That's the picture:





I really like the bag and Pacifica body butter (I love coconut!). I got Island Vanilla roll-on and Zoya in Blu - both are so, so for me, and Yaby in Buff - might be ok. I don't like the shade of lip gloss I got which is Champagne.

P.S.

*jkholzme *I stole your idea of the picture! Hope it's ok!


----------



## MissTrix (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I got exactly this in one of my bags I would be over the moon! I'll just call this "wishlist #1".


----------



## jbrookeb (May 9, 2013)

Gah! I totally dig your bag! Vanilla perfume, blue polish...drool drool! The champagne gloss doesn't look toooooo bad and I'm even super okay with the crushed pearl luminizing lotion. Lucky!!


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

Loving all these bags! The lip gloss + pacifica lotion + pacifica rollerball seems to be a really popular combo!


----------



## Rochellena (May 9, 2013)

No Moondust for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kind of sad. I like things on their site regularly and comment on both the site and their fb quite frequently. I guess I am just not meant to ever get the cool extras. 



 (pity party, table for one please.)


----------



## morre22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annetka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello! Newbie here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 How much was your shipping weight?


----------



## queenofperil (May 9, 2013)

I haven't gotten my shipping info yet, but I think that's because I resubbed not too long ago. I'll probably be put on the back burner. Those bags look really nice. There are certain things I would not care to get, but the gardenia scented perfume would really suck because I'm allergic. I'm getting more anxious to see what I'm getting.


----------



## morre22 (May 9, 2013)

I got a tracking number and my bag is in Georgia right now, I'm not going to expect it for awhile since last time it stayed in the same spot in California for 4 days -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully it is faster this time.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2013)

EDIT: omg my weight is 0.397 lbs.

lord, what am i getting that's so much lighter than everyone elses LOL


----------



## LindseyJ (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EDIT: omg my weight is 0.397 lbs.
> 
> lord, what am i getting that's so much lighter than everyone elses LOL


 I think mine is the lightest ive seen on here so far at .388, lol. My other one isnt that light though. Its so exciting not knowing exactly what we're getting! 

But also, the waiting is killing me!


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EDIT: omg my weight is 0.397 lbs.
> 
> lord, what am i getting that's so much lighter than everyone elses LOL


 maybe brow gel and rollerball?!


----------



## annetka (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much was your shipping weight?


 0.5411 lbs


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EDIT: omg my weight is 0.397 lbs.
> 
> lord, what am i getting that's so much lighter than everyone elses LOL


 My 2nd account bag is 0.3943, I'm definitely curious about that since most of the bags (including my first account) were much heavier!


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EDIT: omg my weight is 0.397 lbs.
> 
> lord, what am i getting that's so much lighter than everyone elses LOL


 Haven't got mine tracking number yet, but my guess would be that you might not have gotten any of the heavier products - lotions, St Tropez, oils, so I think you got the brow gel and perfume from the 8 products. No idea on the others.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EDIT: omg my weight is 0.397 lbs.
> 
> lord, what am i getting that's so much lighter than everyone elses LOL


 Uhhhm... the lipgloss, brow gel, and a rollerball? (plus zoya and concealer)

That or something's missing.  Are you getting one of the UD shadows?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *topAriswithlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe brow gel and rollerball?!


 yeah i was thinking those and possibly the lipstick since that is lighter than the lipgloss. wouldn't be too excited about the brow gel since my bangs usually cover my brows, but i was in it for the zoya anyway ;]


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

Maybe the eyebrow gel and st. tropez too? The rollerball might be heavier since it's glass, right?


----------



## bonita22 (May 9, 2013)

> No Moondust for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kind of sad. I like things on their site regularly and comment on both the site and their fb quite frequently. I guess I am just not meant to ever get the cool extras.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I feel the same way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel kinda left out since I create "looks" for the challenges every month and like stuff on their wall all the time. Reading what others have posted maybe it was somewhat random? Oh well, at least I know I wouldn't use the eyeshadow since I tend to stay away from super shimmery shadows.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 9, 2013)

Mine weighs .7178 lbs.  Any ideas anyone?  Also I dont think mine is supposed to include a UD Eyeshadow...


----------



## ling168 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EDIT: omg my weight is 0.397 lbs.
> 
> lord, what am i getting that's so much lighter than everyone elses LOL


 
Awe lol don't worry mine is about the same as yours... so you're not alone!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. Got an email from ipsy. To give mom a gift sub. Yeah my mom doesn't wear any makeup but foundation and lipstick I'll totally do that. GIVEMESHIPPINGGG T_T


Yeah! I got the same email.. Ipsy, I want a shipping email please and toss a UD shadow in while your at it.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 9, 2013)

> jeez. I left the thread for 30 mins, 60 new posts. 0.0


 I know haha I just got home from work and I'm 4 pages behind!! lol so excited!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten my shipping info yet, but I think that's because I resubbed not too long ago. I'll probably be put on the back burner. Those bags look really nice. There are certain things I would not care to get, but the gardenia scented perfume would really suck because I'm allergic. I'm getting more anxious to see what I'm getting.


 If you get it I would totally trade for it... it's the only item from the sneak peeks that I'm dying to get (I'll definitely place a Pacifica order just for it if I don't get it in my bag or a trade)!

My shipping weight is 0.393.. I'm wondering what I will get in such a light bag. I hope i don't get another brow gel. I still have the Chella one I got from Ipsy closed and unused and I'm currently using 2 other brow products (which I only use about once per month anyway) so I'm really hoping for something else!


----------



## avonleabelle (May 9, 2013)

My bag is .5285 lbs and that is with the UD eyeshadow for being a good contributor. I didn't consider myself to be a good community contributor but I'll take it.


----------



## queenofperil (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you get it I would totally trade for it... it's the only item from the sneak peeks that I'm dying to get (I'll definitely place a Pacifica order just for it if I don't get it in my bag or a trade)!
> ...


 I will definitely let you know if I get it.


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The math don't add up.
> 
> ...


The bag must weigh something.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 9, 2013)

This is seriously my favorite time of the month... when people are posting their pictures of their stuff. It makes me all the more excited to get mine! Also, can I just say, you ladies impress the hell out of me. In this thread, people are breaking down the individual weights of every possible item, in one of the past Birchbox threads, someone put together some insane math formula for who might be getting that Salma Hayek box... I am really glad there's a place where I can geek out about makeup and have people understand my excitement.  When I'm all... OH MY GOD I GOT NEW NAILPOLISH to my friends, they look at me like I'm speaking a different language.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am SO excited for this bag, I just attemped to get another one on a new account. It wouldn't process for some reason. I tried several times, and it just sat in the checkout stage churning over and over. Pfft. Maybe that's the universe's way of saying "stop being so greedy and be happy with one bag!" Also... if I don't get that rollerball, I can just trade for it. Right? hehe

So, my weight is: .576 AND I'm getting a UD eyeshadow for being a stellar contributor or some such nonsense. I'm pretty sure the only thing I've ever done on there is log in... but hey, I'm not complaining!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SweetTea (May 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell if that is the only lip gloss shade being sent out? I really don't like those colors on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping I don't get it!

I got my shipping email very early this morning but it looks like my bag shipped on the 6th. It's almost here. 0.56lb


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

To clarify about how people are getting the UD Moondust shadow, Ipsy posted this on their FB page as a comment regarding why only some people get it:

Quote: From time to time, we will do special programs to reward and surprise our subscribers. This month, there were 3 ways to win the Moondust eyeshadow from Urban Decay: referring 2 friends to the Glam Bag, being active on ipsy.com or on your own blog or YouTube channel (make sure we have your info by updating your profile on ipsy.com!), or responding to our giveaway post on Facebook where winners were selected at random. Stay tuned for future programs!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To clarify about how people are getting the UD Moondust shadow, Ipsy posted this on their FB page as a comment regarding why only some people get it:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To clarify about how people are getting the UD Moondust shadow, Ipsy posted this on their FB page as a comment regarding why only some people get it:
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone tell if that is the only lip gloss shade being sent out? I really don't like those colors on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping I don't get it!
> 
> I got my shipping email very early this morning but it looks like my bag shipped on the 6th. It's almost here. 0.56lb


 I've seen two so far - a pink color and a champagne-ish color. Not sure if those are the only two being sent out or not.


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will be interesting to see who reports getting the shadow, but didn't do any of those things lol.


 Yeah, there's gonna be some angry people, which I've already seen some on their FB page, just like last time when only some people got the UD BB Cream...


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh gosh, I'd forgotten about the drama from December with the UD BB Cream only going to some subscribers... (I never expected to get it because the Dec bag was only my 2nd, but some people on FB got HEATED).... Heading over to check out the fun and excitement!


 Yeah, I found Ipsy's reply under someone's post who wasn't happy that only some got the eye shadow... It's not the end of the world people...


----------



## Amanda Stan (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To clarify about how people are getting the UD Moondust shadow, Ipsy posted this on their FB page as a comment regarding why only some people get it:


 Quote:

From time to time, we will do special programs to reward and surprise our subscribers. This month, there were 3 ways to win the Moondust eyeshadow from Urban Decay: referring 2 friends to the Glam Bag, being active on ipsy.com or on your own blog or YouTube channel (make sure we have your info by updating your profile on ipsy.com!), or responding to our giveaway post on Facebook where winners were selected at random. Stay tuned for future programs!
Ok so to make sure I get this next time how do we connect youtube and blog with Ipsy???


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know what the pacifica discount is going to be ? I'm dying to buy stuff
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 9, 2013)

It isn't the end of the world, but it IS a $20 high end eye shadow...In my opinion it should be all or no one. The FB contest wins and referrals are one thing, the ones for 'active on their website' are subjective.


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen two so far - a pink color and a champagne-ish color. Not sure if those are the only two being sent out or not.


 
I'm hoping for the Champagne color if they send me gloss. I think it will look nice over a red lip stain.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 9, 2013)

my tracking finally updated and it is 0.4922 lbs. Fingers crossed I didn't get oil, I realllly want the brow gel and st tropez lotion. I also got the UD shadow and a replacement bag from april sooo. we shall see!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> omg sooooooo excited! I got my tracking email and it says I'm getting a bonus UD eyeshadow because of their facebook contest. STOKED!!


 Mine said I was supposed to get an UD shadow for being active on Ipsy. Guess my posting, liking, and commenting in efforts to get what I want in my bag paid off after all. Maybe not in the way intended, but free UD, yeah, I'll take that!!! Woopie!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annetka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello! Newbie here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Oh, this is my dream Ipsy bag.  I really want to try the Pacifica products.


----------



## Charity1217 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Pacifica discount is 20%, making the deal Carmela shared by far the best.  Carmela, do you know if the $2 perfume samples can be part of the $50 in product?  The site did say that the voucher can be applied towards shipping and handling.


 From the page:

*THE FINE PRINT*

- Pacific Value Sets or Sample purchases are not part of the offer.

That's too bad because I love the samples!


----------



## morre22 (May 9, 2013)

My bag weight is .5717 and I looked at my tracking email and I am getting an Urban Decay eyeshadow which is crazy because I never go on the website lol seriously never. 

ETA: I just read on their website that there are 3 different ways of getting the UD eyeshadow; contributing to the site, referring two friends, or updating your profile. So that makes more since as to why I'm getting one because I updated my profile.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put my blog's link in the "about me" section on my profile.  I'd imagine it would be the same with YouTube.
> 
> ...


 hahahaha oh my god. That is ME! I'm Jessica. hehe I'm glad you liked it. I amused myself, too, as I realized I was sitting here refreshing my tracking page over and over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EDIT: omg my weight is 0.397 lbs.
> 
> lord, what am i getting that's so much lighter than everyone elses LOL


Both of my bags are under .4 too.  I'm almost positive that we successfully avoided the hair oils (which is just fine by me).


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0.5178 lbs.!!! with urban decay eyeshadow!! anyone else?


 Didn't know how to check weight, but figured it out. According to DHL's tracking info, with the UD eyeshadow, my weight is .599. Anyone got that same weight? So excited! I'd probably be more anxious, but my husband just got a job offer today after we spent all week on pins and needles waiting to hear back from them. So I'm kind of out of adrenaline and other stress related hormones right now, lol! Still, looking forward to getting Ipsy before we move. Yah!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahaha oh my god. That is ME! I'm Jessica. hehe I'm glad you liked it. I amused myself, too, as I realized I was sitting here refreshing my tracking page over and over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha should have known it would be an MUT-er!  You're hilarious!  I read it, cracked up, read it out loud to my husband, who started laughing and said "That sounds just like YOU, honey" 

(and it's true.  I totally scared our mail lady last week when she was dropping off a package on my porch.  I heard her car pull into the driveway and ran to the door, yanked it open, and yelled "HI!!!", and scared the crap out of her.  Oops.)

And my Ipsy tracking # has updated, but not my Birchbox one, and it's been on the site for about 36 hours.  I've clicked it hundreds of times by now.  I keep expecting UPS MI to cut me off at some point.


----------



## bonita22 (May 9, 2013)

> It isn't the end of the world, but it IS a $20 high end eye shadow...In my opinion it should be all or no one. The FB contest wins and referrals are one thing, the ones for 'active on their website' are subjective.Â


 That's the way I see it. I didn't get the UD BB cream last time and I was also active on their site back then. This time around I didn't get the eyeshadow and I comment a lot on the site and create looks. Unless they want me on that site 24/7, I don't understand their definition of active. The fact that its a $20 item is what really annoys me, not because I wanted it but because it doesn't seem like they have a set criteria for these things.


----------



## morre22 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha should have known it would be an MUT-er!  You're hilarious!  I read it, cracked up, read it out loud to my husband, who started laughing and said "That sounds just like YOU, honey"
> ...


 That happened to me with my Birchbox last month and it was because it hadn't been mailed out yet -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate getting tracking numbers days before my stuff is mailed out.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha should have known it would be an MUT-er!  You're hilarious!  I read it, cracked up, read it out loud to my husband, who started laughing and said "That sounds just like YOU, honey"
> ...


 Haha! I've definitely been known to peer over the railing of our front porch to peer down the street to where our mail boxes are to see if the postman was done filling them yet on the days my beauty subs were out for delivery :-D

My Birchbox weight on the UPS MI site didn't update for about 42 hours (oh yes, I counted) lol.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 9, 2013)

> That's the way I see it. I didn't get the UD BB cream last time and I was also active on their site back then. This time around I didn't get the eyeshadow and I comment a lot on the site and create looks. Unless they want me on that site 24/7, I don't understand their definition of active. The fact that its a $20 item is what really annoys me, not because I wanted it but because it doesn't seem like they have a set criteria for these things.


 Or that I actually referred two people and did NOT get the item and should have... That's annoying


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahaha oh my god. That is ME! I'm Jessica. hehe I'm glad you liked it. I amused myself, too, as I realized I was sitting here refreshing my tracking page over and over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got a good chuckle out of it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisyyflower (May 9, 2013)

This month is turning up to be a great bag for me but I'm really hoping to not get the nume oil since I got it in one of my glossyboxes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## irene- (May 9, 2013)

> Ok BEST COMMENT so far on Ipsy's FB page: "I cannot tell you how excited I am for this month's bag. I keep refreshing the tracking, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to be frothing at the mouth every time I see my mail carrier. If I end up body slamming her in my makeup haze, I'm totally blaming you guys. "


 HIL-A-RIOUS. I got the craziest cartoon visual in my mind, hahaha


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha should have known it would be an MUT-er!  You're hilarious!  I read it, cracked up, read it out loud to my husband, who started laughing and said "That sounds just like YOU, honey"
> ...


 haha, that is awesome. Aggressive friendliness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had a similar rabid moment today when I heard the mail truck stop. I had gotten the email this morning saying the bag had shipped, but the tracking hadn't updated at the time... so, while the logical part of me figured it wouldn't be in today's mail, the makeup-hungry part of me RAN down the driveway to the mailbox. 

Alas. There was only a bill. pfft.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 9, 2013)

"I cannot tell you how excited I am for this month's bag. I keep refreshing the tracking, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to be frothing at the mouth every time I see my mail carrier. If I end up body slamming her in my makeup haze, I'm totally blaming you guys. "

LMAO thats so true!


----------



## MaiteS (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or that I actually referred two people and did NOT get the item and should have... That's annoying


 you should write in to them - that would suck if you did refer and not get credit.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 9, 2013)

This is my 2nd bag.  It says it weighs *0.6632 lbs.  *

What does it all mean!?!?!?!  Seriously?


----------



## alibite (May 9, 2013)

So I'm new here and horribly excited for Mays bag! I ordered two this month and I've only gotten the tracking info for one so far. 0.661, anyone have any ideas? I'm scared it's hair oils. What I really want is either Pacifica lotion, love me some coconut! 




 Oh and I didn't get the UD eyeshadow.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or that I actually referred two people and did NOT get the item and should have... That's annoying


 Maybe you won't get your item until next month if they started prepping bags before the second one came in.


----------



## pengutango (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or that I actually referred two people and did NOT get the item and should have... That's annoying


 It was an "OR" item with the bracelet with the referrals, which seems like at least thus far everyone who got a bonus item regarding to getting the 2 referrals, got the eyeshadow. But it also could have been when those people used your referral link since ya might have missed the cutoff to get the item for this bag. I found this note regarding that when ya look at the detailed info for the referral program:

Quote: _Note: We begin processing all Glam Bag orders at the beginning of each month. So, if you successfully get 2 friends to subscriber prior to May 1st, you will get your bonus item in your May Glam Bag. Otherwise, it will be delivered in a future bag. If you are a Waitlister, you will need to wait until you become a Subscriber to receive your item._


----------



## irene- (May 9, 2013)

So my bag weighs 0.5945 lbs including the UD eyeshadow. I haven't gotten any referrals and I didn't participate in the FB contest. I don't comment anywhere except on MUT, but my FB is connected with Ipsy. My email says I'm getting it for being "active" on the Ipsy website, which pretty much all I do is like whatever products I liked from the bag each month and I think I have 4 videos that Iiked way back when in Jan or Feb. Now I wanna go on Ipsy and look for MUT members to like the looks you ladies put together!


----------



## saidfreeze (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahaha oh my god. That is ME! I'm Jessica. hehe I'm glad you liked it. I amused myself, too, as I realized I was sitting here refreshing my tracking page over and over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






 this is wonderful! I think we all feel a little bit like that about now.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  I hope I get the one I want, but I don't think they will have enough Space Cowboy.  I remember looking at the comments and many were for space cowboy.


 Seemed to me everyone wanted the purple (Intergalactic). I want that one too, but I said the pink one (Glitter Rock). So if I get Space Cowboy, I'd gladly trade for either of those.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

Ugh, 0.3992.  I think I'm getting a brow gel.  Not a fan of them.  I was really hoping for more macadamia oil.  I have a bottle and a half of the size they're sending out (not to mention another one-ounce bottle of the Moroccan oil from the brand that FabFitFun sent out, the Suave Moroccan oil from the Allure box, a nearly-full bottle of Beauty Protector, a few more unused full-sized leave-in conditioners, and at least a half a dozen assorted other oil/serum samples from various boxes), but I love it and would eventually use it.  I won't use the brow gel.  Maybe I'll get lucky and end up with a mis-packed bag containing two rollerballs (I'm on a natural rollerball kick) and no brow gel.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag weighs 0.549 lbs.  I am praying for a rollerball!  Pweeeze?!


 OK, if I subtracted right, this is my weight minus the UD shadow. I also want a rollerball. Here's hoping we both communicated that well enough to Ipsy. But my fear is it will be the tanner, based on what others are saying. We'll see. Fingers crossed!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 9, 2013)

People who have gotten your bags already....how much did they weigh?


----------



## LindseyJ (May 9, 2013)

I just want my bags already! Haha. It will probably be Monday at least before I get them...


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so, anyone can let me know if these are wrong:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info, though I'm not happy with what it suggests for my first bag. Of the 'either/or items' I want--2 rollerballs and brow gel. This suggests I'm getting bronzer and lotion perhaps??? Oh well. Glad I got the 2 extra bags this month then! Come on low shipping weight, lol!


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is 0.48 with UD shadow and a april bag - seems lighter to me.


 That is the same exact weight as mine and I have the april bag and the UD shadow also


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 9, 2013)

awwwwwwwhhhh yeah! managed to get two referrals without breaking any terms of service on any site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> stoked its the eyeshadow and not the cheapo bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2/2 on extra ipsy samples! 





weight:0.5853 lbs.

I already own most of the extra items, so I am hoping for one perfume, because I don't have any of the perfumes. I guess the St. Tropez would be nice to have another, since it is my favorite self tanning brand. Otherwise, the UD shadow makes up for already owning most of the options.


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

So I and my youngest daughter got our tracking #s however neither one currently works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which means label created but not yet shipped. Oh the TORTURE! I don't even have a weight on either bag yet! TORTURE!


----------



## MrsMeow (May 9, 2013)

Ok, my second one updated, so my two weights are:

0.4966 lbs

0.3935 lbs.

If I get two brow gels, I will sob.  Just kidding.  But I'll be all over swapping them for some St Tropez.  Can't wait to get them!!  Both of mine left Kentucky earlier today.


----------



## irene- (May 9, 2013)

> So I and my youngest daughter got our tracking #s however neither one currently works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which means label created but not yet shipped. Oh the TORTURE! I don't even have a weight on either bag yet! TORTURE!


 Mine wasn't working this morning but updated this afternoon. It says it shipped yesterday 5/8 at 6pm


----------



## dressupthedog (May 9, 2013)

0.646 for me, and no eyeshadow. Maybe the Macademia oil and hopefully a Pacifica lotion?


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 9, 2013)

is the macadamia oil just for hair? Can you use it for all purpose reasons? .... Just trying to make myself feel better about potentially not getting it in my bag hahaha

I did buy a full sized healthy sexy hair argan oil for my hair cause I liked it so much last month.....

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also, does a brow gel help for people who have very little eyebrow hair?..... maybe to help it set after drawing on brows w/ eyeshadow....?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To clarify about how people are getting the UD Moondust shadow, Ipsy posted this on their FB page as a comment regarding why only some people get it:


Mine said for being active on ipsy.com and I do stuff on there. I don't create looks, but I comment and like things. I didn't get the first UD bonus item last year and I suspected ipsy.com might have something to do with it so I occasionally go on there and look around.


----------



## mcpout (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I and my youngest daughter got our tracking #s however neither one currently works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which means label created but not yet shipped. Oh the TORTURE! I don't even have a weight on either bag yet! TORTURE!


 Then when you get the weight&gt;&gt;&gt;I have a weight, but what does it mean? I want to figure it out exactly. Oh the TORTURE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know the feeling.


----------



## Amanda Stan (May 9, 2013)

About the whole Mailman thing.

When I walk my dog and she's dropping off my mail shes like Your Pink Package is here or How did you like your pink bag.... I think this has to do with me stalking her while waiting for my first one....


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 9, 2013)

I'm getting the eyeshadow too! My weight is 7.18... hopefully i get at least one pacifica item


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 9, 2013)

How heavy was your bag? It will say on the tracking info.


----------



## toyaqueen (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annetka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello! Newbie here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 this might be my dream bag, except for the gloss. i want the lipstick!


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 9, 2013)

Which oil?


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 9, 2013)

Mine is around the same weight. What state do you live in?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put my blog's link in the "about me" section on my profile.  I'd imagine it would be the same with YouTube.
> 
> ...






such a funny image in my head


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 9, 2013)

How much did it weigh?


----------



## gemstone (May 9, 2013)

> The bag must weigh something.


 Also those dont include the weight of the packaging of the products, the cards ipsy includes, and the pink envelope


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 9, 2013)

My bag weights 0.5674 lbs any ideas? Please help.


----------



## irene- (May 9, 2013)

> My bag weights 0.5674 lbs any ideas? Please help.


 Yours might have one of the lotions


----------



## jbrookeb (May 9, 2013)

Broke down and just bought the pink Sation and the Ipsy bag from last month on eBay ($3.75 score!). So now I'm hoping my Zoya isn't pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I've never ha success with even one coat of any nail polish lasting more than a day, but two coats of the Sation has lasted 5 days, and I would have never even known to try it without Ipsy. I'm ready to try the Zoya to see how it lasts on me. And my wish list has modified and I'm hoping for the illuminizing body butter rather than the oils, but I'm sure I'll be super excited to have any of it. Just ready to get it finally! Ack!


----------



## irene- (May 9, 2013)

> My bag weights 0.5674 lbs any ideas? Please help.


 Or the macadamia oil, I think they said it weighs like 1oz one of the heavier products.


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yours might have one of the lotions


 Ugh ew. I dont want any more lotion I have to many lol.


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much was your shipping weight?


 How much did it weigh?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2013)

My weight is .5738, and that includes an UD shadow. So excited to get it!


----------



## klg534 (May 9, 2013)

Wow everyones weight for the bag seems so high. Mine is only .3985 lbs!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow everyones weight for the bag seems so high. Mine is only .3985 lbs!


 A lot were in that range! It's just because the products that vary, vary by a lot! The lotions and hair oils are a lot heavier than things like the brow gel and rollerballs.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or the macadamia oil, I think they said it weighs like 1oz one of the heavier products.


 The macadamia oil including the bottle is 3.25 ounces, or 0.22 lbs.  I happen to have a postage scale and a full bottle right here.


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The macadamia oil including the bottle is 3.25 ounces, or 0.22 lbs.  I happen to have a postage scale and a full bottle right here.


 I may or may not have spent some time this afternoon gathering up similar, if not the same, products as the ones in our bags and weighing them on our kitchen scale to get an idea of how much things are. Which is how I know the Zoya polishes are about 1.9 ounces :-D


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may or may not have spent some time this afternoon gathering up similar, if not the same, products as the ones in our bags and weighing them on our kitchen scale to get an idea of how much things are. Which is how I know the Zoya polishes are about 1.9 ounces :-D


 Heh.  I've shipped so many bottles of Zoya that I knew that one without even thinking.


----------



## Xiang (May 10, 2013)

I haven't even received a tracking number yet. &gt;_&lt;


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 10, 2013)

So far everyone seems to have received one pacifica item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So jealous of you guys who are getting the UD eye shadows, I keep checking my email but still nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 same here. i cancelled again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

weight is kinda light: .4705 lbs


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I've been gone and busy all day and I have missed 364 posts on here! LOL! I tried to read them all, but I had to skim a bit!

I've got my tracking AND I'm getting the UD shadow! Yay! So excited....weight is .5426.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2013)

This thread has almost 100,000 views and we're only 10 days into the month. Just keeping everyone UTD on how crazy obsessed we all are about makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 10, 2013)

> So far everyone seems to have received one pacifica item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep...some have 2! I'd like either lotion or the vanilla rollerball...hoping!


----------



## lovepink (May 10, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today.  No UD for me and weight is 0.4977 and is in Kentucky so I probably won't see it till Monday or Tuesday with DHL and their forever slow shipping.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2013)

Got my tracking and it said I'll be getting a moondust which I wasn't expecting! My weight is .5556


----------



## kira685 (May 10, 2013)

Good to know! Mine weighs 0.4829 lbs. with the UD shadow so hopefully that means I'm not getting the oil!


----------



## Xiang (May 10, 2013)

Hoping to get a tracking number tomorrow. Are they still using DHL this month?


----------



## bonita22 (May 10, 2013)

My bag is .517 and my sister's is .3933 Neither one of us is getting the UD eyeshadow. Really hoping for the Pacifica rollerball and the lipstick. Too bad DHL doesn't have a delivery estimate.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoping to get a tracking number tomorrow. Are they still using DHL this month?


Yeeeeeees




bummer lol


----------



## jhans0717 (May 10, 2013)

After lurking around the forums for a month or so, I finally joined. First post ever right here Anyways this will be my first bag and I ended up buying a second. First bag weighs 0.542 lbs and no shipping on my second as I only bought it tonight. I'll be happy with pretty much anything I get!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jhans0717* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After lurking around the forums for a month or so, I finally joined. First post ever right here Anyways this will be my first bag and I ended up buying a second. First bag weighs 0.542 lbs and no shipping on my second as I only bought it tonight. I'll be happy with pretty much anything I get!


 Welcome!


----------



## Xiang (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeees
> ...


 Awwww, I don't like DHL, lol. I'm supposed to get my April bag with my May bag. My April bag was one of those "defective" ones last month that got switched at the last minute.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My bag is .517 and my sister's is .3933 Neither one of us is getting the UD eyeshadow.
> 
> Really hoping for the Pacifica rollerball and the lipstick.
> ...


 ah mine's .5178 too.... we might be getting the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

A little late, but putting my wishlists out into the universe





Bag One:

1. Concealer

2. Lip gloss

3. Zoya Neely

4. Pacifica Lotion

5. Pacifica Roller ball

Bag Two:

1. Concealer

2. Lipstick

3. Zoya Julie

4. St. Tropez

5. Macadamia Oil


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To clarify about how people are getting the UD Moondust shadow, Ipsy posted this on their FB page as a comment regarding why only some people get it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

I also finally joined the forums after reading them forever.

Wow, these spoilers are all great! I'm really excited about the bag.

I felt kind of so-so about last month's bag (which was my first), but this one looks way more appealing to me.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People are seriously going to get sick of hearing how obsessed with the Pixies I am. Sorry guys...


 That is how I feel about the Pacifica line! I am like a cheerleader for them company!! hhahhaahahahaa I can't get enough. They are wonderful. 





I might have to buy a Pixie just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

Would someone who received their bag already mind sharing the discounts?



 Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Pacifica order yesterday and I bought the Tahitian Gardenia roller ball perfume. It smells lovely, but you're right - the scent does not last long at all. I actually put some all over my wrists, neck, and chest and then fell asleep on the couch for about half an hour. Woke up and the scent was completely gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Perhaps if you layer it with the lotion is adds a boost to the lotion;s fragrance? I found that the blood orange lotion fragrance remained faint, but it had staying power. I got a Pacifica order today (well yesterday because it is now AM LOL)!!! squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! i am opening up everything today. I got the eye and face colors. So excited.


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

You would not believe how difficult it is go google for what a pixie is. Please help! Unless you mean like a pixie hair cut



> That is how I feel about the Pacifica line! I am like a cheerleader for them company!! hhahhaahahahaa I can't get enough. They are wonderful.Â
> 
> 
> 
> * I might have to buy a Pixie just to see what all the fuss is about.Â *


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 10, 2013)

> You would not believe how difficult it is go google for what a pixie is. Please help! Unless you mean like a pixie hair cut


 Pixie is a makeup brand.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 10, 2013)

Double post


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 10, 2013)

It's spelled Pixi though, you might now find it under pixie. Just FYI. Hope that didn't sound rude.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You would not believe how difficult it is go google for what a pixie is. Please help! Unless you mean like a pixie hair cut





> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pixie is a makeup brand.


 I THINK she's actually referring to the PixieDust Zoya polishes. In regards to purchasing them with our discount this month.



 Whoooo discounts!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 10, 2013)

Might now or might not lol.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

Sorry to cause so much speculation LOL I meant the PixieDust Zoya polishes because they are both matte and sparkling and dimensional. When we get the discount on Zoya I will have to order one just to try it out.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> got tracking and didn't receive the shadow even though I did get two referrals which sucks


 Oh, Dear... please don't be discouraged. Chances are you got the baublebar.com bracelet! And you know that if you email ipsy they will make it right for you. Here's to crossing fingers, eyes and toes that this all works out for you, hun. 



 SENDING OUT GOOD THOUGHTS TO YOU!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

Hello, Dear Ladies!

I share your enthusiasm (ok OBSESSION) about getting the bag ASAP. I began reading all these posts from Thurs and I actually ripped off my night gown and threw on some shorts and a Tee shirt-- no bra? no problem! Put on a jean jacket ROF!!!!!!!! and ran out to the mail room IN THE RAIN in hopes that my bag would be there even though the tracking says the bag is in GA. LOL LOL -- I AM SO such a derpy dork

(of course it was not there)

Here's my info for the equally obsessed:

Total Weight

0.6237 lbs.
Service
SM Parcels Ground
Yes, i am getting the Urban Decay shadow. I promise to post a pic once I get my bag. i think it will arrive today as i live in New Orleans and the bag was last spotted in GA on May 8th. 
kk EVERYBODY JUMP UP AND DOWN WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!



(this is the mailman and how much I love him)
squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
SHIPPING HAS BEGUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

Quote:You're better off using this dealhttp://www.totalbeauty.com/shops/deals/pacifica Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Pacifica discount is 20%, making the deal Carmela shared by far the best.  Carmela, do you know if the $2 perfume samples can be part of the $50 in product?  The site did say that the voucher can be applied towards shipping and handling.
I used that deal and it will not go toward shipping unless you spend MORE than 50.00. No other codes can be used such as free shipping, samples, or free anything. It is not going to work with the ipsy code.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> got tracking and didn't receive the shadow even though I did get two referrals which sucks


 This was posted on FaceBook by ipsy official:

May 1st was the cut off for referral bonus gifts in your May Glam Bag. Thank you for referring folks! If you referred 2 after the date, June bag is when you'll get your goodie.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

Just re-took my profile quiz and all my old answers were in there (I mainly just made slight adjustments and answered the new questions).  I totally 




 when I got to "which products do you prefer?" and realized I had lipgloss selected, but not lipstick.  And I totally wanted the lipstick this month.  

Sometimes I just outsmart myself.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:You're better off using this dealhttp://www.totalbeauty.com/shops/deals/pacifica Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 10, 2013)

> This was posted on FaceBook by ipsy official: May 1st was the cut off for referral bonus gifts in your May Glam Bag. Thank you for referring folks! If you referred 2 after the date, June bag is when you'll get your goodie.


 thanks for posting this!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2013)

> Hmm, in that case I may just go with the 20%, if samples and gift sets can't be used with the voucher (pretty much the only things I was going to order). Thanks for the update! I always like hearing from someone who has experience with the specific type of discount I'm trying to use!


 I added 5 perfume samples to my cart on the Pacifica website and used the code "beauty20" and was able to receive 20% off. There's also a small-shipment shipping option for around $2.95 or so. The 5 samples came out to ten bucks, then received $2 off that for the 20% discount, and after shipping the total was only ten and change. I didn't have any other items in my cart other than 5 sample perfumes (the special shipping rate was for 5+ perfume samples so that was my baseline for the test).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit: Just tried it again and it still worked. Didn't want to give false info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit, again: Added a gift set and the code worked on it, too. Score!


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

Yay! My 2nd sub was transferred to USPS this morning! No idea how long it'll take from there but that's a heck of a lot faster than last month so I'm hopeful :-D

Can't wait to see more bags posted today!


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to start a blog for a few months now &amp; this is just the motivation I need to do it.
> ...


 Good luck with starting your blog... I have one and I think that; and my (teeny-tiny) youtube channel are why I got the UD eyeshadow.  Make sure to tell me where it is so I can share the love, beauty bloggers have to stick together!


----------



## cmello (May 10, 2013)

my tracking finally updated my bag is

Total Weight
0.575 lbs.
 
I have always shared ipsy links/likes/entered contests/updated my profile on their fb page but did not get the shadow in my bag so no idea how they are doing this draw as they said  oh well..



still excited for the bag!!!


----------



## skylite (May 10, 2013)

Alright. I have to confess that I might have accidentally ordered a second bag a few days ago. Everything is just so amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ahh. And any doubles I can give to my sister for her birthday or graduation... Right ? The zoyas alone make it worth the cost.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Alright. I have to confess that I might have accidentally ordered a second bag a few days ago. Everything is just so amazing
> 
> 
> ...


 no worries I did the same thing yesterday! Thinking the samething, the Zoya alone makes it worth it!


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Alright. I have to confess that I might have accidentally ordered a second bag a few days ago. Everything is just so amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ahh. And any doubles I can give to my sister for her birthday or graduation... Right ? The zoyas alone make it worth the cost.


 You're definitely not alone :-D I've considered a 3rd bag a couple times. Lol!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *topAriswithlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good luck with starting your blog... I have one and I think that; and my (teeny-tiny) youtube channel are why I got the UD eyeshadow.  Make sure to tell me where it is so I can share the love, beauty bloggers have to stick together!


 Thanks girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm working on getting it set up this weekend &amp; I'll share it here when I'm done!

Also, what's the link to yours?


----------



## chelsbot92 (May 10, 2013)

Anyone in SC get your tracking email or bag yet? I'm so excited for this bag ladies!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 10, 2013)

My shipping weight is 0.5486 and the bag is already just one state away.  I think it will be here Monday!  No UD for me but I will be excited if I receive the rollerball and the lippie.


----------



## Jwhackers (May 10, 2013)

Still no shipping info for me! ahh! so frustrating! I am usually one of the first to get my shipping email. I don't have patience at all for this lol


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annetka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello! Newbie here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I hope I get this in one of my bags. So far I only have shipping for one bag, it says the second bag will ship mid May.


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

Lol. THANK YOU! That so didn't click for me at first. Then I googled pixie and it kept showing me pixi it was very frustrating. Lol



> Sorry to cause so much speculation LOL I meant theÂ PixieDust Zoya polishes because they are both matte and sparkling and dimensional. When we get the discount on Zoya I will have to order one just to try it out.Â


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 10, 2013)

how am i going to wait till monday ahhh someone distract us all!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 10, 2013)

My weight is 0.543 and I am getting the UD. I tried skimming the thread, but I am no good at figuring out what I am going to get. I just can't keep track of all the numbers and everyone who posted a photo and had a similar weight did not seem to get the UD so who knows what I am getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (though I would be happy to know your guesses)


----------



## SweetTea (May 10, 2013)

My bag was tendered to ups a city away early yesterday morning. I may get it today!! Yay.


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Alright. I have to confess that I might have accidentally ordered a second bag a few days ago. Everything is just so amazing
> 
> 
> ...


 Ditto! I couldn't resist either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jwhackers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping info for me! ahh! so frustrating! I am usually one of the first to get my shipping email. I don't have patience at all for this lol


 Same here. This is probably the first time in a while that I haven't gotten my shipping email in the first wave. It'll be funny if I got my package before I got the tracking number, as that has happened before.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight is 0.543 and I am getting the UD. I tried skimming the thread, but I am no good at figuring out what I am going to get. I just can't keep track of all the numbers and everyone who posted a photo and had a similar weight did not seem to get the UD so who knows what I am getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (though I would be happy to know your guesses)


 My bag is about the same weight (.05454), and I'm getting a UD shadow.  Maybe twinsies? 



  (no freakin' clue what I'm getting, but I'm crossing my fingers for a "double pacifica" - rollerball AND lotion, please!


----------



## klg534 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone in SC get your tracking email or bag yet?
> 
> I'm so excited for this bag ladies!!!


 I got my tracing email! No bag yet, it went from NC to KY lol


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)

Saw these on instagram:


----------



## princess2010 (May 10, 2013)

Honestly every bag I've seen a picture of I would love. I think I'm going to be happy no matter what comes! My weight is .44 WITH the UD so my items must be the lightest.


----------



## JamieO (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly every bag I've seen a picture of I would love. I think I'm going to be happy no matter what comes! My weight is .44 WITH the UD so my items must be the lightest.


 I'm with you on that! I will honestly be happy with anything I get. Hell, at this point they can even send me some tanning crap! Everything else I'm super excited with, and I'm getting the UD shadow as well, so even if I get one thing I don't like, I'll still be SUUUUUUUPER happy!!!


----------



## bluemustang (May 10, 2013)

I did two new accounts off of my daughter's account to get the referral.. They said in an email that I might get it this or next month. It wasn't mentioned in the tracking so I'm guessing it will be next month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> aaaand the other two bags didnt get a UD! Darn the luck.. i mean REALLY. I want a UD shadow so bad that I can't see straight! hahaha Pleeeease keep me in mind if you want to trade yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane725 (May 10, 2013)

My bag is still in KY as of this morning



so jealous of everyone who already has theirs!  No UD in mine, either...  I don't think I own any UD eyeshadow, so it would've been nice to try.  I'm not upset, but I find their explanation very suspect - other people have gotten it who do just as much on their website as I do.  This is tangentially related, but I was p*ssed when I logged onto their site most recently and saw my FB photo as my ipsy profile photo - I HATE it when websites automatically import FB information! 



  I don't want people from real life to know how into make-up I am, and I don't really want people from the internet being able to track me down with zero effort.  I know I could log out of FB each time I look at it, but I don't feel like I should expect the stores I patronize to breach my privacy.  It makes me think a LOT less of them.  I tried going through the options to disconnect from FB but couldn't find the way to do it. 

Anyway, rant over.  My bag's at .55lb, which seems pretty average - I guess it could be just about anything!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 10, 2013)

man are there any youtube vids up? Would love to see one..


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jhans0717* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After lurking around the forums for a month or so, I finally joined. First post ever right here Anyways this will be my first bag and I ended up buying a second. First bag weighs 0.542 lbs and no shipping on my second as I only bought it tonight. I'll be happy with pretty much anything I get!


 Welcome!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *topAriswithlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to see it! You can see mine here... http://topariswlove.blogspot.com/  Thanks for the support!


 woah... BB has WAY too much variety.... nope...


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also finally joined the forums after reading them forever.
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## ruhimaach (May 10, 2013)

I just resubbed after seeing all the spoilers...couldn't control myself after I saw the Pacifica Roll On. The confirmation page said that May will be my first bag and it will ship sometime mid May. Anyone else who resubscribed recently?


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

I really hate DHL. Any how...

Mine (includes UD shadow): *0.4392 lbs.* This converts to 7.027 2 ounces

Youngest daughter: *0.524 lbs.* This converts to 8.384 ounces. I'm guessing she has a Macadamia bottle.
 

I use OnlineConversion to convert the pounds to ounces.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

Anyone know when they will change the glam room?


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just resubbed after seeing all the spoilers...couldn't control myself after I saw the Pacifica Roll On. The confirmation page said that May will be my first bag and it will ship sometime mid May. Anyone else who resubscribed recently?


 I got a second bag yesterday and I got the same thing mid May.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woah... BB has WAY too much variety.... nope...


 lol, I know right! I was thinking about canceling but then my box said it had a cargo blush in it. Hmm okay maybe I'll give them another month. I'm so easily distracted by the pretty things.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a second bag yesterday and I got the same thing mid May.


 me 3


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)

More Instagram pics:


----------



## chelsbot92 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my tracing email! No bag yet, it went from NC to KY lol


 Lucky, I still have no tracking email. I hate this DHL crap! Last month I got my tracking email on the 10th though so maybe it will come later tonday and then I got my bag on the 11th so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## wadedl (May 10, 2013)

My bag was in Phoenix last night! Maybe it will reach San Diego today and be delivered by USPS tomorrow! I ordered one for my mom. She saw a pic of the bag and really wanted one.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 10, 2013)

Thanks so much! Can't wait to receive mine 








> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a second bag yesterday and I got the same thing mid May.


 It's because of pics like these that I ended up resubscribing 










> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More Instagram pics:


----------



## aricukier (May 10, 2013)

This is my second month with both ipsy and birchbox. I'm beyond impressed with ipsy. I think it is amazing that they are able to send out full size or large samples for 10 dollars a month. I hope they continue on this path! If the bags are going to remain this great I wouldn't mind variation. So excited and impressed!


----------



## MissTrix (May 10, 2013)

I want that yellow Zoya polish SO bad! It's such a perfect shade of cool yellow! *crosses fingers &amp; wishes really hard*



> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More Instagram pics:


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know when they will change the glam room?


 Usually it's after the 10th by typically by the 15th.


----------



## Jwhackers (May 10, 2013)

Every single picture of the bag I have seen so far contains a rollerball perfume, so I am hopeful that I will get one, which is the product I want most from the sneak peek photo. I'm also seeing lots of lip glosses and very few lipsticks. Wonder if they sent out more glosses than lipsticks?


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 10, 2013)

Got my tracking email. Didn't enter a fb contest, and do some things on the site, but no bonus for me. again. What are the odds....


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is still in KY as of this morning
> 
> ...


 Mine did that too when I put the Facebook connection active. I just simply changed my profile pic and it's fine now, so that's probably what ya can do to fix it so people don't see your actual face. Or if you want to disconnect from Facebook altogether from the "Facebook Connect," under the "My Account" tab, in the section about the "Facebook Connect," there's a link to remove the connection.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Usually it's after the 10th by typically by the 15th.


 Okay, thanks.


----------



## Squidling (May 10, 2013)

Seems mine just left Kentucky with a weight of 0.4017. I wonder what it is? It's the smallest I've seen so far. BOO! I just resubbed after a 5 month hiatus, could not resist Zoya!


----------



## puppyluv (May 10, 2013)

Oh man my bag is .6146! Anyone else's that heavy??


----------



## MissTrix (May 10, 2013)

FYI: Zoya has fixed the Ipsy code (IPSYZ) &amp; it should now work with ANY polish. I just splurged on 6 new shades!


----------



## melodyyy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> More Instagram pics:


 yay!! My instagram pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so happy I got the Zoya polish colour that I wanted and the concealer actually matches pretty well with my skin colour but I'm really sad I didn't get the pacifica body butters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaly (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh man my bag is .6146! Anyone else's that heavy??


 mine is 0.6128.


----------



## Jaly (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yay!! My instagram pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Not sure if its already answered, but how much did you bag weighed?


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yay!! My instagram pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 how much did yours weigh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 10, 2013)

> yay!! My instagram pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so happy I got the Zoya polish colour that I wanted and the concealer actually matches pretty well with my skin colour but I'm really sad I didn't get the pacifica body butters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I will trade with you for the oil if i get the body butters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

I suspect for a couple of you you're getting the Pacifica lotion OR the St. Tropez product.



> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems mine just left Kentucky with a weight of 0.4017. I wonder what it is? It's the smallest I've seen so far. BOO! I just resubbed after a 5 month hiatus, could not resist Zoya!


 0.401 7 pound = 6.427 2 ounce



> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man my bag is .6146! Anyone else's that heavy??


 0.614 6 pound = 9.833 6 ounce



> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

One of my bags has been given to USPS so I should get it hopefully tomorrow, but maybe Monday. I just can't wait!


----------



## gemstone (May 10, 2013)

Another variation from Instagram


----------



## SonyaB (May 10, 2013)

I still do not have shipping information.



  I know I should be patient, but I am excited for this months bag.  I love just about everything in it, including the chevron print bag.  I am still hoping my bag comes with: 

Zoya in Blue or Piaf

Mirabella Lipstick

Concealer that matches my skin

Pacifica Roll on in Island Vanilla

Pacifica Body Butter any kind.


----------



## melodyyy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how much did yours weigh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well my tracking e-mail didn't  include that info but on my pink envelope, it says that the package weighed 0.41kg which = 0.9038953 pounds. It's a little puzzling because it seems like it's so much heavier than everyone elses. I guess it's because of the oil.



> Originally Posted by *fashionmakeupbg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will trade with you for the oil if i get the body butters.


 For sure!! I would love the luminizing one. I don't look good tanned so the bronzing one will probably not be a good idea for me. LOL


----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2013)

Anyone have any clue as to what could be in a bag that weighs .3969?


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

So the Mirabella lipliners WERE sent out this month!



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what's that stick o.o?

edit: oh no...... please no lip liners.. i have so many...

you think the ppl with ~0.3 have lip liners?


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have any clue as to what could be in a bag that weighs .3969?


 Well that converts to 0.396 9 pound = 6.350 4 ounce which means you're not getting any of the lotions or the Macadamia oil... my guess the lipgloss or lipstick, perfume, concealer, polish and possibly a liner or the NuMe product.


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh, didn't know a lip liner was an option... Now I'm confused... 







> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI: Zoya has fixed the Ipsy code (IPSYZ) &amp; it should now work with ANY polish. I just splurged on 6 new shades!


 For some reason I have 6 polishes in there, but the code only worked for one of the polishes... :/


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lip liner? Maybe it was because this thread exploded so I didn't get to read all posts, but this is the first I'm hearing of a lip liner.


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems mine just left Kentucky with a weight of 0.4017. I wonder what it is? It's the smallest I've seen so far. BOO! I just resubbed after a 5 month hiatus, could not resist Zoya!


 My 2nd sub is 0.3943 and there were a few others in the upper 0.38-.0.39 range earlier in the thread. We were thinking they maybe had the brow gel in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenniferrr (May 10, 2013)

i really want a lipstik, but its looking like way more glosses were sent out!


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lip liner? Maybe it was because this thread exploded so I didn't get to read all posts, but this is the first I'm hearing of a lip liner.


 Ditto. No one's mentioned a lip liner in any blog posts who had posted sneak peeks. Even Zadidoll's thread where she listed everything that we could have gotten made no mention to a lip liner... 



 Guess we'll find out once Ipsy updates the Glam Room.


----------



## Jaly (May 10, 2013)

Thanks to the ladies on MUT, i now stalk both this thread as well as the #ipsy on instagram!

=_=


----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks! I'd rather get a brow gel than anymore of the nume oil. I was hoping for the coconut lotion. Guess I'll just have to buy some.


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

Ooh liner! I'd rather get than than the brow gel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Crossing fingers that's what is in my 2nd, lighter sub. 

How big is the NuMe sample being sent out? Anyone on here get it yet to see?


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

I don't really have any wish list.. I'd be great with any concealer or nail polish color since I find a use for everything. In fact, I'd be thrilled with any variation of the bags with two exceptions: I just don't want a hair oil (have both samples already) OR the lip liner (I have so many, and I don't use lip liners on a daily basis anyway).


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perhaps if you layer it with the lotion is adds a boost to the lotion;s fragrance? I found that the blood orange lotion fragrance remained faint, but it had staying power. I got a Pacifica order today (well yesterday because it is now AM LOL)!!! squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! i am opening up everything today. I got the eye and face colors. So excited.


 I thought I recognized your picture when I saw your comment on the one I made on fb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might not do any body slamming of my mail carrier today... it's raining. haha


----------



## LolaJay (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh, didn't know a lip liner was an option... Now I'm confused...
> 
> ...


I couldn't get the code to work for any of the polishes that weren't in the collections shown on the page:





However, some of the polishes in those collections are coming up B1G1 free instead of B2G1 free. I don't really know which ones, and no one seems to know why this is happening. I did see someone post that they ordered 6 polishes and ended up with 3 free.

ETA: Maybe try again? Looks like they may have fixed the code (thanks MissTrix!)


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

Another variation! Mirabella Glimmer Gloss?!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Usually it's after the 10th by typically by the 15th.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so sad. I want to shop today. My two little steppies come this weekend and i will be so busy i can't think straight until Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish they would put up the glam room as soon as they start shipping. Since the codes are good for the month it gives us more time to shop. 

Does anyone have the codes to the product discounts or the links to the discount pages? I sure would be grateful for that!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another variation! Mirabella Glimmer Gloss?!


 I'm shocked at these surprises! That gloss packing is very cool !


----------



## Jaly (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another variation! Mirabella Glimmer Gloss?!


 oh wow!

I guess we could be getting juicy beauty lip gloss, mirabella, lip stick, liner or gloss! the possibilities!

I am quite intrigued by the Mirabella glimmer gloss, the shape reminded me of Hourglass gloss.


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another variation! Mirabella Glimmer Gloss?!


 Huh. This is really confusing... It's packing is cool though.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

oh wow!

I guess we could be getting juicy beauty lip gloss, mirabella, lip stick, liner or gloss! the possibilities!

I am quite intrigued by the Mirabella glimmer gloss, the shape reminded me of Hourglass gloss. 

 
Only thing is that there's an Instagram pic where they got both lip liner and lip gloss... So yeah...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

I totally wouldn't mind a lip liner seeing as I have....well....ONE lol! I do believe that is the one beauty product that I am severely lacking in. I have hundreds (possible now over a 1000) eyeshadows, dozens of eyeliners, over 40 blushes, BB creams, powders, hundreds of polishes, etc....and one lip liner.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh wow!
> 
> ...


 That's what I was thinking but then I got confused because the picture with the lip liner also had a Juice Beauty gloss in the pic! 

ahhhh I want my bag NOW!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh. This is really confusing... It's packing is cool though.


 WHAT is THAT! That is gorgeous, whatever it is.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another variation! Mirabella Glimmer Gloss?!


 WHAT IS THAT COOL BIG SHINY THING??????????????? gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh iwaanit iwaaaannnnit!!Yummy fat sparkling lippy gloss YES, PLEASE AND THANK YOU


----------



## BisousDarling (May 10, 2013)

GAAAAAH. So many things we didn't account for! So, my bag really will be a surprise now...


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)

More from instagram:


----------



## melodyyy (May 10, 2013)

Look at this instagram pic!! This girl got a mirabella lip gloss which wasn't shown in the sneak peeks. Would've loved to try something like that!


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, pretty much have given up trying to figure out what's in my bags. Too many surprises and possibilities with the unknown before today products and them putting both glosses AND lipsticks in bags :-D

Thankfully DHL seems to be moving a bit more quickly this month, both my bags are already with USPS and going first class so I should see them next week *fingers crossed*


----------



## Meahlea (May 10, 2013)

Modified wishlist:

zoya in anything but neely or jacqueline (have them)

rollerball

3 other items!

a tracking number


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)

Instagram update:


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

I hope the juice beauty coupon code is good! I'd be thrilled with 20%.. I want to purchase some of their blemish clearing collection items.


----------



## lms1988 (May 10, 2013)

I want the glimmer gloss now! http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg5xil0rof4v12xy/Mirabella/Shimmerati_Glimmer_Gloss


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

My bag cannot get here soon enough...the variety of so many products is making it superdupes exciting!


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

I knew of the lip liners - there are two variations. What was a surprise to me was the other lip gloss item from Mirabella.

BTW - the other Mirabella item I'm aware of is the face powder. Here are all the images Mirabella sent me. I need to contact them for official images of the rest of the products sent out this month.



 

 

  

​ 

 

​  ​ 

​ 





> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2013)

If I pick up another sub will it be for the may bag?


----------



## SonyaB (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Modified wishlist:
> 
> ...


 ^This


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I pick up another sub will it be for the may bag?


 I'm wondering the same! I want to get another bag and make my profile totally opposite of my account right now and see what I get! Just for this month though, I can't afford BB and two ipsys.


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I pick up another sub will it be for the may bag?


 Possibly. I haven't seen Ipsy announce they are sold out for May yet, but I'd ask on their FB and see what they say!


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Modified wishlist:
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

Someone on FB commented about keeping the powder from their bag. I think that might be the Mirabella powder Zadi is talking about since there aren't any other powder products we've seen yet right?


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2013)

Is there a promo included for Pacifica? Sorry if someone already mentioned it and I missed it.


----------



## Squidling (May 10, 2013)

I'm really wanting the Macadamia Oil or a rollerball, but honestly, this bag looks so good no matter which way you turn it that I'd be happy with anything


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)




----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did know of the liners and face powder through Mirabella. I just sent off an email to my Mirabella contact to see what ELSE is being sent besides the two lip liners, four lipsticks, the Shimmer Gloss and the face powder.
> ...


 thank you! With all these brands it would be great to have a thread with all the codes complied.


----------



## Charity1217 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I pick up another sub will it be for the may bag?





> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Possibly. I haven't seen Ipsy announce they are sold out for May yet, but I'd ask on their FB and see what they say!


 


> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I pick up another sub will it be for the may bag?


 If anyone finds if you would post on here.  I can not get enough lip products and Pacifica perfumes so I want to add another bag.


----------



## Charity1217 (May 10, 2013)

I wanted to get another May bag for my 16 year old daughter.  I wanted the referral points so I sent her an email but we only have one computer and every time I click on the referral link I get into my account.  I've logged off of Ipsy then clicked on it but it still brings my account up.  Does anyone know how I can get credit for the referral?


----------



## SweetTea (May 10, 2013)

Man, I think I got the ONLY bag combination I could of been disappointed with..the only item I'm excited about is the lotion.

Zoya: Got the blue one, the ONLY color I would of not liked

NuMe Serum: these never work for me, and I've never liked them..still have such serums from other boxes that just grease up my hair.

Juice Beauty lip gloss: I was too excited for the lipstick, and I'm not happy with the color, fig. It is a reddish brownish pink. Not for me at all. I REALLY wanted the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />..it smells nice.

Concealer in Buff

Pacifica coconut crushed pearl, smells like cookie dough

For reference my bag was .54lbs and I didn't get a bracelet/UD shadow


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They just posted on their page that they have some bags left!

I really don't need a 3rd sub this month but man do I want one after seeing all this stuff. Decisions, decisions...lol


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to get another May bag for my 16 year old daughter.  I wanted the referral points so I sent her an email but we only have one computer and every time I click on the referral link I get into my account.  I've logged off of Ipsy then clicked on it but it still brings my account up.  Does anyone know how I can get credit for the referral?


 Delete the cookies for it OR use a different browser window. I use primarily Firefox but when doing stuff for my kids I use IE.


----------



## LilacLove (May 10, 2013)

Hi all, I'm brand new this this group   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to join the fun in guessing! My shipping weight is .4753 lbs

I wanted: Zoya pink or purple, pacifica body butter, pacifica roll on, and the lipstick

How were the winners of the UD eyeshadow notified, would they email or just see in the package?


----------



## Olga Ok (May 10, 2013)

I want that gloss!



> I'm shocked at these surprises! That gloss packing is very cool !


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LilacLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all, I'm brand new this this group   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to join the fun in guessing! My shipping weight is .4753 lbs
> 
> ...


 It was mentioned in your shipping email if you are receiving one or not


----------



## Olga Ok (May 10, 2013)

The only thing that tipped me off to subscribe was the Anastasia brow gel. I really hope to get one


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)




----------



## tnorth1852 (May 10, 2013)

According to ipsy there are still may bags available. I caved and got a second!


----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2013)

Gosh darn in, I'm in for another bag. With two tween girls in the house everything gets used.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 10, 2013)

Just signed up for a second May bag.  Gah...I don't need it, but I'm curious to see what will be in it!  

My first is still sitting in Kentucky with a weight of .54...I wish DHL at least gave a delivery date.  The slow shipping might be a little easier to deal with if I knew when it would be here.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 10, 2013)

Same I caved for another. Someone remind all of us to cancel next month!! Unless it's as irresistible and surprising as this month hahah


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Jaly (May 10, 2013)

Zadidoll, I read your comment on Ipsy FB, you mentioned mirabella perfecting powder....  ?

Someone got that in their bag? My mind is officially blown, first the lip gloss AND lip liner, and now powder?


----------



## queenofperil (May 10, 2013)

Still haven't gotten any shipping info. Boo-urns.


----------



## LilacLove (May 10, 2013)

I really want to order a 2nd one just in case I don't get what I want in my first bag


----------



## SweetTea (May 10, 2013)

I just bought another bag too, lol. I referred myself and made my profile completely different (except for my complexion, the color the the picked for the concealer is perfect). If they keep doing bags like this, I may keep it. I'm hoping I will get any other color NP, the lipstick, and a rollerball in this one..


----------



## blondie415 (May 10, 2013)

My box is .48 and it is supposed to include the april bag and the eyeshadow any guess what else is goin to be in it


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)




----------



## ruhimaach (May 10, 2013)

> Should be for the May bag. I resubscribed this morning be in my confirmation page they mentioned ill be receiving the may bag. If anyone finds if you would post on here.Â  I can not get enough lip products and Pacifica perfumes so I want to add another bag.


----------



## MareNectaris (May 10, 2013)

Still waiting on a tracking notification here. If I remember right from last month, I was in the last batch of folks to get the bag.

(Put me in with the folks who don't like DHL at ~all) I'm so annoyed with myself I didn't just sign up for a second sub for the month.

I -love- Zoya polish and I love lipstick and gloss. (I &lt;3 a lot of Juice Beauty products, and I'm eager to try Mirabella, too)

I wouldn't want the tanning stuff, but I was so torn seeing the brow gel! I was like,

Oh! I want that! But I want the Rollerball! But I want the luminizing body butter!

Oh well! Even without doubling up I am very excited for this month. Regardless of what I get, I am pretty sure the Zoya and JB promo codes are going to get put to use.


----------



## elfuser4ever (May 10, 2013)

Wantable.co is a GREAT bag!  It's pricier but well worth it!


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Same I caved for another. Someone remind all of us to cancel next month!! Unless it's as irresistible and surprising as this month hahah


 Right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will definitely be interesting to see how it plays out!


----------



## DonnaD (May 10, 2013)

Mine weighs 0.6601 lbs.  Hmmm.


----------



## SweetTea (May 10, 2013)

Hahaha, the ipsy referral email saddens me xD "Congratulations, your 1st friend subscribed!". I really have no friends as interested in makeup as me!


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 10, 2013)

Any guesses as to what a 0.5173 lb bag without the UD eyeshadow contains?  That's 8.2768 in ounces.  These variations look so cool, but I don't really want the Macademia oil.  Especially because I'm 99% certain I'm getting two of the same bag (because they accidentally double charged me  - it's fixed now).


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)




----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

Promo codes: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135099/ipsy-glam-bag-may-2013-promo-codes/0_100

If you know of one post it over in that thread. Right now I only have the one for Zoya up.


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)




----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadidoll, I read your comment on Ipsy FB, you mentioned mirabella perfecting powder....  ?
> 
> Someone got that in their bag? My mind is officially blown, first the lip gloss AND lip liner, and now powder?


 Not yet but it was one of the items Mirabella's PR person told me was coming. Since the lipliners made it out this month I'm guessing the Perfecting Powder will as well.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another variation! Mirabella Glimmer Gloss?!


 Glimmer gloss?  That's interesting, but I would still prefer the lipgloss.  Wow, there's so many variations to this May bag.  I can't wait until mine arrives!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2013)

I caved to the peer pressure and got another, too. I justify it as "helping the economy" and anyone that says otherwise is un-American!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't change my second profile too much but I did say I'm makeup shy, so maybe that will rule out the wild and crazy yellow polish. Hooray for the economy, yes?!


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome!


 Thanks! I'm excited, but nervous that I haven't gotten any shipping info yet.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2013)

> Glimmer gloss?Â  That's interesting, but I would still prefer the lipgloss.Â  Wow, there's so many variations to this May bag.Â  I can't wait until mine arrives!


 Okay, I totally thought that was a camera when I first saw it. Haha (hides face in shame)


----------



## Antharenn (May 10, 2013)

I got the mirabella perfecting powder and the st. Tropez. Was hoping for a Pacifica product but not unhappy.


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antharenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the mirabella perfecting powder and the st. Tropez. Was hoping for a Pacifica product but not unhappy.


 Nice! What was your bag weight?


----------



## skylola123 (May 10, 2013)

Does anyone still have no tracking? I got two subs this month and I got tracking on my second account but not on my first


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone still have no tracking?
> 
> I got two subs this month and I got tracking on my second account but not on my first


 Haven't got mine on either sub. I'm not too worried since they're still sending out shipping notices, but still... really wanting my bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## singerchick (May 10, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone still have no tracking?
I got two subs this month and I got tracking on my second account but not on my first
Still nothing over here. Starting to go a little stir crazy waiting on it. I keep refreshing my email, like that will somehow make it magically appear.


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)

Ok, not a glam bag but William Levy is a nice distraction!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll start a new thread JUST for the May Ipsy Glam Bag promo codes so we have those easily accessible.


 THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 10, 2013)

> I caved to the peer pressure and got another, too. I justify it as "helping the economy" and anyone that says otherwise is un-American!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't change my second profile too much but I did say I'm makeup shy, so maybe that will rule out the wild and crazy yellow polish. Hooray for the economy, yes?!


 I caved and got another, too! This month is awesome. Yeaaaaaa America and economic stimulation!!!


----------



## Antharenn (May 10, 2013)

> Nice! What was your bag weight?Â


 .41 kg which is about .9 lbs.


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Roxane68 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pencil thing in the pic looks like a lip liner?

EDIT: Confirmed a lip liner. This thread is very fast moving today!


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

Thank you for posting that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So we now confirmed, through you, that the Perfecting Powder did make it into this month's Glam Bag. BTW what's the size on it? The Mirabella site doesn't list a weight but it's $30.



> Originally Posted by *Antharenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the mirabella perfecting powder and the st. Tropez. Was hoping for a Pacifica product but not unhappy.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the Mirabella lipliners WERE sent out this month!


Yay! It is a lip liner! I want this bag!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 10, 2013)

> Look at this instagram pic!! This girl got a mirabella lip gloss which wasn't shown in the sneak peeks. Would've loved to try something like that!


 is that perfume??


----------



## tinapickles (May 10, 2013)

Hello! New here and new to Ipsy. 
 

As I watch all of these pictures of bags received being posted, I'm starting to get a bit nervous. I subscribed last month (but too late to get a bag) so this will be my first bag. I'm really hoping that because my estimated shipping is "mid month" that I'm not going to get shafted! I hope the "love" gets spread around. 

That being said... how exciting is this!!


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)

Taking a break from instagram stalking (it's so fun!) but I need to get back to life and run some errands. I'll catch up with you ladies later and have a great day!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 10, 2013)

> Instagram update:


 I hope I don't get the macadamia hair oil.. I got one in my birchbox and cant use it... too heavy for my fine hair...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally wouldn't mind a lip liner seeing as I have....well....ONE lol! I do believe that is the one beauty product that I am severely lacking in. I have hundreds (possible now over a 1000) eyeshadows, dozens of eyeliners, over 40 blushes, BB creams, powders, hundreds of polishes, etc....and one lip liner.


LOL...I only have one also! Tons of glosses and a couple handfuls of lip sticks and one lonely liner.


----------



## Antharenn (May 10, 2013)

> Thank you for posting that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So we now confirmed, through you, that the Perfecting Powder did make it into this month's Glam Bag. BTW what's the size on it? The Mirabella site doesn't list a weight but it's $30.


 It's 1.30 grams.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 10, 2013)

Had anyone gotten a weight of .3996?


----------



## Roxane68 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> More from instagram:


Interesting how some people are getting a gloss and a lipstick. Thought that was an OR product? I want the bag in the fourth pic! Want the purple polish and the St. Topez. The only change I would make is a lipstick instead of a gloss.


----------



## MareNectaris (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I'm excited, but nervous that I haven't gotten any shipping info yet.


I don't think there's a need to worry too much yet. They usually ship in batches, so having the tracking email come in and having the bag be delivered tends to be staggered for groups of people over about a week or so.

There are some cases of bags arriving much later, but I -think- those are usually in transit delays that happen after it's been shipped out.


----------



## alibite (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine weighs 0.6601 lbs.  Hmmm.


 Oh! Mine is almost the same - .6611 lbs I haven't gotten it yet, but it seems pretty heavy compared to most other peoples. Hoping I don't get oil!


----------



## Jwhackers (May 10, 2013)

All of these different bag combinations have me so excited to get my bag. I am giving up on guessing and at this point, with so many options, I am thinking there's really no way I will be disappointed with this bag! Some products I would like more than others, but none of them are products I would really loath to get, so yay! This is BOUND to be the best bag yet! 

ps I am constantly checking my e-mail for shipping info. It's kinda ridiculous how many times I have checked my email today,


----------



## irene- (May 10, 2013)

Ok last one I promise hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bye!


----------



## gemstone (May 10, 2013)

I think DHL just doesn't have enough shipping hubs.  I live on the freaking east coast (maryland) and the closest one is 9 hours away in kentucky.  the ipsy warehouse is 2 hours closer to me than that.


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

I'm sure it's a mistake on the warehouse part because the lipstick and lipgloss from sneak peek 2 are suppose to be "OR" items according to Ipsy's own hint.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still haven't gotten any shipping info. Boo-urns.


Me either!


----------



## tinapickles (May 10, 2013)

Every. Five. Seconds. I've also checked the mail (hedging my bets!) about five times between 2 pm. (the earliest the mail dude shows up) and now...


----------



## alibite (May 10, 2013)

Is it wrong that I want the Glimmer Gloss only because the packaging is so cute?


----------



## OiiO (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that I want the Glimmer Gloss only because the packaging is so cute?


 I'm right there with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (May 10, 2013)

I guess I'm not too mad at myself anymore for signing up for that 3rd bag!!  Can't wait to see what's coming my way!!


----------



## DonnaD (May 10, 2013)

Me too.  I really want the brow gel darn it!



> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! Mine is almost the same - .6611 lbs I haven't gotten it yet, but it seems pretty heavy compared to most other peoples. Hoping I don't get oil!


----------



## fruitseemcgee (May 10, 2013)

> I hope I don't get the macadamia hair oil.. I got one in my birchbox and cant use it... too heavy for my fine hair...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Another fine-hair person here. As much as I'm interested in the Macadamia hair oil, I don't think it's for me. I can always add it to my trade list...which I still need to make. Can anyone help with that? I went through all my unused samples this week but I'm not sure how to make a trade list.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Interesting how some people are getting a gloss and a lipstick. Thought that was an OR product? I want the bag in the fourth pic! Want the purple polish and the St. Topez. The only change I would make is a lipstick instead of a gloss.


 
You're so right.  I thought it was lipgloss or lipstick too, not both.  

I have to say, I get really nervous when I see photos posted w/NO Pacifica rollerball.  I just really, really want one!


----------



## alibite (May 10, 2013)

Ok, I know I'm late but I'm hoping for good luck!

I'm getting two bags and I really want either of the crushed coconut lotions, the Glimmer Gloss, brow gel, and any polish besides the yellow one. I just don't want the oils, I just already have so many!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 10, 2013)

Just checked my email again....! BB shipping email but no Ipsy.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello! New here and new to Ipsy.
> 
> As I watch all of these pictures of bags received being posted, I'm starting to get a bit nervous. I subscribed last month (but too late to get a bag) so this will be my first bag. I'm really hoping that because my estimated shipping is "mid month" that I'm not going to get shafted! I hope the "love" gets spread around.


 All the emails and official posts say "mid month." You may get it sooner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, NOBODY gets shafted with ipsy!! You are going to love it. For ten bucks you will not believe the value of what you get. I sure hope you love it as much as I do. WELCOME


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All the emails and official posts say "mid month." You may get it sooner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, NOBODY gets shafted with ipsy!! You are going to love it. For ten bucks you will not believe the value of what you get. I sure hope you love it as much as I do. WELCOME


 Agree!

They did mention on their FB page that they would be shipping "into next week" so I'm sure they're just getting the bags out in waves and I highly doubt you'll be shafted!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

*OK, LADIES:*

*I HATE YOU ALL!! *





*YOU MADE ME SIGN UP FOR A SECOND BAG!! *





*I AM BLAMING EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!! *





hahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

*I am sooooo silly*

*sending u my love and thanks!*






heeheheheeheeeeeeee






THANK YOU ALL FOR CONVINCING ME!!

I have the ipsy fever!!!!!!!!






I think i've gone mad. can one go mad from a beauty sub?






If u see my mind, will you please let me know????






weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *OK, LADIES:*
> 
> ...


 Haha! Your posts always make me smile :-D

We're a bunch of enablers over here!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that I want the Glimmer Gloss only because the packaging is so cute?


 yeah, I was pretty much a goner when I saw the pretties! OH, THE PRETTIES!!! i can haz? And if you go thru the "buy now" link it is discounted from 24 down to 16 bucks. To me that's a lot for a gloss, but I am currently obsessed, And since I can't find it anywhere else on the site, I think we are getting the maiden launch of it. (which only makes me want it MOAR!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha! Your posts always make me smile :-D
> ...


 YAY! Thank you -- and you rilly are so BAD all you bad bad bad beauty nuts!!


----------



## MissTrix (May 10, 2013)

Quote: For some reason I have 6 polishes in there, but the code only worked for one of the polishes... :/

That's what was happening to me. I used the live help link to email them with a screenshot &amp; they fixed it for me. I had assumed they meant that it was fixed for everyone, but maybe not.


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

> More from instagram:


 That's the EXACT bag I want!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *OK, LADIES:*
> 
> ...


 they're coming to take you away haha hehe hoho. lol sorry if you don't know that song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that I want the Glimmer Gloss only because the packaging is so cute?





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm right there with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YEEEEEES.....I've never seen anything like it...therefore....WANT lol


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 10, 2013)

apparently there's also a mirabella loose powder going out and some people are getting two lip glosses. I think all these options are really messing with the packaging people over at ipsy because some bags are getting all screwy. lol


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Had anyone gotten a weight of .3996?


 Mine is 0.393 but I have no idea what I'm getting!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too!!!! I got nervous seeing the last pictures... I mean they are still nice bags, but I really really want a rollerball in mine!


----------



## MissTrix (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL...I only have one also! Tons of glosses and a couple handfuls of lip sticks and one lonely liner.


 I don't have a single lip liner to my name, so as long as it was a red shade, I'd be pretty psyched to get one. If it's pink, I'll just have to go shopping for a lipstick to wear it with. ^_~


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, not a glam bag but William Levy is a nice distraction!


 William Levy is always a nice distraction! Especially when we can do nothing about getting our bags but wait...


----------



## MareNectaris (May 10, 2013)

Seeing all the variations, I think I want to try to sign up for a second May bag if I can get it in before they close it out.  Is it within the rules to use my own affiliate link to do it it?


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 10, 2013)

I have seen several people use their own link as a referral to create a second account


----------



## Twinmama320 (May 10, 2013)

I have two bags...one is .3967 lbs and the other is .6034 lbs (with a UD Shadow)....so excited! Would love if one contained the purple zoya, mirabella lip glimmer and the pacifica roller ball and coconut cream!! No St. Tropez please!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 10, 2013)

Wuuuuut


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wuuuuut


 that's what im saying! they never even hinted at a mirabella loose powder! I really want that now that I see it is an option. I need a good loose powder so bad. ahhhh. hmmm I wonder if may bags are still for sale, any ideas ladies? I want to sign up for a 2nd one right this second hahaha


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's what im saying! they never even hinted at a mirabella loose powder! I really want that now that I see it is an option. I need a good loose powder so bad. ahhhh. hmmm I wonder if may bags are still for sale, any ideas ladies? I want to sign up for a 2nd one right this second hahaha


 according to FB they are!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 10, 2013)

well i actually meant the fact that she got two of the same lip glosses (6 products)


----------



## SweetTea (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, I subscribed for another one on a new account (refer yourself if you do it!), and it said I will get the May bag.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

My bag was given to USPS this morning!  Maybe, just maybe I'll get it tomorrow! (And because my favorite psycho Disney character is Charlotte from The Princess and The Frog....)

(in Southern accent) OH PLEASE OH PLEASE OH PLEASE EVENING STAR!!!






When I get my bag:


----------



## SweetTea (May 10, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Yaby concealer yet? I'm pretty impressed with it so far. I just finished my makeup. It matches my skin PERFECTLY, and it covers decently. It is creamy but not greasy, and I put it to the ultimate test: under my eyes. I will report back later how it held up, but so far so good - anything under my eyes usually creases before I'm out of the bathroom.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 10, 2013)

Omg, this thread totally got to me and I am drinking the Ipsy Kool Aid hardcore! Just got a second bag and it was indeed confirmed to be a May one, super excited.  As soon as I saw that glimmer gloss, I jumped on that second bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melodyyy (May 10, 2013)

All of this talk is making me want to get a second bag!! Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> according to FB they are!


 thank you! I might get a second one, I don't know if I want to cause if I got doubles I don't know what I'd do with them.... cause I've never traded or sold things before lol


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

Is it wrong that I'm contemplating a third bag if they still have May ones left? All these options are just killing me because I want them all!


----------



## MareNectaris (May 10, 2013)

Me too, I caved when I saw the options for the lip glosses and the powder. I just signed up for one additional account, but I am hoping there won't be a lot of overlap and I'll get to try the Mirabella and the Juice Beauty, and hopefully see two different nail colors too. ^__^


----------



## Twinmama320 (May 10, 2013)

No, because I am really restraining myself from getting a third one also!


----------



## SweetTea (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag was given to USPS this morning!  Maybe, just maybe I'll get it tomorrow! (And because my favorite psycho Disney character is Charlotte from The Princess and The Frog....)
> 
> ...


 Ipsy just quoted this on their FB, lol!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

anyone know if you can use the same email for different accounts? I used my regular for my first one and my work one for my second one. 

nevermind. It let me know that I needed a different one, lol. Guess I'll have to make another gmail account...


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Twinmama320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, because I am really restraining myself from getting a third one also!


 Me too. It's taking so much will power to not sub for #3 right now. I DO have 3 kids though so maybe I can convince my DH that I need an Ipsy bag from each of my girls for Mother's Day this year. Hahahaha.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they're coming to take you away haha hehe hoho. lol sorry if you don't know that song  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 HAHAHahhahhaaaa Yes, I do know that song. Should be my ipsy fever theme song! 



&lt;-------------------- see? I've lost my marbles!! (and apparently I only have three! LOL)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy just quoted this on their FB, lol!


 Hahaha whoo I'm famous!


----------



## asdialed (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I couldn't resist, just signed up for a second May bag today. x-X


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha whoo I'm famous!






I like this!


----------



## reree79 (May 10, 2013)

I looooove this! This is how I transform in my mind when I get my bag every month! LOL


----------



## tinapickles (May 10, 2013)

Y'all are a bunch of enablers... 




 Signed up for a second bag...


----------



## LilacLove (May 10, 2013)

Here is my bag! I would have preferred the purple nail polish, but I don't have any in this color.. I was expecting the lipstick to be a coral shade based on Mirabella's FB picture but this looks more like a dark rose. I am happy I received the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also received a $110.00 voucher for the NuME website since I received their hair oil so that will be nice to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tabarhodes (May 10, 2013)

OMG I'm dying!!!  I soooo want that glimmer gloss (yes the packaging is awesome) and the powder!!!  Now I don't feel guilty at all for buying 2 extra bags this month!! 





Do we know the weight of the bag that had the powder in it?  or the one with the glimmer gloss?


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Y'all are a bunch of enablers...
> 
> ...


 yeah, I just signed up for my third bag. I'm probably going to get a bunch of the same products, haha. I didn't even look at the answers on the beauty quiz this time. I just clicked random things. I'm going to cancel my extra two accounts after I get my bags and go back to just one a month. They just got me with ALL the different options! I just have to hope my husband doesn't check the mail before I do when I start getting the bags so I can hide the fact that I bought three, haha! He made fun of me when I told him I was getting two so I'll never hear the end of it if he finds out I got three...


----------



## tinapickles (May 10, 2013)

I hear ya!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 10, 2013)

> I caved to the peer pressure and got another, too. I justify it as "helping the economy" and anyone that says otherwise is un-American!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't change my second profile too much but I did say I'm makeup shy, so maybe that will rule out the wild and crazy yellow polish. Hooray for the economy, yes?!


 I signed up for #2 also. Yay economy! Also I skipped beauty army and julep so I'm still on the plus side!! Ha! Take that checking account!!


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another variation! Mirabella Glimmer Gloss?!


 I want that bag!


----------



## klg534 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LilacLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a Voucher for anything? Thats a CRAZY good addition!


----------



## MuffinTumble (May 10, 2013)

First of all, I am new to this board and to subs.  I am addicted already!  

I've received my first boxes this week, (Blush Mystery and Julep Maven) and I've received tracking info for Ipsy, Yuzen, and PopSugar.

Okay, MakeUpTalkers, my bag weighs ..3956 lbs.  

What am I receiving???


----------



## MareNectaris (May 10, 2013)

Normally, I absolutely hate yellow. It never looks good on me, I don't like how it looks, it's just a bad match all around. But I have to admit, I kind of liked the shade of the yellow polish from the swatches. My hopes are for the Purple, green or blue though. (I already have the beige, which is really lovely, so if that turns up, I an look into trades!)

I picked the wilder options for the second profile, I have fairly conservative choices for my normal one. So we'll see how it turns out!

Those lip gloss pics are just amazing! (Or terrible, I spose, for inducing a severe case of the OMGWANTs)

No tracking email for me today, but hopefully tomorrow! *fingers crossed!!*


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew of the lip liners - there are two variations. What was a surprise to me was the other lip gloss item from Mirabella.
> 
> ...


----------



## melodyyy (May 10, 2013)

I just signed up for my second bag T_T


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

Ipsy posted this on my personal Facebook wall in regards to why some ladies got both the Mirabella lipstick and Juice Beauty lipgloss.



> Hi Zadidoll and everyone wondering,
> Just wanted to share with you ladies that the reason some of subscribers may have received both a mirabella lipstick and juice lipgloss, despite it being sneak peeked as an "or" item, are those that told us that they are big fans of lip products! Every subscriber will get one or the other and some subscribers who told us they love lip products will get both - Enjoy!


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

Observations. 

1. I haven't seen anyone with the pink Zoya polish yet, or the Anastasia brow gel.

2. I'm really really surprised it hasn't sold out yet

3. I really like that fig color lipgloss and I hope it's in one of my bags &lt;3


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

oh and 4. I kind of hope it DOES sell out soon so I can quit sitting on my hands whenever I think about signing up for bag #3


----------



## mshighfemme (May 10, 2013)

A Missoni like print bag, St Tropez, eyeshadow single, glosses! Best bag for the start of summer. Mine should be arriving soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 10, 2013)

> a Voucher for anything? Thats a CRAZY good addition!Â


 Its ONLY for hair styling tools or hair extensions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the. Cheapest flat iron is 128 and its out of stock. So no go. I tried to use it on brushes and it didn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yay!! My instagram pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 
I would like your bag! I hope the Macadamia hair product works well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 10, 2013)

Do we know what is in the heavier bags yet? Mine is .718


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! Mine is almost the same - .6611 lbs I haven't gotten it yet, but it seems pretty heavy compared to most other peoples. Hoping I don't get oil!


 Mine is .6237


----------



## audiophilekate (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ruhimaach (May 10, 2013)

Just caved and ordered a second bag through my referral link. This community is NOT good for my wallet and my "no buy" decision. 





I am hoping to get a Pacifica roller ball in at least one of my bags else I'll be VERY MAD. The Zoya nail polish is definitely going to be on my trade list since I'm not really into nails. I edited my second account to say that I am not crazy about nail polishes - hope they pay some heed to it. I don't think I'll be using the Yaby concealer either, in case I receive it.


----------



## Brittann (May 10, 2013)

Just ordered my 3rd bag...can not wait to see what variations I get!!


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I caved to the peer pressure and got another, too. I justify it as "helping the economy" and anyone that says otherwise is un-American!
> 
> 
> ...






 that's what I tell the hubby every time I go shopping.


----------



## tinapickles (May 10, 2013)

Pretty certain this is going to be me stalking my mail dude until my bags get here! HurryHurryHurryHurry!


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its ONLY for hair styling tools or hair extensions
> 
> ...


 I would definitely contact customer service at the site and ask for a rain check on the 128 flat iron. Because I AM TOTALLY GOING TO WANT THAT, TOO! lol


----------



## alibite (May 10, 2013)

Noooo, now I want a third bag too! I really want everything! (besides the oil lol)


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty certain this is going to be me stalking my mail dude until my bags get here! HurryHurryHurryHurry!


 Well, your letter carrier sure has a fancy hairdo!!!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Jaly (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy posted this on my personal Facebook wall in regards to why some ladies got both the Mirabella lipstick and Juice Beauty lipgloss.


 oh wow, so Ipsy DOES look at our beauty quiz!

I dunno, maybe i'm a worrywart or jaded or crazy, but this May bag with all its variation and AWESOMENESS has got me worried...

it just seemed like they are getting rid of a lot of mirabella products and pacifica products.. i worry Ipsy is closing down and are trying to get rid of their inventory. and how are they going to live up to this May 2013 bag EVER?

and with so many people subscribing to 3 bags and the bags STILL haven't sold out, that means in the future when the bag is 'average' and people subscribe to only 1 bag, Ipsy may not be able to sell all their bags thereby not making a profit thereby not be able to sustain themselves....

and i'd have no Ipsy evey month &gt;_&lt;

some one talk me out of this craziness of mine.


----------



## alibite (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .6237


 I wonder what we'll get? I tried to figure it out but it's too complicated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone still have no tracking?
> 
> I got two subs this month and I got tracking on my second account but not on my first


 Still waiting for tracking on my 2nd sub.


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh wow, so Ipsy DOES look at our beauty quiz!
> 
> ...


 Nah, I doubt they are closing down. My guess is that since they have a larger subscriber base now that they can't do the same exact bags for everyone while keeping up the brands &amp; sizes we're used to. They probably can only get a certain amount of samples/full sizes from each company every month so instead of going to smaller sizes or not as well known/high rated brands they are doing more of a variety so they can get the number of products they need without compromising the products/brands we are all used to.

But I'm with you on the being surprised they aren't sold out yet, though I suspect that the signing up for 2 or 3 subs might be a MUT specific thing since we're all here to talk about it and enable each other. I'm not sure if I wasn't on here I would've thought to sign up for another, you know?


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh wow, so Ipsy DOES look at our beauty quiz!
> 
> ...


 I think ipsy just sell any extra bags they have left whenever they dont sell out so they can make a profit, even if people know what it is many will still think they're worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that I'm contemplating a third bag if they still have May ones left? All these options are just killing me because I want them all!


 ^ This! I cannot believe how many awesome variations there are this month! I am trying so hard to fight the temptation of a *third* bag... but every time I turn around, there's a new awesome product popping up!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 10, 2013)

hearing about everyone getting a third bag makes me want to get a third bag 




 lol


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *OK, LADIES:*
> 
> ...


 Im surprised you held out this long, I caved yesterday. Now theres a crazy little idea floating in my mind that maybe I need a 3rd



. Yup Ipsy fever for sure


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

kk ladies!! *ENOUGH WITH THE CRAZY TALK* about ipsy shutting down!!! You r imagination is running away with you!! You do realize that these companies give the samples to ipsy for free and then they pay ipsy for advertising?* ipsy is HOT SH*T right now.* I think they have a business plan that has expanded SO MUCH that they are hoping to double or triple subscriptions and that is why they are not sold out.

GET A GRIP!!! 





The only crazy you need to be is with ipsy fever!!! 





woooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo




 weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let's Dance!


----------



## beautydoll (May 10, 2013)

My IPSY bag is currently in Compton, CA... Hope I receive it tomorrow or Monday!!!

I'm hoping ill get the st. tropez tanner... something i'd like to try


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wuuuuut


 I would not mind getting 6 items, bummer one is a repeat.


----------



## coffeecardigan (May 10, 2013)

I signed up for a second bag, too! AUUUGH!  Curse you, Ipsy!  I forgot to use my referral link, but sent Ipsy an email to kindly fix my mistake. In other news, my Mac Lavender Whip is in the mail from Nordstrom!  YAY!!!


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag was given to USPS this morning!  Maybe, just maybe I'll get it tomorrow! (And because my favorite psycho Disney character is Charlotte from The Princess and The Frog....)
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that I'm contemplating a third bag if they still have May ones left? All these options are just killing me because I want them all!


 Me too!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 10, 2013)

OK great story. I was sitting outside this morning drinking my usual iced coffee. I was about a block or so away from my apartment building.

As I was sitting there sipping and texting, I see the mailman pushing his cart out of the corner of my eye. And yes, peeking out of his big overstuffed mail cart was the teeny tiny tip of a PINK BUBBLE WRAP mailer! There it was...sparkling in the sunshine, in all it's glory!!!!

I immediately ran up to him and asked if that was for (my name here) at (my address here). He pulled out the package looked at the label and said..."yes'. And then handed it to me on the street!!!!!

You have to understand, I don't live in a small town. Or a rural anything. I live in the center of Manhattan. This was a GREAT NYC moment.

It was also a great Ipsy this month!!!!!

I got...

Zoya in Julie- love
Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Body Butter
Nume Finishing Serum
Juice Beauty Gloss in Champagne
Yaby in Buff
And I just caved an ordered another May bag!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 10, 2013)

I bought another bag! Woohoo!


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK great story. I was sitting outside this morning drinking my usual iced coffee. I was about a block or so away from my apartment building.
> 
> ...


 Lol, I have done the same to my mail man, glad to know im not the only crazy one lol. I saw my mail man a few houses away and being the stalker that I am I know what time they come and what day my German glossybox gets delivered. I just walked up to him and told him I know you have something for me he looked shocked and went to look in his truck. My hubby was dying of laughter because he said the guy looked at me like I had the crazies lol.


----------



## tinata (May 10, 2013)

My bag weight is .6472 did anyone receive the same weight? Not getting the UD or bracelet bummer... Still excited about the bag this month &lt;3


----------



## moonjora (May 10, 2013)

How are you guys tracking? I don't have an email yet &amp; when I log into my acct it doesn't show anything yet.


----------



## amy005 (May 10, 2013)

This will be my first ipsy bag, I expect it to probably be here early next week according to the tracking info. However, I am sort of thinking of jumping on the band wagon as well and ordering a second. I am also getting a BB for the first time that looks pretty awful compared to ipsy. No make up at all. I get that BB doesn't have as much make up in the boxes, but I was kind of hoping for one make up product.. instead I ended up with 3 hair products and a couple other random items.


----------



## MissTrix (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK great story. I was sitting outside this morning drinking my usual iced coffee. I was about a block or so away from my apartment building.
> 
> ...


 
That... is amazing!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonjora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you guys tracking? I don't have an email yet &amp; when I log into my acct it doesn't show anything yet.


 they havent finished emailing tracking code they're sending them all next week as well


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 10, 2013)

I'm so incredibly happy to see that I'm not the only one who caved under all the pressure to add an additional sub!! This is shaping up to be the best Ipsy bag yet!!! I got tracking... but I'm going to lose my mind before it gets here. Patience is not a virtue I possess!!  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

BWAHAHA! I've created a bunch of addicts with these social groups. LOL Least I'm in good company!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupJunkie87 (May 10, 2013)

WOW!! your so lucky! great looking bag


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

They just sent my tracking info! Yay! My package is .5108 lbs. That's a super weird number.


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonjora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you guys tracking? I don't have an email yet &amp; when I log into my acct it doesn't show anything yet.


I just got my tracking email!!

Bag weight is .5238.. EEEEEK!!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 10, 2013)

This thread is evil. I am soooo jealous of everyone who already has their bag (or bags for some). I want mine to come sooo badly!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2013)

Got my tracking for my first bag!!!!! Hooooraaaaay!! Weight says 0.6223 and it won't have the UD eyeshadow so I'm super curious to know what I'm getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinapickles (May 10, 2013)

Got my tracking number for bag #1!!! The weight is 0.5313 lbs.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BWAHAHA! I've created a bunch of addicts with these social groups. LOL Least I'm in good company!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well, I was already ipsy nutty so I am only blaming you for making me get a second bag this month!!!! YOU NAUGHTY WOMAN!!


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

this thread updates far too fast. I just want my bag, do you think they'll give it to me if I drive over to the DHL hub in Forest Park? lol


----------



## blondie415 (May 10, 2013)

Ordered me a second bag lol and haven't got my first but saw all the different varieties


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

I just got my tracking, it started out in Kentucky.....WHY?!?!? alot of people's started in forest park GA.....thats less than 20 minutes from me!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also, weight is .5902 no shadow. I DON'T WANT A HAIR OIL. PLEASE GOD ABOVE, NO HAIR OIL. I LOVE YOU. PLEASE :/


----------



## Jwhackers (May 10, 2013)

woooo just got my tracking number and I am getting the UD eyeshadow! I can't believe it! So excited!! My bag is hanging out in Ky at the moment and weights 0.6179 lbs.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2013)

Mine started in Harrisburg, NC... Hmmmm


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 10, 2013)

> Mine started in Harrisburg, NC... Hmmmm


 Mine did too and then went to KY!


----------



## katie danielle (May 10, 2013)

The only thing I did out of those three was the Facebook thing and my Facebook is not connected in anyway to my ipsy or email accounts. Plus people who won from Facebook received emails saying it was from the Facebook contest and mine said it's from being an active member on ipsy but I definitely am not lol.



> It will be interesting to see who reports getting the shadow, but didn't do any of those things lol.


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

Okay. I think I've talked myself out of a 3rd sub. For now ;-) I figure I'd rather save the $10 to use with a discount code from our glam room to get what I want but don't get in a bag. I kind of worry subbing this late will mean getting things they have a lot of (like the NuMe oil, which is probably the thing I want the least) or dupes of scents/colors I'll get in my first two bags.

At least that is what I keep telling myself. Hehe.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 10, 2013)

I really want Pacifica and that gorgeous lip gloss. I ordered two bags, I think my odds are good.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 10, 2013)

I really should get back to writing my [LAST EVER AS AN UNDERGRAD] paper instead of getting all over excited about getting a second subscription, I have intentions to cancel it, but then I remembered by the time billing comes around next month I will be gainfully employed and can have all the subscriptions I want HAHAHAHAHHAHA 

JK, I am spending my first paycheck on rent, a pomeranian puppy and a Celine luggage tote. Finally I can finance my obsessions on my own, no more begging my boyfriend or waiting for holidays... EXCEPT TOMORROW IS MY 22nd BIRTHDAY! so Cross my fingers for the Alexander Wang Rocco I have NOT SO SUBTLY been dropping hints about *BOYFRIEND IF YOU ARE READING THIS*.. Tundra w/ Silver


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

Ipsy Glam Bag: May 2013 promo codes Updated

Sneak peek: May 2013: Spring Fling bag contents Updated earlier today (I probably won't update this again)

(Spoilers) Ipsy 2013 product list [updated monthly] Updating it on Monday since that should be when the items are officially released. Ipsy is currently working on the pages now.


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> kk ladies!! *ENOUGH WITH THE CRAZY TALK* about ipsy shutting down!!! You r imagination is running away with you!! You do realize that these companies give the samples to ipsy for free and then they pay ipsy for advertising?* ipsy is HOT SH*T right now.* I think they have a business plan that has expanded SO MUCH that they are hoping to double or triple subscriptions and that is why they are not sold out.
> 
> ...






 *Whoo!! PARTY!!*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Loving ipsy!

On another note, got my tracking email for my 1st bag and I got the UD eyeshadow! Really surprised about that since I wasn't expecting to get one. No clue on the weight yet, so I'll let ya all know when I find out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 10, 2013)

oh sheesh. I just jumped on the "got a second bag" bandwagon. I figured... next week is my birthday, and this is my present to myself, Well, in addition to the first bag. And Birchbox. And the insane Zoya order I placed recently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really, really won't be doing a 3rd, though. Probably. hehe


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 10, 2013)

I signed up for a 3rd ipsy (only one has shipped) plus I've got two birchbox accounts, beauty army, goodies, and julep. Someone make me STAHP.


----------



## Jflopez (May 10, 2013)

So in love with this months Ipsy!!! My weight was 0.5201 lbs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up for a 3rd ipsy (only one has shipped) plus I've got two birchbox accounts, beauty army, goodies, and julep. Someone make me STAHP.


 unrelated note, YOU LOOK SO INSANELY FAMILIAR. is your name Tori? probably not, but still. you look sooooo familiar.


----------



## LolaJay (May 10, 2013)

I found a video review!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up for a 3rd ipsy (only one has shipped) plus I've got two birchbox accounts, beauty army, goodies, and julep. Someone make me STAHP.


 How have you liked goodies? i had it for two months but i decided it wasnt for me :/ maybe i will try it again later


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is 0.393 but I have no idea what I'm getting!


 ah. darn. I was hoping someone already had their bag so I can end the guessing! I'm really hoping for a vanilla rollerball, the square Mirabella gloss, the Pacifica lotion, a light blue zoya and a concealer shade that matches me. But my bag is probably too light to have that. But I think that variation is .7 ish.


----------



## Jwhackers (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a video review!


 that was about the least helpful video ever. lol. But thanks for sharing! That lip liner looks pretty awesome, despite the poor video quality!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I have done the same to my mail man, glad to know im not the only crazy one lol. I saw my mail man a few houses away and being the stalker that I am I know what time they come and what day my German glossybox gets delivered. I just walked up to him and told him I know you have something for me he looked shocked and went to look in his truck. My hubby was dying of laughter because he said the guy looked at me like I had the crazies lol.


 I'm sorry in advance, this is going to sound SO WRONG, but when I read that, I was thinking of a skeezy postman that has a woman come up to him and say "I know you have something for me" and he's all like "Is she asking me what I think she's asking me?"  






And then I started giggling and couldn't stop.  



 I'm sure it was nothing like that.  And I'm glad you got your GlossyBox today!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2013)

> Mine did too and then went to KY!


 If yours is in Hebron, KY, they just be traveling buddies. Haha


----------



## bonita22 (May 10, 2013)

Seeing all those surprise items makes me really anxious to get my bag! I want my bag now! Lol


----------



## jbrookeb (May 10, 2013)

> I'm sorry in advance, this is going to sound SO WRONG, but when I read that, I was thinking of a skeezy postman that has a woman come up to him and say "I know you have something for me" and he's all like "Is she asking me what I think she's asking me?" Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahaha I had the exact same thought, only I imagined Newman and Babs from Seinfeld.


----------



## tinapickles (May 10, 2013)

Mine is also in KY... I think we're all located in the same delivery corridor.


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

I caved. 





Subscription #3. I really really can't forget to cancel at least one of these before June billing. Lol!


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How have you liked goodies? i had it for two months but i decided it wasnt for me :/ maybe i will try it again later


I got my first Goodie box last month -- it was so/so. I already paid for this month. Probably going to cancel that next month!


----------



## bluemustang (May 10, 2013)

Does anyone not have a shipping notice yet? I signed up for a third the beginning of may and haven't recieved one yet.. But I also can't login.. I'm wondering if I wrote the email address wrong :-O


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up for a 3rd ipsy (only one has shipped) plus I've got two birchbox accounts, beauty army, goodies, and julep. Someone make me STAHP.


You sound about like me. I signed up for a second ipsy today, plus I have two birchboxes, goodies, barkbox, twistband and skipped a beauty army and julep. I need rehab.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 10, 2013)

> Seeing all those surprise items makes me really anxious to get my bag! I want my bag now! Lol


 lol that's how I feel!! I just wanna throw a big ol temper tantrum, I want it NOW!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinapickles (May 10, 2013)

I just got my FIRST shipping confirmation of two (just signed up for a second today).


----------



## jennm149 (May 10, 2013)

> Mine started in Harrisburg, NC... Hmmmm


 Mine too. Then it went to Georgia and now it's in Maryland. It's scheduled to be delivered on the 15th, when I'm leaving for a trip right after work. So I won't get it until Thursday night, unless it comes early. I hope it arrives early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alibite (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone not have a shipping notice yet? I signed up for a third the beginning of may and haven't recieved one yet.. But I also can't login.. I'm wondering if I wrote the email address wrong :-O


 I have two and I've only gotten confirmation for one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You might want to call or email ipsy, I bet they can look up your account by your name/address.


----------



## blondie415 (May 10, 2013)

has anyone got the weight .4848 for their bag


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 10, 2013)

> Well my tracking e-mail didn'tÂ  include that info but on my pink envelope, it says that the package weighed 0.41kg which = 0.9038953 pounds. It's a little puzzling because it seems like it's so much heavier than everyone elses. I guess it's because of the oil. For sure!! I would love the luminizing one. I don't look good tanned so the bronzing one will probably not be a good idea for me. LOL


 Alright sounds good just keep in touch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcpout (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh wow, so Ipsy DOES look at our beauty quiz!
> 
> ...


 Girl I was thinking the same thing. They really outdid themselves this month and all I could think was, "What if it never gets better than this?" And if hey send us crap products in the next few months it will be justified since this month was so amazing lol. I think it's a great tactic to get a lot more subscribers though. Or maybe we're crazy ladies who over-think things and Ipsy is just expanding and getting better! Here's to hoping!


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone not have a shipping notice yet? I signed up for a third the beginning of may and haven't recieved one yet.. But I also can't login.. I'm wondering if I wrote the email address wrong :-O


 Haven't got one for my 2nd sub, but got one for my first one a couple hours ago. They haven't finished sending out shipping notices, so if you haven't gotten one today, you can expect it next week. Also, did you perhaps forget your password?


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

Other two daughters finally got their tracking #s. LOL

*Mine*

5/9/2013 08:54 PM ET Forest Park, GA DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/9/2013 02:38 PM ET Forest Park, GA PROCESSED 5/8/2013 10:55 PM ET Forest Park, GA ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/8/2013 06:00 PM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 
Total Weight
0.4392 lbs.
*Eldest daughter*

5/10/2013 10:34 AM ET Hebron, KY PROCESSED 5/9/2013 11:10 PM ET Hebron, KY ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/9/2013 11:00 AM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 
Total Weight
0.5209 lbs.
*Middle daughter*

5/10/2013 07:31 AM ET Hebron, KY PROCESSED 5/9/2013 11:10 PM ET Hebron, KY ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/9/2013 11:00 AM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 
Total Weight
0.4959 lbs.
*Youngest daughter*

5/9/2013 08:54 PM ET Forest Park, GA DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/9/2013 02:06 PM ET Forest Park, GA PROCESSED 5/8/2013 10:55 PM ET Forest Park, GA ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/8/2013 06:00 PM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 
Total Weight
0.524 lbs.
 
I have the UD bonus shadow yet the lightest bag while my youngest daughter has the heaviest bag. I don't know why the bags are shipping differently - it was like this last month as well. Mine and my D's bag are going through Georgia right now while T and S's bags are in Kentucky. Last month I think theirs went to Compton, CA before arriving in Federal Way, WA then sat a few days before heading to my side of the state (which was annoying because I could drive to Federal Way in a few hours and back all within a 1/4 of the day!)


----------



## puffyeyes (May 10, 2013)

IF I ever leave Ipsy it will be because of stuff like this; 

Tracking History
Date Time Location Activity 5/10/2013 07:05 AM ET Hebron, KY DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/9/2013 08:56 AM ET Hebron, KY PROCESSED 5/8/2013 11:10 PM ET Hebron, KY ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/8/2013 03:00 PM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 

Total Weight
0.6632 lbs.

It spent 3 days in KY?  It weighs a lot (prob hair oil)  so I will probably get mine later than most.


----------



## mommybutterfly (May 10, 2013)

SPOILER!!!!

I'm new here but alot of people have told me about this group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is my Ipsy bag I got today from my vlog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcWFDaGqkPA


----------



## madelainehodg (May 10, 2013)

I got my shipping email yesterday and received my ipsy bag today! What I got: Pacifica coconut crushed pearl bronzing body butter(2oz/58ml) Zoya nailpolish in Jacqueline(15ml) Juicy beauty the organic solution lipgloss in the colour Champaigne. It smells like orange creamsicles.(4.1ml) Mirabella perfecting powder(1.30g/.045oz) Yaby concealer in Buff(which is accurate to my skin tone!!) So 4/5 I would consider to be large samples/full size products. My only complaint: I'm a new subscriber this month and never got the Glam RX palette in march, so I have no where to stick this pennysized concealer. I think the should gave new subs a palette or a different product.


----------



## mommybutterfly (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mommybutterfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SPOILER!!!!
> 
> ...


 Also forgot to mention the shipping weight was 0.6669 lbs


----------



## blondie415 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Other two daughters finally got their tracking #s. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 10, 2013)

> Here is my bag! I would have preferred the purple nail polish, but I don't have any in this color.. I was expecting the lipstick to be a coral shade based on Mirabella's FB picture but this looks more like a dark rose. I am happy I received the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also received a $110.00 voucher for the NuME website since I received their hair oil so that will be nice to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 that tube that looks like a roller ball perfume is hair oil????


----------



## dressupthedog (May 10, 2013)

> that tube that looks like a roller ball perfume is hair oil????


Nope. It's a roller ball perfume. The blue bottle is the hair product.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 10, 2013)

I received the floral (repeat) bag last month in stead of the white one. I emailed them inquiring about the repeat bag and they said they were including the white bag with my May bag. Did anyone else that received the floral bag, get the white bag from last month included with this months????


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 10, 2013)

> Here is my bag! I would have preferred the purple nail polish, but I don't have any in this color.. I was expecting the lipstick to be a coral shade based on Mirabella's FB picture but this looks more like a dark rose. I am happy I received the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also received a $110.00 voucher for the NuME website since I received their hair oil so that will be nice to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Here is my bag! I would have preferred the purple nail polish, but I don't have any in this color.. I was expecting the lipstick to be a coral shade based on Mirabella's FB picture but this looks more like a dark rose. I am happy I received the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also received a $110.00 voucher for the NuME website since I received their hair oil so that will be nice to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Whats a voucher?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IPSY FEVER, BABY!!! 



 kookoo kookooo koooo koooooooo

DANCIN' WITH YOU!!!






weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 10, 2013)

> Just ordered my 3rd bag...can not wait to see what variations I get!!


 Can we still get the bonus item for referrals? If so, i want an extra bag too!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the floral (repeat) bag last month in stead of the white one. I emailed them inquiring about the repeat bag and they said they were including the white bag with my May bag. Did anyone else that received the floral bag, get the white bag from last month included with this months????


 I heard on FB and the ipsy site that people, indeed, were getting their April makeup bag added to their order for May. 



 YAY!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mommybutterfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also forgot to mention the shipping weight was 0.6669 lbs


 ohmaloooord you got dah debil's bag!!! 





heeheee j/k LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, I just signed up for my third bag. I'm probably going to get a bunch of the same products, haha. I didn't even look at the answers on the beauty quiz this time. I just clicked random things. I'm going to cancel my extra two accounts after I get my bags and go back to just one a month. They just got me with ALL the different options! I just have to hope my husband doesn't check the mail before I do when I start getting the bags so I can hide the fact that I bought three, haha! He made fun of me when I told him I was getting two so I'll never hear the end of it if he finds out I got three...


 Well, if he does find out, please give me some pointers on telling my husband I signed up for FOUR! The glimmery lipgloss pushed me over the edge. Either I'm going to get really, really lucky, or I'll have to do a ton of trading online!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohmaloooord you got dah debil's bag!!!
> 
> ...










> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, if he does find out, please give me some pointers on telling my husband I signed up for FOUR! The glimmery lipgloss pushed me over the edge. Either I'm going to get really, really lucky, or I'll have to do a ton of trading online!


 Oh my! I hope you get all the things you want!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

/10/2013 06:12 AM ET Forest Park, GA DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 
OH, JOYOUS DAY!!! THE BAG HAS LEFT THE BUILDING!!!!!!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 10, 2013)

I really want the NuMe voucher LOL!! I have the curling wand I want all picked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you only get the voucher if you get the hair oil in your bag?


----------



## LolaJay (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwhackers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that was about the least helpful video ever. lol. But thanks for sharing! That lip liner looks pretty awesome, despite the poor video quality!


I know! But I posted it because I thought it was weird that her NuMe was empty? I wonder if that happened to more people than just her.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 10, 2013)

In regards to Ipsy saying they checked profiles and sent two lip products... Out of curiosity who DOESN'T like lip products??? Especially people who subscribe to beauty boxes. Seems a bit far fetched that there's that many people that DIDN'T check that they liked lip stick or gloss. Because if as I assume most people do, they would've sent both to everybody. Idk. I could be wrong but I still think it was random and a mistake.


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone got the weight .4848 for their bag


 me however i havent received it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved.
> 
> ...


 Wouldn't a good time to cancel an extra subscription be when you get the emails with tracking info? Seems like it should be safe then, right?


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wouldn't a good time to cancel an extra subscription be when you get the emails with tracking info? Seems like it should be safe then, right?


 That's a really good idea! I think I'm going to hold onto two for June just to see if they have another big variation month, but I'll definitely cancel the 3rd once it's shipped. Thanks!


----------



## cari12 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In regards to Ipsy saying they checked profiles and sent two lip products... Out of curiosity who DOESN'T like lip products??? Especially people who subscribe to beauty boxes. Seems a bit far fetched that there's that many people that DIDN'T check that they liked lip stick or gloss. Because if as I assume most people do, they would've sent both to everybody. Idk. I could be wrong but I still think it was random and a mistake.


 Maybe they gave both the gloss &amp; lipstick to people who had "liked" a lot of lip products and looks on their page in addition to saying they liked both glosses &amp; lipstick on their quiz?


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 10, 2013)

Zadidoll:

 
I have the UD bonus shadow yet the lightest bag while my youngest daughter has the heaviest bag. I don't know why the bags are shipping differently - it was like this last month as well. Mine and my D's bag are going through Georgia right now while T and S's bags are in Kentucky. Last month I think theirs went to Compton, CA before arriving in Federal Way, WA then sat a few days before heading to my side of the state (which was annoying because I could drive to Federal Way in a few hours and back all within a 1/4 of the day!)
You know...with everyone's bags shipping out of strange locations, it makes me wonder if the shipping location has less to do with where you live and more to do with what bag Ipsy has assigned to you.  Kind of makes sense if you think about it.  Just have each location put together one or two bag variations instead of several of them.  So, if you live in GA but your bag ships through KY, this could be why.  Just a guess.  Does anyone know for sure that I'm wrong on this?  Just crazy obsessed with this and trying to figure things out for future reference, lol!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 10, 2013)

> In regards to Ipsy saying they checked profiles and sent two lip products... Out of curiosity who DOESN'T like lip products??? Especially people who subscribe to beauty boxes. Seems a bit far fetched that there's that many people that DIDN'T check that they liked lip stick or gloss. Because if as I assume most people do, they would've sent both to everybody. Idk. I could be wrong but I still think it was random and a mistake.


 I must be that one person! Lol I can't stand lipstick or anything on my lips besides lip balm/ChapStick. I have really big lips and I'm always biting them so I'm always reapplying my lip balm lol. Currently the only thing I use is the maybelline baby lips. But it seems like everyone else loves lip products so I'm definitely the minority  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm a tad crazy/ocd with my lips lol edit: oh and I didn't mark that I wanted lipstick or lip gloss when I took my quiz.. so Idk?


----------



## tinapickles (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, if he does find out, please give me some pointers on telling my husband I signed up for FOUR! The glimmery lipgloss pushed me over the edge. Either I'm going to get really, really lucky, or I'll have to do a ton of trading online!


 I feel an intervention coming on...


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I started thinking about how much I wanted and how many variations there were.  I wouldn't even mind the hair oil (prefer macadamia, I think) if I get a bunch of other stuff I want.  As much as I wasn't keen on Pacifica lotion, I sure do love me some coconut, so that would work.  And either would be ok, as it is my understanding the bronzing variety is not meant to work like a tanner that 'stains' the skin.  In other words, I think it washes off.  I want at least 1 of the Juice Beauty lipglosses, and now that I know about it, I desperately want that Mirabella gloss too.  I want both rollerballs.  I want 4 of the Zoyas--all except for the yellow and off-white/beige.  I also want the lipstick--wouldn't mind more than one color either.  Sooooo...to spend $40 to try to get what I can and then trade as needed, well, it seemed worth it!  We'll see how I feel when my bags get here though.  The down side is I may not use any of the promo codes, and I did want to try the Zoya Pixies in a few shades.  Oh well.  Some other time.  Is it wrong to say there's a small part of me that hopes next month's first 2 or 3 previews are disappointing so I unsub from all but 1 account, then they put out some AWESOME spoilers for the last 1-2 products?!


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty certain this is going to be me stalking my mail dude until my bags get here! HurryHurryHurryHurry!


 Funny!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 10, 2013)

So my bag is .6248 lbs.. so I'm thinking I'm getting one of the hair oils? But I would be happy about either I love hair oils! The only thing I'm hoping I don't get is the st tropez because I plan on buying the sephora sun safety kit when it comes out and I know that its included in the kit


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In regards to Ipsy saying they checked profiles and sent two lip products... Out of curiosity who DOESN'T like lip products??? Especially people who subscribe to beauty boxes. Seems a bit far fetched that there's that many people that DIDN'T check that they liked lip stick or gloss. Because if as I assume most people do, they would've sent both to everybody. Idk. I could be wrong but I still think it was random and a mistake.


 I'm thinking they are talking about people who said they liked both gloss AND lipstick AND they didn't pick many other products they did like.  Thus, their profile would have really stuck out as screaming 'send me lip products and nothing else.'  Also, let's say they checked bath gels, lip gloss, lipstick, nail polish, eyeshadow, and BB cream.  Well, everyone gets a nail polish, so that doesn't help pick out their bag.  No one got bath gels or BB cream (so far) so that wouldn't help pick out their bag.  The only shadow they send out was the UD, and that was a 'bonus' based on certain criteria, so supposedly, that wouldn't help pick products for that person.  Plus, if Ipsy had lots of lip products, it kind of made sense to send them extra, right?  According to their profile, it would make them happy.  Meanwhile, people who liked only gloss OR lipstick, or maybe they liked both but also liked hair products, lotion, and fragrance, for example, well, Ipsy had products besides lip related stuff to send to them.  Hope this makes sense.  I had a terrible day and I have a crushing headache right now.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 10, 2013)

ok.. one last question... any idea when our ipsy dashboards update?? I want t know what I am getting..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So my bag is .6248 lbs.. so I'm thinking I'm getting one of the hair oils? But I would be happy about either I love hair oils! The only thing I'm hoping I don't get is the st tropez because I plan on buying the sephora sun safety kit when it comes out and I know that its included in the kit


 Haha! I saw that! As someone who is in the "I don't want St. T" camp, this makes me want it even less as I too want to get the sun kit if I can. On the other hand, at least you would get more product to continue tanning, lol! That's another downside to self tanning--like with coloring your hair, there's a lot of upkeep, I think.


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

GEORGIA BUDDY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what part? I'm South-east Metro Atlanta!



> Mine is .48 and it suppsed to have april bag in it and the UD eyeshadow and mine been sitting in forest park for 2 days and that is just about 1 hour from my house crazy


----------



## katlyne (May 10, 2013)

You won't know what's in your bag. It just updates with all the possible products. I believe it should update on Monday though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> ok.. one last question... any idea when our ipsy dashboards update?? I want t know what I am getting..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ok.. one last question... any idea when our ipsy dashboards update?? I want t know what I am getting..


 On Facebook they said Monday update for our Glam rooms to see what we are getting.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ok.. one last question... any idea when our ipsy dashboards update?? I want t know what I am getting..


 from facebook: Please stay tuned for the Glam Room this coming Monday. It's going to be filled with seve...ral amazing deals from 8 of this month's brands. Woohoo! We're so happy to hear all of the excitement over May's "Spring Fling" Glam Bag. Don't forget to post a picture and share with us what you receive.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 10, 2013)

> Haha! I saw that! As someone who is in the "I don't want St. T" camp, this makes me want it even less as I too want to get the sun kit if I can. On the other hand, at least you would get more product to continue tanning, lol! That's another downside to self tanning--like with coloring your hair, there's a lot of upkeep, I think.


 But i think the st tropez is a one night only right?? So its not like we could even build it up if we had more than one :/


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 10, 2013)

Gotcha. I mean I'd like to think they do read it. Just not sure how in depth they'll go. But perhaps ill be surprised.


----------



## SonyaB (May 10, 2013)

Finally got a shipping update! My bag weight is .5678 and my email said I would be receiving a UD moon dust shadow as well. I also signed up for a second bag, figured I could share duplicates with my daughter. Can't wait to get my bags.


----------



## Azura Nova (May 10, 2013)

Hi new member here! Decided to join because I've been stalking this board for about 40 pages now, I'm also blaming you guys for making me buy a second bag 




. I have the shipping info for my first bag but it's not meant to arrive till wednesday (canadian here). I also have no info on the weight of my bag which is a plus since it stops me from trying to calculate the weight of my possible bag haha. Here are my wishlists:

1st bag:
1- Concealer in lightest possible colour

2- Zoya in neely (though I'd be happy in any colour that isn't Jacqueline or GeiGei)

3- Lipstick (not sure about the colours but I'd rather not get a pink one)
4- Pacifica body butter (luminizing or bronzer)
5- Macademia Oil (I'm curious to try it)

2nd bag:
1- Concealer in second lightest possible colour
2- Zoya in Piaf
3- Lip gloss or a different lipstick
4- Pacifica perfume in either scent (wasn't too excited about this but since everybody seems obsessed, I'm curious)
5- Brow gel/ Perfecting powder


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In regards to Ipsy saying they checked profiles and sent two lip products... Out of curiosity who DOESN'T like lip products??? Especially people who subscribe to beauty boxes. Seems a bit far fetched that there's that many people that DIDN'T check that they liked lip stick or gloss.


 There are people who say they hate eye shadows and people who say they hate eye pencils, that they only wear lipstick or they only wear gloss or they only like this or that. i laugh when they complain on ipsy because DUH YOU JOINED A BEAUTY PROGRAM! Do you really think they are going to stop sending any of those items altogether? LOL But seriously, there are some items ppl love and some they hate. I LOVE IT ALL! BRING IT ON!


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ok.. one last question... any idea when our ipsy dashboards update?? I want t know what I am getting..
> ...


----------



## kira685 (May 10, 2013)

it's taking all of my self control not to order a second bag! I've gone as far as clicking on my referral link lol


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mommybutterfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new here but alot of people have told me about this group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Hi! Thanks for posting! If you don't like the cream colored polish on its own you can use it under another sheer shade to make the sheer color very opaque. You can also trade on this site or FaceBook on the ipsy page. I hope this helps!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 10, 2013)

> unrelated note, YOU LOOK SO INSANELY FAMILIAR. is your name Tori? probably not, but still. you look sooooo familiar.


 Lol nope, not Tori, Trish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry


> How have you liked goodies? i had it for two months but i decided it wasnt for me :/ maybe i will try it again later


 You know, last month was my first box, and it wasn't bad, but nothing great either. My issue is with the shipping, I got the april box in May. this months box is SET to ship by the 15th, so we'll see. If they don't step, up on the shipping though, I'll be canceling.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gotcha. I mean I'd like to think they do read it. Just not sure how in depth they'll go. But perhaps ill be surprised.


 Actually it is a program (or multiple programs) that ipsy uses that has algorithms to determine our likes as well as adds up our beauty quiz profile. With thousands of subscribers no one could go through and read every person's profile and manually make a match. So it really does depend on the quiz and the categories of products we have "loved" by clicking on the site.


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are people who say they hate eye shadows and people who say they hate eye pencils, that they only wear lipstick or they only wear gloss or they only like this or that. i laugh when they complain on ipsy because DUH YOU JOINED A BEAUTY PROGRAM! Do you really think they are going to stop sending any of those items altogether? LOL But seriously, there are some items ppl love and some they hate. I LOVE IT ALL! BRING IT ON!


 
I can't remember where, but I saw someone saying they are extremely selective about what products they use &amp; which brands they will buy. Makes you wonder why she would bother with beauty subs.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember where, but I saw someone saying they are extremely selective about what products they use &amp; which brands they will buy. Makes you wonder why she would bother with beauty subs.


 People GRIPE and posture all the live long day on ipsy's site.

Sometimes I hate to go on  there.






AINT NOBODY HOT TIME FAH DAT! 

I like to be cheerful and have fun. We are the nice bunch here. YAY


----------



## alibite (May 11, 2013)

So I have a silly question. The St. Tropez lotion/bronzer is a one night only thing right? So do you put it on before or after your foundation and such? I don't really understand the point, I'm sure you could blend it in well, but only your face/neck would be tan right?


----------



## jbrookeb (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's taking all of my self control not to order a second bag! I've gone as far as clicking on my referral link lol


 Dooo eeeet....


----------



## skylola123 (May 11, 2013)

I finally got my second tracking number (orignal account) and I can't believe it but it says I should be getting the Urban Decay Moondust eyeshadow because I was one of the winners from their Facebook page. 

I never never never win anything


----------



## Charity1217 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Delete the cookies for it OR use a different browser window. I use primarily Firefox but when doing stuff for my kids I use IE.


I realize this was 8 pages ago but Thank you Zadidoll!  I got it to work!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a video review!


 It's a... lip gloss or something.

hahaha oh dear.


----------



## amy lyn (May 11, 2013)

> It's a... lip gloss or something. hahaha oh dear.


 *facepalm*


----------



## wifeandmom (May 11, 2013)

Mine is 0.5948 lbs but I am getting the UD eyeshadow. Super excited to see what goodies are in my bag! It's only a few hours away so hopefully tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## Charity1217 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ This! I cannot believe how many awesome variations there are this month! I am trying so hard to fight the temptation of a *third* bag... but every time I turn around, there's a new awesome product popping up!





> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up for a 3rd ipsy (only one has shipped) plus I've got two birchbox accounts, beauty army, goodies, and julep. Someone make me STAHP.


 Same here except I don't get Julep and get Sample Society instead!  I really want a rollerball and if I stop and think I could have bought one with the $20 I spent on 2 more bags but I get lots of extra goodies!


----------



## piinkthunder (May 11, 2013)

cant wait till the morning! jumping out of bed and running to my mailbox!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *facepalm*


 I was unreasonablly annoyed at my laptop screen...

"but what SHADE WAS IT... ARE YOU GOING TO PUT IT ON? ARE YOUUUUUUU????"


----------



## Xiang (May 11, 2013)

Yay! Got back home from work and finally got a tracking email from Ipsy. I was getting worried there. The weight is 0.5726 but I'm supposed to get the April bag as well that didn't get sent last month because of their quality problem. I wonder if that means my actual May bag is super light. Getting excited now!! =)

Still kinda wish that Ipsy won't become like BirchBox with the variations. But it's kinda fun and exciting at the same time. Ah, the suspense!


----------



## amy lyn (May 11, 2013)

Double post


----------



## amy lyn (May 11, 2013)

> I was unreasonablly annoyed at my laptop screen... "but what SHADE WAS IT... ARE YOU GOING TO PUT IT ON? ARE YOUUUUUUU????"


 No ma'am. That's all she had to say about that! I shouldn't laugh though, if I did a review it would be much worse.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 11, 2013)

> So I have a silly question. The St. Tropez lotion/bronzer is a one night only thing right? So do you put it on before or after your foundation and such? I don't really understand the point, I'm sure you could blend it in well, but only your face/neck would be tan right?


 My understanding is that it would be more for your body instead of your face, or at least thats how I would use it. Like to get a little color on my legs because my upper bodys already pretty tan.


----------



## SweetTea (May 11, 2013)

Ladies, I've had the Yaby concealer under my eyes from about 4pm until 12, so going on 8ish hours. It's held up!! Better than anything I've put under my eyes before! I set it with a small dusting of Coty Airspun and I'm super duper impressed.


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Happy birthday and congrats on graduating!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IF I ever leave Ipsy it will be because of stuff like this;
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If yours is in Hebron, KY, they just be traveling buddies. Haha


 
Mine's in KY too.... Isn't Ipsy in CA?!! ... Mine's tacking in the sights I suppose. lol


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

Ipsy's office is in CA but their factory is in NC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> DHL seems to have hubs in KY &amp; GA and that's where all the bags go through


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madelainehodg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my shipping email yesterday and received my ipsy bag today!
> 
> What I got:
> ...


 

I had the same concern with the concealer also.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 11, 2013)

A glam bag would fit inside a flat rate shipping box and ship sooooo much faster.  Why with the DHL I wont know?


----------



## jbrookeb (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A glam bag would fit inside a flat rate shipping box and ship sooooo much faster.  Why with the DHL I wont know?


 I have to wonder if DHL has cheaper shipping rates for items such as nail polishes and aerosols (assuming they're part of the monthly bag).


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ipsy's office is in CA but their factory is in NC
> 
> 
> ...


 
OH! That makes waaaay more sense.... bc I was really confused when I saw KY LOL. Thanks for letting me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... I am getting super anxious!


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2013)

Over a year ago I actually did suggest to them - in person - that they should switch to a box similar to (at the time) Target's bags. Target had custom shipping boxes for their sample bags which held the bag of samples securely. They could easily have the box personalized in a hot pink (like the bubble mailers) with the white Ipsy logo and domain url on the outside yet be big enough to have the shipping label. While the cost to get the boxes set up with a printing company would most likely be expensive to start up subsequent printings wouldn't be expensive. I still think they should go that route since it also would prevent breakage since bubble mailers were never meant to be have glass items or other fragile items sent inside. Sure there is bubble packaging that makes up the bag but it's not as safe as a rigid box. The boxes can then be sent via USPS directly which is faster in most cases (three to five days versus five to 10 days depending on the where in the US you live). But that's my two cents on the matter.



> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A glam bag would fit inside a flat rate shipping box and ship sooooo much faster.  Why with the DHL I wont know?


 Quote:

Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If yours is in Hebron, KY, they just be traveling buddies. Haha


 
Mine's in KY too.... Isn't Ipsy in CA?!! ... Mine's tacking in the sights I suppose. lol




> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy's office is in CA but their factory is in NC
> 
> ...


 As Cari12 points out, the offices are in California, the logistics warehouse is in North Carolina, DHD hubs are in Kentucky, Georgia before it lands at other hubs. Michelle is in New York City now at her other office.


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too! I suppose I'll just have to keep it carefully in the packaging, since I don't think it makes sense to buy a palette for just one thing.


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A glam bag would fit inside a flat rate shipping box and ship sooooo much faster.  Why with the DHL I wont know?


 I agree... I honestly don't care about what the outside packaging looks like, especially since they package everything nicely inside the cute makeup bag anyway! Faster shipping means a lot more to me lol patience may not be one of my virtues!


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

I would love it if they'd switch to using boxes and a faster shipping method too. Though I did notice that things were moving faster this month, not sure if DHL was just super slow last month or if Ipsy changed some things around but my bags are moving a LOT faster and they are sending them first class via USPS (3-4 days) instead of parcel post (12 days). So yay for that! 

Hopefully they'll take your suggestions into consideration soon Zadi. It sounds like it would benefit the company as a whole to provide a shipping service and method that not only could be a bit faster, but also keep the products in the bags from becoming damaged too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2013)

Not a huge fan of DHL either, but I do think that the tracking lag makes it seem worse than it actually is sometimes. My last update says 'ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY-5/10 4:34 AM CT in Des Plaines, IL.' So... no update for almost a full day, but I'm better it's in my city by now, or at least pretty close.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 11, 2013)

The glam bags don't need to be shipped in...glam bags. Lets funnel those funds to better shipping. Lol I have to think about this all the time for personal biz reasons. Don't want to seem rant-ish.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 11, 2013)

> Over a year ago I actually did suggest to them - in person - that they should switch to a box similar to (at the time) Target's bags. Target had custom shipping boxes for their sample bags which held the bag of samples securely. They could easily have the box personalized in a hot pink (like the bubble mailers) with the white Ipsy logo and domain url on the outside yet be big enough to have the shipping label. While the cost to get the boxes set up with a printing company would most likely be expensive to start up subsequent printings wouldn't be expensive. I still think they should go that route since it also would prevent breakage since bubble mailers were never meant to be have glass items or other fragile items sent inside. Sure there is bubble packaging that makes up the bag but it's not as safe as a rigid box. The boxes can then be sent via USPS directly which is faster in most cases (three to five days versus five to 10 days depending on the where in the US you live). But that's my two cents on the matter. [rule] As Cari12 points out, the offices are in California, the logistics warehouse is in North Carolina, DHD hubs are in Kentucky, Georgia before it lands at other hubs. Michelle is in New York City now at her other office.


 How receptive were they about it? I'm nosey, I know, I'm sorry, lol.


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

Just checked my tracking again and one of my bags is due to be delivered on MONDAY. Like as in 2 days from now MONDAY! I don't know what fire got lit under DHL &amp; USPS (and I'll believe it when I see it show up, haha) but this is SO much better than last month. Hopefully the 2nd bag updates to show the same :-D


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

Oh and watching YouTube unboxing videos has me super curious to smell the Juice beauty lipgloss now. And craving lemon starbursts since that's what one of the girls compared it to


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 11, 2013)

I'm totally trolling while TIPSY wishing I had my IPSY right N-O-W at 430 AM LOL!!?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm totally trolling while TIPSY wishing I had my IPSY right N-O-W at 430 AM LOL!!?


 lol. Tipsy FTW!


----------



## bowskt (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I suppose I'll just have to keep it carefully in the packaging, since I don't think it makes sense to buy a palette for just one thing.


 You could make a DIY one if you don't have a magnetic palette. I bet you probably have a few tiny cardboard boxes (like ones that boutique jewelry usually come in) and you could put some fun printed wrapping paper on it or draw/bedazzle it, then just superglue or glue gun to secure an old fridge magnet (I'm thinking one of those thin flexible ones that are usually square, not a thick round one) to the bottom. It wouldn't be the best for purse travel, but it would probably do for staying at home and most likely you have some items at home you could use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

After typing all this I kinda want to get my Saturday DIY-on lol


----------



## jbrookeb (May 11, 2013)

> You could make a DIY one if you don't have a magnetic palette. I bet you probably have a few tiny cardboard boxes (like ones that boutique jewelry usually come in) and you could put some fun printed wrapping paper on it or draw/bedazzle it, then just superglue or glue gun to secure an old fridge magnet (I'm thinking one of those thin flexible ones that are usually square, not a thick round one) to the bottom. It wouldn't be the best for purse travel, but it would probably do for staying at home and most likely you have some items at home you could use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  After typing all this I kinda want to get my Saturday DIY-on lol


 DIYing is fun! I made a magnetic makeup palette using a gift card holder I bought at Walmart and some 0.99 magnet sheets from the craft section. You can also magnetize the entire tin thereby eliminating the need for magnetic sheets.


----------



## catchingastar21 (May 11, 2013)

Just checked the tracking and my bag arrived at the local post office at 5 this morning.  So hopefully it shows up today!


----------



## SassyVee (May 11, 2013)

Does anyone know which concealer shades they're sending out? The only one I've seen so far is buff.


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 11, 2013)

I have a question, how does the whole trading you don't like things you got this month in your bag work on here?


----------



## angieb615 (May 11, 2013)

So frustrating because I live 45 minutes from the warehouse but the bag has to go to GA then come back to NC...can I just go to the warehouse and pick out what I want? lol. This is my first month with ipsy, I'm excited!


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 11, 2013)

Instead up going up the seaboard (NC to NJ To PA (Philly)) DHL took mine to KY.

This just isn't fair!  I can't wait for my bag - the suspense is killing me!


----------



## skylola123 (May 11, 2013)

Well my bag was about 2.5 hours away from me since the 9th and still nothing. It said it had been transferred to USPS but now it hasn't updated since then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sorry in advance, this is going to sound SO WRONG, but when I read that, I was thinking of a skeezy postman that has a woman come up to him and say "I know you have something for me" and he's all like "Is she asking me what I think she's asking me?"
> ...


----------



## LindseyJ (May 11, 2013)

My first bag is out for delivery today! Its the one that weighs .472 or something close to that. Cant wait to get off work and see what I get! My second bag still just shows that it left KY on Thursday so I don't know when I'll get that one. Hopefully Monday. My third one hasn't shipped yet...


----------



## irene- (May 11, 2013)

If there's anyone on my side of town (southwestern states- AZ to be specific) glam bags coming this way are going thru Texas right now. This is my bag's tracking:


----------



## Rochellena (May 11, 2013)

I got my first bag! Got the polish in Blu, the concealer, the vanilla rollerball, the lipstick in Daydream, and the Nume oil.

So happy about this bag! The hair oil is the only thing I didn't really want, but 4/5 isn't bad and I think my mom would love it. The lipstick is wonderful! I was hesitant about the color because it's so out of my typical comfort zone, but it looked so pretty on me! It wasn't drying at all either. I love it. I never thought I'd love a lipstick (much more of a gloss kind of person), but now I kind of want to go buy all of them. 

Can't wait to see what I get in my 2nd bag. It's supposed to be delivered today! Yay! 

Now, if I can just resist signing up for a third bag....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

Package Services
Out for Delivery
May 11, 2013, 8:56 am

YESSSSS!!!!!


----------



## diana16 (May 11, 2013)

I ordered i second one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I might get a third one ugh i should wait for my first one though! Have anyone of y'all received the St. Tropez and if so what was your weight?? I really want to get it


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 11, 2013)

seriously annoyed by the nationwide tour my bag is taking:





hopefully it will arrive by tuesday. 

((and my Birchbox just shipped yesterday so i'm waiting on EVERYTHING))


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seriously annoyed by the nationwide tour my bag is taking:
> 
> ...


 ahhahahahhahah!! "nation wide tour" hahhahah talk about an IPSY boomerang!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## macstarlite (May 11, 2013)

Not a fan of my bag at all but I can give it to my relatives in the Philippines. -Nume hair oil -Yaby concealer in buff juice beauty lipgloss in buff -Mirabella lip liner in HHypnotic -Zoya polish in Piaf


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 11, 2013)

Got my bag! So I got Julie like I wanted yay! I didn't care whether to get lipgloss or lipstick. Not sure about the color fig though. I really wanted a Pacifica roller ball but instead got Pacifica bronzing butter ugh. I'm fine being fair thank you. I don't need any bronze lol I got the yaby in buff. Which I feel won't work for my fair skin. Also got the mirabella powder. Meh. I guess I should look into trading now!


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Azura Nova* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi new member here! Decided to join because I've been stalking this board for about 40 pages now, I'm also blaming you guys for making me buy a second bag
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the madhouse lol!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would totally trade you a rollerball for the finishing powder if I get it. I have two bags coming...one I get (allegedly) on the 16th, the other - I haven't received a notice yet. Keep me in mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

I've always been wondering this but.... why is mirabella so expensive.... is it worth it?  $30 for a powder and $26 for a lipgloss...... that's even more expensive than MAC...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would totally trade you a rollerball for the finishing powder if I get it. I have two bags coming...one I get (allegedly) on the 16th, the other - I haven't received a notice yet. Keep me in mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome! I'll try to remember lol.


----------



## unicorn (May 11, 2013)

my bag is out for delivery! weee!


----------



## saku (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've always been wondering this but.... why is mirabella so expensive.... is it worth it?  $30 for a powder and $26 for a lipgloss...... that's even more expensive than MAC...


 Honestly, I think this is just marketing strategy. They make us think that their products are really worth that much. Or maybe, since they work with a few subscription services, they jack up the prices to make us think we get a huge value in our bags. I'm just speculating, but I know I won't be buying full price from such brands..


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, I've had the Yaby concealer under my eyes from about 4pm until 12, so going on 8ish hours. It's held up!! Better than anything I've put under my eyes before! I set it with a small dusting of Coty Airspun and I'm super duper impressed.


 i didnt care much about the concealer but its nice to know its good


----------



## Jane725 (May 11, 2013)

So I was on the verge of buying a nude lipgloss from sephora, but I can't tell if the champagne color would work and if I should just wait to see if I get it (or something I can trade for it)... It's possible I'll get it today but more likely I'll get it on Monday.



  has anyone gotten it who could swatch it?  Or knows if its glittery?


----------



## lissa1307 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone got the weight .4848 for their bag


 no, but mine says .4915...pretty close....im nervous about whats in it...don't know why, i love ipsy, i always try everything at least once and if i dont like it it goes into my daughters "play" makeup,lmao.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 11, 2013)

NYC over here... Doesn't look like ill be getting it until Monday or even later :/


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2013)

I hate all of you who are getting your bags today! LOL Our tracking still says the same thing as yesterday! LOL


----------



## CaptainSassy (May 11, 2013)

Here's mine. My weight was .5665 Lip gloss in fig and polish in Jacqueline


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm totally trolling while TIPSY wishing I had my IPSY right N-O-W at 430 AM LOL!!?






 WAHOOO!! My kinda ipster! heehee


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 11, 2013)

I got my first bag (of 2) today! I also got the Nume code even though I thought that only people who got the hair oil would get it.





I got the Zoya shade I wanted the most (Julie), the Mirabella Powder, Juice Beauty Lip Gloss in Fig, the tanning lotion, and the Yaby in Buff (which looks too dark for me). I am still very happy with this bag despite there being 2 products I probably won't use. I can't wait to see what is in my second one!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 11, 2013)

> If there's anyone on my side of town (southwestern states- AZ to be specific) glam bags coming this way are going thru Texas right now. This is my bag's tracking:


 Mine is still in GA as of this morning. I always get mine SUPER late. Idk why. ðŸ˜”


----------



## MaiteS (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first bag (of 2) today! I also got the Nume code even though I thought that only people who got the hair oil would get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## LindseyJ (May 11, 2013)

My first bag is probably sitting in my mailbox right now and I'm stuck at work in the office all day!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 11, 2013)

I am thrilled with my bag -- the smallest item is opposite end of the spectrum from the skin tone I put down, but I have a friend who can use it! I love it!


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2013)

A few things about sharing with MUT members what you received from Ipsy. 
 Please *do not* post about your pictures being on your blog.




This is a main forum rule no-no and the post will be edited or outright not validated (which essentially "deletes" the post). The mods and I had to not validate a couple that were caught by the spam filter due to the post containing only the link to their blog with a similar message of visiting their blog for pics or more info on what they received.


 You may use the spoiler tags if you wish however at this time it's no longer required.







 If you can include the weight of your bag (from your tracking info) that would be great. If it's possible (if you have a postal scale or kitchen scale) can you include the actual weight of all the items in the pink bubble mailer? (This is not an actual rule or anything but it'd be nice for those still waiting to see what they maybe getting.)


----------



## unicorn (May 11, 2013)

Its here! Bag weight was 0.5139 lbs.





I'm pretty happy with it. I got:


Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Bronzing Butter
Zoya Polish in Julie
Juice Beauty Gloss in Champagne
Mirabella Color Sheer Lipstick in Posey
Yaby Concealer in Buff

I'm REALLY happy I got one of the coconut crushed pearl Pacifica body butters. The Zoya is the color I was hoping for too! Yaby concealer is a meh.. I'm pretty set on concealer and this is definitely too dark. I'll give it to my sister, who is far more tan than I could ever hope to be. I was a little confused at first getting two lip products.. but I do love lip stuff, so I'm not complaining.

I love the mirabella lipstick - its a sheer fuchsia color. The Juice Champagne gloss is really sheer and lovely too - I layered it over the lipstick and it gives it a subtle shimmer. Also, *it smells like a chocolate orange* and is making me insanely hungry. IT SMELLS SO GOOD I WANT TO EAT IT.

Also, I got the Nu-Me voucher and didn't get any Nu-Me products.. so I think its possible everyone gets one, not just people who got Nu-Me samples.


----------



## katcole (May 11, 2013)

I caved at the last second and just signed back up. Where do I change my likes etc? I see my hair color and eye color  but where is the quiz?


----------



## skylola123 (May 11, 2013)

What color is the moondust? Did you win in the Facebook giveaway?



> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with my bag -- the smallest item is opposite end of the spectrum from the skin tone I put down, but I have a friend who can use it! I love it!


----------



## unicorn (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was on the verge of buying a nude lipgloss from sephora, but I can't tell if the champagne color would work and if I should just wait to see if I get it (or something I can trade for it)... It's possible I'll get it today but more likely I'll get it on Monday.
> 
> ...


 Its really sheer and has a subtle golden-champagne shimmer. I think its better for layering than wearing alone, there really isn't much of any color, just shine and a little shimmer. I'll be swatching stuff from my bag in a few - I'll upload some pics soon.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 11, 2013)

> If there's anyone on my side of town (southwestern states- AZ to be specific) glam bags coming this way are going thru Texas right now. This is my bag's tracking:


 Yes!!! I live in NM and I just checked and mine is in TX too! Hoping to get it monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what was the weight of this bag?


 This one is 0.509


----------



## Jane725 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Its really sheer and has a subtle golden-champagne shimmer. I think its better for layering than wearing alone, there really isn't much of any color, just shine and a little shimmer. I'll be swatching stuff from my bag in a few - I'll upload some pics soon.


Ahh, okay, I'll just go ahead and get the other gloss I was looking at.  Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 11, 2013)

Well, just got my first bag, and it is pretty much my worst nightmare 



 as far as the "variations" go!  I got:

1. Zoya in Blu (my 3rd choice--so acceptable)

2. Yaby concealer in buff--ok, but probably too dark for me to use

3. Juice Beauty in pink (something I did want, even if I wanted the lipstick a teensy bit more)

4. Urban Decay (a BIG, BIG bonus, so any color is ok even if it wasn't my 1st or 2nd choice--Zodiac--probably my 3rd choice anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

BUT...here's the kicker...

5. St. Tropez--ARRGGHHH!  Would have much preferred the Coconut Lotion--probably going to try to trade, but will wait until my other bags come

6. Nume--DOUBLE ARRGGHHH!  Didn't want oil in general, but if I had to get it, would've preferred the Macadamia oil

Makes me a bit concerned, but ironically, glad I signed up for that 4th bag, at least for now.  I still want both rollerballs, the Mirabella gloss, one or two lipsticks, Pink and Purple Zoya.  If Ipsy keeps up this variation crap, I WILL cancel ALL my accounts, but for now, I'm thinking I will keep just one next month.  Without the Urban Decay, I don't know, though, so good thing they tossed it in as it made this bag soooo worth it for me, despite the disappointments.  I just don't believe them anymore when they say they have some sort of computer system/algorithm or whatever that looks at what you post on Ipsy.  I also don't believe they took profiles into account.  If they did, I would NOT have gotten St. Tropez OR Nume.

Oh well.  I will try to post pics later, but have to run for now.  I will say I didn't open ANYTHING and try it, not even the pink gloss I'm almost certain I want.  I plan on preserving everything fresh and clean for trading later on--so the Ipsy fever will continue--haha!  The only thing I did open, just to make sure it was in there, was the Nume, since we did see a video where it was empty.  No worries.  The goo is in there--now I just need someone to take it off my hands, lol!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

5/11/2013 07:04 AM CT Memphis, TN TENDERED TO USPS 
WAHOOOOOOOOOO!! My bag is "walkin' in Memphis... walkin' with its feet ten feet off of Beale..."

This bag needs to be "Walkin' to New Orleans..."






This Groove Break brought to you by insanity, obsession and ipsy

*curtsy*


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 11, 2013)

Oh, PS--My weight was .599 with the Urban Decay.  Hope this helps someone!!!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've always been wondering this but.... why is mirabella so expensive.... is it worth it?  $30 for a powder and $26 for a lipgloss...... that's even more expensive than MAC...


 Mirabella is primarily a makeup artist's line created by a salon owner/skin care professional. It is a salon brand and is all mineral based with high end ingredients. It's used in a lot of spas.

From the site:

"As the leading cosmetic line used by salon professionals, Mirabella strives to provide a luxury cosmetic experience in a salon and spa environment, and then assist women in recreating that salon look at home.   By offering educational courses, technicals, Youtube product review and application videos, Mirabella keeps you up to date with the latest in artistry tips and techniques."


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

to those who got your bags: did you pretty much get what you marked on your ipsy quiz?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

Ok, I love the bag, zoya, concealer, and lipstick... but here's why I'm disappointed. I did NOT have self-tanner selected, and I got the St. Tropez I did not even have lipstick selected, just lipgloss... so I have no idea why Ipsy thought I'm a "lipaholic" and gave me both (although I do like the colors, and I'll definitely use them!) I have "perfume" AND "body lotion" selected on my profile, but received neither. So to answer RuCa Hj Lee's question, no I don't think they looked at my profile AT ALL. I'm going to make an order on Pacifica using the discount code, so I won't have to be without, but I am seriously disappointed in (what I perceive as) their complete disregard of my profile. However, I did get Space Cowboy for my UD shadow, and that pretty much makes up for it all!!! Darn it, sorry to keep editing my post. Weight was .5454, including the UD shadow.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mirabella is primarily a makeup artist's line created by a salon owner/skin care professional. It is a salon brand and is all mineral based with high end ingredients. It's used in a lot of spas.
> 
> ...


 ahh i see.. I wonder why Ipsy would get us such expensive  professional stuff..


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the weight too please!

thank you, magicalmom!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

Still no sign of the Anastasia yet! Has anyone who had a bag weight of 0.38 or 0.39 received theirs yet?


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled with my bag -- the smallest item is opposite end of the spectrum from the skin tone I put down, but I have a friend who can use it! I love it!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ooh! That eyeshadow is gorgeous! What was the weight on this bag?


----------



## beautydoll (May 11, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery!!!! Going to stalk the mailroom now and keep looking out my window to see if the mailman car is parked around there... haha


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first bag (of 2) today! I also got the Nume code even though I thought that only people who got the hair oil would get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautydoll (May 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I would have loved to get your bag!!!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh i see.. I wonder why Ipsy would get us such expensive  professional stuff..


 There are a lot of makeup artists on ipsy as well as beginners. The companies who sample with ipsy see a huge surge in business, new customers and get a whole new internet market when they pair with a beauty box. It is good business sense for any brand that needs exposure or wants to branch out. Probably Mirabella is going for a more retail market online as well as their wholesale salon/spa market.


----------



## zombielovrr (May 11, 2013)

My weight is .542 =]  I should be getting mine Monday!


----------



## greenflipflops (May 11, 2013)

I hate nearly everything I got in my bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone would like to trade, let me know.


Mirabella Glimmer Gloss. It doesn't say the color name but it's a shimmery red in really sleek, pretty packaging.
Zoya nail polish in Julie.
Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl body butter in Sun Kissed.
Yaby concealer in Honey.
Pacifica  perfume roll-on, Tahitian Gardenia.

I don't mind the roll-on as it doesn't smell overwhelmingly floral. It's a light scent that's perfect for spring and summer. I can smell a hint of the tea leaves.

However, I hate purple pastels and of course that would be the color I get for Zoya! I also hate lip gloss and I have already received a million lip glosses from ipsy and birchbox (just got another lipgloss from them for this month, sigh). Why do they never send me a lipstick? I don't need a bronzing lotion either as I tan easily enough. Just 15 minutes is enough to have my skin turn a deeper shade.
I'm just surprised that there were so many variations available this month and I happened to get the ones I'm least interested in! What luck.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no sign of the Anastasia yet!
> 
> Has anyone who had a bag weight of 0.38 or 0.39 received theirs yet?


 I should be getting my second bag on Monday and it weighs .388.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are a lot of makeup artists on ipsy as well as beginners. The companies who sample with ipsy see a huge surge in business, new customers and get a whole new internet market when they pair with a beauty box. It is good business sense for any brand that needs exposure or wants to branch out. Probably Mirabella is going for a more retail market online as well as their wholesale salon/spa market.


 oh I didn't know there were makeup artists subscribed to ipsy.. but it does make sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm not complaining about getting expensive products but it does suck when I like something and I can't buy it regardless of the discount because it's so expensive.... 

man.. i really gotta get back to writing this paper =___=

i need this ipsy bag to not get so distracted and graduate LOL


----------



## Kaylay (May 11, 2013)

Anyone with a weight of.657 with no Ud?


----------



## lovepinkk (May 11, 2013)

> Ok, I love the bag, zoya, concealer, and lipstick... but here's why I'm disappointed. I did NOT have self-tanner selected, and I got the St. Tropez I did not even have lipstick selected, just lipgloss... so I have no idea why Ipsy thought I'm a "lipaholic" and gave me both (although I do like the colors, and I'll definitely use them!) I have "perfume" AND "body lotion" selected on my profile, but received neither. So to answer RuCa Hj Lee's question, no I don't think they looked at my profile AT ALL. I'm going to make an order on Pacifica using the discount code, so I won't have to be without, but I am seriously disappointed in (what I perceive as) their complete disregard of my profile. However, I did get Space Cowboy for my UD shadow, and that pretty much makes up for it all!!! Darn it, sorry to keep editing my post. Weight was .5454, including the UD shadow.


 omg i want the space cowboy UD so bad!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

Thank you ALL for posting your pictures, listing the items and the weights. I am enjoying reading all these posts. i am so sorry for the disappointed ladies. I know there will be a ton of trading going on once more people get their bags. You can still get want you want!

Zadidoll had posted a link that explains the trading here if you need help. I have never traded before, but I might be doing the same.

I think all the bags look beautiful and i think I will be happy with anything at all except that brow gel. LOL

Cheer Up, Honey Pie. 



 We will all make it nice for one another!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone with a weight of.657 with no Ud?


 Mine is .6237 WITH the UD -- so maybe close? It is with USPS as of today.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .6237 WITH the UD -- so maybe close? It is with USPS as of today.


 ahhhhhhhh grrr nevermind! LOL that makes no freakin sense!!!! My little steppies are here this weekend so i am completely sleep deprived!! LOL


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 11, 2013)

My bag is in my state! My bag is in my state!...::takes deep breath::...My bag is in my state!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh I didn't know there were makeup artists subscribed to ipsy.. but it does make sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I understand. I guess ipsy appeals to many socioeconomic markets. I always Google a product I like and then i will get it on eBay if it is cheaper! I'm on a fixed income-- I am disabled, so every penny counts. But makeup is my little monthly luxury that makes me happy and keeps me going and smiling!

NOW, YOUNG LADY-- TURN OFF THE INTERNET!!! 






Do your work!

We are rooting for you to graduate!

ipsy can wait.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is in my state! My bag is in my state!...::takes deep breath::...My bag is in my state!


 weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved at the last second and just signed back up. Where do I change my likes etc? I see my hair color and eye color  but where is the quiz?


 Go to ipsy &gt; click on the tabs at top of page ABOUT &gt; click on THE STYLISTS &gt; click on retake the quiz


----------



## saku (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand. I guess ipsy appeals to many socioeconomic markets. I always Google a product I like and then i will get it on eBay if it is cheaper! I'm on a fixed income-- I am disabled, so every penny counts. But makeup is my little monthly luxury that makes me happy and keeps me going and smiling!
> 
> ...


 OUCH! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its here! Bag weight was 0.5139 lbs.
> 
> ...


 I love that bag!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What color is the moondust? Did you win in the Facebook giveaway?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand. I guess ipsy appeals to many socioeconomic markets. I always Google a product I like and then i will get it on eBay if it is cheaper! I'm on a fixed income-- I am disabled, so every penny counts. But makeup is my little monthly luxury that makes me happy and keeps me going and smiling!
> 
> ...


 awww thank you &lt;3 I will have to turn off the internet because I've been on this site a little too long hahhaha (all week =_=).... I will be back later tonight though hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Mindcaviar:  I'm really excited for you since your bag is near home!!! 

I keep repeating to myself that if I finish this paper my prize will be my ipsy bags on Monday haha

Anyhoo, I will see you ladies later tonightt &lt;3!!!

Toodles~


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Moondust is in "Stargazer", it is super sparkly and  gorgeous gold. Not an every day shadow, but so pretty. I got it from having two referrals.
> ...


 AHH I think this might be very similar to what I'm getting.. I have UD too.. mine's 0.5178


----------



## alphaloria (May 11, 2013)

Here's mine:





Weight: 0.5093

Zoya in Jacqueline: I would have liked a color versus a nude, but I can use this with glitters.

Juice Beauty Gloss in Champagne: Glittery and not sticky!

Mirabella lipstick in Daydream

Yaby Concealer in Buff

Pacifica Bronzing Body Butter

I did not select lip gloss or bronzing products in my beauty quiz, but I'll use both. Super glad I did not receive a perfume. I really just resubbed for the Zoya, so the rest is gravy. Love the bag and overall I am pretty thrilled with the contents!


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Moondust is in "Stargazer", it is super sparkly and  gorgeous gold. Not an every day shadow, but so pretty. I got it from having two referrals.
> ...


 That is really really pretty. Thanks!


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 11, 2013)

Has anyone received their bags with the weight of 0.4922 yet? I am so anxious to see what I got! The email said I will be getting the UD shadow and I'm supposed to get a replacement bag from last month so I know I couldn't have gotten any hair oil and most likely no lotion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


 Another thing you can do is use one coat under sheer colors in order to make them opaque. That  looks like a really nice bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight is .542 =]  I should be getting mine Monday!


I think we are bag twinsies...mine is .5426


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

Ok... to mend my broken heart of not receiving any Pacifica in my bag, I got on the website, and found that they are offering free shipping with any order $25+ until Mother's Day! (tomorrow, in case you had forgotten!).  And they accept multiple discount codes.  I was able to use the free shipping code, AND the Ipsy discount code, AND for signing up for their email list I got a code for a free Color Quench Lip in Sugared Fig.  The order ended up being just under $21... or, approximately the cost of two more Ipsy bags.  I'm so glad I decided to just place an order instead of rolling the dice for a possible two more bags of items I may have ended up not liking.  Here's what I got:

1Ã— French Lilac Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Persian Rose Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Island Vanilla Mini Body Butter Tube $7.00
1Ã— Sea Foam Complete Face Wash $11.00
1Ã— Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00
1Ã— Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00

Oh and one of the $2 sample tins ended up being free because my order went over $25.  (So, free $2 tin, free $7 lip quench, free $6 shipping, and a $5.20 discount... over $20 off! Yay me!)

My only sadness was that they are out of stock on the Luminizing Mini Body Butter.  But then I thought of how often I would actually use a glittery body lotion, now that I'm not in my teens or 20s, and I'm like oh yeah... pretty much would never wear it!

Happy Pacifica Dance!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 11, 2013)

Mine FINALLY departed Hebron, KY this morning. Probably wont see it until Tuesday or even Wednesday. Bummer :/


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok... to mend my broken heart of not receiving any Pacifica in my bag, I got on the website, and found that they are offering free shipping with any order $25+ until Mother's Day! (tomorrow, in case you had forgotten!).  And they accept multiple discount codes.  I was able to use the free shipping code, AND the Ipsy discount code, AND for signing up for their email list I got a code for a free Color Quench Lip in Sugared Fig.  The order ended up being just under $21... or, approximately the cost of two more Ipsy bags.  I'm so glad I decided to just place an order instead of rolling the dice for a possible two more bags of items I may have ended up not liking.  Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh that is a heck of a deal you got! I was lucky enough to get the roller ball but I still think I might be tempted to head over to Pacifica seeing these great deals....would love to try all those different scents!


----------



## singerchick (May 11, 2013)

Okay. 0.5419 without shadow (rats!). Anbody get this one?


----------



## DonnaD (May 11, 2013)

Why do you people hate me?!  My bag should be here on Monday but I just caved and got a second bag!  Do you guys think I'm made of money?  Horrible, horrible enablers!


----------



## starfighter82 (May 11, 2013)

I'm excited to receive my bag! The shipping hasn't updated at all so I am a little impatient, but I have birchbox arriving today to help tide me over.

I just logged into my ipsy account and it says I am not subscribed. I am a little confused as I signed up for a month to month subscription and have been receiving bags since October of 2012. This month my box says it shipped, and I was charged just fine. Anyone else having this issue? I checked to see if maybe the card I use expired, but it doesn't expire for another 2 years.


----------



## wadedl (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do you people hate me?!  My bag should be here on Monday but I just caved and got a second bag!  Do you guys think I'm made of money?  Horrible, horrible enablers!






 I ended up with 3 bags! It does mean next month I get an extra though! Now if my first bag would finally show up so I can calm down a little. It was received by my local post office this morning but it probably won't come until Monday! I wish I could just go pick it up!!!!


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep repeating to myself that if I finish this paper my prize will be my ipsy bags on Monday haha


 I've started using my (many, at the moment) incoming packages as motivation to clean.  I can't open anything until my apartment is straightened up.  Everything is going to be stacked against the wall taunting me until this place no longer looks like the after picture of a police search.  Except it is such a wreck right now that I'm doing a progress thing because it's such a daunting prospect right now that all-or-nothing just makes me feel defeated before I even start:  Half of the kitchen is clean, so I can open the box that I know contains hair clips from Julep. My futon (couch) will be taken care of this afternoon when my aunt comes over and helps me turn the cushion (queen-sized futon = need help for this part), so I got to open my LBB with a Pixi liner and magenta glittery wallet.  My ipsy bag is going to be a huge incentive now that I'm pretty sure I'm getting  Pacifica rollerball but don't know for sure what's in there, although it just left Hebron, so it's going to take a few days to get here.  At the rate it's moving and I'm making progress, this place might actually be clean before my bag gets here which would be fanfreakingtastic.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm crazy pale, too, and have pink undertones. So I'm pretty worried about getting that buff concealer. It looks quite dark and YELLOW. Also really hope I don't get any bronzing/self tanning nonsense... if i want my skin to be darker, I'll go outside.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's the gloss I'm hoping for, though. Mine has been sitting in KY for a few days, and the other one hasn't shipped yet. OH, THE IMPATIENCE!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2013)

Leigh... what were the other promo codes you used? (You enabler, you! LOL)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok... to mend my broken heart of not receiving any Pacifica in my bag, I got on the website, and found that they are offering free shipping with any order $25+ until Mother's Day! (tomorrow, in case you had forgotten!).  And they accept multiple discount codes.  I was able to use the free shipping code, AND the Ipsy discount code, AND for signing up for their email list I got a code for a free Color Quench Lip in Sugared Fig.  The order ended up being just under $21... or, approximately the cost of two more Ipsy bags.  I'm so glad I decided to just place an order instead of rolling the dice for a possible two more bags of items I may have ended up not liking.  Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


 That's  a great deal!


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


 
Now I want that Juice gloss even more! That is exactly what I was hoping Champagne would be like! *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## StuffedMailbox (May 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 

I received my bag this morning. 

I have Zoya in Piaf (which I'd like to trade for just about any color)

Yaby in Vanilla (which I'd also like to trade for a darker shade)

Nume Serum (up for trades as well)

Pacifica Island Vanilla Perfume

Juice Beauty in Pink

I think this is a great bag, hopefully I can trade the yaby and zoya for different shades and it will be perfect!

Edit:  How do you all purchase a second bag?  I would totally love a second bag of this month's but I don't know how.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leigh... what were the other promo codes you used? (You enabler, you! LOL)


 I know, I'm so bad!

Ipsy code: beauty20

Free shipping at $25:  freeship25

and the free item code is sent via email when you sign up for their mailing list... I'm not sure if it's different for every person, so I'll leave that up to you all to get your code!

You enter the codes last, right before checkout, you put one per line (i.e. type in the code, hit "enter", type in another code, etc) in the space provided.  Then hit "recalculate total".  THEN you'll get a refreshed shipping window for you to select the free shipping.  Everything else will show up in your "order review" window.


----------



## beautybeth (May 11, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just subscribed... (again, was an un-subbie for a bit) - All I can say is that I hope I get a bag as a late subscriber as awesome as the ones they've already sent out. Wow.. really good stuff!


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

Did anyone get a bag that weights 0.47 lbs.? That's what mine is but being overseas most likely I wont get it until the end of the month and the suspense is killing me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 11, 2013)

I love how my package has gone from NC to KY to GA when I'm in SC bahahah


----------



## LindseyJ (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get a bag that weights 0.47 lbs.? That's what mine is but being overseas most likely I wont get it until the end of the month and the suspense is killing me.


 One of mine is .472 and I'm getting it today. Whenever I finally get off work! I'll post on here what I get.


----------



## lisaSecretGlam (May 11, 2013)

does anyones bag weigh .459 ? what did you get?


----------



## Jaly (May 11, 2013)

I noticed, no one gotten the brow gel yet. Or at least those that posted their bag didn't get it


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I noticed, no one gotten the brow gel yet. Or at least those that posted their bag didn't get it


 I'm willing to bet that I'm in the brow gel wave, my package was on the light side with .37 ish


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 11, 2013)

Anybody receive their bag that was .718 with UD?


----------



## Rochellena (May 11, 2013)

My first bag was .4765 and had

Zoya in Blu
Concealer in Buff
Mirabella Lipstick in Daydream
Pacifica Rollerball in Vanilla 
and the Nume oil


My second bag was .467 with

Zoya in Jacqueline
Concealer in Buff (still too dark and yellow)
Juice Beauty Gloss in Pink
Mirabella Lip Liner in Hypnotic
and the St Tropez



I am so happy with my bags now I can't decide if I want a third or just use that 10 dollars towards getting the Zoya in Neely...Decisions Decisions


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm willing to bet that I'm in the brow gel wave, my package was on the light side with .37 ish


 Same here, my 2nd bag is .3943 and just based on all the combos and weights I've seen so far I'm almost positive it has the brow gel, and possibly lip liner. 

I also haven't seen anyone post a bag with the pink Zoya polish.


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I'm so bad!
> 
> ...


 The code for the lip quench is FREEQUENCH25


----------



## cskeiser (May 11, 2013)

I received my bag today:

Zoya in Jacqueline (beige)

Yaby in Buff (love the feel of it!)

Vanilla roll-on (like the scent, but I have a lot of perfumes...)

Pacifica lotion

Juice lipgloss in pink (seems ok, smells like Goo Gone to me....)

overall, I'm happy.... glad I didn't receive a bright lipstick, or lip liner which I never wear....


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 1Ã— French Lilac Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
> ...


 MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I LOVE LOVE LOVE Pacifica!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am like a cheerleader for this company. 

I have all these items, too! I use the face wash daily, the lotion for my hands, (DELICIOUS!) and the sugared fig balm stays in my desk drawer for daily use, too. My living room is scented in Waikiki Pikake and my bedroom in Island Vanilla. The Lilac and Rose are a little bit too much of a "one note" fragrance for me, but those are going in my steppie's Holiday stocking. Oh, I have not tried the Indian Coconut yet, though! Will have to try that next. GREAT HAUL!!! 



 Doing Pacifica Dance with YOU! yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 11, 2013)

I just checked my tracking and it got missent T_T  It's in PA now. I thought since it was in IL I'd get it soon in MI. Ugh...that's never happened before! Anyone else have that happen?

Oh well...still excited for my bag.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I LOVE LOVE LOVE Pacifica!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am like a cheerleader for this company.
> 
> ...


 I am so glad to hear that someone else has used the facewash!  I'm always on the look out for my HG wash (stupid combo skin).  I have loved the scent of Lilac for YEARS, I'm so happy to find it in perfume form!

Wheeeeeeee Pacifica dancing!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The code for the lip quench is FREEQUENCH25


 Ok, then it's a universal code! Wasn't sure on that.  Thank you , MissTrix!


----------



## Emr410 (May 11, 2013)

I just got my bags and received the following: Bag 1 Zoya Jaqueline Pacifica roll on Yaby in Honey (which looks way too dark) mirabella lipstick in Posy Macademia hair oil Bag 2 Zoya in Julie Pacifica roll on Yaby in honey again Mirabella Shimmerati glimmer gloss in a hot pink color (definitely something I want to trade) Pacifica crushers pearl bronzing butter I am not sure why I got the Honey color concealer. I looked at my profile and it says skin tone: light. I do not know if there is a way to look at or retake your beauty quiz. I would be interested to do that or at least see what my answers were. Anybody know how to do that?


----------



## AMaas (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love how my package has gone from NC to KY to GA when I'm in SC bahahah


Mine did the same thing!  I'm in NC!  Why in the world would it have traveled to 2 other states, only to come back to NC...?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my bags and received the following:
> 
> Bag 1
> ...


 That's a good mix of products! Did you get the perfume in both flavors? (yes I love saying flavor instead of scent lol)


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do you people hate me?!  My bag should be here on Monday but I just caved and got a second bag!  Do you guys think I'm made of money?  Horrible, horrible enablers!


 I am bound and determined to have a trial for witchcraft as clearly these ladies have us both spellbound!!! (Ordered a second bag because of ipsy fever, too!!) HAHahhhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## puffyeyes (May 11, 2013)

Nice!  I wouldn't mind if there was a mix up/run out and I get 2 lip products as well.


----------



## blondie415 (May 11, 2013)

I  am not a happy camper got my bag and it stinks. Got a lipstick that is almost a light purple color, got the perfume which I like, got an eybrow gel and don't have eyebrows I draw mine in. got the zoya in pink which is pretty and the conceler is the perfect color and won the moondust eyeshadow which is nice I hope my next bag is better

Here is what exactly I got

        Pacifica Island Vanila Perfume

        Anastasia Eyebrow Gel

         Mirabella Lipstick Daydream

         Zoya (Pink)Gie Gie

        Yaby Conceler (buff)

Urban Decay Eyeshadow (Moondust)  *BONUS*


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

Ohh that's not a bad idea! It'll probably never get done though my projects have a way of falling through lol



> You could make a DIY one if you don't have a magnetic palette. I bet you probably have a few tiny cardboard boxes (like ones that boutique jewelry usually come in) and you could put some fun printed wrapping paper on it or draw/bedazzle it, then just superglue or glue gun to secure an old fridge magnet (I'm thinking one of those thin flexible ones that are usually square, not a thick round one) to the bottom. It wouldn't be the best for purse travel, but it would probably do for staying at home and most likely you have some items at home you could use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  After typing all this I kinda want to get my Saturday DIY-on lol


----------



## Emr410 (May 11, 2013)

> That's a good mix of products! Did you get the perfume in both flavors? (yes I love saying flavor instead of scent lol)


 Yes I did. (I say flavors sometimes too )


----------



## Cylarne (May 11, 2013)

I just recieved mine today, the weight was 0.547. 

Zoya in Julie (lavender shimmer)

Pacifica Island Vanilla Roll-On

Yaby in Honey (A bit too dark for me, I'm quite a bit fairer)

Pacifica Coconut Crushed pearl bronzing body butter

Mirabella Glimmer Gloss in Ruby Red

I've been watching ipsy/myglam for a while and this was the first time I subscribed. I'm really happy with it and wish I had done it sooner! I like that they send out actual makeup products. Compared to my birchbox from this month (which i still haven't gotten yet, even though it shipped days before ipsy), this is so much more exciting. Very happy with ipsy so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think this is a great bag, hopefully I can trade the yaby and zoya for different shades and it will be perfect!
> ...


 Go to ipsy and log out of you are logged in automatically and create a new profile. Don't forget to use your original profile's referral link for the new sign up. I am sure you will be able to trade your products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OUCH! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


 hahahaa sometimes you have to crack the whip with those younguns! heeheee


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

Our bags are traveling together!



> If there's anyone on my side of town (southwestern states- AZ to be specific) glam bags coming this way are going thru Texas right now. This is my bag's tracking:


----------



## Cylarne (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am not sure why I got the Honey color concealer. I looked at my profile and it says skin tone: light. I do not know if there is a way to look at or retake your beauty quiz. I would be interested to do that or at least see what my answers were. Anybody know how to do that?


 I got mine in the same color. When i went to log into ipsy today, they prompted me to redo my beauty profile since they've changed it. If it doesn't do that for you, then log in and go to your account, then mouseover your profile information, and a toolbar should appear where you can choose to edit your beauty profile.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 11, 2013)

That happened to mine last month.  It was sent all over the US then all the way up to WA state (I live in OR).  I have heard not to worry unless it's the 20th and you don't have your bag yet.


----------



## unicorn (May 11, 2013)

I just tried the Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Bronzing Body Butter, and pale ladies, never fear! I am RIDICULOUSLY white (like, NW10/bobbi brown alabaster territory) and it looks great. It gives only the tiniest amount of color (and no nasty self tanner smell).

It looks really natural - most of the color is just tint in the lotion/shimmer itself and washes off. It sheers out really well. I was worried about this because bronzing anything always equals orange oompa loompa on me and I really don't like a tan, but this stuff is the perfect natural tone for pale skin to just give you a little glow and make my legs look not quite so blindingly white. I actually might buy a full size for the summer.


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I  am not a happy camper got my bag and it stinks. Got a lipstick that is almost a light purple color, got the perfume which I like, got an eybrow gel and don't have eyebrows I draw mine in. got the zoya in pink which is pretty and the conceler is the perfect color and won the moondust eyeshadow which is nice I hope my next bag is better
> 
> ...


 This sounds like the lighter weight bag a few of us were curious about. You're the first person I've seen to get both the eyebrow gel and the pink Zoya. 

I know there were plenty of people interested in the Anastasia product so you may find someone to trade with!


----------



## blondie415 (May 11, 2013)

If anyone has the Mirabella Shimmerati glimmer gloss I will trade for eyebrow gel bc I draw mine in and don't need it thanks


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cylarne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just recieved mine today, the weight was 0.547.
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, that's such a great bag!  I'm so happy you got items you like (except for the concealer, that seems to be a bit hit-or-miss for everyone, though).

Yay for a fantastic first bag!


----------



## Emr410 (May 11, 2013)

> I got mine in the same color. When i went to log into ipsy today, they prompted me to redo my beauty profile since they've changed it. If it doesn't do that for you, then log in and go to your account, then mouseover your profile information, and a toolbar should appear where you can choose to edit your beauty profile.


 All I see is hair color, eye color and skin tone. Is that all you fill out? It was already set to light, so sending the honey doesn't make sense unless that's the color for light skin. But I would think vanilla or buff would be a better match.


----------



## freddygirl (May 11, 2013)

My tracking info says that my bag has been transferred to the USPS in Georgia. How very interesting seeing as how it's sitting on my coffee table right now!! Yay!!!


----------



## blondie415 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my bags and received the following:
> 
> Bag 1
> ...


 I have the eyebrow gel if you want that and I will take the Mirabella Shimmerati glimmer gloss


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I  am not a happy camper got my bag and it stinks. Got a lipstick that is almost a light purple color, got the perfume which I like, got an eybrow gel and don't have eyebrows I draw mine in. got the zoya in pink which is pretty and the conceler is the perfect color and won the moondust eyeshadow which is nice I hope my next bag is better
> 
> ...


 So you got everything nice that you like except you don't like the brow gel and you are upset? I AM SO CONFUSED!!!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried the Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Bronzing Body Butter, and pale ladies, never fear! I am RIDICULOUSLY white (like, NW10/bobbi brown alabaster territory) and it looks great. It gives only the tiniest amount of color (and no nasty self tanner smell).
> 
> It looks really natural - most of the color is just tint in the lotion/shimmer itself and washes off. It sheers out really well. I was worried about this because bronzing anything always equals orange oompa loompa on me and I really don't like a tan, but this stuff is the perfect natural tone for pale skin to just give you a little glow and make my legs look not quite so blindingly white. I actually might buy a full size for the summer.


 Thank you for this. It makes me slightly less scared to get this in one of my bags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy (May 11, 2013)

Did anyone receive the empty april bag with this months myglam bag?


----------



## Rachael B (May 11, 2013)

Ok, ladies.. my 1st bag came today.. along with a bunch of trade packages.. WOO!  Loving makeuptalk!!  .562 weight... NUME finishing serum, juice beauty lip gloss in pink, zoya jacqueline, yaby in buff, and pacifica coconut crushed pearl luminizing...

gonna put Jacqueline in my trade thread, hopefully someone doesn't want their GeiGei or Juli..

The juice beauty lip gloss smells so good!!  And it looks much better on than I thought it would!  Pacifica smells amazing.. of course!


----------



## AMaas (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so glad to hear that someone else has used the facewash!  I'm always on the look out for my HG wash (stupid combo skin).  I have loved the scent of Lilac for YEARS, I'm so happy to find it in perfume form!
> 
> ...


 Did you Pacifica fans see the Total Beauty deal?   $25 for $50 worth of products!  http://www.totalbeauty.com/shops/deals/pacifica


----------



## beautydoll (May 11, 2013)

Just got mine!!!! It weighed .49

Zoya polish in Piaf

St. Tropez one night tanner

Mirabella lipstick in daydream

Yaby concealer in buff

Juice beauty gloss in champagne

OVERALL Im happy with my first bag from IPSY. The nail polish looks better on my nails then it does from the bottle. Im really happy i got the tanner, it was one of the main things i wanted. Im not sure why i got buff in the concealer. Maybe it was the closest to light? It'll do though, and i love concealers. The gloss is totally up my alley, im all for neutrals and nudes. The lipstick though.. not really my color. BUT it is a color i can see myself wearing. Just not everyday.

Cant wait for next months!!


----------



## Rachael B (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PS... no moondust!  BOOOO ... WHINE... HISS to all of you who got one!


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, my 2nd bag is .3943 and just based on all the combos and weights I've seen so far I'm almost positive it has the brow gel, and possibly lip liner.
> 
> I also haven't seen anyone post a bag with the pink Zoya polish.


 I was thinking the same thing, but I saw ONE pink polish on instagram earlier today..


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I suppose I'll just have to keep it carefully in the packaging, since I don't think it makes sense to buy a palette for just one thing.


 I have a feeling if I bought a z palette it would give me an excuse to buy more items to put in there... just to make sure I didnt waste the space lol


----------



## blondie415 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you got everything nice that you like except you don't like the brow gel and you are upset? I AM SO CONFUSED!!!


 I didn't much like the lipstic bc it had a purple tint, don't like the eyebrow gell bc I don't have eyebrows I draw mine in.


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Moondust is in "Stargazer", it is super sparkly and  gorgeous gold. Not an every day shadow, but so pretty. I got it from having two referrals.
> ...


 
If you're able to... can you swatch it please! I definitely wouldn't mind picking one up at sephora if it was worth it.


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, but I saw ONE pink polish on instagram earlier today..


 Ooh I must have missed it. I've been stalking instagram like crazy!

I'm glad they are sending it out though, it's one of the colors I hope to get :-D


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok... to mend my broken heart of not receiving any Pacifica in my bag, I got on the website, and found that they are offering free shipping with any order $25+ until Mother's Day! (tomorrow, in case you had forgotten!).  And they accept multiple discount codes.  I was able to use the free shipping code, AND the Ipsy discount code, AND for signing up for their email list I got a code for a free Color Quench Lip in Sugared Fig.  The order ended up being just under $21... or, approximately the cost of two more Ipsy bags.  I'm so glad I decided to just place an order instead of rolling the dice for a possible two more bags of items I may have ended up not liking.  Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


 
Nice! 

I got a good laugh out of the Happy Pacifica Dance hahaha


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a feeling if I bought a z palette it would give me an excuse to buy more items to put in there... just to make sure I didnt waste the space lol


 Haha YES - I recently just bought eyeshadow just to fill up a stila palette i bought yeeeears ago (to house one eyeshadow duo) I was able to find more at a really discounted price on amazon, but i really did NOT need them! I've also never used concealer though, i don't really know what to do with it, so I think I'll be ok keeping it in the package.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok... to mend my broken heart of not receiving any Pacifica in my bag, I got on the website, and found that they are offering free shipping with any order $25+ until Mother's Day! (tomorrow, in case you had forgotten!).  And they accept multiple discount codes.  I was able to use the free shipping code, AND the Ipsy discount code, AND for signing up for their email list I got a code for a free Color Quench Lip in Sugared Fig.  The order ended up being just under $21... or, approximately the cost of two more Ipsy bags.  I'm so glad I decided to just place an order instead of rolling the dice for a possible two more bags of items I may have ended up not liking.  Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


 You just reminded me--I got ZERO Pacifica too!  Since I want the non-bronzing lotion and both rollerballs, this is a big downer for me.  How odd.  We soooo thought everyone would get some kind of Pacifica product, but then some people ended up getting none and some ended up getting two.  Ok, so with more bags to come, I still might get it, but that thought just popped in my head when I read your post.  Glad it worked out for you though.  I think I'll pass on the ordering from them myself though.  Looks like I'm going to be in a trading frenzy instead, lol!


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've started using my (many, at the moment) incoming packages as motivation to clean.  I can't open anything until my apartment is straightened up.  Everything is going to be stacked against the wall taunting me until this place no longer looks like the after picture of a police search.  Except it is such a wreck right now that I'm doing a progress thing because it's such a daunting prospect right now that all-or-nothing just makes me feel defeated before I even start:  Half of the kitchen is clean, so I can open the box that I know contains hair clips from Julep. My futon (couch) will be taken care of this afternoon when my aunt comes over and helps me turn the cushion (queen-sized futon = need help for this part), so I got to open my LBB with a Pixi liner and magenta glittery wallet.  My ipsy bag is going to be a huge incentive now that I'm pretty sure I'm getting  Pacifica rollerball but don't know for sure what's in there, although it just left Hebron, so it's going to take a few days to get here.  At the rate it's moving and I'm making progress, this place might actually be clean before my bag gets here which would be fanfreakingtastic.


 


That is honestly a great idea... my place could definitely use some cleaning... I think I will follow your lead on this and clean in order to open up the packages that are arriving this coming week..... Can't wait for IPSY


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh I must have missed it. I've been stalking instagram like crazy!
> 
> I'm glad they are sending it out though, it's one of the colors I hope to get :-D


 Me too! I want either the pink or purple.. but I got a similar purple in my Julep box, and I'm not big any of the other colors besides the pink. Truth be told, I also don't need any more pink polish, but I have Julep colors similar to the green and blue that I never wear, and I cycle through my pinks regularly. I hate pink, but no other color looks as flattering on me lol


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> > Did anyone get a bag that weights 0.47 lbs.? That's what mine is but being overseas most likely I wont get it until the end of the month and the suspense is killing me.
> 
> 
> One of mine is .472 and I'm getting it today. Whenever I finally get off work! I'll post on here what I get.


 Thanks!


----------



## tinapickles (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking info says that my bag has been transferred to the USPS in Georgia. How very interesting seeing as how it's sitting on my coffee table right now!! Yay!!!


 Lucky, lucky you! My bad seems stuck in the black hole that is Hebron, KY!!


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my bags and received the following:
> 
> Bag 1
> ...


 
I googled Ipsy and then clicked on the "get started" sub category. Since I was already logged in it took me directly to a page which asked if I wanted to retake the quiz.


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> My first bag was .4765 and had Zoya in Blu Concealer in Buff Mirabella Lipstick in Daydream Pacifica Rollerball in VanillaÂ  and the Nume oil My second bag was .467 with Zoya in Jacqueline Concealer in Buff (still too dark and yellow) Juice Beauty Gloss in Pink Mirabella Lip Liner in Hypnotic and the St Tropez I am so happy with my bags now I can't decide if I want a third or just use that 10 dollars towards getting the Zoya in Neely...Decisions Decisions


 Wonder if I'm getting either one of those, I would be happy with everything except the St Tropez.


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive the empty april bag with this months myglam bag?


 I've been wondering the same thing. My was supposed to come with the may bag, but I haven't heard anything about it... I think I read somewhere that they are being shipped separately, but I don't know if it was someone commenting on what ipsycare told them, or from ipsy


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also haven't seen anyone post a bag with the pink Zoya polish.


 Maybe since April's bag had lots of pink they are reserving the pink for new subscriptions?


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha YES - I recently just bought eyeshadow just to fill up a stila palette i bought yeeeears ago (to house one eyeshadow duo) I was able to find more at a really discounted price on amazon, but i really did NOT need them! I've also never used concealer though, i don't really know what to do with it, so I think I'll be ok keeping it in the package.


 
I just got some decent sized samples of concealers... and I have sensitive skin/eyes so maybe I'll trade this or something? lol

Stila made palettes?!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay. 0.5419 without shadow (rats!). Anbody get this one?


 I think this might be my weight if I subtract my eyeshadow (5.99 with shadow).  To recap, I got Zoya, Yaby, St. Tropez, Juice Beauty lip gloss, and Nume oil, plus the shadow.  I hope you want some of these, as I think it is highly likely you will get them.


----------



## Souly (May 11, 2013)

0063027 - Tuscan Blood Orange Perfume Roll-On $12.00 $12.00 1 0030104 - Purify Coconut Water Cleansing Wipes $6.00 $6.00 1 0062627 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Blood Orange $7.00 $7.00 1 0057037 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume $9.00 $9.00 1 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 $7.00 1 0003712 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Soy Candle 3 OZ $6.00 $6.00 1 0002712 - Tuscan Blood Orange Soy Candle 3 OZ $6.00 $6.00 1 0057108 - Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00 1 0057112 - Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00     
I got all this for $25 (plus shipping) w/ the total beauty deal. No tracking. I never get tracking though.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive the empty april bag with this months myglam bag?


 I keep reading online that they are being shipped separately-- but lots of ppl are getting them!


----------



## underthesea (May 11, 2013)

Hi! My name is Sam and i am new to posting here (lurker). I finally decided to make an account because someone on ipsys main site suggested i come here to swap some of the items i got. If there is a better forum for this, i can totally head there :] Edited by MissLindaJean - please keep all trades/swaps to B/S/T area. Thanks


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe since April's bag had lots of pink they are reserving the pink for new subscriptions?


 oh that's an interesting though! but that makes too much sense lol


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

My bags weight is .407 ... anyone else have that? If you did, what'd you get? 

I really hope I didn't get a lip liner, but that may be the case


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't much like the lipstic bc it had a purple tint, don't like the eyebrow gell bc I don't have eyebrows I draw mine in.


 Oh, ok! I thought the only issue you had was with the gel. I don't know, that lipstick might be really pretty on you! They are sheer lipsticks, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you Pacifica fans see the Total Beauty deal?   $25 for $50 worth of products!  http://www.totalbeauty.com/shops/deals/pacifica


  Thanks! I just got this! I'll wait to see what I get in my bag before using it.


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess they must not anymore, since I could only find the refills on amazon and not sephora, but I originally bought the 3 pan palette from sephora about 4 years ago, and they sold the eyeshadow in similar packaging as the concealer we're getting - no need to pop them out of anything to transfer to the palette. I like that option, I think it's a waste of materials and more things should be sold as refills.


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe since April's bag had lots of pink they are reserving the pink for new subscriptions?


 
Since these will be my first (2) bags, I will let you know! I really hope this is not the case though. I have my heart set on Piaf and Neely!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *underthesea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! My name is Sam and i am new to posting here (lurker). I finally decided to make an account because someone on ipsys main site suggested i come here to swap some of the items i got. If there is a better forum for this, i can totally head there :] if NOT, i ended up with the zoya color Jacqueline (the cream color). I would swap this for any color, blu being what i wanted most. I got the St. Tropez tanner, but i really wanted the pacifica luminizing lotion. Also, i got the mirabella lip pencil, and i really wanted the vanilla roll on. Lastly, i got the juice beauty lip gloss in fig, which yeah. i would take ANY color lipstick. I can swap out singly or a few things, it doesnt matter. i am still getiing used to the sites interface, but i guess if anyone is interested PM me :] again if i am in the wrong forum i am so so sorry!!


 Hi Sam! There is a trading forum on this site. There is also a thread that explains how to use the trading forum. You might want to search for and contact Zadidoll because she is a moderator whom I believe set up the trading pages. You can PM her. I hope this helps. If anyone on here has better info, please add to mine. Thank you!


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *underthesea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! My name is Sam and i am new to posting here (lurker). I finally decided to make an account because someone on ipsys main site suggested i come here to swap some of the items i got. If there is a better forum for this, i can totally head there :] if NOT, i ended up with the zoya color Jacqueline (the cream color). I would swap this for any color, blu being what i wanted most. I got the St. Tropez tanner, but i really wanted the pacifica luminizing lotion. Also, i got the mirabella lip pencil, and i really wanted the vanilla roll on. Lastly, i got the juice beauty lip gloss in fig, which yeah. i would take ANY color lipstick. I can swap out singly or a few things, it doesnt matter. i am still getiing used to the sites interface, but i guess if anyone is interested PM me :] again if i am in the wrong forum i am so so sorry!!


 aww sounds like your bag was a complete miss! hopefully the concealer matches =) good luck with the trade!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 11, 2013)

Have any of you ladies tried the pacifica bb cream? It seems to have mixed reviews.. I'm still on the hunt for the perfect bb cream...


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2013)

You bunch of enablers! I just placed a Pacifica order. I got a ton of sample perfume tins, the coconut face wipes, and the lime papaya full perfume tin, plus the free lip quench.

Codes used

freeship25

Beauty20

freequench25

I can't wait to smell everything!!! I loved the Blood Orange body butter we got a while back. I decided these would be perfect summery scents for Summer.


----------



## blondie415 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive the empty april bag with this months myglam bag?


 I did!


----------



## blondie415 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, ok! I thought the only issue you had was with the gel. I don't know, that lipstick might be really pretty on you! They are sheer lipsticks, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah with a lip gloss it might change it up too


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> > Did you Pacifica fans see the Total Beauty deal? Â  $25 for $50 worth of products!Â  http://www.totalbeauty.com/shops/deals/pacifica
> 
> 
> Â Thanks! I just got this! I'll wait to see what I get in my bag before using it.Â


 A few other MUT ppl have posted about this deal- but you can't use it on the sample tins. Also, you can't use any additional codes (like the free shipping or free lip quench) along with the voucher. Because I knew I would mainly want the sample tins, I went for the method that let me use multiple codes and still ended up saving about 50%. The voucher is a good deal though, and if you mainly want full-size items then definitely go for it!


----------



## AMaas (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I just got this! I'll wait to see what I get in my bag before using it.


One caveat - you cannot combine other discount offers with that voucher.  I just learned that the hard way when I tried to use the other promo codes some ladies had posted earlier in this forum.


----------



## AMaas (May 11, 2013)

Sorry I did not see the magicalmom's post previous to mine.  Said the same thing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lisaSecretGlam (May 11, 2013)

How much did your bag weigh?


----------



## Emr410 (May 11, 2013)

> I googled Ipsy and then clicked on the "get started" sub category. Since I was already logged in it took me directly to a page which asked if I wanted to retake the quiz.


 THANKS!!!


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess they must not anymore, since I could only find the refills on amazon and not sephora, but I originally bought the 3 pan palette from sephora about 4 years ago, and they sold the eyeshadow in similar packaging as the concealer we're getting - no need to pop them out of anything to transfer to the palette. I like that option, I think it's a waste of materials and more things should be sold as refills.


 The only company that I know of that sells just refills in MAC... I know there are probably way more out there


----------



## mcpout (May 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Mirabella Perfecting Powder is a travel size or full size?


----------



## Rochellena (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah with a lip gloss it might change it up too


 I ended up loving the lipstick. I was really apprehensive at first, but I tried it on and loved it. Maybe the same will be for you!


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have any of you ladies tried the pacifica bb cream? It seems to have mixed reviews.. I'm still on the hunt for the perfect bb cream...


 
I tried it while at Sprouts... and I didn't like the consistency too much. If you're looking for a more natural one DeVita has their "Moisture Tints"... if you want something closer to a true BB cream I recommend Dr.Jart's Black or Gold BB creams. Tarte's BB Tinted Moisturizer is a good one, but it's almost the same formula as their Smooth Operator. I hope that's helpful.


----------



## Lainy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you got everything nice that you like except you don't like the brow gel and you are upset? I AM SO CONFUSED!!!





> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did!


OHHH, how much did your bag weigh? I want the brow gel and the lipstick.... but not in a purple color. lol.


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANKS!!!


 NP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilacLove (May 11, 2013)

No, not anything - just hair styling tools or hair extensions! I wish i could use it on hair care items since that is what I need more than another flat iron


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 11, 2013)

Has anyone received the april bag (just the empty bag) from last month with your may bag? or are they being shiped seperately? :/


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 11, 2013)

Quick question -

To those of you who have used pacifica perfumes before... do they stay with you for a while, or do they fade off rather quickly?


----------



## unicorn (May 11, 2013)

I just caved and ordered a full size of the Pacifica Bronzing butter. I snagged the Kona Coffee &amp; Sugar scrub from Pacifica too..they recommend it before using the bronzer, so.. may as well.

... now I'm wondering if I should have ordered the luminizing butter too, for when I don't want color. Damn you, Ipsy. Buncha enablers this month.


----------



## Lily V (May 11, 2013)

Ahh, it's so exciting seeing everyone's bags! (thanks for sharing pictures!) of course, mine didn't arrive before I left for vacation- so I have to wait 11 more days before I can open mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course that means I can't take advantage of the Pacifica free ship offer if I wait... but maybe I could at least get some sample tins w/ the code &amp; keep crossing my fingers that my bag has the crushed pearl body lotion (&amp; not the bronzer).


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 11, 2013)

does anybody have the made by date or best by date on the juice beauty lip glosses? they appear to be discontinued, which is really my ONLY pet peeve with sub services, I don't want your old warehouse leftovers you are clearance-ing out.


----------



## singerchick (May 11, 2013)

Thanks! That sounds like a really great bag! I was hoping for some Pacifica, but it'll just give me an excuse to go shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I think this might be my weight if I subtract my eyeshadow(5.99 with shadow).Â  To recap, I got Zoya, Yaby, St. Tropez, Juice Beauty lip gloss, and Nume oil, plus the shadow.Â  I hope you want some of these, as I think it is highly likely you will get them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anybody have the made by date or best by date on the juice beauty lip glosses? they appear to be discontinued, which is really my ONLY pet peeve with sub services, I don't want your old warehouse leftovers you are clearance-ing out.


 Interesting. Can anyone tell us if it comes with packaging? I know some of the items came with boxes this month, but i don't remember if this one did.


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anybody have the made by date or best by date on the juice beauty lip glosses? they appear to be discontinued, which is really my ONLY pet peeve with sub services, I don't want your old warehouse leftovers you are clearance-ing out.


Are you sure they are discontinued or just changed the packaging? There's a website that you can check cosmetics dates but I can't remember it!


----------



## skylite (May 11, 2013)

My first one will be here TUESDAY!!!! Its weight is 0.4997 lbs.


----------



## joanholloway (May 11, 2013)

Got my first ever ipsy bag today. Contents: Zoya in the pink shade. Mirabella lipstick in daydream Brow gel Pacifica roller ball Concealer. edit: please keep trades in the buy/sell/trade forum -Kawaiimeows


----------



## MissDrea3 (May 11, 2013)

What was the weight on this bag? Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2013)

Ahhh I  was hoping my bag would show up today, but it didn't. All is not lost, because I did get my Birchbox, but I'm getting so anxious to get my Ipsy!

I haven't yet seen a bag I'd be too disappointed with, my lone hope is that I don't get the St Tropez!


----------



## blondie415 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *joanholloway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my first ever ipsy bag today.
> 
> Contents:
> ...


 You got the same bag as me I know I am tryin to trade off the brow gel to


----------



## MissDrea3 (May 11, 2013)

> Well, just got my first bag, and it is pretty much my worst nightmareÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What was the weight on your bag?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *joanholloway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my first ever ipsy bag today.
> 
> Contents:
> ...


 what was your bag weight? i think this might be what i'm getting.


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A few other MUT ppl have posted about this deal- but you can't use it on the sample tins. Also, you can't use any additional codes (like the free shipping or free lip quench) along with the voucher. Because I knew I would mainly want the sample tins, I went for the method that let me use multiple codes and still ended up saving about 50%. The voucher is a good deal though, and if you mainly want full-size items then definitely go for it!


 
I saw that when I went to purchase the voucher. I had already been playing around with a shopping cart after seeing your haul &amp; most of what I added was full size. That's why this seemed like a better deal for me. Plus, with $50 worth of product, I will still get 2 samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anybody have the made by date or best by date on the juice beauty lip glosses? they appear to be discontinued, which is really my ONLY pet peeve with sub services, I don't want your old warehouse leftovers you are clearance-ing out.


 THey are still up on the website with no mention of being discontinued?  http://www.juicebeauty.com/store/reflecting-gloss.html


----------



## Souly (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just caved and ordered a full size of the Pacifica Bronzing butter. I snagged the Kona Coffee &amp; Sugar scrub from Pacifica too..they recommend it before using the bronzer, so.. may as well.
> 
> ... now I'm wondering if I should have ordered the luminizing butter too, for when I don't want color. Damn you, Ipsy. Buncha enablers this month.


 I love that scrub! It smells awesome &amp; it's huge.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have any of you ladies tried the pacifica bb cream? It seems to have mixed reviews.. I'm still on the hunt for the perfect bb cream...


 I have and I did not care for it. Out of all the products o have used I have LOVED EVERYTHING SO MUCH except the BB cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate to report that because i am Pacifica's Poster Child LOL


----------



## MissDrea3 (May 11, 2013)

Dying to get my bag! My weight was .596 with the urban decay! Anyone get a similar one? Thanks!!!!


----------



## unicorn (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anybody have the made by date or best by date on the juice beauty lip glosses? they appear to be discontinued, which is really my ONLY pet peeve with sub services, I don't want your old warehouse leftovers you are clearance-ing out.


They're the Reflecting Gloss -- different packaging. Not discontinued, but I'm not sure if this packaging is a new style or old.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 11, 2013)

Love this month! How long do we have to sign up for a 2nd bag? Also, I received the Juice Beauty lip gloss in "pink." Would LOOOVE to trade for the orange lipstick!


----------



## ivfmommy (May 11, 2013)

how did you know you would get the UD bonus item ahead of time?  (sorry I didnt go through the old posts to see if this was answered!)

I got my bag today...first one, and I am very happy with this sub service!  I used to get PopSugar, but I think I will use these products more and it costs less!!

mine was .5295 lbs

pacifica island vanilla fragrance

zoya blue

naby honey concealer

mirabella posy

pacifica bronzing butter


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it while at Sprouts... and I didn't like the consistency too much. If you're looking for a more natural one DeVita has their "Moisture Tints"... if you want something closer to a true BB cream I recommend Dr.Jart's Black or Gold BB creams. Tarte's BB Tinted Moisturizer is a good one, but it's almost the same formula as their Smooth Operator. I hope that's helpful.


 Yes! The Gold BB Creams are really good. I prefer the original Korean BB creams more than anything else-- Missha and Skin 79. I buy them on eBay from Korean sellers. I REALLY like L'oreal's "Magic" BB cream, too.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 11, 2013)

Sorry about the not so great picture, lol. I got zoya in julie, pacifica rollerball in island vanilla, nume oil, yaby in buff and juice beauty gloss in pink.

I dont like the pacifia scent. I think it might make me sick if I wear it too long. Haha. Other than that, I like my bag. I didnt really want the hair oil, but im definitely up for trying it out! This bag weighed .472.

now, im thinking its time to order some zoya pixiedust!


----------



## bonita22 (May 11, 2013)

> Our bags are traveling together!


 I live in Arizona and my bag is coming through Kentucky, even though they started at the same place. Kinda odd I guess. My bag got to Phoenix at 2:00am I live a few cities away so hopefully I will get it today. If not definitely Monday.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 11, 2013)

Anyone have a weight of .465? I'm getting all antsy in my pantsy waiting for my bag to arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 11, 2013)

> Sorry about the not so great picture, lol. I got zoya in julie, pacifica rollerball in island vanilla, nume oil, yaby in buff and juice beauty gloss in pink. I dont like the pacifia scent. I think it might make me sick if I wear it too long. Haha. Other than that, I like my bag. I didnt really want the hair oil, but im definitely up for trying it out! This bag weighed .472. now, im thinking its time to order some zoya pixiedust!


 You got my dream bag!! Lucky!! (I'm sorry to hear you don't like the fragrance though :/)


----------



## Shannon28 (May 11, 2013)

Has anyone posted a .3969 bag yet? I don't think I've seen one pop up anywhere.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the Mirabella Perfecting Powder is a travel size or full size?


 The full size ($30) is 0.14 oz. The one I got is 0.045 oz.


----------



## bonita22 (May 11, 2013)

Just checked the mail. No bag for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least I got one of my Birchboxes.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You got my dream bag!! Lucky!! (I'm sorry to hear you don't like the fragrance though :/)


 I might try to trade the perfume. Ive never traded on here before though. Im getting two more bags so as long as I dont get the same perfume in both of them, I think ill be okay, lol.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 11, 2013)

> I tried it while at Sprouts... and I didn't like the consistency too much. If you're looking for a more natural one DeVita has their "Moisture Tints"... if you want something closer to a true BB cream I recommend Dr.Jart's Black or Gold BB creams. Tarte's BB Tinted Moisturizer is a good one, but it's almost the same formula as their Smooth Operator. I hope that's helpful.


 Thanks! : I have the tarte one and I like it except for the fact that it seems to show any dry spots I have on my face.. Maybe I will try the Dr. Jarts one next


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You bunch of enablers! I just placed a Pacifica order. I got a ton of sample perfume tins, the coconut face wipes, and the lime papaya full perfume tin, plus the free lip quench.
> 
> ...


 Evil. Evil evil evil, I hate you all. LOL I'm trying to wait and see if I get the vanilla rollerball in one of my bags....if not, I'm pulling the trigger on the Island Vanilla Take Me There set, plus free quench for a total of $14.40 after all these codes. I love vanilla


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 11, 2013)

Man I caved and got a second bag. LOL and it felt so weird to fill out my beauty quiz differently. I put my age a full 10 years younger!!! LOL


----------



## MissDrea3 (May 11, 2013)

> how did you know you would get the UD bonus item ahead of time?Â  (sorry I didnt go through the old posts to see if this was answered!) I got my bag today...first one, and I am very happy with this sub service!Â  I used to get PopSugar, but I think I will use these products more and it costs less!! mine was .5295 lbs pacifica island vanilla fragrance zoya blue naby honey concealer mirabella posy pacifica bronzing butter


 In my shipping notice email it said I would be getting an extra (urban decay eyeshadow)!


----------



## mimosette (May 11, 2013)

I got one of my bags today, from the account that got no tracking email.

I got:

- Zoya in Jaqueline

-Juice Beauty gloss in Champagne. It smells SO GOOD.

-Pacifica roller ball in Island Vanilla

-Yaby concealer in buff (that thing is so darn teeny)

-the Macadamia Oil (I use hair oils, so I didn't mind this)

  My bag was shipped from NC, no weight on it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissDrea3 (May 11, 2013)

> I live in Arizona and my bag is coming through Kentucky, even though they started at the same place. Kinda odd I guess. My bag got to Phoenix at 2:00am I live a few cities away so hopefully I will get it today. If not definitely Monday.


 I'm in Az too and it said it went through Phoenix at 2am! I'm really hoping I get my bag today cuz I'm going out of town Monday morning! Let me know if you want to do any trades since we are so close! ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## irene- (May 11, 2013)

> Man I caved and got a second bag. LOL and it felt so weird to fill out my beauty quiz differently. I put my age a full 10 years younger!!! LOLÂ


 You know what, your post got me thinkin'- do they want our age to put us in categories of what we're getting? Because they don't do special birthday stuff unless thats in their future plans. Or maybe it's to see what age group has the most subscriptions


----------



## LindseyJ (May 11, 2013)

Okay, ive got to say that the purple zoya was not one that I really wanted,  but I love it! It's so shimmery I can't stand it!  Were all of the ones sent out shimmery?


----------



## Roxane68 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Evil. Evil evil evil, I hate you all. LOL I'm trying to wait and see if I get the vanilla rollerball in one of my bags....if not, I'm pulling the trigger on the Island Vanilla Take Me There set, plus free quench for a total of $14.40 after all these codes. I love vanilla


 hehe, I am staying away from the site, period, because I want to start ordering stuff so badly. I should at LEAST wait for my bags to get here to see if I get the rollerballs or not...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

I caved &amp; used my Pacifica voucher! I got worried that they would sell out of stuff once everyone started using the Ipsy codes. 









I was actually able to buy 2 value sets using the Total Beauty voucher. Considering the retail value of those 2 sets is $48 each, I'd say I made out like a bandit! That's $111 worth of product that I paid $47.95 for total.


----------



## underthesea (May 11, 2013)

thanks :] you're the one who told me to come by! thanks so much!


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I'm so bad!
> 
> ...


 I can't get this to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It won't take all three codes anymore. It either charges me shipping or charges me for the lip product that you're supposed to get for free. I wonder if they caught on and changed it?


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, ive got to say that the purple zoya was not one that I really wanted,  but I love it! It's so shimmery I can't stand it!  Were all of the ones sent out shimmery?


 I think the pink, purple &amp; yellow were shimmery and the blue, green &amp; nude were creams


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get this to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It won't take all three codes anymore. It either charges me shipping or charges me for the lip product that you're supposed to get for free. I wonder if they caught on and changed it?


 Never mind, got it to work :-D


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 11, 2013)

I have the gardenia rollerball..it fades super fast for me :-(


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get this to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It won't take all three codes anymore. It either charges me shipping or charges me for the lip product that you're supposed to get for free. I wonder if they caught on and changed it?


 Make sure you change the shipping method to free after plugging the code in. You won't see the discount on the lip quench until the review order stage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: I see you got it working.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHOOO!!!!!  YAY!
> 
> Haha I was all like "WE WILL GET THIS CHICK HER DISCOUNTS!"


 Lol! Now I'm still deciding what I want. I thought I was all set and then went back for "one more look" and keep adding and un-adding things from my cart. Hehe. 

Thanks for the help guys!! My husband is never going to let me use this forum again after this weekend, I'm off to place a Zoya order after this probably...shh...Mother's Day weekend, I deserve it!


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone have a weight of .465? I'm getting all antsy in my pantsy waiting for my bag to arrive.


 I have that weight. My bag is due Tuesday. I would love to know exactly what we are getting.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 11, 2013)

G



> I have that weight. My bag is due Tuesday. I would love to know exactly what we are getting. Â  Â


 Gosh! It's driving me nutso. I really want pacifica. That's literally all that I care about.


----------



## RandeeJ9 (May 11, 2013)

Hi ladies!!





First time subscriber to Ipsy and to make-up talk, which I found while trying to guess what was in my first Ipsy bag, and I just have to say, you gals are total enablers!! I haven't even received my first Ipsy bag yet and I just now signed up for a second!



  I just couldn't stand passing up on the variety!  I really want the Island Vanilla Pacifica roller ball and that space age looking Mirabella lip gloss so hopefully I'll get them in my 2 bags. I already got my tracking number for the first bag, .5024 lbs.. any ideas? As much as I love surprises, I get anxious during the wait!!!! Anyway, nice to meet you all!


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, but I saw ONE pink polish on instagram earlier today..


 Someone on FB posted they got the pink one and they were not happy with that.


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 11, 2013)

Received my 1st bag!  Weight .573 lbs including bonus Urban Decay





-Pacifica Coconut crushed pearl

-Pacifica Roller ball in Tahitian Gardenia

-Zoya in Piaf (I actually don't mind yellow and was going to order this anyway)

-Juice Beauty lip gloss in Pink

-Yaby concealer in Pecan

-Urban Decay eyeshadow in Stargazer

This is an awesome bag...and here I am debating on a 3rd lol. 



My 2nd bag should be here Monday..weight of 0.4051 lbs.  REALLY hoping for Macadamia oil!


----------



## brandarae (May 11, 2013)

Received my bag today. Weight was .459.





St. Tropez lotion, Juice Beauty gloss in Pink, Yaby concealer in buff, Mirabella lip liner in Hypnotic, Zoya Julie (the one I was hoping for - I love anything purple/lavender!) and a NuMe coupon code.


----------



## MissTrix (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RandeeJ9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> ...


 Aren't these ladies the worst?! They made me sign up for a second bag as well. And I won't even go in to what they made me buy from Zoya &amp; Pacifica this week! 





Welcome to Ipsy Addicts Anonymous!


----------



## katlyne (May 11, 2013)

my bag is .59 something. NO UD shadow, I'm getting the macadamia oil arent I? nooo,  don't want it.  please no, please no.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 11, 2013)

I already have two bags coming my way andi just did something pathetic... As I was browsing Poshmark, I had a wild idea to check if any Pacifica items were listed. Well, it just so happens that another member was selling the contents of her bag and I wound up getting the Island Vanilla Rollerball, the coconut bronzing lotion and the mirabella shimmerati lipgloss for ten dolllaaaaa, make me holllaaaa! So,now I know that I'll be completely satisfied with my bags this month. Lol and now I don't need to shop on Pacificas website. Though, knowing myself and I like to think I do, I'll probably still buy something. Hahahahaha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RandeeJ9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> ...


 Welcome!  Sorry about the enabling, I'm one of the awful, awful people here that find amazing deals online and feels the need to share them 





I hope you get everything you want between your two bags!


----------



## alibite (May 11, 2013)

Hey, so quick question- Anyone know how much longer we can still buy bags? I'm really thinking about a third!


----------



## thenewgirl (May 11, 2013)

hello newbie here but lurker for a looong time. here's my may bag, anyone else got the mirabella gloss? it has such a funky packaging. i don't love my bag so much this month, don't like the zoya shade, don't do bronzing, the perfume i think suits colder season better. still it's definitely worth the $10 to try out new things!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 11, 2013)

I



> hello newbie here but lurker for a looong time. here's my may bag, anyone else got the mirabella gloss? it has such a funky packaging. i don't love my bag so much this month, don't like the zoya shade, don't do bronzing, the perfume i think suits colder season better. still it's definitely worth the $10 to try out new things!


 Do you know what the weight on your bag was?


----------



## alibite (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thenewgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you love the mirabella? I'm hoping I get it just because it's so different!


----------



## thenewgirl (May 11, 2013)

my bag weight is 0.5486lbs

oh and my bag was fully of loose threads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 11, 2013)

I'm sorry that you weren't happy with the items you received. I'm sure someone would love to trade with you!


----------



## thenewgirl (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you love the mirabella? I'm hoping I get it just because it's so different!


 it's super red super shimmery in-your-face kind of ruby red. the opening serves as an applicator as well. it's not every day color but i still love it.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 11, 2013)

So, this may be a dumb question, but where do you put the codes in at on the Pacifica website? Do you have to put your billing information in first? Or did I jsut not see the place for it?


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this may be a dumb question, but where do you put the codes in at on the Pacifica website? Do you have to put your billing information in first? Or did I jsut not see the place for it?


 Yes. You enter your information first but before you put your credit card in.


----------



## thenewgirl (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sorry that you weren't happy with the items you received. I'm sure someone would love to trade with you!


 it's just not a perfect perfect bag but i still like the fact i get to try these products!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my bag is .59 something. NO UD shadow, I'm getting the macadamia oil arent I? nooo,  don't want it.  please no, please no.


 I'll totally trade the macadmamia oil for the st tropez if i get it hahaha ..... 

st. tropez gives a tan right? ...I have medium skin tone already..... can anyone who got it post before and after photos please?.....


----------



## bluemustang (May 11, 2013)

> The Moondust is in "Stargazer", it is super sparkly andÂ  gorgeous gold. Not an every day shadow, but so pretty. I got it from having two referrals. Oh, the weight was 0.511 lbs. and it included the Urban Decay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 did your tracking specify the UD? My daughter had two referrals but it didn't say in the email if UD would be included..


----------



## Rochellena (May 11, 2013)

Welp, just gave in and got another bag. &gt;.&lt; I JUST WANT EVERYTHING!!! I can't help myself! You guys just keep posting all these awesome bags with things I want. YOU DID THIS TO ME!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 11, 2013)

All you guys getting your bags is making me so impatient for my bags! Haha. So far I've only gotten one shipping email (out of 3) so I'm really really hoping that they come behind each other so I'm never bored hahaha. I'm hoping for ANYTHING but lipstick/liner as I dont use them at all. I definitely have my preferences, but I'll be happy with what I get, the rest will be traded.


----------



## angelicawheeler (May 11, 2013)

Can someone please tell me how I can order a second May bag? Do I have to set up a whole new Ipsy account and then unsubscribe after May? And can I still get a second bag or is it too late? My bag weight is .563 and should be here on Mon or Tues but I reaaaalllyyy don't want any hair oils (I have dreadlocks) and I don't want St. Tropez either because I don't self tan. =/ But unless the higher weight is due to a pacifica lotion (which I would be fine with), it's looking like the odds are against me. I REALLY want one of those rollerballs, and the juice beauty gloss.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 11, 2013)

1Ã— Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Bronzing Body Butter 2oz $7.00
1Ã— Persian Rose Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Tuscan Blood Orange Natural Soap $6.00
1Ã— French Lilac Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Tahitian Gardenia Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Lotus Garden Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00
1Ã— Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00
*Discount:*
$12.40
*Total:*
*$21.60*
This and an order from Zoya for 23.00. My husband is so sweet for buying me all of this for Mothers Day. Because he totally knows about these purchases...and the one I will be making when I get my Charm and Chain Coupon in my PopSugar Must Have Box, Haha!


----------



## Rochellena (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angelicawheeler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone please tell me how I can order a second May bag? Do I have to set up a whole new Ipsy account and then unsubscribe after May? And can I still get a second bag or is it too late? My bag weight is .563 and should be here on Mon or Tues but I reaaaalllyyy don't want any hair oils (I have dreadlocks) and I don't want St. Tropez either because I don't self tan. =/ But unless the higher weight is due to a pacifica lotion (which I would be fine with), it's looking like the odds are against me. I REALLY want one of those rollerballs, and the juice beauty gloss.


 Yeah, you have to set up a new account (new email address), but the payment method and shipping address can be the same, and then yes, just unsubscribe before June 1st. As of about 35 minutes ago when I signed up for another bag, they were still promising the May bag, so you should be good to go.

Well, if you get the lipstick instead of the gloss, I know someone who got the gloss in Pink who won't ever really use it and would love to trade. *wink wink* *nudge nudge*


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this may be a dumb question, but where do you put the codes in at on the Pacifica website? Do you have to put your billing information in first? Or did I jsut not see the place for it?


 You put the codes in on the upper right hand side of the billing page.You enter one code hit enter to get to the next line put in next code hit enter to get to the third line and put in the third code. Then hit calculate. The discounts should say applied. I was able to get all three discounts. My order was exactly 25.00. With the free shipping, the Ipsy discount and free lip quench it came to 14.40.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angelicawheeler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone please tell me how I can order a second May bag? Do I have to set up a whole new Ipsy account and then unsubscribe after May? And can I still get a second bag or is it too late? My bag weight is .563 and should be here on Mon or Tues but I reaaaalllyyy don't want any hair oils (I have dreadlocks) and I don't want St. Tropez either because I don't self tan. =/ But unless the higher weight is due to a pacifica lotion (which I would be fine with), it's looking like the odds are against me. I REALLY want one of those rollerballs, and the juice beauty gloss.


You have to set up a whole new Ipsy account. I am not sure if it is too late...I set up my 2nd account yesterday. When it was completed it said the first bag will arrive in May. So I am not sure how to know for sure beforehand.

My first bag was .56 also. I got the Pacifica Body Butter Luminizer, The Juice Beauty Gloss, Zoya in Julie and (sorry) the Nume.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 11, 2013)

Pacifica just sent me an additional 10% off coupon, so I got my whole order for $19. Woot woot! Stacking them coupons, happy Mother's Day to me!


----------



## alibite (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have to set up a whole new Ipsy account. I am not sure if it is too late...I set up my 2nd account yesterday. When it was completed it said the first bag will arrive in May. So I am not sure how to know for sure beforehand.
> ...


 Oh no. My bag is .5661 and the only thing I really didn't want was the Nume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question -
> 
> To those of you who have used pacifica perfumes before... do they stay with you for a while, or do they fade off rather quickly?


 I've never bought one but I tried the roll-on I got in my bag. It seems to fade very quickly on me. I would put the time at 3-4 hours, which is very disappointing considering that that was just about the only item I liked in my bag.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 11, 2013)

Meh. I got the opposite of what I was hoping for.  I received the St. Tropez, even though I didn't have self tanner selected, the zoya in the ugly white/creme color, and the nume hair oil. I already havve a gigantic bottle of morrocan hair oil from fab fit fun that I never use.  I was hoping for the vanilla perfume rollerball and the lipstick.  Tempted to order another bag

Nume

St. Tropez

Zoya in Jacqueline

Yaby in Buff (I think this is going to be too dark)

Gloss in Fig

Bag weight was .55 Lbs


----------



## LisaLeah (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no. My bag is .5661 and the only thing I really didn't want was the Nume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The Nume isn't that heavy. It could easily be the same weight as some of the other products. The Macadamia Oil is heavy.

So hope you get what you want.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

I AM BACK FROM STUDYING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....

man I'm having such a hard time guessing what my bags might have....

anyone wanna take a shot?

Bag 1: 0.5178 lb (w/ UD)

Bag 2: 0.404 lb


----------



## LisaLeah (May 11, 2013)

Do we know if anyone got the Zoya in Neely?

I haven't heard much about that color.

And not many got GelGel either.


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2013)

Lol, I caught the bug and signed up for a second bag for this month as well.  I don't even have my first one yet, I just really want one of the lipsticks...  and the roller ball... and the body butter... and and and


----------



## jewdiful (May 11, 2013)

i've seen quite a few gals posting pics of this bag combo, but i thought i'd throw one more into the mix!

LOVE the pacifica and i'm so happy that TWO came in my bag this month - the rollerball was the only item i really, really wanted so i'm pretty pleased. 

only thing i'm not feelin' about this bag is my concealer color - i have "light" picked for my skintone on my ipsy profile, but they sent me the shade "honey," which is a medium yellow... not sure how that happened, LOL. it's not anywhere close to my coloring, but my ipsy profile pic was taken inside when i had a tan, so i'm thinking they used those during their matching process... even though the color i received isn't anywhere close to even my profile pic. 

oh well haha, i like the formula so much i might purchase a couple from yaby on my own... actually, i ordered a second bag, so maybe if i upload a better pic they'll pick a better match.

overall AMAZING bag this month, i'm so impressed with ipsy.


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I AM BACK FROM STUDYING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....
> 
> ...


 I'm guessing bag 2 is the one with the eyebrow gel and rollerball, my 2nd bag is 0.3943 and I'm guessing that's what is in it. It's the "lightest" combo I've seen yet.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm guessing bag 2 is the one with the eyebrow gel and rollerball, my 2nd bag is 0.3943 and I'm guessing that's what is in it. It's the "lightest" combo I've seen yet.


 i just don't want the lip liners...... eek


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've seen quite a few gals posting pics of this bag combo, but i thought i'd throw one more into the mix!
> 
> ...


 how much did yours weigh?


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (May 11, 2013)

Hi everyone! New member, long time creeper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got my Ipsy tracking and my bag weighs .5546 Ibs. That's with the UD shadow. Any ideas?


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 11, 2013)

I just caved and ordered a 2nd bag


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

Umm woah.

So if you're doing the Pacifica deal. Let it sit in your cart for a bit, I was still deciding on my final order when I got an email from them to "come back and finish checking out and save 10%!" with a code for ANOTHER 10% off that stacked with the Ipsy code, free ship &amp; free lip thing code too. 

This was my final order:

1 0057108 - Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057136 - Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0068027 - Tuscan Blood Orange Body Wash $10.00 $10.00 1 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 $7.00 1 0049003 - Island Vanilla Mini Body Butter Tube $7.00 $7.00 1 0042037 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Take Me There Set $18.00 $18.00 1 0057132 - Spanish Amber Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00     Products Subtotal:  $46.00     IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$6.88     Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00     10% Off for Completing Order: -$4.60     SELECT FREE U.S. GROUND SHIPPING: $0.00     Total: $27.52


Not too shabby!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 11, 2013)

> Umm woah. So if you're doing the Pacifica deal. Let it sit in your cart for a bit, I was still deciding on my final order when I got an email from them to "come back and finish checking out and save 10%!" with a code for ANOTHER 10% off that stacked with the Ipsy code, free ship &amp; free lip thing code too.Â  This was my final order: [TD]$2.00[/TD]
> ​
> 
> * [TD]$2.00[/TD]*
> ...


 Yup! I used that code too! Deals!


----------



## AinsleyQuinn (May 11, 2013)

Hey everyone! My tracking info says that my shipment weighs .6641. Most of the postings have been within .3-.5 range... anyone else have a bag that weighs close to mine? Any ideas as to what I might be getting as to why it weighs more??


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm woah.
> 
> ...


 I guess I just missed the other 10%off. oh well


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm woah.
> 
> ...


 WHOA!! That is awesome! I am a Pacifica nut!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone who is a new customer for Pacifica and wants a ten dollar off code, please private message me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now i want to go buy Pacifica... oh you ladies are KILLIN ME!!!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 11, 2013)

I finally got my shipping email and no UD shadow for me. BOOOO! My tracking code on the DHL site is not tracking. This is what I get:

No results for your search. We wish to inform you that a number of packages may experience delayed or missing tracking information. Continue to check this tracking page for the latest update. Please accept our sincere apology for any inconvenience this may cause

Has this happened to anyone else?

Maybe it's just not updated? I am not familiar with the DHL site.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 11, 2013)

Got my bag today!



. So happy I got the Macadamia oil, I was so sad when I didnt get it in my birchbox a few months back. Also happy with the purple polish. I hate the lipgloss though, it's so sticky and i dont care fir the color. I wanted the lipstick.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 11, 2013)

> Hey everyone! My tracking info says that my shipment weighs .6641. Most of the postings have been within .3-.5 range... anyone else have a bag that weighs close to mine? Any ideas as to what I might be getting as to why it weighs more??


 Mine says .6223 but I genuinely have no idea what I might be getting. What options did you select in your profile?


----------



## blondie415 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've seen quite a few gals posting pics of this bag combo, but i thought i'd throw one more into the mix!
> 
> ...


 would have loved that bag perfect!


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHOA!! That is awesome! I am a Pacifica nut!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone who is a new customer for Pacifica and wants a ten dollar off code, please private message me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now i want to go buy Pacifica... oh you ladies are KILLIN ME!!!


 Ooh I wonder if that $10 off code would've stacked with all that too? Someone will have to try it!!


----------



## kira685 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my shipping email and no UD shadow for me. BOOOO! My tracking code on the DHL site is not tracking. This is what I get:
> 
> ...


 DHL tracking updates SLOOOOOOOWLY lol it really sucks!


----------



## blondie415 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my 1st bag!  Weight .573 lbs including bonus Urban Decay
> 
> ...


 that is a perfect bag


----------



## DarlinNikki (May 11, 2013)

Pacifica - Coconut Crushed Pearl

NuMe - Finishing Serum

Yaby - Buff

Juice Beauty - Fig

Zoya - Jacqueline 

Kinda bummed I didn't get the purple Zoya or the Pacifica island vanilla fragrance but I really like the lipgloss.

Weight was 0.5721


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 11, 2013)

The $10 off referral for Pacifica doesn't combine with other discounts. Just tried it.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 11, 2013)

I wish we can compile a list of all the combinations and weight lol....


----------



## JamieO (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my shipping email and no UD shadow for me. BOOOO! My tracking code on the DHL site is not tracking. This is what I get:
> 
> ...


 Mine did that at first, it took about a day to update so you should be alright.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

WHOA!!! I just had to read like 15 pages to catch up from yesterday! So much going on!! So I'm wondering about this NuMe coupon...I've seen some people post that they got the coupon and got the oil in their bag, which makes sense, and then I've seen some post that they got the coupon but didn't get the oil. Are they maybe sending it to the people who didn't get the UD shadow? And is anyone getting that bracelet at all? I am completely confused as to how they are choosing what goes in to whose bags. They have awesome products going out this month, and I'm super excited to get my bag, but all the random variations, then the bonuses, just so much going on in one month! It's got my head spinning trying to keep up with all of it! I will say though that Ipsy has definitely tapped into the key to Birchbox's success: Send out so many products that people will want to buy more and more and more bags just to get more of the products, or have a better chance at getting the things they want. I wonder how many people added second, third, FOURTH?!? (hey, I'm not judging, but I'd be overwhelmed!) subs just this month alone. Well played Ipsy.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (May 11, 2013)

So, hubby told me today that I need "therapy!" :-( I was so bummed that none of my ipsy bags came today. So to feel better I took him to sephora inside JCP and bought him a cologne for his birthday. And since it was triple points I also bought two sun safety kits. And got samples of some OCC lip tars, facial oil, and a NARS 500 point perk (the one with orgasm blush!). Plus, since it was his birthday (he has his own insider card) he got the benefit set for ME (lmao!) and a bunch of cologne samples because the lady felt bad that they didn't have the man bday gift. Then I caved at EstÃ©e Lauder a got a set with double wear foundation, primer, concealer, and foundation brush. Now I'm trying not to hit checkout on my Pacifica order. CURSE YOU IPSY!!!!


----------



## ktb1 (May 11, 2013)

I am caving.  I want to order a second bag this month.  Curious about the process?  Do I just a referral to one of my other e-mail addresses?


----------



## audiophilekate (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish we can compile a list of all the combinations and weight lol....


----------



## pengutango (May 11, 2013)

Wow! I was gone all day and there were over 300 unread posts here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I envy all you ladies who got your bags already! My tracking number still isn't saying anything, let alone what my bag's weight is.    On another note, about the UD Moondust Eyeshadows, I swatched them all in Sephora today since I wanted to see what they all looked like in person. They're *REALLY*~ sparkly and funny thing to note that when I blended them all into my arm, it left it really sparkly! XD Even using makeup remover didn't take all the glitter away! So like some people have mentioned earlier, they're not exactly suited for everyday use (if you can make it work however, more power to you 



). Also, because of all the glitter, there's a good chance of fallout.  



> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question -
> 
> To those of you who have used pacifica perfumes before... do they stay with you for a while, or do they fade off rather quickly?


 I tried a tester of one of the scents in Whole Foods and it lasted several hours. Granted, it wasn't a whole day test, but still... Even with me scrubbing my wrists several times had subtle hints left behind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ivfmommy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how did you know you would get the UD bonus item ahead of time?  (sorry I didnt go through the old posts to see if this was answered!)
> 
> ...


 Yeah, it was answered before, but don't worry about it since there are over 80 pages in this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anywho, to answer your question, you would have found out when you got your shipping notice from ipsy. Like for me for my first bag (my main account), this was the subject line: "Your May Glam Bag (Spring Fling) is On Its Way (+Bonus Item)! Tracking Info Inside..."

When I opened the email, besides the part about the bag shipping and where to get the tracking number, they'll tell you what the bonus item is and why you were chosen to get it.



> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, ive got to say that the purple zoya was not one that I really wanted,  but I love it! It's so shimmery I can't stand it!  Were all of the ones sent out shimmery?


 Nope, three were metallic (pink, purple, and yellow), while the other three were cream (no sparkle) (cream, green, blue).



> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my shipping email and no UD shadow for me. BOOOO! My tracking code on the DHL site is not tracking. This is what I get:
> 
> ...


 I got this too when I tried to check my tracking number! &gt;.&lt; I got my number yesterday, so it's likely that it just hasn't updated on DHL's website.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wondering about this NuMe coupon...I've seen some people post that they got the coupon and got the oil in their bag, which makes sense, and then I've seen some post that they got the coupon but didn't get the oil.
> 
> ...


 From what I understand You either get the 60% off NuMe or a voucher in the bag on a card for 110.00 both only good for hair tools and extensions

The bracelet and the UD moondust for getting two sign ups will be coming in June for anyone who got the sign ups after May 1st. 

Everyone on this list seems to either be getting multiple bags or coveting multiple bags or going crazy over all the cool products. I got two bags because of the value of the bags. I will put anything I don't use into my stepdaughter's Holiday stocking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (May 11, 2013)

Got mine today! I'm so happy I got the purple Zoya!!! I am disappointed I got the Macadamia Oil - I've gotten it in numerous sub boxes, and I hate it (so if anyone's interested, let me know). But oh, well. The concealer's in "buff", which is probably perfect. Haven't tried the gloss yet, but if it feels good on, I'll like this color over lipstick. The Zoya and the other products made it totally worth my ten bucks


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The $10 off referral for Pacifica doesn't combine with other discounts. Just tried it.


 awww so sorry! Well at least you can use it another time. Hang onto it! I'm a Pacific NUT!! Once you start with their yummy stuff you are hooked. they have about a million lovely things on that site!!


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, hubby told me today that I need "therapy!" :-(
> 
> I was so bummed that none of my ipsy bags came today. So to feel better I took him to sephora inside JCP and bought him a cologne for his birthday. And since it was triple points I also bought two sun safety kits. And got samples of some OCC lip tars, facial oil, and a NARS 500 point perk (the one with orgasm blush!). Plus, since it was his birthday (he has his own insider card) he got the benefit set for ME (lmao!) and a bunch of cologne samples because the lady felt bad that they didn't have the man bday gift. Then I caved at EstÃ©e Lauder a got a set with double wear foundation, primer, concealer, and foundation brush. Now I'm trying not to hit checkout on my Pacifica order.
> ...


 Wait about an hour on that Pacifica order and they might send you an email for another 10% off ;-)

(enabler alert! hehe)


----------



## cari12 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish we can compile a list of all the combinations and weight lol....


 Haha!


----------



## amygab1126 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AinsleyQuinn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey everyone! My tracking info says that my shipment weighs .6641. Most of the postings have been within .3-.5 range... anyone else have a bag that weighs close to mine? Any ideas as to what I might be getting as to why it weighs more??


Mine was .664. That Macadamia Oil sample bottle is glass, so it's kinda heavy. Bet you've got that, along with the Zoya polish, Yaby concealer, Juice Beauty lipgloss, and Pacifica lotion.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its here! Bag weight was 0.5139 lbs.
> 
> ...


 I would LOVE this bag!


----------



## lovepink (May 11, 2013)

So impatient!  My bag just left Kentucky today (after sitting there since 5/8).  If my bag follows the same route it did last month it still has stops to make in Phonenix AZ and Compton CA before getting to me!  I just want to know what color Zoya I am getting so I can place my order!


----------



## ktb1 (May 11, 2013)

I think the concealor in buff is too dark for me, but I have yet to try it.   Also, I don't love the Juice Beauty gloss in "Champagne" but am hopeful it will layer over lipstick well.   The Pacifica, Nume and Polish have made me very happy!


----------



## Dots (May 11, 2013)

Just got my first Ipsy Bag and wow...amazing!!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the concealor in buff is too dark for me, but I have yet to try it.   Also, I don't love the Juice Beauty gloss in "Champagne" but am hopeful it will layer over lipstick well.   The Pacifica, Nume and Polish have made me very happy!


 Your bag is really nice! Can you tell us the weight, please?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my first Ipsy Bag and wow...amazing!!


 It is a wonderful service. Such a great value for ten bucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus you get to hang out with all the kooky ladies on MUT!!! LOL


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2013)

Unless you know for a FACT you will hate something or are allergic give some of the products you didn't want a try. I can not tell you how many times the product in a sub box I didn't want became the product I LOVE!!!!


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that is a perfect bag


Thanks!  I really lucked out..I have it sitting next to my Birchbox from this month and I'm like..come on  and step it up BB! 




  IMO this is the best bag I've gotten!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got this too when I tried to check my tracking number! &gt;.&lt; I got my number yesterday, so it's likely that it just hasn't updated on DHL's website.


 Thanks! This makes me feel much much better!



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine did that at first, it took about a day to update so you should be alright.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! Crossing my fingers for something updated by tomorrow.



> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DHL tracking updates SLOOOOOOOWLY lol it really sucks!


Good to know. I was kind of worried.


----------



## bowskt (May 11, 2013)

Any Canadians order from Pacifica before..? I am very tempted, if I don't get any of their products in my bag then I most likely will (birthday present  to myself maybe...? May 18th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) it seems like if you combine the codes (10% off, 20% off and the free lip tint) it will more than cover the shipping (10-15 dollars I remember reading...?). But I'm worried about import duties and taxes being charged, especially because I'm in NS and we have 15% sales tax.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 11, 2013)

you evil evil women hahaha, I totally just signed up for a 2nd bag. I used my own referral link like some of you suggested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It said I'll be getting the may bag soo yay!


----------



## ktb1 (May 11, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## ktb1 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you evil evil women hahaha, I totally just signed up for a 2nd bag. I used my own referral link like some of you suggested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It said I'll be getting the may bag soo yay!


 Will this definitely get another May bag?  I am about to sign up for a second bag.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will this definitely get another May bag?  I am about to sign up for a second bag.


 that is what the email said, that they will be billing me on may 13th and I will be getting may's bag! wooo


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm woah.
> 
> ...


 was it an extra code for the 10% off?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 11, 2013)

I got the concealer in buff and thought it was going to be waaaaaaay too dark (vampire over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, used it yesterday and it blended really well. I was amazed.


----------



## ktb1 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks!  I only got the welcome e-mail so far.  Did you get that e-mail (about receiving a May bag) after you put your credit card details in?

_Edited to add:  Nevermind.  I just went ahead and put in the credit card info and it immediately told me I'd get a May bag.  Thanks again._


----------



## ktb1 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the concealer in buff and thought it was going to be waaaaaaay too dark (vampire over here
> 
> 
> ...


 Woohoo!  This bodes well for me then.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sure*:    *0.6435 lbs.


 Thanks! A little heavier than mine-- i was hoping for the items you have!


----------



## Dots (May 11, 2013)

> It is a wonderful service. Such a great value for ten bucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus you get to hang out with all the kooky ladies on MUT!!! LOLÂ


 I mean, I feel kinda bad saying it but this takes the cake compared to all my other subs. I think everyone else has some serious competition.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 11, 2013)

HALLELUJAH!!! THE BAG IS IN MY CITY!!! 





Package Services
Shipment Accepted
May 11, 2013, 9:47 pm
NEW ORLEANS, LA 70113


----------



## skylola123 (May 11, 2013)

I want the Zoya in Blu so badly idk why I just really do lol


----------



## Dots (May 11, 2013)

> I want the Zoya in Blu so badly idk why I just really do lolÂ


 Totally understandable...I really wanted Neely or the lavender but I got the creme color. Cross fingers you get your colors.


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> was it an extra code for the 10% off?


 Yep. I left the stuff in my cart because I was still deciding on what I wanted and got distracted making dinner. Came back and they had emailed me a reminder that I had things in my cart on the site and if I checked out soon I could use a special code for an extra 10% off and it stacked with the rest of the codes!


----------



## melodyyy (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any Canadians order from Pacifica before..? I am very tempted, if I don't get any of their products in my bag then I most likely will (birthday present  to myself maybe...? May 18th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) it seems like if you combine the codes (10% off, 20% off and the free lip tint) it will more than cover the shipping (10-15 dollars I remember reading...?). But I'm worried about import duties and taxes being charged, especially because I'm in NS and we have 15% sales tax.


 

I've ordered from Pacifica before! I'm in Ontario and I wasn't charged any extra import tax or anything. It was just the 10.99 shipping fee. I wasn't aware that you could combine codes though because I was never able to...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you evil evil women hahaha, I totally just signed up for a 2nd bag. I used my own referral link like some of you suggested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It said I'll be getting the may bag soo yay!


 I'm such a dunce!!!!  I signed myself up for a 2nd bag and didn't use the referral link!!!!  



 NowI'm going to sign up for a third just so I'll remember to do that next time.





 ​  ​  ​


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

I got bored. Went through and listed all the variations I saw you guys post and then the weights. It's not SUPER helpful, a lot of the bags are similar in size despite having different items inside but for the curious ;-) I haven't tackled instagram yet but I'll try and peek through and see if there are any combos with weights too! 

And really this didn't take me long and was kind of fun to do, hope it helps any of you who may want a slight clue as to what you're getting ;-) I put it under a spoiler for anyone still trying to keep their bag a surprise

...Bags WITHOUT UD shadows...

Pacifica Body Butter + Pacifica Roller Ball + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.5263, 0.5411

Pacifica Body Butter + Nume + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.54, 0.5665, 0.562, 0.571, 0.5625

Pacifica Body Butter + Macadamia Oil + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.6669, 0.664, 0.671

Pacifica Body Butter + Mirabella Lipstick + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.5139, 0.5093, 

St. Tropez + Mirabella Powder + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.509

Pacifica Roller + Nume + Mirabella Lipstick + Zoya + Yaby = 0.4765

St. Tropez + Mirabella Liner + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.467, 0.459

Pacifica Body Butter + Pacifica Roller + Mirabella Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.547, 0.5486

St. Tropez + Mirabella Lipstick + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.49

Pacifica Body Butter + Pacifica Roller + Mirabella Lipstick + Zoya + Yaby = 0.5295

Pacifica Roller + Nume + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.472, 0.4748

St. Tropez + Nume + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.55

Pacifica Roller + Macadamia + Mirabella Lipstick + Zoya + Yaby = 0.572

Pacifica Roller + Macadamia + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.5701

Pacifica Body Butter + Mirabella Powder + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.536

Pacifica Body Butter + Mirabella Liner + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby = 0.4803

...Bags WITH UD Shadows....

St Tropez + Nume + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby + UD Shadow = 0.599

St Tropez + Mirabella Lipstick + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby + UD Shadow = 0.5454

Pacifica Roller + Nume + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby + UD Shadow = 0.511

Pacifica Body Butter + Pacifica Roller + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby + UD shadow = 0.573

Pacifica Roller + Nume + Mirabella Lipstick + Zoya + Yaby + UD Shadow = 0.515

Anastasia + Pacifica Roller + Mirabella Lipstick + Zoya + Yaby + UD = 0.4891


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2013)

My box weight was .4705.  I got the concealer, nume hair serum -____- (i wanted the st. tropez), lip gloss, nail polish in "blu", and island vanilla rollerball. i indicated "lipstick" in my profile and didn't check off lip gloss but i got that. i also didn't check off hair products either and i got that. i wonder if their match system truly works.


----------



## alibite (May 12, 2013)

I live in Oregon and my bag is still in Kentucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want it now! I hate DHL.

I haven't seen anyone on the board with the same weight as mine (0.6611)  and I'm not getting the UD eyeshadow.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 12, 2013)

so at first I was pretty excited that they were taking the quiz into consideration. I figured great I will get lipstick since I didn't mark gloss....and marked tanning so should get the st tropez and not hair oil since I didn't mark that and now hearing that lots of people are getting things that they didn't mark off I'm not as hopeful but who knows I may still be surprised. I have two bags coming and tracking for just one currently so it will be interesting to see how things play out


----------



## Rochellena (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bored. Went through and listed all the variations I saw you guys post and then the weights. It's not SUPER helpful, a lot of the bags are similar in size despite having different items inside but for the curious ;-) I haven't tackled instagram yet but I'll try and peek through and see if there are any combos with weights too!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2013)

Excited - my bag weight is .5738 and the bag so far I most want is .573 (body butter and perfume...though I'd prefer the vanilla over the gardenia and definitely the luminizing over the bronzing!)

Keeping my fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jhans0717 (May 12, 2013)

So I couldn't help myself, I went and picked up a third bag, only to realize I forgot to use my referral code. (apparently ill have to keep 3 bags for June to get the referral bonus...) so what do I do? I went a made a new email and bought a 4th bag... I think I have a problem!! I haven't even received my first bag or get shipping for my second but hey why not get two more?! Hopefully my mother doesn't snoop on my bank account to track my spending. (I'm almost 24 yet she still checks to make sure I pay my bills and not splurging on stuff...fingers crossed.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> so at first I was pretty excited that they were taking the quiz into consideration. I figured great I will get lipstick since I didn't mark gloss....and marked tanning so should get the st tropez and not hair oil since I didn't mark that and now hearing that lots of people are getting things that they didn't mark off I'm not as hopeful but who knows I may still be surprised. I have two bags coming and tracking for just one currently so it will be interesting to see how things play out


 Yeah...I think we all feel that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would love true customization, but I do think we have to keep in mind that they will never be able to really do this, they might be able to look at one particular preference at a time (for example, try to match concealers to skin tones, or lip products to those who love them most, or sending tanners to those who stated they liked them first) but all at once would be difficult! With as many subbers as they have, it would be a nightmare to try to put together a bag that truly used the profile to its fullest each month.

That said, I do at least hope they got my concealer shade right! I have three concealers right now and all three are too dark for me, so I just use them as shadow bases (and they work GREAT for that)...but I'd love one I can actually use as a concealer!


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bored. Went through and listed all the variations I saw you guys post and then the weights. It's not SUPER helpful, a lot of the bags are similar in size despite having different items inside but for the curious ;-) I haven't tackled instagram yet but I'll try and peek through and see if there are any combos with weights too!
> 
> ...


----------



## ktb1 (May 12, 2013)

whoops, screwup post.  please ignore.


----------



## ktb1 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bored. Went through and listed all the variations I saw you guys post and then the weights. It's not SUPER helpful, a lot of the bags are similar in size despite having different items inside but for the curious ;-) I haven't tackled instagram yet but I'll try and peek through and see if there are any combos with weights too!
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super helpful! Let me know if you come across one that is .39 in weight. The first one of mine is .3996. I have no clue what's in that one. And the second is .515 so im guessing it just might be Pacifica Body Butter + Mirabella Lipstick + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby, but its spot on weight wise with the Pacifica Roller + Nume + Mirabella Lipstick + Zoya + Yaby + UD Shadow, but its not supposed to be getting the shadow. hmmm


 I have one that is 0.3943 and it's supposed to come on Monday, I'm curious about it as well. I think the lighter bags have the eyebrow gel in them though, but they could also have the liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was the high weight.  I got the weight from the tracking information.  Is there somewhere else I should look for a more accurate weight?


 It could've just been the post office scale. They may not have reset it from the package before yours or had something leaning on it at the time. I've seen posts from others in past months or on different subs where their box/bag weight was a lot higher and it was just a post office error  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ktb1 (May 12, 2013)

And because I am insane, the weight of my package on my food scale is: .5625

So clearly the tracking weight was wrong.


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And because I am insane, the weight of my package on my food scale is: .5625
> 
> So clearly the tracking weight was wrong.


 Nice! Gotta love having a food scale :-D

I updated my list. Thanks for the info


----------



## latinafeminista (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awww so sorry! Well at least you can use it another time. Hang onto it! I'm a Pacific NUT!! Once you start with their yummy stuff you are hooked. they have about a million lovely things on that site!!


 I want to place my first Pacifica order.....what would you recommend for a newbie? it's too good of a deal to pass up!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bored. Went through and listed all the variations I saw you guys post and then the weights. It's not SUPER helpful, a lot of the bags are similar in size despite having different items inside but for the curious ;-) I haven't tackled instagram yet but I'll try and peek through and see if there are any combos with weights too!


 WHY ARE YOU THE MOST AWESOME PERSON EVER?????????????? 





Mine is heavier than all of those-- how crazy! Yes I have the UD shadow. won't know what I got until Monday, though. 0.6237 lbs.

What could make it heavier?


----------



## Jwhackers (May 12, 2013)

my bag is 0.6179 lbs. with the UD eyeshadow. any ideas? cant wait to see what I get!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHY ARE YOU THE MOST AWESOME PERSON EVER??????????????
> 
> ...


 I second that whole heartedly!!!  I just copied and pasted that chart of weights into MS Word so as I get tracking emails for my remaining bags, I can look back at it.  &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have one that is 0.3943 and it's supposed to come on Monday, I'm curious about it as well. I think the lighter bags have the eyebrow gel in them though, but they could also have the liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Its so weird that its so light! Im crossing my fingers that It will have a rollerball in it! Please please please! that and the brow gel wouldn't be too bad.

Im guessing it might have:

-zoya

-concealer

-brow gel

-liner

-rollerball


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to place my first Pacifica order.....what would you recommend for a newbie? it's too good of a deal to pass up!


 The value sets are a great deal! Definitely grab some 2.00 samples so you can try a lot of fragrances. They are solid perfumes in cute little tins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In January ipsy sent out the smaller size body butters in Blood Orange. I know-- it sounds weird, like how good can an orange smell? HOLY MOLY it is divine. You might want to try that. I LOVE the seafoam face wash and the lip balms are yummy.


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

Haha! I really didn't mind doing it! It was fun and I needed something mindless to do to tune out my kids - Hubs took over bedtime tonight and those little rascals don't like to go down without a fight ;-)


----------



## Xiang (May 12, 2013)

Did anybody who were supposed to get the replacement pink/white April bags get it with their May bag? I'm wondering if that is included in the shipping weight.


----------



## Shannon28 (May 12, 2013)

I second the blood orange, it's my favorite. Target and whole foods usually have some of the scents on their shelves so you can smell before ordering.


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its so weird that its so light! Im crossing my fingers that It will have a rollerball in it! Please please please! that and the brow gel wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> ...


 Possibly. Though I think everyone gets either the lipstick or lip gloss - but they've totally thrown us for a loop this month with the extra items that weren't released as spoilers and having the lipstick AND lip gloss bags so who knows. 

I'm personally hoping for zoya, concealer, liner, gloss (or lipstick) and roller ball. I don't think I'd use the eyebrow gel. I haven't seen that bag combo come up yet so it's probably wishful thinking!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The value sets are a great deal! Definitely grab some 2.00 samples so you can try a lot of fragrances. They are solid perfumes in cute little tins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In January ipsy sent out the smaller size body butters in Blood Orange. I know-- it sounds weird, like how good can an orange smell? HOLY MOLY it is divine. You might want to try that. I LOVE the seafoam face wash and the lip balms are yummy.


 Awesome, I have a lot of that in my cart now.  Glad to hear you love the face wash, as I am really looking forward to it.  Do you think it would be good for dry skin? Also, have you tried the day and night face cream? Thanks SO much!!


----------



## ling168 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! The Gold BB Creams are really good. I prefer the original Korean BB creams more than anything else-- Missha and Skin 79. I buy them on eBay from Korean sellers. I REALLY like L'oreal's "Magic" BB cream, too.


 I've never tried the Magic BB cream and agree Skin79 and Missha are definitely really good options.


----------



## ling168 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! : I have the tarte one and I like it except for the fact that it seems to show any dry spots I have on my face.. Maybe I will try the Dr. Jarts one next


 
I had the same problem, but I didn't have that with Dr.Jart's. I know they just reformulated the Black line to be paraben-free, but I am not sure if they have reformulated the other ones yet.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Though I think everyone gets either the lipstick or lip gloss


 Yes, we all get one of those items, but apparently some ppl are getting BOTH! Kooky ipsy, making us all so intrigued.


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, we all get one of those items, but apparently some ppl are getting BOTH! Kooky ipsy, making us all so intrigued.


 Sneaky sneaky Ipsy


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome, I have a lot of that in my cart now.  Glad to hear you love the face wash, as I am really looking forward to it.  Do you think it would be good for dry skin? Also, have you tried the day and night face cream? Thanks SO much!!


 The face wash is very gentle yet you still feel very clean after using it. I have dry skin-- I am in menopause (almost 50!) I do not find the moisturizer heavy enough for me-- I want a lot of hydration and to feel like my skin just had a treatment of some kind when I use moisturizers. That is where I spend my most money on skin care. I think the Pacifica would be good for the summer for someone with oily or combo skin.


----------



## ktb1 (May 12, 2013)

I am (im)patiently waiting for the extra 10% off Pacifica e-mail.  Besides all the items for myself 



,  I was planning to buy 6 Tuscan Blood Orange Mini Body Butters (my sister wants to give them to her bridesmaids).   I love love the scent of it.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

dear ladies, I am so dead right now-- going to sleep-- will try to answer any more Pacifica questions tomorrow. THANK YOU ALL FOR BEING SO COOL! xoxox night night


----------



## latinafeminista (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The face wash is very gentle yet you still feel very clean after using it. I have dry skin-- I am in menopause (almost 50!) I do not find the moisturizer heavy enough for me-- I want a lot of hydration and to feel like my skin just had a treatment of some kind when I use moisturizers. That is where I spend my most money on skin care. I think the Pacifica would be good for the summer for someone with oily or combo skin.


 You are awesome, thanks for the help!


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Goodnight! 

I should head that way myself. I'm taking some kid free time tomorrow and as nice as a nap sounds, kid free shopping sounds even better.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I second the blood orange, it's my favorite. Target and whole foods usually have some of the scents on their shelves so you can smell before ordering.


 I'm wondering the same thing. Someone on a previous page mentioned they might be shipping the replacement bags separately. I, too, am curious how much that April bag weighs so we can adjust... **Hint, hint to anyone with an awesome food scale that could weigh their April bag.



 **


----------



## kira685 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am (im)patiently waiting for the extra 10% off Pacifica e-mail.  Besides all the items for myself
> 
> ...


 I'm doing the same thing lol I figure I've held out on ordering more bags, might as well buy something =) I also need to scroll back through and find the codes lol


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing. Someone on a previous page mentioned they might be shipping the replacement bags separately. I, too, am curious how much that April bag weighs so we can adjust... **Hint, hint to anyone with an awesome food scale that could weigh their April bag.
> 
> ...


 According to my food scale, the empty April bag weighs 1 ounce  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today! I'm so happy I got the purple Zoya!!! I am disappointed I got the Macadamia Oil - I've gotten it in numerous sub boxes, and I hate it (so if anyone's interested, let me know). But oh, well. The concealer's in "buff", which is probably perfect. Haven't tried the gloss yet, but if it feels good on, I'll like this color over lipstick. The Zoya and the other products made it totally worth my ten bucks


 
I was hoping for the Macadamia Oil... what didn't you like about it?


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm doing the same thing lol I figure I've held out on ordering more bags, might as well buy something =) I also need to scroll back through and find the codes lol


 I'm still waiting for the 10% too! If anyone used it, was it generic or customized? If its generic, can you tell us? I'm getting impatient lol


----------



## ktb1 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to my food scale, the empty April bag weighs 1 ounce  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Food scales for the win!


----------



## kira685 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for the 10% too! If anyone used it, was it generic or customized? If its generic, can you tell us? I'm getting impatient lol


 It is taking foreveeeer! I feel like we're going to miss the free shipping, isn't it only through today, or tomorrow?


----------



## amygab1126 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for the Macadamia Oil... what didn't you like about it?


I have fine, straight, layered hair that I curl to get body and movement. This makes my hair stay straight. So I'd imagine it's awesome for women who straighten. But I also dislike the scent - it smells like a men's product to me. Strange, because I LOVE the Macadamia Masque...freaking love it.


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for the 10% too! If anyone used it, was it generic or customized? If its generic, can you tell us? I'm getting impatient lol


 It was customized. I wish it was generic, I'd totally share! 

I want to say I got the email about 1 1/2 hours after I left my cart sitting there? Maybe 2? It looked generated though.


----------



## Xiang (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to my food scale, the empty April bag weighs 1 ounce  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ty ty. I need to get myself a food scale. =p


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is taking foreveeeer! I feel like we're going to miss the free shipping, isn't it only through today, or tomorrow?


 It says through Mother's Day, May 12th so I'm assuming that means it'll work all day tomorrow too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was customized. I wish it was generic, I'd totally share!
> ...





> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It says through Mother's Day, May 12th so I'm assuming that means it'll work all day tomorrow too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!! I just haven't waited long enough =)


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was customized. I wish it was generic, I'd totally share!
> ...


 I'll wait a liltle longer. but I just messed with my cart again. oops. lol


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ty ty. I need to get myself a food scale. =p


 No problem! I'm glad to have found another use for mine. Haha!


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I just haven't waited long enough =)


 You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to my food scale, the empty April bag weighs 1 ounce  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You. You rock! Thank you bunches!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

Well, well well. It seems I tripped and fell right on the 'submit order' button. Oh well 






Quantity Product Unit Price *Total Price*
1 0042003 - Island Vanilla Take Me There Set $18.00 $18.00 1 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 $7.00 1 0052003 - Island Vanilla Reed Diffuser $16.00 $16.00 1 0057108 - Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057112 - Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057104 - Mexican Cocoa Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057105 - Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057103 - Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057136 - Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00 1 0057137 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00     Products Subtotal:  $51.00     IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$7.78
    Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00
    10% Off for Completing Order: -$5.10
    SELECT FREE U.S. GROUND SHIPPING: $0.00
    Total: $31.12


I wanted the Malibu Lemon Blossom sample, but it sold out as I was completing my order....one of you snagged it didn't you! 



 lol

I sold something on ebay about half an hour ago, so I paid $2.90 out of pocket for these lovelies, I hope they smell as delicious as I hear they do! I've never tried a reed diffuser, so I'm excited to experience one! Now, I hope I don't get the vanilla rollerball in either bag, or I'll have an extra!

Just as a reminder, the codes are: 

freeship25

Beauty20

freequench25


----------



## ewiggy (May 12, 2013)

hah. i just joined MUT so i could post that i'm doing the exact same thing, re: Pacifica.. and it's killing me! hurry up, 10% off!


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, well well. It seems I tripped and fell right on the 'submit order' button. Oh well
> 
> ...


 Haha! Those darn order buttons getting in the way ;-)


----------



## ling168 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have fine, straight, layered hair that I curl to get body and movement. This makes my hair stay straight. So I'd imagine it's awesome for women who straighten. But I also dislike the scent - it smells like a men's product to me. Strange, because I LOVE the Macadamia Masque...freaking love it.


 
That makes sense. I was curious about the oil bc I had heard so many great things about the Masque lol... maybe I'll find someplace that carries it.


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

I think this might possibly end up being the longest thread in MUT history by the time we're done getting our bags and discussing them and all the promo codes that go with the products in them! haha!


----------



## ling168 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, well well. It seems I tripped and fell right on the 'submit order' button. Oh well
> 
> ...


 

I was looking to get the Island Vanilla Diffuser ! I hope you like it! Idk if I'll decide in time to utilize the great discounts.


----------



## Xiang (May 12, 2013)

I was going to place a decent size Adagio tea order but now I'm really wanting to spend on Pacifica Perfume. Ugh... tea vs perfume.... tea vs perfume....

And I noticed that the Malibu Lemon Blossom sample is now out of stock. I had it in my cart too, lol. That scent sounds divine.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to place a decent size Adagio tea order but now I'm really wanting to spend on Pacifica Perfume. Ugh... tea vs perfume.... tea vs perfume....
> 
> *And I noticed that the Malibu Lemon Blossom sample is now out of stock. I had it in my cart too, lol. That scent sounds divine.*


 I know right...when I added it earlier, it said 'only 1 left!'....then I piddled around checking out and it sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to place a decent size Adagio tea order but now I'm really wanting to spend on Pacifica Perfume. Ugh... tea vs perfume.... tea vs perfume....
> 
> And I noticed that the Malibu Lemon Blossom sample is now out of stock. I had it in my cart too, lol. That scent sounds divine.


 perfume! =P I was bummed to be missing out on the malibu lemon blossom too =( I'm a big fan of lemon - just such a fresh and clean element!

meanwhile, I'm still waiting for that additional 10%.. almost caved and got a second bag.. refreshed my tracking 7.3 million times.. lol


----------



## kira685 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right...when I added it earlier, it said 'only 1 left!'....then I piddled around checking out and it sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 did you get the 10% or give up and check out? i'm still waiting!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know right...when I added it earlier, it said 'only 1 left!'....then I piddled around checking out and it sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
did you get the 10% or give up and check out? i'm still waiting!

 


> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, well well. It seems I tripped and fell right on the 'submit order' button. Oh well
> 
> ...


 (My order is above, I used the free shipping, free quench, 20% off, and 10% off codes. Then I got two free perfume sample tins too! Maybe for my total going over $50?)
 
Make sure you have created an account, and not just 'signed up' for their email list, then fill your cart with stuff and leave the page. I created an account, put stuff in my cart, closed the window, went to the store, then got the email while I was out....I didn't even realize it was for 10% off until someone here said something. I had glanced at it and thought it was one of those 'you have stuff in your cart' emails. I'm pretty excited about all this stuff...I've never tried a solid perfume, I'm not really into wearing perfume, but I hope these smell good because I'd like to get into wearing it more often! And I love vanilla, so I really hope the vanilla is as good as I want it to be...I've only tried one Pacifica product and it was the blood orange lotion we got a few months ago.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 12, 2013)

> Hi! My name is Sam and i am new to posting here (lurker). I finally decided to make an account because someone on ipsys main site suggested i come here to swap some of the items i got. If there is a better forum for this, i can totally head there :] if NOT, i ended up with the zoya color Jacqueline (the cream color). I would swap this for any color, blu being what i wanted most. I got the St. Tropez tanner, but i really wanted the pacifica luminizing lotion. Also, i got the mirabella lip pencil, and i really wanted the vanilla roll on. Lastly, i got the juice beauty lip gloss in fig, which yeah. i would take ANY color lipstick. I can swap out singly or a few things, it doesnt matter. i am still getiing used to the sites interface, but i guess if anyone is interested PM me :] again if i am in the wrong forum i am so so sorry!! Â


as others bags roll in im sure you'll have luck. I'm sure someone is drooling over what you got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 *facepalm* i totally read that post of your receipt, but didn't connect it to your later comment lol

i got my code right after i posted i was still waiting =) i had done the same, made an account earlier... i figured they needed to know who to email! yup, you get 2 samples for spending $50! i got all new scents as well - french lilac, lotus garden, spanish amber, mediterranean fig. they'll be my first solids, i'm hoping they last longer than sprays!


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 12, 2013)

I finally got the code! This is what I got:









I went a little Mango grapefruit crazy. What can I say, I love fruity scents! once I get it all, I'll have the rollerball, solid, perfume, body butter and body wash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was a pretty good deal! The only thing is that when I had initially, it was totaled at 25ish. And when I checked out it was 33.28. Not a big deal, but I though that was odd. Cant wait to get this!!


----------



## kira685 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got the code! This is what I got:
> 
> I went a little Mango grapefruit crazy. What can I say, I love fruity scents! once I get it all, I'll have the rollerball, solid, perfume, body butter and body wash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was a pretty good deal! The only thing is that when I had initially, it was totaled at 25ish. And when I checked out it was 33.28. Not a big deal, but I though that was odd. Cant wait to get this!!


 maybe tax?


----------



## MissTrix (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got the code! This is what I got:
> 
> ...


 They took off the 20% after the other discounts rather than before, like they did the 10% discount. That's probably why the total changed.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

I'm pretty effing excited about my Pacifica order...now I hope to get the two body butters in my bags and not the vanilla perfume haha. I tried to get my friend into it and explain the discounts and code stacking to her...she wasn't interested lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

Oh, you guys are the worst. 





Now in addition to my Zoya &amp; St Tropez carts that are just DYING for me to hit submit already...I have a full Pacifica cart! But, I am attempting to be somewhat patient and at least wait for my bag to get here first. Should be here tomorrow, which feels like forever from now!


----------



## Dollysantana (May 12, 2013)

Question when do they update your bag on the website? I haven't received my shipping notice either can't wait to see what Iam getting lol ðŸ˜


----------



## MissTrix (May 12, 2013)

I've been very, very bad. I made a second Pacifica order using the stacked codes. I didn't want them to go to waste!  









No more shopping! Lead me not into temptation, I am officially cut off! (But at least I'll smell nice.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question when do they update your bag on the website? I haven't received my shipping notice either can't wait to see what Iam getting lol
> 
> ðŸ˜


 They said they're updating to May on Monday, BUT it won't tell you what you're getting. It just shows the variety of products for the month!


----------



## Dollysantana (May 12, 2013)

Thank you @allistra44 I will just have to wait impatiently lol ðŸ™‹


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you @allistra44 I will just have to wait impatiently lol ðŸ™‹


 Hahaha ditto! I am so jealous of everyone who already got thiers!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been very, very bad. I made a second Pacifica order using the stacked codes. I didn't want them to go to waste!
> 
> ...


 Oh girl, I am so tempted to get more, but I don't need more. I do NOT need more. Nope. No more. 



 Just walk away, self.  



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, you guys are the worst.
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure if this is true or not, but I think I read here that the free shipping code *might* end Sunday night. That's why I went ahead and pounced on the deal today before I've received my bags....don't quote me but it's something to think about if it's true!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if this is true or not, but I think I read here that the free shipping code *might* end Sunday night. That's why I went ahead and pounced on the deal today before I've received my bags....don't quote me but it's something to think about if it's true!


 Ohhhh lord. Sounds like I might just need to go ahead &amp; order then 



 I'll mull it over while I'm impatiently waiting for the 10% off e-mail...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 12, 2013)

Good morning, lovely ladies! Happy Mothers Day to all you MILFS out there. There's only one problem, I wish it wasn't Sunday. I want my ipsy bag AND my Pacifica order.


----------



## Dots (May 12, 2013)

The multiple codes are not stacking for me...please help.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> The multiple codes are not stacking for me...please help.


 Add at least $25 to cart, input codes one under the other in the code box...hit calculate. Report back lol.


----------



## Dots (May 12, 2013)

Lol. it is only giving me one line to enter a code. So, when I try to add one after another is applied...the first one goes away. Is it possible they took it away?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol. it is only giving me one line to enter a code. So, when I try to add one after another is applied...the first one goes away. Is it possible they took it away?


 You have to enter one &amp; then hit 'ENTER' to go down to the next line. Add all 3 &amp; then calculate.


----------



## Dots (May 12, 2013)

Omg...it worked. I read what you wrote more carefully...thank you!!


----------



## Dots (May 12, 2013)

Thank you to both of you!


----------



## ashleylayne (May 12, 2013)

Hey all! I've been such a lurker here for *month**s* now (been an ipsy subscriber since September). Basically every night I'll scroll on here on my phone, haha. But I'd just like to say that after about a weeks worth of contemplation, I've finally signed up for an extra bag this month! It's nuts to me that they're still available (especially since I was on a waitlist for about 2 months last summer). I'm getting billed on Monday, and my first bag should be here on Tuesday or Wednesday. It's on it's way to California as I type. I'm so anxious, but super excited! My first bag's weight is .67 pounds. Wondering what could make it weigh so much. I'd be happy with anything but the nume oil (dying for the macadamia one though). Anyways, I'd just thought I'd say thanks to you all for convincing me to be 10 bucks more broke!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2013)

> I was going to place a decent size Adagio tea order but now I'm really wanting to spend on Pacifica Perfume. Ugh... tea vs perfume.... tea vs perfume.... And I noticed that the Malibu Lemon Blossom sample is now out of stock. I had it in my cart too, lol. That scent sounds divine.


 This is random, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE Adagio teas a


----------



## Dots (May 12, 2013)

This is what I ended up with...I had more things I wanted, but I removed them from my cart. Quantity Product Unit Price Total Price 0057137 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample 0050069 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Value Collection 0062001 - Coconut Crushed Pearl Luminizing Body Butter 8oz 0062603 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Vanilla Hibiscus 0057136 - Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample 0050062 - Custom Value Soap Set Item #1: 0094537 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Natural Soap Item #2: 0094537 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Natural Soap Item #3: 0094512 - Indian Coconut Nectar Natural Soap Item #4: 0094503 - Island Vanilla Natural Soap Item #5: 0094543 - Malibu Lemon Blossom Natural Soap Item #6: 0094538 - Sandalwood Natural Soap 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig 0057103 - Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample 0057105 - Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for the Macadamia Oil... what didn't you like about it?


*I want the Macadamia Oil!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*


----------



## Lolo22 (May 12, 2013)

> I got bored. Went through and listed all the variations I saw you guys post and then the weights. It's not SUPER helpful, a lot of the bags are similar in size despite having different items inside but for the curious ;-) I haven't tackled instagram yet but I'll try and peek through and see if there are any combos with weights too!Â  And really this didn't take me long and was kind of fun to do, hope it helps any of you who may want a slight clue as to what you're getting ;-) I put it under a spoiler for anyone still trying to keep their bag a surprise
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You are completely awesome! Now we just need need to know what's in the .39 ones- I'm getting 2 of them!


----------



## Nella McSmith (May 12, 2013)

Pacifica: You can also stack the "freeship25" for free shipping with the other codes.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 12, 2013)

I just re subbed yesterday cause the may bag looks great- I'm a little confused though- is their a way to specify that I want the self tanner??


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 12, 2013)

> I just re subbed yesterday cause the may bag looks great- I'm a little confused though- is their a way to specify that I want the self tanner??


 Your best bet is if you have fair skin and have marked the section for sunless tanning on the quiz.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Kellykaye!! I took the quiz forever ago - is their a way to revise it. I tried figuring it out but I was only able to update my profile. Thanks for your help


----------



## JC327 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RandeeJ9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks Kellykaye!! I took the quiz forever ago - is their a way to revise it. I tried figuring it out but I was only able to update my profile. Thanks for your help


 While you're logged in click on 'about' &amp; then 'the stylists.' There should be something that says 'take the quiz' &amp; you can retake it to update it!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm doing the same thing lol I figure I've held out on ordering more bags, might as well buy something =) I also need to scroll back through and find the codes lol


 Wow! Giving out the blood orange butter sounds so nice. That is a great idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (May 12, 2013)

> While you're logged in click on 'about' &amp; then 'the stylists.' There should be something that says 'take the quiz' &amp; you can retake it to update it!


 You're Awesome- Thanks!,


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is true or not, but I think I read here that the free shipping code *might* end Sunday night. That's why I went ahead and pounced on the deal today before I've received my bags....don't quote me but it's something to think about if it's true!


 The Pacifica code is set to expire at 12:01 AM PST May 12. I don't know if they are going to stick to this, but that is what the site says.


----------



## irene- (May 12, 2013)

Yay just 2 hours away!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks Kellykaye!! I took the quiz forever ago - is their a way to revise it. I tried figuring it out but I was only able to update my profile. Thanks for your help


 I just had to ask this the other day! If you go to that tab that says "About" and then choose "The STylists" you can retake it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annveal (May 12, 2013)

I think it's really interesting how the discounts on Pacifica's website are being calculated differently. This is my order:

Quantity Product Unit Price *Total Price*
1 0062622 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 $7.00 1 0042027 - Tuscan Blood Orange Take Me There Set $18.00 $18.00 1 0062603 - Color Quench Lip Tint - Vanilla Hibiscus $7.00 $7.00 1 0057108 - Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057103 - Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 $2.00 1 0057137 - Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 $0.00     Products Subtotal:  $36.00     Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00     10% Off for Completing Order: -$3.60     IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$7.20     SELECT FREE U.S. GROUND SHIPPING: $0.00     Total: $18.20 
For whatever reason, I paid even less than I should have because the IPSY 20% and the extra 10% discount were calculated off my total, which included the price of the free lip tint. So my total should have been 20.3 = 36 - 7 - 8.7.

However, I was looking over the calculations of other people's orders and the IPSY 20% was calculated after the new subtotal, with the lip tint and 10% deducted. But for whatever reason, the 10% discount calculated the lip tint in it, so I guess they still got more of a discount then they should have.

I'm not really sure why that happened, but I suppose I'm thinking too much about an extra $2.10 discount.


----------



## klg534 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annveal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's really interesting how the discounts on Pacifica's website are being calculated differently. This is my order:
> 
> ...


 I am thinking it may have to do with what order you put them in the box, and therefore what order they take the discounts off.


----------



## diana16 (May 12, 2013)

my bag is in Grand Prairie Tx so it should be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am really really really hoping for the St. Tropez, wish i had my bag


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay just 2 hours away!!


 These shipping methods are really misleading and annoying because, depending on the shipping company, my stuff usually goes to a shipping company hub about fifteen minutes from me -- and then go to a USPS sorting facility THREE HOURS AWAY in another state before coming *back* down to me.


----------



## irene- (May 12, 2013)

To all the Ipsy manic mommies!!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 12, 2013)

I'm resisting the urge to order from Pacifica until Monday or Tuesday when I get my bag. I go insane for anything gardenia scented, so I want to order some of that, but I don't want to just order that and fall in love with another scent or product I get in my glambag (if I even end up getting anything Pacifica). SO hard to resist right now.


----------



## irene- (May 12, 2013)

> These shipping methods are really misleading and annoying because, depending on the shipping company, my stuff usually goes to a shipping company hub about fifteen minutes from me -- and then go to a USPS sorting facility THREE HOURS AWAY in another state before coming *back* down to me.


 Mine goes to a USPS sorting facility like 4 blocks away from me. I'm like c'mon Ms. D hurry to my house! Yes I know my mail carrier by name haha


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bored. Went through and listed all the variations I saw you guys post and then the weights. It's not SUPER helpful, a lot of the bags are similar in size despite having different items inside but for the curious ;-) I haven't tackled instagram yet but I'll try and peek through and see if there are any combos with weights too!
> 
> ...


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

Happy mother's Day...

I just woke up.... I dreamt about opening my two ipsy bags.... and then I woke up... empty handed...

TOMORROW!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..

(WHY DOES DHL LEAVE THE BAGS ALONE FOR 3 DAYS in KANSAS!!! ridiculous...)


----------



## tabarhodes (May 12, 2013)

ooh that's awesome!! thanks for doing that!


----------



## greenflipflops (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight was .4705.  I got the concealer, nume hair serum -____- (i wanted the st. tropez), lip gloss, nail polish in "blu", and island vanilla rollerball. i indicated "lipstick" in my profile and didn't check off lip gloss but i got that. i also didn't check off hair products either and i got that. i wonder if their match system truly works.


I don't think they looked too closely at the quiz results since I got items that I didn't mark on the quiz.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

hmmm there's not a lot of data on the anastasia roller  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm there's not a lot of data on the anastasia roller  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wait, Anastasia roller?  Where is that?  I knew about the Anastasia brow gel (I have a bad feeling I'm getting this.  My brows look the same with or without brow gel, so that's a wasted item on me!) and the Pacifica roller (I have a feeling I might end up collecting all of these), but this is the first I've heard of an Anastasia roller.


----------



## Meahlea (May 12, 2013)

Oh yay mine is in grand prairie! Means I'll probably get it tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These shipping methods are really misleading and annoying because, depending on the shipping company, my stuff usually goes to a shipping company hub about fifteen minutes from me -- and then go to a USPS sorting facility THREE HOURS AWAY in another state before coming *back* down to me.


 The reason this happens is because DHL ONLY delivers to hubs. They might deliver a bunch of pallettes to a grocery store or a bunch of boxes to a furniture store, etc. DHL is a truck delivery system. Ipsy basically is renting part of a truck not completely full that goes to the destination cities. So if a hub is in NC and ipsy drops off so many crates of product, DHL loads the products onto various trucks and the trucks go on their way to cities on their itinerary. the bags simply ride around in the trucks until they get to a post office sorting center where they are dropped off eventually. By renting unused space on trucks not only is this the cheapest way, but the greenest way. I know we are all excited and crazed to get our bags, but they will show up when they do. We get free shipping. I would rather wait a few days or even a week in order to get free shipping.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> (WHY DOES DHL LEAVE THE BAGS ALONE FOR 3 DAYS in KANSAS!!! ridiculous...)


 I just explained how DHL works in a post. I hope this helps or makes sense. If u have more questions, please let me know.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> To all the Ipsy manic mommies!!


 That is so very sweet! Thank you! 



 I am a steppie so I need some love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 12, 2013)

I want another bag... is it too late to sign up for one?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want another bag... is it too late to sign up for one?


 I don't think so! Usually when they're running low they'll say something like 'last chance' on their Facebook page.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 12, 2013)

I'm still waiting for that other 10% off email from Pacifica......I hope it is still coming!  I can't purchase knowing that I could get another 10%off!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for that other 10% off email from Pacifica......I hope it is still coming!  I can't purchase knowing that I could get another 10%off!


 Mine took about 3 hours to come though!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, Anastasia roller?  Where is that?  I knew about the Anastasia brow gel (I have a bad feeling I'm getting this.  My brows look the same with or without brow gel, so that's a wasted item on me!) and the Pacifica roller (I have a feeling I might end up collecting all of these), but this is the first I've heard of an Anastasia roller.


 LOLOL i totally just combined Anastasia brow gel with Pacifica roller... sorry =.= I just woke up hahaha


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just explained how DHL works in a post. I hope this helps or makes sense. If u have more questions, please let me know.


 ohhh cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's fine then! I can wait if it's good for the environment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ipsy should publicly explain that to everyone


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 12, 2013)

> I don't think so! Usually when they're running low they'll say something like 'last chance' on their Facebook page.Â


I want another bag... is it too late to sign up for one? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chachithegreat (May 12, 2013)

My bag hasn't arrived, yet, but the weight says 0.403. Does anyone have that weight? With it being so light, it seems like I'm definitely not getting a body butter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The reason this happens is because DHL ONLY delivers to hubs. They might deliver a bunch of pallettes to a grocery store or a bunch of boxes to a furniture store, etc. DHL is a truck delivery system. Ipsy basically is renting part of a truck not completely full that goes to the destination cities. So if a hub is in NC and ipsy drops off so many crates of product, DHL loads the products onto various trucks and the trucks go on their way to cities on their itinerary. the bags simply ride around in the trucks until they get to a post office sorting center where they are dropped off eventually. By renting unused space on trucks not only is this the cheapest way, but the greenest way. I know we are all excited and crazed to get our bags, but they will show up when they do. We get free shipping. I would rather wait a few days or even a week in order to get free shipping.


 I know that's how DHL (and Newgistics, FedEx Smart Post, and UPS Mail Innovations) works.  It's still annoying and frustrating to see it go from Troutdale/Portland (depending on the shipping company) to Auburn/Kent (again depending on the shipping company) and then back down to Portland, especially when it just *sits* at the shipping company for two days and extra-especially when other people have their stuff in-hand before mine even ships.  Every subscription except for Starlooks, I'm glaring at you.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag hasn't arrived, yet, but the weight says 0.403. Does anyone have that weight? With it being so light, it seems like I'm definitely not getting a body butter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG I think we have the same bag... mine's 0.404....! I think we might get the brow gel and a perfume.... I just hope not the lip pencils.....


----------



## latinafeminista (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine took about 3 hours to come though!


 good to know, thanks!


----------



## bluemustang (May 12, 2013)

> LOLOL i totally just combined Anastasia brow gel with Pacifica roller... sorry =.= I just woke up hahaha


 BAHAHAHA I mix stuff up first thing in the morning too haha I also have a .39 bag.. I wouldn't mind the Anastasia gel, I just don't want a lip liner! I should have mine Monday but my mailman doesn't come until 4:30ish..


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that's how DHL (and Newgistics, FedEx Smart Post, and UPS Mail Innovations) works.  It's still annoying and frustrating to see it go from Troutdale/Portland (depending on the shipping company) to Auburn/Kent (again depending on the shipping company) and then back down to Portland, especially when it just *sits* at the shipping company for two days and extra-especially when other people have their stuff in-hand before mine even ships.  Every subscription except for Starlooks, I'm glaring at you.


 hahahaa awwwwwwww I know, hunny! It is so frustrating to watch it bounce around. Mine has not arrived yet, either. Hang in there.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried the pacifica bar soap? Ive been using marionella soap for my face since december and I love it, but it's 14 dollars a bar so I'm trying to find something that works just as good for a little less.  I ordered a pacifica one last night and was just winding if anyone he tried it and liked it.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BAHAHAHA I mix stuff up first thing in the morning too haha
> 
> I also have a .39 bag.. I wouldn't mind the Anastasia gel, I just don't want a lip liner! I should have mine Monday but my mailman doesn't come until 4:30ish..


 me too! no lip liner please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know what you get! I think I'm getting mine on Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (May 12, 2013)

My weight is .4944. I'm really hoping for the St. Tropez. I'm kinda neutral on everything else, but would love a the blue or purple Zoya. Anyone have a similar weight?


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

wow we have just as many guests as members  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You guys should all join us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus ladies, we've almost reached 100 pages!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 11 more to go...

AND this is my 102th post (i write just on this IPSY forum)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay two hearts!!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 12, 2013)

My bag is .5196....there aren't any bags with that weight listed as received yet, so I guess I have to wait and see...lol Its in Denver and I'm in Idaho....as long as it doesn't come INTO Idaho then BACK to Denver like last time DHL was used, I'll be good.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that's how DHL (and Newgistics, FedEx Smart Post, and UPS Mail Innovations) works.  It's still annoying and frustrating to see it go from Troutdale/Portland (depending on the shipping company) to Auburn/Kent (again depending on the shipping company) and then back down to Portland, especially when it just *sits* at the shipping company for two days and extra-especially when other people have their stuff in-hand before mine even ships.  Every subscription except for Starlooks, I'm glaring at you.


 DHL is by far the worst out of all of these for me. Even Newgistics gets packages to me faster than DHL and UPS MI and Fedex Smartport are the two fastest (since they're bigger companies). I just wish that Ipsy would go back to using UPS MI or Fedex Smartpost. My birchbox shipped out a day after my Ipsy (via UPS MI), from a location further away, and has an expected delivery date 3 days earlier than my Ipsy bag. It's just frustrating that they use DHL since they have fewer hubs and are a much smaller company (within the US) than UPS or FedEx.


----------



## angieb615 (May 12, 2013)

What color UD shadow did you guys get? I got moonspoon, jw if everyone is getting sent the same shade?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 12, 2013)

I love all of you ladies! I used to be really into the LBB forum on here but this one is even more fun! I'm so happy that everyone is using discounts and getting great deals so far. I'm so excited about my Pacifica order. I was really excited about the Zoya discount but I get gelish polish done every two weeks and don't really need any polish, even though I've wanted the pixiedusts polishes for quite some time. Can't wait to get my bag tomorrow!!!!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angieb615* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color UD shadow did you guys get? I got moonspoon, jw if everyone is getting sent the same shade?


 different shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think there are 6 ...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the pacifica bar soap? Ive been using marionella soap for my face since december and I love it, but it's 14 dollars a bar so I'm trying to find something that works just as good for a little less.  I ordered a pacifica one last night and was just winding if anyone he tried it and liked it.


 I have not tried it yet, but I love love love their Seafoam face wash.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love all of you ladies! I used to be really into the LBB forum on here but this one is even more fun! I'm so happy that everyone is using discounts and getting great deals so far. I'm so excited about my Pacifica order. I was really excited about the Zoya discount but I get gelish polish done every two weeks and don't really need any polish, even though I've wanted the pixiedusts polishes for quite some time.
> 
> Can't wait to get my bag tomorrow!!!!


 You can always take a pixidust to the salon with you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't forget to take a pic and show us your bag!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried the moondust shadows yet?

I am thinking of picking one up and would love to know what you think of them.

They look stunning!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angieb615* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color UD shadow did you guys get? I got moonspoon, jw if everyone is getting sent the same shade?


 I got Space Cowboy!  Which made me sooooo happy, it's the one I wanted.  I am really surprised about how glittery it is.  To me, it's more date/going out makeup than work/daytime makeup.  But I love it, and I'm so happy I got it.

And holy cow, you guys with the Pacifica orders.  WHAT HAVE I STARTED???  Totally jealous of the ones that are getting the extra 10% off!  And I swear, I wasn't the one that took the last Lemon Blossom perfume sample 




 Enjoy your lovely goodies!


----------



## bluemustang (May 12, 2013)

I still can't believe that with three bags (one is for my daughter) that we didn't get a UD. I heart UD so much and was dying to try out the Moondust.. If anyone doesn't want theirs, I'd love to trade!


----------



## princess2010 (May 12, 2013)

My bag is .44 with the UD shadow so I'm thinking I'm getting the brow gel or the lip liner. I would greatly prefer a lip liner. My HG brow product is Wunderbrow and will use nothing else but that on my brows. I really would rather not get either because I have plenty of lip liners but I use them everyday.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And because I am insane, the weight of my package on my food scale is: .5625
> 
> So clearly the tracking weight was wrong.


 lol tracking weight is wrong... damn... no way of telling...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still can't believe that with three bags (one is for my daughter) that we didn't get a UD. I heart UD so much and was dying to try out the Moondust.. If anyone doesn't want theirs, I'd love to trade!


 If you get two sign ups this month you will get one in June's bag (well either that or the bauble bar bracelet)


----------



## bonita22 (May 12, 2013)

> The reason this happens is because DHL ONLY delivers to hubs. They might deliver a bunch of pallettes to a grocery store or a bunch of boxes to a furniture store, etc. DHL is a truck delivery system. Ipsy basically is renting part of a truck not completely full that goes to the destination cities. So if a hub is in NC and ipsy drops off so many crates of product, DHL loads the products onto various trucks and the trucks go on their way to cities on their itinerary. the bags simply ride around in the trucks until they get to a post office sorting center where they are dropped off eventually. By renting unused space on trucks not only is this the cheapest way, but the greenest way. I know we are all excited and crazed to get our bags, but they will show up when they do. We get free shipping. I would rather wait a few days or even a week in order to get free shipping.Â


 I agree. I'd rather wait a little longer than have to pay for shipping every month.


----------



## alibite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that's how DHL (and Newgistics, FedEx Smart Post, and UPS Mail Innovations) works.  It's still annoying and frustrating to see it go from Troutdale/Portland (depending on the shipping company) to Auburn/Kent (again depending on the shipping company) and then back down to Portland, especially when it just *sits* at the shipping company for two days and extra-especially when other people have their stuff in-hand before mine even ships.  Every subscription except for Starlooks, I'm glaring at you.


 I agree. I don't think it's either put up with DHL or Ipsy will start charging shipping. I hope Ipsy takes our complaints seriously and switches! Especially in Oregon, I think there's only one hub within 3 hours of me and it gets there and sits for days.


----------



## Xiang (May 12, 2013)

I've resolved to hold back and not purchase from Pacifica.... but now I'm looking up Pacifica Haul videos on Youtube, which totally isn't helping.


----------



## bonita22 (May 12, 2013)

I'm crossing my fingers that I don't get the lip liner.


----------



## joanholloway (May 12, 2013)

> what was your bag weight? i think this might be what i'm getting.


 .396


----------



## Milki (May 12, 2013)

This month was really good~ but I literally got everything that I didn't want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess that is the downfall of all the variety... 

I got the Pacifica bronzing lotion (even though I am super pale and I have no use for it), bright red lipliner, yellow Zoya and one of the darker Juice Beauty glosses. I am really disappointed in what I got and this makes me believe the beauty profile doesn't work at all. &gt;_&lt; I set that I didn't like any lip products and I like neutral looks. And I got a bright red lipliner?? I just hate that it wasn't even in the spoilers. (actually I guess it was but I didn't pay attention. I just didn't expect that I would get it.) Sorry if I sound whiny. ;__; This is my first bag since November that I really don't like. I really loved April so I guess there is always going to be a dud bag for each of us..

Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess it will be a nice gift that I can give away to someone.

My weight, by the way, was 4.9 just incase anyone was still trying to figure theirs out.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 12, 2013)

From what I understand, part of that is due to USPS funding cuts.  Unless of course you've always lived far away from sorting facilities.  The one I used to live up the street from turned into a regular usps office and now my Ipsy bag gets sent to the next closest one (in a different state).


----------



## lisaSecretGlam (May 12, 2013)

OMG!!  Thank you for the list!! I was getting restless


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

HOLY CRAP!! Pacifica is having a body butter sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.pacificaperfume.com/natural-nourishing-moisturizing-body-butter?utm_source=linkshare&amp;utm_medium=OOTtr9mlaCk&amp;siteID=OOTtr9mlaCk-0Cm48pJHcT8zcBfS7G5huw


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 12, 2013)

How are you guys getting the freequench25 to work? I add it and it goes on but then when i go to review my order before submitting it, its charging me for the lipquench.. I had my total down to 13 and some change and then when i hit review order it goes up to 20!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 12, 2013)

1Ã— Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Mexican Cocoa Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Mediterranean Fig Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— French Lilac Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Tuscan Blood Orange Soy Candle 3 OZ $6.00
1Ã— Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00
1Ã— Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00
*Discount:*
$12.20
*Total:*
*$20.80*

Calculate shipping cost SELECT FREE U.S. GROUND SHIPPING: $0.00
Payment method Subtotal: $33.00
IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$5.20
Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00
SELECT FREE U.S. GROUND SHIPPING: $0.00
Total: $20.80

this is what it shows before i hit review order

Order total preview:

*Subtotal:33.00*
$33.00
*SELECT FREE U.S. GROUND SHIPPING:*
$0.00
*Total discount:-12:20*
-$12.20
*Order total: $13.80*
$13.80


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 12, 2013)

Da



> HOLY CRAP!! Pacifica is having a body butter sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.pacificaperfume.com/natural-nourishing-moisturizing-body-butter?utm_source=linkshare&amp;utm_medium=OOTtr9mlaCk&amp;siteID=OOTtr9mlaCk-0Cm48pJHcT8zcBfS7G5huw :icon_eek:


 Darn! I used all my promo codes last night or I would have loved the Malibu lemon butter.


----------



## kira685 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you guys getting the freequench25 to work? I add it and it goes on but then when i go to review my order before submitting it, its charging me for the lipquench.. I had my total down to 13 and some change and then when i hit review order it goes up to 20!


 you might have to sign up for it? the code is generic but maybe it still connects to your email.. there's a link towards the top of the page that says free gift offer with email signup, it came through pretty much instantly when i did it


----------



## kira685 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY CRAP!! Pacifica is having a body butter sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.pacificaperfume.com/natural-nourishing-moisturizing-body-butter?utm_source=linkshare&amp;utm_medium=OOTtr9mlaCk&amp;siteID=OOTtr9mlaCk-0Cm48pJHcT8zcBfS7G5huw


 noooo now i feel like i haaave to buy some, since they sent me 2 10% off codes last night lol


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you might have to sign up for it? the code is generic but maybe it still connects to your email.. there's a link towards the top of the page that says free gift offer with email signup, it came through pretty much instantly when i did it


 I am signed up. I get their emails. I just don't get why it says its free, but then when you look at the total its not. I'm about ready to just not place an order with them.


----------



## Azura Nova (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am signed up. I get their emails. I just don't get why it says its free, but then when you look at the total its not. I'm about ready to just not place an order with them.


 I think you need to not have it in your cart and then use the code and it adds it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Xiang (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1Ã— Brazilian Mango Grapefruit Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
> 1Ã— Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
> ...


 *Subtotal:33.00*
$33.00
*SELECT FREE U.S. GROUND SHIPPING:*
$0.00
*Total discount:-12:20*
-$12.20
*Order total: $13.80*
$13.80


For some reason, the order total is wrong.

Subtotal $33 - Total Discount $12.20 = $20.80, not $13.80

Your original amount was $26 minus the 20% off ($5.20) also equals $20.80. It's the same because of the free lip tint. So I don't know why they showed $13.80 to begin with.


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

Yeah I had trouble figuring out how the Pacifica codes worked last night too. It worked best for me when I didn't have the free lip tint in my cart before hand.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty effing excited about my Pacifica order...now I hope to get the two body butters in my bags and not the vanilla perfume haha. I tried to get my friend into it and explain the discounts and code stacking to her...she wasn't interested lol







  I know what you mean.  I'm as excited as winning a community raffle with purchase scoops from MUT. My friends that are not 'forum' and 'code' savvy just sorta stare at me and don't quite know what to do with all my excitement...  because you know I am normally not socially awkward.  Of course, am not suggesting that you are.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Mexican Cocoa Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Mediterranean Fig Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— French Lilac Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Tuscan Blood Orange Soy Candle 3 OZ $6.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00 [/TR] [TR] 1Ã— Indian Coconut Nectar Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00 [/TR] [TR] *Discount:* $12.20 [/TR] [TR] *Total:* *$20.80* [/TR] Calculate shipping cost $0.00 [/TR] Payment method [TR] Subtotal: $33.00 [/TR] [TR] IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$5.20 [/TR] [TR] Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00 [/TR] [TR] SELECT FREE U.S. GROUND SHIPPING: $0.00 [/TR] [TR] Total: $20.80 [/TR] this is what it shows before i hit review order Order total preview: $33.00 [/TR] [TR] *SELECT FREE U.S. GROUND SHIPPING:* $0.00 [/TR] [TR] *Total discount:-12:20* -$12.20 [/TR] [TR] *Order total: $13.80* $13.80 [/TR]


 This is just a guess/idea...but after you enter all the codes and it says your total with free shipping, in the next area you have to actually select free shipping before it *really* deducts it..then it readjusts your total to reflect free shipping in that screen. So maybe the 20 total ur seeing is w/ shipping, and it's waiting for u to click the free shipping option. Hope that makes sense, just a guess!


----------



## blondie415 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Milki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month was really good~ but I literally got everything that I didn't want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I know there wasn't much I liked either.


----------



## filmgeek22 (May 12, 2013)

Does anyone wanna trade for the mirabella glimmer gloss ? Or the Nail polish? Mine came in jaqueline


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

FYI ladies, I made a Pacifica thread so we can take this convo over there and leave this for the Ipsy talk lol! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135138/pacifica-ipsy-may-2013-deals-codes-and-hauls


----------



## votedreads (May 12, 2013)

I want the lipstick so baddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Yeti (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the lipstick so baddddddddddddddddddddddddd


Lol I know how you feel!  The suspense is killing me =)


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Milki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month was really good~ but I literally got everything that I didn't want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 what else did you get besides the lipgloss, zoya, lipliner, and concealer..?


----------



## Soxi (May 12, 2013)

> The reason this happens is because DHL ONLY delivers to hubs. They might deliver a bunch of pallettes to a grocery store or a bunch of boxes to a furniture store, etc. DHL is a truck delivery system. Ipsy basically is renting part of a truck not completely full that goes to the destination cities. So if a hub is in NC and ipsy drops off so many crates of product, DHL loads the products onto various trucks and the trucks go on their way to cities on their itinerary. the bags simply ride around in the trucks until they get to a post office sorting center where they are dropped off eventually. By renting unused space on trucks not only is this the cheapest way, but the greenest way. I know we are all excited and crazed to get our bags, but they will show up when they do. We get free shipping. I would rather wait a few days or even a week in order to get free shipping.Â


 Valid point. I get really impatient waiting for shipping. And this kind of put it in perspective for me. Ipsy is only $10.00 a month, so unless they're going to charge more for shipping, of course they'll do it the most economical way possible. Thanks for posting this explanation, it makes waiting for my bag a but easier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> this is what it shows before i hit review order
> ...


----------



## Milki (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what else did you get besides the lipgloss, zoya, lipliner, and concealer..?


 I mentioned in my post that I also got the Pacifica bronzing butter. 

Here's a pic of all the things I received in case anyone wanted to see other variations of bags still.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

^ ooh sorry. I totally read that but my brain didn't register it =.= I've been writing final papers since noon.... My brain is fried hahaha


----------



## Milki (May 12, 2013)

Aah no problem ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is that time of the year!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 12, 2013)

> I mentioned in my post that I also got the Pacifica bronzing butter.Â  Here's a pic of all the things I received in case anyone wanted to see other variations of bags still.


 What was the weight of your bag, honey?


----------



## Milki (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was the weight of your bag, honey?


 0.4803 lbs.

Exact weight of my bag~ ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY CRAP!! Pacifica is having a body butter sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.pacificaperfume.com/natural-nourishing-moisturizing-body-butter?utm_source=linkshare&amp;utm_medium=OOTtr9mlaCk&amp;siteID=OOTtr9mlaCk-0Cm48pJHcT8zcBfS7G5huw


 STAHP IT!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (May 12, 2013)

> My bag is .5196....there aren't any bags with that weight listed as received yet, so I guess I have to wait and see...lol Its in Denver and I'm in Idaho....as long as it doesn't come INTO Idaho then BACK to Denver like last time DHL was used, I'll be good.


 My bag is that exact weight too! I should have the April bag with mine and no UD!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Valid point. I get really impatient waiting for shipping. And this kind of put it in perspective for me. Ipsy is only $10.00 a month, so unless they're going to charge more for shipping, of course they'll do it the most economical way possible. Thanks for posting this explanation, it makes waiting for my bag a but easier.


 You're welcome! I still have ants in my pants, but I'm not angry about the shipping or following every step of the shipping freaking out. I just want my bag!! hahahahaaa I am excited!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am signed up. I get their emails. I just don't get why it says its free, but then when you look at the total its not. I'm about ready to just not place an order with them.


 I haven't been able to get it to work either, no matter what I do.  I got my order to say $14, which I was happy with, but after adding cc info and clicking 'review order,' it jumped up to $21.  I think the problem is that you have to actually pay them $25 to get it, after all your other discounts are applied.  For some reason, the free ship does not work on total after discounts, but rather total before discounts.  Anyway, I have tried and tried and tried, but I really don't want to pay more than $15 seeing as how I have yet to get all my Ipsy bags and I might get something I'd want to order.  BUT, I am NOT willing to pay shipping either.  Nor am I willing to just forgo the free lip product.  Guess that just means I won't order anything either, soooo, I'll save money.  Makes me sad.  I wanted all these deals and to try lots of the sample scents.  But I'm just too darn cheap!


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is that exact weight too! I should have the April bag with mine and no UD!


 I've seen a couple options right around those weights, even with the same products bags will vary just based on the different scales alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akicowi (May 12, 2013)

I have a pacifica 10% that I won't be using if anyone wants it. 0512fkmfob  . I'm trying to be good and not buy more stuff.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a pacifica 10% that I won't be using if anyone wants it. 0512fkmfob  . I'm trying to be good and not buy more stuff.


 I just tried it and it didn't work for me...  thank you though!!  They might be email specific and since I am signed in, maybe that's why its not taking it.

I've filled up my Pacifica basket at 3:00 EST and it's now 5 hours later and no code yet...  It's not that big a deal, just a couple of dollars but somehow entering that code and seeing it execute is addictive!!





 




 




 

For the folks that did get the 10% off code was it less then 5 hours?


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried it and it didn't work for me...  thank you though!!  They might be email specific and since I am signed in, maybe that's why its not taking it.
> 
> ...


----------



## simpleiies (May 12, 2013)

Got my bag! It was 0.543 lbs. Edited - please keep all trades/swaps to appropriate areas. Thank you - MissLindaJean Concealer in Buff - seemed a little dry on my skin. I have normal skin. Juice Beauty in Pink - smells like fruity pebbles and orange creamsickle! But almost completely sheer with sparkles. My hair does not stick to my lips with it on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nume Finishing Serum - nice for getting rid of tangles. But I have a few Bumble and Bumble oils that I think smell better. Nume doesn't smell bad though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

the freequench25 code doesn't work anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluelion (May 12, 2013)

I'm happy with the items I got, but not so much the colors. I was hoping I'd luck out, but I guess I'll be starting a trade list after all. I received the Tahitian Gardena roll on, which I'll be passing on to my mom, the n/p in Neely (would've preferred blue or purple, but in general, I don't dig pastels), a Mirabella lipstick in Dreamscape, the Nume hair oil, and the concealer in Vanilla, which is way too light for me. My skin tone is selected as Tan/Olive in my profile, so that was kind of disappointing.

I'm not anthused about the Nume code, though. I didn't like it the first time, and don't care for getting one again. I think their prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the freequench25 code doesn't work anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 R U sure? They still have 'free gift with sign up' up on their home page....and I don't see an expiration date on my free offer email. Hmm...

ETA: Ok so I made a cart and tried the code and it says not valid. So either it expired or it's only allowed for one order per account. The email does say 'On your next purchase'.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

R U sure? They still have 'free gift with sign up' up on their home page....and I don't see an expiration date on my free offer email. Hmm...

Â 

ETA: Ok so I made a cart and tried the code and it says not valid. So either it expired or it's only allowed for one order per account. The email does say 'On your next purchase'.


it says Warning: Coupon does not exist or is not valid.


----------



## jewdiful (May 12, 2013)

forgot to add my bag weight, .5583


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> forgot to add my bag weight, .5583


 I'm kind of hoping for that lip gloss, just because it looks so cool lol


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you make an order with the code yet? Or was this your first time ordering with the code...I wonder if it's one per account.


 first time.. maybe it's because I'm only buying 5 samples.... o.o


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (May 12, 2013)

Hmm, in the event I do get the tanning product, maybe I can use it to hide my sandal tan. Would it work like that? &gt;_&lt;

I'm getting a bad feeling I'm going to get that tanning product or the lotion because of the weight.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh...your order has to be at least $25....its a free lip tint with a $25 purchase!
> 
> It's also giving me the same error, I've already used it once so I don't know if that's why.


 ohhh i see haha makes sense.... lipquench25 haha thank youu!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, in the event I do get the tanning product, maybe I can use it to hide my sandal tan. Would it work like that? &gt;_&lt;
> 
> I'm getting a bad feeling I'm going to get that tanning product or the lotion because of the weight.


 what's the weight of your bag? .. i was trying to find it in past pages but couldnt ...


----------



## Xiang (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what's the weight of your bag? .. i was trying to find it in past pages but couldnt ...


 0.573 ish


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jessilng (May 12, 2013)

> wow we have just as many guests as members  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You guys should all join us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus ladies, we've almost reached 100 pages!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 11 more to go... AND this is my 102th post (i write just on this IPSY forum)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay two hearts!!


 Ah ha! I kept trying to figure out how to post a reply and didn't realize I had only subscribed to the list, not joined it. Thank you!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessilng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah ha! I kept trying to figure out how to post a reply and didn't realize I had only subscribed to the list, not joined it. Thank you!


 yay welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> keep me company while I'm writing my paper in the library again hahaha &lt;3


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 0.573 ish


 i feel like that's enough for a macadamia no? o.o?


----------



## Xiang (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i feel like that's enough for a macadamia no? o.o?


I have no idea, haha. It seems like a heavier bag to me but not in the 0.67 range of some others here. And I have no idea if my replacement April pink/white bag is coming along with it or separately.


----------



## SarahA (May 12, 2013)

Was anyone's weight 0.6674 lbs.? That seems pretty heavy compared to the weights I've spotted.. my bag should get here in the next day or two, my daughter's arrived on Saturday, she got the hair oil &amp; a perfume rollerball. I thought the weight difference might mean I was getting the bronzing stuff and/or a lotion, since those are both heavier than her items, but those of you with those items still had lighter bags than mine.

I shouldn't be getting any extras since everyone I know that would like Ipsy signed up prior to them doing referral credit &amp; I *did* get the correct pink &amp; white bag last month so that wouldn't add to the weight. Hmm.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 12, 2013)

I'm waiting for my second bag to get here so I can see if there will be more than the tanner I need to trade. Sure hoping I can trade around for that flat lipgloss!


----------



## kira685 (May 12, 2013)

the weights are tricky... they've been off - somewhere pages back someone mentioned that they weighed their bag at home and it was much less than the shipping weight on the tracking


----------



## Roxane68 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the pacifica bar soap? Ive been using marionella soap for my face since december and I love it, but it's 14 dollars a bar so I'm trying to find something that works just as good for a little less.  I ordered a pacifica one last night and was just winding if anyone he tried it and liked it.


I haven't tried it but I ordered it too. Pulled the trigger on the Pacifica before getting my bag. I just HAD to have the free shipping. I HATE paying for shipping. Thanks ladies for all the discount codes and advice on how to stack!






1Ã— Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Bronzing Body Butter 2oz $7.00
1Ã— French Lilac Mini Body Butter Tube $7.00
1Ã— California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Lotus Garden Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Island Vanilla Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00
1Ã— Purify Coconut Water Cleansing Wipes $6.00
1Ã— French Lilac Natural Soap $6.00
1Ã— Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00
*Discount: *
$18.70
*Total: *
*$20.30*

Purchased the Bronzing Body Butter so if I get it in my bag, I will have two. I just really wanted to try it and there was just too many variations to guess if I would get it for sure. Had a different lip quench flavor selected....Guava Berry....but noticed everyone else was getting the Sugared Fig and changed it.



I am such a sheep....bahhh....LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (May 12, 2013)

Do we know what the Mirabella offer (code) is yet?

Thanks!


----------



## alibite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was anyone's weight 0.6674 lbs.? That seems pretty heavy compared to the weights I've spotted.. my bag should get here in the next day or two, my daughter's arrived on Saturday, she got the hair oil &amp; a perfume rollerball. I thought the weight difference might mean I was getting the bronzing stuff and/or a lotion, since those are both heavier than her items, but those of you with those items still had lighter bags than mine.
> 
> I shouldn't be getting any extras since everyone I know that would like Ipsy signed up prior to them doing referral credit &amp; I *did* get the correct pink &amp; white bag last month so that wouldn't add to the weight. Hmm.


 Mine is .6611 but I'm not much help, I haven't gotten yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we know what the Mirabella offer (code) is yet?
> 
> Thanks!


 All the codes are listed over here (just in case you wanted more than just the Mirabella one!): 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135099/ipsy-glam-bag-may-2013-promo-codes


----------



## evelynne (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the weights are tricky... they've been off - somewhere pages back someone mentioned that they weighed their bag at home and it was much less than the shipping weight on the tracking


 It might be that they weighed it without the packaging or the postal companies are trying to make more money? LOL I think some companies go by weight to charge for shipping, 

Been a long time lurker and finally joined! my weights so heavy so I'm pretty sure I'm getting a hair product =/ 0.5756 lbs 

I was really hoping for a perfume and brow gel D:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried it but I ordered it too. Pulled the trigger on the Pacifica before getting my bag. I just HAD to have the free shipping. I HATE paying for shipping. Thanks ladies for all the discount codes and advice on how to stack!
> 
> ...


 We all got the Sugared Fig lit tint because it was free with a 25$ order...but you probably already know that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All the codes are listed over here (just in case you wanted more than just the Mirabella one!):
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135099/ipsy-glam-bag-may-2013-promo-codes


Thank you so much! I hope you had a "magical" mothers day!

And thank you Zadi for once again compiling a wonderful list for us.

Happy Mothers day to you too!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried it and it didn't work for me...  thank you though!!  They might be email specific and since I am signed in, maybe that's why its not taking it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it says Warning: Coupon does not exist or is not valid.


.I just used it. But I did have it in my cart ready for an hour waiting for the 10% code. Maybe that is why I was able?

Edit:

Nevermind...this was answered also...lol


----------



## Roxane68 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We all got the Sugared Fig lit tint because it was free with a 25$ order...but you probably already know that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had the other one free too. I chose it first before I added the code. Then noticed everyone else chose the fig so I thought...hmmm....maybe it is a nicer scent? so I switched.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 12, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine came in 2 hours or less, I think you have to log out/leave the site like cari said, Then they should email you.

Thanks, that did it!  

I got one of each sample solid, with except to the Ruby Guava.  I got two of those to bump my total up enough to get the lip tint.  Yeah the 10% knocked the total down enough to not qualify for the free lip tint, so I had to buy the extra Ruby Guava, which will be great in my niece's college beauty box!

I am so excited!  Blending scents and coming up with something different every day!  I think the chocolate will be a load of fun to play with for a gourmand scent...  with the blood orange, island vanilla  or ruby guava.

Once I get an idea of what I like I'll probably go for the body butters.  I wonder if I'll be able to use the codes again?  Any ideas on how long the boy butters will be on sale for?

I ended up with the same 'out of pocket' but one extra product.  Following is a partial of the ordered items but you can get an idea of the savings.



​


----------



## jbrookeb (May 12, 2013)

Just checked my tracking and it went from Harrisburg, NC to Lebron, KY....to Orlando, FL. I'm up in the panhandle near Destin. Bahahaha. Crazy DHL. I would expect there to be a hub near me in Mobile or Dothan, AL, or even Tallahassee, FL. Oh well, I'm not complaining. I appreciate the free shipping and amazing products, even if it means waiting a few extra days. My weight shows 0.6223. I should get the April bag, though not sure if it's coming in the package or separately, so I really have no idea what I'm getting. I'll take it all!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

> > We all got the Sugared Fig lit tint because it was free with a 25$ order...but you probably already know that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I had the other one free too. I chose it first before I added the code. Then noticed everyone else chose the fig so I thought...hmmm....maybe it is a nicer scent? so I switched.


 Ok..now I'm confused because I thought sugared fig was the only option for the free lip tint. Oh well lol Welcome to Pacifica Perfume. As a special gift just for you, we are offering a Lip Quench with your next purchase of $25 or more. Enter code FREEQUENCH25 at checkout and a *Sugared Fig Color Quench Lip Tint* will be added to your cart!


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bored. Went through and listed all the variations I saw you guys post and then the weights. It's not SUPER helpful, a lot of the bags are similar in size despite having different items inside but for the curious ;-) I haven't tackled instagram yet but I'll try and peek through and see if there are any combos with weights too!
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok..now I'm confused because I thought sugared fig was the only option for the free lip tint. Oh well lol


 Yeah, that's what the email said at least. It sounds yummy though (I suppose that could be because of the "sugared" part - lol!) so I hope I like it :-D


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .6611 but I'm not much help, I haven't gotten yet.


 The pacifica body butter + macadamia oil + juice gloss (and zoya &amp; yaby) combo bags are all around .66  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 12, 2013)

Got bored and did some math... calculated the total value of my bag:



(Pictured again for illustrative purposes




)

1)Yaby Concealer (full-size/refill) $4.85

2)Mirabella Colour Sheer in Posy (full-size) $22

3)Juice Beauty Gloss in Pink (full-size) $15

4)Zoya Polish in Blu (full-size) $8

5)St Tropez Lotion (1.69 oz, value determined from full-size of 5 oz at $18) $6

6) (EXTRA) UD Shadow in Space Cowboy (full-size) $20

TOTAL VALUE $75.85

Wow. 





(All prices were based on full retail value as given on manufacturer website.  I understand that "personal value" may vary, I'm going by retail value for the sake of convenience)


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 12, 2013)

My modest Pacifica order. I caved and decided to give myself a mother's day/birthday present... just couldn't wait til my bags got here! I figured, if I don't get either of the rollerballs, I can trade for them. This order was basically to try a bunch of scents and see which I like, to make a full sized order later. whee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got bored and did some math... calculated the total value of my bag:
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## princess2010 (May 12, 2013)

Pacifica made a good move pairing with Ipsy! I can only imagine the boom they had this weekend in business!!! I know if it wasn't for the Ipsy partnership I would have never known about Pacifica. I loved the Blood Orange from earlier in the year and I'm super excited to try all the stuff I ordered this weekend!! I'm still holding out hope I get a rollerball in my Ipsy bag.


----------



## katcole (May 12, 2013)

Spanish Amber Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample

$2.00



Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig

$7.00



Good Karma Skincare Set

$22.00



Sandalwood Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample
  $0.00
Subtotal: $35.00
I ended up paying like 19 dollars for all this,with all the codes, that is less then the kit I ordered at $22.  I saved like $15. wow Thank you guys for the codes.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok..now I'm confused because I thought sugared fig was the only option for the free lip tint. Oh well lol
> 
> Welcome to Pacifica Perfume. As a special gift just for you, we are offering a Lip Quench with your next purchase of $25 or more. Enter code FREEQUENCH25 at checkout and a *Sugared Fig Color Quench Lip Tint* will be added to your cart!


I am pretty sure the other one had the $7 subtracted in my cart review. Who knows? I did a lot of flipping and switching. Especially after I got the 10% email because it had dropped my total to where I didn't qualify for the free lip tint anymore. I thought their check out process was a little confusing.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 12, 2013)

I keep trying to get the pacifica stuff over to the new thread...its not working LOL


----------



## Jamie P (May 12, 2013)

Mine says .397 and that seems light!!! Anyone else have a light bag?


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 12, 2013)

Haven't gotten my bag yet. Tracking says it weighs 0.441 and I'm concerned. That doesn't sound good at all. Has anyone else gotten a bag that small???


----------



## princess2010 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine says .397 and that seems light!!! Anyone else have a light bag?


Mine is .44 WITH the UD shadow so I feel mine would be around that weight without it. No idea what's in it but I should be getting mine tomorrow. I'm guessing the lip liner and brow gel but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Jamie P (May 12, 2013)

> Mine is .44 WITH the UD shadow so I feel mine would be around that weight without it. No idea what's in it but I should be getting mine tomorrow. I'm guessing the lip liner and brow gel but I hope I'm wrong.


Oh yes I wouldn't want either of those items so I hope not!


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

I haven't confirmed any super light bags on the list yet but by process of elimination it's probably got the brow gel or lip liner with rollerball in it. I haven't seen many with that combo come across and the ones I've seen haven't mentioned a weight. 

The St. Tropez &amp; Eyeliner bag is also pretty light too though.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pacifica made a good move pairing with Ipsy! I can only imagine the boom they had this weekend in business!!! I know if it wasn't for the Ipsy partnership I would have never known about Pacifica. I loved the Blood Orange from earlier in the year and I'm super excited to try all the stuff I ordered this weekend!! I'm still holding out hope I get a rollerball in my Ipsy bag.


 I know, right? It made me laugh too, thinking about all the orders placed over the weekend just from us. You know they are going to go to the office tomorrow and be like... WHAT THE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully this will lead to more Ipsy + Pacifica!


----------



## Jamie P (May 12, 2013)

> I haven't confirmed any super light bags on the list yet but by process of elimination it's probably got the brow gel or lip liner with rollerball in it. I haven't seen many with that combo come across and the ones I've seen haven't mentioned a weight.Â  The St. Tropez &amp; Eyeliner bag is also pretty light too though.


I wouldn't mind a rollerball or the st tropez. I'd love the lipstick but won't use a lip liner. I own te brow gel and don't like it lol Good thing I have mastered the trade list!!


----------



## mcpout (May 12, 2013)

After reviewing most of the bags and their weight, it seems like people who got the body butters &amp; St. Tropez have bag weight that goes beyond .54 lbs.

My bag is only .524 lbs (and that's with the UD eyeshadow) so I don't think I'll be getting any of the body butters! I really wanted to try the Pacifica lotions, I've never had them beforeâ€¦ and everyone here seems to love them. Now I'm really tempted to buy some with the sale and coupons!

I hope my bag comes tomorrow, I really feel like I can't wait any longer. I live 2 hours away and it's been 6 days lol. I'm going a little insane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind a rollerball or the st tropez. I'd love the lipstick but won't use a lip liner. I own te brow gel and don't like it lol Good thing I have mastered the trade list!!


 I've never traded before but having 3 bags this month it's probably going to happen - if not for products I won't use, for duplicates :-D


----------



## ktb1 (May 13, 2013)

I caved.  But I picked up the body butters for my sister to give her bridesmaids.


----------



## hedgehokey (May 13, 2013)

Hey guys! I was about to place an order on Pacifica and was wondering what 10% off coupons you guys were using? I searched through the thread and can't seem to find it &gt;_&lt;


----------



## ktb1 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hedgehokey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys! I was about to place an order on Pacifica and was wondering what 10% off coupons you guys were using? I searched through the thread and can't seem to find it &gt;_&lt;


 I left items in my cart, returned the next morning, and I had an e-mail from Pacifica with an extra 10% off that appeared to be linked directly to my account. Some of the ladies here have said that they got the e-mail as early as an hour after leaving the cart.


----------



## hedgehokey (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I left items in my cart, returned the next morning, and I had an e-mail from Pacifica with an extra 10% off that appeared to be linked directly to my account. Some of the ladies here have said that they got the e-mail as early as an hour after leaving the cart.


 Ohh ok thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ktb1 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Milki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month was really good~ but I literally got everything that I didn't want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I don't know, I think you make a valid argument as your bag doesn't match your style profile at all.


----------



## wadedl (May 13, 2013)

Got my bag yesterday. 3 out of 5 products that I wanted. The concealer is no where near my skin tone. I put my hand underneath it for reference. I have my profile set to tan. I might be able to trade the hair oil with my mom when her bag gets her. Or maybe with my friend. I really wanted the vanilla rollerball, lipstick and purple Zoya.


----------



## Shannon28 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hedgehokey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys! I was about to place an order on Pacifica and was wondering what 10% off coupons you guys were using? I searched through the thread and can't seem to find it &gt;_&lt;


I'm not using mine.

*0511epvxo*


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 13, 2013)

> > Hey guys! I was about to place an order on Pacifica and was wondering what 10% off coupons you guys were using? I searched through the thread and can't seem to find it &gt;_&lt;
> 
> 
> I'm not using mine. *0511epvxo*


 Unfortunately I think its email specific  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaS (May 13, 2013)

Here is a 10% code if anyones needs one. They sent me two within one hour.    *0512qaahy*  and  *0512fwpvf*


----------



## ktb1 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the freequench25 code doesn't work anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just used it and it worked.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used it and it worked.


 Just used mine and it worked as well! However, I never received the 10% off code so ended up only using 20% off, Free lip quench and free shipping. Didn't want to lose out on the free shipping.


----------



## ktb1 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pacifica made a good move pairing with Ipsy! I can only imagine the boom they had this weekend in business!!! I know if it wasn't for the Ipsy partnership I would have never known about Pacifica. I loved the Blood Orange from earlier in the year and I'm super excited to try all the stuff I ordered this weekend!! I'm still holding out hope I get a rollerball in my Ipsy bag.


 I was just thinking this too.  I am obsessed with the blood orange body butter and I first learned about it through Ipsy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bored. Went through and listed all the variations I saw you guys post and then the weights. It's not SUPER helpful, a lot of the bags are similar in size despite having different items inside but for the curious ;-) I haven't tackled instagram yet but I'll try and peek through and see if there are any combos with weights too!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

My weight is 0.4392 lbs and I'm getting a UD shadow. Based on what's listed I'm still not sure what I'm getting. POSSIBLY my bag will contain:

UD shadow + Zoya + concealer + Mirabella lip liner + ?? + ??



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

my package is at union city! Hopefully it comes tomorrow or else I might just die from the suspense D: Everyday I come home and look around the house for the bright pink package thinking maybe my mom got it and put it somewhere in my room and everyday I've been disappointed D: I mean its only 35 minutes away I could practically go get it myself!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 13, 2013)

My package was tendered by DHL to USPS in NJ... I live in NYC. SO hoping I get it tomorrow!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just used mine and it worked as well! However, I never received the 10% off code so ended up only using 20% off, Free lip quench and free shipping. Didn't want to lose out on the free shipping.


 Same thing happened to me. I never got the 10% off, but I really wanted the free shipping that ended on the 12th.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 13, 2013)

How are y'all get the multiple discount  at Pacifica to work? When I try to do multiples only 1 discount ever shows.


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

Just wondering has anyone received the zoya nail polish in pink? I've seen most people getting the purple or yellow =/ but I really want the pink!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are y'all get the multiple discount  at Pacifica to work? When I try to do multiples only 1 discount ever shows.


 You put them all in at once &amp; then hit calculate discount. Put each one on a new line.


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my package is at union city! Hopefully it comes tomorrow or else I might just die from the suspense D: Everyday I come home and look around the house for the bright pink package thinking maybe my mom got it and put it somewhere in my room and everyday I've been disappointed D: I mean its only 35 minutes away I could practically go get it myself!


 mine too! I think I'll definitely get it tomorrow, I got it the same day it arrived in Union City last time


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering has anyone received the zoya nail polish in pink? I've seen most people getting the purple or yellow =/ but I really want the pink!


 there have been some people that received the pink! but it's definitely rare compared to the yellow/beige/blue/purple - I don't think many have gotten the green either


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine too! I think I'll definitely get it tomorrow, I got it the same day it arrived in Union City last time


 Really? :OOOO OKAY I MUST BE GETTING MY BAG TOMORROW AS WELL THEN! Its tracking info hasnt updated since getting there so I was really worried =/ 

AAAAAH TOO EXCITED.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

Wooohoooo! 2nd account bag is in Anchorage! I should get that tomorrow! Main account bag is taking an extended vacay in Georgia. No tracking info for my 3rd bag yet. Kind of glad my bags are all coming on different days. It will be fun to have multiple exciting mail days this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> there have been some people that received the pink! but it's definitely rare compared to the yellow/beige/blue/purple - I don't think many have gotten the green either


 I just started seeing the pink in Instagram pics. It seems to be in the lighter bags with the eyebrow gel.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wooohoooo! 2nd account bag is in Anchorage! I should get that tomorrow!
> 
> Main account bag is taking an extended vacay in Georgia. No tracking info for my 3rd bag yet.
> ...


 Do you remember when you signed up for your 2nd/3rd bags? I signed up for my 2nd one on the 8th, so I'm not really expecting it to ship any time soon, but you never know!


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Do you remember when you signed up for your 2nd/3rd bags? I signed up for my 2nd one on the 8th, so I'm not really expecting it to ship any time soon, but you never know!


 I signed up for my 2nd sub on the 3rd and that shipped the same day as my main account sub. Then I signed up for the 3rd one 2 days ago, no shipping info yet though for that one.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 13, 2013)

> I keep trying to get the pacifica stuff over to the new thread...its not working LOL


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The effort did not go unnoticed.


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

Now that I know almost everything that could be in my bag and I have a slight hunch to what I might be getting (thanks to the person who put together the list of weights and products received!) I'm actually starting to think about the june bag already... xD I think I have a major addiction


----------



## ling168 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a pacifica 10% that I won't be using if anyone wants it. 0512fkmfob  . I'm trying to be good and not buy more stuff.


 
... I know the feeling and I am thinking of giving mine away too ... but its SOOOOOOO tempting


----------



## jkwynn (May 13, 2013)

My weight is .6904 - Hmm, maybe I accidentally got an extra something dropped in by mistake, lol. Trying to get used to the idea that I probably won't get a rollerball.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is going to be a good week, mail-wise. It would be nice to get my 5 various pkgs on different days, one each Mon-Fri, but I don't think anything will be there tomorrow/today.


----------



## ling168 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quoting myself to repost the bag combos &amp; weights I've seen so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you for doing this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight is .6904 - Hmm, maybe I accidentally got an extra something dropped in by mistake, lol. Trying to get used to the idea that I probably won't get a rollerball.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is going to be a good week, mail-wise. It would be nice to get my 5 various pkgs on different days, one each Mon-Fri, but I don't think anything will be there tomorrow/today.


 You still might get one! I think the rollerballs have been in the heavy-ish bags.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> My weight is .6904 - Hmm, maybe I accidentally got an extra something dropped in by mistake, lol. Trying to get used to the idea that I probably won't get a rollerball.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is going to be a good week, mail-wise. It would be nice to get my 5 various pkgs on different days, one each Mon-Fri, but I don't think anything will be there tomorrow/today.


 Are you getting the UD shadow?


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Thank you for doing this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem! It's been kinda fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't have all the combos yet, but I keep updating as I find them!


----------



## kimmyduhh (May 13, 2013)

My bag weight is 0.4281 Anyone have a guess on what I'm getting? I tried figuring it out by all the post but I'm a little overwhelmed? ðŸ˜‰ Lol


----------



## jangelly (May 13, 2013)

dont know what mine has in it but weighs 0.6431 anybody got any ideas ill post whats in it tomorrow when i get it


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 13, 2013)

> my package is at union city! Hopefully it comes tomorrow or else I might just die from the suspense D: Everyday I come home and look around the house for the bright pink package thinking maybe my mom got it and put it somewhere in my room and everyday I've been disappointed D: I mean its only 35 minutes away I could practically go get it myself!


 My bag is also in Union City, not that I have any idea where that is. I'm in Northern California amd hoping for my first bag tomorrow. Where is Union City anyways?


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is also in Union City, not that I have any idea where that is. I'm in Northern California amd hoping for my first bag tomorrow. Where is Union City anyways?


 I'm not 100% sure but I'm guessing since I know all the cities to the south and north of san francisco in the bay area, its in the east bay and according to my cousin its 35-45 minutes away from san francisco  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope that helps?


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but I'm guessing since I know all the cities to the south and north of san francisco in the bay area, its in the east bay and according to my cousin its 35-45 minutes away from san francisco  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope that helps?


 union city falls between 92/84/880 - meshed between fremont and hayward, just a little south of oakland =)


----------



## kimmyduhh (May 13, 2013)

> I have fine, straight, layered hair that I curl to get body and movement. This makes my hair stay straight. So I'd imagine it's awesome for women who straighten. But I also dislike the scent - it smells like a men's product to me. Strange, because I LOVE the Macadamia Masque...freaking love it.


 I feel the same way. I'm obsessed with the masque....and I cannot stand the smell of the oil either. But I mix a tiny bit in with my regular conditioner and leave it in for about 3 min then rinse. OMG amazing results! I love doing this between times of using the masque! Just figured I would throw that out there got you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it works great for me!!


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> union city falls between 92/84/880 - meshed between fremont and hayward, just a little south of oakland =)


 oh wow. i'm thinking about union city in new jersey, lol. now i know there's more than one out there.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way. I'm obsessed with the masque....and I cannot stand the smell of the oil either. But I mix a tiny bit in with my regular conditioner and leave it in for about 3 min then rinse. OMG amazing results! I love doing this between times of using the masque!
> 
> ...


 That's a really good idea (re: adding a bit of the oil to conditioner). I find that I don't love the smell of the oil straight from the bottle but when it dries in my hair I hardly notice it and it actually smells okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love all the ideas I get from you ladies on how to use products I may have tossed aside or traded away. Like I'm actually kind of hoping to get Jacqueline (the cream Zoya) now so I can use it as a base under my glitters and other sheer colors!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight is .6904 - Hmm, maybe I accidentally got an extra something dropped in by mistake, lol. Trying to get used to the idea that I probably won't get a rollerball.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is going to be a good week, mail-wise. It would be nice to get my 5 various pkgs on different days, one each Mon-Fri, but I don't think anything will be there tomorrow/today.


 Mine is 0.6632 lbs. with no UD.  I thought mine was the heaviest.  Maybe you are getting tanning stuff/hair oil?


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh wow. i'm thinking about union city in new jersey, lol. now i know there's more than one out there.


 oh haha I didn't even consider there could be another one either!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 13, 2013)

Well I just could not stop myself. I ordered a second bag yesterday. I am just so amazed and impressed by Ipsy this month.


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi everyone! New member, long time creeper.
> 
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleylayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all! I've been such a lurker here for *month**s* now (been an ipsy subscriber since September). Basically every night I'll scroll on here on my phone, haha. But I'd just like to say that after about a weeks worth of contemplation, I've finally signed up for an extra bag this month! It's nuts to me that they're still available (especially since I was on a waitlist for about 2 months last summer). I'm getting billed on Monday, and my first bag should be here on Tuesday or Wednesday. It's on it's way to California as I type. I'm so anxious, but super excited! My first bag's weight is .67 pounds. Wondering what could make it weigh so much. I'd be happy with anything but the nume oil (dying for the macadamia one though). Anyways, I'd just thought I'd say thanks to you all for convincing me to be 10 bucks more broke!


 Welcome!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

Whooooo should be getting my bag today!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 13, 2013)

Mine has been in Albany since Friday and has yet to update! Come on USPS!!!


----------



## joanholloway (May 13, 2013)

> I just started seeing the pink in Instagram pics. It seems to be in the lighter bags with the eyebrow gel.


 I think this may be the case. I received the pink Zoya as well as the eyebrow gel.


----------



## kimmyduhh (May 13, 2013)

I'm sad about my bag :-( I don't like anything but my polish. And the concealer doesn't match my skin at all! Wahhh oh well... We win some and we lose some!


----------



## manduh (May 13, 2013)

I hope we get more info on the .3ish weight bags today. This will be my first ipsy bag and I'm nervous about the weight being so light. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## LolaJay (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started seeing the pink in Instagram pics. It seems to be in the lighter bags with the eyebrow gel.


This makes me happy! I am getting my bag today...it's weight is 0.391 so I should be able to confirm that later this afternoon! I am not super excited about the eyebrow gel (I already have it) BUT still super excited for everything else! And trading!


----------



## Jwhackers (May 13, 2013)

My bag was finally tendered to USPS today. Which means, if it follows the same timeline as last month's bag, that I should get it Tuesday. I am so impatient. I really hope Ipsy  chooses to ditch DHL next month. I understand why they use it, it's just so frustratingly slow. lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sad about my bag :-( I don't like anything but my polish. And the concealer doesn't match my skin at all! Wahhh oh well... We win some and we lose some!


 Do you know what your weight was? I was thinking my bag might be similar to this.


----------



## princess2010 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This makes me happy! I am getting my bag today...it's weight is 0.391 so I should be able to confirm that later this afternoon! I am not super excited about the eyebrow gel (I already have it) BUT still super excited for everything else! And trading!


I also should be getting a .39 ish pound bag today. Hopefully...


----------



## princess2010 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also should be getting a .39 ish pound bag today. Hopefully...


I'm quoting myself. I may NOT get my bag today. It's 15 miles from my house but the estimated delivery date is the 17th!!!!



I hope that's wrong and it will be here today!


----------



## LolaJay (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also should be getting a .39 ish pound bag today. Hopefully...


Good! We can compare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (May 13, 2013)

Mine was originally scheduled for delivery tomorrow. But it's coming today !!! Happy dance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was also tendered to USPS immediately in Kentucky ... Rather than in Pittsburgh like last time. Weird. Anyone else have theirs transfer no where near their city ?


----------



## sbeam36 (May 13, 2013)

Yay!! Mine is out for delivery. Still wondering what can be in it with the .5837 weight with the UD eyeshadow


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 13, 2013)

I got my bag. My weight was 0.5481

Got St. Tropez + Nume + Juice Gloss (pink) + Zoya (Piaf) + Yaby (buff).

If I was being completely honest I'm a little bummed.  About the only thing I *didn't want* was the Nume.  Serums just don't work for my fine, thin, oily hair and scalp.  I really wanted some Pacifica products, specifically a roller ball!! 

My bag is starting to tear at the seam, ironically on the side where they stuffed the Nume in the bag and tried to close it over the box (the box is dented and as a result the seam is pulled.  Not a huge deal the bags not the greatest quality. 

I also kinda wanted just about any other color polish but yellow.  But it's pretty and I get lots of compliments when I wear yellow polish, so I'll keep it in my collection.


----------



## irene- (May 13, 2013)

> Mine was originally scheduled for delivery tomorrow. But it's coming today !!! Happy dance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was also tendered to USPS immediately in Kentucky ... Rather than in Pittsburgh like last time. Weird. Anyone else have theirs transfer no where near their city ?


 Mine did. It was transferred to USPS in Phx and I live in Tucson 2 hrs away:


----------



## Sleepygirl (May 13, 2013)

My bag should be delivered today... really hoping for the macadamia oil -- I got the same sample in a previous birchbox and I love it, just not ready to part with the $40 for a full size bottle!


----------



## skylite (May 13, 2013)

> Mine did. It was transferred to USPS in Phx and I live in Tucson 2 hrs away:


 Weird. Mine was transferred almost immediately. Not that I'm complaining since its getting here much faster anyway. I just couldn't figure out why it was transferred so quickly.



If that's what it takes to get to me quickly, I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (May 13, 2013)

After spending the weekend in Secaucus, my bag arrived at my local PO this morning, so I hope it will be delivered today! 

I'm not really fond of body lotion and I don't think I'd use the tanner, but I'd be happy to get pretty much anything else.  Anything I don't use, my nieces probably will.  I took a huge bag of stuff to our Mother's Day get-together yesterday, and it didn't take long for them to divvy it up.  I've already ordered from Zoya and Pacifica (some reed diffusers, body scrub and perfume items that aren't included in the bags).  I love the discounts almost as much as the bags.


----------



## irene- (May 13, 2013)

> Weird. Mine was transferred almost immediately. Not that I'm complaining since its getting here much faster anyway. I just couldn't figure out why it was transferred so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what it takes to get to me quickly, I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well whatevers going on, I'm happy for you! My bags have always been tendered in my city except this time. Maybe the DHL truck my bag was in didn't have anything to deliver over here. At least now the tracking will be detailed and updated more often with USPS.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 13, 2013)

> Mine was originally scheduled for delivery tomorrow. But it's coming today !!! Happy dance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was also tendered to USPS immediately in Kentucky ... Rather than in Pittsburgh like last time. Weird. Anyone else have theirs transfer no where near their city ?


 Mine was tendered to USPS in Illinois, which is 3 states away...I don't think I will be seeing my bag for awhile lol


----------



## Yukiko (May 13, 2013)

Wow, nice bags this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... Here's mine!

ZOYA "Jacqueline" Polish

Yaby Buff Foundation (Buff is my color too!)

Juice Beauty "Champagne" gloss (Smells like orange!)

Pacifica Coconut Body Butter

Tahitian Gardenia Perfume


----------



## pengutango (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pacifica made a good move pairing with Ipsy! I can only imagine the boom they had this weekend in business!!! I know if it wasn't for the Ipsy partnership I would have never known about Pacifica. I loved the Blood Orange from earlier in the year and I'm super excited to try all the stuff I ordered this weekend!! I'm still holding out hope I get a rollerball in my Ipsy bag.


 Ditto!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never heard of Pacifica before Ipsy as well. Even though I don't really wear perfume (mainly since I can't seem to find one that I really like enough to buy and the ones I do like, I can never bite the bullet), I really wanna try one of their perfumes out.



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you remember when you signed up for your 2nd/3rd bags? I signed up for my 2nd one on the 8th, so I'm not really expecting it to ship any time soon, but you never know!


 Ordered my 2nd one on the 5th. Yeah, not expecting that one to ship for a lil while as well.


----------



## MareNectaris (May 13, 2013)

Checked in on tracking for my bag, it's been tendered to USPS in New Jersey, so I am guessing it will make it here to me in NY tomorrow or Wednesday. =D

My shipping weight is 0.6205 lbs. with the UD shadow (!!) so I am thinking I should have a good idea what I'll be seeing when mine comes in, since a couple of you who have bags coming in today had weights that are really close.

I'm guessing the higher weight means one of the hair oils, which I am okay with, I have some split ends that could use some tender loving care, and I've never tried a hair oil treatment before.

I'm still hoping for no tanning stuff, though, and that I won't get the Jacqueline (buff) Zoya- I actually love the color, but I already have it.

So very excited for this month! (And I figure, even if I do get a couple of the things I don't have a use for, that means I can get a trade list going here)


----------



## jangelly (May 13, 2013)

c'mon 10:30-1100 i gotta know lol i gotta know whats in there


----------



## skylola123 (May 13, 2013)

This is getting ridicoulous my bag was tendered to the USPS on the 9th in St.Louis I live about 2 hours away/bit less from there and still no updates on the tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What is going on?? Anyone else with the same issue?


----------



## Jwhackers (May 13, 2013)

my bag was tendered to USPS in Illinois, and I am in Michigan. Did the same thing last month. Should arrive in a couple days. I originally said Tomorrow maybe, but that's a long shot. It'll probably actually be Wednesday!


----------



## lioness90 (May 13, 2013)

I've been drooling over the bag pics on this forum. I signed up for my first Ipsy bag


----------



## LindseyJ (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is getting ridicoulous my bag was tendered to the USPS on the 9th in St.Louis I live about 2 hours away/bit less from there and still no updates on the tracking
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine was tendered to USPS on the 10th and hasn't updated since then. When I track it on the USPS site, it just says the information was received in KY, but the bag is in TX. My first bag didn't do that so I have no idea.


----------



## tinapickles (May 13, 2013)

My bag is about 3 hours in Orlando. *HurryHurryHurry*


----------



## kimmyduhh (May 13, 2013)

> I'm sad about my bag :-( I don't like anything but my polish. And the concealer doesn't match my skin at all! Wahhh oh well... We win some and we lose some!





> Do you know what your weight was? I was thinking my bag might be similar to this.


 My weight was 4.281 I saw someone get everything the same as me only they receive the St. Tropez instead of the lip liner. How does that happen? Lol I feel like receiving the St. Tropez instead would have been a complete game changer lol dang it!!!


----------



## irene- (May 13, 2013)

> c'mon 10:30-1100 i gotta know lol i gotta know whats in there


 Your profile pic keeps making me do a double-take haha. I'm like what.. wait.. scroll up.. Oh ok. Not saying it's bad but definitely not boring like mine. Don't forget to post a pic of ur bag with the weight for all of us still waiting in anticipation!!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was tendered to USPS on the 10th and hasn't updated since then. When I track it on the USPS site, it just says the information was received in KY, but the bag is in TX. My first bag didn't do that so I have no idea.


 Okay, nevermind. It just updated and it's at my post office and should be out for delivery today! It weighs .388. I'll post whats in it when i get it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2013)

I got my bag today, and I'm so happy - I got the exact variation I wanted! My lone complaint is that I am very fair and they sent me the concealer in "pecan", which I couldn't use if my life depended on it.

But everything else is amazing!

Zoya in Blu

Yaby in Pecan (suuuper dark)

Juice Beauty gloss in Pink

Pacifica Rollerball in Island Vanilla 

Pacifica Luminizing Body Butter

UD in Moonspoon (wooow this is sparkly heaven!)









yeah...don't think that's gonna work, LOL





Gloss and Moondust  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The gloss smells orangey, love it!

Weight of this bag was .5738  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 13, 2013)

Just got my bag a day early. Yeah. Mothers Day was a little bit of a letdown but this cheered me up. My weight is 0.465. I got Zoya in Blu-prettiest robin egg blue, Juice Beauty lip gloss in Pink,Mirabella Colour Sheer in Pixie-kind of Coral/light orange. I didn't think I would like it but it looks pretty on me. Not a color I normally would have picked. Pacifica Island Vanilla Perfume Roll-on. Yaby concealer in Pecan. I think it is a little too dark but with summer tan it will be perfect. Bonus UD in Moonspun-a super metallic silver with slight beige undertone.Definitely for evening. Going to the disco! Anyone hear old enough to remember the Disco? I wasn't old enough to go to the Disco but I remember them. The bag is in the Chevron design and made of the same material as last months bag. I got the little card with all the discount codes. I got the UD shadow it says on my card for the content I create and share to inspire and help members of the Ipsy community.Nice to know one person/place/entity thinks I'm creative. I will now quote Kandee Johnson my favorite makeup artist "HAHAHA". She says that all the time. Last but not least I got the Nume card for 110 off Hair styling tools and hair extensions +Free Thermal Pouch with purchase. I can't decide between the least expensive flat iron or extensions. Have a great day girls. MUT Girls United!


----------



## pandangela (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is getting ridicoulous my bag was tendered to the USPS on the 9th in St.Louis I live about 2 hours away/bit less from there and still no updates on the tracking
> 
> 
> ...


  
I live in Belleville Illinois, right outside of St. Louis. my bag was Tendered to USPS on 5/10 at 6:46am, then at 2:12pm it went to Hazelwood MO. When I clicked on the USPS tracking info nothing has updated since 5/10 but it does say my expected delivery date is 5/13..... hopefully my mail man shows up here shortly! 

my bag weighs 0.646 and I didn't get the UD shadow..... So needless to say I'M EXCITED! lol


----------



## pride (May 13, 2013)

Mine was finally tendered to USPS about 2 hrs away from me, so maybe tomorrow if I'm lucky? It sat in KY for 4 days...


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## girlwithclass (May 13, 2013)

> Mine did. It was transferred to USPS in Phx and I live in Tucson 2 hrs away:


 Same here - except one of my bags is a bit behind. One made it to Tucson on the 11th and is showing an expected delivery for the 16th :/ the other hasn't updated aside from 'electronic shipping info received' sigh. the waiting game is killing me.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you can use darker concealer as a cream bronzer for the hollows of your cheeks and nose


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 13, 2013)

My bag is out for delivery in my zip code since 9:00 AM. Normally this would mean that I would definitely be getting it today since my mailman doesn't come until like 5-6 PM! But the past few days he has been inconsistent (or maybe its not him) and he has been coming before noon, something unheard of for us for years. Why did he have to do this now of all times LOL


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 13, 2013)

THEY'RE ONE STATE AWAY AND UPS FINALLY HAS IT!! AHHHHH .... according to last month's.... 12 more hrs till my lovelies come into my arms...

At least now they're together hahaha  started off in KY and GA..... and now together at last&lt;3


----------



## tabarhodes (May 13, 2013)

Out for delivery!!!!


----------



## irene- (May 13, 2013)

> I hope we get all four that way we can mix/match our perfect shade and highlight and contour!


 Quoting katlyne from 11 days ago when the concealer sneek peek came out to give an idea on what you can do with it if it's not your shade and you plan on keeping it and are into highlighting and contouring.


----------



## zentea (May 13, 2013)

My bag should be coming in the mail today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited, it's my first one ever.

Am a bit nervous though because my weight is .399 and I really wanted a hair oil or lotion but it seems like I'll probably get the eyebrow gel with that weight. Oh well, we'll see!


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

Yay! I finally figured out how to post with help from sad idol! Think I'm just technologically challenged! Had to bust out the old laptop to join the group since I couldn't figure out how to do it on my iPad! Yes, I m a moron! Anywho, my bag was a lighter weight, can't remember now, but I received the pink zoya, brow gel, island vanilla rollerball, concealer in buff (too dark for me!), and the lipstick in daydream! I also received my bag from last month, and the urban decay in space cowboy!!! VERY happy! Second bag scheduled for today, third bag has no tracking yet! Btw, I LOVE pacifica, and have for years, so I was super happy to get more in these bags and get a discount on their site! Super bummed I didn't wait for the body butter sale, so I might have to place a second order!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carabeth87 (May 13, 2013)

Ugh mine has been a state away since last Thursday just sitting there. The last few times it only sits for 3 days... :/


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

Zadidoll, not sad idol!! Sorry about that, autocorrect!! Need I say more??


----------



## jesemiaud (May 13, 2013)

Out for Delivery! .5497 with UD. So excited...not going to be working late tonight!


----------



## skylola123 (May 13, 2013)

> Okay, nevermind. It just updated and it's at my post office and should be out for delivery today! It weighs .388. I'll post whats in it when i get it.


 Lucky! I rushed to see if mine had any updates and none still tendered to USPS. When I go track it on USPS website it just says electronic info recieved on the 9th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want my bag lol


----------



## vjf1979 (May 13, 2013)

Hi there! Love this thread and figured I would just join so I could post already! I was curious how some of you got the extra UD shadow? Thanks!


----------



## pengutango (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vjf1979* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi there! Love this thread and figured I would just join so I could post already! I was curious how some of you got the extra UD shadow? Thanks!


 Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To get the shadow there were three ways to get it: be one of the 200 winners of the Facebook giveaway on their page, be an active member, or by having 2 people using your referral link. Note that for the referral option, you could have gotten a bracelet instead of the eyeshadow, but seems like everyone (to my knowledge anyway) have gotten the eyeshadow for the referrals. Also, if those people who used your link after May 1st, you'd be getting the bonus item in June's bag.


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

The mail can NOT get here soon enough today!!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 13, 2013)

> Zadidoll, not sad idol!! Sorry about that, autocorrect!! Need I say more??


 Bahahaha.... Autocorrect is both annoying and so amusing sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This makes me happy! I am getting my bag today...it's weight is 0.391 so I should be able to confirm that later this afternoon! I am not super excited about the eyebrow gel (I already have it) BUT still super excited for everything else! And trading!





> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also should be getting a .39 ish pound bag today. Hopefully...


 Please post a picture when you get your bags! My bag is 0.393 but tracking is stuck since Saturday when it was tendered to USPS and it's not updating... come on already, I'm getting really anxious this month!!!


----------



## casey anne (May 13, 2013)

Good morning ladies.  I wanted to report what I received in my first May 2013 bag, with weight of 0.515 lbs:

And sorry I'm not using proper names of the products here; I'm just letting you all know what I received in regards to my shipping weight...

Zoya in the white/cream color

St. Tropez

Lip gloss in fig

Yaby Concealer

Mirabella loose powder


----------



## MissTrix (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky!
> 
> ...


 
Mine hasn't updated since being tendered to USPS either. I'm hoping that just means the USPS people have been too lazy to bother scanning the tracking info. 





I feel like they are playing a game of keep away with by bag. It started in NC, now it's in MD, and I'm in VA. They keep overshooting my state!


----------



## vjf1979 (May 13, 2013)

> Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To get the shadow there were three ways to get it: be one of the 200 winners of the Facebook giveaway on their page, be an active member, or by having 2 people using your referral link. Note that for the referral option, you could have gotten a bracelet instead of the eyeshadow, but seems like everyone (to my knowledge anyway) have gotten the eyeshadow for the referrals. Also, if those people who used your link after May 1st, you'd be getting the bonus item in June's bag.


 Ok, my first bag for ipsy was in April, so I'm still getting used to it all. Thanks so much!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky!
> 
> ...


 I know how you feel! I'm so impatient when it comes to these subscriptions. I've got a Popsugar Must Have on the way and it hasn't updated since it left Sacramento on Thursday! And I'm at work so I have to wait until I can get away for a lunch break to go home and get mine.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 13, 2013)

.465 pounds and out for delivery. Come to me, my precious, myyyy precccccioussss.


----------



## irene- (May 13, 2013)

> Same here - except one of my bags is a bit behind. One made it to Tucson on the 11th and is showing an expected delivery for the 16th :/ the other hasn't updated aside from 'electronic shipping info received' sigh. the waiting game is killing me.


 Glad to know someone else on here is in the same city I'm in!! I thought I was all by my lonesome in this near 100 degree weather- btw it's supposed to hit 100 degrees on wednesday and most likely on up from there so start preparing for everything to melt and the steering wheel and your earrings/jewelry to burn you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *harlowekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! I finally figured out how to post with help from sad idol! Think I'm just technologically challenged! Had to bust out the old laptop to join the group since I couldn't figure out how to do it on my iPad! Yes, I m a moron! Anywho, my bag was a lighter weight, can't remember now, but I received the pink zoya, brow gel, island vanilla rollerball, concealer in buff (too dark for me!), and the lipstick in daydream! I also received my bag from last month, and the urban decay in space cowboy!!! VERY happy! Second bag scheduled for today, third bag has no tracking yet!
> 
> Btw, I LOVE pacifica, and have for years, so I was super happy to get more in these bags and get a discount on their site!
> ...


 Thanks for posting this... I think this is probably what I'm getting too! I'm not too excited for the zoya (any color) or the brow gel, but the lipstick seems nice, and as long as I get a pacifica rollerball and a concealer that matches my skin tone I'll be happy!



I think buff would be good for light skin! I'm sorry you found it to be too dark... is your skin fair? It's such a shame that the concealer shades sent don't match everybody's skin tone, but I guess it was a long shot.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 13, 2013)

Okay so I just received my bag of 0.4822 (includes UD eyeshadow and april empty bag)





The only thing im not a fan of is the eyebrow gel but at least i didnt get the nume oil. I was also hoping for a lipgloss instead but the lipstick is a nice rich red.I received

1.Pacifica Roll-on in Island Vanilla

2.Mirabella lipstick in posy

3.Anastasia brow gel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4.Yaby in honey

5.Zoya in Gie GIe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bonus Urban Decay eyeshadow in Space Cowboy


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> .465 pounds and out for delivery. Come to me, my precious, myyyy precccccioussss.


 haha... I think all of us waiting are feeling like Golum right now!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zentea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag should be coming in the mail today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited, it's my first one ever.
> 
> Am a bit nervous though because my weight is .399 and I really wanted a hair oil or lotion but it seems like I'll probably get the eyebrow gel with that weight. Oh well, we'll see!


 Please let me know what you get! Mine's .404 and I'm not getting it till Tuesday i think..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I just received my bag of 0.4822 (includes UD eyeshadow and april empty bag)
> 
> ...


 ahhh my dream bag.. I wonder what your weight is without the april bag.....


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

> Thanks for posting this... I think this is probably what I'm getting too! I'm not too excited for the zoya (any color) or the brow gel, but the lipstick seems nice, and as long as I get a pacifica rollerball and a concealer that matches my skin tone I'll be happy!  I think buff would be good for light skin! I'm sorry you found it to be too dark... is your skin fair? It's such a shame that the concealer shades sent don't match everybody's skin tone, but I guess it was a long shot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem! Should have remembered the weight and posted a pic! I don't really use concealer anyway, I'll just blame anything on my freckles and be lazy! The bag scheduled for today is in the 39 range, so I guess I won't be getting a body butter, but I do have a third bag coming soon (hopefully!!!) the pink zoya is SO pretty, and the vanilla smells SO good! Pacifica never disappoints me! I'll try to post a pic of today's bag whenever if gets here! Guess I need to set up a trade list to see if I can't get a body butter, but don't know if I'll want to part with anything! I'm also dying to try that glimmer gloss from mirabella, and the juice beauty lip gloss!


----------



## astrick1 (May 13, 2013)

Waiting on my bag out for delivery today! Weight of 0.546 lbs. Mail can't get here fast enough!


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

> No, I can't..I can't do any sort of "bronzer" without looking dirty. I am very pale and pink toned.


 Same here. I wish "OH SO VERY IRISH!" was an option for profiles. The warmest thing we would get would be pinky-peach, and we would never, *ever* get anything bronzing- or tanning-related. Oh, and we would always get the palest options possible (with pink undertones, of course) when it comes to foundation, concealer, and powder.


----------



## LolaJay (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I just received my bag of 0.4822 (includes UD eyeshadow and april empty bag)
> 
> ...


I HOPE THIS IS MY BAG!!! This is the BEST possible scenario for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No UD for me and my bag is 0.391lbs. It could be...!

*HURRY UP 4pm!*


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love your bag!


----------



## audiophilekate (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No, I can't..I can't do any sort of "bronzer" without looking dirty. I am very pale and pink toned.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vjf1979* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi there! Love this thread and figured I would just join so I could post already! I was curious how some of you got the extra UD shadow? Thanks!


 Welcome!


----------



## beautybrit (May 13, 2013)

my bag is weighing in at .574... I only know that I'm getting the UD eyeshadow... is this unusually heavy for this month??


----------



## girlwithclass (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad to know someone else on here is in the same city I'm in!! I thought I was all by my lonesome in this near 100 degree weather- btw it's supposed to hit 100 degrees on wednesday and most likely on up from there so start preparing for everything to melt and the steering wheel and your earrings/jewelry to burn you


 I am SO not looking forward to the heat 



  bring on monsoon season! haha


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *harlowekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem! Should have remembered the weight and posted a pic! I don't really use concealer anyway, I'll just blame anything on my freckles and be lazy!
> 
> ...


 I know, everything looks so good this month... I guess it all comes down to what you are going to get more use out of, but I think everything is worth trying! And yes, please post a pic of the bag you get today if you get the chance!


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I just received my bag of 0.4822 (includes UD eyeshadow and april empty bag)
> 
> ...


 Love that bag, hope I get the brow gel.


----------



## MaiteS (May 13, 2013)

my bag is out for delivery! so excited.


----------



## jnm9jem (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I just received my bag of 0.4822 (includes UD eyeshadow and april empty bag)
> 
> ...


 I got the exact same bag, but my Mirabella is in the shade Daydream - I love it!


----------



## diana16 (May 13, 2013)

hoping mine gets here today!


----------



## Hipster (May 13, 2013)

Hi ladies!  Long time lurker, newbie poster!  Loving this thread so I just had to join.  Canadians represent! 





Anxiously awaiting the delivery of my pink parcel...it was 'processed at my local facility' early this morning so hopefully it makes it today.  But I just can't trust Canada Post and get my hopes up!


----------



## Yukiko (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your bag!


 
Me too. It was like... made for me. Can't believe the foundation is buff... seriously, lol. I could get use of everything I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *manduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope we get more info on the .3ish weight bags today. This will be my first ipsy bag and I'm nervous about the weight being so light. The suspense is killing me!


Me too!!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that bag, hope I get the brow gel.


 I wasnt too happy about receiving the brow gel but ive been reading a  lot of sephora reviews and im definately giving it a try


----------



## Bikerchic (May 13, 2013)

Oh I am getting so excited to get mine!  I don't think I've seen a single bag on here that I wouldn't be happy with.  Not sure if I'll get it today or tomorrow, it was about 70 miles north of me this morning but I live in the sticks so I might have to wait one more day.  Mine weighs .471 and I have no clue what I might be getting.  Hurry up USPS!!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope I get that lucky with one of my bags. I ended up ordering 3 due to all the enablers on here. I caved for the 3rd one last night and used my referral code.


 Mine is .388 and its probably sitting in my mailbox right now. When i take my lunch break, Ill go home and get it and let everyone know whats in it.


----------



## diana16 (May 13, 2013)

Weren't the glam rooms on the ipsy page supposed to be updated today? and does anyone know if they will show what we get or if they will show all the options available??


----------



## Yukiko (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope I get that lucky with one of my bags. I ended up ordering 3 due to all the enablers on here. I caved for the 3rd one last night and used my referral code.


 

Still don't have yours yet, huh? Well, fingers crossed for you! Three subs to Ipsy though? Gah, that's crazy. x___X


----------



## jangelly (May 13, 2013)

just got my bag

macadamia oil

zoya polish in PIAF or what looks like a shimmering yellow

juicy lip gloss in pink

st tropez instant glow body lotion

yaby concealer in buff

weighing in at 0.6431


----------



## Meahlea (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. I wish "OH SO VERY IRISH!" was an option for profiles. The warmest thing we would get would be pinky-peach, and we would never, *ever* get anything bronzing- or tanning-related. Oh, and we would always get the palest options possible (with pink undertones, of course) when it comes to foundation, concealer, and powder.


This would be lovely.


----------



## prachisrk (May 13, 2013)

I really want the brow gel. Is it full sized?



> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasnt too happy about receiving the brow gel but ive been reading a  lot of sephora reviews and im definately giving it a try


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

> I really want the brow gel. Is it full sized?


 I think it is; I received it, but doubt I'll use it. I really wanted the mirabella glimmer gloss instead once I saw it!!


----------



## Yallah (May 13, 2013)

Glam Room is up!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 13, 2013)

Ipsy is killing me with these discounts &amp; trying to be on a no/low buy. I keep filling up my cart (Zoya &amp; Pacifica) but keep closing out telling myself I don't need any! Argh.


----------



## Dollysantana (May 13, 2013)

I haven't received my shipping notice some one in the same boat??? ðŸ˜ðŸ˜”


----------



## skylite (May 13, 2013)

My glam room only has five items ? So maybe it's customized ? Guess I'll find out for sure when I get home and see whats in my bag.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yallah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glam Room is up!


 Does our Glam Room represent what's in our bags? My Glam Room has the yaby concealor, Zoya polish, brow gel, lip stick, and rollerball. I'm also a 0.39-er.


----------



## wifeandmom (May 13, 2013)

Mine arrived! Love everything and can't wait to try out the UD moondust!


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2013)

Do all of the glam rooms say this?  I checked two of my accounts on there and I didn't receive the lipstick or brow gel in the first one.  Instead I got that nume hair stuff and the juice beauty lipgloss.




*yaby*
concealer refills



*Zoya*
Nail Polish



*Anastasia*
Mini Clear Brow Gel




*Mirabella*
Colour Sheers Lipstick



*Pacifica*
Roll On Perfume


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine looks the exact same. Also waiting on my bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 13, 2013)

So are these the items I'm getting? Besides the eyeshadow(my email never mentioned it) I am dying for these items! I hope it's true!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 13, 2013)

I checked the glam room on my account that ive gotten my bag for and everything thats in my glam room was in my bag. So it might match what we got. I have four products in my glam room and then the last one shows either the nume oil or the macadamia oil. I got the nume.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does our Glam Room represent what's in our bags? My Glam Room has the yaby concealor, Zoya polish, brow gel, lip stick, and rollerball. I'm also a 0.39-er.


 
I don't think so. I've received my bag &amp; the glam room is not correct with the items I received.  Glam Room shows Anatasia clear brow gel, mirabella color sheer lipsticks, &amp; pacifica roll on perfume. Didn't receive any of though but received Mirabella perfecting powder, Pacifica bronzing butter, &amp; Juice Beauty lip gloss


----------



## casey anne (May 13, 2013)

This is what mine shows:


----------



## wifeandmom (May 13, 2013)

0.5948 lbs Forgot tp post weight earlier!



> Mine arrived! Love everything and can't wait to try out the UD moondust!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 13, 2013)

Oh! Stupid glam room, I was so excited.


----------



## cmello (May 13, 2013)

based on my glamroom

  


*yaby*
concealer refills



*Zoya*
Nail Polish



*Anastasia*
Mini Clear Brow Gel



*Mirabella*
Colour Sheers Lipstick



*Pacifica*
Roll On Perfume


----------



## LindseyJ (May 13, 2013)

*yaby*
concealer refills

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcvaxqrwxxiud5/yaby/Concealer_Refills



*Zoya*
Nail Polish

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfczy2pwst45xsj/Zoya/Nail_Polish



*Anastasia*
Mini Clear Brow Gel

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcqh5bqvm0nrba/Anastasia/Mini_Clear_Brow_Gel



*Mirabella*
Colour Sheers Lipstick

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcz3bnnqergxdb/Mirabella/Colour_Sheers_Lipstick



*Pacifica*
Roll On Perfume

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcyn...tian_Gardenia_Perfume_Roll-On_Perfume_Roll-On
You get 5 of the above items in your *May Glam Bag*, crafted for you via *ipsyMatch*. Learn more
*Limited Bonus Item* for active community members (content creators on and off ipsy, and frequent contributors to our Facebook page and other ipsy communities). Learn more 


*Urban Decay*
Moondust Eyeshadow

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfvbkbc66whbewk/Urban_Decay/Moondust_Eyeshadow



Want to explore *ALL* of this month's official products and offers?
*Visit the Official Look*


*Personalize your experience*
on ipsy.com and in your Glam Bag. *Re-Take the Quiz*



This is what my second account shows and its the lighter bag. Could be right, i guess?

It also shows this on my third account and I haven't gotten shipping yet for that one. Hopefully its not right because I dont want two of the same bags, lol.


----------



## Shannon28 (May 13, 2013)

I hope what's shown is not exact. If so I'm getting dupes for my bags.


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

Based on tracking from last month and tracking so far for THIS month I won't see my bag until the 17th! That's if it sits in Compton for two days like the month.

4/15/13 02:39 PM PT  _____, WA  DELIVERED 5/17/13       4/15/13 08:44 AM PT  _____, WA  OUT FOR DELIVERY 5/17/13       4/15/13 01:18 AM PT  _____, WA  ARRIVAL AT POST OFFICE 5/17/13       4/12/13 12:43 PM PT  Federal Way, WA  SHIPMENT ACCEPTED BY USPS 5/16/13       4/12/13 06:58 AM PT  Auburn, WA  TENDERED TO USPS 5/16/13       4/12/13 02:32 AM PT  Auburn, WA  ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/16/13       4/11/13 12:12 AM PT  Compton, CA  DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/15/13       4/9/13 04:26 AM PT  Compton, CA  ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/13/13 07:40 AM PT  Compton, CA  ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/7/13 03:07 AM ET  Hebron, KY  DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/11/13 07:02 AM ET  Hebron, KY  DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/6/13 11:00 AM ET  Hebron, KY  ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/10/13 07:55 AM ET  Hebron, KY  ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/13 10:17 PM ET  Forest Park, GA  DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/9/13 08:54 PM ET  Forest Park, GA  DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/13 03:36 AM ET  Forest Park, GA  PROCESSED 5/9/13 02:38 PM ET  Forest Park, GA  PROCESSED 4/5/13 12:35 AM ET  Forest Park, GA  ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/8/13 10:55 PM ET  Forest Park, GA  ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/4/13 06:45 PM ET  Harrisburg, NC  PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 5/8/13 06:00 PM ET  Harrisburg, NC  PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

So, if the Glam Room is correct, I'm pretty happy with my first bag..except no St Tropez!

Bag 1: 

Zoya

Concealer

Mirabella Gloss

Pacifica Roll-On

Nume or Macadamia


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2013)

My original account just updated and it's accurate.  I would've rather gotten the macadamia stuff instead of the nume.  I wonder if my 2nd account that has yet to be shipped is accurate...




*yaby*
concealer refills



*Zoya*
Nail Polish



*Pacifica*
Roll On Perfume



*Juice Beauty*
Reflecting Gloss


 *Macadamia*
Healing Oil Treatment







 *Nume*
Finishing Serum


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

I know for a fact my mail doesn't come until 2:00, but I'm tempted to run downstairs and see if by some miracle they delivered early! My nails are just begging to be painted with whatever Zoya color I get.


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

I hope the glam room isn't right, otherwise my bags I'll be the same! I really wanted different items, and did the beauty quiz differently for each one


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 13, 2013)

Mine just changed! Really odd and I hope that I don't get the stupid lip liner. I have never used lip liner in my life. And I refuse to start now. Lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2013)

Bleh I'm getting the eyebrow gel. But I'm excited about the mirabella lipstick, zoya, and Pacifica roller ball so I can deal. I really hope the yarby concealer matches me though since it seems like a lot of people have gotten duds.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

If the glam rooms are representative of our actual bags then my 3 are identical :-/ Based on the shipping weights of the two I have they shouldn't be. I really hope it's just a generic photo.


----------



## skylite (May 13, 2013)

Errrr now I'm hoping that the glam room is not accurate... It's showing the same products for my second account too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want the brow gel. Is it full sized?


 No its not its 0.085 fl oz


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 13, 2013)

I think it could vary in either direction Zadidoll, let's hope its for less time 



.

As per *MindCaviar* explanation of the DHL process... Ispy is basically getting a heck of a deal from DHL, using their excess capacity.  I mean think about it, any priority mail starts a $12 and that's government rates, DHL is private they probably start at $15 and so what ever Ipsy is paying is a steep discount and therefore our package's delivery route will ride on their excess route capacity.  

So last month that's how it went, who knows??!?!?!?  Maybe there will be excess space on one of the more direct delivery routes, but then again it could work the other way.  We'll keep our fingers crossed for the best, but I am good when it comes accordingly...  because I would hate to pay first rate DHL delivery charges for my bag, I mean I just couldn't afford it!

I was wondering why all the packages need to go to their central processing unit before it heads out, now it all makes sense!!  



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Based on tracking from last month and tracking so far for THIS month I won't see my bag until the 17th! That's if it sits in Compton for two days like the month.
> 
> 4/15/13 02:39 PM PT  _____, WA  DELIVERED 5/17/13       4/15/13 08:44 AM PT  _____, WA  OUT FOR DELIVERY 5/17/13       4/15/13 01:18 AM PT  _____, WA  ARRIVAL AT POST OFFICE 5/17/13       4/12/13 12:43 PM PT  Federal Way, WA  SHIPMENT ACCEPTED BY USPS 5/16/13       4/12/13 06:58 AM PT  Auburn, WA  TENDERED TO USPS 5/16/13       4/12/13 02:32 AM PT  Auburn, WA  ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/16/13       4/11/13 12:12 AM PT  Compton, CA  DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/15/13       4/9/13 04:26 AM PT  Compton, CA  ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/13/13 07:40 AM PT  Compton, CA  ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/7/13 03:07 AM ET  Hebron, KY  DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/11/13 07:02 AM ET  Hebron, KY  DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/6/13 11:00 AM ET  Hebron, KY  ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/10/13 07:55 AM ET  Hebron, KY  ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/13 10:17 PM ET  Forest Park, GA  DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/9/13 08:54 PM ET  Forest Park, GA  DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/13 03:36 AM ET  Forest Park, GA  PROCESSED 5/9/13 02:38 PM ET  Forest Park, GA  PROCESSED 4/5/13 12:35 AM ET  Forest Park, GA  ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 5/8/13 10:55 PM ET  Forest Park, GA  ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/4/13 06:45 PM ET  Harrisburg, NC  PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 5/8/13 06:00 PM ET  Harrisburg, NC  PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER


 *MindCaviar*, you are certainly exactly as your _nome de plum_ indicates, you smarty pants!



  


 
 ​  ​


----------



## cmello (May 13, 2013)

ok my glam room changed too. whats up with that!


----------



## Lochnessholly (May 13, 2013)

I am watching the mailbox like a hawk &gt;8] 

It says it's supposed to be delivered today and it's .6915....I wonder what it could be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW Hi :] Longtime Lurker &lt;3


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 13, 2013)

If I get the st tropez or the pacifica body butter, I'm going to be soooo excited!


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

Spoke too soon! First account changed and its different now! 2nd &amp; 3rd accounts still showing dupe bags which is totally possible, but my 3rd bag hasn't shipped yet so I'm not sure if that pic is accurate or not.


----------



## cmello (May 13, 2013)

I really wanted the pacifica roll on and now its gone from my glam room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rochellena (May 13, 2013)

Mine weren't accurate at first, but I checked again a few minutes and they were updated correctly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

This is what it shows on my account that I have never even ordered a bag for:




*yaby*
concealer refills



*Zoya*
Nail Polish



*Anastasia*
Mini Clear Brow Gel



*Mirabella*
Colour Sheers Lipstick



*Pacifica*
Roll On Perfume


So if you have that, I'm guessing your glam room isn't updated yet.


----------



## Olga Ok (May 13, 2013)

Same here


----------



## Xiang (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If the glam rooms are representative of our actual bags then my 3 are identical :-/ Based on the shipping weights of the two I have they shouldn't be. I really hope it's just a generic photo.


 Try to refresh your Glam Room. I had those generic photos that most of us got. I refreshed the page and it changed to a more personalized selection. =)


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

I'm guessing, that like BB, they won't update your bag page until it ships for those of us still waiting on a shipping email.


----------



## princess2010 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> based on my glamroom
> 
> ...


This is my glam room as well. What was your weight? mine is .44 WITH the UD.


----------



## JamieO (May 13, 2013)

Dear god I hope the my glam room isn't correct! If so, lil' old Irish pale girl me is getting bronzing crap. Boo. And this is exactly why I miss the old Ipsy, where everyone got the same thing. At least if there were things I didn't like, I didn't feel as bad about it. Now, I have bag envy, and I didn't get the variations I wanted and got the stuff i didn't, and I feel like I'm back with Birchbox again and I just want to whiiiiiiiiiiine. And I could trade, but I just really don't want to have to set up a trade list and keep up with it.....WHIIIIIIINE.... Seriously though, I really hope what's in my bag is not what's in my glam room. I will be soooooo bummed. Also, the customizing is so off it's sad. The pale people with the dark concealers is just bad. I know you can use them to contour or whatever, but people shouldn't have to find ways to repurpose their products because Ipsy's "customization" is whack. We should getting things that we can use as they were meant to be used. Ok, I'm done whining now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm guessing, that like BB, they won't update your bag page until it ships for those of us still waiting on a shipping email.


 oh boo ipsy, boo, lol


----------



## JamieO (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what mine shows:


 Mine too.


----------



## carabeth87 (May 13, 2013)

Mine will be here tomorrow! And weight is 0.4146 lbs. My glam room has lipstick and gloss. Which I don't care. I really just want the rollerball! yaby concealer refills Zoya Nail Polish Mirabella Colour Sheers Lipstick Pacifica Roll On Perfume Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

If the Glam Rooms are correct I'm getting:





I got almost everything I wanted. I don't care for the Anastasia brow gel since I have so many other brow gels now... which I typically don't use. I'll end up giving this to my eldest who needs it.

My eldest is getting:





The eldest got the luminizing body butter that I wanted. LOL

My middle one is getting:





The funny thing is the middle girl is a vampire. She burns, she doesn't tan - she turns lobster red, peels then is white again. LOL She won't use the St. Tropez OR the bronzing butter so she'll swap that with the eldest or youngest who needs that stuff. LOL

And my youngest is getting....





The youngest is getting an identical bag to the eldest it seems.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what it shows on my account that I have never even ordered a bag for:
> 
> ...


 do you have a .39 or .40 ish bag? Me too and that's what mine looks like... I think this is our bag!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: just read what you wrote on top.. LOL FAIL


----------



## Lochnessholly (May 13, 2013)

I think it changes randomly when you refresh. I only have one bag, but have had 8 different glam room selections...


----------



## Xiang (May 13, 2013)

OMG, I can't wait for this bag!! I feel like I've said that so many times on this thread already, haha. Zoya + 2x Pacifica items, yes! &lt;3


----------



## tinapickles (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't received my shipping notice some one in the same boat??? ðŸ˜ðŸ˜”


 I have not received my second shipping notice yet. Last week, Ipsy said via Facebook that they would be sending out some confirmations this week.


----------



## tameloy (May 13, 2013)

SOOO HAPPY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

My 2nd bag (the one coming today!) is the .39 bag and has the eyebrow gel, lipstick &amp; rollerball combo so I think that's accurate. But it seems like that is the combo they were showing everyone before the update. Out of Curiousity if your bag hasn't shipped yet, what does your glam room show??


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

> This is my glam room as well. What was your weight? mine is .44 WITH the UD.


 That's mine as well, and my shipping weight is .3994 or so. I had a feeling this was going to be my bag. I'm hoping for good colors (very pale concealer and no pink polish!) and a new home for the brow gel.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My 2nd bag (the one coming today!) is the .39 bag and has the eyebrow gel, lipstick &amp; rollerball combo so I think that's accurate. But it seems like that is the combo they were showing everyone before the update.
> 
> Out of Curiousity if your bag hasn't shipped yet, what does your glam room show??


 My 2nd bag hasn't shipped yet &amp; it shows those items


----------



## angiepang1e (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if it is too late to order a second bag for May? ;]


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 13, 2013)

anyone wanna trade the nume for pacifica bronzing lotion lol...?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if it is too late to order a second bag for May? ;]


 It is not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is actually really amazing I think!

Edited to add that I know this because I may or may not have just ordered a third.


----------



## tinapickles (May 13, 2013)

Hmmm... based on my two Glam Rooms, I'm getting two lipsticks. May be attempting to exchange one for a gloss if anyone is interested...


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zentea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag should be coming in the mail today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited, it's my first one ever.
> 
> Am a bit nervous though because my weight is .399 and I really wanted a hair oil or lotion but it seems like I'll probably get the eyebrow gel with that weight. Oh well, we'll see!


 we're in opposite boats, I wanted the brow gel but I'm getting the hair oil D:


----------



## Dollysantana (May 13, 2013)

My bag hasn't shipped this is my glam room


----------



## Jwhackers (May 13, 2013)

well, if the glam room is correct (which I am pretty sure it is) I will be getting the polish, concealer, juice beauty gloss, pacifica roll on and either the nume serum or the macadamia oil. I am guessing, owing to weight (0.6179 with UD) that I will be getting nume, which isn't what I wanted, but the rest of it sounds great, so now I just have to waot and see what color concealer and polish I get!


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my package is at union city! Hopefully it comes tomorrow or else I might just die from the suspense D: Everyday I come home and look around the house for the bright pink package thinking maybe my mom got it and put it somewhere in my room and everyday I've been disappointed D: I mean its only 35 minutes away I could practically go get it myself!


 you mean Union City, CA? omg.. i live right there... haha


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

So far I'm getting a good mix between my first two bags (hopefully the zoya colors are different!) Bag 1 - yaby, zoya, juice gloss, nume (or macadamia but based on weight I'm 99.8% sure it is the nume) and either the Pacifica bronzing or st tropez plus the UD Bag 2 - yaby, zoya, Anastasia gel, mirabella lipstick &amp; Pacifica roller


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 13, 2013)

​ 
This is what my GR's indicates I am getting!!



  I hope they don't switch it out...





Had I dared to dream, this is exactly what I would have swimming in my head... packed by the mystical creatures that assemble our bags... be them gnomes or fairies.  

My bag weight is 0.565 lbs. with the UD eye shadow.  It left 5/9 from NC, it' been through KY and now its in NJ so maybe I'll get it Wednesday?  Friday?


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

Gah!!! I really want the pacifica luminizing body butter and the glimmer gloss!! Hope i get those in my 2nd or third bags!! Don't want or need another brow gel or lipstick! I'll just have to figure out how to trade those!


----------



## Xiang (May 13, 2013)

I wonder if ipsy will ever offer mystery boxes of the remaining items from previous months. It sounds like they have a huge stock load this time and possibly will have for future months as well if they're going for variation boxes from now on. I, for one, wouldn't mind paying a little extra for a larger size mystery box. I think I'd rather pay one time for a bonus mystery box than take out a second or third subscription.


----------



## mirandamanda (May 13, 2013)

Just got my bag: Pacifica rollerball, Juice Beauty lipgloss in Fig, Zoya Piaf, Yaby in Vanilla and the Macadamia Healing Oil. I swear this is my fifth Macadamia bottle I've received from subs! Can't wait to see whats in my second bag


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

If my 3rd bag IS a dupe for my 2nd bag I will definitely have a brow gel to trade (and maybe more!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my bag: Pacifica rollerball, Juice Beauty lipgloss in Fig, Zoya Piaf, Yaby in Vanilla and the Macadamia Healing Oil. I swear this is my fifth Macadamia bottle I've received from subs! Can't wait to see whats in my second bag


 What was the weight?


----------



## MsMeesh (May 13, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

Just got my first Glam Bag today and wanted to share my review/pics. They really paid attention to my quiz responses and I love everything I got.

edit: no blog links, please -Kawaiimeows


----------



## Yukiko (May 13, 2013)

So, as hard as it might be to describe, how is the Vanilla perfume, to those who got it? Is it like.... a strong, dead-on Vanilla scent? I got mine, and it is the Tahiti one, but when I saw others here getting Vanilla, I kinda got sad. D:

Vanilla and Milk &amp; Honey are two of my favorite basic scents.


----------



## jennm149 (May 13, 2013)

According to my Glam Room, I'm getting the lipstick, a Pacifica roll-on and either the St. Tropez or the bronzer (plus concealer and polish).  At first, my GlamRoom had the brow gel instead of the tanning product, which I would have preferred.

After promising myself I wouldn't do it, I too am starting to think about adding that second bag ... and I'm not even sure why, since I already have the Zoya spring polishes and the brow gel (from other purchases), don't really like body lotion and am kind of fussy about lip products.  Phew.  I think just typing that out made more more resolute about not getting another bag.

ETA: my bag weighs .5796, which I think makes sense, since I'm also getting the UD shadow.


----------



## mirandamanda (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was the weight?


 .5762


----------



## jkwynn (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you getting the UD shadow?


 No.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

Ipsy posted this earlier today, in regards to personalizing our bags:

http://help.ipsy.com/customer/portal/articles/419971-are-glam-bags-personalized-and-what-is-ipsymatch-

Yes! We've recently started personalize Glam Bag products based on our subscribers' answers to the Beauty Quiz and on ipsy.com, using our new ipsyMatch technology.Members take the Beauty Quiz when they sign up for ipsy. You may also re-take the Beauty Quiz at any time byheading here. As well, you can update some of your profile information (Skin Tone, Hair Color, and Eye Color, which are all very important for ipsyMatch) on our site by editing information on your profile page. Additionally, the actions you take on our site - watch you watch, who and what you Love, and what you create - can also influence the products you receive in your Glam Bags._*PLEASE NOTE! *Any changes made after the 1st of the month will NOT be reflected in that next month's Glam Bag. We begin prepping out bags on the 1st of the month._


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 13, 2013)

OMG, I missed a day and a half of MUT and there were 650 missed posts JUST for this Ipsy! LOL Needless to say I could NOT read them all, I tried!

I received my bag today! My apologies, I don't have time to post pictures, I haven't taken any yet and I'm running a little late for work, but I wanted to post what I received quickly...

Yaby concealer in Buff (is this seriously the palest they have???)

Zoya in Blu (LOVE THIS!)

Mirabella lipstick in Daydream (Not bad)

Juice Beauty Lipgloss in Pink (I'm getting kind of tired of the pinks)

St. Tropez - excuse me for saying so but....WHAT THA??? Before I updated my profile, it listed that I don't tan, and that I'm light-skinned...AFTER I updated my profile, I still said no to tanning and that I'm fair....I have no idea WHY they'd send me the St. Tropez???? I'm not going to be able to use it...bummer

UD Moondust Eyeshadow in Glitter Rock (LOVE THIS TOO!)

So I received the eyeshadow and the moondust in the colors that I loved....the lipstick and the lipgloss I'm not crazy over, and the St. Tropez is...well just a joke. ::sigh:: could've sent me anything else.....

My weight was 0.5426


----------



## angiepang1e (May 13, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It is not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is actually really amazing I think!

Â 

Edited to add that I know this because I may or may not have just ordered a third.Â 






thanks! LOL and I don't judge =X My first bag kinda sucked, the NuMe spilled everywhere!


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

Page 100! Well done ladies! (Insert many celebratory smilies here, hehe, on my phone and can't figure out how to add them!)


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If my 3rd bag IS a dupe for my 2nd bag I will definitely have a brow gel to trade (and maybe more!)


 I was so worried about that happening so I didnt risk a second bag but I was really tempted to get the second bag to try to get the browgel and lipstick xD



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you mean Union City, CA? omg.. i live right there... haha


 Yeap! Shouldve went to go pick it up for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha jk its out for delivery today though I'm so excited! I literally started dancing around when I saw that xD 



> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm... based on my two Glam Rooms, I'm getting two lipsticks. May be attempting to exchange one for a gloss if anyone is interested...


 D: I didnt even get one lipstick =/


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Ipsy posted this earlier today, in regards to personalizing our bags: http://help.ipsy.com/customer/portal/articles/419971-are-glam-bags-personalized-and-what-is-ipsymatch- Yes! We've recently started personalize Glam Bag products based on our subscribers' answers to the Beauty Quiz and on ipsy.com, using our new ipsyMatch technology. Members take the Beauty Quiz when they sign up for ipsy. You may also re-take the Beauty Quiz at any time by heading here .Â As well, you can update some of your profile information (Skin Tone, Hair Color, and Eye Color, which are all very important for ipsyMatch) on ourÂ  site Â by editing information on your profile page. Additionally, the actions you take on our site - watch you watch, who and what you Love, and what you create - can also influence the products you receive in your Glam Bags. _*PLEASE NOTE!Â *Any changes made after the 1st of the month will NOT be reflected in that next month's Glam Bag. We begin prepping out bags on the 1st of the month._


 So I'm wondering if this means that people who signed up late (after the 1st) just get a random bag?


----------



## Xiang (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks! LOL and I don't judge =X My first bag kinda sucked, the NuMe spilled everywhere!


 I'm sorry to hear that. =(

Contact ipsy, I'm sure they'll replace it.


----------



## diana16 (May 13, 2013)

mail man seems to be taking long today lol


----------



## princess2010 (May 13, 2013)

Nevermind, under the picture it says if you susbscribe to ipsy this is a subset of the items you COULD receive. I canceled ipsy the other day so it's showing like I'm not a subscriber.


----------



## Jwhackers (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So far I'm getting a good mix between my first two bags (hopefully the zoya colors are different!)
> 
> Bag 1 - yaby, zoya, juice gloss, nume (or macadamia but based on weight I'm 99.8% sure it is the nume) and either the Pacifica bronzing or st tropez plus the UD
> ...


 what is the weight for your bag #1. Pretty positive I am getting the same thing (except I am a rollerball perfume)and my weight is 0.6179!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm wondering if this means that people who signed up late (after the 1st) just get a random bag?


 That's kind of what I was wondering! I'm hoping not. I made my 2nd profile very specific to try to get the items I want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennie Pryor (May 13, 2013)

I love the anastasia brow gel!! Hopefully you will too!


----------



## LolaJay (May 13, 2013)

What mine Glam Room is showing...my weight is 0.391lbs and I'm getting it TODAY! I hope it's correct because this is a PERFECT BAG for me! So excited!

I guess I picked a really great month to join ipsy!!


----------



## Jennie Pryor (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if we are still able to order a second bag?   I got into a fender bender this morning and I feel like i need some instant gratification to make it all better!!!


----------



## katcole (May 13, 2013)

I  signed back up this weekend and I retook the quiz but I think I messed up on it. So  I don't know when I will get my bag. I really don't want the hair stuff, I went crazy buying oil after we got the Josie Maran Aragon oil plus I had really long thick damaged hair and now its very short, I don't know what kind of hair now lol so a  little product goes a long way.  I'm not fond of nail polish,but my toes wont care what color they are painted.I really want the powders or glosses,lipstick. I hardly ever order beauty stuff on line  but I loved loved  the  Blood Orange body butter we got and order  some (alot)of smelly stuff, I was really impressed with the Pacifica brand.I hate body lotion and fruity sweet smells but yummy  even the coconut lotion would be OK,and I hate coconut lol. Really I'm not being picky but with  the Fibromaygia I'm so sensitive to smells, and lotions and the feel of  some products  set my skin  a whack with certain things but the Pacifica brand doesn't  bother me.





I wonder why they still had openings so late,plus with people buying 2nd, 3rd bags? Did they add more inventory to prepare or is it because they have so many more products available this month?


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

I am so tempted to sign up for a second bag to get the items I wanted but didnt get in the first but I'm afraid of getting doubles or getting a completely random bag D:


----------



## BisousDarling (May 13, 2013)

Man... I'm really glad I signed up for two bags this month! If what the Glam Rooms are showing is correct, then I'm getting lipgloss on account #1 which is the *only* thing I left blank on the "what do you like to receive" section of the quiz. I pretty much hate gloss and give them all away. That being said, on my second account, it's showing the lipstick, so I'm very pleased with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lochnessholly (May 13, 2013)

I just got mine! J

I got the Macademia Oil, The juice gloss in Fig, The zoya in Jaqueline (I reaaaally wanted the mint green), concealer in puff, roll on in island vanilla, and the Nu-me gift card.

:3 Plus a replacement bag from last month.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwhackers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what is the weight for your bag #1. Pretty positive I am getting the same thing (except I am a rollerball perfume)and my weight is 0.6179!


 0.5885  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irene- (May 13, 2013)

I refreshed my glam room a few times and it shows the same thing so this is what I'm getting (weight .5945 lbs + UD):



Decided to post these just in case anyone is wondering (they're in the "learn more" links in the glam room):






EDIT: dang somone beat me to it! Haha. Whenever there's new info this thread moves at lightning speed! âš¡


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennie Pryor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if we are still able to order a second bag?   I got into a fender bender this morning and I feel like i need some instant gratification to make it all better!!!


 I think so! Sorry about your fender bender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you're alright and there wasn't much damage to your car!


----------



## Twinmama320 (May 13, 2013)

First bag I got

1. Brow Gel

2. Pink Zoya (which I love!)

3. Mirabella lipstick in Daydream

4. Pacifica Island Vanilla Roll on Perfume

5. Concealer in Honey (which doesn't match me at all)

Second bag I got

1. Pacifica coconut cream

2. Nume Hair Serum

3. Zoya in Blu - which is nice

4. Juice Gloss in Pink

5. NO Concealer in my bag! I am going to email them!!

and I also got the UD shadow in Glitter Rock which I love!

I have one more bag on the way but just ordered in this past friday.


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I just received my bag of 0.4822 (includes UD eyeshadow and april empty bag)
> 
> ...


 Did your April bag come in the same packaging as your May bag?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 13, 2013)

Weird question....I just looked up the Mirabella Lipstick in Daydream on their website...it looks NOTHING like it does in real life. On the website it looks frosty pale pink...in real life it looks rose pink. ?????? How odd?


----------



## LindseyJ (May 13, 2013)

I Got my bag that weighed .388. I got the Pink Zoya, The brow gel, pacifica rollerball in tahitian gardenia, and the mirabella lipstick in Daydream. I dont like the rollerball. I didn't like the vanilla one I got in my first bag either. They're too sweet or something I think. I dont really think I'll use the brow gel either. I might wear the lipstick, but it looks kind of purpleish in the tube. I havent put it on yet. I'll wait until im off work to try it. I love the pink polish though! oh, and the concealer is a darker color than what was in my first bag. It looked kind of orange on me, lol. I'm at work so I cant post pictures.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Twinmama320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First bag I got
> 
> ...


 Nice! I'm almost positive those are my two exact bags (except I'm not sure if I'm getting the pacifica or st. tropez yet). I also ordered a 3rd on Friday that hasn't shipped yet. What is your glam room showing for your 3rd bag??


----------



## joanholloway (May 13, 2013)

> we're in opposite boats, I wanted the brow gel but I'm getting the hair oil D:


 I received a brow gel that I can't use. Message me if you're interested.


----------



## amy lyn (May 13, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG!  Sooooooooooo happy right now!









Two of my three bags are out for deliery but according to my glam rooms I'm geting:

#1 (I'm actually getting two of this bag)

Zoya Polish

Yaby Concealer

Anastasia Brow Gel (eh, I could take this or leave it and of course I'm getting two haha)

Mirabella Lipstick

Pacifica Rollerball

#2

Zoya Polish

Yaby Concealer

Mirabella Gloss

Pacifica Luminizing Body Butter

Pacifica Rollerball


----------



## Steffi (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man... I'm really glad I signed up for two bags this month! If what the Glam Rooms are showing is correct, then I'm getting lipgloss on account #1 which is the *only* thing I left blank on the "what do you like to receive" section of the quiz. I pretty much hate gloss and give them all away. That being said, on my second account, it's showing the lipstick, so I'm very pleased with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I left lipstick blank and I got...you guessed it...LIPSTICK.  In Posy which looks pretty bright.   I got gloss but lipstick? Really?  I also got that Pacifica bronzing lotion I'll never use.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 13, 2013)

> Okay so I just received my bag of 0.4822 (includes UD eyeshadow and april empty bag)
> 
> The only thing im not a fan of is the eyebrow gel but at least i didnt get the nume oil. I was also hoping for a lipgloss instead but the lipstick is a nice rich red.I received 1.Pacifica Roll-on in Island Vanilla 2.Mirabella lipstick in posy 3.Anastasia brow gel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 4.Yaby in honey 5.Zoya in Gie GIe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bonus Urban Decay eyeshadow in Space Cowboy


 I am glad to see you got the April bag. I was told I would get it too since I received the repeat floral one..... I was curious to see if they would really go out or not.....


----------



## jkwynn (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lochnessholly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine! J
> 
> ...


 Oooh, ok, I bet this is what I get, too. My weight was close to yours, .6904.

Totally forgot about the replacement bag.

Snap, though.I was hoping not to get either of the oils since I have both already, but yay on the rollerball!

ETA - my glam room shows different stuff: yaby, zoya, juice gloss, an oil, and a bronzer from pacifica or st tropez.

I'm crossing fingers for what you got instead, lol.  No idea when to expect it.  It's showing that the USPS just received it today but not showing where. It was in Orlando yesterday, though, so I'm guessing there. It's usually 2-3 more days after Orlando until I get it.


----------



## joanholloway (May 13, 2013)

> Weird question....I just looked up the Mirabella Lipstick in Daydream on their website...it looks NOTHING like it does in real life. On the website it looks frosty pale pink...in real life it looks rose pink. ?????? How odd?


 I thought this was strange too. It is so much prettier in real life than online.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 13, 2013)

Im thinking that maybe anyone who signed up for another bag kind of late may be getting the bag with the brow gel and lipstick? Anyone know if that might be right?


----------



## mcpout (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh mine has been a state away since last Thursday just sitting there. The last few times it only sits for 3 days... :/


 Mine's been in GA since Thursday, also just sitting here. Usually I get it the next day when it's in GA (it's 6 hours away from me), but I don't know what happened this month.





It hasn't updated today either. So looks like I'll be waiting another day. Sigh.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine's been in GA since Thursday, also just sitting here. Usually I get it the next day when it's in GA (it's 6 hours away from me), but I don't know what happened this month.
> ...


 My 1st bag has been taking an extended vacation in GA too. Hopefully it decides to start moving again today :-D


----------



## lioness90 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennie Pryor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if we are still able to order a second bag?   I got into a fender bender this morning and I feel like i need some instant gratification to make it all better!!!


 I hope you're alright!

I want two bags too! Even though I just subbed for the first time a few hours ago (lol) so I might pass. They're still offering May bags.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's kind of what I was wondering! I'm hoping not. I made my 2nd profile very specific to try to get the items I want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm wondering if this means that people who signed up late (after the 1st) just get a random bag?


 I signed up for 2 bags, both after May 1.  I made them completely different (one is a worldy hippie, the other is a simple professional) targeting the specific spoilers I wanted.  Both my bags are going to be the same and they definitely dont match my quiz answers so I think it probably was random.  Hopefully I at least get some color/scent variations.  I'm still not upset because there was nothing in the bags that I would've minded getting.  I'm probably one of the few people that checked self-tanners in BOTH their quizes and still didnt get the St. Tropez lol so now I have an excuse to buy the Sephora Sun Kit


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im thinking that maybe anyone who signed up for another bag kind of late may be getting the bag with the brow gel and lipstick? Anyone know if that might be right?


 That could be too. I'm still holding out hope they'll update when the bag ships (especially since the eyebrow gel/roller ball/lipstick combo was shown for everyone at first before the pages fully updated) but if not, yay for trading!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 13, 2013)

My Glam Room is still showing April :-(


----------



## Tia Marie (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine's been in GA since Thursday, also just sitting here. Usually I get it the next day when it's in GA (it's 6 hours away from me), but I don't know what happened this month.
> ...


 Go down further on that page you will see a USPS tracking code.  Once its handed to USPS then they use that tracking number


----------



## jkwynn (May 13, 2013)

On the glam room: my mother got her bag 2 days ago, and her glam room is correct EXCEPT - instead of the mirabella lipstick she got the flat mirabella gloss in a bright red.  The only OR showing on her glam room page is the bronzing butter or the st. tropez and she got the bronzing butter.


----------



## sluxa (May 13, 2013)

I signed up on Thursday and I'm getting the eyebrow gel (booo) and lipstick so this could very well be the case. Or a coincidence.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I signed up for 2 bags, both after May 1.  I made them completely different (one is a wordily hippie, the other is a simple professional) targeting the specific spoilers I wanted.  Both my bags are going to be the same and they definitely dont match my quiz answers so I think it probably was random.  Hopefully I at least get some color/scent variations.  I'm still not upset because there was nothing in the bags that I would've minded getting.  I'm probably one of the few people that checked self-tanners in BOTH their quizes and still didnt get the St. Tropez lol so now I have an excuse to buy the Sephora Sun Kit


 Yeah I really wanted tanning stuff and I couldn't remember if my main profile specified that so I made BOTH my 2nd &amp; 3rd bag profiles all "I like clubbing and being tan! yay!" but so far my 2nd bag is coming with the eyebrow gel/lipstick/rollerball combo. 

I think my 1st bag may have the St. Tropez though but it could have the Pacifica bronzing body butter. 

If I get two eyebrow gels I'll definitely trade at least one (if not both, I don't really use the stuff) for tanning stuff...so if anyone got tanning stuff they don't want but wanted an eyebrow gel, let me know. I'll set up a trade thread when I get all my bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Twinmama320 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! I'm almost positive those are my two exact bags (except I'm not sure if I'm getting the pacifica or st. tropez yet). I also ordered a 3rd on Friday that hasn't shipped yet. What is your glam room showing for your 3rd bag??


 



Really wish I was getting the mirabella gloss or powder and not thrilled to get another brow gel. I am really really hoping for the purple zoya!!


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sluxa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up on Thursday and I'm getting the eyebrow gel (booo) and lipstick so this could very well be the case. Or a coincidence.


 Has your bag shipped yet though?


----------



## tinapickles (May 13, 2013)

Can someone post the link to the trading rules/page? I know it's been posted a few times but I cannot find it...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

For the record, I think anyone who doesn't have shipping on their bag shows eyebrow gel/lipstick/rollerball in their glam room. I wouldn't worry about it too much until after it ships. 

Unless there's someone who has a different combo for a non-shipped bag?


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Twinmama320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is what mine is showing too. But it hasn't shipped yet and this is also the bag that showed on my main account before it updated. So part of me (wishful thinking) is hoping it's just the "stock" photo they put up on accounts that haven't been assigned a bag yet.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the record, I think anyone who doesn't have shipping on their bag shows eyebrow gel/lipstick/rollerball in their glam room. I wouldn't worry about it too much until after it ships.
> 
> Unless there's someone who has a different combo for a non-shipped bag?


 That's really what I'm hoping. Not that I should complain, obviously we take the risk ordering multiple bags. Haha!


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

Just got my second bag, I got another brow gel, another pink polish, another island vanilla rollerball, concealer in what looks like the correct shade or me, and mirabella lipstick in posy Anyone who has a body butter or glimmer gloss or juice gloss ho wants to trade for one if my duplicates, let me know! I'll try to figure out the trade thread soon!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, right? It made me laugh too, thinking about all the orders placed over the weekend just from us. You know they are going to go to the office tomorrow and be like... WHAT THE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hopefully this will lead to more Ipsy + Pacifica!


 I am also sure Pacifica had a HUGE Mother's Day BOOM! So they are probably calling up the factory and shipping going NEED MORE ELVES!!!! lol lol


----------



## casey anne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the record, I think anyone who doesn't have shipping on their bag shows eyebrow gel/lipstick/rollerball in their glam room. I wouldn't worry about it too much until after it ships.
> 
> Unless there's someone who has a different combo for a non-shipped bag?


 Agreed.  I have bags that haven't shipped and they both show this in the glam room


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 13, 2013)

Ok this is scary. As soon as I posted that, I refreshed again and now May is showing. According to my Glam Room I got of course the concealer and polish. It's saying I received the Brow Gel and the Pacifica Roll On. Great because I really wanted those two. Unfortunately it's showing the lipstick. I'd really wanted the gloss. So if anyone wants to trade, let me know. I don't know what color yet though. I don't think I'm getting my bag until Wednesday.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 13, 2013)

By the way, my bag has already shipped but I'm showing this same combo. I hope it isn't an error.


----------



## Twinmama320 (May 13, 2013)

Has anyone used their Nume $110 off code yet? I am not familiar with their products, is it worth it to purchase a hair dryer or curling wand from them??


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

Just emailed Ipsy asking about the glam rooms for unshipped bags :-D We'll see what they say!


----------



## Twinmama320 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is what mine is showing too. But it hasn't shipped yet and this is also the bag that showed on my main account before it updated. So part of me (wishful thinking) is hoping it's just the "stock" photo they put up on accounts that haven't been assigned a bag yet.


OH that would be awesome! I am hoping they change it once the bag ships out!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the record, I think anyone who doesn't have shipping on their bag shows eyebrow gel/lipstick/rollerball in their glam room. I wouldn't worry about it too much until after it ships.
> 
> Unless there's someone who has a different combo for a non-shipped bag?


 I was just coming here to post about that...I have two non-shipped bags with that exact combo in the glam room I was was FREAKING out, I didn't put lipstick down, lipstick is a huge repellant for me, please don't send me that combo! lol my shipped bag does show all the options...and on all accounts under the "room" it still says you'll receive a combo of 5 items, so I can breathe a sigh of relief now knowing that I'm not the only one showing that in my rooms.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

WHOOOOOOOooo got my bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Zoya in Neely (YES!)

Pacifica Roll-On in Island Vanilla (YES!)

Juice Beauty Gloss in Fig (Maybe!)

Concealer in Buff (Absolutely not)

NuMe Finishing Serum (Eh)

I'm too excited about the Zoya &amp; Pacifica to care about the rest.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what mine shows:


 This is what my Glam Room looks like. I refreshed a couple times and it stayed like this, so I think this is what I am getting. I also checked my quiz answers. I do not have self tanner marked, so hopefully I do not get that. I do, unfortunately have bronzer marked because it is "Blush &amp; Bronzer" and I really like blush. I was really hoping for the luminizing body butter, but I will try out the bronzing one. I have a weird skin tone, so even though I am fairly pale, maybe the bronzing butter will not look so harsh, or else my sister will love it ^_~ And if they re-stock the luminizing mini on Pacifica, I will get that with my discount, I think.

All the other stuff I am okay with and I think any of the Mirabella products will be great, though I am slightly leaning towards the gloss. Of course I like lip gloss and will get use out of pretty much any color. And I am interested to try the Zoya, if I happen to get yellow, I will at least try it once to see how the polish works for me and maybe order a couple others with my code.

And I am super excited to see what color of the UD shadow I am getting ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mail does not usually deliver until around 4:00pm, but my tracking says out for delivery today so only a little bit longer.

EDIT: Just got my bag! I will update with everything, but I wanted to say that *my Glam Room did not represent what I got exactly*. Specifically the Mirabella product, I got a lipstick, not a lip liner, powder, or glimmer gloss. I am totally happy with that, but just mentioning it for the others who might be curious.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 13, 2013)

Got my 2nd bag today. The weight was 0.402. They correctly sent me the lighter concealer (vanilla) on this account, so this might actually work for me. I pretty much got everything I wanted between both bags with only a few things I won't use. I even got both Zoya colors I wanted. Great month for Ipsy. They are making every other sub look bad.


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Weird question....I just looked up the Mirabella Lipstick in Daydream on their website...it looks NOTHING like it does in real life. On the website it looks frosty pale pink...in real life it looks rose pink. ?????? How odd?


 Yeah, their pics on their site are nothing like what the colors really are. Turns out there are SIX variations this month, not four like the Mirabella PR lady sent me pictures of.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I really wanted tanning stuff and I couldn't remember if my main profile specified that so I made BOTH my 2nd &amp; 3rd bag profiles all "I like clubbing and being tan! yay!" but so far my 2nd bag is coming with the eyebrow gel/lipstick/rollerball combo.
> 
> ...


 At least from the sound of the posts on here it doesnt seem like it will be hard to trade for the tanning products





I know a lot of people will disagree but I really like how they are doing these variations now.  I'll be keeping both my subs for at least another month or two so I can try to get some nice varieties.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mail man seems to be taking long today lol


 We must have the same mail man.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, their pics on their site are nothing like what the colors really are. Turns out there are SIX variations this month, not four like the Mirabella PR lady sent me pictures of.


 I feel like I've only seen a couple colors sent out so far (Daydream &amp; Posy) what others have there been? I feel like I haven't seen anyone get the Pixie color they showed the pic of on their page. But I haven't paid super close attention so I could've missed it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

> OMG, I missed a day and a half of MUT and there were 650 missed posts JUST for this Ipsy! LOL Needless to say I could NOT read them all, I tried! I received my bag today! My apologies, I don't have time to post pictures, I haven't taken any yet and I'm running a little late for work, but I wanted to post what I received quickly... Yaby concealer in Buff (is this seriously the palest they have???) Zoya in Blu (LOVE THIS!) Mirabella lipstick in Daydream (Not bad) Juice Beauty Lipgloss in Pink (I'm getting kind of tired of the pinks) St. Tropez - excuse me for saying so but....WHAT THA??? Before I updated my profile, it listed that I don't tan, and that I'm light-skinned...AFTER I updated my profile, I still said no to tanning and that I'm fair....I have no idea WHY they'd send me the St. Tropez???? I'm not going to be able to use it...bummer UD Moondust Eyeshadow in Glitter Rock (LOVE THIS TOO!) So I received the eyeshadow and the moondust in the colors that I loved....the lipstick and the lipgloss I'm not crazy over, and the St. Tropez is...well just a joke. ::sigh:: could've sent me anything else..... My weight was 0.5426


 We got the same bag! Only difference was my Mirabella was in Posy. I am SO in agreement with you on the St Tropez. Whyyyyyy Ipsy!? I think I was mostly bummed about no Pacifica... But I have placed an order with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so many perfume samples! But yay for TWINSIES!!


----------



## Jwhackers (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHOOOOOOOooo got my bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 what was the weight of your bag?


----------



## DonnaD (May 13, 2013)

Got mine today.  LOVE IT!  Mine was 0.6601 lbs.

Zoya Polish in Julie

Yaby Concealer in Buff

Juice Beauty Gloss in Pink

Pacifica Luminizing Body Butter

Macadamia hair oil.

Can't wait to see what's in my 2nd bag!


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least from the sound of the posts on here it doesnt seem like it will be hard to trade for the tanning products
> 
> ...


 Definitely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also kind of want the less preferred Zoya colors too (totally wouldn't mind getting Piaf &amp; Jacqueline) so I should hopefully have good luck finding people to trade with!

I agree, I like the variations. Even if there is some "bag envy" they still sent out a ton of great products. I'm planning to keep 2/3 subs for next month to see how it goes. I hope they stick with enough variety. I'd much rather have a 2nd Ipsy over a 2nd BB (which I was planning to gift myself soon, but probably not now if Ipsy keeps this up).

Now if Ipsy gets a review for points you can spend on full sized stuff system going like BB, they will have my love and undying devotion...err subscription...forever..


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 13, 2013)

I'm thinking my bag got lost. It said it got tendered to st.louis on the 9th in the early morning. Well its the 13th and the mails already come and no bag. It also hasn't updated since it says it was tendered to usps, and usps has no tracking on it.. I feel like it should have been here by now. Its had 4 mailing days to get to me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwhackers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what was the weight of your bag?


 .4620


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 2nd bag today. The weight was 0.402. They correctly sent me the light concealer (vanilla) on this account, so this might actually work for me. I pretty much got everything I wanted between both bags with only a few things I won't use. I even got both Zoya colors I wanted. Great month for Ipsy. They are making every other sub look bad.


 ahh this is a perfect bagg  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine is 0.404... maybe i'll get this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my bag and my weight was almost identical. I'm going to definitely trade away the brow gel!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Twinmama320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used their Nume $110 off code yet? I am not familiar with their products, is it worth it to purchase a hair dryer or curling wand from them??


I have one of their curling wands (magic wand) and it is the most amazing thing ever.  I have TONS of hair - really long and really thick, and I can seriously curl my whole head in less than 15 minutes!  I dont even use hairspray after and the curls stay for at least 2 days.  I used to use a Hot Tools curler and it would take me over an hour and the curls would never hold.  I would love to get a blow dryer from them.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

Just got a reply from Ipsy:

*Jen* replied:

Yep! If we have processed your order, then your Glam Room will reflect the items you will be receiving in your Glam Bag. Thank you!
 
I have no clue if my 3rd bag is processed yet though since I haven't gotten a shipping email for it. So...in other words...no clue! Haha!


----------



## Rubyriot (May 13, 2013)

> This is what mine shows:


 This is what mine shows too. I'm actually disappointed. The only two things I had on my profile that I didn't like was lipgloss and tanning products, and it seems they sent me both. Guess ill see when the bag gets here!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

My bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, their pics on their site are nothing like what the colors really are. Turns out there are SIX variations this month, not four like the Mirabella PR lady sent me pictures of.


 Now that's just confusing lol I wonder what's going on?



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We got the same bag! Only difference was my Mirabella was in Posy. I am SO in agreement with you on the St Tropez. Whyyyyyy Ipsy!? I think I was mostly bummed about no Pacifica... But I have placed an order with them
> 
> ...


 YAY!



  So what's Posy like? I'd go look on their website...but apparently the colors don't always match what the tube actually looks like! I was sad about the Pacifica too, I probably would have loved any of their products!


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a reply from Ipsy:
> 
> ...


----------



## chelsbot92 (May 13, 2013)

So this is BS!!! I hate this DHL crap! So my glam bag has finally be tendered to USPS, and even though I live in SC and they send their bags out from NC my bag went to KY, then GA before coming to SC finally. Now that my bag is thirty minutes away it says it's not going to be delivered till Thursday! Like what???!!!! Which I'm sure it will probably be in my mail box when I get home tomorrow (HOPEFULLY) I never get mine this late :*( I'm so anxious to see what I got. Especially since this bag looks like the best one I've got yet! But I was also excited to see in my tracking email that I will also be receiving the Urban Decay Moon Dust Eye shadow. Yay! So it needs to hurry up and get here already!!!!!!


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Last month my bag had an Expected Delivery by April 26th and it came on the 24th.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that means I must be getting the brow gel, I would have preferred even the lip liner over it.. or a mini brow wiz from ABH! I hope that's coming sometime in the future


 Same, but at least it seems like there are lots of people who would be up for trading!


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

I can not figure out the trade threads! ARG! I have stuff I want to trade out since I received duplicates!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 13, 2013)

Out for delivery!! I wonder if I have the willpower not to check the glam room and wait until I get off work to find out what I get.. we'll see! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 at least yours is trackable through usps.. according to dhl usps has had mine since the 9th. Then according to USPS's tracking they don't have it.. so who knows where my bag really is.


----------



## mcpout (May 13, 2013)

According to my glam room, I'm getting:

1. Yaby concealer

2. Zoya polish

3. Juice Beauty gloss 

4. Pacifica Roll-on

5. Nume serum

Bag weight is .524 lbs (w/ UD eyeshadow)

I didn't want Nume but I know why I got it. I checked 'hair styling' and had a lot of hair concerns, according to my beauty profile.

I didn't have neither body lotion nor fragrance checked, so I guess they just randomly picked the roll-on for me.

I'll be smarter next time and pick my answers according to what I want from that month's spoilers lol.


----------



## JuliaS (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 2nd bag today. The weight was 0.402. They correctly sent me the lighter concealer (vanilla) on this account, so this might actually work for me. I pretty much got everything I wanted between both bags with only a few things I won't use. I even got both Zoya colors I wanted. Great month for Ipsy. They are making every other sub look bad.


 I got the same bag today.


----------



## Tia Marie (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My bad was 5 mins from my house and it said that it would be delivered Friday the 17th.  I got it today!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 13, 2013)

I'm getting ready to go check my mailbox! Wish me luck!


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried the shimmers to glimmer gloss yet?


----------



## LolaJay (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is my bag and my weight was almost identical. I'm going to definitely trade away the brow gel!


Me too, but it's the only thing I don't want!


----------



## Jennie Pryor (May 13, 2013)

Thanks!  Immediately after posting I went ahead and signed up for another!  Got best of both worlds.  Lip gloss in one and lip stick in the other. 

Fender Bender did some damage to my car but not so much the car I hit.  It was my very first car accident and glad we were all okay.  After 10 years of driving I am glad it wasn't worse, especially being on the highway.  My car is getting old so I am not sure if I going to fix my car or just put the money towards another car.  I guess I have some decisions to make!


----------



## tabarhodes (May 13, 2013)

Got my first bag today!!  The weight was .53.  I got the color I hoped for in the zoya and I'm glad I got the 2 Pacifica things.  The Island Vanilla smells pretty good, a nice subtle scent.  Wondering how long it will last.  Oh, and I'm not a fan of the smell of the lotion....


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *harlowekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can not figure out the trade threads! ARG! I have stuff I want to trade out since I received duplicates!


Check out this link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps


----------



## wadedl (May 13, 2013)

Here are two of the bags I am getting. I received the concealer in Vanilla (way too light) and the Nume. I am still waiting for the other bag and one other. I can't remember the password I used for the third account and the e-mail address I used is changing servers so I can't even make a new password until tomorrow probably.

What will be in the third bag?!?!?!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 13, 2013)

I am getting a bronzing product and a lip gloss and my profile says that I don't like tanning products or lip gloss... its like they sent me the opposite of my profile. I never updated my profile either, it's still my original one, so it should have been taken into consideration. I guess those two products will get tossed into my gifting box because I am not wasting more money on shipping to trade. Thanks for using my profile to customize my box Ipsy. NOT!


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too, but it's the only thing I don't want!


Yeah I'm with you! Excited to see what Zoya and lipstick color I get!


----------



## pengutango (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vjf1979* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, my first bag for ipsy was in April, so I'm still getting used to it all. Thanks so much!


 No prob and glad to help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do all of the glam rooms say this?  I checked two of my accounts on there and I didn't receive the lipstick or brow gel in the first one.  Instead I got that nume hair stuff and the juice beauty lipgloss.
> 
> ...


 That's what I'm seeing in my second account. That one hasn't shipped yet, no clue if it's accurate.





That's what I'm seeing in my glam room for my 1st bag. My tracking updated and the weight is 0.622 with the UD shadow. If the glam room's accurate, I'm not gonna be happy with either oil. Gotta enough of those... &gt;.&lt; Well, guess there's stuff to trade then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanna get a lipstick so hope my other one will have one.


----------



## katie danielle (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quick question -
> 
> To those of you who have used pacifica perfumes before... do they stay with you for a while, or do they fade off rather quickly?


 I ordered the Tahitian Gardenia from Pacifica a week ago. It doesn't last at all. And I don't find it to be a true Gardenia scent either. Oh well, I'm getting the Vanilla roller ball in my Ipsy bag so I'm excited to try a different scent and see if it lasts.


----------



## katie danielle (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thenewgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just spent forever reading through the past million posts on here and was really hoping someone would post a picture of that Mirabella gloss opened, I can't tell how that packaging works! lol


----------



## Yukiko (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Twinmama320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used their Nume $110 off code yet? I am not familiar with their products, is it worth it to purchase a hair dryer or curling wand from them??


 
I was thinking the same thing. Very interested in a hairdryer.


----------



## katie danielle (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wanted the Malibu Lemon Blossom sample, but it sold out as I was completing my order....one of you snagged it didn't you!
> 
> 
> ...


 I ordered that in my order last week but they sent me the Gardenia instead with no explanation. I was bummed because I really wanted to try the Lemon Blossom and I already had the Gardenia roller ball in my order!


----------



## katie danielle (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is .44 with the UD shadow so I'm thinking I'm getting the brow gel or the lip liner. I would greatly prefer a lip liner. My HG brow product is Wunderbrow and will use nothing else but that on my brows. I really would rather not get either because I have plenty of lip liners but I use them everyday.


 I think we're getting the same bag! I hope I get the green UD shadow.


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

> Check out this link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps


Thanks for the link! You guys are all so nice and helpful! Think I need to try on my laptop as opposed to my iPad! Hopefully I can get it set up tonight after my monsters go to bed! So, if anyone wants pink zoya, brow gel or a lipstick, look for my trade list soon! I might be willing to part with the second vanilla pacifica rollerball, but I haven't decided yet; it jut smells SO good!


----------



## Yukiko (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 2nd bag today. The weight was 0.402. They correctly sent me the lighter concealer (vanilla) on this account, so this might actually work for me. I pretty much got everything I wanted between both bags with only a few things I won't use. I even got both Zoya colors I wanted. Great month for Ipsy. They are making every other sub look bad.


 

I ain't saying anything until Starlooks comes out this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bleh I'm getting the eyebrow gel. But I'm excited about the mirabella lipstick, zoya, and Pacifica roller ball so I can deal. I really hope the yarby concealer matches me though since it seems like a lot of people have gotten duds.


 Same bag for me too! "Yarby" lol - is that like makeup for pirates?


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *harlowekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the link! You guys are all so nice and helpful! Think I need to try on my laptop as opposed to my iPad! Hopefully I can get it set up tonight after my monsters go to bed! So, if anyone wants pink zoya, brow gel or a lipstick, look for my trade list soon! I might be willing to part with the second vanilla pacifica rollerball, but I haven't decided yet; it jut smells SO good!


 What are you wanting to trade those for? Those are exactly the things I want... xD


----------



## tinapickles (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same bag today.


 If my Glamroom for my second bag is correct, I fear this is what I'm going to receive. I'm not that hot for pink nail polish (pink is my least favorite color) and the lipstick may be a dupe for me. I haven't the foggiest idea how to use a brow gel... so that's either a loss or is going to be very interesting...


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same bagfor me too! "Yarby" lol - is that like makeup for pirates?


 hehe


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a reply from Ipsy:
> 
> ...


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

I



> What are you wanting to trade those for? Those are exactly the things I want... xD


really want a lip gloss or lip liner, a luminizing body butter, a different color polish, and maybe a different rollerball. I got duplicates of everything in my two bags with the exception of the concealer, I received those in both buff and vanilla! The lipstick stick is in daydream (I think) it's the pretty pink one, not the darker one (which is also pretty!)


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are two of the bags I am getting. I received the concealer in Vanilla (way too light) and the Nume. I am still waiting for the other bag and one other. I can't remember the password I used for the third account and the e-mail address I used is changing servers so I can't even make a new password until tomorrow probably.
> 
> What will be in the third bag?!?!?!


 A lot of people received the Buff concealer when they needed the lighter one, so you may be able to trade for a darker color.


----------



## pride (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the glam room blurb. If it's correct, I should be getting a rollerball, the brow gel, and a lipstick. I had one of the lighter variations based on my shipping (0.3979 lbs).


----------



## JuliaS (May 13, 2013)

This is what my second bag is showing on Ipsy, not too excited abot getting another lipstick or either of the oils.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




*yaby*
concealer refills



*Zoya*
Nail Polish



*Mirabella*
Colour Sheers Lipstick



*Pacifica*
Roll On Perfume


 *Macadamia*
Healing Oil Treatment






 *Nume*
Finishing Serum
You get 5 of the above items in your *May Glam Bag*, crafted for you via *ipsyMatch*. Learn more
*Limited Bonus Item* for active community members (content


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so we're interpreting "processed" to mean shipped, correct? Some places I've ordered through "processed" means paid for and preparing to ship. On my shipped bag I have the items with the /or and on my other two, non shipped bags I just have the same thing everyone else is reporting. If I interpreted this correctly then, after my other two bags (or anyone elses for that matter) ship, I'll be able to go into my glam room for those accounts and see ACTUALLY what I'll be getting....right? lol


 That's what I think but I didn't email back to confirm. 

I guess we'll see when those of us who are waiting on shipping emails get ours and see the bag weights and if our glam room updates again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsbot92 (May 13, 2013)

Just checked out my glam room. I'm pretty happy with what I'm getting. I really hope I get the gold or purple Zoya but any are fine. And is the Luminizing Body Butter like a tanning lotion or is it just shimmery?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2013)

Dang, I just got my bag and I have to say I'm bummed!  Every other picture on this page looks more my taste than what I actually got. I will definitely be putting some stuff up for trade (even the moondust - zodiac looks pretty in real life, but I would have preferred pretty much any other color since they all seem more wearable to me).  The Zoya is Blu, the yaby is buff (too dark!) and the juice beauty is pink.  Good thing popsugar sent me some pacifica already!


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *harlowekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the link! You guys are all so nice and helpful! Think I need to try on my laptop as opposed to my iPad! Hopefully I can get it set up tonight after my monsters go to bed! So, if anyone wants pink zoya, brow gel or a lipstick, look for my trade list soon! I might be willing to part with the second vanilla pacifica rollerball, but I haven't decided yet; it jut smells SO good!


Glad to help!


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (May 13, 2013)

So are the bags scratchy vinyl like the blue/white striped anchor bag?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We got the same bag! Only difference was my Mirabella was in Posy. I am SO in agreement with you on the St Tropez. Whyyyyyy Ipsy!? I think I was mostly bummed about no Pacifica... But I have placed an order with them
> ...


 YAY!



  So what's Posy like? I'd go look on their website...but apparently the colors don't always match what the tube actually looks like! I was sad about the Pacifica too, I probably would have loved any of their products!


Posy is a dark bright pink in the tube, but it is very soft and pretty when applied! Almost like that perfect "natural pink lip" color!

The lippies are from their "Colour Sheer" line, so if anyone gets a color that looks scary in the tube, I assure you it is much softer and more sheer when applied!


----------



## tabarhodes (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So are the bags scratchy vinyl like the blue/white striped anchor bag?


 They are "stiffer" than the anchor bag.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 13, 2013)

I totally lucked out and received one of my bags today after all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is the one from my second account and it weighed: 0.4217


_Zoya_ in _'Blu'_ - this is *perfect* as I already have Neely &amp; Julie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
_Yaby_ concealer refill in... _'Honey'_ - what happened here? I am so confused. I marked 'fair' and this color is definitely not a match :/
_Mirabella_ Colour Sheers Lipstick in _'Posy'_ - This looks like a pretty shade, but I had my heart set on 'Pixie'!
_Juice Beauty_ Reflecting Gloss in _'Champagne'_ - I am also confused about this since I didn't indicate I had any interest in gloss whatsoever, but if I had to get a gloss.. this is the shade I wanted!
_Pacifica_ Perfume Roll-On in _'Tahitian Gardenia'_ - All I can say is.. this is SO not the scent for me. Gardenia and Vanilla fragrances tend to give me headaches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  was hoping for any of the lotions (yes, even a bronzer!) or even the powder. Better luck next time I hope!

All in all, I am pretty content with this bag. Especially because I received one of the Zoya polishes in a shade I was hoping for! Now I am going to have to hit the trade threads and hope for the best, lol


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (May 13, 2013)

Got my Ipsy today! Yay! 

edit: please place all trade items in the buy/sell/trade forum, thanks! -kawaiimeows


----------



## Xiang (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Tahitian Gardenia from Pacifica a week ago. It doesn't last at all. And I don't find it to be a true Gardenia scent either. Oh well, I'm getting the Vanilla roller ball in my Ipsy bag so I'm excited to try a different scent and see if it lasts.


 I saw some reviews on the Pacifica website that their products are great for layering for better staying power or to mix the scents. Like a roller ball fragrance over the lotion. Or the perfume spray over solid perfume. Maybe that'll do the trick to make it last longer.


----------



## katlyne (May 13, 2013)

soooo, in about 4 hours, there has been 10 new pages. 0.o, my glam room shows concealer, zoya, j. b. lip gloss (ew. Katie no like lip gloss), macadamia OR nume (no, but if I HAVE to have one, I would like the macadamia), and St. Tropez OR Pacifica bronzing (yayy, I wanted one of those, so yay self-tanning girl all up in this corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have heard great things about the brow gel, it also helps that every Anastasia product I have tried has been great. Hope the brow gel works out for you.


 Glad to hear this. My only experience with brow gel is the Chella we got several months back and I was not impressed and have only used it a couple of times. Excited to give the Anastasia a shot!


----------



## Lochnessholly (May 13, 2013)

Just tried the Macademia oil, and as a stylist, I have to say I LOVE it. It makes my unruly irish hair obey me &gt;:]]]

Also, the juicegloss in Fig...I was a little iffy. But even for my vintage/pin-up style, it looks amazing. Subtle, yet sultry. I am surprised.


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (May 13, 2013)

Also ordered a second bag and made a Pacifica order. Gah, just what I needed. Lol.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

Just got my shipping notification for my Pacifica order! Woot!


----------



## katie danielle (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw some reviews on the Pacifica website that their products are great for layering for better staying power or to mix the scents. Like a roller ball fragrance over the lotion. Or the perfume spray over solid perfume. Maybe that'll do the trick to make it last longer.


 The lotions are definitely more fragrant than the roller balls so I can see how this would be true. But I don't want to have to order the lotion to get the perfume to last haha.

I'm interested to see if other gardenia lovers like myself find the Tahitian Gardenia to be on the mark or not. I don't really get gardenia from it. I do love the fig lip balm I bought from them though and the other things like the bronzing butter and coconut face wipes.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2013)

I'm actually really excited about this NuMe voucher. I have been wanting to purchase a curling wand for quite a while &amp; with the $110 off, they only come to about $60. 




 Nice surprise extra in my bag!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lotions are definitely more fragrant than the roller balls so I can see how this would be true. But I don't want to have to order the lotion to get the perfume to last haha.
> 
> I'm interested to see if other gardenia lovers like myself find the Tahitian Gardenia to be on the mark or not. I don't really get gardenia from it. I do love the fig lip balm I bought from them though and the other things like the bronzing butter and coconut face wipes.


 I got the Kai perfume oil in my April Popsugar box and its a gardenia scent so thats what I was expecting from the Pacifica one and its nothing like it at all to me! But I have no other Gardenia-ish scent to compare it to other than the Kai, which I love!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did your April bag come in the same packaging as your May bag?


 yes it did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

For those not wanting to wade through 30 posts per page you can always change it to 10, 20 or even up to 100 post per page.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135157/how-to-change-post-views-from-30-to-100/0_100


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 13, 2013)

How do you know if you're receiving the UD eyeshadow or not?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 13, 2013)

Bummed out a little bit. I didn't want the lip liner and the lip gloss is way too dark for me. Awe crap. Oh well, hopefully my next bag is better.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know if you're receiving the UD eyeshadow or not?


 It would mention in your shipping email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same bag today.


 Which color lipstick did you receive in your bag?


----------



## katie danielle (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know if you're receiving the UD eyeshadow or not?





> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would mention in your shipping email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's also showing up as an item in my Glam room or whatever it's called. I'm not sure if it's doing that for everyone though.


----------



## OsLsNsmom (May 13, 2013)

Ok you guys made me cave and order a second bag last night! 



 Thanks a lot all you enablers!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You might be surprised with the lip gloss. I thought mine was too dark too, but it looked very pretty and much lighter applied.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 13, 2013)

Okay, so I got my bag (yay for the mail being early today!) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I did some quick swatches and took a photo (not the best, but the colors are pretty spot on for how they look to me).

My Bag:





My weight was 0.543 and I got:

Mirabella Colour Sheers lipstick in Posy

Juice Beauty lip gloss in Pink

Zoya nail polish in Blu

St. Tropez Instant Glow Body lotion (if you are pale/light/don't use tanner, please read my entire post on this)

Yaby Concealer in Buff

Urban Decay in Space Cowboy

I want to do a quick blurb on the *St. Tropez *first. This was the product I wanted the absolute least outside of the Gardenia perfume. I am pale/light (I wear the lightest shade or am too light for most drugstore makeup, I wear fairly medium in Bareminerals, which is basically two shades from their very lightest, I think). I do not tan, I like my skin the way it is, yada, yada. But I got this and decided I would try it. The actual lotion is a somewhat thin, very shimmery dark, bronze color. But if you massage it in well, I must say it is actually, well, not bad at all. It made my skin maybe a shade, to a shade an a half bronzer/tanner/whatnot. And it wiped right off, too, with one of my face wipes and did not leave a noticeable stain. If you get it, I would give it a swatch before you trade it, especially if you wear skirts/shorts in the summer time. My plan is to use it mixed with my sunscreen to make the sunscreen easier to apply and to tone down the whiteness of the sunscreen (I can only titanium dioxide and zinc oxide sunscreens due to allergies).

I will say I am a bit perplexed as to why I got this item since I have no self tanner selected, but maybe they are seeing this as bronzing product since it is temporary color? I do have the "Bronzer &amp; Blush" selected.

The *Mirabelle Colour Sheers lipstick* goes on semi-sheer, not super sheer, but also not with full pigment, which I find nice. It is a darker hot pink to me, though it looks more red in the tube, but very wearable.

The *Juice Beauty gloss* is probably the item I will get the most daily use out of. Mine is in Pink and it smells very much like some sort of cake, I think. Strawberry maybe? It is not sticky at all and I am a big fan of the applicator wand (versus the squeeze tubes and such). The color is fairly sheer and actually somewhat close to my natural lip color, but it gives a nice wash of pink and shimmer.

The *Yaby Concealer in Buff* I have only really swatched so far, but I did dab a bit under one eye and it seems to be a decent match. Despite my foundation being for pink tones (and I swear it matches me perfectly), I really do think I have yellow tones (and so do the MUAs I have asked). Mine is not nearly as yellow as some of the photos I saw posted. It is definitely yellow toned, but the concealer is not actually yellow.

The *Urban Decay Moondust in Space Cowboy* is the exact color I wanted! And that is the color I mentioned wanting on Facebook so I wonder if they actually gave me the color I asked for or if I got lucky. I am sure I would have liked any color, but Space Cowboy is a nice sort of champagne color. And it is super shimmery without being fully of chunky glitter.

Here are my quick swatch of the four products above (sorry it is a bit blurry, but this was the best I could do):





And finally the *Zoya, which I got in Blu*. It is really funny to me that I got that colors because I thought I wanted the purple or the mint green, but then I realized I already have a couple different light purple polishes and I am really not sure mint green would be super flattering on me, really. And then earlier today I was thinking  "Well, the light blue might be nice..." and that is the color I ended up getting ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have not tried it yet, but I will do my best to share when I do.

All in all, I am really, really thrilled with this bag. I was actually not feeling well today and getting my bag actually really perked me up. I am going to think on what I want to use codes for. I am still 50/50 on whether I want the luminizing body butter or not, especially since it is not currently in stock. The other code I might consider is the Zoya, so I need to search out all the different codes I can use for those two things. I think I saw a link to a thread about them somewhere, but if someone wants to point me to them, that would be great ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcpout (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang, I just got my bag and I have to say I'm bummed!  Every other picture on this page looks more my taste than what I actually got. I will definitely be putting some stuff up for trade (even the moondust - zodiac looks pretty in real life, but I would have preferred pretty much any other color since they all seem more wearable to me).  The Zoya is Blu, the yaby is buff (too dark!) and the juice beauty is pink.  Good thing popsugar sent me some pacifica already!


 
I am hoping to get Zodiac! haha. If I get any other color, I will deff trade you for the Zodiac  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zentea (May 13, 2013)

The mail is two hours later than usual today - I think this is happening just to torture me! 

I've been having fun checking out everyone's bags though - looks like a lot of great stuff people have been getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No it takes a while to get to me since I'm in Germany, I just got my April Birchbox today. I know I went kinda crazy this month but its due to all the enablers on here lol and since I used my own referral twice so I will get something next month. I hope just hope I get 3 different nail polish colors.


 
Oh wow, you are from Germany? I never knew. Well, yeah, that would explain why. And wow.... halfway into May to get your box. Must be a bummer to be so behind on all the talk when you actually get yours. ):


----------



## katcole (May 13, 2013)

In my glam room, is Mirabella sheer lipstick,eyebrow gel, the roller ball perfume, concealer, nail polish I just order this weekend.


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 13, 2013)

Ahhh!  My ipsy is here!  I can't get it for another two hours (out running errands), but omg, yay!  So excited!


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My original account just updated and it's accurate.  I would've rather gotten the macadamia stuff instead of the nume.  I wonder if my 2nd account that has yet to be shipped is accurate...
> 
> ...


 Looks like i'm getting the same in my first account.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipping notification for my Pacifica order! Woot!


 Me too!!! So happy!  I can't wait to layer all my perfume samples!



> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I got my bag (yay for the mail being early today!) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I did some quick swatches and took a photo (not the best, but the colors are pretty spot on for how they look to me).
> 
> ...


 We got the exact same bag, right down to the Posy lipcolor and UD Space Cowboy!  Thanks so much for the mini-review on the St. Tropez, I've been debating about trading it, but now I think I'll try it.  My arms do get very very slightly tan from me wearing short sleeves &amp; jeans, and this will be a fun experiment to see if I can get my legs not quite so Casper-white on the days I wear shorts.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 13, 2013)

i don't want to go through 15 pages to find the answer to this... has anyone opened two accounts to order a second bag, and gotten both bags? my glam room on both accounts has the same exact stuff (zoya, brow gel, roll on perfume, concealer and lipstick) i have yet to receive bag #2 but i know I DO NOT want a repeat of my first bag, that would be pointless....helppp


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what it shows on my account that I have never even ordered a bag for:
> 
> ...


 This is what the two accounts that haven't shipped look like.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't want to go through 15 pages to find the answer to this... has anyone opened two accounts to order a second bag, and gotten both bags? my glam room on both accounts has the same exact stuff (zoya, brow gel, roll on perfume, concealer and lipstick) i have yet to receive bag #2 but i know I DO NOT want a repeat of my first bag, that would be pointless....helppp


 Have either of your bags shipped yet?

We have a theory that all the bags that have not shipped yet show the same combo you listed and will *hopefully* update after they ship out!

I have 3 bags this month and my 1st &amp; 2nd bags are different (both have shipped) but my 3rd is the same as my 2nd (hasn't shipped)


----------



## alibite (May 13, 2013)

I'm going to whine. I checked my glam room on both boxes and I'm not getting a single Pacifica product. I have brow gels and Juice glosses. I have some serious bag envy!


----------



## Rochellena (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't want to go through 15 pages to find the answer to this... has anyone opened two accounts to order a second bag, and gotten both bags? my glam room on both accounts has the same exact stuff (zoya, brow gel, roll on perfume, concealer and lipstick) i have yet to receive bag #2 but i know I DO NOT want a repeat of my first bag, that would be pointless....helppp


 I opened a second account a couple of days after spoilers started coming out and I have gotten both my bags. They were completely different. Other than the concealer color being the same, there were no duplicates.


----------



## timeboat (May 13, 2013)

I am really disappointed by my first bag.  I'm upset the most by the concealer.  It doesn't match my skin at all, and when I complained about it, someone told me that it was a perfect shade for highlighting (then said ipsy might not be a good fit), and Ipsy sent me a link with some suggestions.  Really, I just wanted a concealer that works for my skin tone. 

The nail polish is great, and I love the pastel pink color!  I'm looking forward to trying the brow gel, and am on the fence about the roller ball.  I posted it to trade, but if no one wants it, I'll have to find some way to use it.  The lipstick is very light, and very sheer, to the point of not really showing when I wear it.  I will try to layer it over something (if that will work!).

So, I'm on the fence about giving them a second chance.  I really like the makeup bag, though!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2013)

Yay!  I would definitely think it was worth the shipping costs for Space Cowboy, Moonspoon, or Diamond Dog.  I have been drooling over swatches for the last 15 minutes.  I wish they made one more and put it in a palette like the Smoked palette.  I would have been all over that!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I am hoping to get Zodiac! haha. If I get any other color, I will deff trade you for the Zodiac  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have either of your bags shipped yet?
> 
> ...


 i have my first bag, my second hasnt shipped yet because i just ordered on saturday lol so hopefully the theory is correct. thanks!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pengutango (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those not wanting to wade through 30 posts per page you can always change it to 10, 20 or even up to 100 post per page.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135157/how-to-change-post-views-from-30-to-100/0_100


 For some reason I don't see that when I go to "Edit Account Details." Here's what I see for the "Forum Preferences":





  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is what my Glam Room looks like. I refreshed a couple times and it stayed like this, so I think this is what I am getting. I also checked my quiz answers. I do not have self tanner marked, so hopefully I do not get that. I do, unfortunately have bronzer marked because it is "Blush &amp; Bronzer" and I really like blush. I was really hoping for the luminizing body butter, but I will try out the bronzing one. I have a weird skin tone, so even though I am fairly pale, maybe the bronzing butter will not look so harsh, or else my sister will love it ^_~ And if they re-stock the luminizing mini on Pacifica, I will get that with my discount, I think.

All the other stuff I am okay with and I think any of the Mirabella products will be great, though I am slightly leaning towards the gloss. Of course I like lip gloss and will get use out of pretty much any color. And I am interested to try the Zoya, if I happen to get yellow, I will at least try it once to see how the polish works for me and maybe order a couple others with my code.

And I am super excited to see what color of the UD shadow I am getting ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mail does not usually deliver until around 4:00pm, but my tracking says out for delivery today so only a little bit longer.

EDIT: Just got my bag! I will update with everything, but I wanted to say that *my Glam Room did not represent what I got exactly*. Specifically the Mirabella product, I got a lipstick, not a lip liner, powder, or glimmer gloss. I am totally happy with that, but just mentioning it for the others who might be curious.

 
Well, least that gives me hope then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess we'll see what I actually get once I get my bag.


----------



## Tia Marie (May 13, 2013)

I got my Ipsy Bag! * Pacifica in Island Vanilla *Yaby is Honey (too dark for me) * Mirabella lipstick in Daydream *St. Tropez glow lotion *Zoya in Blu * UD in Space Cowboy I really like my bag except for the Yaby being to dark.


----------



## jennm149 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha right!?  "You actually thought you could get free shipping, a free lipquench, and 20% off?"
> 
> I'm definitely keeping an eye on this website for discounts and codes!  I know I won't be able to resist buying a full set of whichever perfume is my favorite! (And possibly the mini luminizing body butter... And those eyeshadows look really pretty... and... and... SOMEONE HELP ME I NEED AN INTERVENTION!!)


 Unless you want someone to intervene and say "yes, you really DO need those eyeshadows" ... I think you've come to the wrong place!


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## emilyd (May 13, 2013)

I resubbed last Tuesday, but my bag hasn't shipped yet. Is this usual?


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I resubbed last Tuesday, but my bag hasn't shipped yet. Is this usual?


 They said they'll be shipping all through this week, so you should get a notice in the next few days!


----------



## pengutango (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I resubbed last Tuesday, but my bag hasn't shipped yet. Is this usual?


 Since you subbed after May 1st, you'll get your bag later than those who are current subscribers. They're sending out bags all week, so you'll get your tracking code at some point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyd (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since you subbed after May 1st, you'll get your bag later than those who are current subscribers. They're sending out bags all week, so you'll get your tracking code at some point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said they'll be shipping all through this week, so you should get a notice in the next few days!


 
Thanks, ladies! I'm just being impatient. I only subbed again for the Zoya and (fingers crossed) the Pacifica.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 13, 2013)

Woot! Cari's predictions were nearly accurate. She said I would get: Pacifica Body Butter + Pacifica Roller + Juice Gloss + Zoya + Yaby + UD shadow = 0.573 What I actually got was: Pacifica Body Butter (on the fence about this) Pacifica Roller in Gardenia Mirabella lipstick in Daydream (glad I got the lippie, but the color is NOT going to work for me.) Zoya in Blu Yaby in Honey (slightly too yellow, but not horribly so) UD shadow in Moonspoon. (pretty, but I can't decide if it's for me or if I should trade it) The weight = 0.576 Overall a decent bag. I will see what the trading gods will bestow upon me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't gotten the notification that my second bag shipped yet, but according to my glam room over there: Yaby, Zoya, Anastasia brow gel (NONONO), Mirabella Lippie (hope it's in Posy!), and Pacifica roll-on (come on vanilla!!) I will definitely have some trading to do... heh I tested the Pacifica roll on an hour ago, and it still smells pretty strong on my wrists. I know some people were complaining that it fades really fast. Not a problem for me, so far!


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

Can I be slightly snarky for a second...lol?

Do people READ the captions on things before they post? I just saw two comments on Ipsy's latest post on their FB page from people complaining about getting mascara &amp; another about brown eyeshadow (I'm assuming they are referring to the eyebrow gel &amp; concealer). It says RIGHT THERE in your glam room what they are. Lol.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's doing that in all three of my accounts too but I only am receiving one on my main account.


 Yea that's why I was confused. It shows in my glam room but I know I didn't refer anybody (well I did but it was last month smh). No mention of it in the shipping email.


----------



## fashionmakeupbg (May 13, 2013)

I dont want the lipstick or tanning products. ): If anyone would like to trade, I want the macadamia oil and or another rollerball perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No prob.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm feeling the same way 'bout my 2nd bag, but we'll get our bags at some point this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In my glam room, is Mirabella sheer lipstick,eyebrow gel, the roller ball perfume, concealer, nail polish I just order this weekend.


 That's what's in my mine for my 2nd bag. I do wonder if it'll change once that bag ships...

Quote: Originally Posted by *fashionmakeupbg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I dont want the lipstick or tanning products. ): If anyone would like to trade, I want the macadamia oil and or another rollerball perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I may want one of those as I may be getting the macadamia oil and a 2nd roller ball. I'll have to see what I get in person to be sure though.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## emilyd (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No prob.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm feeling the same way 'bout my 2nd bag, but we'll get our bags at some point this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That's what's in my mine for my 2nd bag. I do wonder if it'll change once that bag ships...


 

I hope we don't get the crap bags after the good stuff's been shipped!


----------



## pengutango (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Totally! Worst case, it'll all be traded. But, I hope it doesn't resort to a whole bag trade, just an item or two. XP


----------



## queenofperil (May 13, 2013)

My Glam Room is showing the concealer, brow gel, nail polish, lipstick, and rollerball. My bag has not shipped yet. I'm REALLY hoping that this is actually what they're going to send me because these are all the products I want. I'm just crossing my fingers that I don't get the gardenia scent.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## emilyd (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally! Worst case, it'll all be traded. But, I hope it doesn't resort to a whole bag trade, just an item or two. XP


I quit Ipsy because I didn't use anything they gave me - it all went to my mom and to my friends. Hopefully there will be good stuff (makes me feel like Mikey in the Goonies looking for "rich stuff") left for us, and we won't need to trade a thing!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does show the UD BB cream in my December glam room too even though I didn't get it, so I'm pretty sure they show the bonus item for everyone.


 Just checked mine and it shows. So I won't be getting it. Ok cool. Wishful thinking lol


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The lip gloss is almost completely sheer-- you should try it-- smells delicious, very subtle shimmer-- lovely


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 13, 2013)

my bags will be here tomorrow morning... I can do this.. I can do this...


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 13, 2013)

> My Glam Room is showing the concealer, brow gel, nail polish, lipstick, and rollerball. My bag has not shipped yet. I'm REALLY hoping that this is actually what they're going to send me because these are all the products I want. I'm just crossing my fingers that I don't get the gardenia scent.


 If not, I did get it and am not thrilled. edit: please keep trades in the buy/sell/trade forum, thanks -kawaiimeows


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

*DEAR LOVELY LADIES, *

*THE GLAM ROOMS ARE INCORRECT-- DO NOT TRUST WHAT YOU SEE.*





*1. Mirabella lipstick sheer in Daydream (waiting to see if I get a dupe in my second bag before I try it)*

*2. Juice Beauty Pink (it is a super sheer mauve very subtle shimmer-- I love it)*

*3. St. Tropez One night Tan (will switch)*

*4. Zoya Polish in Blu (keeper love it)*

Bonus I Won: *Urban Decay in Glitter Rock (shimmering violet-- Lurrrrvvveee!)*

*5. Yaby in Buff (um, I am FAIR lol will switch maybe)*

*I am very impressed with this bag. It is not what MY GLAM ROOM states I have gotten.*

*My second account has not shipped (at least I have not gotten an email yet)*

*The second account "My Glam Room" is probably incorrect as most people have the same thing showing. *

*My bag weighed in at .6237 on the DHL site.*

*I do not own a kitchen scale so i can't weigh it now to confirm. *

*HAPPY IPSY DAY to all who received a bag today! *


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 13, 2013)

> Go down further on that page you will see a USPS tracking code. Â Once its handed to USPS then they use that tracking number


 Wow. Thanks for that. Lol I've been cussing dhl for days and whining because I hadn't gotten mine yet. Come to find out its already been delivered. Doh.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *DEAR LOVELY LADIES, *
> 
> ...


 Love this post! Happy Ipsy Day to you too (one of my bags is out for delivery!!! 



)


----------



## Tia Marie (May 13, 2013)

> Wow. Thanks for that. Lol I've been cussing dhl for days and whining because I hadn't gotten mine yet. Come to find out its already been delivered. Doh.


 LoL you're welcome. I didn't notice it at first either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zentea (May 13, 2013)

It came!! It weighed 0.399 and had:


Anastasia Brow Gel
Yaby concealer in Honey
Zoya nail polish in Gie Gie (pink)
Mirabella lipstick in Daydream (a light pink)
Pacifica roll on perfume in Tahitian Gardenia

I'm pretty happy with this! The biggest disappointment (weirdly) was the perfume - I normally love floral scents but this one is pretty strong and isn't really a pure gardenia scent. It kind of gives me a headache which is weird because scents normally don't bother me like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The concealer is too dark for me but I'll probably be able to find another use for it. 

The brow gel definitely holds them in place but I've never really had unruly brows to begin with so idk...

And now off to give myself a manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (May 13, 2013)

I got my bag! My Glam Room was correct. I got Zoya in Neely (what I wanted!), Mirabella gloss in Pink, concealer in buff (too dark), Macadamia oil, and St. Tropez. It weighed 0.646 lbs.


----------



## Jennie Pryor (May 13, 2013)

Was that your first or second bag? 

There was a little disclaimer about how the bags are matched:

_*PLEASE NOTE! *Any changes made after the 1st of the month will NOT be reflected in that next month's Glam Bag. We begin prepping out bags on the 1st of the month._


----------



## Rochellena (May 13, 2013)

Slightly ot- Like most everyone, my concealer color does not match (too dark). I'm still really new to the whole makeup thing, so I'm curious, can I mix it with some foundation I have that's too light or would that be a bad idea?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 13, 2013)

Has any fair skinned ladies tried the Buff concealer yet?  I'm pretty sure its not going to match me.

I feel odd making a trade thread for 3 items lol.


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so worried about that happening so I didnt risk a second bag but I was really tempted to get the second bag to try to get the browgel and lipstick xD
> 
> ...


 omg meet up! lols


----------



## MaiteS (May 13, 2013)

My Glam Room was correct!

Got my bag in today and I loved everything in it:





My bag weight was 0.4896 with UD Shadow in Space Cowboy and my April Bag. 

Yaby Concealer in Buff

Mirabella Lipstick in Posy

Zoya Nail Polish in Gei Gei

Anastasia Clear Brow Gel

Pacifica Tahitian Garden Roll on Perfume


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *timeboat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really disappointed by my first bag.  I'm upset the most by the concealer.  It doesn't match my skin at all, and when I complained about it, someone told me that it was a perfect shade for highlighting (then said ipsy might not be a good fit), and Ipsy sent me a link with some suggestions.  Really, I just wanted a concealer that works for my skin tone.
> 
> ...


 Try not to take it so hard about the concealer, hun. Ipsy is really crazy!! (((hugs)))

MOST people DID NOT get a match, including me. You would think a person who put down "fair" would get the lightest concealer offered. They did not send that to me. I have put down blonde hair, blue eyes and fair on my page and on the quiz. This is the very first bag they have attempted to use this match system with the skin tone colors. Clearly it was a FAIL. hahahhaaa It seems so random! 





The lipsticks are all sheer colors this month. It is some new lipstick that Mirabella came out with and they are promoting that. I would say use it as a lip balm. They are supposed to be extremely moisturizing. Maybe you could use it under lipsticks that seem dry, as as a lip conditioner? 

Again, I am sorry you are bummed out. This is more or less an experiment for ipsy sending out these concealers. I hope that everyone who got the wrong color concealer writes in to ipsy care to let them know it was a color that would not work. I am going to write them a nice note supporting them but with constructive criticism. basically-- "you guys rock but don't ever do that concealer thing again-- it sucked!"

I hope you enjoy your Zoya color. I have heard nothing but good things about that polish and that company. I got pastel blue so i will try something completely new to me!


----------



## JamieO (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *DEAR LOVELY LADIES, *
> 
> ...


 What did you have in your glam room?


----------



## ohreally (May 13, 2013)

I am in love with this bag! I have never been so excited as when I opened mine today!


----------



## LolaJay (May 13, 2013)

Got my bag!! It was exactly as I suspected!





*Bag weight: 0.391lb*


Mirabella lipstick in Posy
Zoya in Gei Gei
Anastasia brow gel
Concealer in Buff (might be too dark, but have yet to try)
Pacifica in Island Vanilla

Sooooo HAPPY!! I know that I don't really need the brow gel, and I ended up not really liking the Vanilla scent when I sniffed it... but the lipstick, Zoya, and concealer will go to use! Overall for my first ever Ipsy bag I am WAY happier than I've ever been with any Birchbox or Glossybox I've gotten!

Lovin' you ipsy!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2013)

Sorry if this was already answered (I can't keep track of this thread it's explosive!!!)

Do we know what Mirabella lipstick shades they are sending?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 13, 2013)

Anyone who wants a Vanilla Roller ball, Juicy Beauty Gloss, Nume, Pacifica Blood Orange Lotion, check out my trade list! New to trading and I'm not sure how to link. Would love St. Tropez or the Pacifica lotions!


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New to trading and I'm not sure how to link.


 Check my signature for the How To forum which shows how to add your trade to your signature.


----------



## MuffinTumble (May 13, 2013)

*In the Glam Bag:*                May 2013               April 2013               March 2013               February 2013               January 2013               December 2012               November 2012               October 2012               September 2012               August 2012               July 2012               June 2012               May 2012               April 2012               March 2012               February 2012               January 2012               December 2011             









*yaby*
concealer refills

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcvaxqrwxxiud5/yaby/Concealer_Refills



*Zoya*
Nail Polish

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfczy2pwst45xsj/Zoya/Nail_Polish



*Anastasia*
Mini Clear Brow Gel

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcqh5bqvm0nrba/Anastasia/Mini_Clear_Brow_Gel



*Mirabella*
Colour Sheers Lipstick

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcz3bnnqergxdb/Mirabella/Colour_Sheers_Lipstick



*Pacifica*
Roll On Perfume

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hfcyn...tian_Gardenia_Perfume_Roll-On_Perfume_Roll-On
I just received my first bag!  I'm really excited, and my Glam Room WAS correct.  

I was hoping for the vanilla rollerball, but the Gardenia smells beautiful!  It's a stronger scent than I suspected, and I like that because I can use less!

I have no need for the Brow Gel.  Does anyone want to trade for the Madadamia Oil or the body butter?


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *DEAR LOVELY LADIES, *
> 
> ...


 I'm going to be totally off topic for a second: your countertop is amazeballs!


----------



## asdialed (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *DEAR LOVELY LADIES, *
> 
> ...


 I got this exact bag, with a different UD. DHL said mine weighed 0.5372 lbs. 

Does anyone know if the NuMe 60% off stacks with the $110 off?


----------



## amy005 (May 13, 2013)

I got my bag today and loved it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those of you who think buff is too dark did you actually try it? I have very very light skin, and it is what I was sent as well, matched my skin tone perfect. So it is a bit surprising so many of you find it too dark, but I guess it is hard to match concealer.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you have in your glam room?


 The Glam Room incorrectly says that I would get either the lip liner or powder or glimmer gloss and instead I got a mirabella lipstick sheer and none of those items.


----------



## katlyne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *asdialed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this exact bag, with a different UD. DHL said mine weighed 0.5372 lbs.
> 
> Does anyone know if the NuMe 60% off stacks with the $110 off?


 not likely, I think you can only use 1 code per order.


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I be slightly snarky for a second...lol?
> 
> Do people READ the captions on things before they post? I just saw two comments on Ipsy's latest post on their FB page from people complaining about getting mascara &amp; another about brown eyeshadow (I'm assuming they are referring to the eyebrow gel &amp; concealer). It says RIGHT THERE in your glam room what they are. Lol.


 haha I agree! I guess the concealer misunderstanding is forgivable, since there has been talk about using it for other purposes (highlighter, bronzer, eye shadow primer) but the brow gel says brow gel on the box!


----------



## mcpout (May 13, 2013)

My hubby just brought my Ipsy bag in with the rest of the mail !!! YES ! My tracking number (both DHL &amp; USPS) still says my bag is in GA and has not updated since the 9th lol.

Here are the contents:





*Pacifica Roll-on in 'Island Vanilla'* - this smells of vanilla and brown sugar. I still smell it on me and it's been more than an hour since I've put it on. IDK how much longer it will last. Hubby loves it tho!

*Yaby concealer in 'Vanilla'* - too light for my medium/tan skin but I can use it for highlighting so no big deal

*Zoya polish in 'Piaf'* - the only color I didn't want and of course I got it lol. My friend got 'Blu' and she said she would give it to me so I'm not that bummed about it. 

*Nume Finishing Serum*

*Juice Beauty gloss in 'Pink'* - not sticky, smells like candy, and it's natural. woohoo!

*UD Moondust in 'Stargazer' *- green/yellow color with lots of sparkles. 

Bag total: $64.64  (sweet !)


----------



## Shauna999 (May 13, 2013)

New to this thread- how did some gals get the UD shadow bonus ? A sign up code??


----------



## votedreads (May 13, 2013)

from posting/being active on ipsy website


----------



## MissTrix (May 13, 2013)

My Glam Rooms...

Bag 1 (has shipped, weight: 0.4705)





Bag 2 (has not shipped)





Bag 2 appears to be the "default" pic so contents will likely vary from what is currently shown but if not, I'm totally cool with it. I'm just hoping that if I do get 2 rollerballs, they are different scents. Likewise with the nail polish.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 13, 2013)

main account. pretty spot on in terms of things I would like (Macadamia and St. Tropez are two of my fav brands, so much co that i own both the products already, but more is always appreciated!)





Second account just for this month I swear!

Awesome to have no overlap! hopefully the polishes are two different colors, or mom will be getting one since she gets all my duplicates.


----------



## votedreads (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *asdialed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this exact bag, with a different UD. DHL said mine weighed 0.5372 lbs.
> 
> Does anyone know if the NuMe 60% off stacks with the $110 off?


 wow that it the bag I want so bad. its perfect


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who think buff is too dark did you actually try it? I have very very light skin, and it is what I was sent as well, matched my skin tone perfect. So it is a bit surprising so many of you find it too dark, but I guess it is hard to match concealer. I got my bag today and loved it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Will add a pic later


 

I am fair as well and "buff" was fine for me.  I'm actually happy I received this one since it has neutral undertones.  If I had one of their concealers with pink or yellow it would have been useless to me.


----------



## MareNectaris (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glam Rooms...
> 
> ...


This is exactly what mine look like. =) My shipping weight was pretty close to what MindCavier had, so I was thinking that my bag would likely be the same as hers- so now I'm totally not sure!

I wouldn't mind at all if it ends up being just as listed, I'd love to try the gloss and lipstick! No update from the tracking info, but I am keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *asdialed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lily V (May 13, 2013)

ohhh, I was going to avoid temptation and not look at my glam room (can't do anything about it, till Im back home again), but... accck, couldn't do it!! So I peeked- and of course it says I'm not getting the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and either the st tropez bronzer or the Pacifica one!! Double  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (which I soooooooo don't want! I love being super pale) I was going to get all bummed out, but then mindcaviar gave me some hope! *crosses fingers* I so hope mine is wrong too! (btw mine showed yaby concealer, zoya polish, mirabella gloss or powder or Lip liner, juice beauty gloss, then either of the 2 bronzers )


----------



## pengutango (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> New to this thread- how did some gals get the UD shadow bonus ? A sign up code??


 Besides being active, it was also a referral bonus (it was an OR item with a bracelet) and winners of the giveaway on ipsy's FB page.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glam Rooms...
> 
> ...


 My two bags are exactly alike! how odd!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 13, 2013)

Here's some photos of my bag

0.536 weight.

Pic heavy









Zoya Julie. LOVE IT









Fig





Buff


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also received nearly the same bag- the only differences:
> ...


 1. I think it was totally random

3. Yes many ppl have gotten champagne and fig

It is weird that my bad was weighed as heavier!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My two bags are exactly alike! how odd!


 These are the default pictures. they are not likely what you are getting.


----------



## bonita22 (May 13, 2013)

Mailman just stopped by. No Ipsy for me today. I was so sure I'd get it today. My bag has been in Phoenix since Saturday morning. I really hope it gets here tomorrow.


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is weird that my bad was weighed as heavier!


 
This is why I don't make myself insane trying to guess what's in my bag based on the weight.Too many variables in play.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amy005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I be slightly snarky for a second...lol?
> 
> Do people READ the captions on things before they post? I just saw two comments on Ipsy's latest post on their FB page from people complaining about getting mascara &amp; another about brown eyeshadow (I'm assuming they are referring to the eyebrow gel &amp; concealer). It says RIGHT THERE in your glam room what they are. Lol.


 You cannot understand the insane amount of stupidity on the internet. No, people do not read. The ones who seem to need the most help are the ones who don't ask for help and/or do not attempt to look further than their nose.

You will rarely EVER hear me complain or say negative things, so mark my words this p*sses me the *$#@# off! 



 Seriously, it pushes my buttons! 

That is why I AM BOTH THRILLED AND THANKFUL to meet so many smart and helpful and kind people in one place. 

THANK YOU ALL I LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## Jamie P (May 13, 2013)

The zoya is pretty. I love the bag. The lipstick is sheer so I don't mind it, although I don't wear lip items. The gardinia perfume is not for me. I don't like the smell of gardinia. The brow gel is ok, but I already have it and wasn't impressed. Concealer is ok. I really wanted the st tropaz!


----------



## Yukiko (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm from NYC but been living in Germany for 8 years. It sucks waiting so long for my stuff that's I live vicariously through everyone on these threads lol.


 
Ah. Really now? Well. yeah, that sucks. ): ... Ever thinking about moving back?

Yeah, the beauty lives on in each and every post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 13, 2013)

I got the gloss in fig. Smells like oranges  The polish in Julie. I like it. The perfume in Tahitian gardenia. Love! Concealer in buff. It works for me. Anddd the coconut crushed pearl body butter. I may have to order another. Lol


----------



## Nella McSmith (May 13, 2013)

I got buff and I'm fair. I'm super disappointed at this random assortment. I got none of the items I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ended up with buff....not the right shade. Then that instant glow junk that is too dark and yes I tried it. Ugh. I said if I didn't like what I got that I was unsubscribing and I am. Yes, it's just $10...but that's $120 a year. I wanted the pacifica and the lotion. This is just a bag of crap I won't/can't use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry, I'm usually way more positive. I'm just disappointed.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 13, 2013)

So I just signed re subbed- this bag looks awesome. My glam room is showing mirabella lipstick, zoya, perfume roller,yaby, &amp; the brow gel - does this mean that's what I'm getting ? Thanks Lovely Ladies!!


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nella McSmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got buff and I'm fair. I'm super disappointed at this random assortment. I got none of the items I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ended up with buff....not the right shade. Then that instant glow junk that is too dark and yes I tried it. Ugh. I said if I didn't like what I got that I was unsubscribing and I am. Yes, it's just $10...but that's $120 a year. I wanted the pacifica and the lotion. This is just a bag of crap I won't/can't use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry, I'm usually way more positive. I'm just disappointed.


You could post items for trade!


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

Sorry ladies but I have to remind everyone that trading outside the B/S/T area is not allowed. You're more than welcome to post your swaps here:

*https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps*


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am fair like a ghost. My pic doesn't look as fair as I am but i promise if you viewed me in sunlight you would need sunglasses in order to protect your eyes from the glare!

*le sigh* I have never traded but I am finding that I really hate reading through those trading lists! It is so daunting to think about it all and SO TEDIOUS. Is it possible to make a thread to ONLY TRADE the items from ipsy or from this month's bag? Most people just want to swap colors of concealer or polish, or swap one fragrance for another, or swap types of lotions, etc.


----------



## harlowekitty (May 13, 2013)

> I am fair like a ghost. My pic doesn't look as fair as I am but i promise if you viewed me in sunlight you would need sunglasses in order to protect your eyes from the glare! *le sigh* I have never traded but I am finding that I really hate reading through those trading lists! It is so daunting to think about it all and SO TEDIOUS. Is it possible to make a thread to ONLY TRADE the items from ipsy or from this month's bag? Most people just want to swap colors of concealer or polish, or swap one fragrance for another, or swap types of lotions, etc.Â


Exactly this! I just don't have the time or patience to scroll through all those posts when I know exactly what I want and exactly what I would like to trade


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am fair like a ghost. My pic doesn't look as fair as I am but i promise if you viewed me in sunlight you would need sunglasses in order to protect your eyes from the glare!
> 
> *le sigh* I have never traded but I am finding that I really hate reading through those trading lists! It is so daunting to think about it all and SO TEDIOUS. Is it possible to make a thread to ONLY TRADE the items from ipsy or from this month's bag? Most people just want to swap colors of concealer or polish, or swap one fragrance for another, or swap types of lotions, etc.


 I'm pretty sure you can make a classified just to trade for what you want. You can make one and say, "Looking to trade xxx from Ipsy xx from Ipsy and close it when you make a trade. A lot of our threads over there are for multiple boxes/trades, but that doesn't mean all of them have to be.


----------



## bonita22 (May 13, 2013)

> I got buff and I'm fair. I'm super disappointed at this random assortment. I got none of the items I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ended up with buff....not the right shade. Then that instant glow junk that is too dark and yes I tried it. Ugh. I said if I didn't like what I got that I was unsubscribing and I am. Yes, it's just $10...but that's $120 a year. I wanted the pacifica and the lotion. This is just a bag of crap I won't/can't use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry, I'm usually way more positive. I'm just disappointed.


 I was really hoping they would actually go by what we put on the quiz. Ipsy had a great opportunity to show that the quiz really did matter and have the bags be more personalized. I've seen a few posts were people have stated they didn't go by their quiz at all. I really hope it is just a fluke and they will find a way to use the quiz and send more personalized bags to everyone that way the variations won't matter as much. I know it's probably difficult to personalize the bags but they can at least try.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can make a classified just to trade for what you want. You can make one and say, "Looking to trade xxx from Ipsy xx from Ipsy and close it when you make a trade. A lot of our threads over there are for multiple boxes/trades, but that doesn't mean all of them have to be.


 Thank you so much for this advice, but what I would like is a whole tread or area dedicated only to ipsy trades. If we had a trade list ONLY for ipsy then we could peruse items from all the traders on here only willing to trade ipsy. We know the products, we know waht we like and don't like and what we would possible want. If I post alone I don't get to see the variety of trades.

Half the things on the trade lists I have no idea what they even are. I don't want to read list after list looking for that one little ipsy "nugget" in a sea of other products. I don't want to trade on any regular basis, only when I get my ipsy bag. I think there are a lot of ladies who feel this way.  I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 13, 2013)

I have to admit, I feel the same way- It's so much easier to find fast trades on the monthly board post.


----------



## PinkCupcake (May 13, 2013)

i haven't read through many of the pages, im behind like 40 pages. but im wondering if the glamroom shows what i'll be getting. because it doesn't show many of the other products that were sent this month.


----------



## tinapickles (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for this advice, but what I would like is a whole tread or area dedicated only to ipsy trades. If we had a trade list ONLY for ipsy then we could peruse items from all the traders on here only willing to trade ipsy. We know the products, we know waht we like and don't like and what we would possible want. If I post alone I don't get to see the variety of trades.
> 
> Half the things on the trade lists I have no idea what they even are. I don't want to read list after list looking for that one little ipsy "nugget" in a sea of other products. I don't want to trade on any regular basis, only when I get my ipsy bag. I think there are a lot of ladies who feel this way.  I hope this makes sense.


 This. I'm new here but I did take a look at the trading posts and they are vasty and confusing and daunting. I personally do not have the time to sort through the miasma just to find one thing I want to trade for. It would be so much easier and  less time consuming if all the Ipsy stuff was in one thread.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really hoping they would actually go by what we put on the quiz. Ipsy had a great opportunity to show that the quiz really did matter and have the bags be more personalized. I've seen a few posts were people have stated they didn't go by their quiz at all.
> 
> I really hope it is just a fluke and they will find a way to use the quiz and send more personalized bags to everyone that way the variations won't matter as much. I know it's probably difficult to personalize the bags but they can at least try.


 I am hoping that everyone who got products completely outside of their profile will write to ipsy and tell them "I am not happy because of..." ipsy needs to know that this program has been hit or miss to the point of being nearly random. The company needs to understand this so that they can fix it or tweak it or scrap it or whatever.


----------



## angelicawheeler (May 13, 2013)

WHOA I ordered 2 bags and haven't gotten either of them in the mail yet but just went on ipsy to my glam room and it tells me what 5 products I'm getting? Does anyone know if this is accurate? I REALLY hope so because between the 2 bags I pretty much got all the items I wanted...

I'm sorry, I'm sure this has already been discussed but I don't have time right now to read through all the pages (I'm at work).

If someone could confirm that the 5 items are accurate, then that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This. I'm new here but I did take a look at the trading posts and they are vasty and confusing and daunting. I personally do not have the time to sort through the miasma just to find one thing I want to trade for. It would be so much easier and  less time consuming if all the Ipsy stuff was in one thread.


 My eyes started to roll back into my head after reading like the third or fourth trade post. It's not even slightly interesting to me at all. This is supposed to be fun. If it isn't at least a little bit fun I just won't do it. And I think a lot of ipsters will agree.

MODERATORS do you have any ideas for us?

Can we do a TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK thread only for ipsy? 

Or maybe can you set up something for us in the trading area? 

Thank you for your ideas. You guys are so great!


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *le sigh* I have never traded but I am finding that I really hate reading through those trading lists! It is so daunting to think about it all and SO TEDIOUS. Is it possible to make a thread to ONLY TRADE the items from ipsy or from this month's bag? Most people just want to swap colors of concealer or polish, or swap one fragrance for another, or swap types of lotions, etc.


 We've tried that in the past and it became a nightmare trying to wade through post after post (the original trade that started it all almost 2700 posts), update after update. Plus doing a single swap thread doesn't allow for the feedback system to be used which is how members "protect" themselves from swaplifters. Easiest way to use the B/S/T area is to use that classified section and then use the SEARCH THIS FORUM link.



​


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angelicawheeler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If someone could confirm that the 5 items are accurate, then that would be great. Thanks.


 Not necessarily accurate. May be stock photo-- especially for unshipped bags.


----------



## bonita22 (May 13, 2013)

> Thank you so much for this advice, but what I would like is a whole tread or area dedicated only to ipsy trades. If we had a trade list ONLY for ipsy then we could peruse items from all the traders on here only willing to trade ipsy. We know the products, we know waht we like and don't like and what we would possible want. If I post alone I don't get to see the variety of trades. Half the things on the trade lists I have no idea what they even are. I don't want to read list after list looking for that one little ipsy "nugget" in a sea of other products. I don't want to trade on any regular basis, only when I get my ipsy bag. I think there are a lot of ladies who feel this way. Â I hope this makes sense.Â


 I think a trade thread just for Ipsy is a great idea. I've seen the trade forum and it does take a while to go through them and try to find what you want. Maybe a monthly trade thread for individual subs would be easier. I don't trade and that's part of the reason why I don't like to read about trading in the Ipsy Spoilers thread. Another reason is that it's hard enough to keep up with the posts and if turns into people trading it will be even harder to keep up. So maybe an individual thread for trading will be a better way to go?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We've tried that in the past and it became a nightmare trying to wade through post after post (the original trade that started it all almost 2700 posts), update after update.


 What if there is a trade list for the month of May then on June 1st it is deleted? Then start one for June then delete and so on. Is that possible?


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

It's here! I got what was listed in my glam room. For reference, my shipping weight was 0.4829 and included the UD and April bag.





*1. Zoya Nail Polish in Gie Gie* - this was one of the colors I preferred to get, although I had talked myself into accepting any color since it's my first Zoya polish.

*2. Yaby Concealer in Honey* - based on what I've seen, this is the one I expected would work best with my skin tone and it appears to match as well. This is my first concealer! I'll have to look up some youtube videos on how to use it lol

*3. Mirabella Color Sheers Lipstick in Posy* - I didn't have a preference for the lip product, but I think this will complement my skin tone so I'll get use out of it

*4. Pacifica Perfume Roll-on in Island Vanilla* - I really wanted a roll-on, and didn't care which scent.. happy camper!

*5. Anastasia Beverly Hills Clear Brow Gel* - I'm very blah about this one. I know this line has some of the best brow stuff out there (I've been eyeing the Brow Wiz for months) but I don't think my brows need to be "tamed" so I'm not sure I'll get any use out of this. Since we also didn't get a discount code for ABH, I have my fingers crossed for a Brow Wiz in the June bag!

*6. Urban Decay Moondust Eyeshadow in Space Cowboy* - I was expecting to get Glitter Rock because my tracking email said I won the FB contest, and I had identified Glitter Rock in my FB post. I prefer Space Cowboy to getting one of the darker colors, and it might be a good alternative to the more glittery (and more fallout heavy) Midnight Cowboy that I've used in the past.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a trade thread just for Ipsy is a great idea. ... So maybe an individual thread for trading will be a better way to go?


 I would love that! That makes perfect sense to me. And I don't like hearing about trading in this thread either.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 13, 2013)

> My Glam Rooms... Bag 1 (has shipped)
> 
> Bag 2 (has not shipped)
> 
> Bag 2 appears to be the "default" pic so contents will likely vary from what is currently shown but if not, I'm totally cool with it. I'm just hoping that if I do get 2 rollerballs, they are different scents. Likewise with the nail polish.Â


 My two accounts are identical to yours and my second hasn't shipped as well (also haven't received first yet). Will be interesting to see how they match up. But I'm totally excited about both! Yay for no self-tanner!!


----------



## MissAprosexia (May 13, 2013)

What a terrible bag!  They obviously just sent stuff out at random.  My mother, grandmother, and I all get bags.  Weâ€™re all very fair, but other than that our profiles were completely different.  We all got almost the same bag.  All three of us got the concealer in â€œbuff,â€ way to dark for any of us.  All three of us got the Saint Tropez, which is hideous and waaay too dark to be useful.  All of us put down that we werenâ€™t interested in self-tanner or bronzer, so why did we all get it? Itâ€™s even weirder that they sent that stuff to an 87 year old.  What on earth is my grandma going to do with fake-and-bake? Tan up her legs for all those mini-skirts she wears?

All three of us got the Juice beauty lip gloss in pink, though both my mother and grandmother put down that they didnâ€™t want lip gloss.  Iâ€™m indifferent to it.. It's a boring color.  My mom and I got the perfecting powder, which is okay.  She was happy at least.  My grandmother was sent a Mirabella lip liner in a weird dark red.  I gave her my powder because at least she could get some use out of that.  Even the Zoya was a disappointment.  We got two of the nude color which none of us wanted.

I like the idea of a lot of bag variation, but not if theyâ€™re going to do it like this. We were all hoping for everything we didnâ€™t get.  Now we have THREE bottles of hideous self-tanner, two bottles of pointless nude nail polish, lipgloss we wonâ€™t wear, concealer thatâ€™s too dark, and a dark lipliner.  All three of us wanted pacifica stuff, and I was hoping for some nice LOUD lipgloss or lipstick  This juice beauty stuff is too tame for me.

I've been with Ipsy for almost a year and I've always been happy with every bag I got, but there's nothing in this one for me at all!


----------



## Nicole Hope (May 13, 2013)

I just joined makeuptalk but have been following the ipsy threads for a while.

I think that a trade thread for IPSY is great. Can someone make one right away? 



 I looked through the trade thread but it is overwhelming with everything that is there.

I received HONEY concealer which does not seem like good match for me after I looked up swatches. 

Did anyone else receive honey and try it out? How is the concealer formula in general? I am enjoying using the eye shadows from yaby.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I got my bag (yay for the mail being early today!) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I did some quick swatches and took a photo (not the best, but the colors are pretty spot on for how they look to me).
> 
> ...


 I said space cowboy on the facebook contest but I got glitter rock. I'm still super happy though! The color is gorgeous.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Easiest way to use the B/S/T area is to use that classified section and then use the SEARCH THIS FORUM link.
> ...


 The issue with using "search this forum" is that most of the ppl who post just post the names of the products. Most don't post an "IPSY" category. That means I have to search every single Item I would like or would like to trade. So it's still a difficult task.


----------



## bonita22 (May 13, 2013)

> I am hoping that everyone who got products completely outside of their profile will write to ipsy and tell them "I am not happy because of..." ipsy needs to know that this program has been hit or miss to the point of being nearly random. The company needs to understand this so that they can fix it or tweak it or scrap it or whatever.Â


 You're right! Feedback is very important. If subscribers are unhappy they should let Ipsy know that way they can at least try to fix things. It's probably common for subscribers to not like one or two things in the bag. IMO no one should completely hate everything their bag, especially if the items are sent according to the beauty quiz.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissAprosexia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All three of us wanted pacifica stuff, and I was hoping for some nice LOUD lipgloss or lipstick  This juice beauty stuff is too tame for me.


 Both the juice beauty and the Mirabella colors in any ipsy bag this month are all super sheer. So even if you got the other colors of anything, no bright colors this month. Please write to ipsy care and tell them what you think. A  lot of ppl wanted self-tanners did not get and a lot of ppl who did not, did get. I think their system is messed up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be writing to them about what I liked and did not like, too.


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The issue with using "search this forum" is that most of the ppl who post just post the names of the products. Most don't post an "IPSY" category. That means I have to search every single Item I would like or would like to trade. So it's still a difficult task.


 I agree! Especially if you want to trade things from the May bag with other May bag items.


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I said space cowboy on the facebook contest but I got glitter rock. I'm still super happy though! The color is gorgeous.


 Maybe ours got switched! lol I said Glitter Rock and got Space Cowboy.. I didn't mind either though, it was free!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *DEAR LOVELY LADIES, *
> 
> ...






Yay! I got mine today too! I got the same color Zoya, Juice Beauty, concealer and UD as you! Excited to try out the nail polish tonight!


----------



## tinapickles (May 13, 2013)

According to a response on Facebook where I asked Ipsy if what was in my Glam Room was what was going to be in my bag EVEN if my bag had not shipped, THERE IS NO DEFAULT PRODUCT PICTURE. What you see is what you'll get.


----------



## Mary322 (May 13, 2013)

Got my bag just today. I was surprised to receive two items from Pacifica, but they are both nice, even though the Gardenia roll on is a bit sweet. The Yaby in buff is okay, but I got rid of all the yaby I received before, including the cheap looking little holder. The only think that I really dislike is the Zoya nail polish, I got the ugliest color they make  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glam Rooms...
> 
> ...


 Exact same situation with my bags. 



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My two bags are exactly alike! how odd!


 Got the same bags as well! I'm even more curious now, since multiple people have gotten this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2013)

Hey y'all, just a friendly reminder to *keep all trade requests outside of this topic*, and instead put it in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum. If you don't know how it works, please message a moderator.


----------



## ruhimaach (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glam Room is showing the concealer, brow gel, nail polish, lipstick, and rollerball. My bag has not shipped yet. I'm REALLY hoping that this is actually what they're going to send me because these are all the products I want. I'm just crossing my fingers that I don't get the gardenia scent.


 Both my accounts show this exact combo! I really don't want to brow gel (never used one), and the lipstick I'm skeptical about since I use very few shades. Happy that I am receiving the rollerballs though! The brow gels will definitely go up for trade. The lipstick and nail polishes are potential candidates depending upon the shade. Why did I have to get the exact combo on both my accounts? *face palm*

Of course, am yet to receive shipping info for either of my bags...


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 13, 2013)

Really disappointed with my bag. Nail polish not the color I wanted, but I still like it, so that's really the only thing I like. 

The makeup bag that everything came in is ripped on the side &amp; the boxes in it were crushed. 

I got the lip gloss instead of the lip stick, I didn't even have lip gloss selected in my profile &gt;_&lt;. 

-Juice Beauty Lip Gloss in Fig

-Mirabella Lip Lustre Liner (I don't even use lip liner)

-Yaby concealer in buff (I think it'll work with my skin tone)

-NuMe Finishing Serum (Blah)

-Zoya nail polish in Neely (Yay)


----------



## lovepinkk (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe ours got switched! lol I said Glitter Rock and got Space Cowboy.. I didn't mind either though, it was free!


 Exactly!!


----------



## RandeeJ9 (May 13, 2013)

I finally got my bag today! I was super excited and disappointed at the same time. I got NO Pacifica products, which I really wanted and I'm upset that I got a lipstick AND a lipgloss and of course the ONE thing I absolutely did not want, self tanner. I don't use it, so not happy with the St. Tropez and would have liked something else rather than TWO lip products. Anyway, I got:

1)Concealer in "Buff" which matches me, so yay!

2)Zoya nail polish in "Julie" which I'm happy with

3)Lipstick in "Pixie" which I have to say I absolutely LOVE, makes the whole bag worth it, it's a beautiful coral color

4)Juice Beauty lipgloss in "Fig", I haven't opened because I plan on trading. I'm sure it's a nice lipgloss, but I have too many glosses as is and I did not check lipgloss on my ipsy quiz, only lipstick, so wtf.

5)St. Tropez self tanner which I will never use so will definitely trade

Overall, I'm happy. For $10, this is definitely worth it and I'm so glad I signed up this month. I will definitely use the concealer and purple nailpolish and I am absolutely THRILLED with my lipstick color, so I can't complain, only trade the gloss and tanner.  I will post a pic shortly for anyone interested.

I did already order a second bag so hopefully I'll get some Pacifica and either another lovely lipstick or the Mirabella glimmer gloss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

So according to my friend (i ship all packages to his house) ipsy sent me two identical bags except one has the nume and the other has the macadamia oil... So i might actually have a whole second bag to trade, should I email ipsy about this? I'm worried someone else might be missing a bag because I got it or something D: 

Does anyone have swatches of neely? apparently thats the color I got and I have tan/olive on my skin tone and go vanilla as my concealer... O_O I'm nc35 i dont think vanilla will work for me... I thought I was going to get honey =/

I think its not that they were trying to match the concealer to us but rather the other items and the concealer colors are set to be with certain items?


----------



## Jaly (May 13, 2013)

Got my bag ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am quite happy with it.  My bag weight was 0.6128

Yaby in Buff - the color may actually work!

Juice Beauty gloss in Pink - tried it on, smelled like orange, not sticky and it is SO MOISTURIZING!! It felt nicer on my lips than the fresh lip balms from 2012 Sephora bday gift.  The color pink does not show on my lips, the gloss just makes my lips glossy, but then i have pretty pigmented lips.  Lastly, my lips looked healthy and hydrated, not chapped and wrinkled like some cream lipstick does to my lips. I'm super happy with this gloss, which is NOT what I expected!  will most likely use it as a finishing top gloss. 

Zoya in Blu - Happy! Any pastel and i'd be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl - Happy! no bronzing stuff for me yay! FYI, my fiance is using the blood orange we received from Ipsy and he must have recognize the brand b/c the minute he saw Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl he was like "OH! When can we use it? it is for morning or night?"  I was like " I use it when I want to have nice shimmers on my body, NOT YOU" 

Nume Oil - meh, I'd hope to get Macademia Healing Oil, but I actually don't use any hair oil, and I had planned on gifting this to my lil sis anyways as she's been shopping for some hair oil, I figured Macademia Healing oil is what she'd like as she has really dry hair, but Nume finishing oil will do too.  To her its FREE she'd take it. 

UD Moondust in Glitter Rock - PURTY! 

All in all, i'm very happy with my ipsy bag.  Most excited about concealer as I've been shopping for one but haven't pulled the trigger to buy b/c i'm trying to finish up the current drugstore concealers I have that actually don't do much for me.  And happy about the gloss b/c its ORGANIC &amp; Moisturizing! 

Zoya Blu and Pacifica coconut crushed pearl body butter is a bonus and the hair oil is great for my lil' sis ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And hooray to UD Moondust! 

Edit: I wanted the lipstick and left Lip Gloss unchecked on my quiz, so if Juice Beauty gloss wasn't so good I MAY have been a bit bummed, but, it was that good that I forgot about it!


----------



## princess2010 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am fair like a ghost. My pic doesn't look as fair as I am but i promise if you viewed me in sunlight you would need sunglasses in order to protect your eyes from the glare!
> 
> *le sigh* *I have never traded but I am finding that I really hate reading through those trading lists! It is so daunting to think about it all and SO TEDIOUS. Is it possible to make a thread to ONLY TRADE the items from ipsy or from this month's bag? Most people just want to swap colors of concealer or polish, or swap one fragrance for another, or swap types of lotions, etc. *


I 100% agree. It's too much. I wish you could just list by item.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 13, 2013)

Got my bag today! My weight was 0.6248 lbs.

I got:


Pacifica luminizing body butter 
Zoya in Blu

Yaby in buff

Nume finishing serum

Juice Beauty in pink


Bonus UD Moondust eyeshadow in Glitter Rock.

Overall very happy!! Can't wait to try it all out


----------



## RandeeJ9 (May 13, 2013)

btw, I only want the glimmer gloss because the packaging is so cool, otherwise, I've got plenty of glosses and don't need more haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## blondie415 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here! I got what was listed in my glam room. For reference, my shipping weight was 0.4829 and included the UD and April bag.
> 
> ...


 I got the same bag and the lipstick is so sheer and the eyebrow gel I cant use I think this was the worst bag they could send out


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## blondie415 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *In the Glam Bag:*                May 2013               April 2013               March 2013               February 2013               January 2013               December 2012               November 2012               October 2012               September 2012               August 2012               July 2012               June 2012               May 2012               April 2012               March 2012               February 2012               January 2012               December 2011
> 
> ...


 Got the same bag I could have went out the brow gel I wont be using it


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

I got my first bag today (my account #2 bag). It had the Yaby in vanilla, Zoya in Gei Gei (the light pink), Anastasia brow gel, Mirabella lip sheer in Posy, and Pacifica roller in the Island Vanilla. Sorry no pic, my phone died when we were out shopping and it's charging. But it's the same bag as several have posted ;-)

I have to admit I wasn't super excited to get this bag but now that it's here I really like it! I LOVE the lip sheer color, it's perfect! It looks intimidating in the tube but goes on so sheer and smooth. I love it! I also absolutely adore the Island Vanilla roller and despite hearing reviews that the scents on the rollers fade off quickly mine is still smelling strong after a few hours. Love the light pink Zoya, it'll be perfect to share with my daughters. Haven't tried the Yaby yet (keeping it sealed until I know what other colors I get) and the brow gel is definitely better than the Chella from the previous bag but I'm still on the fence on whether it'll get much use.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> According to a response on Facebook where I asked Ipsy if what was in my Glam Room was what was going to be in my bag EVEN if my bag had not shipped, THERE IS NO DEFAULT PRODUCT PICTURE.
> 
> What you see is what you'll get.


 My bag that already shipped and I got today has incorrect products and ...

also according to ipsy they are going by our profiles we filled out! LOL LOL LOL 





so I would not necessarily trust that!


----------



## skylola123 (May 13, 2013)

Still nothing...not updates on my bag since it got "tendered" to the usps and I thought it may have been delivered today but no.

My birchbox might be here tomorrow and it was sent way later than Ipsy.


----------



## tinapickles (May 13, 2013)

> My bag that already shipped and I got today has incorrect products and ... also according to ipsy they are going by our profiles we filled out! LOL LOL LOLÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I suspect you may be the exception to the rule. I hope not but the words came straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## lovepink (May 13, 2013)

No bag for me.  It was handed off to USPS so who knows when it will get here but per my "glam room" I am getting

1) Zoya

2) Yaby

3) Mirabella-powder, glimmer gloss or lip pencil

4) Juice beauty gloss

5) Pacifica bronzing butter or St. Tropez

I have a feeling 3 of my 5 things will be up for trade but trying to be optimistic.  The beauty sub fairies have not been smiling upon me recently!

My bag weight per DHL is .4977


----------



## Jaly (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is what I got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My bag weight was 0.6128


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

My bag finally came! But for some reason I got two instead of one (i resisted temptation and only bought one) but theyre both identical except the hair product

Both bags have


zoya in neely (happy that I got this color)
Yaby concealer in vanilla (I dont know how I got color matched to this I put tan/olive)
Pacifica Roll on Perfume in Tahitian Gardenia I think
Juice Beauty in Pink
One bag has NuMe while the other has Macadamia Oil (which I really dont want =/)










I really wanted a lipstick in Pixie or Day Dream, Zoya in GeiGei and yabby in honey or buff (something closer to my skin tone) I didnt want any hair stuff this month either =/


----------



## ruhimaach (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag that already shipped and I got today has incorrect products and ...
> 
> ...


 I hope same is the case with me coz I definitely don't want that brow gel X 2.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My bag that already shipped and I got today has incorrect products and ...
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag finally came! But for some reason I got two instead of one (i resisted temptation and only bought one) but theyre both identical except the hair product
> 
> ...


 You got two Zoya's in Blu?


----------



## MrsMeow (May 13, 2013)

I got my bags today.  They are freaking awesome.

Bag 1 -

Pacifica Rollerball in Tahitian Gardenia

Eyebrow gel - totally worthless to me, I have no eyebrows, lol

Yaby in honey

Mirabella lipstick in Pixie - it's a different color, but I'm excited to try it!

Zoya in pink!!

Bag 2 -

St Tropez!!!

Juice Beauty Lipgloss (is there a color? I can't figure it out, but I love it)

Yaby in buff

Mirabella lipstick in Posy

Zoya in purple!!

The only thing I didn't want was the eyebrow gel, but I'm so excited about everything else that I'm ok with it!!  I kind-of wanted a blue Zoya to give to a co-worker, but pink and purple are pretty awesome, so I'm ok.  I'm super happy with the variety, and glad that I ended up with 2 lipsticks in 2 different colors.  Woohoo!  This is the first month that I've loved my ipsy way more than my birchbox.

Also, you ladies need to slow down.  I was gone for 2.5 days and there were over 1,100 posts to catch up on.  Needless to say, I skipped to the end.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exact same situation with my bags.
> 
> Got the same bags as well! I'm even more curious now, since multiple people have gotten this.


 Im fairly certain my bags will be this exact variation. Both my bags have shipped, and their weights seem to correspond to the weights of the other bags that are exactly the same.

one of my bags, the second one, is .3996, which seems to be on point for the one that has the rollerball, lipstick and brow gel.

The first one im not too sure yet. Its .515 which makes me think it may be the nume oil one, but I'm crossing my fingers for the macadamia.


----------



## SweetTea (May 13, 2013)

The glamroom is accurate for my bag that I've already gotten:

*yaby*
concealer refills



*Zoya*
Nail Polish



*Juice Beauty*
Reflecting Gloss


 *Macadamia*
Healing Oil Treatment






 *Nume*
Finishing Serum



*Pacifica*
Luminizing Body Butter

And this is what is showing up on my second bag that hasn't shipped yet... I hope it is accurate because this was the combo I wanted! I'm meh on the brow gel, not that exciting, but I'm glad it hopefully wont be another hair oil. 

*yaby*
concealer refills



*Zoya*
Nail Polish



*Anastasia*
Mini Clear Brow Gel



*Mirabella*
Colour Sheers Lipstick



*Pacifica*
Roll On Perfume


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If people used key words in their trades then it would help the search engine more. For example, say I had a bunch stuff listed I would add "Birchbox May 2013" or "May Glam Bag 2013" or "Ipsy Spring Fling May 2013" in the body of the post so the forum's search engine picks it up. The more specific a person is with what they're listing the easier and faster the search is.


 Thanks for taking the time to respond and to read my posts and for all the information!

Ipsy has changed the FaceBook swap forum and has broken it down into months/bags as i was suggesting, so I am going to give that a shot!

I appreciate that the moderators are all so attentive! Thanks, Zadi.


----------



## blondie415 (May 13, 2013)

I ordered two subscriptions wasn't to pleased with the first bag and then just found out today the second bag is the complete same thing. I don't use eyebrow gel and I don't use lipsticks really upset


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glam Rooms...
> 
> ...


 what was your weight for the first bag by the way?


----------



## Flowerfish (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I just signed re subbed- this bag looks awesome. My glam room is showing mirabella lipstick, zoya, perfume roller,yaby, &amp; the brow gel - does this mean that's what I'm getting ? Thanks Lovely Ladies!!


 I just registered for the first time ever!  I thought I would be too late for the May bag, but I'm not.  My Glam Room shows the exact same items as yours.  If that is what I am really getting I will be happy, I have certain color preferences, but for the most part I think I will like this stuff


----------



## Trystelle (May 13, 2013)

Has anyone else gotten this cool Mirabella glimmer gloss?

It looks like this on the front (the one that says hourglass) but says Mirabella.  It is beautiful.  Did I just luck out?





Trystelle


----------



## Rochellena (May 13, 2013)

I really hope I end up getting the items in the "default" pic or at least the brow gel, a second lipstick in a different color would be nice too (I got it in Daydream in my first bag and it's the first lipstick I've ever fallen in love with). I'm also really hoping for the polish in Julie too, but really any of the colors but a duplicate would be great, and even a duplicate can be traded or gifted easily enough.  I know several people are very unhappy about the variation in the bags, but I don't know, I like it. As long as the products in the bags retain similar value (no bags with full sized glosses and a zoya while other bags get a tiny perfume vial and 2 foil packets of lotion), I will be satisfied. I'm not always going to get my first choice of things, but I might find things I have never wanted under normal circumstances (the lipstick in this bag for example.) Basically, don't get me piddly little nothing of samples while giving other people generous deluxe or full sizes, and I will be satisfied with little bag envy. Just my .02 of course, which is worth less than nothing.


----------



## evelynne (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You got two Zoya's in Blu?


 No I got two Zoyas in neely, I actually dont like blu because it doesnt suitmy skin tone


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The glamroom is accurate for my bag that I've already gotten:
> 
> ...


 what was your weight/ which variation did you get for the first bag? Im still trying to figure out mine

edit: never mind. I realized you had the body butter.


----------



## Squidling (May 13, 2013)

I received the Zoya in geigei, the pink color. Sooo not feeling it - anything but pink! I also got the rollerball in Vanilla, kind of bummed, was hoping for the macadamia oil.


----------



## blondie415 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Trystelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this cool Mirabella glimmer gloss?
> 
> ...


 wish I got that


----------



## lovepink (May 13, 2013)

Lucky!  Pink is the color I am hoping for but based on my contents it is unlikely I will get it (fingers crossed though).  Thank goodness for the Zoya code though!  If I don't get GeiGei in my bag I am buying it from Zoya.  Had my eye on that one for a while!



> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Zoya in geigei, the pink color. Sooo not feeling it - anything but pink! I also got the rollerball in Vanilla, kind of bummed, was hoping for the macadamia oil.


----------



## Yukiko (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I miss home, but I also love it here so who knows what will happen.


 

Awe... what part of NY did you live in?


----------



## juli8587 (May 13, 2013)

Loved my bag it was my first one ever.   Super cute bag, Mirabella colour sheers lipstick in Daydream (havent tried the color hope it fits), Pacifica roll on in Tahitian Gardenia (like gardenias just hope its not overwelming), im not crazy about a brow gel might swap it, yaby concelar in buff hope color fits and lastly zoya polish in Gie Gie will swap not crazy about the color.  .39 weight


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 13, 2013)

My bag!  Pardon the crappy photo, sorry.  My shipping weight was 0.5448 lbs, UD shadow included.

I got:

1) Zoya in Blu

2) Yaby in buff (much loling about this on my part.  I'm a whiter than white redheaded Irish girl)

3) Mirabella Lipstick in Daydream, which is a lovely sheer berry

4) Juice beauty gloss in pink

5) St. Tropez

6) UD in Glitter Rock!

Honestly, I'm thrilled with everything except the St. Tropez and Yaby.  I'll trade the St. Tropez, and I think will just use the Yaby as a primer.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 13, 2013)

I received my bag today!

I received:
Yaby concealer in Buff

Zoya polish in Blu

St. Tropez body lotion

Mirabella Colour Sheer lipstick in Posy

Juice Beauty lipgloss in Pink

Urban Decay Moondust shadow in Space Cowboy (YES!!!)





I really loved everything, but puzzled about how I got the items I did: I only have gloss selected on my profile, and I do NOT have self-tanner selected, but I received them both.  The lipstick is really pretty, and the gloss smells heavenly, but I probably won't use the St. Tropez.  the best item, hands down is the UD shadow.  I LOVE THIS STUFF and will wear it everywhere!!!

Forgot to mention, I also received the NuMe voucher for $110 off styling products.  My daughter has a birthday coming up.  Maybe she'll get a straightening iron (she starts middle school in the fall)!

My bag weighed 0.5544.

Still waiting on tracking for my second bag, but if the glam room is right (it wasn't for this bag), I am getting different things.  Yay!


----------



## RandeeJ9 (May 13, 2013)

My bag AND





the color of my lipstick "Pixie" The picture doesn't really do it justice, it's a bright coral


----------



## quene8106 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping that everyone who got products completely outside of their profile will write to ipsy and tell them "I am not happy because of..." ipsy needs to know that this program has been hit or miss to the point of being nearly random. The company needs to understand this so that they can fix it or tweak it or scrap it or whatever.


 done already. i am waiting for a response.


----------



## blondie415 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> done already. i am waiting for a response.


 I did already I got two different subscription two different profile and got the same two bags crazy told them to refund me and not to send me the second bag


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ewiggy (May 13, 2013)

did anyone get the Juice Beauty lipgloss in Guava?  I'm dying for it, but ended up with pink. heartbreak!


----------



## Flowerfish (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Glam Room is showing the concealer, brow gel, nail polish, lipstick, and rollerball. My bag has not shipped yet. I'm REALLY hoping that this is actually what they're going to send me because these are all the products I want. I'm just crossing my fingers that I don't get the gardenia scent.


 Same here.  My Glam Room shows the exact same items and I am really hoping I get the rollerball in the vanilla scent.  I already have the matching Pacifica vanilla lotion and love vanilla in general.  I do not like gardenia so the rollerball will be either a big win or lose for me.  If I do happen to get the gardenia I'll probably just end up giving it to a friend.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We got the exact same bag! And I'm also whiter than a statue! LOL


----------



## blondie415 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  My Glam Room shows the exact same items and I am really hoping I get the rollerball in the vanilla scent.  I already have the matching Pacifica vanilla lotion and love vanilla in general.  I do not like gardenia so the rollerball will be either a big win or lose for me.  If I do happen to get the gardenia I'll probably just end up giving it to a friend.


 My second subscription is the same as the first I emailed them bc I don't use eyebrowgels or lipsticks


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Right now my suggestion other than people adding the keywords to the body of their own classified is to label the classified as a specific month and shut it down when all items from that bag/box is traded or when it's a new month. So example, instead of me opening a Zadidoll's Trading Post thread I would open one as Zadi's May Ipsy Glam Bag items and list the items I have for trade or what I want to trade for.


 That sounds like a good idea! Not sure how to get the word out, though.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 13, 2013)

Squeeeeee! I love my bag! 

I love everything I got:

1) Julie (purple zoya) -- Purple is my fav color and I like to add to my purple polishes

2) Pacifica Tahitian Gardenia perfume roller (one of my favorite scents!!)

3) Nume (It is thick! But I am willing to try it out and see if my hair likes it.)

4) Yaby in Buff (Looks like it will work.)

5) Juice Beauty in dark sparkly pink (Oh man...this stuff smells amazing!...sooooo much better then their CC cream...I can't believe they even put out stuff that smells like the CC cream after smelling this) and it isn't sticky AT ALL!

ETA: Box Wt: 0.473


----------



## astrick1 (May 13, 2013)

Got my bag today, It was an okay one would have liked a diff color Zoya and I don't like the St. Tropez.

1) Zoya in Piaf

2) Yaby in buff

3) Juice beauty gloss in Fig

4) St. Tropez

5) NuMe Finishing Serum

Bag Weight was .545


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Squeeeeee! I love my bag!
> 
> ...


 how much did your bag weigh?


----------



## MissTrix (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what was your weight for the first bag by the way?


 Bag 1 weighs .4705. Sorry, I should have included that in my post.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 13, 2013)

Question about the Mirabella lipsticks. Are the only shades in our bags daydream, pixie and posy?

I have daydream and it looks nothing like the swatch on the Mirabella site. Posy seems a BIT closer to true. I haven't seen a swatch of pixie yet. Can anyone please put a swatch on here for me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irene- (May 13, 2013)

> I received my bag today! I received:


 Awwww your pic is so cute the way you set it up in the grass â™¥


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bag 1 weighs .4705. Sorry, I should have included that in my post.


 Ooh ok thanks!  mine weighs .515, so I might have a shot at the macadamia!


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I  am not a happy camper got my bag and it stinks. Got a lipstick that is almost a light purple color, got the perfume which I like, got an eybrow gel and don't have eyebrows I draw mine in. got the zoya in pink which is pretty and the conceler is the perfect color and won the moondust eyeshadow which is nice I hope my next bag is better
> 
> ...


 There's always EBay to sell whole bags at your cost plus shipping.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my bag today!
> 
> ...


 We are TOTALLY TWINSIES!!!! Yay! 






And your pic of the bag is gorgeous! Definitely with you that Space Cowboy is the highlight of this bag.  I lurve it!


----------



## skylola123 (May 13, 2013)

I feel like I am the only one who didn't want anything from Pacifica? I think I might be lol. 





I have smelled some of their scents at TJ Maxx and then the Blood Orange body cream that Ipsy sent out too and they are all very strong for me.


----------



## diana16 (May 13, 2013)

No bag for me today! I better get it tomorrow lol otherwise I will be very upset. haha I wish i had tracking on the 2nd sub


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same bag and the lipstick is so sheer and the eyebrow gel I cant use I think this was the worst bag they could send out


 I haven't swatched the lipstick yet, but if it is too sheer then I'll probably layer it over one of my matte lip stains to make a new shimmery color =) I would expect it to show up well for you though, your coloring seems perfect for sheer!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here! I got what was listed in my glam room. For reference, my shipping weight was 0.4829 and included the UD and April bag.
> 
> ...


 
I'm hoping for Honey because I know Pecan will be too dark. Since you said Honey works for you if you don't mind my asking what is your skin tone? A MAC # if you know it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (May 13, 2013)

Hi all! I've been following this thread (and the previous months' ipsy spoilers), but I just joined so that I can throw in my theory that those who subscribed after May 1st are going to get the generic bag that's being shown in the ads (Zoya, concealer, lipstick/lipgloss, brow gel, Pacifica roll-on).

I already got my May bag (0.5105 lbs) and I'm looking forward to trying everything out. It contained the Zoya in Jacqueline, concealer in Honey, Mirabella lipstick in Daydream, the Island Vanilla Roll-on, and the St. Tropez lotion (boo to that one).

I signed up for another bag on May 3rd after seeing the spoilers, and it's supposed to arrive tomorrow. It weighs 0.3989 lbs, which, by what other people are posting, will have the roll-on perfume, brow gel, and lipstick. The only bags I've seen with the brow gel have the Zoya in Gei Gei (light pink), which I'm not too thrilled about, but I'm sure I'll find a good home for it. I'm also hoping for the gardenia scent, the vanilla is too overpowering for me to wear with this warm weather.

I've been lusting after that Glimmeratti gloss after seeing it, it's so beautiful! But if my theory holds, then signing up for a bag now won't get me that gloss. Oh well, it's on sale on the Mirabella site and we have coupons for exactly this situation


----------



## lovepink (May 13, 2013)

No you are not alone!  I discovered Pacifica years ago (at the Soap opera in Madison, WI) and went on a kick for a while.  For me it comes down to their perfumes are strong but fade and the lotions there are other scents I like better.  But it is exciting they paired with Ipsy again and offered great discounts that are stackable so others can try the brand out!



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I am the only one who didn't want anything from Pacifica? I think I might be lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyManah (May 13, 2013)

I swatched the Space Cowboy I have and.... I just don't think it works for me. &gt;w&lt;! Sooooooooooooooooooo much glitter. I like it and all, but omg, there's so much glitter and I don't want to keep swatching it and ruining it. XD I don't think glitter works for me at aaaaall! I hope I'll be able to still trade it even though I swatched it. It was with a clean finger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wondering if anyone would want to trade it for Mirabella lipstick or pacifica rollerball? I just can't make this shadow work, even though I love everything else UD I've tried. &gt;_&lt; If you want to trade, just PM me. I use an online shipper and ship with delivery confirmation.

If I don't get a trade, I'll probably just pass it off on my niece for Christmas. Seems like something someone young and fun could pull off! I'm not fun, even though I'm young.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how much did your bag weigh?


 0.473  - forgot to add that! Sorry


----------



## wildsp187 (May 13, 2013)

People that thought they got mascara and brown eyeshadow probably don't follow the "for external use only" warnings on curling irons either.. Serves them right!


----------



## bowskt (May 13, 2013)

My Glam Room says I'm getting the Zoya and concealer (obviously) and then the lipstick (yay! I don't really have a preference, but Pixi looks like fun!), roller perfume and then the 'or' hair product. I'm pretty meh about the hair product, only because I just got the soy renewal last month, plus I own moroccanoil and so I'm pretty saturated in hair oil products at the moment. I have never tried either so I'll definitely give them a try, but finishing serum usually just makes my hair greasy or just doesn't work (I have curly hair that prefers air drying and serums seem better for thick straight hair or those that use lots of heat styling) and I am unsure about what the Macademia oil is used for (like a hot oil treatment or is it leave in?). I think I would have prefered a pacifica butter, or even the St Tropez just to try something super new and out of my comfort zone. I'm super excited because my bag should come tomorrow!


----------



## Yeti (May 13, 2013)

Yay, mine was delivered today as well!!!!!! I am really excited, the polish is a color I like and I really wanted to try out the Pacifica.  The concealer seems like a good match for me.  My second bag is showing the possibly default pic, but if that is what I end up with I will have gotten absolutely everything I hoped for between the two.  

Weight for this bag is .5107:


----------



## diana16 (May 13, 2013)

You know it really bothers me when people on their FB page say they didnt like their bag and they want a refund, I mean no one forced you to pay I just think its so funny the way people demand things


----------



## MissAprosexia (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag finally came! But for some reason I got two instead of one (i resisted temptation and only bought one) but theyre both identical except the hair product
> 
> ...


 Wow, they're really not paying any attention to our profiles, are they?  I'm fair, and so are my mother and grandmother and we all got "buff"


----------



## jams (May 13, 2013)

hey- got my bag today- hoping to trade some variations--Does anyone want to trade their zoya for my neely or their gardenia roll on for my vanilla?


----------



## bowskt (May 13, 2013)

> You know it really bothers me when people on their FB page say they didnt like their bag and they want a refund, I mean no one forced you to pay I just think its so funny the way people demand things


 I feel the same way! Its crazy how entitled some of the people there are! The way I see it is I am paying 15 dollars a bag for 4-5 things, so that's 3-4 dollars each. (Even cheaper for you guys in the US!) That's so cheap! Revlon at the drugstore will set you back 8-10 dollars a lipstick, and we got sent a 22 dollar one for 4 dollars? Its not as though you return a kinder suprise egg if you don't like the suprise toy! The surprise is the fun!


----------



## MissTrix (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People that thought they got mascara and brown eyeshadow probably don't follow the "for external use only" warnings on curling irons either.. Serves them right!








HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for Honey because I know Pecan will be too dark. Since you said Honey works for you if you don't mind my asking what is your skin tone? A MAC # if you know it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got matched at Mac once like a decade ago, but the lady said they discontinued my shade so I never went back.. I wear Lancome powder in Matte Honey III, if that helps. I definitely have yellow undertones, and I'm like a tan/olive coloring. I think my coloring is similar to yours based on your pic, so I think Honey would work fine for you. If there's flash on you in the pic, then I would say Honey could be slightly lighter than your skintone, but I think concealer is supposed to be, right? Honey actually matches me exactly, so I might use it as a spot concealer rather than under my eyes. I would agree that Pecan is probably too dark for you to use as a concealer. Hopefully you'll get Honey!


----------



## irene- (May 13, 2013)

> People that thought they got mascara and brown eyeshadow probably don't follow the "for external use only" warnings on curling irons either.. Serves them right! Â





> HAHAHAHAHAÂ


 I made that face too when I read her post


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know it really bothers me when people on their FB page say they didnt like their bag and they want a refund, I mean no one forced you to pay I just think its so funny the way people demand things


 Ipsy won't refund them on "I don't like it" because with ALL beauty box subscriptions you're buying an "unknown". The only exception is Beauty Army and Beauty Fix where you can pick what you want. Beauty boxes are a gamble because the products are random even if it's based on your profile it's still random. Don't like the gamble then don't subscribe. Don't like what you got swap it or sell it on EBay but don't expect Ipsy to refund you on "I don't like it".


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Hi all! I've been following this thread (and the previous months' ipsy spoilers), but I just joined so that I can throw in my theory that those who subscribed after May 1st are going to get the generic bag that's being shown in the ads (Zoya, concealer, lipstick/lipgloss, brow gel, Pacifica roll-on). I already got my May bag (0.5105 lbs) and I'm looking forward to trying everything out. It contained the Zoya in Jacqueline, concealer in Honey, Mirabella lipstick in Daydream, the Island Vanilla Roll-on, and the St. Tropez lotion (boo to that one). I signed up for another bag on May 3rd after seeing the spoilers, and it's supposed to arrive tomorrow. It weighs 0.3989 lbs, which, by what other people are posting, will have the roll-on perfume, brow gel, and lipstick. The only bags I've seen with the brow gel have the Zoya in Gei Gei (light pink), which I'm not too thrilled about, but I'm sure I'll find a good home for it. I'm also hoping for the gardenia scent, the vanilla is too overpowering for me to wear with this warm weather. I've been lusting after that Glimmeratti gloss after seeing it, it's so beautiful! But if my theory holds, then signing up for a bag now won't get me that gloss. Oh well, it's on sale on the Mirabella site and we have coupons for exactly this situation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh gosh! I just totally realized the bag combo showing up for all of us who subbed late is the exact one they put in the promo pic. It would also explain why we didn't see any bags with the pink zoya or Anastasia at first. So I'm guessing our glam rooms are right then, even unshipped bags :-/ Oh well! Risk of multiple subs! Crossing my fingers for a different Pacifica sent &amp; mirabella lip color! Thanks for bringing that up. I had totally overlooked that.


----------



## Antidentite (May 13, 2013)

Zadi, here is my correspondence with Ipsy about the double lip items

Hello!

Just got my bag today and I got both lip items. In the preview I believe it says the lip items would be the gloss OR the lipstick. The only item I received from the last preview (the one where we were supposed to get two items from) is the St. Tropez tanner. Was this a mistake or intentional?

---

Hi,

Thanks for checking in! Some subscribers may have received both a Mirabella lipstick and Juice lipgloss, despite it being sneak peeked as an "or" item, is because ipsyMatch (more to come on that soon athttp://facebook.com/ipsy) discovered that they are big fans of lip products! Every subscriber will get one or the other and some subscribers who told us they love lip products will get both - Enjoy!

---

Lisa,

Hmm, interesting, in the future IPSY probably shouldn't advertise it as an
OR item unless it definitely is one. I wasn't exactly thrilled to get
both, I was more excited to get a surprise from the remaining 8 items.
Thanks for your time and speedy response.

----

Hi

Please know that we truly value your feedback, as it is the only way we will continue to improve. We are working hard to continuously offer the best personalization in Glam Bags each month using ipsymatch technology, and we appreciate your suggestion on the concealer and foundation point. We think these are really fun products to try out in sample sizes, and are so sorry that your shade was not a great match. We have passed your concern along to our team, and will do our very best to make sure you receive great products, picked just for you moving forward. Thanks again for your email, and please let me know if I can answer any questions for you.

----

Whaaaa??????  I missed the part where I mentioned concealer and foundation.


----------



## fayeX (May 13, 2013)

I also got the exactly same items as the official picture shows.

What's more interesting, *my two accounts get the same items! *I chose different answers in the quiz except skin color,hair color and eye color.

*DO THEY REALLY CARE ABOUT OTHER QUESTIONS???*


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

I have to say I am totally impressed with the Pacifica rollerball - 6+ hours and still going strong! Love it!


----------



## saidfreeze (May 13, 2013)

Bag nÃºmero UNO!



What's the deal with the concealer. I am ghostly and buff is far too dark. Please tell me there was a lighter one- I can't believe I'm THAT pale! I actually used the tanner today surprisingly I'm a fan! Can this be used in ones face? The gloss smells good but like penicillin at the same time... Beautifully sparkly! EDIT: Also I cut it off but the liner is reddish


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do all of the glam rooms say this?  I checked two of my accounts on there and I didn't receive the lipstick or brow gel in the first one.  Instead I got that nume hair stuff and the juice beauty lipgloss.
> 
> ...


 I hope this hasn't been said already--still working my way through the last 10 pages or so, lol!--but I have a question.  I know that as of an hour ago--about 9:30 pm eastern time--you could still sign up for a bag and get one for May.  Has anyone done this?  Did your gallery change?  I know, I'm already the crazy person with 4 bags coming.  There were several items I wanted that I now know I'm not going to get, but I'm not sure I have enough to trade for all I want.  I'm getting 2 juice beauty glosses and 2 lipsticks--with different colors, that could work ok.  I would even like another of those.  However, I am not getting any Pacifica lotion and no Mirabella gloss.  Those were things I really wanted.

Soooo...crazy me signed up for account #5 to see what it would assign to me.  This is what I got.  I immediately cancelled and according to my bank records the charge was reversed.  So I'm just wondering if they have run out of all other bags and those who sign up late are all going to get the above assortment???  OR...  Is this what will pop up when you first sign up, but then it will change later on based on your profile???  If anyone out there does a late sign up, and gets something besides this, please let me know.  Yeah, I don't NEED another bag, but it is such a good deal that I could justify it.  I mean, just the 1 extra juice beauty gloss will cost me $15 before discounts and not including shipping.  The Mirabella lipstick is $22 before discounts and not including shipping.  $10 isn't much.  And I'm thinking trading colors when you have the same product will be easier than seeking a different product entirely.  Thanks guys!!!


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> I also got the exactly same items as the official picture shows. What's more interesting, *my two accounts get the same items!* I chose different answers in the quiz except skin color,hair color and eye color. *DO THEY REALLY CARE ABOUT OTHER QUESTIONS???*


 It seems that anyone who subbed after May 1st got the generic bag. Since they started packing bags on May 1st they could only ensure that people subbed before then would get a more customized bag based on their quiz answers. Wish I would've known that was the case before I subbed for a 3rd account, but live and learn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully you can use the b/s/t board to get what you want!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 13, 2013)

> I also got the exactly same items as the official picture shows. What's more interesting, *my two accounts get the same items!* I chose different answers in the quiz except skin color,hair color and eye color. *DO THEY REALLY CARE ABOUT OTHER QUESTIONS???*


 Same here, I already got my first bag and it is what is listed on the official picture, but I chose a different eye color on my second one. I'm blue gray. I have blue on my first account and gray on my second. I haven't gotten a shipping email or your glam room has been updated email yet, so I hope it changes.


----------



## irene- (May 13, 2013)

> Whaaaa??????Â  I missed the part where I mentioned concealer and foundation.


 Wow, seems like they have big mess over there. Can't even get their emails straight.


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

Sweet swirling onion rings! (Anyone catch that reference? Ha!) My main account bag got to Anchorage tonight! I should get it tomorrow :-D this is such an improvement over last month, way to go USPS!


----------



## votedreads (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, mine was delivered today as well!!!!!! I am really excited, the polish is a color I like and I really wanted to try out the Pacifica.  The concealer seems like a good match for me.  My second bag is showing the possibly default pic, but if that is what I end up with I will have gotten absolutely everything I hoped for between the two.
> 
> Weight for this bag is .5107:


 whats the Mirabella stuff?


----------



## LadyManah (May 13, 2013)

Posting my bag and a swatch (kinda bad!) Of the Mirabella lipstick in posy. I actually really love the lipstick. :3


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 13, 2013)

So my bags still MIA.. When do you think I should contact Ipsy? It's had no updates in going on 6 days and its basically "here" it just hasn't been trackable since DHL gave it to USPS 6 days ago. It should be here now because the USPS facility they gave it to its oh about 30 minutes from my house, so whenever I have other packages go through there they usually give it to my towns USPS either the same day or next day.


----------



## irene- (May 13, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I nominate this to be your profile pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know it really bothers me when people on their FB page say they didnt like their bag and they want a refund, I mean no one forced you to pay I just think its so funny the way people demand things


 I know! I think that if you know what you want, you should just go buy it from the store.. you can still see what people are getting in their bags/boxes onilne and get what you like. Sephora is awesome about letting you sample products before you buy, and you can even return purchases if they don't work for you. There are drugstores that also let you return used beauty products. Order online if you like getting a package! I joined ipsy to be able to try different products and brands that I wouldn't normally come across or have the guts to buy and try. Even though it's only my second month, I feel like I'm getting exactly what I signed up for. I wasn't very impressed with the April bag when I first opened it.. I was like wtf when I saw the hot pink blush lol but it actually looks nice on me! Obviously we'll all have stuff that we prefer, but that's just part of the process.


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my bags still MIA.. When do you think I should contact Ipsy? It's had no updates in going on 6 days and its basically "here" it just hasn't been trackable since DHL gave it to USPS 6 days ago. It should be here now because the USPS facility they gave it to its oh about 30 minutes from my house, so whenever I have other packages go through there they usually give it to my towns USPS either the same day or next day.


 Have you tried clicking on the USPS link on the bottom of the DHL tracking?


----------



## ling168 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi, here is my correspondence with Ipsy about the double lip items
> 
> ...


 I think it was probably such a common issue that they probably had to add it to their general responses and likely forgot to take that part out. Glad to know they're actually reading what we write them and their responses lol.


----------



## MissTrix (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my bags still MIA.. When do you think I should contact Ipsy? It's had no updates in going on 6 days and its basically "here" it just hasn't been trackable since DHL gave it to USPS 6 days ago. It should be here now because the USPS facility they gave it to its oh about 30 minutes from my house, so whenever I have other packages go through there they usually give it to my towns USPS either the same day or next day.


 I agree, that is unusually long for something so close. I would contact them. It can't hurt.


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems that anyone who subbed after May 1st got the generic bag. Since they started packing bags on May 1st they could only ensure that people subbed before then would get a more customized bag based on their quiz answers.
> 
> ...


 I think my bag is the "generic" bag, but I've been subbed since April.. I really wish we knew how they decided who got what! I'm just glad I got a matching concealer, I can understand the ladies that are fair and getting dark concealers being upset since that's pretty straight forward to match from the profiles.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 13, 2013)

> Have you tried clicking on the USPS link on the bottom of the DHL tracking?


 Ya that's how I noticed USPS hasn't even gotten it even though DHL says they have it.


----------



## Trixieboo (May 13, 2013)

Hey All - May will be my first Ipsy bag. It seems like ipsy wanted to spoil what I'm getting - I may get the following items:

Yaby concealer

Zoya Polish

Juice Beauty lipgloss

Macadamia oil OR Nume oil

St. Tropez OR Pacifica bronzing butter

My bag weight is: 0.5491

It's currently sitting in Compton, CA. 

If I truly do get either of the bronzing thingys - does anyone want to trade? I was really hoping for the vanilla roll on.


----------



## Trixieboo (May 13, 2013)

Me too - I'm bagless as of tonight. I'm hoping I'll get mine tomorrow. Reading all of these posts is just making me more anxious of me getting my bag.


----------



## kira685 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya that's how I noticed USPS hasn't even gotten it even though DHL says they have it.


 Ohh you should definitely contact someone then! that really sucks! =(


----------



## Shannon28 (May 13, 2013)

I just messaged you. My first bag is the light one, so I'm pretty sure I have a rollerball. My second is showing the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm stoked to maybe get two mirabella lipsticks though.


----------



## Trixieboo (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> main account. pretty spot on in terms of things I would like (Macadamia and St. Tropez are two of my fav brands, so much co that i own both the products already, but more is always appreciated!)
> 
> ...


  Your first Bag is exactly what is projected to be in mine. ::crosses fingers for Macadamia oil::


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People that thought they got mascara and brown eyeshadow probably don't follow the "for external use only" warnings on curling irons either.. Serves them right!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 



hahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAA



 dyin on the floor!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (May 13, 2013)

> If you get two sign ups this month you will get one in June's bag (well either that or the bauble bar bracelet)


I did two additional bags off of my daughter's referral but at this rate I am thinking I'll just end up with the bracelet. I'm usually so positive, I dont know why ipsy makes me such a whiner lol


----------



## jbrookeb (May 13, 2013)

I can honestly say I'll be pleased with anything I get and can find a great use for all of it. I just want mine! Waiting is lame and after my poopy day, I could have used a fun surprise. But, there's always tomorrow!


----------



## cari12 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can honestly say I'll be pleased with anything I get and can find a great use for all of it. I just want mine! Waiting is lame and after my poopy day, I could have used a fun surprise. But, there's always tomorrow!


 I love your attitude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to you getting your bag tomorrow!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That picture of you is very beautiful!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

> I love your attitude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to you getting your bag tomorrow!Â


 Woohoo!! Thank you, and if you haven't received yours yet, same to you! I hear Tuesday is a great day to receive Ipsy! Hahaha (the Pinot Grigio is having its way with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love your attitude
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, as hard as it might be to describe, how is the Vanilla perfume, to those who got it? Is it like.... a strong, dead-on Vanilla scent? I got mine, and it is the Tahiti one, but when I saw others here getting Vanilla, I kinda got sad. D:
> 
> Vanilla and Milk &amp; Honey are two of my favorite basic scents.


 It's really nice...just a warm vanilla...it doesn't smell foodie, if that makes sense, a more grown up vanilla...if you have ever smelled coconut vanilla by Lavanila, it reminds me a bit of that! It's not strong...it smells really good with the luminizing body butter I got, I wore them both today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

> Haha! I got one today and am expecting my 2nd tomorrow. It's an Ipsy kind of week! Enjoy that Pinot, I'm about to pour a glass of Chardonnay myself ;-)


 Ipsy drinksy party!!!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

ipsy charge my CC again... does that mean I get another bag ? hahhahaa


----------



## jesemiaud (May 14, 2013)

I got my first bag tonight...I like pretty much everything.

I got (weight = .5497):

St Tropez...I was initially going to put this on my  trade list, but I think I will actually give this a try. Who knows...maybe I'll like it. And if I don't, I've already gotten my money's worth.

Zoya -- Blu. This was the color I wanted most, so yay!

Juice Beauty Gloss in pink - this to my daughter who loved it

Mirabella lipstick in Daydream - pretty color

Concealer in Buff - matches perfectly.

UD in Space Cowboy . Way too sparkly for me, but my daughter absolutely loves it!

If my glam room photo is right, then my 2nd ipsy bag is the generic bag they are showing. I hope it's not though, because I already have that pink Zoya and I'm not really feeling the rollerball. I'm sure I can trade though. Overall, excellent value!


----------



## Yukiko (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's really nice...just a warm vanilla...it doesn't smell foodie, if that makes sense, a more grown up vanilla...if you have ever smelled coconut vanilla by Lavanila, it reminds me a bit of that! It's not strong...it smells really good with the luminizing body butter I got, I wore them both today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Sounds kind of like the vanilla candle I have in the living room. Hmm.... kind of wish I still got it (or at least a chance to smell it), but the Tahiti one still isn't bad. Never smelled that coconut vanilla before, but I got that body butter as well. Sounds like a match made in heaven though!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang, I just got my bag and I have to say I'm bummed!  Every other picture on this page looks more my taste than what I actually got. I will definitely be putting some stuff up for trade (even the moondust - zodiac looks pretty in real life, but I would have preferred pretty much any other color since they all seem more wearable to me).  The Zoya is Blu, the yaby is buff (too dark!) and the juice beauty is pink.  Good thing popsugar sent me some pacifica already!


 Hey--You got exactly what I did--colors and all!  If I got gloss, I did want pink, but I would have preferred purple or pink polish, a lighter concealer, and UD in pink or purple.  That said, the blu polish is not my least favorite.  I do love green shadows.  I have heard some say the concealer may look too dark, but looks lighter when you put it on.  Now the Nume--if I had to get oil, I would have preferred the Macadamia.  The St. Tropez--again, would have preferred the Pacifica shimmer lotion.  I haven't decided if I will trade or what I will trade just yet.  I want to wait on my other bags to get here first.  It is killing me not to open the UD or pink gloss though!  I may have to give in on one of those.  Probably the gloss.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first bag tonight...I like pretty much everything.
> 
> ...


 Good bag! I got the Daydream too and at first I hated it. But now it's actually growing on me. I think you might be the only person who doesn't like Space Cowboy! I would definitely trade mine with you, but it's just as sparkly, just a different color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've only used UD glosses before. Not sure if all their shadows are this sparkly, but I definitely like that aspect of it. Just not feeling the color I got. Meh. If I can't trade it for another, I shall make it work. It'll give my eyes some drama!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh! And I'm trying to decide if I want to paint my nails in Blu tonight or if it's too late. hmm...


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi, here is my correspondence with Ipsy about the double lip items
> 
> ...


 I think I know what happened in the response you received. They use form replies and customize the reply. I've been to the office last year and this is how it was done last year and how I'm thinking they're still doing it. It happens because there are only a few ladies that reply to the emails sent and they have to go through over 1,000 emails a day so they have pre-written emails that they customize a bit to respond. It's like our infractions, we have pre-written ones that we can customize to fit the reason we're sending a warning or infraction to a person but it happens from time to time where we forget to customize it as well as it should.

If I were you I'd just swap out the item I didn't want with someone in the classified section for something I wanted OR hold on to it and put together a little swap box to swap with someone.



> Originally Posted by *fayeX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got the exactly same items as the official picture shows.
> 
> ...


 On their website there is a notice that anything after the 1st won't be customized. "_*PLEASE NOTE! *Any changes made after the 1st of the month will NOT be reflected in that next month's Glam Bag. We begin prepping out bags on the 1st of the month._" - Ipsy. My guess is that anyone who signed up for a bag after May 1 will get the default bag (shown in the ad) so unless that what you want I wouldn't sign up for another bag since it may not be customized. Next month the bags should be customized.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first bag tonight...I like pretty much everything.
> 
> ...


 We got the EXACT same bag (except the UD) and mine was delivered today. Hmmmm makes you wonder! I would LOVE Space Cowboy-- so purty! I got a different UD. Still lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping that everyone who got products completely outside of their profile will write to ipsy and tell them "I am not happy because of..." ipsy needs to know that this program has been hit or miss to the point of being nearly random. The company needs to understand this so that they can fix it or tweak it or scrap it or whatever.


 I am really thinking of writing and saying "don't just assume that all fair to light skinned ladies want tanning products."  I really think that is what they did for the St. Tropez!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

I realized that my Urban Decay shadow is mislabeled. My color is definitely Intergalactic (the violet) but the sticker/seal says Glitter Rock (the pink) 

Weird! 

To answer the question about all of Urban Decay shadows being sparkly-- no, absolutely not. The Moondust shadows are particularly metallic and sparkly. That is why they are called "moondust"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They are new (well, they have been reformulated and relaunched) so this is a promotion for them, all these free samples. 

I love mine, but I ALSO want Glitter Rock &amp; Space Cowboy. 

I have not opened mine yet. Still admiring the packaging.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On their website there is a notice that anything after the 1st won't be customized. "_*PLEASE NOTE! *Any changes made after the 1st of the month will NOT be reflected in that next month's Glam Bag. We begin prepping out bags on the 1st of the month._" - Ipsy. My guess is that anyone who signed up for a bag after May 1 will get the default bag (shown in the ad) so unless that what you want I wouldn't sign up for another bag since it may not be customized. Next month the bags should be customized.


 I did start a whole new profile and account, not changing anything, but starting anew. Do you think this still applies?


----------



## ktb1 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipping notification for my Pacifica order! Woot!


 Me too!  What a fast turn around time!


----------



## quene8106 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  What a fast turn around time!


 me three! i thought it would take forever due to everyone ordering this weekend from ipsy...


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I realized that my Urban Decay shadow is mislabeled. My color is definitely Intergalactic (the violet) but the sticker/seal says Glitter Rock (the pink)
> 
> ...


 That's what I figured, that this sort of sparkle was specific to the Moondusts. I like it! I tend to like some shimmer on my eyes, anyway. I was hoping for Space Cowboy or Diamond Dog (I think, the dark brown one), but the one I got (grey) isn't terrible. I tend to be kinda boring and neutral in my eye colors, but even this one is ok. I can make it work if I need to. I'm just glad I didn't get pink or green. I can't do anything with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does everyone's glam room have a blurb about the shadows or just people who got them? On my first account the blurb is there and I got the shadow. On my second account the blurb is there but since it hasn't shipped I don't know if I got one or not.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does everyone's glam room have a blurb about the shadows or just people who got them? On my first account the blurb is there and I got the shadow. On my second account the blurb is there but since it hasn't shipped I don't know if I got one or not.


 Yes. Everyone's has it.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me three! i thought it would take forever due to everyone ordering this weekend from ipsy...


 I got my email this morning! I am also really impressed with them because I thought it would take a while with us slamming their site over the weekend. Kudos to them!


----------



## quene8106 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does everyone's glam room have a blurb about the shadows or just people who got them? On my first account the blurb is there and I got the shadow. On my second account the blurb is there but since it hasn't shipped I don't know if I got one or not.


 this blurb?

*Limited Bonus Item* for active community members (content creators on and off ipsy, and frequent contributors to our Facebook page and other ipsy communities). Learn more

I got it on my 2nd account that has yet to be shipped so I don't know if I got one or not.  I saw it in my first account as well and I didn't get a shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this blurb?
> 
> ...


 Ah blerg. It was probably a bit greedy to hope for the possibility of a second.

I just tracked my Pacifica order.... I should be getting it Wednesday. That's my birthday! I can't believe they will get it here so quickly, and I will LOVE opening it on my birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 14, 2013)

I just tried the yaby concealer in "pecan" and it goes perfectly with my skin! ugh i just bought the bobbi brown corrector and nars creamy concealers a few weeks ago =/  I'm nc40 at MAC for reference.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

For those intimidated to wear Moondusts as a shadow. These make fantastic liners. Take an angled liner, dampen the brush then swipe the brush across the shadow and finally apply it to your eyelid as you would any other liner. If you're even intimidated by that then try it on your bottom eye and a normal black or dark brown on the top. It'll look hot.


----------



## evelynne (May 14, 2013)

Have we confirmed the "default" bag going to everyone who suscribed after may1st yet? Because I actually want the default bag and am looking to trade


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! I think that if you know what you want, you should just go buy it from the store.. you can still see what people are getting in their bags/boxes onilne and get what you like. Sephora is awesome about letting you sample products before you buy, and you can even return purchases if they don't work for you. There are drugstores that also let you return used beauty products. Order online if you like getting a package! I joined ipsy to be able to try different products and brands that I wouldn't normally come across or have the guts to buy and try. Even though it's only my second month, I feel like I'm getting exactly what I signed up for. I wasn't very impressed with the April bag when I first opened it.. I was like wtf when I saw the hot pink blush lol but it actually looks nice on me! Obviously we'll all have stuff that we prefer, but that's just part of the process.


 OK, so I'm one of those picky people, lol!  I did complain a lot about Birchbox, but I'm not really complaining about this month's Ipsy bag.  You do get a great value.  And I think you kind of have to step back and realize that when the value is this great, you are going to get picky people who subscribe to save money.  But if they don't get what they want, they will complain.  That's the problem.  Yes, you can buy all this stuff and get exactly what you want, BUT you cannot buy all this stuff and get it for as cheap as you can with Ipsy.  One bottle of Zoya alone is $8.  Again, I'm trying not to 'complain' because I realize that I'm getting a great deal and I can attempt to trade.  So those who complain without acknowledging the great deal they are getting--that kind of bothers me this month.  Those who complain because Ipsy is putting out variations and creating bag envy--that I understand.  Those who complain that they put a lot of time and effort into their profile quizzes only to find that their bag seemed totally random--that I understand too.  Ipsy has the value down pat (at least for this month, and even last month was good).  But they need to work on getting the right products to the right people.  I guess that means tweaking their computer program which assigns the bags.  The concealer colors being so far off--that's the biggest no-no of all in my book! 

Still, loving me some Ipsy!  I spent $40 to get 4 bags.  Now, I will get 4 zoya polishes which I think would cost $32 if I had bought them from zoya without a discount.  So for $8 more I get a TON of products--some I will like and some I won't.  I will try to trade to get 'better' things, but even without trading, I think I'll be happy overall.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Have we confirmed the "default" bag going to everyone who suscribed after may1st yet? Because I actually want the default bag and am looking to trade


 I haven't gotten it yet to confirm but I am fairly certain my 3rd bag will be the default bag (that I also got on bag #2 today). I am sure there are others who may have multiples of that bag too so check out the trade threads!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have we confirmed the "default" bag going to everyone who suscribed after may1st yet? Because I actually want the default bag and am looking to trade


 Not confirmed yet. Has anyone asked Ipsy directly yet?


----------



## MissTrix (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not confirmed yet. Has anyone asked Ipsy directly yet?


 I've seen a few people ask them &amp; they say that what you see on your profile is what you will receive in your bag.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2013)

I still feel like they wouldn't just send every single person who's bag hasn't shipped the exact same thing. I have an account that I took the quiz for but never actually even signed up for a bag &amp; those are the items it shows.

Just patiently waiting for my bag to ship &amp; we'll see if it changes.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 14, 2013)

Do I have to make another account to order a second bag?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do I have to make another account to order a second bag?


 Yep! Just with a different email/username.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> > Have we confirmed the "default" bag going to everyone who suscribed after may1st yet? Because I actually want the default bag and am looking to trade
> 
> 
> Not confirmed yet. Has anyone asked Ipsy directly yet?


 I emailed them earlier and they said once your account is processed, your glam room will update. Not sure what stage they consider it to be processed. But I do think it makes some sense for all the recent, post May 1st subbers to get that generic bag. We'll see when they start shipping.


----------



## Imberis (May 14, 2013)

My bag still isn't here and it's driving me nuts. My tracking information says it'll be here in a week. A week! The location it's in right now is only six hours away from me!




I have a regular subscription (as in, didn't just sign up before the cut-off date), so I don't know why mine didn't ship out with everyone else's packages. This is driving me nuts! LoL


----------



## bonita22 (May 14, 2013)

I know how you feel! My bag has been sitting in Phoenix since Saturday. I live like 25 miles away. I'm getting so impatient, if only I could just go pick it up.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 14, 2013)

> Yep! Just with a different email/username.


 Thanks. Just made another account.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those intimidated to wear Moondusts as a shadow. These make fantastic liners. Take an angled liner, dampen the brush then swipe the brush across the shadow and finally apply it to your eyelid as you would any other liner. If you're even intimidated by that then try it on your bottom eye and a normal black or dark brown on the top. It'll look hot.


 Oh. OH OH OH! I didn't even THINK of that, thank you for the tip! If I didn't need to go to bed *right* now, I would so be experimenting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, so I'm one of those picky people, lol!  I did complain a lot about Birchbox, but I'm not really complaining about this month's Ipsy bag.  You do get a great value.  And I think you kind of have to step back and realize that when the value is this great, you are going to get picky people who subscribe to save money.  But if they don't get what they want, they will complain.  That's the problem.  Yes, you can buy all this stuff and get exactly what you want, BUT you cannot buy all this stuff and get it for as cheap as you can with Ipsy.  One bottle of Zoya alone is $8.  Again, I'm trying not to 'complain' because I realize that I'm getting a great deal and I can attempt to trade.  So those who complain without acknowledging the great deal they are getting--that kind of bothers me this month.  Those who complain because Ipsy is putting out variations and creating bag envy--that I understand.  Those who complain that they put a lot of time and effort into their profile quizzes only to find that their bag seemed totally random--that I understand too.  Ipsy has the value down pat (at least for this month, and even last month was good).  But they need to work on getting the right products to the right people.  I guess that means tweaking their computer program which assigns the bags.  The concealer colors being so far off--that's the biggest no-no of all in my book!
> 
> Still, loving me some Ipsy!  I spent $40 to get 4 bags.  Now, I will get 4 zoya polishes which I think would cost $32 if I had bought them from zoya without a discount.  So for $8 more I get a TON of products--some I will like and some I won't.  I will try to trade to get 'better' things, but even without trading, I think I'll be happy overall.


 I don't think what you are doing is complaining. I totally agree that the concealers should have been better matched and ipsy really dropped the ball on that one - no way should a fair skinned person receive concealer in Honey, or an olive/tan person receive Vanilla! That is something I definitely think people should complain about, and ipsy should acknowledge their mistake. The style quiz answers should also be taken into consideration, but I think that's tricky when it comes to exposing people to things outside of their comfort zone versus they really really can't use that product (if that makes sense). And honestly, they just need to take out the part where you pick which stylists you like lol I just don't get it.. I ended up picking the ones that LOOKED more like me, coloring and hair texture wise, because they didn't look at all different to me stylewise.

Wanting your money back because you don't like what you got is what I think is the problem - you knew what you were getting into. They didn't say you are getting these 5 things and then sent you something completely different. We knew there was going to be more variation than usual (2 out of 8 products, multiple polish colors), and it did end up being even more variable than that, but I feel like that might have had to do with them trying to keep up with subscriptions and not waitlist people.. but either way, you still don't usually know exactly what you're getting until after it's shipped, even if it wasn't so variable. The sneak peeks are just that - sneak peaks and we guess and find out  what the products are when the glam room is updated _after_ bags have shipped.

You are right that the value is what needs to be acknowledged - your Zoya example nailed it (see what I did there? lol). I really do feel for the people who hate everything that they got in their bag because I know they felt disappointed when they finally got to open it, and that's a crappy way to feel. But I don't think they should be demanding their money back - they had a bad month, and can try to trade the stuff they don't like, or get some brownie points by passing them along to moms, sisters, cousins, friends, etc. They can even cancel and perhaps if enough people take that route, it will let ipsy know they shouldn't continue down the more variety route.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

Out of curiousity I calculated out the value of my bags - if I get the 3 I *think* I'll be getting then it came out to $165 of product. Granted personal value may not reflect that but it's still a heck of a deal for the $30 I paid!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And honestly, they just need to take out the part where you pick which stylists you like lol I just don't get it.. I ended up picking the ones that LOOKED more like me, coloring and hair texture wise, because they didn't look at all different to me stylewise.


 You are supposed to choose based on the videos they create-- the style of their makeup techniques.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I spent $40 to get 4 bags.  Now, I will get 4 zoya polishes which I think would cost $32 if I had bought them from zoya without a discount.  So for $8 more I get a TON of products--some I will like and some I won't.  I will try to trade to get 'better' things, but even without trading, I think I'll be happy overall.


 What will you do if you get four of the same color polish? Or three? Or two?


----------



## bonita22 (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Anastasia brow gel is fullsize?


----------



## bonita22 (May 14, 2013)

> What will you do if you get four of the same color polish? Or three? Or two?Â


 That's the same thing my hubby told me when I said I wanted a second bag this month. It was his "nice" way of saying no because I have too many subscriptions already. lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if the Anastasia brow gel is fullsize?


 It says 'Mini' in the glam room.


----------



## LindaD (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if the Anastasia brow gel is fullsize?


 It should be the mini size, which is 0.085 oz (versus the full size of 0.28 oz).


----------



## bonita22 (May 14, 2013)

> It says 'Mini' in the glam room.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Â It should be the mini size, which is 0.085 oz (versus the full size of 0.28 oz).


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still hope I get it.


----------



## LindaD (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Out of curiousity I calculated out the value of my bags - if I get the 3 I *think* I'll be getting then it came out to $165 of product. Granted personal value may not reflect that but it's still a heck of a deal for the $30 I paid!


 Each of my bags have an MSRP of over $50. When I think of how easily I can use $10, a makeup bag with five new products I get to play with each month (and that contains enough product to be used even after the month) is so worth it.


----------



## kira685 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if the Anastasia brow gel is fullsize?


 no, it's 0.085oz, which is about a third of the size of the full-size (0.28)


----------



## ewiggy (May 14, 2013)

> Wow, they're really not paying any attention to our profiles, are they? Â I'm fair, and so are my mother and grandmother and we all got "buff"


 Same! This is my first bag, and while I was excited to be able to customize via the quiz, it seems they completely ignored it. I'm the fairest you can be without being translucent, and I got 'buff'. Useless! Also got St. Tropez. DNW. But the finishing powder.. *grins*


----------



## kira685 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are supposed to choose based on the videos they create-- the style of their makeup techniques.


 I think I tried to go by that the first time, but not when I updated it. So like Promise has all these character and celebrity make up videos - that does mean if I like that kind of make up style (I'm going to call it all out dramatic looks), that's who I should pick? I'm not trying to be sarcastic or anything, lol I think I just really didn't get it... and I read, I swear! There just isn't enough to read lol =)


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if the Anastasia brow gel is fullsize?
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

I just randomly picked the stylists in the quiz too. Though I may try and go back through on the 2 accounts I'm keeping and read a bit more about each of them so I can pick my best matches before June's bag.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissAprosexia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, they're really not paying any attention to our profiles, are they?  I'm fair, and so are my mother and grandmother and we all got "buff"
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (May 14, 2013)

I only picked one stylist on my main account, Kandee Johnson. On my secondary account I think I chose 2 or 3 at random. I'm not even sure who I chose.


----------



## kira685 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just randomly picked the stylists in the quiz too. Though I may try and go back through on the 2 accounts I'm keeping and read a bit more about each of them so I can pick my best matches before June's bag.


 I figured I'm wasting time tonight anyway, and went to watch their videos, but Bethany doesn't even have any? and so I already gave up lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2013)

I hope this 'Ipsy match technology' stuff is going to work like they seem to think it will. I think it's a big expectation, and one that isn't easily achieved, to try to match bag variations up with the *right* people. It's really going to bite them in the @$$ if people start receiving things that they don't feel they should be receiving, based on their quiz answers. I wish them luck with it, but I'm definitely skeptical.


----------



## vetvivi (May 14, 2013)

hi ladies! i'm new here..wondering if anyone that received the mirabella lip sheers could post a picture of it with the color name. I am looking for the color that is advertised in the default bag on ipsy but unfortunately it seems as though the actual colors listed aren't quite a match with the colors advertised on the mirabella website. i want to make sure i'm picking the right color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## skylite (May 14, 2013)

My glam room looks like




But I received



Lipstick in charmed ? Gloss in fig - It looked separated and I don't like the smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Zoya in Blu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - the one I wanted. I love it ! St. Tropez - I'm crazy pale but this blends out pretty well. Might make my legs less glow in the dark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Concealer in buff - again, I'm crazy pale, but this blends really nice. Good coverage. So basically I got everything my glam room says except instead of the powder / liner / gloss I got the lipstick. I feel kind of misled by ipsy. They told us the gloss and lipsticks were "or" products, yet many of us are receiving both rather than two from the 8 item picture. Anyway. I'm pretty happy with my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all I'm missing is a rollerball. And I still have another bag coming so I'm hopeful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit : my bag was .4997


----------



## chelsbot92 (May 14, 2013)

OMG out for delivery! I'm so excited! Yesterday my tracking thing said it wouldn't be here till the 16th so I'm excited!


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this 'Ipsy match technology' stuff is going to work like they seem to think it will. I think it's a big expectation, and one that isn't easily achieved, to try to match bag variations up with the *right* people. It's really going to bite them in the @$$ if people start receiving things that they don't feel they should be receiving, based on their quiz answers. I wish them luck with it, but I'm definitely skeptical.


 I can see it being difficult for Ipsy to match up quiz answers to products for people who change there profile quiz like they change their undies.

ETA: I mean as they go on.  I'm giving them the chance since it is the first time they are trying this.  I was very happy with the stuff I got, but I know others were not.  I remember way back people saying that the concealer/foundations/etc were going to be too hard to match.  Maybe use the concealer for a base to eyeshadow if it doesn't work out as a concealer?


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

As of last night, my tracking shows Jacksonville, FL with an estimated delivery of May 20...? I sure hope that's not correct.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie415 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! I think that if you know what you want, you should just go buy it from the store.. you can still see what people are getting in their bags/boxes onilne and get what you like. Sephora is awesome about letting you sample products before you buy, and you can even return purchases if they don't work for you. There are drugstores that also let you return used beauty products. Order online if you like getting a package! I joined ipsy to be able to try different products and brands that I wouldn't normally come across or have the guts to buy and try. Even though it's only my second month, I feel like I'm getting exactly what I signed up for. I wasn't very impressed with the April bag when I first opened it.. I was like wtf when I saw the hot pink blush lol but it actually looks nice on me! Obviously we'll all have stuff that we prefer, but that's just part of the process.


 I asked for a refund or a replacement bc I got the same bag with both my subscriptions so how am I suppsed to try new things if I get the same.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked for a refund or a replacement bc I got the same bag with both my subscriptions so how am I suppsed to try new things if I get the same.


 Did you already get both bags?


----------



## blondie415 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both my accounts show this exact combo! I really don't want to brow gel (never used one), and the lipstick I'm skeptical about since I use very few shades. Happy that I am receiving the rollerballs though! The brow gels will definitely go up for trade. The lipstick and nail polishes are potential candidates depending upon the shade. Why did I have to get the exact combo on both my accounts? *face palm*
> 
> Of course, am yet to receive shipping info for either of my bags...


 I got the two same bags for my subscriptions. And my profiles are totally different. Guess my brow gels will be goin up for trade to and the lipsticks bc they are to light


----------



## JamieO (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked for a refund or a replacement bc I got the same bag with both my subscriptions so how am I suppsed to try new things if I get the same.


 Unfortunately, that's part of the gamble you take when you sign up for multiple bags.


----------



## jennm149 (May 14, 2013)

So I ended up with:

*Zoya in Blu*:  Already have the spring collection

*Yaby in Honey*:  I think this is the third darkest shade, and I have "Light" as my skin color.  When I was putting makeup on this morning, though, I held it next to the Laura Mercier undercover pot I have in shade 1, and the Honey was only slightly darker than the color concealer in that pot.  The honey is actually OK over the Secret Camoflauge (which is white) in the undereye area -- I couldn't use it to cover spots elsewhere on my face (too dark and orangey).  I do like the consistency, and may order a lighter shade to keep in my pallette.

*Pacifica rollerball in Gardenia*: this is OK.  Kind of reminds me of the Jungle Gardenia perfume my mom wore in the early 70s, though.

*Mirabella Lipsheer in Daydream*:  I really like this.  I don't like a lot of color on my lips and I don't like stuff that feels too heavy or goopy.  This fits the bill on both counts.

*Pacifica Bronzing Cream*:  I opened it to try, and am still undecided.  Might be OK on legs.  Certainly wouldn't use it on my face.

*UD Moonspun in Moonspoon*:  I really like this color -- the dark grey is very usable for me.  But, it was smashed up and glitter got everywhere!  I was able to save most of it by making a slurry with a little rubbing alcohol, smushing it back into the pot and leaving the cover open so it would dry out overnight, but I didn't try using it this morning.

I think I would have preferred the brow gel (which I use every day) to the bronzing cream, and any polish was going to be a duplicate, but I pretty pleased overall.

I'm thinking about placing an order with Camera Ready -- has anyone tried the Yaby heated lash curler?  If so, let me know how you liked it.  Thanks.


----------



## page5 (May 14, 2013)

> I asked for a refund or a replacement bc I got the same bag with both my subscriptions so how am I suppsed to try new things if I get the same.


 Unfortunately that's the chance you take when ordering multiple bags. The bags were ordered under different accounts, correct? How would Ipsy know two different accounts were for the same person?


----------



## MissTrix (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mine too! Now if they would hurry up and ship my second bag...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked for a refund or a replacement bc I got the same bag with both my subscriptions so how am I suppsed to try new things if I get the same.


 You took that risk ordering a second bag. They don't keep track of if they are sending you different things because for all they know its for a different person since it is another subscription. While it does suck that you got identical bags they aren't going to do anything about it.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh. OH OH OH! I didn't even THINK of that, thank you for the tip! If I didn't need to go to bed *right* now, I would so be experimenting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I also think they might look really cool on the end of nails.... but it's my first UD anything so I'm going to treat it like a QUEEN~ LOL

ANYWAYS, I THINK MY BAGS ARE HERE AHHHH

I'm going to pick them up right nowwww &lt;3&lt;3


----------



## bowskt (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this 'Ipsy match technology' stuff is going to work like they seem to think it will. I think it's a big expectation, and one that isn't easily achieved, to try to match bag variations up with the *right* people. It's really going to bite them in the @$$ if people start receiving things that they don't feel they should be receiving, based on their quiz answers. I wish them luck with it, but I'm definitely skeptical.


 I think people have to also remember that the ipsy match stuff is also reliant on the looks and items you like on your profile too. Because from my quiz I said that I said yes to lipsticks (no to glosses, have way too many to want to try new ones), perfume, lotions and hair products, and some other non revalent things (and said that I have just frizzy and curly hair, not damaged). And then I only had a few items "loved" on my profile (the josie maran argan oil, the HSH soy renewal, and a few lipstains/sticks) I haven't received my bag yet (its been delivered, waiting for me to come home from work... ) but my ipsy glam room says I have the perfume, lipstick and hair oil as my variable products. So I think that because I "loved" the oils, I got more, even though I would I preferred to try a lotion, which was also selected on my quiz, but the fact that I "loved" a product trumped my quiz results if that makes sense. And then I was pretty much guaranteed a lip stick because I checked it off in my quiz and "loved" some lipsticks but not glosses. 

So in theory "loving" a product would mean a person would want more of the same, which makes sense. But to me there are certain products, like hair products or skin cleansers, that once I love something, then I don't want more or new ones. But lipsticks on the other hand, I don't really care about brands, and just want to try tons in every colour and formula out there. So the product "loving" on ipsy could backfire in a sense.

I hope I wasn't too rambly and that all made sense?


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 14, 2013)

Cart contents 1Ã— French Lilac Solid Perfume $9.00
1Ã— Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume $9.00
1Ã— Lotus Garden Solid Perfume $9.00
1Ã— Waikiki Pikake Body Wash $10.00
1Ã— Color Quench Lip Tint - Sugared Fig $7.00
1Ã— Malibu Lemon Blossom Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Tibetan Mountain Temple Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— California Star Jasmine Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Color Quench Lip Tint - Guava Berry $7.00
1Ã— Persian Rose Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Tuscan Blood Orange Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Waikiki Pikake Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $2.00
1Ã— Mediterranean Fig Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00
1Ã— Sandalwood Solid Perfume - .1 oz Sample $0.00
*Discount:*
$18.20
*Total:*
*$44.80*

Subtotal: $63.00
IPSY you got 20% off your order!: -$11.20
Free Lip Quench with Purchase: -$7.00
Free 5-7 Day Ground Shipping: $0.00
Total: $44.80

Code for Free Lip Quench: Freequench25  (after you spend $25 or more) 

Free Shipping at $50

I got a bunch of samples because I want to try the samples first and figured I could bring them with me on my honeymoon next month.


----------



## catipa (May 14, 2013)

I got my May bag yesterday, very happy over all.  Weight was .6937

I got the Urban Decay in Moondust-I love it!

I got the yaby in buff.  I am very pale and this will work with my skin

Zoya is in BLU-so pretty!

I got the Juice Beauty gloss in Pink.  I think it is a very nice color.

I got the Macadamia Oil-very excited to try this one!

St. Tropez-I really wanted the Pacifica bronzing butter, but I will still try this one out.

I love the make up bag as well.

What a fun month!!!


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

A lot of people put in subscriptions this past weekend. I'm pretty sure that most of those bags will be generic bags. Ipsy normally ships around the 8th of every month so I would be shocked if any of those bags after the first week of the month are personalized. It sucks but it just doesn't seem very likely.

And I think this month is too soon to see how well the Ipsy match technology works given all the new subscriptions.


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2013)

I'm thinking this new matching thing won't take effect for re-subscriptions until the second month. I'm getting a generic bag, but I re-subscribed after a one-month cancellation (subscribed since November), so it wasn't really a new sub. I have a feeling this might be in part an effort to cut down on the whole sub/cancel/re-sub/cancel/etc. thing.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 14, 2013)

My bag is here (along with my two BB's)!  Except I have to wait until I go check the mail for work to pick them up.  What's a couple of more hours...right?

-- And those three dancing smileys are what I imagine to be all three packages in the po box right now.  Just having a grand ol' time in all of their makeup-y glory.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 14, 2013)

I think Ipsy is out of their growing pains. All things considered, I am really impressed with Ipsy this month. The bags were stellar, and there is consistency with billing and shipping. Much different than this time last year!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 14, 2013)

> I'm thinking this new matching thing won't take effect for re-subscriptions until the second month. I'm getting a generic bag, but I re-subscribed after a one-month cancellation (subscribed since November), so it wasn't really a new sub. I have a feeling this might be in part an effort to cut down on the whole sub/cancel/re-sub/cancel/etc. thing.


 I got the generic bag on my main account that has been active from the beginning of my subscription last June, now I picked up a second bag and am getting the same bag. Hopefully I will at least get different nail polish color, concealer (I put a fair skin tone this time), different fragrance, different color lipstick. Hopefully they all aren't dupes.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

I definitely think Ipsy could've been more clear about how the matching to profiles was going to go. They have mentioned it recently about profiles made after the 1st not getting customized bags as they start prepping the bags then. And they also used the generic bag contents as the pic to advertise this months bag. BUT they didn't make it super clear, IMHO, that late subs would get that generic bag. I mean, even in the glam room it says "these 5 items picked for you using Ipsy match!" So if you missed the (not very obvious) memo that later subs wouldn't have customized bags I can totally see why people are bummed a bit. I think they need to be more clear that you need to be signed up before the 1st of the month with your quiz completed and then when they advertise a generic bag for late subs to put a blurb in that "you've missed the window for Ipsy match this month but here's a great bag we put together we think all our Ipsters will love! Be sure to take the quiz and like your favorite looks to have a bag customized for you next month!" Or something. Hopefully I am making sense!


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 14, 2013)

I caved and ordered a second bag. I really wanted Pacifica items so hopefully my second bag will have one pacifica item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

Oh gawd, I hope I don't get generic bags on my other two accounts. That's what they're both showing right now, I don't/won't use lipstick, the only reason I subbed to extra bags is for a chance at other stuff, not to get the same things in two bags. I knew there was a chance, but I think they could at least look at the new acct quiz and grab out of a different pile. I'm hoping this is just a default pic and not a default bag.


----------



## blondie415 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the generic bag on my main account that has been active from the beginning of my subscription last June, now I picked up a second bag and am getting the same bag. Hopefully I will at least get different nail polish color, concealer (I put a fair skin tone this time), different fragrance, different color lipstick. Hopefully they all aren't dupes.


 me too! I feel the same way love trying new products but not two of the same bags


----------



## alphaloria (May 14, 2013)

Has anyone swatched or seen a swatch of Mirabella's lipstick in Pixie? I could be convinced to pick it up. I LOVE Daydream. It's so soft and creamy, and I prefer sheer lip colors, so this is a total win.

Also I used my Juice Beauty gloss today and it passed the windy day test - no hair stuck to my lips!


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 14, 2013)

> Oh gawd, I hope I don't get generic bags on my other two accounts. That's what they're both showing right now, I don't/won't use lipstick, the only reason I subbed to extra bags is for a chance at other stuff, not to get the same things in two bags. I knew there was a chance, but I think they could at least look at the new acct quiz and grab out of a different pile. I'm hoping this is just a default pic and not a default bag.


 Where are you seeing the default bag?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2013)

All of my ipsy pics this month...few swatches since I'm trading an unprecedented 5 outta 6 products.  I don't think they even looked at my profile.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

It's hard not having my 3rd bag yet. I want to start my trade thread! Haha!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So basically I got everything my glam room says except instead of the powder / liner / gloss I got the lipstick. I feel kind of misled by ipsy. They told us the gloss and lipsticks were "or" products, yet many of us are receiving both rather than two from the 8 item picture.


 Yeah, they mentioned that some people will be getting both instead of it being an "OR". I know some people are upset by it because they weren't expecting it.



> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked for a refund or a replacement bc I got the same bag with both my subscriptions so how am I suppsed to try new things if I get the same.


 As others have mentioned that (1) it's a risk you take, there are no guarantees. All subscription services are a gamble and so you took the risk by signing up for a second bag because you wanted to try and get more stuff for $10. (2) People are suppose to have only _ONE_ subscription not multiple. This may come off as harsh but those who create multiple accounts to purchase multiple bags - during a good month and cancelling during a bad - are doing so because they're being greedy. The bottom line is that it's greed and it happens to all of us when we see things we want and it's inexpensive so we become greedy. I pay for four subscriptions - one for myself and one for each of my daughters - however I do admit this month was VERY tempting to get a 2nd subscription just for myself but I chose not to because I don't want to be greedy. I think the best thing people can do is stick to ONE account instead of opening up multiple. If you like the items then buy the items and use the promo codes Ipsy sends out because that's what you're suppose to do to.


----------



## Jamie P (May 14, 2013)

I'd like to see a before and after pic using the St Tropez  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too! I feel the same way love trying new products but not two of the same bags


 Again, if you have 2 accounts, Ipsy has no way of knowing that those two bags are going to the same person, nor are they going to take the time to figure that out. If you have multiple accounts for any sub, Ipsy, BB, whatever, you are taking the gamble that you are going to possibly get 2 of the same bags. Especially if you signed up for any of those accounts after the 1st, they wouldn't have taken the quiz into account and won't until next month.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where are you seeing the default bag?


 In my glam room on my other accounts.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd like to see a before and after pic using the St Tropez  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'll totally do one if my friend gets the St. Tropez too and therefore doesn't want mine.  I am NOT a self tanner person but I will be the MUT guinea pig.  I'm sure there will be some comedic value in painting myself orange (I know others said it's foolproof but they haven't met me).


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

If I get the St Tropez I'll do a b&amp;a too! I'm really anxious to try it after hearing such good things about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, they mentioned that some people will be getting both instead of it being an "OR". I know some people are upset by it because they weren't expecting it.
> ...


 Yup. This exactly. I don't think it's necessarily as bad if people have multiple accounts as long as they keep those accounts, and don't just sub for an awesome month and then drop the next. But I totally agree.


----------



## Meshybelle (May 14, 2013)

I honestly don't know why I stay subscribed to Ipsy. My bag contained that ugly St. Tropaz body lotion, the Yaby concealer in Honey, (I'm fair skinned)  a Zoya polish in purple, (big whoop) the Mirabella lipstick in Posy, (a silly pink) and the Pacifica roller ball in Tahitian Gardenia, that smells sickenly sweet. Oh, and the bag itself is cheap and ugly. I know some of you love Ipsy and have gotten good stuff this month so sorry if I offended any of you. But mine is pure crap. I'm giving them one more month to impress me.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

I agree 3 subs was a bit much and looking back I know I should have stuck with two. But between my first 2 bags I get to try just about everything. And I do plan to keep two subs for awhile as long as they continue having great variations! I wouldn't go straight to labeling those with multiple subs as greedy but I understand what you are getting at.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

I asked point blank on the Ipsy wall for clarification.



_Ok, need some clarification for my members and others.

Those who sign up for Ipsy after May 1 and into today. Will they get the "generic" bag (Yaby, Zoya, Anastasia, Pacifica perfume, Mirabella lipstick) or will the items be random (St. Tropez, Pacifica body butters, Juice Beauty lipgloss, etc)?_


----------



## Jaly (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think people have to also remember that the ipsy match stuff is also reliant on the looks and items you like on your profile too. Because from my quiz I said that I said yes to lipsticks (no to glosses, have way too many to want to try new ones), perfume, lotions and hair products, and some other non revalent things (and said that I have just frizzy and curly hair, not damaged). And then I only had a few items "loved" on my profile (the josie maran argan oil, the HSH soy renewal, and a few lipstains/sticks) I haven't received my bag yet (its been delivered, waiting for me to come home from work... ) but my ipsy glam room says I have the perfume, lipstick and hair oil as my variable products. So I think that because I "loved" the oils, I got more, even though I would I preferred to try a lotion, which was also selected on my quiz, but the fact that I "loved" a product trumped my quiz results if that makes sense. And then I was pretty much guaranteed a lip stick because I checked it off in my quiz and "loved" some lipsticks but not glosses.
> 
> ...


 It makes sense.  

Going along your thinking, I was going to suggest that for every 3 lip stick Ipsy send someone, they switch it up and send them a lip gloss just to keep things 'fresh'.  So the lipstick lovers will still get their lipsticks craving satiated but the occasional lip gloss will satisfy their urge of 'trying new things'.

However, i think a lot of times, whether someone wants lipstick or lipgloss has to also do with the product itself.  So in a nutshell it is really hard for ipsy to predict which product to send you that'd satisfy your need at that particular month with that particular month's bag and products.

I know for myself, i went from a lipstick phase a month ago and not wanting Juice Beauty Gloss to LOVING the Juice Beauty Gloss and WANTING the Mirabella Shimmer gloss b/c of the packaging.  

Ipsy ain't psychic.


----------



## JamieO (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It makes sense.
> 
> ...


 ^^Truth^^


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I agree 3 subs was a bit much and looking back I know I should have stuck with two. But between my first 2 bags I get to try just about everything. And I do plan to keep two subs for awhile as long as they continue having great variations! I wouldn't go straight to labeling those with multiple subs as greedy but I understand what you are getting at.


 I'm with you. I've had two subs for almost a year now and I subscribed for a third this month because I wanted a chance at everything and figured what I don't use I can give to my daughter. I also have family/friends who will use it, and I keep extras from my other sub to give to them at random times. I don't consider myself greedy, I can see that some people may be but I make sure I make use of everything in my subs, whether its giving it away, using it, or trading. I mean, that's 30 bucks out of my pocket. IMO if I were greedy, I wouldn't be throwing that much money out on a sub that I have no idea if its gonna be something I want, that or I'd be selling the extras for money. Just sayin.


----------



## Jwhackers (May 14, 2013)

My bag is out for delivery today! So exciting!


----------



## girlwithclass (May 14, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this - but the Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss appears to be a deluxe size sample and not an actual full size.. which, I'm thinking, is the more likely reasoning for the difference in packaging. This may also be the reason that the glosses look 'separated' in the tube - they are likely not jam-packed full of product.

The full sizes are: 0.28 oz

We received: 0.14 oz


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly don't know why I stay subscribed to Ipsy. My bag contained that ugly St. Tropaz body lotion, the Yaby concealer in Honey, (I'm fair skinned)  a Zoya polish in purple, (big whoop) the Mirabella lipstick in Posy, (a silly pink) and the Pacifica roller ball in Tahitian Gardenia, that smells sickenly sweet. Oh, and the bag itself is cheap and ugly. I know some of you love Ipsy and have gotten good stuff this month so sorry if I offended any of you. But mine is pure crap. I'm giving them one more month to impress me.


 I think where the confusion lies is taking Ipsy to be a_* personal makeup shopper.*_ Ipsy is a sample subscription. It does not have to impress you since it is merely so you can try out different brands.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> > I agree 3 subs was a bit much and looking back I know I should have stuck with two. But between my first 2 bags I get to try just about everything. And I do plan to keep two subs for awhile as long as they continue having great variations! I wouldn't go straight to labeling those with multiple subs as greedy but I understand what you are getting at.
> 
> 
> I'm with you. I've had two subs for almost a year now and I subscribed for a third this month because I wanted a chance at everything and figured what I don't use I can give to my daughter. I also have family/friends who will use it, and I keep extras from my other sub to give to them at random times. I don't consider myself greedy, I can see that some people may be but I make sure I make use of everything in my subs, whether its giving it away, using it, or trading. I mean, that's 30 bucks out of my pocket. IMO if I were greedy, I wouldn't be throwing that much money out on a sub that I have no idea if its gonna be something I want, that or I'd be selling the extras for money. Just sayin.


 Agree. People opening several new accounts just to get products they turn around and sell for profit on eBay are greedy to me.


----------



## gemstone (May 14, 2013)

> I'll totally do one if my friend gets the St. Tropez too and therefore doesn't want mine. Â I am NOT a self tanner person but I will be the MUT guinea pig. Â I'm sure there will be some comedic value in painting myself orange (I know others said it's foolproof but they haven't met me). Â


 It's also just a bronzing lotion, not self tanner. I wish it was the st tropez tanner, that stuff is awesome.


----------



## Jamie P (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll totally do one if my friend gets the St. Tropez too and therefore doesn't want mine.  I am NOT a self tanner person but I will be the MUT guinea pig.  I'm sure there will be some comedic value in painting myself orange (I know others said it's foolproof but they haven't met me).


 I'm just curious about it because it washes right off. I think it would be nice to mix with lotion and apply to my legs or something. If I like before/after pics I will be searching the trades since I saw a ton of people not wanting it.


----------



## Jaly (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this - but the Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss appears to be a deluxe size sample and not an actual full size.. which, I'm thinking, is the more likely reasoning for the difference in packaging. This may also be the reason that the glosses look 'separated' in the tube - they are likely not jam-packed full of product.
> 
> ...


 I didn't notice! But I'm glad we got the deluxe sample!

Juice Beauty being organics and do expire earlier than other gloss, so I felt a bit 'pressured' to use that gloss UP!

The deluxe size already seemed like a lot of gloss to me...   quite frankly, i've never used up a gloss EVER in my life not even sample sized gloss....   

On a tangent,  I've USED up - Maybelline Whisper. - first time EVER that I used up a lipstick. 

While I'm happy I used it up, it also means that maybelline whisper does not last! I leave it at work and use it like once an hour, almost like a balm, still if I had use regular balm it'd last me longer than Maybelline Whisper.  Just an FYI.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just curious about it because it washes right off. I think it would be nice to mix with lotion and apply to my legs or something. If I like before/after pics I will be searching the trades since I saw a ton of people not wanting it.


 If I get it (Don't need it cause I'm already medium tan -___-) I'm totally using it on my back acne scars so my shoulders and arms look presentable in a tanktop.... If I don't get it I'll just slap the concealer on my scars

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (May 14, 2013)

Im



> I'm just curious about it because it washes right off. I think it would be nice to mix with lotion and apply to my legs or something. If I like before/after pics I will be searching the trades since I saw a ton of people not wanting it.


 I am 'light' and just mix a bit of it with my lotion and it gives a great glow (my legs are scary white), never any streaks or orange.. Doesn't rub off and easily washes off in the shower with no leftover color. Loooove st Tropez products!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Agree. People opening several new accounts just to get products they turn around and sell for profit on eBay are greedy to me.


 Absolutely. There are people who do indeed do just that. They'll either sell the whole bag or break down the items to sell.

As I said before, it may come off as harsh when I used the term greedy but that's the truth because people were trying to get things they wanted to "complete" their collection or to trade for other stuff. I'm not saying it's a bad thing and I'll be perfectly honest here.... The reason I signed my daughters up for their Birchboxes and later Ipsy bags was because I'm greedy. If I didn't get something there was a chance they would and I'd just swap with them for it. Now that they're older it's harder to swap with them because they want to keep the stuff they get. LOL


----------



## girlwithclass (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't notice! But I'm glad we got the deluxe sample!
> 
> ...


Agreed! It *looks* like it is full-sized! I'm also personally glad that it isn't.. especially when it comes to things like lipgloss, I _never_ seem to be able to use it all. I think this might *need* to be a new goal for me.. (use up all the lippies!) hahaha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im
> 
> I am 'light' and just mix a bit of it with my lotion and it gives a great glow (my legs are scary white), never any streaks or orange.. Doesn't rub off and easily washes off in the shower with no leftover color. Loooove st Tropez products!


 Ditto! I'm actually really excited to take advantage of the discount this month. Have you tried their gradual tan lotion at all? Thinking about trying that instead of the regular self tan stuff.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly don't know why I stay subscribed to Ipsy. My bag contained that ugly St. Tropaz body lotion, the Yaby concealer in Honey, (I'm fair skinned)  a Zoya polish in purple, (big whoop) the Mirabella lipstick in Posy, (a silly pink) and the Pacifica roller ball in Tahitian Gardenia, that smells sickenly sweet. Oh, and the bag itself is cheap and ugly. I know some of you love Ipsy and have gotten good stuff this month so sorry if I offended any of you. But mine is pure crap. I'm giving them one more month to impress me.


 I would kill for your bag... the St. Tropaiz and the Pacifica rollerball in Gardenia are the 2 things I was most looking forward to and the Mirabella lipstick sounds like it's awesome (from what other people are saying, I'm still waiting for my bag and tracking is stuck the last 4 days so this is killing me). I'm sorry the concealer does not match your skin tone (honestly that's my only concern as well) and that you didn't like your items, but it is definitely not a crap bag... just saying!


----------



## Meshybelle (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think where the confusion lies is taking Ipsy to be a_* personal makeup shopper.*_ Ipsy is a sample subscription. It does not have to impress you since it is merely so you can try out different


 One: I PAY them for a service so therefore I expect to impressed just a little bit. I'm not paying them to dissappoint me.

Two: I'm fully aware that they are not, "personal makeup shoppers." But then why do they ask you to fill out  a personalized beauty quiz and then send you samples that don't match your answers and not the samples that do? Weird...


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> > Agree. People opening several new accounts just to get products they turn around and sell for profit on eBay are greedy to me.
> 
> 
> Absolutely. There are people who do indeed do just that. They'll either sell the whole bag or break down the items to sell. As I said before, it may come off as harsh when I used the term greedy but that's the truth because people were trying to get things they wanted to "complete" their collection or to trade for other stuff. I'm not saying it's a bad thing and I'll be perfectly honest here.... The reason I signed my daughters up for their Birchboxes and later Ipsy bags was because I'm greedy. If I didn't get something there was a chance they would and I'd just swap with them for it. Now that they're older it's harder to swap with them because they want to keep the stuff they get. LOL


 Haha! Thanks for sharing your input Zadi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On a related note I hope they still have subs like these in 12 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My girls are 1, 2.5 &amp; 4 now but I look forward to hopefully sharing makeup subs with them in the future! It sounds like you and your daughters have fun getting all your bags/boxes together!


----------



## Jamie P (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im
> 
> I am 'light' and just mix a bit of it with my lotion and it gives a great glow (my legs are scary white), never any streaks or orange.. Doesn't rub off and easily washes off in the shower with no leftover color. Loooove st Tropez products!


 That sounds great!!! I'd love just a bit of a glow that I can wash off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (May 14, 2013)

I don't think that with a bag like this months people were all being greedy by signing up for multiple bags. I know that I signed up for more to have a better chance at getting to sample more of the brands they had offered to see if i wanted to buy more from them. I think thats the point of Ipsy, right? If it were all of the same products/brands in all of the bags and I wanted more so I wouldn't have to purchase them myself at a higher price, then I would consider that greedy. I wanted to try the lip gloss and the lipstick- products from two different brands- and I also wanted to try at least one of the Pacifica lotions and rollerballs. The other months weren't like this in that they pretty much had the same products just maybe different colors. I'm not sure if Im making sense. Im at work so I'm trying to type fast, lol. Anyway, I will say that I ended up buying from Zoya and Pacifica this weekend because of the samples I got and the discounts they were having. I didn't buy multiple bags to stock up on the same products so that I wouldn't have to spend more of my money on them buying them through the company. again, sorry if that doesnt make sense, lol.


----------



## Meshybelle (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would kill for your bag... the St. Tropaiz and the Pacifica rollerball in Gardenia are the 2 things I was most looking forward to and the Mirabella lipstick sounds like it's awesome (from what other people are saying, I'm still waiting for my bag and tracking is stuck the last 4 days so this is killing me). I'm sorry the concealer does not match your skin tone (honestly that's my only concern as well) and that you didn't like your items, but it is definitely not a crap bag... just saying!


 


> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would kill for your bag... the St. Tropaiz and the Pacifica rollerball in Gardenia are the 2 things I was most looking forward to and the Mirabella lipstick sounds like it's awesome (from what other people are saying, I'm still waiting for my bag and tracking is stuck the last 4 days so this is killing me). I'm sorry the concealer does not match your skin tone (honestly that's my only concern as well) and that you didn't like your items, but it is definitely not a crap bag... just sayiing


 Keep me in mind if you have any items that you wish to trade in your bag. It's just that the items are so far off from the quiz that I filled out.


----------



## ewiggy (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you signed up or retook the quiz after May 1st, your answers may not have reflected in this month's bag


 I signed up on April 22 :/


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One: I PAY them for a service so therefore I expect to impressed just a little bit. I'm not paying them to dissappoint me.
> 
> Two: I'm fully aware that they are not, "personal makeup shoppers." But then why do they ask you to fill out  a personalized beauty quiz and then send you samples that don't match your answers and not the samples that do? Weird...


 Again, we PAY to try out different services so we are essentially PAYING to gamble on being impressed AND being _disappointed._

If you read some of the notices Ipsy has been sending out you would know: (1) they are in their beginnings of catering to everyone's need via the personalized beauty quiz and (2) any of the changes made to the quiz after the 1st of the month does not apply to the next Glam Bag you receive.

Hope that helps.


----------



## diana16 (May 14, 2013)

I finally got my bag super early today!!

I love that I got the St. Tropez and Zoya in Blu (which is what I wanted)

The Yaby is in buff and it will match me perfectly

Mirabella lipstick in charmed which is a nice bright pink (LOVE)

The only thing I didn't like was the Juice Beauty gloss its a dark reddish color? idk how to describe it but I would have preferred champagne either way it smells good. I will trade this one!

Other than that I am super happy with my bag!!! Now will wait on the second one

My weight was .49 lbs


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

Not to mention this is the first month they are really trying to do customized bags so obviously there are kinks to work out. I'm looking forward to see how it goes next month because Ipsy has always seemed to do an awesome job on improving on the things that don't work out


----------



## casey anne (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Again, we PAY to try out different services so we are essentially PAYING to gamble on being impressed AND being _disappointed._
> ...


 That is exactly how I describe my sub addicitons to my hubby &amp; friends:  I am essentially gambling every month.  And that's exactly what it is.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my bag super early today!!
> 
> ...


 I'm soooo excited.. Both of mine are apparently here but the university mail room is holding them hostage....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my babiess!!


----------



## bluemustang (May 14, 2013)

I have tried the gradual and didn't have streaking or anything bit I feel like I need a lot of product if i am using it to build up the color (I'm plus size).. I'll have to get it back out and give it another try. I big fat puffy heart the mousse so, SO much and I use it with the mitt. It is soooo quick to apply and I never have streaks. Since I'm lighter, I don't need as much and the mousse looks scary dark but it spreads evenly. During the winter time I just use a bit on my arms and chest and in the summer I use a bit more and add in my lower legs (no short shorts here lol I don't wanna waste product!). When you use the mousse, it's meant to develop more over about four hours (I don't have transfer problems but I do avoid water splashes lol) and then you rinse it off.. They suggest you do it at night. But I just do it in the morning and enjoy being a bit more tan.. It lasts several days to a week for me between application (I avoid scrubs for a few days). Even when I really try to be more tan, it's still only applied maybe twice a week.. You could do it more frequently and then back off... overall, I feel like I get my money's worth more with the mousse than the gradual.


----------



## Yukiko (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my bag super early today!!
> 
> ...


 


I got champagne. It's nice but light. Love the orangey smell and taste hint to it. What's yours smell like?


----------



## bluemustang (May 14, 2013)

> Ditto! I'm actually really excited to take advantage of the discount this month. Have you tried their gradual tan lotion at all? Thinking about trying that instead of the regular self tan stuff.Â


 Oops! Meant to include this quote.. See my above rumblings.. Haha


----------



## LindseyJ (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Again, we PAY to try out different services so we are essentially PAYING to gamble on being impressed AND being _disappointed._
> ...


 Yes, I agree with this. I bought more than one bag this month and two of them are probably going to be the same bag. maybe different colors, but the same products. Some of the items I like and some I don't. But i knew there was a chance of getting duplicate items with more than one bag and I also knew there was a chance of not liking some of the products. I'm not going to complain about it or ask for a refund. Ipsy did what I think they're supposed to do. They sent me a makeup bag full of samples. I got to try them and decide whether I like them or not and whether I want to buy more of them and, to me, thats the point of this service. I think this was a really good month for Ipsy and I'm happy with their service even with getting duplicate bags.


----------



## diana16 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its smells like orange too


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It makes sense.
> 
> ...








 




 




 
I agree, I think the survey's a 'read' to understand the consumers and to act from there.  It's not necessarily a check-off list for what to 'exactly' send each person.  Seriously, for $10 in shipping, packaging and the intrinsic value of the products itself, I think this is the best deal on this side of the planet!!

I mean just imagine if someone gave you $10,000 and a warehouse full of samples and 1,000 packages to send out within one months, one week or less time, you would need to pick and choose what your priority was and I think the priority here is to at least get everyone 5 items that equal $50 to $75 in value.  For the exact level of specification that we want it's usually not a $10 deal, picked, packed and DHLed.

For example, if someone prefers an product, they might get it 75% of the time and a new form 25%, since it is a 'sampling' program, it's purpose is to introduce you to new concepts or re-visit an old one with a new twist.  So in the case of lip-gloss vs. lip-stick, if I was a lip-gloss lover, I might get lip-gloss in 3 out of 4 bags but 1 bag might contain (grrrrrrr...the dreaded, not really) lip-stick for me to 'evaluate' again maybe change my mind.

This is a sampling program, not a purchase program.  You are paying to explore, rather then to have your taste unexplored and staying within your existing comfort zone?  No?


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

Woohoo! My main account bag is out for delivery :-D Come on mailman!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get it (Don't need it cause I'm already medium tan -___-) I'm totally using it on my back acne scars so my shoulders and arms look presentable in a tanktop.... If I don't get it I'll just slap the concealer on my scars
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The trouble with the pigmented body products is that I'm afraid if I even vaguely 'glisten' with sweat, the furniture that I sit on might have streaks of shimmer or orange on it after I stand up.... and I'll have a wake of &gt;&gt; 









 as I exit the room....

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Im

I am 'light' and just mix a bit of it with my lotion and it gives a great glow (my legs are scary white), never any streaks or orange.. Doesn't rub off and easily washes off in the shower with no leftover color. Loooove st Tropez products!
Oh thanks!  Glad to know it doesn' rub off!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have tried the gradual and didn't have streaking or anything bit I feel like I need a lot of product if i am using it to build up the color (I'm plus size).. I'll have to get it back out and give it another try.
> 
> I big fat puffy heart the mousse so, SO much and I use it with the mitt. It is soooo quick to apply and I never have streaks. Since I'm lighter, I don't need as much and the mousse looks scary dark but it spreads evenly. During the winter time I just use a bit on my arms and chest and in the summer I use a bit more and add in my lower legs (no short shorts here lol I don't wanna waste product!).
> ...


 Thank you! That's really, really helpful. 



 I'm going on vacation in a few weeks so I want to have some sort of tan, but I was afraid of going from pasty while to SUPER tan (because yes, the mousse does look scary dark!). Do you ever use it, or their other products on your face? I kind of perused the Q&amp;As on the Sephora site &amp; it sounds like a lot of people just use it on their face and body, but I see they also have special face products. 

Not to bombard you with questions! You just seem to know what's up with the St. Tropez


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think where the confusion lies is taking Ipsy to be a_* personal makeup shopper.*_ Ipsy is a sample subscription. It does not have to impress you since it is merely so you can try out different brands.






 Right on the nose.


----------



## skylite (May 14, 2013)

> I finally got my bag super early today!! I love that I got the St. Tropez and Zoya in Blu (which is what I wanted) The Yaby is in buff and it will match me perfectly Mirabella lipstick in charmed which is a nice bright pink (LOVE) The only thing I didn't like was the Juice Beauty gloss its a dark reddish color? idk how to describe it but I would have preferred champagne either way it smells good. I will trade this one! Other than that I am super happy with my bag!!! Now will wait on the second one My weight was .49 lbs


 We got the exact same bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> colors and everything


----------



## bowskt (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sekiyoku (May 14, 2013)

I'm not unhappy with my bag exactly, but I was super excited before and I'm a little less excited.  I got:

concealer in honey (too dark for my skin.. wonder why ipsy got that one wrong)

Pacifica Perfume in Island Vanilla (don't wear perfume)

Pacifica Crushed Coconut Pearl Body Butter - this actually sounds kind of interesting, although not sure about the bronzing stuff

Mirabella Shimmer Gloss - red color, really cute packaging!

Zoya in Neely - really sad, I'm sure someone else would love this but I was really hoping for one of the sparkle polishes, especially the pink one

So I'd be really interested in trading the Zoya, the Perfume, the concealer, but basically willing to trade any of the above.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Would love Zoya in a sparkle color(pink or purple esp, but even the yellow!), Urban decay moondust, concealer in a lighter color (buff?), Luminizing Body Butter, NuMe Finishing Serum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane725 (May 14, 2013)

Got my bag last night, and I'm not sure how I feel about it.  .55lb, and got the St. Tropez, Zoya in the off-white color Jacqueline, Juice Beauty gloss in pink, concealer in buff, and the Nume finishing serum.  Based on the weight, it was exactly what I expected to get.

I do really like the Zoya color, although last night was the first time I've ever used their polish and I'm not sure I like the formula that much! 



it took 2 coats but the second coat didn't go on very nicely, it was kind of goopy against the first coat.  For all the fan-girling I hear about this polish, I wasn't that impressed (I actually liked the way the Sation polish from last month went on, even though it took like 4 coats!).  I'm looking forward to trying out the St. Tropez, though - I squeezed out a bit last night to get a look at it, and it comes out of the tube looking almost black!  It looks terrifying, though I rubbed it into my arm and it obviously doesn't stay so dark.

I also don't know how to feel about the gloss.  It has basically no color, and 20 minutes after putting it on, my lips were peeling - which has never happened from a gloss before!  However, it does smell SO good, I'll probably keep using it - it reminds me of those chocolate candies that have orange jelly in the middle.  I just want to eat it!!  Still, the ineffectiveness of it is making me jealous of everyone who got lipstick. 

I'm planning on giving the concealer and Nume a try, but don't have high hopes.  Nothing ever matches my skin, and I just have horrible hair generally - no product is going to impress me when my hair is always a mess regardless. 

Dollar-wise, the bag is a great value, but it's just not working out for me.  I was actually thinking of getting another bag, but now that I realize I dislike the nail polish and lip gloss, and I already have a self-tanner, it wouldn't be worth it unless I KNEW I was getting a lipstick.  Still, I'm glad that so many other people are in love with their bags this month!


----------



## MissTrix (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a sampling program, not a purchase program.  You are paying to explore, rather then to have your taste unexplored and staying within your existing comfort zone?  No?


 Exactly this. I wonder how much (or how little) value is placed on one's answer to the question of how adventurous they are? I put that I am very adventurous in hopes of trying out stuff I normally wouldn't buy. It might be interesting to see if they stay more in tune to preferences if one answers that they are "not very adventurous".


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I tried to go by that the first time, but not when I updated it. So like Promise has all these character and celebrity make up videos - that does mean if I like that kind of make up style (I'm going to call it all out dramatic looks), that's who I should pick? I'm not trying to be sarcastic or anything, lol I think I just really didn't get it... and I read, I swear! There just isn't enough to read lol =)


 I think so. (???) No that I think about it I really am not sure. LOL I could also be completely wrong. But that is what I thought -- it seems to make sense. 



 If you have a better idea, please share it. maybe that will solve the "we are not getting matched products" craziness! LOL


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

I would be curious to know what answers to the quiz play a bigger part than others. Obviously skin, hair &amp; eye color will have some influence but as far as the other questions go. Like how much stock do they put in the "who's your favorite stylist?" question for example.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked point blank on the Ipsy wall for clarification.


 Thanks Zadi!

I finally took the leap for myself this month with my own subscription and signed up for a second for my mom. Figured it would be a fun thing for us to be able to trade back and forth as a mother/daughter thing. Doesn't work if we both get the same thing! So hopefully I can do some trading for her if she wants other things. We both have no preference in what we get, we just hope to fall in love with some new brands. Is it bad that I am not familiar with any of these? Except Zoya I suppose.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

*How to "bypass" the Buy/Sell/Trade rules.*

For those of you with 10 or more posts you have access to your signatures. My suggestion is to use the Subs Swaps classified section to create your trade. Place your trade's link in your signature and put something like this:

Looking to trade my Ipsy May 2013 items! Check out my trade list here: &lt;insert link&gt;

That's perfectly allowed since you're not conducting a swap outside the B/S/T area and you're not posting about it in a post reply (since it's part of your signature). Now if you use your signature to list everything you're trading for then you're conducting a swap outside the B/S/T area which is the no-no part.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! SO CUTE!


----------



## cmello (May 14, 2013)

finally got my bag

I got the zoya in Jacqueline its like a beige/neutral not sure how I feel about it but will test it out

go thte nume finishing oil, again will test it out

juice beauty lipgloss in mauve color ( my profile says ipstick)

concealer in buff

pacificia coconut crush bonzing lotion ( this smells lovely)


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they need to be more clear that you need to be signed up before the 1st of the month with your quiz completed and then when they advertise a generic bag for late subs to put a blurb in that "you've missed the window for Ipsy match this month but here's a great bag we put together we think all our Ipsters will love! Be sure to take the quiz and like your favorite looks to have a bag customized for you next month!"


 You should totally be a marketing person! That's perfect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think where the confusion lies is taking Ipsy to be a_* personal makeup shopper.*_ Ipsy is a sample subscription. It does not have to impress you since it is merely so you can try out different brands.


 YES YES YES YES YES!!! THIS!!! You get fifty bucks worth of stuff for ten bucks and free shipping. These are nice, high end items, as well. The point is to try them out-- not to fill your caboodle with loot that perfectly matches your whims. You don't think it's worth ten bucks? Unsub and go out and buy yourself something nice you will really enjoy for ten bucks.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag).


Ipsy Hi Zadi! Yes, for anyone who signed up after May 1st the core items in the bag will be the same. We did this so anybody who saw the main Glam Room or photos of the bag that ipsy published and decided to subscribe would be sure to get the exact items pictured. 

We did use ipsyMatch to vary the fragrance, concealer and lipstick shades in every bag, even those after May 1st.

So what's the core bag? This is: Pacifica roll on perfume ($12), Mirabella colour sheer ($22), Anastasia clear brow gel ($6.68 value), Zoya nail polish ($8) &amp; Yaby concealer ($4.85). Total bag value: $53.53.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be curious to know what answers to the quiz play a bigger part than others. Obviously skin, hair &amp; eye color will have some influence but as far as the other questions go. Like how much stock do they put in the "who's your favorite stylist?" question for example.







 




 
Yeah, I wonder about that question as well, I mean is that like part of their employee evaluation for internal perks?  What happens to the stylist that scored the lowest...

But it's probably a question probing the trends, each stylist projects a different trend and they can get an idea on the different trending segments of the group is so they can use that in courting new brands to match the their subs indicated trends?

Just got my bag!  Very happy with my samplings, some are familiar friends and others are products that requires a passport...


concealer in buff: perfect (for the summer months, a little dark for now) 
Pacifica Perfume in Gardenia: it's pretty (good one to dab on end of nose if you need to enter any smelly zones) 

Pacifica Crushed Coconut Pearl Body Butter: excited (will try it during shorts temps)

Juice Beauty Gloss, Fig: nice (will keep in car) 

Zoya, Neely: hmmmm...


Anyone notice that their package says DHL Global Mail?  I think it's soooooooooo funny!!  It's like the mail that is a planetary hitch-hiker.  Hey I am going to New York!!!  What?  You need to go to KY first?  Sure!  Hey you, where are you going?  

My package took 6 days to get to me from NC, I don't care at all.  I think it' a very interesting case study in shipping logistics, (thanks MindCaviar).  I wonder if I can use DHL Global Mail to send off packages to my MUT traders?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag).
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, I'm actually pretty ok with that! If I get the Gardenia scent for the roll-on, I will actually have zero dupes for my bags (except concealer, of course). 





ETA Thank you for investigating this, Zadi!


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag).
> 
> ...


----------



## ruhimaach (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag).
> 
> ...


 If I think about it, even with the generic bag, I'm sure I'll like the roller ball which is $12. Everything else is a plus! Still a great value for me even though I'm getting dupes on both my accounts, except for the shades. I do agree with a previous poster that Ipsy should have clarified that folks who sign up after 05/01 will only receive the generic bag. I wouldn't have signed up for a second account then.


----------



## pengutango (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag).
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info Zadi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wanted to try out both lipstick and lip gloss so looks like I can for sure. The bag itself doesn't look bad, but still may trade a few things, in particular the brow gel since I have absolutely no use for it.

I also agree that there should have been a notice to those who signed up after May 1st would get the generic bag. Had I known that, I still may have signed up for a second bag, but would have been nice to know ahead of time.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag).
> 
> ...


 Boo. looks like I'll have two lipsticks up for trade. TBH if they had been more clear about that BEFORE the first of the month, I wouldn't have signed up for a 3rd bag, as I was looking for a chance to try different products so I would have an idea of what I'd like to buy. I love that brow gel, got it in birchbox before, and don't mind the perfume, but really, really wish they'd at least do an OR on the lipstick so I'd get a CHANCE to get something else. I signed up for the chance, not the definite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ohwell. I guess I'll know better next time. Just kind of upset that my second account (which I've had over a year) is showing this exact same bag, and I fear its because for some reason I wasn't charged (yes, I had the funds) and I've emailed them TWICE in the last two weeks and STILL haven't gotten an answer from them. My glam room still says "next billing date in progress" so maybe I won't get the bag at all, but then I'll be more upset because I've had that account open forever on purpose. Has anyone else had a problem getting a response from them?


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

For those curious about the Anastasia Brow Gel and what to do with it.

WATER/AQUA/EAU, VP/VA COPOLYMER, ALCOHOL DENAT., PROPYLENE GLYCOL, TRIETHANOLAMINE, CARBOMER, GLYCERIN, HYDROLYZED GLYCOSAMINOGLYCANS, CHAMOMILLA RECUTITA (MATRICARIA) EXTRACT, SODIUM HYALURONATE, TETRASODIUM EDTA, PHENOXYETHANOL, METHYLPARABEN, PROPYLPARABEN, ETHYLPARABEN, BUTYLPARABEN, ISOBUTYLPARABEN
Because it's clear you can mix it with pigments to create your own brow gel color - you can go colorful (blues, greens, pinks, etc) or keep it natural - black, brown or blonde.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info Zadi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wanted to try out both lipstick and lip gloss so looks like I can for sure. The bag itself doesn't look bad, but still may trade a few things, in particular the brow gel since I have absolutely no use for it.


 Oh, there's going to be a lot of brow-gel on the trading floor!!   





I was going to trade mine, but maybe I'll use it as a mascara. I read that it gives a 'uuumph' to the brows even though it's clear.  Might be good as a lash amplifier during a hot, humid, rainy day.  Anyone tried it as a mascara?


----------



## klg534 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 14, 2013)

(*Sekiyoku*- I sent you a PM!)

I WAS really excited about this bag and...idk, I like it and appreciate the quality of the products but the colors are SO off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zoya in Neely

Concealer in VANILLA (I'm Korean and tan...hmm.)

NuMe Serum

Mirabella lipstick in DayDream (Pretty color but not my favorite)

Gardenia rollerball

Urban Decay Moondust in Stargazer

I am hoping I can find someone who wants to trade a different color of the Urban Decay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (May 14, 2013)

Can I witch and moan really quickly? The post office has had my package since the 11th, but there have been no updates since then (I'm aware that there was a Sunday in there AND that's it's only Tuesday) and it says expected delivery of May 16th. My post office is literally less than a mile from my house. This is driving me INSANE. 



I just want to drive down there and demand that they give me my package. Ok... end of rant. I just had to get my temper tantrum out somewhere.


----------



## Rochellena (May 14, 2013)

I ordered 3 bags this month (I've never had more than one acct for any sub) because I truly wanted to try almost all of the products. I had never tried a self-tanner before, only tried a handful of drugstore lipsticks that I disliked, and my only exposure to Pacifica was the January ipsy bag. What isn't for me, will go to my mom who desperately needs to update her beauty supply collection. I have already spent 50 on Zoya (mother's day gift to myself), 20 on Pacifica (mother's day gift to mother), and am planning on another 30 dollar purchase with Mirabella after I get paid and have singing the praises of the nail polish and lipstick to anyone who will listen, because I got to try these things The only thing that I would trade would be trying to get a concealer in my color, and I would never get it specifically for the purposes of reselling. I also am fully aware that not being satisfied or getting duplicates are the risks with subscription services, especially holding multiple accounts. I don't see there is anything wrong with what I've done and I don't think I'm being greedy.


----------



## Shanny81 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the different flavors of mine yet, but I'm getting the same items.  I'm pretty happy!


----------



## casey anne (May 14, 2013)

For those of you who ordered more than one and who are still waiting on tracking info:  Have any of you received notices from UPS at home saying they tried to deliver a package but no one was there to sign for it??  I have two mystery UPS notices at home and have no clue what they are for and I wondering if they are my Ipsy bags...


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

JUST GOT MY 2ND BAG &lt;3

I would take a picture but at this point it's probably been repeated so much

really quickly .. it's the generic bag because I ordered it after the 1st.

Weight: 0.404

1. Gei Gei (pink) Zoya

2. Honey concealer (not a bad match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -- I LOVE how it looks in my z palette and it's REALLY creamy so pretty good coverage. I ALWAYS have my concealer melt off on me during the day so it's GREAT for me!  -- is anyone else concerned that the eye shadows might get on the creamy concealer though?)

3. Mirabella sheer lipstick in Posy- LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEEE sheer  for going out and build able to a very mature and office friendly color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> perfect for a recent college grad to be like me

4. Pacifica roll-on tahitian gardenia- smells like the typical strong piercing floral perfumes in Macy's. But I still love it since it's roll-on and I can take it anywhere. Roll-ons help when there's smelly people near me (especially in class) and you don't have to make a sound at all with the spray  





5. Anastasia brow gel- it's sooo cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Because Anastasia's like leading brand for eyebrows. can't believe I got this from IPSY....! Might give it to my mom though since she has very little eye brow hair-- might help her..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

> For those curious about the Anastasia Brow Gel and what to do with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anastasia clear brow gel Ingredients
> ...





Spoiler: Anastasia clear brow gel Ingredients



Because it's clear you can mix it with pigments to create your own brow gel color - you can go colorful (blues, greens, pinks, etc) or keep it natural - black, brown or blonde. Sweet! That's a cool idea. Do you know if it happens to be eye-safe? If so, one could make customized mascara. I've used it before and it's great. Also excellent for fly-aways on ponytail day, unruly whispies around the face, and also for applying "things" to the skin.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I witch and moan really quickly? The post office has had my package since the 11th, but there have been no updates since then (I'm aware that there was a Sunday in there AND that's it's only Tuesday) and it says expected delivery of May 16th. My post office is literally less than a mile from my house. This is driving me INSANE.
> 
> ...


 I think that's a ligit complaint.  It's out of the hand of DHL and is simply sitting at your local PO?!?!!??  You might get it today or tomorrow though, mine arrived a day early.

Also you have the tracking number, if you are up for it you can take that down to the post office and have them look for it in the back?  Maybe that'll whip them in shape a little with getting packages out in a timely fashion.


----------



## MissTrix (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag).
> 
> ...


 Great news for me considering it was the pictured products that caused me to sign up for a second bag! Thanks for getting to the bottom of it, Zadidoll! 







> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who ordered more than one and who are still waiting on tracking info:  Have any of you received notices from UPS at home saying they tried to deliver a package but no one was there to sign for it??  I have two mystery UPS notices at home and have no clue what they are for and I wondering if they are my Ipsy bags...


 Ipsy ships with DHL/USPS as far as I know. UPS would likely be from somewhere else.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 14, 2013)

multiple pages back someone quoted ipsy and said on their fb wall they said that what you see in your glam room is what you get. if that is the case i will be getting the exact same bag down to the urban decay eyeshadow... lol so I don't that is the case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great news for me considering it was the pictured products that caused me to sign up for a second bag! Thanks for getting to the bottom of it, Zadidoll!
> ...


 I'm on a mission to find out what in the world it is!!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Out of curiousity I calculated out the value of my bags - if I get the 3 I *think* I'll be getting then it came out to $165 of product. Granted personal value may not reflect that but it's still a heck of a deal for the $30 I paid!


 I totaled up how much my first bag was worth (second hasn't shipped yet)"

Bronzing lotion - 6

Rollerball - 12

Zoya - 8

Mirabella lippie - 22

Yaby - 5

UD shadow - 20

= 73 dollars

Even without the extra shadow, it's a fifty some dollar bag. WELL worth the price of the ten dollars it cost to get it. Especially when you consider the fact that they are all nice, full-sized products that I will put to good use! I'm thinking I will need to get rid of my BB for financial reasons. I always thought I would only keep Ipsy for a few months and then stay with BB for the long haul... but the past couple months with Ipsy has impressed me so much. I have a TON of skin care stuff, since I went on a "request sample" binge last month or so. I have too much to use, honestly. And with BB I just seem to get more stuff I won't use. Whereas, I always love trying new makeup and brands. So... for me Ipsy seems the better deal. Not just for the dollar amount, but for the items and their usefulness to me, personally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 14, 2013)

Thanks,



> We are TOTALLY TWINSIES!!!! Yay!Â
> 
> 
> 
> And your pic of the bag is gorgeous! Definitely with you that Space Cowboy is the highlight of this bag. Â I lurve it!


 thanks, Leigh! When I saw your video I thought the same thing! I have crappy lighting in my house (and do it on purpose as direct sun gives me a migrane) so I did my unblocking outside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those curious about the Anastasia Brow Gel and what to do with it.
> ...


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

Finally tendered to USPS 2 hours ago. Come on, you can do it.... come to me, my pretty!!!! Lots of love here for you!!!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo. looks like I'll have two lipsticks up for trade. TBH if they had been more clear about that BEFORE the first of the month, I wouldn't have signed up for a 3rd bag, as I was looking for a chance to try different products so I would have an idea of what I'd like to buy. I love that brow gel, got it in birchbox before, and don't mind the perfume, but really, really wish they'd at least do an OR on the lipstick so I'd get a CHANCE to get something else. I signed up for the chance, not the definite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ohwell. I guess I'll know better next time. Just kind of upset that my second account (which I've had over a year) is showing this exact same bag, and I fear its because for some reason I wasn't charged (yes, I had the funds) and I've emailed them TWICE in the last two weeks and STILL haven't gotten an answer from them. My glam room still says "next billing date in progress" so maybe I won't get the bag at all, but then I'll be more upset because I've had that account open forever on purpose. Has anyone else had a problem getting a response from them?


 Of course right after I posted that I got a response from Ipsy.

Thank you for contacting ipsy! We have checked your account to better understand your situation and our records show that we were unable to charge your account. Our recorded transactions are as follows:

5/1/2013 4:59:00 AM 10.00 Lost/Stolen Card charge invalid

Can you please log-in to your account and update your billing information? We will try to bill your account again for a June Glam Bag.

This is complete BS because I had (and still do have) plenty of money in my account to cover that, and my birchboxes came out no problem. I've triple, quadruple checked the card number, etc EVERYTHING is correct, I haven't changed it at all and every other month they were able to charge me successfully. There have been a couple of times when I haven't had the money in there (when my vehicle broke down and I went broke fixing it) and they emailed me stating they couldn't charge me. I never got an email this time, and knowing that I had money in my acct and everything was correct on the website I really didn't think about it until I noticed one acct said next bill date was 6/1 and this one said "in progress." 

 So now, they're saying that I can get the June bag. Well, with this bs here, they're probably just gonna get a cancellation instead since through no fault of my own they are not sending me the bag that I've been subscribed to for over a year. I'm very upset right now.


----------



## lady41 (May 14, 2013)

hey girls, i am sure this has already been addressed , however i cant seen to dig it out of the thread. so if my hubbie say, uses my link to get another bag for me does it still count toward your 2 friends joining even though it is indeed still going to myself? thanks


----------



## Yukiko (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those curious about the Anastasia Brow Gel and what to do with it.
> 
> ...


 
That's an idea.... I could use one of those, now that you gave me that idea. Oh well. x:


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

this is weird.. My tracking said it was out for delivery tis morning and I check again just now and it's apparently in MA again since this morning.......what's going on.......


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hey girls,
i am sure this has already been addressed , however i cant seen to dig it out of the thread.
so if my hubbie say, uses my link to get another bag for me does it still count toward your 2 friends joining even though it is indeed still going to myself?
thanks


goes toward the 2 friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those curious about the Anastasia Brow Gel and what to do with it.
> ...


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

> Ooh all great ideas! This is why I love MUT so much. I would have never thought to try all these things you wonderful ladies suggest to do with products I may have tossed aside or given/traded away!Â


 Building on Zadidoll's colored brow gel suggestion, adding the pigments would also give a great temporary hair color. The result may be a bit crunchy after it dries, but I wouldn't think any worse than the colored gel you could get at the store. I read recently castor oil is used to make lashes/brows/head hair grow thicker so I'm considering mixing some drops w my brow gel to use nightly on my lashes. Guinea pig time! As far as greed w multiple subscriptions, I have to admit, greed fueled my subbing for a second bag, but only because I wanted to try the other products and simply can't afford the gamble of buying them full price. Of all offered this month, I've only ever tried the brow gel and Tahitian Gardenia perfume, so I wanted to try everything else. I wouldn't dream of trying to sell anything to profit, though. Give away, sure. But not sell. These companies will stop their sub services if they find people are buying them just to sell off the items for their own benefit.


----------



## bonita22 (May 14, 2013)

> Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag). So what's the core bag? This is: Pacifica roll on perfume ($12), Mirabella colour sheer ($22), Anastasia clear brow gel ($6.68 value), Zoya nail polish ($8) &amp; Yaby concealer ($4.85). Total bag value: $53.53.


 This makes me very happy. I really wanted that generic bag for my mom. I signed her up over the weekend. Now I'm sure she'll love the bag when she gets it! Except for maybe the concealer, since she doesn't use it.


----------



## bonita22 (May 14, 2013)

My bag is out for delivery! Yay!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 14, 2013)

My mailbox was filled with nothing but disappointment today.  Please be here tomorrow Ipsy bag!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I witch and moan really quickly? The post office has had my package since the 11th, but there have been no updates since then (I'm aware that there was a Sunday in there AND that's it's only Tuesday) and it says expected delivery of May 16th. My post office is literally less than a mile from my house. This is driving me INSANE.
> 
> ...


 You can call your postmaster at the branch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Might be helpful?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I witch and moan really quickly? The post office has had my package since the 11th, but there have been no updates since then (I'm aware that there was a Sunday in there AND that's it's only Tuesday) and it says expected delivery of May 16th. My post office is literally less than a mile from my house. This is driving me INSANE.
> 
> ...


 That's crazy... it makes you hate USPS some times! They also have my package since Saturday (USPS, not the post office) but tracking has not updated at all, so I have no idea where my bag is or when I'm getting it.



I really hope my bag is going to show up at my door today or tomorrow and the USPS people are just lazy or late to update!


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (May 14, 2013)

So my bag had...

St. Tropez One Night stuff--I squealed when I saw it...I was going to buy a full size with the discount just to try it out

Zoya in Julie--meh, purple, but I'll use it

Yaby in Buff--looks just a tiny bit too dark, but it'll be good for later on when my face has a little more tan to it

Nume--more hair stuff...which I'll use because I'm trying to keep my loooooong hair looking good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Juice Beauty gloss in Pink--another meh, I'm not a fan of lip gloss...so this will probably get passed on to my niece

My weight was .547

Now, I'm just waiting on my second bag to get here.  I'm glad I ordered it because it'll be the "generic" one with the lipstick, rollerball, and brow gel...three more things I was wanting to try out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

> My mailbox was filled with nothing but disappointment today.Â  Please be here tomorrow Ipsy bag!


 I'm sorry. I don't mean to make light, but your comment made me giggle. I just imagined someone looking in and seeing disappointment crammed into every nook and cranny. I'm in the same boat as you. Hubby got the mail yesterday and had a very sad look on his face when he was empty-handed. But, you and I have something to look forward to tomorrow!! Woohoo!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2013)

> Building on Zadidoll's colored brow gel suggestion, adding the pigments would also give a great temporary hair color. The result may be a bit crunchy after it dries, but I wouldn't think any worse than the colored gel you could get at the store. I read recently castor oil is used to make lashes/brows/head hair grow thicker so I'm considering mixing some drops w my brow gel to use nightly on my lashes. Guinea pig time! As far as greed w multiple subscriptions, I have to admit, greed fueled my subbing for a second bag, but only because I wanted to try the other products and simply can't afford the gamble of buying them full price. Of all offered this month, I've only ever tried the brow gel and Tahitian Gardenia perfume, so I wanted to try everything else. I wouldn't dream of trying to sell anything to profit, though. Give away, sure. But not sell. These companies will stop their sub services if they find people are buying them just to sell off the items for their own benefit.


 I have the Poshmark app and if you look for certain products you can tell that they've come from subscription boxes. I was browsing for the pacifica roll-on and a girl sold that, the pacifica bronzed and the mirabella liploss(in the super cool package) for $10. She listed that they were from ipsy so she wasn't trying to charge an arm and a leg. I appreciated her honesty. However, in the last day, I've seen multiple listings of items that definitely came from the ipsy bags and people are trying to profit from them. People do this crap all of the time with stuff from LBB and all the other subs. It's really pathetic to me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't mean to make light, but your comment made me giggle. I just imagined someone looking in and seeing disappointment crammed into every nook and cranny. I'm in the same boat as you. Hubby got the mail yesterday and had a very sad look on his face when he was empty-handed. But, you and I have something to look forward to tomorrow!! Woohoo!!


 Yes, tomorrow should be Ispy Day for us.  Good luck to you.



     The waiting is just really...looong.


----------



## Jaly (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just gave it a whirl as a mascara base (I'm seriously a beauty newb, no idea if this is even supposed to work or not! Haha!) But it totally made a difference. It helped keep my lashes separate so there was less clumping/combining. They seem longer too. I did one eye with it as a base and one eye without.
> 
> Left side w/brow gel underneath and right side w/o it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oh Wow! it made such a difference! Your right eye lashes look real long pretty and SEPARATED!

did the brow gel irritate your eye at all? Let us know if its easy to remove ur mascara at the end of the night!


----------



## ling168 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those curious about the Anastasia Brow Gel and what to do with it.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

I mentioned not wanting the bronzer one night and hub was like, just throw it on eBay and make your money back. I just glared at him and asked him to think back about how many times he'd been waiting for a concert for his faaaavorite band and had seen people scalping the tix for profit and b*tched about it. He shut up. Haha. &gt;: )


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

Dupe post. Oopsies


----------



## katcole (May 14, 2013)

I have a duel Wand from Elf, I dont know if it is the same forumla on both sides for clear mascara and eye brow gel.


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 14, 2013)

I got my bag!!! - zoya in blu - macademia oil - juice beauty gloss in pink (it looks plum to me) - pacifica crushed pearl bronzing butter - yaby concealer in buff - urban decay moondust stargazer I'm overall happy with my bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> P.S. it weighed .718


----------



## ling168 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with this! Especially thinking from Ipsy having to "sell" the idea to brands to give them samples for free or a deep discount, so that we are "introduced" to the brads products. I would imagine the top people they would want to promote their products too are people who use similar products to try and convert them, or think they do not like them to try and convert them, or don't have any clue what they want.


 

I agree also, but I do think that they should try to, at least, be accurate with the skin tone when they send things like concealer out to people... everything else can and may be generic, but concealer is meant to hide things not emphasize them.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those curious about the Anastasia Brow Gel and what to do with it.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for clearing up the bag info and for this as well! 

Am I the only one who used a clear mascara (do they make those anymore) for both my lashes and my brows once upon a time? I think I even read that tip in a beauty magazine when I was 13 or so. Was that terrible advice or clever? haha. I actually haven't used anything like that on my brows since way back then, and I'm not really sure I need to. So, we'll see what I end up doing with this. The only dupes I may possibly get are the lippie and roller ball. If I'm very lucky, maybe I will get a different version than what came in my first bag. *fingers crossed* And if not... hey, stuff to trade! And I'm totally cool with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (May 14, 2013)

> goes toward the 2 friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yay! thanks for the reply!


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

I keep looking at my ipsy bag.... LOL just staring.. it's so beautiful ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

So I was looking at my shipping and honestly HATE having to wait! It left Compton, CA last night and if it's going ground to Federal, WA then it's a 17Â½ hour trip. Considering Federal law for truck drivers requiring them to stop for at least eight hours and up to 11 depending on how many hours they drive my bag won't arrive in WA until tomorrow. That also explains why it takes such a long time to cross country because if they're using only one truck driver between hubs then that driver is subjected to Federal law. If they had more hubs then obviously they can switch drivers and get it across country faster. DHL has fewer hubs so less chance for changing of drivers.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

oh i just realized that all the companies had these paper reinforcements as a part of their packaging... I wonder if ipsy requested it so it wouldn't break as easily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> props Ipsy!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who used a clear mascara (do they make those anymore) for both my lashes and my brows once upon a time?


 They do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Off hand the ones I can think of are....

Drugstore: Maybelline, Covergirl, ELF, Black Radiance.

Prestige: Sephora brand, Urban Decay, Anastasia (they call theirs a "top coat")


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

Just putting it out there: the of corset I'll call you from Sation last month and Gei Gei from Zoya are the same pink. Gei Gei just has more shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's crazy... it makes you hate USPS some times! They also have my package since Saturday (USPS, not the post office) but tracking has not updated at all, so I have no idea where my bag is or when I'm getting it.
> ...


 You can try calling your post office and telling them that you're expecting a package and that it's arrived at your post office on Saturday. And give them the tracking number. See if they can help you find it and you can go pick it up or something. =)


----------



## ashleyanner (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for clearing up the bag info and for this as well!
> 
> Am I the only one who used a clear mascara (do they make those anymore) for both my lashes and my brows once upon a time? I think I even read that tip in a beauty magazine when I was 13 or so. Was that terrible advice or clever? haha. I actually haven't used anything like that on my brows since way back then, and I'm not really sure I need to. So, we'll see what I end up doing with this. The only dupes I may possibly get are the lippie and roller ball. If I'm very lucky, maybe I will get a different version than what came in my first bag. *fingers crossed* And if not... hey, stuff to trade! And I'm totally cool with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I actually use a cheap Covergirl clear mascara for my brows every day.  Mine tend to have stray hairs that like to stick up every which way, but this keeps them in place and as far as I know...doesn't look bad.  Plus, I can give them a little more arch with it.  I dunno...it just helps me feel more put together.


----------



## OiiO (May 14, 2013)

My bag is finally here! I was crossing fingers and toes for a double Pacifica and Ipsy gods must have heard me!

I love everything, and even the yellow Zoya wasn't a disappointment. My Yaby was in Pecan which is an odd choice for someone with alabaster skin, but it looks great as an eyeshadow.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

OMGG I JUST HAD AN EPIPHANY ahhaha

I was looking at my concealer in my zpalette and was worrying what I'm going to set my concealer with when I'm out and about...

since I don't have much powder.......

then I looked up and saw my sand dune eye shadow from yaby in March .... and it's similar in color to my honey concealer!!!

even better that it's the sand dune because that color didn't show up for me cause it's the same tone as my skin ahhahahaahhaha &lt;3

YES!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is finally here! I was crossing fingers and toes for a double Pacifica and Ipsy gods must have heard me!
> 
> I love everything, and even the yellow Zoya wasn't a disappointment. My Yaby was in Pecan which is an odd choice for someone with alabaster skin, but it looks great as an eyeshadow.


 That yellow is so gorgeous. The more I see it in swatches, the more I hope to get it. 

I have Julep's Leila on my fingers right now so I'm curious to see how it compares too.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got matched at Mac once like a decade ago, but the lady said they discontinued my shade so I never went back.. I wear Lancome powder in Matte Honey III, if that helps. I definitely have yellow undertones, and I'm like a tan/olive coloring. I think my coloring is similar to yours based on your pic, so I think Honey would work fine for you. If there's flash on you in the pic, then I would say Honey could be slightly lighter than your skintone, but I think concealer is supposed to be, right? Honey actually matches me exactly, so I might use it as a spot concealer rather than under my eyes. I would agree that Pecan is probably too dark for you to use as a concealer. Hopefully you'll get Honey!


 Thanks! There is flash in the photo but I'm not too much darker than it shows even without flash. I should get my bag today so we will see.


----------



## Rachael B (May 14, 2013)

Got my 2nd bag today!

Zoya in GeiGei - WOO!

YABY in vanilla- WOO!

Brow Gel- Anyone wanna trade??

Mirabella sheer lipstick in Daydream- really pretty but don't wear lipstick-  tradelist!

Pacifica Tahitian Gardenia Roll On- PM me if you want to trade for vanilla!

So, not really high on my list of wants but all great products!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Poshmark app and if you look for certain products you can tell that they've come from subscription boxes. I was browsing for the pacifica roll-on and a girl sold that, the pacifica bronzed and the mirabella liploss(in the super cool package) for $10. She listed that they were from ipsy so she wasn't trying to charge an arm and a leg. I appreciated her honesty. However, in the last day, I've seen multiple listings of items that definitely came from the ipsy bags and people are trying to profit from them.
> 
> People do this crap all of the time with stuff from LBB and all the other subs. It's really pathetic to me.


 LOL I downloaded it to check it out and searched for "Mirabella" and see a boat load of the primer Ipsy sent out a while back. Most people want $20+ for it! Really people? Really?! The ones selling it for $8, ok I think that's fine since it below what they paid for the actual bag but $20+ for it?


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is finally here! I was crossing fingers and toes for a double Pacifica and Ipsy gods must have heard me!
> 
> I love everything, and even the yellow Zoya wasn't a disappointment. My Yaby was in Pecan which is an odd choice for someone with alabaster skin, but it looks great as an eyeshadow.


 That yellow is gorgeous. If I get that, I'm so painting white daisies nail art over it!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered 3 bags this month (I've never had more than one acct for any sub) because I truly wanted to try almost all of the products. I had never tried a self-tanner before, only tried a handful of drugstore lipsticks that I disliked, and my only exposure to Pacifica was the January ipsy bag. What isn't for me, will go to my mom who desperately needs to update her beauty supply collection. I have already spent 50 on Zoya (mother's day gift to myself), 20 on Pacifica (mother's day gift to mother), and am planning on another 30 dollar purchase with Mirabella after I get paid and have singing the praises of the nail polish and lipstick to anyone who will listen, because I got to try these things The only thing that I would trade would be trying to get a concealer in my color, and I would never get it specifically for the purposes of reselling. I also am fully aware that not being satisfied or getting duplicates are the risks with subscription services, especially holding multiple accounts. *I don't see there is anything wrong with what I've done and I don't think I'm being greedy.*











> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just gave it a whirl as a mascara base (I'm seriously a beauty newb, no idea if this is even supposed to work or not! Haha!) But it totally made a difference. It helped keep my lashes separate so there was less clumping/combining. They seem longer too. I did one eye with it as a base and one eye without.
> 
> Left side w/brow gel underneath and right side w/o it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks great...I'm going to try that tomorrow. It looks like I'm getting a brow gel in my 2nd bag (I already have one from an Anastasia kit I bought at Sephora) so it looks like I'll have plenty. I love the gel...use it daily on my brows.



> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Poshmark app and if you look for certain products you can tell that they've come from subscription boxes. I was browsing for the pacifica roll-on and a girl sold that, the pacifica bronzed and the mirabella liploss(in the super cool package) for $10. She listed that they were from ipsy so she wasn't trying to charge an arm and a leg. I appreciated her honesty. However, in the last day, I've seen multiple listings of items that definitely came from the ipsy bags and people are trying to profit from them.
> 
> People do this crap all of the time with stuff from LBB and all the other subs. It's really pathetic to me.


 I always sell my leftovers on ebay. Pathetic or not. 



 I'm not trying to make a profit; I start all my auctions at .99. If people pay what it's worth, that's ok too. I'm not trying to make money off of my subs, but if I'm not going to use it and I can't find a trade for it, I'll sell it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 14, 2013)

*sigh* Apparently it is going to take my bag another 3 days to take what is roughly a 4.5 hour drive. Much ipsy sadness, BUT my BB might be here today. Was supposed to arrive yesterday so I am holding out hope. Wish I wasn't stuck at work until 6! *grrrrr!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (May 14, 2013)

Which color of the Juice Beauty lip gloss did you ladies like the best? I like the Pink, but some are saying it's more purple than pink, and the Fig looks brown to me. Maybe I should just go with the neutral Champagne?


----------



## skylola123 (May 14, 2013)

I got my bag today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> FINALLY!!!

I got the Pacifica Rollerball (which I do not want its up for trade).

I am super happy I got the Zoya in Blu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  





But unsure about the concealer I really don't think they paid any attention to our profiles, I got it in Buff which is so much lighter than my skin tone. It is way off it leaves a white cast when I swatched it on my hand.


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

I usually like to keep my sub box items around for a while before I sell or give away the ones I won't use, even if I don't like it on first sight. I didn't like the Juice Beauty  Hydrating Mist from the March bag and didn't think I'd ever use it. Lo and behold, it hit 100 degrees this Mother's Day and I shoved it into my bag before I stepped out of the house because I knew I'd be out the whole day. I'm so glad I didn't toss or give it away.


----------



## Jwhackers (May 14, 2013)

Just got my bag and I LOVE IT! 

I got: 

Zoya Blu

Pacifica rollerball in tahitian gardenia (smells amazing!)

Juice Beauty Gloss in pink

Macadamia healing oil treatment

yaby concealer in buf (looks like it might work for me)

And I also got the Urban Decay moondust eyeshadow in Zodiac, which is not what I would have chosen for myself but I am excited to try it! 

My weight was 0.6179


----------



## timeboat (May 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for the reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've calmed down since yesterday, lol.  I got more than my money's worth out of the bag and will just go to the store and get a proper match for concealer.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* Apparently it is going to take my bag another 3 days to take what is roughly a 4.5 hour drive. Much ipsy sadness, BUT my BB might be here today. Was supposed to arrive yesterday so I am holding out hope. Wish I wasn't stuck at work until 6! *grrrrr!


 Oh I'm jealous!! My Birchbox won't be here for a few more days!


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

You know your USPS is slow when the Alaskan gets not one, but two of her Ipsy bags first (sorry, had to - lol). My bags were both handed off to USPS fairly quickly this month and then shipped first class. No idea if it was a fluke or not, we'll see how June's bag travels. I wonder if Ipsy did arrange to have AK &amp; HI shipped first class so they didn't have to go by boat though.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2013)

> :iagree: Looks great...I'm going to try that tomorrow. It looks like I'm getting a brow gel in my 2nd bag (I already have one from an Anastasia kit I bought at Sephora) so it looks like I'll have plenty. I love the gel...use it daily on my brows. I always sell my leftovers on ebay. Pathetic or not.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â I'm not trying to make a profit; I start all my auctions at .99. If people pay what it's worth, that's ok too. I'm not trying to make money off of my subs, but if I'm not going to use it and I can't find a trade for it, I'll sell it.


 I'm not saying that all people reselling sub box products are pathetic. I'm saying that if, for instance, you got a mirabella lipstick in your ipsy bag and you are trying to resell it for the retail price, that's straight up shady in my book. But if you are listing on eBay for .99 cents and someone pays more, then it's happy all around. Everyone gets what they wanted and it works out.


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2013)

> I mentioned not wanting the bronzer one night and hub was like, just throw it on eBay and make your money back. I just glared at him and asked him to think back about how many times he'd been waiting for a concert for his faaaavorite band and had seen people scalping the tix for profit and b*tched about it. He shut up. Haha. &gt;: )


 Major difference between these two items: There are a finite number of tickets. There are many, many of these lotions. Ticket scalping will push prices up as high as someone's desperation goes, but the bronzer would most likely only go as high as the retail equivalent price. Once it passes that, people will stop bidding and find it elsewhere at the retail price. I'm firmly on the side of tossing this stuff up on eBay/Poshmark since there is a natural end to bids.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag).
> 
> ...


 This is great news for me.  I had never before been interested in any subscriptions, but I've been sick and home from work the past few days and in my boredom decided to look in to some of these subs.  I can't believe I have been missing out on this for so long!  When I went to the Ipsy site and saw this bag I was so impressed, and couldn't believe it was only $10.  At the time that I subscribed I didn't know much about it and just assumed/hoped that I would be receiving the pictured bag with some possible color variation.  

When Ipsy says they will use Ipsy match to vary the fragrance, how exactly are they going to do that?  In my quiz there was nothing that indicated fragrance preferences... Or did I miss that?

I am brand new to subs so this is an exciting time for me.  All of these brands are new to me, except Pacifica (I already have two kits from them from when Sephora used to carry them).

I really *hope* for:

The nail polish in the neutral shade

Pacifica rollerball in vanilla

Lipstick in a pink shade

Concealer in a shade I can use

The brow gel I don't really think I will use, but when I signed up I thought even if I get colors and products I don't like I will just give them away to friends/family.  After all it is just $10 to try out these products and even if I don't like them and end up giving them away it is still well worth it to me 



  It will also throw a bit of excitement and surprise my way!


----------



## jessilng (May 14, 2013)

> I usually like to keep my sub box items around for a while before I sell or give away the ones I won't use, even if I don't like it on first sight. I didn't like the Juice BeautyÂ  Hydrating Mist from the March bag and didn't think I'd ever use it. Lo and behold, it hit 100 degrees this Mother's Day and I shoved it into my bag before I stepped out of the house because I knew I'd be out the whole day. I'm so glad I didn't toss or give it away.


 I didn't like the smell of it the first time I used it, but now that its almost gone I am thinking about ordering more. I spray my face with it just out of the shower and then let it soak in before putting on a bb cream. I feel like I'm getting enough moisture without layering on a bunch of gunk and I don't cake up or get oily during the day now.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *timeboat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've calmed down since yesterday, lol.  I got more than my money's worth out of the bag and will just go to the store and get a proper match for concealer.


 Which color did you get?


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag).
> 
> ...


 Hmmm. I don't understand why I'm getting the "core bag" when I've been a member for MONTHS. Also, my bag always comes so much later than everyone else's. I presume when they run out of stuff they send mine along with the newbies. It isn't really an issue this month, because I prefer to get the items in the core bag compared to the others anyway. But in the future who knows. What's the point of Ipsy match if this is going to keep happening to me?


----------



## MissTrix (May 14, 2013)

WEWT!! My 1st ever Ipsy bag is finally here!! 






(bag weight: .4705)





1. Zoya in Neely - I was SO hoping to get this color! Keeping my fingers crossed for Piaf in bag #2!

2. Yaby concealer in Buff - Not sure yet if it's going to work. It looks a shade darker than what I'm used to but that could just be the lighting in this room. 

3. Juice Beauty gloss in Pink - Love this! Not at all sticky &amp; it smells divine. The color doesn't really show up on my naturally pink lips but it has a gorgeous shimmer to it.

4. Pacifica rollerball in Tahitian Gardenia - A bit too "too" for my tastes. I would rather have gotten the Island Vanilla. Hopefully I will in bag 2. 

5. Nume Finishing Serum - Excited to try this! 

All in all, I'm very happy with what I received. I'm so happy I signed up for Ipsy, they did not disappoint! Can't wait for my second bag to ship!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

> Major difference between these two items: There are a finite number of tickets. There are many, many of these lotions. Ticket scalping will push prices up as high as someone's desperation goes, but the bronzer would most likely only go as high as the retail equivalent price. Once it passes that, people will stop bidding and find it elsewhere at the retail price. I'm firmly on the side of tossing this stuff up on eBay/Poshmark since there is a natural end to bids.


 I'm not against putting unwanted stuff on eBay to find it a new home. I just don't agree with those who sub to a $10 box with the sole intention of splitting everything to sell at retail (or as close as they think they can get) for a huge profit.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh I'm jealous!! My Birchbox won't be here for a few more days!


 LOL Don't be jealous.....since mine is late and goodness knows where ours will likely still get here on the same day!


----------



## Flowerfish (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Major difference between these two items: There are a finite number of tickets. There are many, many of these lotions. Ticket scalping will push prices up as high as someone's desperation goes, but the bronzer would most likely only go as high as the retail equivalent price. Once it passes that, people will stop bidding and find it elsewhere at the retail price. I'm firmly on the side of tossing this stuff up on eBay/Poshmark since there is a natural end to bids.


 I agree with this.

I feel there is also a difference between buying something with the sole intention to sell it for a profit, and buying a kit and realizing a couple of the items are things you don't want so list them on ebay.  This gives the items a new home at a low cost for the buyer who clearly wants that item and is actively seeking it out.  Plus you get to recoup a little of your money.  It sounds like a win win for everyone in my opinion.

Tickets however people try to get them on line just to find they were sold out within minutes to then have to get them from Stubhub or somewhere similar to find that others bought them just to sell them at an inflated price.  Sadly, this just happened to me a few months ago for a concert and I had to pay about 35% more per each ticket :-/


----------



## JC327 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I lived in Queens and Brooklyn. Also holy cow is this thread moving fast! its hard to keep up with.


 Ah! I live in the former.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 14, 2013)

So are they out of the May bags now?


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is great news for me.  I had never before been interested in any subscriptions, but I've been sick and home from work the past few days and in my boredom decided to look in to some of these subs.  I can't believe I have been missing out on this for so long!  When I went to the Ipsy site and saw this bag I was so impressed, and couldn't believe it was only $10.  At the time that I subscribed I didn't know much about it and just assumed/hoped that I would be receiving the pictured bag with some possible color variation.
> ...


 Ipsy has really upped their game the past few months. Their supply of sample products used to be quite different and much smaller. =)

As for the fragrances, I guess the very first personality style question can sort of relate to fragrances. I selected simple and natural for mine. Though it'll be nice if they have a question that directly ask for floral, fruity, musk, or earthy.


----------



## pride (May 14, 2013)

YAY my bag got here today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had signed up on May 1 so I got the generic bag, which is probably what I would have been happiest with anyway.

Concealer in Buff, which is pretty close.

Tahition Gardenia roller ball (would have preferred the vanilla though... edit upon further smelling I don't really like this scent haha)

Mirabella in Daydream (don't know how it looks swatched, but went YIKES when I opened it. Wish I had gotten whatever that coral color was!)

Really though I signed up for the Zoya and the bag, so can't complain.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

> I agree with this. I feel there is also a difference between buying something with the sole intention to sell it for a profit, and buying a kit and realizing a couple of the items are things you don't want so list them on ebay. Â This gives the items a new home at a low cost for the buyer who clearly wants that item and is actively seeking it out. Â Plus you get to recoup a little of your money. Â It sounds like a win win for everyone in my opinion. Tickets however people try to get them on line just to find they were sold out within minutes to then have to get them from Stubhub or somewhere similar to find that others bought them just to sell them at an inflated price. Â Sadly, this just happened to me a few months ago for a concert and I had to pay about 35% more per each ticket :-/


 Maybe where I went wrong with my initial post was failing to indicate he was upset with ticket scalpers that appeared to have bought their tickets only to sell them once they sold out. I wholeheartedly agree with selling, and will not hesitate to do so myself, if I get an item I can't use or don't like (I'm looking at you, Tahitian Gardenia rollerball), but you won't see it on my eBay for retail cost. Several bucks at most. But that's just me and my way of doing things. Crossing fingers for Island Vanilla! Come to meeeee, my love!!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can call your postmaster at the branch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Might be helpful?


 It's just a bad week for me and USPS. I also have the OTM for Glamour Dolls and my package was "Missent", which means that USPS messed it up and sent it somewhere that is not Kansas City. Sigh... I just have to learn to be patient.


----------



## queenofperil (May 14, 2013)

If only they could ship my bag as quickly as they charged me for it. I live on the West Coast! It's already going to take a million days to get here. Send my bag so I have stuff to play with!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *timeboat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've calmed down since yesterday, lol.  I got more than my money's worth out of the bag and will just go to the store and get a proper match for concealer.


 I am happy to know it!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, they mentioned that some people will be getting both instead of it being an "OR". I know some people are upset by it because they weren't expecting it.
> ...


 I have to take issue with the logic behind this, it's quite flawed.

I have never seen anywhere on any subscription service mention that you are only allowed or supposed to have one account. Ever. The services make it clear that they treat each individual subscription as its own thing, so the risk of overlap is always there, but that's part of the gamble you take. On birchbox, you can't combine points, they have ade that clear, but they are well aware they ship multiple boxes to the same places and if they really only wanted one per person they would have a 1 box per address limit. Sure people like you with children in the same house would complain, but there is no way for them to know wether I have me plus three kids or me plus three more for me. Since they don't limit the boxes per credit card or per address, it can only be assumed they they take no issue with  multiple accounts per person.

Calling it greedy is a little bit over the top and frankly a bit dramatic, it's more of seeing a great deal and taking advantage of it. Nobody would say you are greedy for buying three of an item on sale in a store, if you can afford it, and it's discounted, more power to you. I'm sure there is a large percentage of subscribers that don't have the funds to purchase full size items with the promo codes every month, but the extra $10 for another subscription is within their spending limits for the month.


----------



## tinapickles (May 14, 2013)

UGH. 

I've only received confirmation on ONE of my two bags and that bag has been stuck in Orlando (I'm in Mimai) since FRIDAY. Orland is only 4 hours away. No updates on shipping. The other bag... who knows. I haven't even received confirmation. 

Patience is not a virtue I possess.


----------



## JC327 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RandeeJ9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's such a pretty color!


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 14, 2013)

> Calling it greedy is a little bit over the top and frankly a bit dramatic, it's more of seeing a great deal and taking advantage of it. Nobody would say you are greedy for buying three of an item on sale in a store, if you can afford it, and it's discounted, more power to you. I'm sure there is a large percentage of subscribers that don't have the funds to purchase full size items with the promo codes every month, but the extra $10 for another subscription is within their spending limits for the month.


 This is how I felt when signing up for a second bag. Unfortunately my gamble failed because I got the core bag on my main account and now I'll get it again on the second. My extras will be traded for what I did want, if possible.


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of my ipsy pics this month...few swatches since I'm trading an unprecedented 5 outta 6 products.  I don't think they even looked at my profile.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2013)

> Maybe where I went wrong with my initial post was failing to indicate he was upset with ticket scalpers that appeared to have bought their tickets only to sell them once they sold out. I wholeheartedly agree with selling, and will not hesitate to do so myself, if I get an item I can't use or don't like (I'm looking at you, Tahitian Gardenia rollerball), but you won't see it on my eBay for retail cost. Several bucks at most. But that's just me and my way of doing things. Crossing fingers for Island Vanilla! Come to meeeee, my love!!


 No, I got that was why he would be upset about the tickets. I just don't see why there is an equivalent between a limited supply of tickets and something anyone could order on their own. The analogy just doesn't make sense.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 14, 2013)

I actually like that the after May 1st sign ups got a certain set of items. I love the Anastasia and it didn't seem to be popping up except in the core bags. So it basically guaranteed I would get it, that plus a zoya were worth it to me right there. Between the 6 spots on my two accounts none are going to be repeats. I can only hope for two different Zoya colors, and now that I think about it, two different concealers would be helpful too, you could kind of blend them together (assuming on my older account I get a lightish shade) the default yaby seems to be darker than my color, so that would be awesome. 

I tell everybody that I know, sample boxes are my preferred form of gambling, you pay your $10 entry fee to spin the wheel. Sometimes you make out like a bandit with full size products and boxes worth $50+, and others you feel like you sort of just made back what you put in. Best part is, you always get something for your $10, the house never just takes your money and kicks you out.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> After all it is just $10 to try out these products and even if I don't like them and end up giving them away it is still well worth it to me
> ...


 And you found us crazy women over here at MUT!!! woooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooo DOUBLE YOUR FUN!


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

The bag spoiler revealings are almost worth the $10 for me. I love the suspense and excitement of seeing what we might get and then getting my bag and finding out what color/scent/variation they picked. 

I also like that Ipsy puts out spoilers at the start of the month, then Birchbox around the 10th, and then Julep reveals theirs on the 20th. It was so nice of them to space it out like that for me so I have spoiler reveals to look forward to every 10ish days. Haha!


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 14, 2013)

I'm happy that ill be getting the generic bag. The eyebrow gel and lipstick are two of the things I really wanted to try. I didn't get either in my bag so I signed up for a second. I don't think of myself as greedy either. I would think ipsy would want to sell as many bags as they can. *shrug*


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked for a refund or a replacement bc I got the same bag with both my subscriptions so how am I suppsed to try new things if I get the same.


 That doesn't exactly sound like their problem.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

> I tell everybody that I know, sample boxes are my preferred form of gambling, you pay your $10 entry fee to spin the wheel. Sometimes you make out like a bandit with full size products and boxes worth $50+, and others you feel like you sort of just made back what you put in. Best part is, you always get something for your $10, the house never just takes your money and kicks you out.


 Love it! Very well said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know your USPS is slow when the Alaskan gets not one, but two of her Ipsy bags first (sorry, had to - lol). My bags were both handed off to USPS fairly quickly this month and then shipped first class. No idea if it was a fluke or not, we'll see how June's bag travels. I wonder if Ipsy did arrange to have AK &amp; HI shipped first class so they didn't have to go by boat though.


 I was just thinking this, lol!!  I'm in OR, the bag was in CA, then went all the way up to WA.  I will wait nicely though, lol.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 14, 2013)

Did anyone else who ISN'T new get the generic bag or is it just me? I really feel jipped.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else who ISN'T new get the generic bag or is it just me? I really feel jipped.


 The "generic" bag may have actually been a fit for some long time subscribers profiles. Quite a few have mentioned getting the wrong concealer or double lip stuff even though it doesn't match, in every bag variation. So I wouldn't assume you are getting the bag because it's all that is left. It's really just one possible variation.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to take issue with the logic behind this, it's quite flawed.
> ...


 
Considering that you can only purchase one subscription per account it stands to reason a person is suppose to have only one. They don't disallow multiple accounts but technically each person is allowed one since having more requires having more email addresses to set up more account. Julep actually use to (don't know if they still do) flat out refuse to allow people to have more than one account and use to cancel accounts to the same address even if different names were on the accounts. If you back to older posts on Julep here on MUT you'll see where people signed up for more than one account and their Julep Maven orders were cancelled due to having multiple accounts.

In regards to Ipsy, I didn't say that they don't allow multiple accounts per address - I've had multiple accounts on Birchbox, Beauty Army and Ipsy for myself and my girls but that's not the point I was making. The fact is that each account has to have a different email address to sign up and that you're not allowed more than one subscription per account stands to reason that each person is suppose to have only one membership. Like I said, they don't disallow people from having more than one account for themselves and I personally think that they should allow people to buy more than one subscription per account rather than open up multiple accounts to have multiple bags or boxes.

And I don't think it's over dramatic to call people greedy for opening up new multiple memberships AFTER the fact when they see what's coming. I'm not talking about opening up one new account but rather three, four or even five... then what would call it if not greedy? It's not taking advantage of a sale and it can potentially create artificial numbers for Ipsy to work with when procuring product for future bags. That's a problem that can cause Ipsy to actually put into place down the road a "one bag per address" policy as Julep use to have.


----------



## timeboat (May 14, 2013)

To the person asking what color I got, I got buff...  The younger woman in my profile picture is me, so the shade is too light.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katcole (May 14, 2013)

If I would have not canceled my sub I would have got my box yesterday or today, so since Ipsy just took out my payment yesterday(resigned back up) so I wonder how long it will take now? Do they mail in batches? I think if I would have knew I would be getting the generic bag I wouldnt signed back up,awwwww but heck who cares  I"m getting more yummy Pacifica  smelly stuff with the rollerball perfume . So I guess that is good. Ipsy is never boring they always seem to switch things up for good or bad  hehe.


----------



## JC327 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So pretty!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

I just got my first bag...I wasn't expecting it today, so it was a nice surprise. I got Zoya in Pilaf - love. Yaby in buff -I can make it work. St Tropez- excited to try it! Mirabella powder - reminds me of my BE mineral veil, I'll give it a try. Juice Beauty gloss in Fig.- smells (and tastes) like a chocolate orange for sure. Its a beautiful color, much lighter than the container appears. I am so VERY happy with this bag. I wish I could say the same for the second one (default) the only thing I'm actually excited for in that is the zoya. My bag weight was .5196 *edit - forgot to add that I got the nume coupon which I won't be using AT ALL. Lol I'm too poor for that stuff.


----------



## irene- (May 14, 2013)

No glam bag for me today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *timeboat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To the person asking what color I got, I got buff...  The younger woman in my profile picture is me, so the shade is too light.


 My best friend, who is just a little bit lighter than you received Vanilla. They really dropped the ball on this one. But that's to be expected. I think they should just not send face products.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

Here's what I got. Pretty happy overall except I literally have 3 similar pale pinks from Zoya, so this just feels excessive lol. The lipstick is a lovely color (posey), and the Gardenia roller ball is lovely. Not sure what I'll end up doing with the eye brow gel, maybe trying it out on my fiance bahahah.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

I just want to say, I'm super excited to try the Zoya polish, regardless of the color I receive! My wimpy, bendy, brittle nails don't like polish but the Sation has lasted a week. Ipsy is the best at helping some break free from comfort zones to try something new, and I love it! I'll be a long-time subscriber!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for clearing up the bag info and for this as well!
> 
> Am I the only one who used a clear mascara (do they make those anymore) for both my lashes and my brows once upon a time? I think I even read that tip in a beauty magazine when I was 13 or so. Was that terrible advice or clever? haha. I actually haven't used anything like that on my brows since way back then, and I'm not really sure I need to. So, we'll see what I end up doing with this. The only dupes I may possibly get are the lippie and roller ball. If I'm very lucky, maybe I will get a different version than what came in my first bag. *fingers crossed* And if not... hey, stuff to trade! And I'm totally cool with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sephora brand has clear mascara.  I'll use it on my brows as well.  Never for touch ups, only once after my face was clean.  I wont do touch ups with a product I multipurpose.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just want to say, I'm super excited to try the Zoya polish, regardless of the color I receive! My wimpy, bendy, brittle nails don't like polish but the Sation has lasted a week. Ipsy is the best at helping some break free from comfort zones to try something new, and I love it! I'll be a long-time subscriber!


 Zoya is fantastic! I should be a cheerleader for them because they're pretty much the brand I buy exclusively.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya is fantastic! I should be a cheerleader for them because they're pretty much the brand I buy exclusively.


 I feel the same way. It works like magic for me, and no other brand can compare on my nails. I'm sure it works differently for other people, but I have almost 20 of their shades and would love  more.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

Just got my main account bag!

Zoya in Blu

Juice Gloss in Pink (love this color &amp; the smell is awesome!)

Concealer in Buff (I got Vanilla in my other bag so it's nice to have both to mix if needed or use for different purposes)

NuMe serum

St. Tropez

and then I also got the UD in Stargazer. I'm kind of bummed about that. I like the color, I just put a little bit on and it looks really pretty layered over the brownish-gold color I was already wearing. But I won mine from the FB contest and if I'm not mistaken, I thought we were supposed to win the shade we mentioned in our answer. I could be wrong though and I don't want to complain too much over a totally awesome free product but I was really looking forward to getting Space Cowboy! 

Overall super excited and pleased with the combo of items in both bags received so far. 

ETA: went back and found the contest on their FB and they didn't clarify you'd get the shade you mentioned just A moondust. Okay, that's cool. I retract my above disappointment ;-)


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 14, 2013)

I can admit that I was probably being greedy when I wanted my second bag. There were so many different items to try this month that I wanted two bags so I could get as many of them as I could. In the end, I was able to get pretty much everything I wanted. Any other variations I want (like in color) I can just trade for now or use the coupon codes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way. It works like magic for me, and no other brand can compare on my nails. I'm sure it works differently for other people, but I have almost 20 of their shades and would love  more.


 Same. I know different body chemistries react differently so I'd never swear by it for everyone. The only thing that comes close to me is Essie, I LOVE their brushes, but I stick with Zoya because they always have great sales.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can admit that I was probably being greedy when I wanted my second bag. There were so many different items to try this month that I wanted two bags so I could get as many of them as I could. In the end, I was able to get pretty much everything I wanted. Any other variations I want (like in color) I can just trade for now or use the coupon codes.


 There were so many items this month and I have to admit the temptation to get a 2nd subscription for myself was there and it still is despite knowing it would be identical to what I have other than possibly color or scent though I could trade the items for what I want. I opted not to though because I take advantage of Ipsy as it is with my daughters' accounts. LOL If I see something I want from their bags I've got stuff to trade them for! LOL


----------



## Jaly (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No glam bag for me today


 Awww....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (May 14, 2013)

So do we know the exact lip color in the "generic" bag? And is the concealer color going to be the same in every bag?


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So do we know the exact lip color in the "generic" bag? And is the concealer color going to be the same in every bag?


 Random according to Ipsy.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So do we know the exact lip color in the "generic" bag? And is the concealer color going to be the same in every bag?


 I think you can still get any of the 3 colors. but I got Posy in mine.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

I also received Posy in my "generic" bag but I've seen others get the Daydream(er?) shade.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also received Posy in my "generic" bag but I've seen others get the Daydream(er?) shade.


 I love that shade! I wish I had gotten it. I am obsessed with pink lipsticks.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *timeboat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To the person asking what color I got, I got buff...  The younger woman in my profile picture is me, so the shade is too light.


 You have every right to be upset if they sent you buff!  That's the same color I received, it's a perfect match for me, and I marked my complexion as "fair" (lighter than "light"!) on my Ipsy profile! 





Someone earlier in the thread (like, 10 pages ago, so sorry but I'm not going back to find it) that Ipsy places more emphasis on the items we've "loved" on the site than the types of products we requested in the profile quiz.  Now that I look at the items I've "loved", I can totally agree with that.  My "loves" are mostly lip and other makeup stuff, no lotions or perfumes.  No tanning stuff, so still not sure where that came from, but maybe that's just the stuff that came with the "lip lover's" bag.  

That being said, I just went onto the Ipsy site and "loved" EVERY. SINGLE. PACIFICA. ITEM.  I'm prepared for next time, Ipsy!  (And my Pacifica order will be here Thurs... so excited for all the perfume samples!)


----------



## jessilng (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bag spoiler revealings are almost worth the $10 for me. I love the suspense and excitement of seeing what we might get and then getting my bag and finding out what color/scent/variation they picked.
> 
> I also like that Ipsy puts out spoilers at the start of the month, then Birchbox around the 10th, and then Julep reveals theirs on the 20th. It was so nice of them to space it out like that for me so I have spoiler reveals to look forward to every 10ish days. Haha!


 Haha. I love the spoilers too. Seeing what everyone gets is almost as good as getting it all myself!


----------



## jessilng (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have every right to be upset if they sent you buff!  That's the same color I received, it's a perfect match for me, and I marked my complexion as "fair" (lighter than "light"!) on my Ipsy profile!
> 
> ...


 This is good to know. I really want the fragrances and they aren't in my glam room. I'm going to go like all the fragrance posts and enter the fragrance contests on ipsy now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

Hi Gal &lt;3

I just made my first look. Please check it out and try them. The theme is using different textures to make the soft pastels even SOFTER and fluffier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.ipsy.com/look/l-hgpmyazv7l8b1etl?display_finish_banner=true

There's a video on how to use salt to make your pastel nail look fluffy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please let me know what you think and don't forget to like my look!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that shade! I wish I had gotten it. I am obsessed with pink lipsticks.


 Posy's acutally more red so you're not missing out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think what you are doing is complaining. I totally agree that the concealers should have been better matched and ipsy really dropped the ball on that one - no way should a fair skinned person receive concealer in Honey, or an olive/tan person receive Vanilla! That is something I definitely think people should complain about, and ipsy should acknowledge their mistake. The style quiz answers should also be taken into consideration, but I think that's tricky when it comes to exposing people to things outside of their comfort zone versus they really really can't use that product (if that makes sense). And honestly, they just need to take out the part where you pick which stylists you like lol I just don't get it.. I ended up picking the ones that LOOKED more like me, coloring and hair texture wise, because they didn't look at all different to me stylewise.
> 
> ...


 I don't really remember enough to respond exactly, but did people really "know what they were getting into?"  By that I mean, hasn't Ipsy in the past given everyone basically the same thing with very little variation?  Then, they held off on releasing the promos which announced all the variation until the last promo.  That meant that you couldn't cancel, I don't think, as it would have been too late.  THAT does bother me.  It was like Ipsy kind of changed who they were and what they were about but without letting people know about it ahead of time.  I do think if they were going to go with bag variations, since they didn't do that much in the past, they should have given people enough notice to cancel.  So I guess in a way I am much more sympathetic to those who might feel jipped to the point that they want their money back--just specifically for this month--not for prior months.  Yes, everyone got Zoya, and I think that alone made some people sign up.  But if you were already an Ipsy subscriber who didn't sign up because you wanted a Zoya, then you got a bag you hated while others got bags you liked, that's a real problem in my book.

Anyway, I've said it before and I'll say it again--bag variations are dangerous, they lead to bag envy, and the more variations Ipsy does in the future the worse the bags are going to get overall.  I don't think I'll stay with them if they keep pushing the bag variation thing.  I just don't like getting my bag and feeling like the redheaded step child.  So while I may understand their desire to be able to accept more members by doing bag variations, I'd rather they just go back to waitlisting people.  I was waitlisted myself.  It kind of sucked, but it didn't kill me.  So I guess in a way I am hoping people do complain and cancel to force Ipsy to at least keep the variations to a minimum.  I guess we'll see what happens over the next few months.


----------



## Lainy (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have every right to be upset if they sent you buff!  That's the same color I received, it's a perfect match for me, and I marked my complexion as "fair" (lighter than "light"!) on my Ipsy profile!
> 
> ...


lol. I'm "vanilla" and I got "honey"... almost everyone is getting the wrong colors. probably an issue with the ipsy match thingy. seems like they got it backwards.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

Finally got around to taking pics of my bags!





Overall I'm super pleased with what I got so far!


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Gal &lt;3
> 
> ...


 That is adorable. I love it!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What will you do if you get four of the same color polish? Or three? Or two?


 Hold your tongue mindcaviar, haha!  Yeah, I am hoping I don't.  I got Blu for the first one, which I'll probably keep.  I'm wanting pink, purple, and maybe mint.  I guess I'll just have to trade if I must.  Like you, I'm planning on doing it on Ipsy's monthly FB forum as I find the ones on here too daunting.  So I guess I'll see you there...that is...if my three other bags ever come!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got around to taking pics of my bags!
> 
> ...


 That is a great mix of stuff!


----------



## harlowekitty (May 14, 2013)

I



> Did anyone else who ISN'T new get the generic bag or is it just me? I really feel jipped.Â


 I got the default bag for bothe my first And second bags! Have had the first account for almost a year. Wish I had lucked out and gotten one of the gloss/body butter bags for my first bag. Oh well, someone will get a bonus present if I'd can't find trades for the lipstick, rollerball, polish and brow gel that i received two each of!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 14, 2013)

What do you guys think the ipsy mystery event on thursday is?


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

WHAT IS THE MYSTERY FACEBOOK EVENT??  Did you guys see that on their wall?  Maybe it's a sale of leftover bags?  I'd buy them!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (May 14, 2013)

In my bag I got:

- Yaby concealer refill in Buff (I'm lucky it matches my skintone because I had forgotten to check one on the site!)

- Zoya nailpolish in Piaf (UGGH! Yellow looks AWFUL on my skin tone and Julep just sent me Leila which is basically the same color and that went straight to the trade list, haha.)

- Juice Beauty gloss in Fig (smells good but I never wear anything on my lips so this will probably go unused.)

- The Macadamia Oil (my bone dry hair is excited to try this!)

- St. Tropez Lotion (haven't tried it yet but am excited to. Anyone know what the difference is between this lotion and the Pacifica?)

Overall I am happy because this was TOTALLY worth the $10 but there was some stuff I'd have rather gotten in other bags. I sort of like it when Ipsy sends out basically the same stuff just in a few shade variations. :/ Oh and can I say I AM SO FREAKING JEALOUS OF EVERYONE WHO GOT A UD EYESHADOW!!! I can't wait to splurge on one of those myself, haha.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you guys think the ipsy mystery event on thursday is?


 I'm hoping it's a leftover sale?  Not sure at all.  WIshfull thinking.


----------



## SnowLeopard (May 14, 2013)

How did some people get an UD Moondust, was it a fb contest? I think I might get a second sub if they keep doing whole/almost whole bag variations. Is there a way to avoid getting 2 of the same bag or do you just fill out your profile in an opposite way?


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got around to taking pics of my bags!
> 
> ...


 Looks like a great haul!!  What a deal...Isn't the UD $20 by itself?


----------



## bluemustang (May 14, 2013)

> Thank you! That's really, really helpful.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â I'm going on vacation in a few weeks so I want to have some sort of tan, but I was afraid of going from pasty while to SUPER tan (because yes, the mousse does look scary dark!). Do you ever use it, or their other products on your face? I kind of perused the Q&amp;As on the Sephora site &amp; it sounds like a lot of people just use it on their face and body, but I see they also have special face products.Â  Not to bombard you with questions! You just seem to know what's up with the St. TropezÂ


 I have never used it full strength on my face, I'm afraid it will be too dark.. But I have mixed a little with my moisturizer and it worked. It doesn't last long like the rest of me.. I can't stand to go long without my Clarisonic or exfoliating so really, it's to be expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually use one of my darker bronzers on those 'tan' days to make sure everything still looks sun kissed.


----------



## bluemustang (May 14, 2013)

> I have never used it full strength on my face, I'm afraid it will be too dark.. But I have mixed a little with my moisturizer and it worked. It doesn't last long like the rest of me.. I can't stand to go long without my Clarisonic or exfoliating so really, it's to be expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually use one of my darker bronzers on those 'tan' days to make sure everything still looks sun kissed.


Also, I've only tried mixing in the mousse,I haven't tried the gradual or instant. It didn't tint my pores or blemishes or cause break outs lol


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping it's a leftover sale?  Not sure at all.  WIshfull thinking.


 i was hoping they would do an ipsy me on a zoya collection but that sounds even more awesome


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

Last time they did an event they were selling the 252 palette at a HUGE discount. Since it's only a 30 minute event my guess is that it'll be similar - some kind of sale. Maybe all 15 items for a discounted price? Maybe Pacific items? Maybe the entire Zoya collection they sent out at a discount? I know one thing is for sure what ever it is I won't be getting because my luck the site will crash.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked for a refund or a replacement bc I got the same bag with both my subscriptions so how am I suppsed to try new things if I get the same.





> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the two same bags for my subscriptions. And my profiles are totally different. Guess my brow gels will be goin up for trade to and the lipsticks bc they are to light





> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, that's part of the gamble you take when you sign up for multiple bags.





> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately that's the chance you take when ordering multiple bags. The bags were ordered under different accounts, correct? How would Ipsy know two different accounts were for the same person?


 Personally, I don't know if I would go so far as to ask for a refund.  I'd try to trade first, at the very least.  But I do see her point.  Yes, you know you are taking some risk in getting 2 bags.  But, if she literally picked opposite things in her profile, she should not get the same products.  Ok, Yaby and Zoya--sure--those could be the same.  But let's say she picked gloss on one and lipstick on the other.  In that case, she really should have gotten 1 gloss and 1 lipstick in each bag.  The problem is, Ipsy set themselves up for this by saying they were going to "personalize" and promising to follow our "profiles" when they clearly did not do a good job of it.  And as for knowing it was going to the same person--yeah, they probably did not know this, but it shouldn't be hard to have a computer program recognize when more than one bag goes to the same address.  It could be set up to check to see if it is the same name (which indicates multiple bags for one person) or different names (which would indicate roommates or relatives).  Assuming she used her own name but just different email addresses (which I did with my multiple accounts except for 1) then Ipsy should make a way to recognize this, as long as they allow it, and we know they know about it.  LOTS of people on here have openly talked about multiple bags, and Ipsy quoted someone's post on here on their FB page.  They know about it.  They aren't stopping it.  Now, all this being said, I guess maybe we should cut them a little slack.  Wasn't this the first month for the new quiz to be applied?  I'm really hoping if they insist on sticking with that quiz, they find a better computer program to match our bags better.  We'll see.  But I do feel for people who think their profiles were not followed at all.  And in this case--with 2 bags based on 2 profiles that were completely different--that is just a giant neon sign screaming "We failed to match your profiles at all!"


----------



## latinafeminista (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Random according to Ipsy.


 good to know, thanks!


----------



## jessilng (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Gal &lt;3
> 
> ...


 Here's mine for the Zoya contest. http://www.ipsy.com/look/l-hgo9q69zba84162v/Pastel_Tipped_Nails


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is adorable. I love it!


 thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keepcalmcarryon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In my bag I got:
> 
> ...


 The Pacifica one has gold shimmer, while the St. Tropez doesn't and has a more realist tan appearance. I found this blog post that someone did that a more detailed comparison between those two with LORAC TANtalizer. http://parlourtheno.blogspot.com/2012/04/at-vanity-comparing-st-tropez-lorac-and.html



> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How did some people get an UD Moondust, was it a fb contest? I think I might get a second sub if they keep doing whole/almost whole bag variations. Is there a way to avoid getting 2 of the same bag or do you just fill out your profile in an opposite way?


 The FB contest was one way. The other two ways were from having two referrals (note that for this one that it's an "OR" item with a bracelet) or by being an active member.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keepcalmcarryon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In my bag I got:
> 
> ...


 I'm actually really glad to hear this (Not the yellow looks horrible on you part). I was hoping for Piaf because I have Leila on my fingers right now and love it but thought Piaf might be different. Glad they are similar because I may have tried to trade for or buy Piaf.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you can still get any of the 3 colors. but I got Posy in mine.





> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also received Posy in my "generic" bag but I've seen others get the Daydream(er?) shade.


 Oooo I hope I get Posy as I got daydreamer in my first bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks to you both!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i was hoping they would do an ipsy me on a zoya collection but that sounds even more awesome


 I "joined" the event....not sure what it is, but I think that's the only way to stay updated about it.  Hopefully my friends don't think I'm nuts, lol.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like a great haul!!  What a deal...Isn't the UD $20 by itself?


 yup.. her bags are amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 14, 2013)

It's interesting. I never clicked that I wanted fragrances because when I think of fragrance in a box I think of those itty bitty samples Birchbox sends out. I have MORE than enough of those. Do not want. Still not sure if I should check it. While the fragrance is full size this time who knows about the future.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally, I don't know if I would go so far as to ask for a refund.  I'd try to trade first, at the very least.  But I do see her point.  Yes, you know you are taking some risk in getting 2 bags.  But, if she literally picked opposite things in her profile, she should not get the same products.  Ok, Yaby and Zoya--sure--those could be the same.  But let's say she picked gloss on one and lipstick on the other.  In that case, she really should have gotten 1 gloss and 1 lipstick in each bag.  *The problem is, Ipsy set themselves up for this by saying they were going to "personalize" and promising to follow our "profiles" when they clearly did not do a good job of it.*  And as for knowing it was going to the same person--yeah, they probably did not know this, but it shouldn't be hard to have a computer program recognize when more than one bag goes to the same address.  It could be set up to check to see if it is the same name (which indicates multiple bags for one person) or different names (which would indicate roommates or relatives).  Assuming she used her own name but just different email addresses (which I did with my multiple accounts except for 1) then Ipsy should make a way to recognize this, as long as they allow it, and we know they know about it.  LOTS of people on here have openly talked about multiple bags, and Ipsy quoted someone's post on here on their FB page.  They know about it.  They aren't stopping it.  Now, all this being said, I guess maybe we should cut them a little slack.  Wasn't this the first month for the new quiz to be applied?  I'm really hoping if they insist on sticking with that quiz, they find a better computer program to match our bags better.  We'll see.  But I do feel for people who think their profiles were not followed at all.  And in this case--with 2 bags based on 2 profiles that were completely different--that is just a giant neon sign screaming "We failed to match your profiles at all!"


 I have to agree with the part I highlighted. They should have made it crystal clear that anyone signing up after May 1 will get the five items shown in the "join now" picture and be specific in what five items they would be getting as it probably would have saved a lot of people their money if they didn't want those items.


----------



## bowskt (May 14, 2013)

So I got my bag yay! My boyfriend saw it in the mail this morning after I had left for work and proceeded to TAKE IT WITH HIM TO WORK. He held my bag hostage to make me go visit him on my way home! What a jerk 





So I got:

Zoya in Neely (Mint! The colour I was hoping for!)

Lipstick in Posy (I thought I wanted Pixi because it would be so fun, but I LOVE THIS, so buildable, someone up there said they found it red, but I find it like in between fuchsia and pink on my lips, but its sheer and everyone lips are different)

Pacifica Roll-on Perfume - Vanilla (very pretty, I'm more of a floral/grapefruit perfume lover but this could be layered well)

NuMe serum (I'll definitely use it but would have liked something else if given the option)

Yaby concealer in Honey don't get me started lol

So I checked off light on my profile, and I got honey, but it seems like a lot of people have this problem. If it wasn't so yellow based I would probably be able to use it come the summer, but my skin is pinkish and I have inherited my mothers dark under eyes so its not a good mix with the yellow tones. Luckily I have 3 younger sisters all with more olive-like skin than me that would probably love this concealer, the texture is so nice!

But with the concealer, they really should have had a better plan of action, maybe next time a voucher (with free shipping!) for a concealer sample of our choice? Or something of the sort. Also the fact that they only had 4 shades and they have 6 shades of skin online to choose from also is asking for something to be messed up lol

In summary: Ipsy you get an A! I loved everything! The concealer in theory was my only (slight) disappointment


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

I'm almost not surprised that there was a "default" bag for those registering after May 1st. I thought something was up when I saw that subscriptions were still available for so long, when usually they aren't. I'm really glad that they clearly got enough products to make lots of variations and leave subscriptions open for a while, though. Also glad I wasn't tempted into getting multiple bags, since I ended up with the default one LOL.


----------



## SnowLeopard (May 14, 2013)

@Pengutango Thanks. Was it just random for the active member selection? I've been subbed since last summer.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! I just joined too and thought the same thing.
> 
> Not that I *should* spend any more money this month but I'm so intrigued!


 Haha I know I'm already rationalizing with myself.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyway, I've said it before and I'll say it again--*bag variations are dangerous*, they lead to bag envy, and the more variations Ipsy does in the future the worse the bags are going to get overall.  I don't think I'll stay with them if they keep pushing the bag variation thing.  I just don't like getting my bag and feeling like the redheaded step child.  So while I may understand their desire to be able to accept more members by doing bag variations, I'd rather they just go back to waitlisting people.  I was waitlisted myself.  It kind of sucked, but it didn't kill me.  So I guess in a way I am hoping people do complain and cancel to force Ipsy to at least keep the variations to a minimum.  I guess we'll see what happens over the next few months.







 




 
I agree hands down, while it feels great when you get what you dreamt of (I am completely digging both bags this month, sooooo very very much), when I get what I don't like the little 3-year old in me kinda goes WHANNNNN when I see another girl get what I really, really wanted.  I mean I wrote about how this is a $10 bag and dollar-wise its a great deal and all...  but seeing other people who also paid $10 get what I want turns me into a toddler for just a few minutes during other months.

I think variation are a great fun, but the highs and lows are much much greater.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I agree 3 subs was a bit much and looking back I know I should have stuck with two. But between my first 2 bags I get to try just about everything. And I do plan to keep two subs for awhile as long as they continue having great variations! I wouldn't go straight to labeling those with multiple subs as greedy but I understand what you are getting at.


 Thanks Cari! As someone with WAY too many subs--I found the 'greedy' comment very insulting.  I'm not so much greedy as I am poor.  My husband and I lost both our vehicles in Hurricane Sandy.  Then, 4 days after he replaced 1 of those vehicles with a lease, he lost his job.  We were in Atlantic City and they are hurting bad.  They were already struggling and the storm just killed business there in the casinos.  Now, my husband has a temp job offer in Florida.  He is going to go by himself for the time being.  I've had nightmares related to the hurricane and going to Florida, which is surrounded by the ocean, so I don't know if I could ever make the move there.  Too many bad memories associated with coastal living for me.  Anyway, I try not to spend too much money as we don't have much, but getting things like Ipsy gives me something to look forward to each month.  And yes, this month, when I saw the variations, I wanted to try lots of things.  If Ipsy had stuck with giving everyone the same thing, I would have stuck with one bag--makes sense.  So I got more bags in the hopes I'd get to try as much variety as I could.  Looks like I'm going to get 3 rollerballs, for instance.  Hopefully I will get at least 1 of each of the 2 scents.  If not, surely someone will trade scents with me.  For the last rollerball, I might try to trade for the Mirabella gloss, if anyone is willing, or another item.  The costs of shipping are bound to be less than ordering the product direct from the manufacturer, where you pay for the product plus shipping from them.  I flat out can't afford to order everything I want, even with Ipsy discounts.  Greedy is a relative term.  And when you are poor, you are much less likely to look at someone as greedy when they are just trying to make the most of their money.


----------



## pengutango (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @Pengutango Thanks. Was it just random for the active member selection? I've been subbed since last summer.


 I'm not sure, but it could be since some people who got it for being "active" said that they don't do anything. I know I do blog about ipsy on my blog and I do comment and such on the site and FB page, but I've never made looks though. When someone asked about why only some people got the shadow on their FB page, they said this:

This month, there were 3 ways to win the Moondust eyeshadow from Urban Decay: referring 2 friends to the Glam Bag,* being active on ipsy.com or on your** own blog or YouTube channel (make sure we have your info by updating your profile on ipsy.com!)*, or responding to our giveaway post on Facebook where winners were selected at random.

Doesn't really get more specific than that, though I do wonder if any those people who got the UD BB Cream sample last time got the UD shadow this time around...


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I "joined" the event....not sure what it is, but I think that's the only way to stay updated about it.  Hopefully my friends don't think I'm nuts, lol.


 me too make sure to convert the time to your location its 11am PTD buut in texas its 9am a lot of people missed it because they didnt know how to convert the time but i was able to buy the coastal scents palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im a beginner with makeup so it was great


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 14, 2013)

Are all the core bags going to include gie gie? I already got that one in my first bag that ended up being a core bag on my established account? Our will they randomize the colors?


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too make sure to convert the time to your location its 11am PTD buut in texas its 9am a lot of people missed it because they didnt know how to convert the time but i was able to buy the coastal scents palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im a beginner with makeup so it was great


 What event is going on?


----------



## bowskt (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you summed it up perfectly.
> 
> ...


 http://www.thebodyshop.com/bath-body/body-moisturisers/coconut-shimmer-body-lotion.aspx

This is an alternative if you have a Body Shop near you. I have it and it smells delicious and the shimmer isn't too outstanding. I'm in Canada and I think it only cost me 5 dollars but it was on sale at the time, but they normally have buy 2 get 1 free etc.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2013)

> me too make sure to convert the time to your location its 11am PTD buut in texas its 9am a lot of people missed it because they didnt know how to convert the time but i was able to buy the coastal scents palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im a beginner with makeup so it was great


 How is it 9am in texas? To my knowledge if its 11am pacific, its 12 noon mountain (me) 1pm central, and 2pm eastern. I may be wrong but I also believe Hawaii would be 7 am.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure, but it could be since some people who got it for being "active" said that they don't do anything. I know I do blog about ipsy on my blog and I do comment and such on the site and FB page, but I've never made looks though. When someone asked about why only some people got the shadow on their FB page, they said this:
> 
> ...


 Wow, I got a UD shadow in Intergalactic (metallic space purple), first time.  I didn't do any of the above.  I do 'forum' on this MUT quite a bit in a good natured way and that probably satisfied the good advocate in the 'social media' category.

The shame of it is that I can't wear eye-shadows, have tried every single one from the subs, GWP and even got a few... but it'll all irritates my eyes within 30 min.    I might go to Sephora to try one of theirs and see if maybe this one will be alright, or else up it goes for trade, gift or care package to our military gals in AFG, which this one will be perfect because it doesn't require an applicator and I don't think there are CVS's on a AFG base.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

To anyone who has gotten total dupe bags or is just plain unhappy: don't be afraid to throw it up on the trade forum! I think this is going to be a good month to try and find trades because of so many people ordering multiple Ipsy bags.

I just traded my Zoya polish rather quickly for a different color and also traded my whole birchbox to someone who didn't want their whole Ipsy bag (I'm fiending to stock up on these Zoya Lovely polishes hehehe). One man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What event is going on?


 Ipsy made a special FB event and said the details will come later.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To anyone who has gotten total dupe bags or is just plain unhappy: don't be afraid to throw it up on the trade forum! I think this is going to be a good month to try and find trades because of so many people ordering multiple Ipsy bags.
> 
> I just traded my Zoya polish rather quickly for a different color and also traded my whole birchbox to someone who didn't want their whole Ipsy bag (I'm fiending to stock up on these Zoya Lovely polishes hehehe). One man's trash is another man's treasure!


 Definitely. I'm chomping at the bit to get my trade thread started over there, but I don't want to list anything until I know for sure what I get in bag #3.


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is it 9am in texas? To my knowledge if its 11am pacific, its 12 noon mountain (me) 1pm central, and 2pm eastern. I may be wrong but I also believe Hawaii would be 7 am.


 i used some converter on google perhaps it was wrong -____-


----------



## Imberis (May 14, 2013)

I _finally_ got my bag. I like the actual bag, and I'm excited to try the Zoya polish (even though I got the creamy white color). The rest of it I'm not terribly fond of.
- concealer

- Juice Beauty lip gloss (too much shimmer for me)

- Mirabella lipstick in a coral color that looks awful on me

- Pacifica bronzing body butter

I feel like such a Debbie Downer! I'm very, very pale, so those last two items do not work at all for me. I'm going to give them to a very tan friend, since I know they'll look much better on her!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Definitely. I'm chomping at the bit to get my trade thread started over there, but I don't want to list anything until I know for sure what I get in bag #3.


 I know right, I was itching to list my Zoya polish, but I wanted to make sure my predictions were correct about which color it was. The quicker I get it traded the less likely I am to try it out on myself out of boredom bahahah.


----------



## angelicawheeler (May 14, 2013)

Again, I'm sure this has been discussed so I'm so sorry for asking, but I saw Zadidoll's post on Ipsy's FB that confirmed that everyone who ordered after may 1 will be getting the same bag. (which is great because it's a freakin' awesome core bag!)

But do you guys know if there will still be nail polish variations? I recall people saying the Gei Gei will probably go out in a lot of the late bags. (I hope that is not the case) I really want the mint or cream color.

Also, is it just me or does no one seem to be getting the mint green polish? I haven't seen anyone with it.


----------



## MareNectaris (May 14, 2013)

Still no bag for me. USPS hasn't updated tracking info, so no ETA just yet either.

Trying to not be too impatient!

I already have one of the potential Zoya colors, so I thought I'd do a quick mani and share a (admittedly pretty blurry) photo!





Zoya Jacqueline (2 coats) and Zoya Jules (1 coat over Jacqueline as a base)


----------



## Wida (May 14, 2013)

Sigh...add me to the list of those that doesn't like variations.  I always seem to end up with either the crappiest bag, or in this case, not one item that will work for me.  I did fill out the quiz and I was expecting a tad bit of personalization this month, but nope.  I got the complete wrong shade of concealer (like so many others) - the Zoya in the cream color, which is absolutely horrible for me and my skin tone - a bright red lip liner, and I don't use lip products and my profile indicated that - a gloss that I *might* have tried had it not been an orangish color that will not work for me at all - and the Nume hair oil, I despise Nume.  So, not one product that I can use and 2 lip products when I indicated that I don't use them.  I would have loved a perfume, the powder, the brow gel, etc.  I suck at the variation lottery.  I will put everything up for trade, but I am still disappointed.  Oh well.  There is always next month.


----------



## bowskt (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angelicawheeler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Again, I'm sure this has been discussed so I'm so sorry for asking, but I saw Zadidoll's post on Ipsy's FB that confirmed that everyone who ordered after may 1 will be getting the same bag. (which is great because it's a freakin' awesome core bag!)
> 
> ...


 I got the mint, but it wasn't a core bag. 

But I think someone else said that the polish colours and lipstick colours are random? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## pengutango (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To anyone who has gotten total dupe bags or is just plain unhappy: don't be afraid to throw it up on the trade forum! I think this is going to be a good month to try and find trades because of so many people ordering multiple Ipsy bags.
> 
> I just traded my Zoya polish rather quickly for a different color and also traded my whole birchbox to someone who didn't want their whole Ipsy bag (I'm fiending to stock up on these Zoya Lovely polishes hehehe). One man's trash is another man's treasure!


 Definitely planning on trading some stuff, though wanna wait 'til I get my bags to be sure that I wanna trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (May 14, 2013)

@Angelica I got the mint polish, it's called Neely. I think they are sending all the colors from the Lovely Collection.


----------



## alibite (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Cari! As someone with WAY too many subs--I found the 'greedy' comment very insulting.  I'm not so much greedy as I am poor.  My husband and I lost both our vehicles in Hurricane Sandy.  Then, 4 days after he replaced 1 of those vehicles with a lease, he lost his job.  We were in Atlantic City and they are hurting bad.  They were already struggling and the storm just killed business there in the casinos.  Now, my husband has a temp job offer in Florida.  He is going to go by himself for the time being.  I've had nightmares related to the hurricane and going to Florida, which is surrounded by the ocean, so I don't know if I could ever make the move there.  Too many bad memories associated with coastal living for me.  Anyway, I try not to spend too much money as we don't have much, but getting things like Ipsy gives me something to look forward to each month.  And yes, this month, when I saw the variations, I wanted to try lots of things.  If Ipsy had stuck with giving everyone the same thing, I would have stuck with one bag--makes sense.  So I got more bags in the hopes I'd get to try as much variety as I could.  Looks like I'm going to get 3 rollerballs, for instance.  Hopefully I will get at least 1 of each of the 2 scents.  If not, surely someone will trade scents with me.  For the last rollerball, I might try to trade for the Mirabella gloss, if anyone is willing, or another item.  The costs of shipping are bound to be less than ordering the product direct from the manufacturer, where you pay for the product plus shipping from them.  I flat out can't afford to order everything I want, even with Ipsy discounts.  Greedy is a relative term.  And when you are poor, you are much less likely to look at someone as greedy when they are just trying to make the most of their money.


 I couldn't agree more with what you said! I splurged and bought a second bag this month. I don't think it's greedy, we paid the same amount as everyone else, and we didn't cheat anyone out of a bag. I'm a little disappointed about what I got, but I'm not angry at Ipsy or anything. My only gripe is that I don't feel like they followed the quiz very well for people who bought the bag before the 1st. (BTW, I hope your luck gets better and you get back on your feet! 



)


----------



## bonita22 (May 14, 2013)

I got my bag today! I got: 1. Zoya in Julie (The color I wanted) 2. Juice Beauty Lipgloss in Fig ( Not what I wanted but thats ok) 3. Yaby Concealer in Buff (It looks mediumish) 4. Pacifica Island Vanilla Roll-On (It smells decent) 5. Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl (The smells is overwhelming. For some reason it's giving me a headache) Overall, I'm fairly happy since I got some of the stuff I wanted. I also got two Nume coupon things, which is kinda weird since I didn't get the Nume oil.


----------



## princess2010 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those intimidated to wear Moondusts as a shadow. These make fantastic liners. Take an angled liner, dampen the brush then swipe the brush across the shadow and finally apply it to your eyelid as you would any other liner. If you're even intimidated by that then try it on your bottom eye and a normal black or dark brown on the top. It'll look hot.


OMG that's a fantastic idea!!!! I got Space Cowboy and I love it! I swiped it over some pink shadow and it made sparkly pink shadow. The Space Cowboy is very glittery but awesome!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i used some converter on google perhaps it was wrong -____-


 It also says it will be on the 16th...we have time to get it right.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angelicawheeler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Again, I'm sure this has been discussed so I'm so sorry for asking, but I saw Zadidoll's post on Ipsy's FB that confirmed that everyone who ordered after may 1 will be getting the same bag. (which is great because it's a freakin' awesome core bag!)
> 
> ...


 I've got it, it's pretty but pastels are not for me.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

Had to share. My oldest saw the Zoya Blu I got in my bag today and wanted me to paint her toes with it, and I added yellow polka dots for fun (Julep's Leila).


----------



## JamieO (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had to share. My oldest saw the Zoya Blu I got in my bag today and wanted me to paint her toes with it, and I added yellow polka dots for fun (Julep's Leila).


 That's so adorable!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had to share. My oldest saw the Zoya Blu I got in my bag today and wanted me to paint her toes with it, and I added yellow polka dots for fun (Julep's Leila).






 this is precious


----------



## Trixieboo (May 14, 2013)

Erg - still no bag. No update/no projected ETA. :


----------



## tinapickles (May 14, 2013)

> Hi Gal &lt;3 I just made my first look. Please check it out and try them. The theme is using different textures to make the soft pastels even SOFTER and fluffier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.ipsy.com/look/l-hgpmyazv7l8b1etl?display_finish_banner=true There's a video on how to use salt to make your pastel nail look fluffy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please let me know what you think and don't forget to like my look!


 Question: when you make your look do you use only your images or do you borrow images from the internets?


----------



## queenofperil (May 14, 2013)

According to My Glam Room, I'm getting the core bag, and I signed up before May 1st. Maybe the core bag is going to all new subscribers (though, technically, I am a re-subscriber).


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 14, 2013)

Got my bag today! Pretty happy with everything even though I got self tanner and I didn't really want it. Not sure I will use it so it's staying closed right now. So happy I got Zoya Blu in love with the color, it's so pretty.





I swatched the Mirabella Lipstick in Posy, Juice Beauty lip gloss in Pink, Yaby concealer in Buff, and Urban Decay moondust in Space Cowboy


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tinapickles (May 14, 2013)

> Thanks Cari! As someone with WAY too many subs--I found the 'greedy' comment very insulting.Â  I'm not so much greedy as I am poor.Â  My husband and I lost both our vehicles in Hurricane Sandy.Â  Then, 4 days after he replaced 1 of those vehicles with a lease, he lost his job.Â  We were in Atlantic City and they are hurting bad.Â  They were already struggling and the storm just killed business there in the casinos.Â  Now, my husband has a temp job offer in Florida.Â  He is going to go by himself for the time being.Â  I've had nightmares related to the hurricane and going to Florida, which is surrounded by the ocean, so I don't know if I could ever make the move there.Â  Too many bad memories associated with coastal living for me.Â  Anyway, I try not to spend too much money as we don't have much, but getting things like Ipsy gives me something to look forward to each month.Â  And yes, this month, when I saw the variations, I wanted to try lots of things.Â  If Ipsy had stuck with giving everyone the same thing, I would have stuck with oneÂ bag--makes sense.Â  So I got more bags in the hopes I'd get to try as much variety as I could.Â  Looks like I'm going to get 3 rollerballs, for instance.Â  Hopefully I will get at least 1 of each of the 2 scents.Â  If not, surely someone will trade scents with me.Â  For the last rollerball, I might try to trade for the Mirabella gloss, if anyone is willing, or another item.Â  The costs of shipping are bound to be less than ordering the product direct from the manufacturer, where you pay for the product plus shipping from them.Â  I flat out can't afford to order everything I want, even with Ipsy discounts.Â  Greedy is a relative term.Â  And when you are poor, you are much less likely to look at someone as greedy when they are just trying to make the most of their money.


 Agreeded. As one who is also cash strapped AND just starting to explore makeup (at a relatively late age) I see this as an opportunity to explore products without potentially wasting limited dollars. It's pretty demeaning to be called greedy when one thought they were being thrifty.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 It could be my monitor but the Juice Beauty gloss looks a bit on the brown side than pink while the concealer is a wee bit orange for my preference but the Mirabella lipstick and UD shadow I'm dying for!


----------



## tinapickles (May 14, 2013)

> It could be my monitor but the Juice Beauty gloss looks a bit on the brown side than pink while the concealer is a wee bit orange for my preference but the Mirabella lipstick and UD shadow I'm dying for!


 Ooo! Posy is pretty!


----------



## irene- (May 14, 2013)

> It could be my monitor but the Juice Beauty gloss looks a bit on the brown side than pink while the concealer is a wee bit orange for my preference but the Mirabella lipstick and UD shadow I'm dying for!


 That's how it looks on my phone too.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 14, 2013)

> Had to share. My oldest saw the Zoya Blu I got in my bag today and wanted me to paint her toes with it, and I added yellow polka dots for fun (Julep's Leila).Â


 Awwwwww!!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 14, 2013)

I got:

Zoya Neely (mint, my first choice)

Juice Beauty lip gloss in pink (also my first choice!)

Buff concealer (Too dark, but at least they tried?)

Nume oil (Meh. Iâ€™ll try it but itâ€™s nothing exciting.)

Pacifica bronzing body butter (Ughâ€¦ gave it away already.)

Iâ€™m annoyed about the bronzing lotion; I donâ€™t know how they got that from my profile, quiz or loves. Iâ€™m not convinced Ipsy really tries to match people to what theyâ€™d like, and I hate feeling like I missed out on variations I would have enjoyed. 

Still, the items I liked make up for the ones I didnâ€™t. I was lucky to get two of the things I really wanted, and the bag this month is cute too. Sometimes we only get four items anyway, so I'm just going to pretend the bronzing lotion wasn't there.

I'm curious about next month, since this month was such a shift from the usual.


----------



## SonyaB (May 14, 2013)

Finally got to sit down and go through my bag.  I love everything I received.

*My wish list was:*

Zoya in Blue or Piaf      

Mirabella Lipstick

Concealer that matches my skin

Pacifica Roll on in Island Vanilla

Pacifica Body Butter any kind.

*What I received:*

Zoya in Blu

Juice Beauty in Fig

Concealer in buff and it matches my skin great.

Pacifica Roll on in Tahitian Gardenia

Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Luminizing Body Butter

Urban Decay Moondust in Intergalactic

I am happy with the Tahitian Gardenia, and I LOVE the body butter.   I gifted my daughter a bag and can't wait to see what she receives in the way of scents and color.  If her glam room is an indication of what she is receiving, she will be giving me her lipstick and eyebrow gel.  She is hoping she gets any nail polish color other than blue and would like me to buy the rest of the colors for her.


----------



## cg0112358 (May 14, 2013)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi! I just joined MUT yesterday but have been an active lurker for months now (yâ€™all always have the latest info on the Ipsy bags and I just can't quite control myself). [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]I got my bag yesterday and loved it! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]According to my tracking info my bag weighed 0.522 lbs and I got[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1)      [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Yaby Concealer in Buff[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]2)      [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Juice Beauty Gloss in Fig[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]3)      [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Zoya Polish in Julie[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]4)      [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Coconut Crushed Pearl Mini Luminizing Body Butter [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]5)      [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Tahitian Gardenia Perfume Roll-On[/SIZE]





[SIZE=12pt]I love the concealer, polish, and gloss (which smells really good, like lemons) but the body butter and perfume are a little too sweet for me. The only thing I really missed out on was the Mirabella lipstick in Pixie (I love the color!).[/SIZE]


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Cari! As someone with WAY too many subs--I found the 'greedy' comment very insulting.  I'm not so much greedy as I am poor.  My husband and I lost both our vehicles in Hurricane Sandy.  Then, 4 days after he replaced 1 of those vehicles with a lease, he lost his job.  We were in Atlantic City and they are hurting bad.  They were already struggling and the storm just killed business there in the casinos.  Now, my husband has a temp job offer in Florida.  He is going to go by himself for the time being.  I've had nightmares related to the hurricane and going to Florida, which is surrounded by the ocean, so I don't know if I could ever make the move there.  Too many bad memories associated with coastal living for me.  Anyway, I try not to spend too much money as we don't have much, but getting things like Ipsy gives me something to look forward to each month.  And yes, this month, when I saw the variations, I wanted to try lots of things.  If Ipsy had stuck with giving everyone the same thing, I would have stuck with one bag--makes sense.  So I got more bags in the hopes I'd get to try as much variety as I could.  Looks like I'm going to get 3 rollerballs, for instance.  Hopefully I will get at least 1 of each of the 2 scents.  If not, surely someone will trade scents with me.  For the last rollerball, I might try to trade for the Mirabella gloss, if anyone is willing, or another item.  The costs of shipping are bound to be less than ordering the product direct from the manufacturer, where you pay for the product plus shipping from them.  I flat out can't afford to order everything I want, even with Ipsy discounts.  Greedy is a relative term.  And when you are poor, you are much less likely to look at someone as greedy when they are just trying to make the most of their money.


 I would feel greedy getting more than one sub, but by *no means* that mean anyone who does do that is greedy (no one is waitlisted this month, so all arguemets about greed are out the window anyway!).   As for the money thing goes, I hear you!  I can justify an  Ipsy subscription.  Even Dave Ramsey says you NEED to budget yourself a *little* money to blow each month.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 14, 2013)

*by no means would that


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It could be my monitor but the Juice Beauty gloss looks a bit on the brown side than pink while the concealer is a wee bit orange for my preference but the Mirabella lipstick and UD shadow I'm dying for!


 You're seeing it right the gloss is a bit on the brownish side out of the tube, tbh I don't know why they called it pink because it's just not. The concealer I feel is a bit on the yellow side, I think it might appear to have more of an orange tone on me because I'm so pale ( like Casper the ghost pale 




)  lol


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

I am guilty of 'greedy' I'm just addicted to the little high of the excitement around the speculation, ordering and opening.  But I'll probably pass on the good feeling.  It's not so much the products as the process.  Lord, I need help!!

Honestly, I couldn't be bothered to sell it on eBay with the % they deduct, the photos you have to take... I'd rather trade it out or gift it to some unsuspecting gal who's going to be sporting a grin from ear to ear after they receive it.  That is more gratifying then the measly few dollars that you'll get from eBay, even though I'm brokish, at a part-time job, looking for full.  It's a very accessible form of serotonin. 

I need to spend big bucks to fix the car and buy graduated reading glasses and I'm saving up for that.  Having these bags makes me feel 'rich' and giving little cuties away to someone makes me feel like a 'Rockefeller'... oh here have this nail polish, isn't it gorgeous?  Oh it's nothing honey...

*Sooooos... I am tempted to get a 3rd bag but want to be talked out of it,  I have the Gardenia and heart the idea of the Island Vanilla.  I'm getting the core bag, do yous all think that an Island Vanilla will be in it?  Huh?*


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am guilty of 'greedy' I'm just addicted to the little high of the excitement around the speculation, ordering and opening.  But I'll probably pass on the good feeling.  It's not so much the products as the process.  Lord, I need help!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am guilty of 'greedy' I'm just addicted to the little high of the excitement around the speculation, ordering and opening.  But I'll probably pass on the good feeling.  It's not so much the products as the process.  Lord, I need help!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am guilty of 'greedy' I'm just addicted to the little high of the excitement around the speculation, ordering and opening.  But I'll probably pass on the good feeling.  It's not so much the products as the process.  Lord, I need help!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2013)

What's the core bag?

Is that the bag variation Ipsy showed in it's email?


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the core bag?
> 
> Is that the bag variation Ipsy showed in it's email?


 Yep!

Anastasia Brow Gel

Pacifica Rollerball perfume in either fragrance

Yaby concealer

Mirabella lip sheer (I've only seen it in Posy &amp; Daydreamer for this bag combo so far)

Zoya in Gei Gei (the light pink)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the core bag?
> 
> Is that the bag variation Ipsy showed in it's email?


 Yep! It's:

Pacifica Rollerball

Zoya Polish

Yaby Concealer

Anastasia Brow Gel

Mirabella Lipstick

no guarantees on the colors/scents pictured, though.  But apparently so far it has been what's shown in the email.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2013)

Thanks ladies!

The core bag is a GREAT bag.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 14, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Question: when you make your look do you use only your images or do you borrow images from the internets?


sorry for the late response- this thread is moving fast ahhaa. I got screenshotted the picture from a youtube video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope helps!


----------



## irene- (May 14, 2013)

> *Sooooos... I am tempted to get a 3rd bag but want to be talked out of it, Â I have the Gardenia and heart the idea of the**Island Vanilla.** Â I'm getting the core bag, do yous all think that an Island Vanilla will be in it? Â Huh?*






I mean this in a nice way since you stated you want to be talked out of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses and well thought logic ladies!  Great to tap that collective MUT smarts machine!!!

 


> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have seen quite a few "default" bags with the Tahitian Gardenia and Daydreamer lip color instead of the Island Vanilla roller and Posy lip color but there don't seem to be as many.


 The fact that there is a variation in the 'core' or 'default' bag just pushed me over to put another $10 chip down on the black-jack table of IPSY's ultra fun sampling bags!  Hey, let's go hit Beauty Army's roulette after this.


----------



## cari12 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for all the responses and well thought logic ladies!  Great to tap that collective MUT smarts machine!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No glam bag for me today


 hahahah I had the same reaction when I checked my mailbox today!


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

I'm getting to the point in Beauty Army where collecting the pretty boxes to make a DIY samples organizer drawer is more interesting than getting the actual samples.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

This is sooo cute and sweet and sensicle, unfortunately it is too late for me...  Save yourselves....


> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 




 
I'm afraid happiness right now is spending $10 for a bag, since I have to finish off a business proposal and project quote...  it looks like I'll be burning the mid-night oil.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting to the point in Beauty Army where collecting the pretty boxes to make a DIY samples organizer drawer is more interesting than getting the actual samples.








 




 
Ohhh I'd love to see that, did you stack in, glue it or alter it in same way?


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 14, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## bookie7 (May 14, 2013)

yeah but once you buy it you can want what you have =) lol


----------



## MissAprosexia (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you signed up or retook the quiz after May 1st, your answers may not have reflected in this month's bag


 I've been a member since august.  My profile has always said that I'm "fair."


----------



## irene- (May 14, 2013)

> hahahah I had the same reaction when I checked my mailbox today!


 I was sitting outside when the mail lady came (I wasn't stalking her, hahaha) but my mom's car was blocking my view of what she was putting in there. So I walked up phone in hand to the mailbox.. opened it .. and wah wah wahh (the price is right loser music) nothing but bills and junk mail. I read an earlier post that someone in Alaska already got their bag, whats up with that. FormosaHoney will probably get her 3rd bag before I get mine eL Oh eL


----------



## Lolo22 (May 14, 2013)

> To anyone who has gotten total dupe bags or is just plain unhappy: don't be afraid to throw it up on the trade forum! I think this is going to be a good month to try and find trades because of so many people ordering multiple Ipsy bags. I just traded my Zoya polish rather quickly for a different color and also traded my whole birchbox to someone who didn't want their whole Ipsy bag (I'm fiending to stock up on these Zoya Lovely polishes hehehe). One man's trash is another man's treasure!


 I got nearly dupe bags and traded most everything in a matter of hours! Definitely a painless month to start trading


----------



## lovepinkk (May 14, 2013)

I was hoping for either the purple or the pink Zoya, but idk I think this color (Blu) is growing on me for spring


----------



## irene- (May 14, 2013)

> I was hoping for either the purple or the pink Zoya, but idk I think this color (Blu) is growing on me for springÂ  :sunshine:


 The heart stickers are super cute. That color is pretty with your skin tone.


----------



## sleepykat (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was hoping for either the purple or the pink Zoya, but idk I think this color (Blu) is growing on me for spring


 That looks super cute! I was hoping for Blu, Jacqueline, or Julie (Neely would have been my top choice, but I already have it). I got Piaf, which is actually quite lovely. Yellow has always hated my skin tone, so I'm afraid to try it, even though it looks like it may be okay on me from the bottle, because then it will be a less valuable trading commodity.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 14, 2013)

On the belated subject of the concealer matching...I don't expect a perfect match, but I am literally the lightest color available in most everything and they sent me the DARKEST. That's a far cry from "not a perfect match". When I emailed them to let them know that they should reconsider randomly sending out concealer shades, I got the "sorry your shade wasn't to your liking" brushoff. Now, I accept that the bags are a gamble and we might not get things we like, but if you are going to send out concealer or foundation, THAT should be matched to a profile! It's not a matter of preference, there!

Sigh. Oh well, still a great bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just looking forward to the concealer, and I got one so dark I don't even know anyone nearby dark enough to give it to.


----------



## irene- (May 14, 2013)

> That looks super cute! I was hoping for Blu, Jacqueline, or Julie (Neely would have been my top choice, but I already have it). I got Piaf, which is actually quite lovely. *Yellow has always hated my skin tone*, so I'm afraid to try it, even though it looks like it may be okay on me from the bottle, because then it will be a less valuable trading commodity.


 I'm the same way, I hope I don't get the yellow polish. Whenever I wear yellow it makes my skin look yellower like I'm sick with people asking me if I'm anemic. Try it on your toes or use it for nail art if you're into that or use glitter over it, that's what I'll do if it comes my way.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The heart stickers are super cute. That color is pretty with your skin tone.





> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks super cute! I was hoping for Blu, Jacqueline, or Julie (Neely would have been my top choice, but I already have it). I got Piaf, which is actually quite lovely. Yellow has always hated my skin tone, so I'm afraid to try it, even though it looks like it may be okay on me from the bottle, because then it will be a less valuable trading commodity.


 Thanks ladies! Ya I mostly use neutral or pink polishes so I was nervous to try a brighter color.. but it is fun to try something new!!


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the belated subject of the concealer matching...I don't expect a perfect match, but I am literally the lightest color available in most everything and they sent me the DARKEST. That's a far cry from "not a perfect match". When I emailed them to let them know that they should reconsider randomly sending out concealer shades, I got the "sorry your shade wasn't to your liking" brushoff. Now, I accept that the bags are a gamble and we might not get things we like, but if you are going to send out concealer or foundation, THAT should be matched to a profile! It's not a matter of preference, there!
> 
> Sigh. Oh well, still a great bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just looking forward to the concealer, and I got one so dark I don't even know anyone nearby dark enough to give it to.


 Can it be used as a base for eyeshadow?  I'm actually asking for myself, not trying to push an alternate use on you:  I'm sure my pasty self will be getting the same one (and I was looking forward to trying  this one because I am in fact close to being in the market for one.  I have a feeling I'm just going to go with Starlooks -- since they actually sent me samples that are appropriate for my skintone -- once my tarte is gone, and it's going to be gone much sooner than I had expected because what I thought was a one-ounce tube when I bought it is actually a quarter-ounce tube, as I discovered when I hit the *giant* air bubble in the middle of it and actually bothered *reading* the tube!), and I'm trying to figure out what to do with it in advance since concealer is one of those things that I doubt will be very tradeable.


----------



## MissTrix (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was hoping for either the purple or the pink Zoya, but idk I think this color (Blu) is growing on me for spring


 Blu looks lovely on you. I love the hearts! 







> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm the same way, I hope I don't get the yellow polish. Whenever I wear yellow it makes my skin look yellower like I'm sick with people asking me if I'm anemic. Try it on your toes or use it for nail art if you're into that or use glitter over it, that's what I'll do if it comes my way.


 I'm actually hoping to get Piaf but it seems more likely that I will end up with GieGie from the bags already posted. I've been wanting a nice pale yellow polish for some time.


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

Wish I knew who came up with this, would love to give him/her credit. But I found this image while browsing beauty army images on yahoo so I don't know the original author. =(

But it's just too cute!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more with what you said! I splurged and bought a second bag this month. I don't think it's greedy, we paid the same amount as everyone else, and we didn't cheat anyone out of a bag. I'm a little disappointed about what I got, but I'm not angry at Ipsy or anything. My only gripe is that I don't feel like they followed the quiz very well for people who bought the bag before the 1st. (BTW, I hope your luck gets better and you get back on your feet!
> ...


 Thanks alibite--As I said, my hubby has a good job offer, the only problem being he will have to live temporarily in FL by himself.  As they mentioned a lot of overtime hours, I'm guessing he'll keep himself busy.  I'm going to stay with family and try to continue working on an online HR program I recently got into.  I'll look for jobs here and down there.  We'll see what happens down the line...


----------



## SassyVee (May 15, 2013)

I live in Virginia. On the 9th, my Ipsy bag shipped out from Harrisburg, NC. It has been through Kentucky and Georgia and has now finally made its way back to Greensboro, NC.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else who ISN'T new get the generic bag or is it just me? I really feel jipped.


 I have been subscribed since october, I also got the generic bag and feel kinda jipped too but I know I can't do anything about it. :/


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreeded. As one who is also cash strapped AND just starting to explore makeup (at a relatively late age) I see this as an opportunity to explore products without potentially wasting limited dollars. It's pretty demeaning to be called greedy when one thought they were being thrifty.


 Funny you mention getting into makeup at a later age.  I didn't start paying much attention to it until recently.  Actually, makeup became my big escape when my husband was going through cancer treatments.  I didn't leave the house much for fear of catching a cold which might kill him.  That was when I really got into subscription boxes and ordering Sephora online.  Nowhere to wear the makeup, but for some reason, I wanted to feel all girly at that time.  So, over 30 and just getting into makeup...a bit odd, but not unprecedented, I suppose.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been subscribed since october, I also got the generic bag and feel kinda jipped too but I know I can't do anything about it. :/


 It's a good bag. It actually has the stuff I wanted. But like I said, what's point of the Ipsy Match program if they aren't going to use it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wanted to make something like this but with pull out drawers. It's sooo cute. But I remember seeing blogs photos where people have made some elaborate drawers with a total of 6 boxes, 2 boxes wide and 3 boxes high.  And they used foam boards or wood panels to make compartments so they can slide the boxes in and out like drawers.


 While exploring all options for my husband--renting a furnished place or renting unfurnished and furnishing cheaply--I came across something you might want to check out.  It is called Smart Deco.  The furniture is very cheap and designed to last about 2-3 years.  If you are looking for something like in the picture, but with pull out drawers, you might want to google them.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can try calling your post office and telling them that you're expecting a package and that it's arrived at your post office on Saturday. And give them the tracking number. See if they can help you find it and you can go pick it up or something. =)


 Thanks for the suggestion, I'll wait a couple more days and if I still have no shipping updating or package then I'll definitely contact them.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been subscribed since october, I also got the generic bag and feel kinda jipped too but I know I can't do anything about it. :/


 I don't quite know why you guys feel that way. What is it that makes you feel like you got a raw deal? I can understand when people are upset about the concealer not being customized, but why is it a bad thing getting a bag that was pictured in the email they sent out? Retail value wise, my second bag was worth more than my first one. It's not like there were that many bag variations, and the bags other people got weren't blatantly better than this one. I even personally like it more than the first bag I got. 

First Bag                                               Second Bag

Juicy Lip Gloss ($7.50)                          Mirabella Lipstick ($22.00)

Yaby Concealer in wrong color ($4.25)    Yaby Concealer in right color for me ($4.25)

Zoya in Julie ($8.00)                              Zoya in Gei Gei ($8.00)

St. Tropez Bronzer ($6.08)                     Pacifica Roll On ($12.00)

Mirabella Powder ($9.64)                       Anastasia Brow Gel ($6.69)

$35.47                                                 $52.94

I actually really like both bags, but the second one I got (the "generic" one) was worth more. I get that maybe you guys don't like every single product you got, but it happens sometimes with bags like this. I don't use tanning stuff, and they sent me the wrong concealer color in my first bag, but I think both bags are great values. Why would you feel gypped just for getting a bag that a lot of people are getting? I'm not trying to be mean, but I keep seeing people say that, and I don't understand why. I wish I'd gotten an Urban Decay shadow, but I still like the bags I got.


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with taking third or fourth subscriptions if that is what you want and you're aware that it's a gamble. I think most of the ire is toward people spamming ipsy's facebook and webpage complaining of not getting specific items they wanted or demanding refunds for their third &amp; fourth bags. And they also bought up the case of people purchasing multiples of these these $10 bags to resell on eBay for retail prices to unaware buyers, ie. Zoya polishes for $8 or the Mirabella lip products for $20.

I don't think it's meant to be demeaning or targeting anybody in particular. It's also pretty clear from this month that Ipsy has some major kinks to work out in its 'beauty for you' technology, especially with products as individual specific as concealers.


----------



## ling168 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was sitting outside when the mail lady came (I wasn't stalking her, hahaha) but my mom's car was blocking my view of what she was putting in there. So I walked up phone in hand to the mailbox.. opened it .. and wah wah wahh (the price is right loser music) nothing but bills and junk mail. I read an earlier post that someone in Alaska already got their bag, whats up with that. FormosaHoney will probably get her 3rd bag before I get mine eL Oh eL


 Yea I was surprised when I read that haha, but it's ok... at least it's coming this week right?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 15, 2013)

I think the point about them not being customized is legitimate, but I don't think any of the bags were all that customized. My concealer on my first customized bag was wrong. My profile said I liked lipsticks not glosses (even though I like both). I have dry skin (got setting powder but will still use), and I hate bronzers. To me, the first bag wasn't any more customized than my second one. They definitely need to work out kinks in their profile matching system, but the "generic" bags aren't any more generic than all the bags hehe.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was sitting outside when the mail lady came (I wasn't stalking her, hahaha) but my mom's car was blocking my view of what she was putting in there. So I walked up phone in hand to the mailbox.. opened it .. and wah wah wahh (the price is right loser music) nothing but bills and junk mail. I read an earlier post that someone in Alaska already got their bag, whats up with that. FormosaHoney will probably get her 3rd bag before I get mine eL Oh eL


 That really bites that you didn't get your bag yet...  If it makes you feel any better, my 1st bag shipped on 5/8 and I didn't get it until today, that's NC to NY - 6 days.  My brother-in-law drove from NY to NM in 72 hours (3 days) nearly non-stop eating peanut butter cookies.  Boy was he ripe... and tired.  But I don't really care that it got here late, as long as it's not unusually late.

Second bag is hitch-hiking somewhere amongst the DHL global trucks and I hope it doesn't travel all over hell's half acre before it gets to me.  I'll order the 3rd within the hour.  

I hope that your bag finds it's way to you fast and in good shape Irene!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely get what you're saying and I was thinking the same thing.* I think the references to the bag being 'core' or 'generic' is changing their perspective a bit.* It's still a bag variation, just like the rest of the variations.....it's not 'better' or 'worse' than the others. I'm getting one for the second account I opened after the first and I can't wait to receive it!


 What if they used the term "primary" bag instead of "core" (Ipsy's term) or "generic" (everyone else's term)? Do you think the perception would change?


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> Yea I was surprised when I read that haha, but it's ok... at least it's coming this week right? Â


 Yeah I'm thinking since it wasn't today, most likely tomorrow. I feel like I'm watching everyone open their Christmas presents and Santa's taking his sweet ol' time getting to my house. Those of you who were drinking wine last night didn't see him around anywhere did you?


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hahahah I had the same reaction when I checked my mailbox today!
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (May 15, 2013)

Ipsy definitely needs to work some things out, but on a positive note at least we know they are really trying to cater our interests. I do not, as I mentioned before, think there is an excuse to mismatch a concealer. It might be better, in the future, not to include something such as concealers or foundations unless that item is like a BB/CC cream where there is only one shade.


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking since it wasn't today, most likely tomorrow. I feel like I'm watching everyone open their Christmas presents and Santa's taking his sweet ol' time getting to my house. Those of you who were drinking wine last night didn't see him around anywhere did you?


 Haha, I haven't received mine yet either and it's my one and only bag. Some people have already gotten their second/third bags. Mine was just tendered to USPS this morning but I want to get my hands on it sooo badly. But I'm like this every month over the Ipsy bag because Ipsy shows spoilers making me even more excited. &gt;_&lt;

Prepping my nails atm anticipating my Zoya. Come to meeeeeeee, my Zoya!!!


----------



## ewiggy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No glam bag for me today


 This made me laugh - So sorry, it was just too cute!  Hope your ipsy arrives soon!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No idea....just saying I noticed, for whatever reason, that particular variation seems to be getting a bad rap. (also expanding on BlackMagicRoses's point above...regarding why some members thought of the 'core' bag as a 'raw deal') *I guess some subscribers are just upset they weren't able to get more than that one variation for accounts opened after May 1st.* I for one, am excited for my 'core' bag!


 I think this is the reason why some are upset. I think the bag is great (minus the eye gel, but i'll at least try it out because the packaging had the cruelty free label which is awesome). For me, it was worth it alone for the Zoya and lipstick, but the roller ball in gardenia smells amazing as well. I think it just boils down to some people getting their panties in a twist over not being able to get multiple zoya shades, roller ball scents, or whatever


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> Sorry that was me (the Alaskan!) Didn't mean to come off as braggy. I'm more than used to being among the last to get my sub bags/boxes because of how Ipsy &amp; BB ship. I don't know what was different this month or who decided to send my stuff differently (whether it was Ipsy or USPS). I'm still not totally sure how it all works and it could go back to being a 3 week wait next month again. I try not to gripe too much because it comes with the territory living up here and getting free shipping (which is awesome that they even offer it to outside the contiguous US!) So I was just a bit excited I got my bag so quickly, but I definitely know how much it sucks to watch DHL pass your bag around or hold it hostage for days on end. I hope you get yours soon!Â


 Thanks and you didn't seem braggy. It's just a way I measure where the bags are traveling to. Like when someone posts that their bag is in compton, ca it lets me know my bag is most likely in my state-Az. I'm glad you got a nice early surprise this month and hope it continues for you


> Haha, I haven't received mine yet either and it's my one and only bag. Some people have already gotten their second/third bags. Mine was just tendered to USPS this morning but I want to get my hands on it sooo badly. But I'm like this every month over the Ipsy bag because Ipsy shows spoilers making me even more excited. &gt;_&lt; Prepping my nails atm anticipating my Zoya. Come to meeeeeeee, my Zoya!!! :11:


 I'm with you on the spoilers! Especially the guessing of the products here on MUT. And then everyone's pics when they get their bags. If I wouldn't have joined MUT I would most likely forget all about my ipsy bag until I received it and it wouldn't be as much fun


----------



## jessilng (May 15, 2013)

> Question: when you make your look do you use only your images or do you borrow images from the internets?


 Ipsy said you could do either.


----------



## Rachael B (May 15, 2013)

I think this month's bag is rockin'!!!  That being said.. who wants to check out my tradelist and swap me for an Island Vanilla Rollerball?!?!  LOL.  I NEED one!  Ya hear me girls, I need it! LOL


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It might for someone. For ME, I find I can't use dark shadow bases, they make my eye area look way too dark (I'm prone to dark circles and lids as is), I use either white or skintone bases (it is really dark...literally the darkest one they sent out. DARK.) Now, if it were the medium ones that many got (buff and honey), I think those would be useable as a base. But for me, not the pecan! I haven't opened it so I haven't felt the texture myself, but I've seen reviews that it feels nice, though! So if you don't have the same dark eye area issue, it might be a good base for you if you do get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not sure of the size of the concealer pan (since I haven't received my bag yet....




), but if the color just doesn't work and there's no one to trade with or give it to, an option would be to empty the pan of the concealer and smoosh some lipstick into it and carry it in a travel palette. It's probably made of tin and would stick in a palette with a small magnet. If it's too dark, it could possibly also be mixed into a favorite moisturizer for a DIY tinted moisturizer. Just a few thoughts


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't quite know why you guys feel that way. What is it that makes you feel like you got a raw deal? I can understand when people are upset about the concealer not being customized, but why is it a bad thing getting a bag that was pictured in the email they sent out? Retail value wise, my second bag was worth more than my first one. It's not like there were that many bag variations, and the bags other people got weren't blatantly better than this one. I even personally like it more than the first bag I got.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not mad at all. Personally I'm an advocate for NO bag variation like many on the post. I think we should ALL get the same thing (besides color variations). But if they are going to customize the bags, then customize them. This time, I'm not complaining. I think the generic bag is about the best combination of things anyway. My concern is more about future bags. I always seem to get my bags late for whatever reason so I'm wondering if I will always get the generic ones which may or may not be a good thing. Another issue is that Ipsy says the bags will be customized unless you subscribe after May 1st and that's clearly not the case. It's valid to want people to do what they say they're going to do.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mad at all. Personally I'm an advocate for NO bag variation like many on the post. I think we should ALL get the same thing (besides color variations). But if they are going to customize the bags, then customize them. This time, I'm not complaining. I think the generic bag is about the best combination of things anyway. My concern is more about future bags. I always seem to get my bags late for whatever reason so I'm wondering if I will always get the generic ones which may or may not be a good thing. Another issue is that Ipsy says the bags will be customized unless you subscribe after May 1st and that's clearly not the case. It's valid to want people to do what they say they're going to do.


 It seems like they definitely need to fix the way they customize the bags by next month!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya is fantastic! I should be a cheerleader for them because they're pretty much the brand I buy exclusively.


 What base/top coat do you use? This is the first Zoya I've ever owned and I want to love it, but it's chipping.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably just toss it. Thanks for the suggestions though! I'd have done the whole mix with moisturizer thing but the color AND tone difference is so extreme it just wouldn't work (pale and pink versus dark and yellow).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww man, that's a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they'll get the matching kinks worked out so things like this can be avoided in the future. I would like to see a "cool or warm" option added to the profile quiz, too. I think that'd help a lot.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably just toss it. Thanks for the suggestions though! I'd have done the whole mix with moisturizer thing but the color AND tone difference is so extreme it just wouldn't work (pale and pink versus dark and yellow).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey would the color work on your upper eye-lids as a shadow base?  If not for regular use, maybe for Halloween as a mummy, zombie or other macabre costumes?





 




 




 




 




 




 

Edit: Duh, someone already suggested the use of it as a base... sorry.


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry that was me (the Alaskan!) Didn't mean to come off as braggy. I'm more than used to being among the last to get my sub bags/boxes because of how Ipsy &amp; BB ship. I don't know what was different this month or who decided to send my stuff differently (whether it was Ipsy or USPS). I'm still not totally sure how it all works and it could go back to being a 3 week wait next month again. I try not to gripe too much because it comes with the territory living up here and getting free shipping (which is awesome that they even offer it to outside the contiguous US!) So I was just a bit excited I got my bag so quickly, but I definitely know how much it sucks to watch DHL pass your bag around or hold it hostage for days on end. I hope you get yours soon!
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2013)

Wow this is a perfect variety of products! Very nice








> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got around to taking pics of my bags!
> 
> ...


----------



## saarahsmiles (May 15, 2013)

I seriously tried to read through the entire thread!!! My EYES BURN, and I still haven't been able to see how to get more than one bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((

Do I make another Username? Or is there some magic button i can press at least two more times in my current account?


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saarahsmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I seriously tried to read through the entire thread!!! My EYES BURN, and I still haven't been able to see how to get more than one bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((
> 
> Do I make another Username? Or is there some magic button i can press at least two more times in my current account?


 Haha! Longest Ipsy thread ever! 

You have to make an entire new account if you want a 2nd sub (separate email address).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never used it full strength on my face, I'm afraid it will be too dark.. But I have mixed a little with my moisturizer and it worked. It doesn't last long like the rest of me.. I can't stand to go long without my Clarisonic or exfoliating so really, it's to be expected
> 
> ...


 Ah, excellent idea! I'm so excited to get my order now!



 Just crossing my fingers that it gets to me before I leave next week.


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow this is a perfect variety of products! Very nice
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saarahsmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I seriously tried to read through the entire thread!!! My EYES BURN, and I still haven't been able to see how to get more than one bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((
> 
> Do I make another Username? Or is there some magic button i can press at least two more times in my current account?


 You have to subscribe under a different e-mail account with Ipsy. But I'm not sure if the May bags are still available though. It's already the 14th.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kira685 (May 15, 2013)

someone a few pages back suggested that they should do something like Julep if they are going to have so many bag variations and I think that would be AWESOME. it's really the perfect way to end bag envy, which is what seems to be the real issue.

does anyone know if you can still get the May bag? I'm thinking about getting my mom a sub, and I think she would love the "core" bag as much as I do.. it's neutral enough for her to appreciate. My sister is the same coloring as her and more adventurous so I can see them splitting the bags up going forward, while I get awesome daughter/sister points =)

edit: I went ahead and ordered it, because I thought it would be a nice surprise even if it came next month and I was able to get the May bag, for anyone else who is wondering!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone who signed up last week for another bag gotten a shipping notification yet? I realize they're probably kind of swamped with bags to send out, but just curious.



 I already know I'll be trading some things!


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> *Haha! Longest Ipsy thread ever!Â * You have to make an entire new account if you want a 2nd sub (separate email address).Â


 A couple of days ago I stumbled across "the official don't let this thread die thread" which might be the longest thread on MUT with 8 thousand and some posts. It's just random stuff, of course I didn't read through it but I did add to it haha


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely get what you're saying and I was thinking the same thing. I think the references to the bag being 'core' or 'generic' is changing their perspective a bit. It's still a bag variation, just like the rest of the variations.....it's not 'better' or 'worse' than the others. I'm getting one for the second account I opened after the first and I can't wait to receive it!


 
Sorry, I was kind of excited about figuring out that the later bags weren't varied that I just threw in the term "generic", but I think it's actually just the bag deemed most likely to be a crowd-pleaser, so that's why they decided to make so many of them.

As for the concealers not matching, I'm sure each bag isn't packed by hand based on what your quiz answers are. I'm guessing their algorithm tries to figure out which bag would maximize the happiness of their subscriber base as a whole (three people pretty happy with what they've got as opposed to one person ecstatic and two disappointed) with what limited product they have. So if you don't have concealer selected, then you probably won't care about the concealer you get anyway. But with all the variation this week, it looks like ipsy could only get a few (relatively speaking) of some products and then a lot of others, so maybe one shade of concealer always went into one combination of (limited) products and if it seemed like you would be really happy with everything else in your bag, then you might not care if your concealer doesn't match if you weren't likely to be using concealer anyway (since every bag got concealer this month).

And I don't understand why someone would feel like they drew the short straw by getting the same bag as all the Janie-come-latelys. That bag still has a high monetary value and it was just what the algorithm thought you would like based on your activity on the site, not that they didn't deem you special enough.

That said, I'm hoping the "crowd-pleaser bag" (trying to start the ball rolling here) will have better concealer matches than the others. I'm also wondering if they'll send out surveys on what we think of the customization service is working since I the people who are outraged about it being incorrect are more vocal than those who it's working for.


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who signed up last week for another bag gotten a shipping notification yet? I realize they're probably kind of swamped with bags to send out, but just curious.
> 
> ...


 I signed up Friday (I think...) and am still waiting on shipping on bag #3. I figure I'll get it later in the week since I signed up so recently.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I don't understand why someone would feel like they drew the short straw by getting the same bag as all the Janie-come-latelys. That bag still has a high monetary value and it was just what the algorithm thought you would like based on your activity on the site, not that they didn't deem you special enough.


 *nods* I can't wait for mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I signed up Friday (I think...) and am still waiting on shipping on bag #3. I figure I'll get it later in the week since I signed up so recently.


 Yeah, I'm sure they'll ship by the end of the week. Getting a little nervous with my mail because we move at the end of the month. But I doubt it would take THAT long to get to me, unless they routed it around the country first or something!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who signed up last week for another bag gotten a shipping notification yet? I realize they're probably kind of swamped with bags to send out, but just curious.
> 
> ...


 I subbed for a second box on the 10th and haven't received shipping yet.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

Oh well. This is kind of going around in circles lol. Sure, they could have *told us* that all orders after the 1st would receive a variation of the same products, but then again....if they had, they wouldn't have made as much money as they did. Shady, maybe. But business is business sometimes, and the 'crowd pleaser' bag is still a great bag for what it's worth. And we need to remember the bags are most likely put together ahead of time, and not able to be customized the closer it gets to shipping. *waits for all the posts to rip that statement apart lol*


----------



## puffyeyes (May 15, 2013)

> someone a few pages back suggested that they should do something like Julep if they are going to have so many bag variations and I think that would be AWESOME. it's really the perfect way to end bag envy, which is what seems to be the real issue. does anyone know if you can still get the May bag? I'm thinking about getting my mom a sub, and I think she would love the "core" bag as much as I do.. it's neutral enough for her to appreciate. My sister is the same coloring as her and more adventurous so I can see them splitting the bags up going forward, while I get awesome daughter/sister points =) edit: I went ahead and ordered it, because I thought it would be a nice surprise even if it came next month and I was able to get the May bag, for anyone else who is wondering!


T'was I! I love their set up!


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh well. This is kind of going around in circles lol. Sure, they could have *told us* that all orders after the 1st would receive a variation of the same products, but then again....if they had, they wouldn't have made as much money as they did. Shady, maybe. But business is business sometimes, and the 'crowd pleaser' bag is still a great bag for what it's worth. And we need to remember they bags are probably put together ahead of time, and not able to be customized the closer it gets to shipping. *waits for all the posts to rip that statement apart lol*


 Haha definitely agree with you there. I think they may have knew/figured people would be signing up for multiple subs based on all the variety and it totally worked! I'm still surprised they didn't sell out earlier though, they must have figured for a lot of bags this month! 

And I'm on team crowd pleaser bag anyway. Kind of glad I'm getting two now that I've played around with it more. That Anastasia brow gel as a mascara base is a major win for me!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh well. This is kind of going around in circles lol. Sure, they could have *told us* that all orders after the 1st would receive a variation of the same products, but then again....if they had, they wouldn't have made as much money as they did. Shady, maybe. But business is business sometimes, and the 'crowd pleaser' bag is still a great bag for what it's worth. *waits for all the posts to rip that statement apart lol*


 No ripping here! I completely agree. It's probably the least 'controversial' of all the bags, since it does not include the bronzing lotions. Also with the surge of subscriptions after the initial spoilers, I think it would have been very difficult to go through and give all of those people a custom bag. But I'm sure they've already started working on June, so if those accounts stick around, next week should be more based on the profile. I'm going to keep both subscriptions at least through next month to see if I get a variety of products...if they go back to the same bag for everyone, obviously it won't make sense to keep two accounts.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'll keep both accounts, I mainly wanted two different Zoya, and a chance at the Pacifica butters and roller balls. I guess I'll see how *rich* I am on the 1st lol


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 15, 2013)

I have 2 accounts now too, but I think I have to keep the other one to get my referral reward for June, since it is 1 of 2 referrals I got this month. I can't decide if I would be disappointed with the Baublebar or not. It does look kind of cool. I at least hope they have a half-way decent bag next month!


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 15, 2013)

WOW!! I feel like I got totally spoiled this month. Although, I didn't receive the bonus Urban Decay shadow like some, I got the "display" bag. It basically has everything that is shown in their advertisement for this month. Gie Gie (Pink) Zoya polish, brow gel, lipstick, perfume roller, and concealer (it's late, so sorry for the vague descriptions). This is the BEST bag/box I have every gotten &amp; I have been a beauty subscriber for over a year!! I'm blown-away!!





Shipping Weight: 0.4068 lbs


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW!! I feel like I got totally spoiled this month. Although, I didn't receive the bonus Urban Decay shadow like some, I got the "display" bag. It basically has everything that is shown in their advertisement for this month. Gie Gie (Pink) Zoya polish, brow gel, lipstick, perfume roller, and concealer (it's late, so sorry for the vague descriptions). This is the BEST bag/box I have every gotten &amp; I have been a beauty subscriber for over a year!! I'm blown-away!!
> 
> ...


 I ordered one bag on the 10th so I should receive the "crowd pleaser" (I'm digging this name over just "generic") and I can only HOPE it's as fabulous as this bag you got! Errmg, the pink polish is so girly and I don't know what shade lipstick that is but I need diiiiiis!!


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crowd pleaser! Love it!
> 
> I think that is the Posy shade, it looks a lot like mine. It's gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes! I'm glad the term is catching on. And I'm relieved I'm not the only one already wondering about the June bag, haha.


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [...] And we need to remember the bags are most likely put together ahead of time, and not able to be customized the closer it gets to shipping. [...]


 I'm kind of hoping that one day they'll do a "This Is How We Do It" video series on the logistics of their shipping that will explain how the products are selected and packaged together and how each subscriber is assigned a bag group.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

I know it's probably not exciting to anyone else, but my bag #1 is FINALLY almost home!! Wheeeeee!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know it's probably not exciting to anyone else, but my bag #1 is FINALLY almost home!! Wheeeeee!


 That is exciting! Whooooo!


----------



## Olga Ok (May 15, 2013)

> I can understand that because in such a case the person is trying to get full value of the product when they didn't pay full value of the product. I think it's kind of sneaky which is why I rather opt for a trade on the value of the item. If the item is retailed at $29 then I'll trade at least $29 worth of product to someone else.


Even if a person lists items at retail value, no one is going to buy them because there are other sellers selling the same things at a lower price. So it doesn't matter if someone tries to make a profit in an over saturated in market, it just won't happen. Simple law of supply and demand.


----------



## emilyd (May 15, 2013)

I probably missed it, but what was the cut-off for receiving a varied content bag? I resubbed/was charged on the 7th, and still haven't received shipping. I'm guessing I'll get the "standard" bag.


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 15, 2013)

> > I completely get what you're saying and I was thinking the same thing. I think the references to the bag being 'core' or 'generic' is changing their perspective a bit. It's still a bag variation, just like the rest of the variations.....it's not 'better' or 'worse' than the others. I'm getting one for the second account I opened after the first and I can't wait to receive it!Â
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was kind of excited about figuring out that the later bags weren't varied that I just threw in the term "generic", but I think it's actually just the bag deemed most likely to be a crowd-pleaser, so that's why they decided to make so many of them. As for the concealers not matching, I'm sure each bag isn't packed by hand based on what your quiz answers are. I'm guessing their algorithm tries to figure out which bag would maximize the happiness of their subscriber base as a whole (three people pretty happy with what they've got as opposed to one person ecstatic and two disappointed) with what limited product they have. So if you don't have concealer selected, then you probably won't care about the concealer you get anyway. But with all the variation this week, it looks like ipsy could only get a few (relatively speaking) of some products and then a lot of others, so maybe one shade of concealer always went into one combination of (limited) products and if it seemed like you would be really happy with everything else in your bag, then you might not care if your concealer doesn't match if you weren't likely to be using concealer anyway (since every bag got concealer this month). And I don't understand why someone would feel like they drew the short straw by getting the same bag as all the Janie-come-latelys. That bag still has a high monetary value and it was just what the algorithm thought you would like based on your activity on the site, not that they didn't deem you special enough. That said, I'm hoping the "crowd-pleaser bag" (trying to start the ball rolling here) will have better concealer matches than the others. I'm also wondering if they'll send out surveys on what we think of the customization service is working since I the people who are outraged about it being incorrect are more vocal than those who it's working for.


 The reason I feel like I drew the short straw is because I got a second bag for more chance to get different items, but now I am ending up with two of the same bags even though only one was signed up after the 1 st.


----------



## page5 (May 15, 2013)

> I need to buy this for my "complain about everything" co-worker. Thanks for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Blu looks lovely on you. I love the hearts!
> ...


 The one I got says Piaf on the bottle, and it looks yellow. 2 coats on and I swear this color is gold on me.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 15, 2013)

My first bag was stuck in MA for 2 days .... it finally left today.. and I got my second bag (the one I ordered late) yesterday... wonder what happened since they both came from the same MA UPS ...o.o


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The reason I feel like I drew the short straw is because I got a second bag for more chance to get different items, but now I am ending up with two of the same bags even though only one was signed up after the 1 st.


 I'm with you. My profile has been filled out for a very long time, and I DO NOT have lipstick selected yet I'm getting the default bag. I feel as though they sent all the good stuff out in the other bags and then saved the "junk" (less wanted items) for the default bags.


----------



## JamieO (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you. My profile has been filled out for a very long time, and I DO NOT have lipstick selected yet I'm getting the default bag. I feel as though they sent all the good stuff out in the other bags and then saved the "junk" (less wanted items) for the default bags.


 As many people have already said, why is the "default" bag "junk"?? I actually really like the content of that bag, and would be happy to get it!! It's almost insulting to the people who do like these items to call them junk.

I so had a feeling that all these changes and variations and whatnot would bring lots of negativity and unhappy people! When we all got the same things with only the color variations, everyone was so much more positive! We were all at least optimistic about the things we didn't want, or focused on the stuff we were excited about and just traded off the rest, or whatever, but there weren't people who were outraged because they got stuff they didn't want. I don't like this at all, I feel like I'm back with Birchbox, with all the bag envy and whatnot. A lot of why I liked Ipsy in the first place was that even got the same things. I miss that.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

So, my bag was supposed to be transferred to usps 5 days ago, but all the usps tracking says is that it received electronic notification and then there hasn't been a single update since... When should I be concerned?


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 15, 2013)

> > I'm with you. My profile has been filled out for a very long time, and I DO NOT have lipstick selected yet I'm getting the default bag. I feel as though they sent all the good stuff out in the other bags and then saved the "junk" (less wanted items) for the default bags.
> 
> 
> As many people have already said, why is the "default" bag "junk"?? I actually really like the content of that bag, and would be happy to get it!! It's almost insulting to the people who do like these items to call them junk. I so had a feeling that all these changes and variations and whatnot would bring lots of negativity and unhappy people! When we all got the same things with only the color variations, everyone was so much more positive! We were all at least optimistic about the things we didn't want, or focused on the stuff we were excited about and just traded off the rest, or whatever, but there weren't people who were outraged because they got stuff they didn't want. I don't like this at all, I feel like I'm back with Birchbox, with all the bag envy and whatnot. A lot of why I liked Ipsy in the first place was that even got the same things. I miss that.Â


 I don't think it's junk, just upset that I'm getting 2 even though my first account was a established long before May 1st.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, my bag was supposed to be transferred to usps 5 days ago, but all the usps tracking says is that it received electronic notification and then there hasn't been a single update since... When should I be concerned?


 I had the same problem and was starting to freak out, but it just updated this morning as being out for delivery! Maybe give it one more day?


----------



## pengutango (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What base/top coat do you use? This is the first Zoya I've ever owned and I want to love it, but it's chipping.


 It could be the base coat you're using that causing it to chip quickly. If it contains CAB (cellulose acetate butyrate), which a lot of quick drying base coats have, Zoya's tend to not react well to those. I don't think this applies to top coats since my top coat does contain CAB and it doesn't seem to affect the wear to my knowledge. Here's an article I found that goes into more detail regarding it: http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2010/03/zoya-ivanka-wear-test.html || http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2007/07/top-coat-challenge-zoya-armor.html



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who signed up last week for another bag gotten a shipping notification yet? I realize they're probably kind of swamped with bags to send out, but just curious.
> 
> ...


 Nope, haven't gotten my 2nd sub one yet. Ha, me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Already have a draft post of my trade list, based on what I may get according to my Glam Room. Like another person had mention earlier, with the amount of people getting multiple bags this month, it's a good time to get into trading.



> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I probably missed it, but what was the cut-off for receiving a varied content bag? I resubbed/was charged on the 7th, and still haven't received shipping. I'm guessing I'll get the "standard" bag.


 May 1st since that's when they start curating the bags. You'll be getting the "core" bag, but they said on their Facebook page that the lipstick, concealer, and perfume will be customized.


----------



## JamieO (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it's junk, just upset that I'm getting 2 even though my first account was a established long before May 1st.


 That's part of the gamble you take when you sign up for multiple bags, but I DO think that Ipsy should have begin very specific from the beginning by making it clear that if you sign up after the 1st, you will be getting the core bag. But they knew what they were doing. They took a cue from the Birchbox book, and they knew that the more products they offered in a month, the more bags they would sell. I mean, it's not like people keep their multiple accounts a secret. They wanted their current subscribers to want more bags, therefore bringing them in a buttload of money. As I've said before, well played Ipsy.....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2013)

I can't wait to receive my "crowd pleaser" because I'll definitely be more satisfied with that version of the bag. My first bag contained the lip liner and everything else was great, I'm just disappointed with the lip liner because I've literally never used one. I have subscribed to ipsy for two months now and I'm pretty impressed. The only other subscriptions I have are for Starlooks(which trumps all others, IMHO) Popsugar and Julep(I'm about to cancel because I don't need nail polish). I think I'll keep ipsy for another few months to test the water a little more. I just hope that June isn't a total let down.


----------



## emilyd (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> May 1st since that's when they start curating the bags. You'll be getting the "core" bag, but they said on their Facebook page that the lipstick, concealer, and perfume will be customized.


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Too many pages to wade through!


----------



## pengutango (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Too many pages to wade through!


 No prob.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree! Think this one's the longest ipsy thread to date... and it's still growing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

>





> yeah but once you buy it you can want what you have =) lol


 Good one! ðŸ‘ðŸ˜› (sorry if those smilies don't show. I used emoji's from my phone since I don't have a computer. I tried to do this : p but without the space inbetween it ends up being this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha. I wanna use the smilies everyone posts, they're soo cute!)


----------



## topAriswithlove (May 15, 2013)

got my bag yesterday still one more to go... Total Weight 0.5975 lbs. 





(my yaby is to dark)


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> got my bag yesterday still one more to go...Â Total WeightÂ  0.5975 lbs.Â
> 
> (my yaby is to dark)


 Cool! I think this is the combo I'm getting. My bag's weight is .5945 w/the UD


----------



## Alexia561 (May 15, 2013)

I really love my bag this month and couldn't be happier! Got the polish I wanted and really like both the perfume and lotion! I prefer lipstick to gloss, but the shade is okay and I'll probably wear it. The concealer is too dark for me, but I don't usually use concealer so no big deal for me. I was going to cancel, but this bag won me over!

Pacifica roll-on in Island Vanilla

Yaby concealer in Pecan

Zoya nail polish in Julie

Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl body butter

Juice Beauty lip gloss in Fig


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm kind of hoping that one day they'll do a "This Is How We Do It" video series on the logistics of their shipping that will explain how the products are selected and packaged together and how each subscriber is assigned a bag group.


 That would be SO AMAZING but it's probably competitive intelligence that there is no way they would ever share.  It would be the best video ever if they did though.  Like the sesame street crayon factory episode but with MAKEUP!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 15, 2013)

I went back and checked my beauty profile on Ipsy.com and indeed, I had marked "Medium" as my skin tone...but got "Vanilla" as my concealer.  I also marked that I loved lip products and was hoping I'd get the bag with two lippies but...nope. In any case, it's still a good deal. I think I'll be putting my Urban Decay up on eBay though, since nobody seems to have anything to trade! *tear*

Speaking of...*did ANYONE get the bracelet?* I was hoping for it!


----------



## shy32 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, I haven't received mine yet either and it's my one and only bag. Some people have already gotten their second/third bags. Mine was just tendered to USPS this morning but I want to get my hands on it sooo badly. But I'm like this every month over the Ipsy bag because Ipsy shows spoilers making me even more excited. &gt;_&lt;
> ...


 Me too!!! LOL Mr postman look and see if there's an ipsy in your bag for me!


----------



## tinapickles (May 15, 2013)

> Funny you mention getting into makeup at a later age.Â  I didn't start paying much attention to it until recently.Â  Actually, makeup became my big escape when my husband was going through cancer treatments.Â  I didn't leave the house much for fear of catching a cold which might kill him.Â  That was when I really got into subscription boxes and ordering Sephora online.Â  Nowhere to wear the makeup, but for some reason, I wanted to feel all girly at that time.Â  So, over 30 and just getting into makeup...a bit odd, but not unprecedented, I suppose.


 God I just want to hug you for all the awfulness in your life! I'm pretty much the same. I couldn't find a job for two years and then we moved from Philadelphia where I was 4 hours away from my family and friends to Miami. I have a job now but no friends and am terrible Making friends (I'm painfully and debilitating shy) so I spend a lot if time trying to feel better about myself via attempting to look pretty. **shrugs**


----------



## pengutango (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went back and checked my beauty profile on Ipsy.com and indeed, I had marked "Medium" as my skin tone...but got "Vanilla" as my concealer.  I also marked that I loved lip products and was hoping I'd get the bag with two lippies but...nope. In any case, it's still a good deal. I think I'll be putting my Urban Decay up on eBay though, since nobody seems to have anything to trade! *tear*
> 
> Speaking of...*did ANYONE get the bracelet?* I was hoping for it!


 Which UD shadow did you get? I haven't gotten mine yet, but I should be getting it soon since last I checked, it's in NJ. Depending on what I get, I may trade it. I'm curious about the bracelet too since nobody seems have gotten it.


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ... attempting to look pretty. **shrugs**


 Attempting to? But Tina, you ARE pretty! You have lovely shapes eyes, a nice nose, good cheekbones, nicely shaped lips, a good size forehead (I have a tiny forehead), beautiful eye color. Never think for a minute you're not pretty!


----------



## tinapickles (May 15, 2013)

> Attempting to? But Tina, you ARE pretty! You have lovely shapes eyes, a nice nose, good cheekbones, nicely shaped lips, a good size forehead (I have a tiny forehead), beautiful eye color. Never think for a minute you're not pretty!


 Aw thanks! I *know* I'm pretty. It's just the mean reds talking.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool! I think this is the combo I'm getting. My bag's weight is .5945 w/the UD


 Mine was .5945 and my bag didn't have the NuMe, but instead a mirabella lippie in Daydream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything else was the same as the pic you quoted.


----------



## lioness90 (May 15, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* 



Funny you mention getting into makeup at a later age.  I didn't start paying much attention to it until recently.  Actually, makeup became my big escape when my husband was going through cancer treatments.  I didn't leave the house much for fear of catching a cold which might kill him.  That was when I really got into subscription boxes and ordering Sephora online.  Nowhere to wear the makeup, but for some reason, I wanted to feel all girly at that time.  So, over 30 and just getting into makeup...a bit odd, but not unprecedented, I suppose.


> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> God I just want to hug you for all the awfulness in your life!
> ...


 *HUGS* to both

I'm terrible at making friends too (I'm nice but incredibly shy). I got into makeup last fall because I got a job and I thought it would make me look prettier and gain friends/popularity for reason. Now it's more of an escape/hobby. I get pretty for fun but never have anywhere to go.

Sorry the quote box is funky...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 15, 2013)

*pengutango:* I got the Stargazer (a gold-green shade- seen below) but am looking for Diamond Dog or Space Cowboy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually originally wanted that elusive bracelet...but oh well!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 15, 2013)

I wanted the pink lip gloss and ended up with fig, can't wear it I wanted purple nail polish ended up with the yellow.. Also I was hoping for the gardenia perfume and I ended up with the vanilla.. That teaches me a lesson  needless to say the whole things going to go on eBay  I hope everybody else it enjoys theirs....


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 15, 2013)

> Haha, I haven't received mine yet either and it's my one and only bag. Some people have already gotten their second/third bags. Mine was just tendered to USPS this morning but I want to get my hands on it sooo badly. But I'm like this every month over the Ipsy bag because Ipsy shows spoilers making me even more excited. &gt;_&lt; Prepping my nails atm anticipating my Zoya. Come to meeeeeeee, my Zoya!!! :11:


 I was the same way until I got that awful yellow color I have no clue who's complexion that would go with..


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> Mine was .5945 and my bag didn't have the NuMe, but instead a mirabella lippie in Daydream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything else was the same as the pic you quoted.


 Either way I'll be happy. I basically only use wen on my hair but I'm a lippie hoarder!


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crowd pleaser! Love it!
> 
> I think that is the Posy shade, it looks a lot like mine. It's gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also got the crowd pleaser and am quite pleased! I thought I wouldn't like the pink zoya but up close it's really lovely. I was hoping to get another color of the lipstick but Posy is very nice and I like that it's sheer.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What base/top coat do you use? This is the first Zoya I've ever owned and I want to love it, but it's chipping.


 I was using a julep base coat but when I ran out I've been too lazy to get another one haha. For a top coat I use Zoya's top coat and I haven't had any issues with it regarding drying or chipping too soon


----------



## princess2010 (May 15, 2013)

I tried to find the Pacifica thread but I couldn't so I wanted to post I got my haul of sample tins in!!!! The Malibu Lemon Blossom smells fantastic!!!! I'm also loving Lotus Garden and Bali Lime Papaya. I'm not a fan of Persian Rose. I haven't used them yet but the Coconut Water Cleansing Wipes smell so good too! The Quench Lip Tint feels awesome on the lips.

I got my ipsy bag finally and had the Tahitian Gardenia roller ball. It's VERY sweet*, *but I like it.


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. Ipsy replied. To those who ask. If you sign up after May 1 (and say you sign up today) you're May Spring Fling bag will be the CORE bag (what we're calling the "generic" bag).
> 
> ...


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crowd pleaser! Love it!
> 
> I think that is the Posy shade, it looks a lot like mine. It's gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes!! I received the shade Posy! I seriously think this is my new favorite lipstick!!! SO happy with my bag!! I can't believe how awesome Ipsy is for the price!! Other subs better take note!! Ipsy is amazing!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to find the Pacifica thread but I couldn't so I wanted to post I got my haul of sample tins in!!!! The Malibu Lemon Blossom smells fantastic!!!! I'm also loving Lotus Garden and Bali Lime Papaya. I'm not a fan of Persian Rose. I haven't used them yet but the Coconut Water Cleansing Wipes smell so good too! The Quench Lip Tint feels awesome on the lips.
> 
> I got my ipsy bag finally and had the Tahitian Gardenia roller ball. It's VERY sweet*, *but I like it.


 Here ya go!:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135138/pacifica-ipsy-may-2013-deals-codes-and-hauls/30#post_2076683

I got mine in too!  The Waikiki Pikake is AMAAAAAAZING.  I'll be posting some pics in the other thread (hopefully) soon!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 15, 2013)

For all those loving Pacifica I got an email this morning and went to this link.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 Same here... I love wearing my makeup and looking pretty but I have nowhere to go and no friends to go with (which is weird because back in Greece I had a bunch of friends that I used to go out with every single day. It's really hard to get used to this life style.




I don't know how you guys do it.





In the mean time I'm still waiting for my bag (it's taking forever), but tracking finally updated, so I'm hopefully getting it by tomorrow!


----------



## unicorn (May 15, 2013)

The ipsy facebook event just updated with this pic:





hmmm...wonder what it means?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here ya go!:
> 
> ...


 Yay, I'm glad you liked it!!!



I'm getting my Waikiki Pikake value set tomorrow!!!


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay, I'm glad you liked it!!!
> ...


 That sounds really yummy!!  

I ordered all 12 or 16 (?) perfume sample solids before buying, because I purchased 5 tubs of body butter from Bodyshop when they had a 50% sale last month... 3 for me and 2 for presents.  So, I need to pull the reign back a little.

I can't wait to smell the WP, I wish I was bigger so I can use up the body butter faster.


----------



## ewiggy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of...*did ANYONE get the bracelet?* I was hoping for it!


 I was JUST thinking about this - I haven't seen a single pic of it anywhere!


----------



## unicorn (May 15, 2013)

Boo, looks like the facebook event isn't anything exciting.



> Our next ipsyMe event is going live here on Facebook on Thursday, May 16, at 11AM PST (2PM ET). Save big on the Sultra Wicked Baroque Wave &amp; Straight Iron!


 A $165 flat iron. Yawn.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was JUST thinking about this - I haven't seen a single pic of it anywhere!


 I think the bracelet _might_ be something people will get next month. I had a 2nd person sign up and in the email it said I would be getting a free bonus item in my June bag so I'm assuming it would be the bracelet? I'd be totally cool with another UD shadow though lol


----------



## ewiggy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo, looks like the facebook event isn't anything exciting.
> 
> A $165 flat iron. Yawn.


 Aw, man. I'm anti-straightening (viva la curly hair!) so this is really not for me. Probably for the best, my wallet's looking a little empty!


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## chelsbot92 (May 15, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday! I was in such a rush to get home from work! So I got .......

Zoya in Blu

Juice Beauty Lip Gloss in Pink

Pacifica Body Butter in Coconut Crushed Pearl

Pacifica Roll-on Perfume in Island Vanilla

Yaby Concealer in Buff

Bonus Item:

Urban Decay Moon Dust Eye Shadow in Intergalactic

I'm really happy with everything. I really with that the roll-on perfume would have came in a different scent. The Island Vanilla really gives me a headache and I'm already a migraine sufferer, so I gave it to my mom. I was also hoping for the Zoya polish in Julie, Piaf, or Jacqueline but Blu is still really pretty. It's just really similar to the Essie Mint Candy Apple polish I already own, but it does seem to be lighter. At first glance the Juice Beauty lip gloss looked way too dark, but as soon as I put it on I was like "WOW" so amazed! I love it and the Yaby concealer matches my skin perfectly! The Pacifica Body Butter is very shimmery and sparkly. I can't wait to wear it on chest, arms, and legs on a nice warm SC day. And last but not least the Moon Dust eye shadow. I was really hoping that I would get the Space Cowboy one but Intergalactic is so gorgeous too! I can't wait to create a sexy smokey purple eye!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

Well, I'm doing it. I'm parked at the road, car backed into an empty driveway, stalking my mailman.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just want to say, I'm super excited to try the Zoya polish, regardless of the color I receive! My wimpy, bendy, brittle nails don't like polish but the Sation has lasted a week. Ipsy is the best at helping some break free from comfort zones to try something new, and I love it! I'll be a long-time subscriber!


 I have nice, strong nails (except for when a nail gets weird with my plaque psoriasis-- but that is mostly under control) I always use gloves when I clean and do dishes, and I don't use my nails unnecessarily as tools. (I'm a good girl! LOL) So my nails and hands stay pretty nice.

BUT: I have RA and painting nails can be daunting due to the pain of doing small, twisty movements with my hands when painting, filing, etc. It can be excruciating so I try to use the highest quality products that will last.

I am trying Zoya for the first time. I recall that someone said wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back in the beginning of this thread that Zoya may require a special type of top coat and base coat-- or that some types do not work well with this brand and can cause peeling. I have Sally Hansen and O.P.I. products.

*Please let me know BEFORE I do my nails about this matter, please. I appreciate all your help! *

I am excited because I got Blu in my first bag, I traded for the lavender (I think called Julie?) and I am likely going to get the pink one in my second bag. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! I am also going to try to trade one more thing for Neely or Piaf or Jaqueline. (mint, yellow sparkle, creme off white) I love all the colors 

So, anyone out there-- halp! halp! 





Also, if you know of a super-lasting top coat that does not require UV curing or anything weird I don't have, please post that, too. I can't wait to use my ZOYA!

_*THANK YOU, DEAR LADIES! *_


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just want to say, I'm super excited to try the Zoya polish, regardless of the color I receive! My wimpy, bendy, brittle nails don't like polish but the Sation has lasted a week. Ipsy is the best at helping some break free from comfort zones to try something new, and I love it! I'll be a long-time subscriber!
> ...


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 15, 2013)

I did a quick look today with:

- Urban Decay Space Cowboy applied dry with my finger tip over the Yaby concealer in Buff, plus a couple other shadows in my crease, outer corner, inner corner

- Mirabella Colour Sheers in Posy applied on bare lips (no liner)

- Be A Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks (from last month's Ipsy)

Plus my E.L.F. mascara (sorry, cannot really see it since my lashes go out instead of up, even when curled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and a liquid glitter NYX liner in dark charcoal (which I am still learning to apply), plus my BareMinerals Ready Foundation very lightly applied on my face.













Just thought I would share ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have nice, strong nails (except for when a nail gets weird with my plaque psoriasis-- but that is mostly under control) I always use gloves when I clean and do dishes, and I don't use my nails unnecessarily as tools. (I'm a good girl! LOL) So my nails and hands stay pretty nice.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I mentioned about how some base &amp; top coats react with Zoya polishes so they don't adhere to the nails well. Besides using Zoya base coat, any base coat that doesn't contain CAB (cellulose acetate butyrate) is fine. In other words, avoid fast drying one, as most of those contain it. I personally use essie Rock Solid as my base coat. With top coats, least for me, I use Sally Hansen Insta Dri top coat, which contains CAB, and doesn't seem to affect the wear. So, I think as long as your base coat doesn't contain CAB, you're good to go. But, if you really want to maximize wear, it's best that both base and top coats don't contain CAB.


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is finally here! I was crossing fingers and toes for a double Pacifica and Ipsy gods must have heard me!
> 
> I love everything, and even the yellow Zoya wasn't a disappointment. My Yaby was in Pecan which is an odd choice for someone with alabaster skin, but it looks great as an eyeshadow.


 That's a great bag, how is the coconut crushed pearl? I hope I get it.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 15, 2013)

My first ipsy Glam Bag and I'm so loving it! I've been wanting to subscribe for awhile and finally did this month. It's not like I need another subscription, but I think I going to keep this one on my list! 

The only thing I'm not crazy about was the Juicy Beauty Lip Gloss in Champagne. Just not my colour, so if anyone wants to trade let me know.


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> I did a quick look today with: - Urban Decay Space Cowboy applied dry with my finger tip over the Yaby concealer in Buff, plus a couple other shadows in my crease, outer corner, inner corner - Mirabella Colour Sheers in Posy applied on bare lips (no liner) - Be A Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks (from last month's Ipsy) Plus my E.L.F. mascara (sorry, cannot really see it since my lashes go out instead of up, even when curled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and a liquid glitter NYX liner in dark charcoal (which I am still learning to apply), plus my BareMinerals Ready Foundation very lightly applied on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This looks so good! I usually shy away from glittery/shimmery makeup because I think I will look over done or like I'm trying to look younger than what I am but this is very pretty! I wanna try it now, thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 15, 2013)

Is anyone else having troubles with the Juice Beauty lip gloss? Mine looks almost like it separated and it squishes out when you close the lid. I'm not sure if I should email Ipsy and let then know it is a problem or if that is just how they are.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked off light on my profile, and I got honey, but it seems like a lot of people have this problem. If it wasn't so yellow based I would probably be able to use it come the summer, but my skin is pinkish and I have inherited my mothers dark under eyes so its not a good mix with the yellow tones. Luckily I have 3 younger sisters all with more olive-like skin than me that would probably love this concealer, the texture is so nice!


 You might want to try that yellow concealer under your eyes. Yellow cancels out purpl, and most under eye circles (not bags or puffs, but actual discoloration) are purplish. Then put your foundation on top and see if it helps! I have the discoloration, too. My go to is Hard Candy Glamouflage, but i am going to give the yaby a shot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

This is probably really stupid, but I have a question about the Ipsy profile thing. You ladies might be able to help me. In the category where it asks about hair it had an option for straight hair and for curly hair, but not wavy. I have naturally wavy hair and have never considered it curly, but I am wondering if I should select curly hair? Would I even be able to use curly hair products on my hair? I have no idea. I don't straighten it anymore (used to) and don't want to end up with products for straightening if I can help it. Birchbox has an option for wavy, but I don't know what to put for Ipsy.




This might help. You can see my hair texture in this picture. It was air dried and I don't have any product in it other...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not so much greedy as I am poor.  My husband and I lost both our vehicles in Hurricane Sandy.  Then, 4 days after he replaced 1 of those vehicles with a lease, he lost his job.  We were in Atlantic City and they are hurting bad.  They were already struggling and the storm just killed business there in the casinos.  Now, my husband has a temp job offer in Florida.  He is going to go by himself for the time being.  I've had nightmares related to the hurricane and going to Florida, which is surrounded by the ocean, so I don't know if I could ever make the move there.  Too many bad memories associated with coastal living for me.


 I am a survivor of The Federal Floods in New Orleans post Katrina. I have severe PTSD which is part of the reason I am on disability. I am STILL recovering financially (as in replacing everything I lost) SO I GET IT!! I REALLY, REALLY, GET IT! Nightmares are a big part of PTSD as well as sleep disorders, so please, PLEASE consider going to a psychologist or other therapist to get checked for PTSD. I would have no quality of life, literally, without having help dealing with my anxiety disorder. It is an ongoing process (for me it will likely be lifelong) but you can get help and learn to cope. 

I once was a makeup artist and I had anything and everything for skin care and makeup. I went from everything to zero and I had to build up from THE DOLLAR TREE. hahahhaaaa I can laugh now, at least. Ipsy has been a real gift for me. I am really feeling pampered and I am using all the products or gifting others. 

Chin up, hunny. You will make it through this. Life is on the down swing. It will be on the upswing again, I promise. It all goes in cycles.


----------



## casey anne (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is probably really stupid, but I have a question about the Ipsy profile thing. You ladies might be able to help me. In the category where it asks about hair it had an option for straight hair and for curly hair, but not wavy. I have naturally wavy hair and have never considered it curly, but I am wondering if I should select curly hair? Would I even be able to use curly hair products on my hair? I have no idea. I don't straighten it anymore (used to) and don't want to end up with products for straightening if I can help it. Birchbox has an option for wavy, but I don't know what to put for Ipsy.
> 
> 
> ...


 I would consider your hair curly!!  It is gorgeous!  Do you use any product on it now??  Lucky you if you don't!!!  I have a frizzy curl so I have to tame the beast.


----------



## katlyne (May 15, 2013)

OKAY! so I got my bag today and am 640 posts behind so I'm NOT reading all that. sorry loves, but it ain't gonna happen. anyway. I got:


Zoya in Neely - %[email protected]&amp; of course I would get one of the colors I already had. I have Blu and Neely both, and haven't used them.
Yaby Concealer in Buff- meh, whatever, the color wasn't exactly great, a little too dark for me(and I'm not even that pale, I'm like a light/medium) and it was kinda greasy and blended straight off my hand, it is literally not there anymore.
Juice Beauty lip gloss in Pink - I hate lip gloss, granted, this one isn't sticky, but it still feels heavy and it makes my lips feel warm, which, most glosses do, and I'm like the only one here who HATES the scent. it reminds me of orange dish soap or orange scented cleaning fluid. soooo, that won't be going on my lips.
Nume finishing serum - err, no, I don't like my oils to be nothing but silicones. I use pure argan oil, and I'm quite fine with that, thank you.
St. Tropez- YAYYYY! I was so happy to get this.... then I put it on my legs, I self-tan and this rubbed in was the same color as my legs :/ so gosh dangit. BUT! it is a very nice brown color and not at all orangey, in case anyone was wondering

also, I received my April bag with this one.

I love both the bags!!!

my weight was .5902 I think.

I also got the $110 off nume code. I might use it, but I don't really use anything but a hair dryer, my hair is naturally curly and it won't straighten to save my life.


----------



## tinapickles (May 15, 2013)

I have nothing to contribute but a BOY HOWDY DO YOU HAVE GORGEOUS HAIR! 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is probably really stupid, but I have a question about the Ipsy profile thing. You ladies might be able to help me. In the category where it asks about hair it had an option for straight hair and for curly hair, but not wavy. I have naturally wavy hair and have never considered it curly, but I am wondering if I should select curly hair? Would I even be able to use curly hair products on my hair? I have no idea. I don't straighten it anymore (used to) and don't want to end up with products for straightening if I can help it. Birchbox has an option for wavy, but I don't know what to put for Ipsy.
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> I would consider your hair curly!! Â It is gorgeous! Â Do you use any product on it now?? Â Lucky you if you don't!!! Â I have a frizzy curl so I have to tame the beast. Thank you! I guess that answers my question then. Lol i don't know why i never considered it curly, probably because its not actually curls and i thought it had to be cured to be in the curly hair club. I have been putting some of the soy stuff i got in ipsy last month in it and if i use the diffuser to dry out then i will spray the beauty protector from birchbox on it.


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2013)

It's not stupid to ask. A wave is considered a loose curl so yes, select curly. Some products for curls will work on wavy hair, some won't but it depends on the product.



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is probably really stupid, but I have a question about the Ipsy profile thing. You ladies might be able to help me. In the category where it asks about hair it had an option for straight hair and for curly hair, but not wavy. I have naturally wavy hair and have never considered it curly, but I am wondering if I should select curly hair? Would I even be able to use curly hair products on my hair? I have no idea. I don't straighten it anymore (used to) and don't want to end up with products for straightening if I can help it. Birchbox has an option for wavy, but I don't know what to put for Ipsy.
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> I have nothing to contribute but a BOY HOWDY DO YOU HAVE GORGEOUS HAIR!Â


 Thank you!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 15, 2013)

> I did a quick look today with: - Urban Decay Space Cowboy applied dry with my finger tip over the Yaby concealer in Buff, plus a couple other shadows in my crease, outer corner, inner corner - Mirabella Colour Sheers in Posy applied on bare lips (no liner) - Be A Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks (from last month's Ipsy) Plus my E.L.F. mascara (sorry, cannot really see it since my lashes go out instead of up, even when curled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and a liquid glitter NYX liner in dark charcoal (which I am still learning to apply), plus my BareMinerals Ready Foundation very lightly applied on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The UD moon dust looks gorgeous on you!! Love the eye makeup


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is probably really stupid, but I have a question about the Ipsy profile thing. You ladies might be able to help me. In the category where it asks about hair it had an option for straight hair and for curly hair, but not wavy. I have naturally wavy hair and have never considered it curly, but I am wondering if I should select curly hair? Would I even be able to use curly hair products on my hair? I have no idea. I don't straighten it anymore (used to) and don't want to end up with products for straightening if I can help it. Birchbox has an option for wavy, but I don't know what to put for Ipsy.
> 
> 
> ...


 First off - you are SO PRETTY!!! I love your eyes and your hair.  My hair is a touch less wavy than yours, but I can get it to be even curlier than that with curly hair products.  I was also struggling with the ipsy quiz, since it says "extreme curl".  The word extreme threw me off so I didn't select it.  This is the part you are talking about, right?  





Anyway, I wish there was a regular straight / wavy / curly option too.  Much less confusing.  I love curl enhancing products!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> It's not stupid to ask. A wave is considered a loose curl so yes, select curly. Some products for curls will work on wavy hair, some won't but it depends on the product.


 Okay! That helps! I guess i will just have to see how each product works for me as i get it (like anyone would). I feel like such a hair product newb. : P


----------



## lovepinkk (May 15, 2013)

> This is probably really stupid, but I have a question about the Ipsy profile thing. You ladies might be able to help me. In the category where it asks about hair it had an option for straight hair and for curly hair, but not wavy. I have naturally wavy hair and have never considered it curly, but I am wondering if I should select curly hair? Would I even be able to use curly hair products on my hair? I have no idea. I don't straighten it anymore (used to) and don't want to end up with products for straightening if I can help it. Birchbox has an option for wavy, but I don't know what to put for Ipsy.
> 
> 
> 
> This might help. You can see my hair texture in this picture. It was air dried and I don't have any product in it other...


 Such pretty beach waves! I wish my hair looked like that naturally mine just gets all frizzy and puffy if I let it air dry :/


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

> I did a quick look today with: - Urban Decay Space Cowboy applied dry with my finger tip over the Yaby concealer in Buff, plus a couple other shadows in my crease, outer corner, inner corner - Mirabella Colour Sheers in Posy applied on bare lips (no liner) - Be A Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks (from last month's Ipsy) Plus my E.L.F. mascara (sorry, cannot really see it since my lashes go out instead of up, even when curled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and a liquid glitter NYX liner in dark charcoal (which I am still learning to apply), plus my BareMinerals Ready Foundation very lightly applied on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are so beautiful! You have gorgeous doe eyes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (May 15, 2013)

it came!! but i have mixed feelings about the contents. originally i hoped not to get the st tropez...but now that i have it i think im going to try vs trade it.my zoya is in jacqueline...looks ok...i will find a use for it no matter what. got the juice beauty gloss in fig, im totally ok with that. i got the yaby in buff, a little sad its too dark,but i can use it to contour or as a base so i guess thats fine....now i got the lipstick(despite what the glam room said, supposedly i was supposed to get a gloss, a liner or the setting powder)...its in pixie, which im am very hesitant to try, im not much for lipstick anyway, but really not in orangey coral..now i have been surprised before and loved things outside my comfort zone, the whole point of the bag, right? but while i ponder im not touching in case i decide to trade...actually i havent touched any of it yet...im just staring at it....


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> First off - you are SO PRETTY!!! I love your eyes and your hair. Â My hair is a touch less wavy than yours, but I can get it to be even curlier than that with curly hair products. Â I was also struggling with the ipsy quiz, since it says "extreme curl". Â The word extreme threw me off so I didn't select it. Â This is the part you are talking about, right? Â
> 
> Anyway, I wish there was a regular straight / wavy / curly option too. Â Much less confusing. Â I love curl enhancing products!


 Thank you, and yes! I didn't want to select it since, like you said, the extreme curl threw me off. It didn't seem right for me. It would be very helpful to have more options.I think it might create more hassle for ipsy too though lol


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> Such pretty beach waves! I wish my hair looked like that naturally mine just gets all frizzy and puffy if I let it air dry :/


 Thank you! If it's really humid mine can get frizzy too.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay! That helps! I guess i will just have to see how each product works for me as i get it (like anyone would). I feel like such a hair product newb. : P





> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Such pretty beach waves! I wish my hair looked like that naturally mine just gets all frizzy and puffy if I let it air dry :/


 For what it's worth, I REALLY love scrunching with Miss Jessie's quick curls (got it in birchbox) with a few spritzes of the John Frieda anti-frizz stuff (got it in the fall allure box) and then letting it air dry.  It looks super natural and non-crunchy.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> I did a quick look today with: - Urban Decay Space Cowboy applied dry with my finger tip over the Yaby concealer in Buff, plus a couple other shadows in my crease, outer corner, inner corner - Mirabella Colour Sheers in Posy applied on bare lips (no liner) - Be A Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks (from last month's Ipsy) Plus my E.L.F. mascara (sorry, cannot really see it since my lashes go out instead of up, even when curled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and a liquid glitter NYX liner in dark charcoal (which I am still learning to apply), plus my BareMinerals Ready Foundation very lightly applied on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have the most gorgeous eyes! I hope that's the color of the UD shadow I get, it looks so pretty on you. I might have to just go buy it if I don't get that color.


----------



## lady41 (May 15, 2013)

So I managed to get 3 friend referrals but each email I receive from ipsy says woo hook your first friend joined ipsy using your link, you just need one more friend to get your gift. Anyone know what is going on there?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I managed to get 3 friend referrals but each email I receive from ipsy says woo hook your first friend joined ipsy using your link, you just need one more friend to get your gift. Anyone know what is going on there?


 That's odd. With my second referral, I got an email that said, "Congrats! Your 2nd friend subscribed using your ipsyPoints link... You're getting a bonus item!" You might want to email  them or ask them on Facebook. I think they are a little backed up right now  though.


----------



## katie danielle (May 15, 2013)

I am so happy I got the pink Zoya (please excuse my dry cuticles!). It wasn't even one of the colors I thought about or wished for, but I absolutely love it! It's a perfect girly pearly pink.

I also got the Yaby in Vanilla which is perfect for me and the Vanilla roller ball which I find lasts a bit longer than Gardenia. I got the Urban Decay in Space Cowboy and I really wanted Zodiac (or whichever the green was), but I'm really excited to try Zadidoll's idea of using it wet as an eyeliner on the bottom with black on the top.

I'm very happy with the bag itself too - I love the design I don't think it's ugly. I actually think it's my favorite bag so far. I love the printed bags much more than the plain ones. Cheap, yes, but c'mon it's a fraction of $10 lol.


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> This is probably really stupid, but I have a question about the Ipsy profile thing. You ladies might be able to help me. In the category where it asks about hair it had an option for straight hair and for curly hair, but not wavy. I have naturally wavy hair and have never considered it curly, but I am wondering if I should select curly hair? Would I even be able to use curly hair products on my hair? I have no idea. I don't straighten it anymore (used to) and don't want to end up with products for straightening if I can help it. Birchbox has an option for wavy, but I don't know what to put for Ipsy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My hair is similar to yours even the length but dark brown. When I leave it natural I use curl products in my hair (my favorite is dream curls by frizz ease) and dry it with a diffuser. It turns my waves into spirals and gives my hair crazy body that my straightened hair envies. Plus it doesn't leave my hair "crunchy". If you choose curly you'll most likely get oils and frizz stuff I would think.


----------



## girlwithclass (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it came!! but i have mixed feelings about the contents. originally i hoped not to get the st tropez...but now that i have it i think im going to try vs trade it.my zoya is in jacqueline...looks ok...i will find a use for it no matter what. got the juice beauty gloss in fig, im totally ok with that. i got the yaby in buff, a little sad its too dark,but i can use it to contour or as a base so i guess thats fine....now i got the lipstick(despite what the glam room said, supposedly i was supposed to get a gloss, a liner or the setting powder)...its in pixie, which im am very hesitant to try, im not much for lipstick anyway, but really not in orangey coral..now i have been surprised before and loved things outside my comfort zone, the whole point of the bag, right? but while i ponder im not touching in case i decide to trade...actually i havent touched any of it yet...im just staring at it....


 I am so jealous you got the lipstick in 'Pixie'! I know what you mean about 'just staring at it' .. most of my bag contents didn't really seem to fit me so I am hesitant to use anything for fear of not being able to trade it! haha


----------



## katie danielle (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just putting it out there: the of corset I'll call you from Sation last month and Gei Gei from Zoya are the same pink. Gei Gei just has more shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmm I find the Gei Gei to be much more opaque than Sation. I think it makes the color look different when one is creamy and one is sheer.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have nice, strong nails (except for when a nail gets weird with my plaque psoriasis-- but that is mostly under control) I always use gloves when I clean and do dishes, and I don't use my nails unnecessarily as tools. (I'm a good girl! LOL) So my nails and hands stay pretty nice.
> 
> ...


 I've worn Zoya with just about every kind of base and top coat, and while some definitely lasted longer than others, I've never, ever experienced peeling nails. Just variations in tip wear and sometimes the occasional chip.

Seche Vite, butter LONDON, and Essie all make good base-top coat pairs, imho. (Seche Vite's the worst for tip wear out of the three!) If you are looking to be more economical, I'm a big fan of the Revlon base and top coats. I vary between their quick-dry varieties and using their Post-Trauma Nail treatment as a base coat. If you don't mind ordering something online, then Cult Nails' base coat and Wicked Fast top coat combo are probably my ultimate fave.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 15, 2013)

Holy cow, y'all! I emailed ipsycare to tell them that my glam room doesn't match my bag, thinking they would fix my glam room, and because the Person who does their Facebook told me to when I mentioned that my bag and room do not match. Here is the reply I received:



I did not expect this at all and had to read it twice. They are sending me an item from my glam room so that my room and bag match! It might take ipsy a bit to get back to us as they are busy, but I am floored at this type if customer service! I never expected another item and am very grateful for this stellar customer service! I'm not trying to brag, nor was I trying to score free items- I just had to share just how stellar their service reps can be!


----------



## katie danielle (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I got that was why he would be upset about the tickets. I just don't see why there is an equivalent between a limited supply of tickets and something anyone could order on their own. The analogy just doesn't make sense.


 I think she was just making a joke.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> My hair is similar to yours even the length but dark brown. When I leave it natural I use curl products in my hair (my favorite is dream curls by frizz ease) and dry it with a diffuser. It turns my waves into spirals and gives my hair crazy body that my straightened hair envies. Plus it doesn't leave my hair "crunchy". If you choose curly you'll most likely get oils and frizz stuff I would think.


 I might have to try that! I need volume since the weight of my hair tend to flatten it/pull it down. I hate crunchy hair. I just switched my profile to say curly hair. I will just leave it for a few months to see what type of things i end up with. Can't hurt anything to try.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably just toss it. Thanks for the suggestions though! I'd have done the whole mix with moisturizer thing but the color AND tone difference is so extreme it just wouldn't work (pale and pink versus dark and yellow).


 DO NOT TOSS IT-- A LADY ON HERE GOT A BUFF AND SHE IS AFRICAN AMERICAN-- YOU GUYS CAN TRADE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will try to hunt down that lady and let you know her name on here.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

> I think she was just making a joke.


 Bingo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'll be putting my Urban Decay up on eBay though, since nobody seems to have anything to trade! *tear*
> 
> Speaking of...*did ANYONE get the bracelet?* I was hoping for it!


 The bracelet/UD toss up will be for anyone who got two signups AFTER May 1st. 

What color is u UD and how much are you selling it for? I might buy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## imacaligirl (May 15, 2013)

Both of my bags at out for delivery! Happy dance!! Originally I was kinda bummed about getting the core bag but the more I read this post the more ideas I get on how to use all the products. So thank you all for the great suggestions!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

Ipsy snap chatted this a bit ago. Looks like the flat iron for the event that a previous poster indicated.


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> I might have to try that! I need volume since the weight of my hair tend to flatten it/pull it down. I hate crunchy hair. I just switched my profile to say curly hair. I will just leave it for a few months to see what type of things i end up with. Can't hurt anything to try.


 I bend forward and turn my head upside down (? I don't know how else to explain it, I literally stood up and pretended to hold the blow dryer) then I hold the diffuser on low close to my roots. Since your hair is sticking straight up (but upside down) it creates the volume, then when you flip your hair over the weight of the long hair helps everything fall into place. It took me a while to figure all that out since most people I know with curly hair straighten it or just throw mousse in it and let it air dry all stiff. I hope it all made sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The UD moon dust looks gorgeous on you!! Love the eye makeup


 YES!! Beautiful soft makeup look and you are beautiful any way!


----------



## klg534 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OKAY! so I got my bag today and am 640 posts behind so I'm NOT reading all that. sorry loves, but it ain't gonna happen. anyway. I got:
> 
> ...


 If you want to trade the neely I got the yellow and pink!


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got around to taking pics of my bags!
> 
> ...


 Those are great bags!


----------



## lissa1307 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so jealous you got the lipstick in 'Pixie'! I know what you mean about 'just staring at it' .. most of my bag contents didn't really seem to fit me so I am hesitant to use anything for fear of not being able to trade it! haha


 The more i stare at it the less willing to try it i become, its unused, just looked at, so if theres anything you got that you dont want i'd be willing to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> I bend forward and turn my head upside down (? I don't know how else to explain it, I literally stood up and pretended to hold the blow dryer) then I hold the diffuser on low close to my roots. Since your hair is sticking straight up (but upside down) it creates the volume, then when you flip your hair over the weight of the long hair helps everything fall into place. It took me a while to figure all that out since most people I know with curly hair straighten it or just throw mousse in it and let it air dry all stiff. I hope it all made sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's a good idea! It actually makes a lot of sense. I will have to try that. Do you finish drying all of your hair upside down, our do you flip it back once the roots are dry and finish it that way?


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

I put together a look from my bag contents this morning. My kids tried to help so it's a quick job but I love how it turned out :-D I'm sure my makeup novice shows but I'm having fun learning!





I used the St. Tropez (mixed with moisturizer), the Stargazer UD, the anastasia (as a mascara base), and both the Mirabella Posy &amp; Juice Beauty Gloss in Pink along with a bunch of other stuff. 

The stargazer reminds me of the musical Wicked and I really like it with my blue/green/yellow eyes. Last night I thought it was more of a gold but I'm really seeing the green in it today. I don't have any eyeshadows with green in them so this is an awesome addition to my collection.


----------



## katlyne (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want to trade the neely I got the yellow and pink!


 I would darling, but its just been promised to someone on here in exchange for geigei


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy snap chatted this a bit ago. Looks like the flat iron for the event that a previous poster indicated.


 I got an email saying it was for a Sultra flat iron and that supplies were EXTREMELY limited. I got the NuMe 110.00 code so I am going to use that -- not interested. Maybe you ladies might be???


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put together a look from my bag contents this morning. My kids tried to help so it's a quick job but I love how it turned out :-D I'm sure my makeup novice shows but I'm having fun learning!
> 
> ...


 GORGEOUS!


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

Just FYI if anyone's interested:


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is anyone else having troubles with the Juice Beauty lip gloss? Mine looks almost like it separated and it squishes out when you close the lid. I'm not sure if I should email Ipsy and let then know it is a problem or if that is just how they are.


 The same thing happens with my secret agent beauty ones I bought from birchbox, and a Hard Candy one I bought. I think its normal, the product is maybe too thin and the opening too big, you push air in and product has to go somewhere. That's just my theory though.


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> That's a good idea! It actually makes a lot of sense. I will have to try that. Do you finish drying all of your hair upside down, our do you flip it back once the roots are dry and finish it that way?


 My ends dry really fast so I do those first and gently scrunch them in the palm of my hand to help them curl so they don't end up looking scraggly. Then I move on to my roots (upside down) til they're like 1/2 dry then move on to the middle then flip back and fix my side part and dry that completely (it will stay all day no matter what) and just go back and forth flipping and scrunching until I'm satisfied. It can take kinda long, but I always get compliments from complete strangers. I'll probably do my hair like that later so I'll post a pic so you can see my result.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 15, 2013)

Anyone ever contact Ipsy about a damaged item?  Did they replace the damaged item or the entire bag?


----------



## singerchick (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone ever contact Ipsy about a damaged item?  Did they replace the damaged item or the entire bag?


 I'm sorry something came in broken! That's a bummer. My blush was broken last month, and they sent me a new one with absolutely no problems. Super easy to work with, and the new blush came in before the shipping notice was emailed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> My ends dry really fast so I do those first and gently scrunch them in the palm of my hand to help them curl so they don't end up looking scraggly. Then I move on to my roots (upside down) til they're like 1/2 dry then move on to the middle then flip back and fix my side part and dry that completely (it will stay all day no matter what) and just go back and forth flipping and scrunching until I'm satisfied. It can take kinda long, but I always get compliments from complete strangers. I'll probably do my hair like that later so I'll post a pic so you can see my result.


 Yes please! I would like to see it. I don't know anyone with hair like mine. : ) I am going to try your technique tomorrow.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

It's here, it's here!! A dance in the style of the Charleston may or may not have just occurred in the confines and privacy of my living room!! *I totally feel like I hit the jackpot!!* I got: Zoya in Neely (soft green) Yaby in buff (match!) Pacifica Island Vanilla Juicy Beauty gloss in pink (smells yum!) Macadamia oil I also got the replacement bag from last month and I think it's so cute. I also cleaned my pink bubble mailer to use as a tablet case! Yippeeee!!! Oh my shipping weight was 0.6223


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's here, it's here!! A dance in the style of the Charleston may or may not have just occurred in the confines and privacy of my living room!!
> 
> *I totally feel like I hit the jackpot!!* I got:
> ...


 That sounds like an awesome bag! And I LOVE the idea of using the pink bubble mailers for a tablet case. I'll have to try that!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bracelet/UD toss up will be for anyone who got two signups AFTER May 1st.
> 
> What color is u UD and how much are you selling it for? I might buy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's Stargazer and I don't really know how much to list it for? I know it retails for $20 in the store...maybe like $10-$15? :S Maybe that's too much! I don't know, haha! I really wanted Space Cowboy but...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually really wanted that darn bracelet. *pouts* but I'll be happy if someone else likes the eyeshadow!

I'm Korean and have no idea how to do eye makeup..so I know this would end up all over my face anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 15, 2013)

You are lucky you got that shade....i got piaf, too yellow for me...


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 15, 2013)

I HAD to share my bag!!! It's amazing!!!





Don't know how but I got both the Lipgloss AND Mirabella Lipstick. Plus the Urban Decay extra in Glitter Rock which is gorgeous. Can I say best bag ever??


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HAD to share my bag!!! It's amazing!!!
> 
> ...


 I have total bag envy right now!! &lt;3


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 15, 2013)

*Question for you: *does anyone else here wish that we would've all gotten the same products- just different color variations? I appreciate that they're trying to showcase different products/brands...but I'm not sure if I love this HUGE difference in between bags, especially when they don't fit the profile.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 15, 2013)

Got my bag today. And as I previously noted per my Glam Room I got the most generic bag one could receive. Colors and all. Even though I've been with Ipsy for almost a year, which is obviously prior to May 1st :-/ Also note I do not have a second sub. 

1. Concealer in* Buff*

2. Zoya in Gie Gie

3. Pacifica Rollerball in Tahitian Gardenia

4. Mirabella Lip Sheer in Posy

5. Anastasia Brow Gel

I guess my major disappointment is with the concealer. They sent me Buff. Seriously? I have Dark selected on my profile. It's been that way since Day 1. I checked Dark even though I'm not dark, but selected it because I thought Tan/Olive might be too light. I was actually worried they would send me Pecan which would be too dark. At least that would've made sense. But Buff? Smh. I will use it as a base. I'll make it work. That's not my complaint. My complaint is that this proves that they are NOT using the IPSY MATCH Program correctly at all. Like I said, I am *NOT NEW*. I have been with Ipsy *ALMOST A YEAR*. I was obsviously subscribed *BEFORE May 1st*. *I do NOT have TWO SUBS*. And yet and still, I get the basic bag. Someone said that perhaps they sent me this because it was the best match for me anyway. But the wrong color concealer CLEARY proves that is not the case. Furthermore, I did not have fragrance selected but they sent the rollerball. 

*Again I say, I like the bag. That is NOT my complaint.* As I keep saying again and again *don't tell me the products are personalized when they are not.* THIS TIME, it worked in my favor because it's a nice bag. But what about in upcoming months? If they continue this randomization I will likely end up unhappy about the contents at some point. And because I'm always one of the last people to get a bag, I feel like I'm going to ALWAYS get the generic bag. This does not make me a happy Ipsy camper.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> God I just want to hug you for all the awfulness in your life!
> 
> I'm pretty much the same. I couldn't find a job for two years and then we moved from Philadelphia where I was 4 hours away from my family and friends to Miami. I have a job now but no friends and am terrible Making friends (I'm painfully and debilitating shy) so I spend a lot if time trying to feel better about myself via attempting to look pretty. **shrugs**


 Hey Tina, Just read your post.  Thanks and hugs back!  Yep, my husband and I have struggled a lot over the past 11 years we have been together (married for 8 of them as of October).  I hope you like Miami.  I know I wouldn't.  That was like me being a Georgia girl temporarily stuck in New Jersey.  I didn't fit and I was far from family.  Panama City is better than NJ for sure.  My parents live in the NW corner of Georgia, so they could scoot down through Alabama to see me if they wanted to avoid Atlanta traffic.  But for now, my husband is going alone to make sure the job works out (temp to hire situation).  I will look for work here, there, or a few other places in between.  We're just going to have to try our best and hope we get back together soon.

For everyone else, sorry this is so off topic!  Heather







PS--Like Zadidoll I should have mentioned that you are pretty in your pic, you just need to smile in it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I know how you feel.  For me, it is my weight that bothers me most now, looks wise.  I have gained a lot since my wedding, so that's why I use that pic so often, even if it is from 2005.  I haven't had my picture taken much at all since then.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

I'm ready for bag #2 now, the "Crowd Pleaser." I'm hoping for: Zoya in pink, purple, cream, or blue Mirabella lipstick in the coral shade Another Island Vanilla rollerball (it smells delicious and will make a great gift) Another Yaby match Anastasia brow gel This is only my second month with Ipsy but I seriously am beyond impressed!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HAD to share my bag!!! It's amazing!!!
> 
> ...


 I got this EXACT bag! *high five*


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 15, 2013)

On a more positive note. Gie Gie looks great on my skintone.


----------



## queenofperil (May 15, 2013)

If I could just get my shipping notification, I would be so happy.


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HAD to share my bag!!! It's amazing!!!
> 
> ...


 Love! Is that lipstick the shade "Daydreamer"?


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

> Hey Tina, Just read your post. Â Thanks and hugs back! Â Yep, my husband and I have struggled a lot over the past 11 years we have been together (married for 8 of them as of October). Â I hope you like Miami. Â I know I wouldn't. Â That was like me being a Georgia girl temporarily stuck in New Jersey. Â I didn't fit and I was far from family. Â Panama City is better than NJ for sure. Â My parents live in the NW corner of Georgia, so they could scoot down through Alabama to see me if they wanted to avoid Atlanta traffic. Â But for now, my husband is going alone to make sure the job works out (temp to hire situation). Â I will look for work here, there, or a few other places in between. Â We're just going to have to try our best and hope we get back together soon. For everyone else, sorry this is so off topic! Â Heather


 Are you possibly looking at moving to Panama City, FL? That's super close to me. Having been a FL girl all my life and through all the hurricanes, I can say that PC doesn't typically get pounded by the hurricanes as bad as either the Tampa or Pensacola/Mobile areas. Come to Florida! Come to the Sunshine State!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Doo eeeet!! Haha


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry something came in broken! That's a bummer. My blush was broken last month, and they sent me a new one with absolutely no problems. Super easy to work with, and the new blush came in before the shipping notice was emailed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's not a big deal, my serum (that I don't want anyway) was bent - the top of the dropper is bent. It still works.  I actually don't want them to send me another serum, because I don't want it, and won't use it.


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> Chin up, hunny. You will make it through this. Life is on the down swing. It will be on the upswing again, I promise. It all goes in cycles.Â


 Just wanna add to your words of encouragement... From Kandee Johnson's FB:



And Makeup Talk's FB:


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HAD to share my bag!!! It's amazing!!!
> 
> ...


That's the color of lipstick that I wanted!


----------



## Flowerfish (May 15, 2013)

> I HAD to share my bag!!! It's amazing!!!
> 
> Don't know how but I got both the Lipgloss AND Mirabella Lipstick. Plus the Urban Decay extra in Glitter Rock which is gorgeous. Can I say best bag ever??


 Great bag! What is the name of that lipstick? That is the shade I am really hoping to receive. If they don't send it to me I just may end up buying it  Congrats on the awesome bag!


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2013)

Woot! My bag and my youngest daughter's bag have made it to WA and are now in the hands of the USPS! Woot!


----------



## daniellerose (May 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have a question (I'm new to ipsy) Is there a way to check the status of your bag on the ipsy website? I haven't been sent any confirmation email yet and I'm getting impatient! Especially after reading and seeing pictures of everyone's bags! Haha!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 15, 2013)

Ok, I'm going one more day without my Ipsy bag.  Even though my "expected delivery date" was today.  It just doesn't help that I've been checking since Saturday for it, just in case it was early.  Guess not.  Trying hard to be patient.  This is the latest my bag has ever been. 

On a more positive note:  I really love seeing the photos of everyone's bags and what they got this month.  Very soon (maybe) I will also share what is in my bag.


----------



## tinapickles (May 15, 2013)

Yet another day where the mailman has come and gone and no shiny pink envelope has graced my mailbox. Am convinced that the mail truck running between Orlando, FL and Miami, FL (two cities that are four hours apart) is actually a neolithic carriage driven by a herd of turtles. 

As for my second subscription, not a single damn peep about it. I signed up the first week of May. It seems, from what I'm reading here an on Ipsy, that most people who signed up the first week of May have already received notification of shipping or their bags. 

UGH.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2013)

> Yet another day where the mailman has come and gone and no shiny pink envelope has graced my mailbox. Am convinced that the mail truck running between Orlando, FL and Miami, FL (two cities that are four hours apart) is actually a neolithic carriage driven by a herd of turtles.Â  As for my second subscription, not a single damn peep about it. I signed up the first week of May. It seems, from what I'm reading here an on Ipsy, that most people who signed up the first week of May have already received notification of shipping or their bags.Â  UGH.Â


 I signed up for my second box on the 10th but nary a peep regarding it. They must have been flooded with new subs after the spoilers dropped. I would love to know the percent increase in subs from April to May.


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

> Yet another day where the mailman has come and gone and no shiny pink envelope has graced my mailbox. Am convinced that the mail truck running between Orlando, FL and Miami, FL (two cities that are four hours apart) is actually a neolithic carriage driven by a herd of turtles.Â


 Same story for me. It wasn't the regular mail lady today, it was a substitute mailman who zoomed by the house as if no mail box existed on the curb then stopped 2 houses down to deliver stuff. I feel like checking the neighbor's mailboxes to make sure he didn't get our addresses mixed up...haha how funny and awkward would that be


----------



## JamieO (May 15, 2013)

Yay!!! My bag finally came!! I got the Zoya in Blu, which is exactly what I wanted, so I'm super super happy about that! I also got the UD in Space Cowboy, which was one of the colors I was hoping for, so another score there. My concealer is buff, which is actually a pretty close match, so that's cool. I got the Juice gloss in pink, which isn't really pink so I don't know where they got that, but it's still pretty, and the lipstick in Posy, which is quite pretty as well. The only thing I'm not super thrilled about is the St. Tropez (I would have much rather had the Pacifica luminizing body butter or the vanilla rollerball, but what can ya do), but I'm at least glad it's not the Pacifica bronzer since I already have that. I might wait a little bit and try to trade it, and if I can't I'll try it out. All in all, super happy with my bag!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I'm going one more day without my Ipsy bag.  Even though my "expected delivery date" was today.  It just doesn't help that I've been checking since Saturday for it, just in case it was early.  Guess not.  Trying hard to be patient.  *This is the latest my bag has ever been.*
> 
> On a more positive note:  I really love seeing the photos of everyone's bags and what they got this month.  Very soon (maybe) I will also share what is in my bag.


 Same here :/


----------



## bonita22 (May 15, 2013)

I was really hoping for an Anastasia discount. I guess I'll have to pay full price for the hyper color brow &amp; lash tint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had to share. My oldest saw the Zoya Blu I got in my bag today and wanted me to paint her toes with it, and I added yellow polka dots for fun (Julep's Leila).


 Too cute!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Again I say, I like the bag. That is NOT my complaint.* As I keep saying again and again *don't tell me the products are personalized when they are not.* THIS TIME, it worked in my favor because it's a nice bag. But what about in upcoming months? If they continue this randomization I will likely end up unhappy about the contents at some point. And because I'm always one of the last people to get a bag, I feel like I'm going to ALWAYS get the generic bag. This does not make me a happy Ipsy camper.


 I am sorry you are sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree they were very hit or miss about everything. We should all write to them and tell them they need to work on the customization. I'm glad the Gie Gie looks good on you, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! Pretty happy with everything even though I got self tanner and I didn't really want it. Not sure I will use it so it's staying closed right now. So happy I got Zoya Blu in love with the color, it's so pretty.
> 
> ...


 Love your swatches!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 15, 2013)

I should go start messing with my profile.  Seeing as my bag isn't here yet.  Kudos to the previous poster who asked for a second opinion on her hair!

So...I always click the option for black hair.  The browns are too light still.  Either option makes me feel like I'm lying.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should go start messing with my profile.  Seeing as my bag isn't here yet.  Kudos to the previous poster who asked for a second opinion on her hair!
> 
> So...I always click the option for black hair.  The browns are too light still.  Either option makes me feel like I'm lying.


 I think your hair is more black than brown in the pic. I like the way your hair is cut...I have hair the same length (for the first time since I was 5) and I can't figure out the style I want it cut into. How would you describe your cut to a hairdresser if you needed to? I'm getting a hair cut tomorrow lol


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2013)

Your hair looks black to me, not jet black (which mine was when I was younger, now it's grey-black, lol).



> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should go start messing with my profile.  Seeing as my bag isn't here yet.  Kudos to the previous poster who asked for a second opinion on her hair!
> 
> So...I always click the option for black hair.  The browns are too light still.  Either option makes me feel like I'm lying.


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was hoping for either the purple or the pink Zoya, but idk I think this color (Blu) is growing on me for spring


 Love your mani, those hearts are adorable!


----------



## RandeeJ9 (May 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to let you all know I made a youtube video for anyone interested in checking it out. I received 2 bags that I'm showing and I did go ahead and let all of youtube know that it's because of all of you that I caved and bought a second bag! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You all are so awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your hair looks black to me, not jet black (which mine was when I was younger, not it's grey-black).


 My brother's is super-man-black.  It shines blue (super enviable).



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think your hair is more black than brown in the pic. I like the way your hair is cut...I have hair the same length (for the first time since I was 5) and I can't figure out the style I want it cut into. How would you describe your cut to a hairdresser if you needed to? I'm getting a hair cut tomorrow lol


 


> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was about to ask the same thing!
> 
> I'm one of those people who grows my hair out really long, goes to the salon "just for a little trim" and walks out with a bob. I really want to keep my hair long but I'm getting bored with all one length and have been on the look for a good "long layers" look.


 Thanks for the opinions ladies.  It bothers me there are only a few color options sometimes, or that I sometimes feel border lined.  

It's layered/tapered.  If you're really short in height it's a good cut.  You get some length without the bulk.


----------



## annetka (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HAD to share my bag!!! It's amazing!!!
> 
> ...


 I'd love a bag like yours!


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the opinions ladies.  It bothers me there are only a few color options sometimes, or that I sometimes feel border lined.
> 
> It's layered/tapered.  If you're really short in height it's a good cut.  You get some length without the bulk.


 I'm really tall...5'10"...do you think it would make me look uber tall then? I don't try to look  taller LOL


----------



## Dollysantana (May 15, 2013)

Come on Ipsy send my bag this way! Ahhh no shipping email nothing nada Iam going to grow white hairs by the time it gets here ðŸ‘µðŸ˜¼ðŸ˜ lol


----------



## puffyeyes (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really tall...5'10"...do you think it would make me look uber tall then? I don't try to look  taller LOL


 I wouldn't say it would do the same as a pixie cut.   I only know how to look "not shorter than already am" or taller.  You could probably work really long hair without it making you look shorter though.  I'm jelly!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Tina, Just read your post.  Thanks and hugs back!  Yep, my husband and I have struggled a lot over the past 11 years we have been together (married for 8 of them as of October).  I hope you like Miami.  I know I wouldn't.  That was like me being a Georgia girl temporarily stuck in New Jersey.  I didn't fit and I was far from family.  Panama City is better than NJ for sure.  My parents live in the NW corner of Georgia, so they could scoot down through Alabama to see me if they wanted to avoid Atlanta traffic.  But for now, my husband is going alone to make sure the job works out (temp to hire situation).  I will look for work here, there, or a few other places in between.  We're just going to have to try our best and hope we get back together soon.
> 
> ...


Heather you are amazing. I hope it's your turn next to ride a wave of happiness.


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## puffyeyes (May 15, 2013)

I've been thinking about using a indigo and henna mix  to push my hair over the edge and give it the natural blue shine.  I think my sister is going to try that first though.


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First off - you are SO PRETTY!!! I love your eyes and your hair.  My hair is a touch less wavy than yours, but I can get it to be even curlier than that with curly hair products.  I was also struggling with the ipsy quiz, since it says "extreme curl".  The word extreme threw me off so I didn't select it.  This is the part you are talking about, right?
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

> First of all, I have to join the chorus and say that you are a stunner. And you hair is beautiful, so mermaid-like. Anyway, based on how unhappy those women looked in that section, I interpreted it more as though these are the complaints/problems you have with your hair and you would like to try some products to deal with them. I have wavy hair too, but I'm very happy with what I use (pure argan oil) and am not interested in being sent other things, so I left all the options in gray and selected "Skip Question" instead of the forward arrow in that quiz. Just putting it out there for those who like their hair as is (I overlooked this when I originally took my quiz and had to pick one option, so I was happy to see that I could just leave it blank!).


 Thank you! That's a good point, I had no idea you could leave it blank. I think if I end up not liking what I get with curly selected that I will just leave it blank, or just select dry. I am really curious to see how the new profiles work out. Hopefully it gets better than it was this month.


----------



## Ashley Curley (May 15, 2013)

Was I the only one somewhat upset by the concealer in the bag this month? I got Buff (I wear Make up Forever Foundation in 115, so obviously I'm pretty pale- see my profile picture); I should have gotten Vanilla. In my Ipsy profile I say that I am Fair. I really can't do too much with this dark color. I feel this months bag was good, especially for $10, but if your going to put a concealer in the bag, you should give people the one that closest matches the skin color in your profile.

So I decided to complain and got this response back:

Thanks for contacting ipsyCare regarding your yaby Concealer. This May, we utilized ipsyMatch to create Glam Bags tailored to your personal preferences. While the concealer might not have been the perfect match, we aimed to give you the bag with the most items we thought you would love. So now what to do with your concealer? Try swapping it at our Swap Forum at http://mygl.am/glammieswapforum or check this Look out so that you can find a few creative ways to make a darker or lighter shade useful: http://mygl.am/noshadenproblem

I really feel they should have agreed to replace it. I get a Glossybox and when they gave away the Misha BB, I got the lightest shade. My thought is, if your going to give out concealer, then give away the appropriate shades or don't do it at all.

End rant.

Anyone want to trade their Yaby Vanilla Concealer for Buff? If so, please message me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scooby, you should totally just print out this pic, take it to the stylist and say "I want it like THIS!"
> Seriously, though, puffyeyes, your hair is gorgeous!


 I totally think I will!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 15, 2013)

> Got my bag today. And as I previously noted per my Glam Room I got the most generic bag one could receive. Colors and all. Even though I've been with Ipsy for almost a year, which is obviously prior to May 1st :-/ Also note I do not have a second sub.Â  1. Concealer in *Buff* 2. Zoya in Gie Gie 3. Pacifica Rollerball in Tahitian Gardenia 4. Mirabella Lip Sheer in Posy 5. Anastasia Brow Gel I guess my major disappointment is with the concealer. They sent me Buff. Seriously? I have Dark selected on my profile. It's been that way since Day 1. I checked Dark even though I'm not dark, but selected it because I thought Tan/Olive might be too light. I was actually worried they would send me Pecan which would be too dark. At least that would've made sense. But Buff? Smh. I will use it as a base. I'll make it work. That's not my complaint. My complaint is that this proves that they are NOT using the IPSY MATCH Program correctly at all.Â Like I said, I am *NOT NEW*. I have been with Ipsy *ALMOST A YEAR*. I was obsviously subscribed *BEFORE May 1st*. *I do NOT have TWO SUBS*. And yet and still, I get the basic bag. S omeone said that perhaps they sent me this because it was the best match for me anyway. But the wrong color concealer CLEARY proves that is not the case. Furthermore, I did not have fragrance selected but they sent the rollerball.Â  *Again I say, I like the bag. That is NOT my complaint.* As I keep saying again and again *don't tell me the products are personalized when they are not.* THIS TIME, it worked in my favor because it's a nice bag. But what about in upcoming months? If they continue this randomization I will likely end up unhappy about the contents at some point. And because I'm always one of the last people to get a bag, I feel like I'm going to ALWAYS get the generic bag. This does not make me a happy Ipsy camper.Â


 I got the basic bag too and I'm not new. I'm bummed because I ordered a 2nd bag not knowing I had already gotten the basic bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so 2 basic bags for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie415 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Holy cow, y'all! I emailed ipsycare to tell them that my glam room doesn't match my bag, thinking they would fix my glam room, and because the Person who does their Facebook told me to when I mentioned that my bag and room do not match. Here is the reply I received:
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't even got a response and have emailed twice


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

My bag finally came today, whoot!





But there was so much stuff in it, the seams ripped about an inch along the zippers.

My Zoya! Was hoping for mint but got piaf. It was still fun playing with it though. =)


----------



## singerchick (May 15, 2013)

It made it!!!! Yaby in buff (should be perfect), St. Tropez, Zoya in Blue, Juice Beauty in Pink, and Mirabella lipstick in Pixie. I was supposed to get one of the three "or" items, but this is better. Only thing I'm iffy on is the polish, but the hubby said he thinks it's pretty, so I'll give it a go. Super happy overall!


----------



## alibite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Curley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was I the only one somewhat upset by the concealer in the bag this month? I got Buff (I wear Make up Forever Foundation in 115, so obviously I'm pretty pale- see my profile picture); I should have gotten Vanilla. In my Ipsy profile I say that I am Fair. I really can't do too much with this dark color. I feel this months bag was good, especially for $10, but if your going to put a concealer in the bag, you should give people the one that closest matches the skin color in your profile.
> 
> ...


 They should have at least apologized and said they're working on making that quiz actually work.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Curley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was I the only one somewhat upset by the concealer in the bag this month? I got Buff (I wear Make up Forever Foundation in 115, so obviously I'm pretty pale- see my profile picture); I should have gotten Vanilla. In my Ipsy profile I say that I am Fair. I really can't do too much with this dark color. I feel this months bag was good, especially for $10, but if your going to put a concealer in the bag, you should give people the one that closest matches the skin color in your profile.
> 
> ...


 I was pretty perturbed too lol. I also got Buff also and as you can see that's definitely NOT my color. Lol. Nothing I can do with Vanilla either though. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## bowskt (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You might want to try that yellow concealer under your eyes. Yellow cancels out purpl, and most under eye circles (not bags or puffs, but actual discoloration) are purplish. Then put your foundation on top and see if it helps! I have the discoloration, too. My go to is Hard Candy Glamouflage, but i am going to give the yaby a shot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Interesting, I always thought that dark circles were combatted with peachy-salmon tones, like Benefit's Erase Paste (which I love, I just find doesn't stay put all day, I don't think we have the Hard Candy brand in Canada but maybe I'll keep my eyes open on the internet for deals) But I did try the Yaby before I posted here last time and sadly its just way too yellow toned, and I'm a light coverage foundation/tinted moisturizer gal and they don't quite cover the yellow-y. Oh well, I'm sure one of my sisters will love it!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 15, 2013)

Still waiting on my bag that hasn't had its shipping status updated in 5 days... I officially hate that Ipsy uses DHL. When they sent packages any other way, I got them in a few days, not 10 days later.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 15, 2013)

*HULK SMASH MAILBOX* No Ipsy bag today. Maybe tomorrow. ( ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## pengutango (May 15, 2013)

No Ipsy bag for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 1st bag finally got transferred to USPS in NJ, so maybe tomorrow? Or Friday? No word on 2nd one yet.


----------



## diana16 (May 15, 2013)

Finally got tracking on my 2nd sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

3rd bag tracking just showed up! Though it's not updated on DHL's site yet but it's on the way!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got tracking on my 2nd sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here. I ordered the 2nd bag on friday if that helps anyone


----------



## pengutango (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got tracking on my 2nd sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ditto. Just checked my email after you and LisaLeah mentioned ya got tracking for your 2nd subs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just want to say, I'm super excited to try the Zoya polish, regardless of the color I receive! My wimpy, bendy, brittle nails don't like polish but the Sation has lasted a week. Ipsy is the best at helping some break free from comfort zones to try something new, and I love it! I'll be a long-time subscriber!
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did a quick look today with:
> 
> ...


 Love it! you look great.


----------



## bluelion (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Curley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really feel they should have agreed to replace it. I get a Glossybox and when they gave away the Misha BB, I got the lightest shade. My thought is, if your going to give out concealer, then give away the appropriate shades or don't do it at all.
> 
> End rant.


 While I totally agree that Ipsy dropped the ball in sending out the concealer, I think there are way too many people who got incorrect shades for Ipsy to replace all of them. Swapping will be your best bet, and hopefully they'll be able to make better use of our data the next time they send a product that's so specific.


----------



## alibite (May 15, 2013)

Hey my DHL says 'Tendered to USPS' but when I click on tracking for USPS its last update was on the 8th. It's been like this for 2 days. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## puffyeyes (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the Sally Hansen Insta-dri top coat its the one in the red bottle, my Zoyas last a week+ with it.


 I haven't used zoya...but I understand they are 4-free?  Julep is 4-free as well...I used china glaze top coats (either the fast drying or matte) on them.  They last *forever* and have even been mistaken for a gel mani.  I have to keep my hands polish free lots of times, but it will be chip free for a month on my toes if I can wait that long.


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put together a look from my bag contents this morning. My kids tried to help so it's a quick job but I love how it turned out :-D I'm sure my makeup novice shows but I'm having fun learning!
> 
> ...


 That eye shadow looks great on you.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey my DHL says 'Tendered to USPS' but when I click on tracking for USPS its last update was on the 8th. It's been like this for 2 days. Anyone know what's going on?


 My brother explained this to me since he used to work in shipping. When the post office receives these shipments from the big shipping companies, they work through them as an entire shipment which is why they can just "sit" at the post office. So... your ipsy bag and whoever else in your area gets it, arrived at your area post office with everything else that was on the DHL truck and was going to your area. The post office will work through that shipment all at once which is why it can just sit for a few days without having moved. He said that these stacks aren't always a priority... which I don't know if that part is true, since he didn't work for USPS, but I could definitely see it.


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That eye shadow looks great on you.


 The whole makeup look is really fresh and pretty!


----------



## pengutango (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey my DHL says 'Tendered to USPS' but when I click on tracking for USPS its last update was on the 8th. It's been like this for 2 days. Anyone know what's going on?


 Have the same thing happen to me. Think it's because USPS hasn't had it all that time 'til recently, so it just has to be updated. It should update again tomorrow or so.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 really cute and Spring-like. I love it. I love all these Zoya colors.


----------



## lovepink (May 15, 2013)

Got my bag.  

1) Zoya in Julie

2) Juice Beauty gloss in Fig

3) Mirabella lipstick in Pixie

4) St Tropez Instant Body Glow

5) Yaby concealer in Buff

I see a trade list update in my future!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think we have the Hard Candy brand in Canada but maybe I'll keep my eyes open on the internet for deals


 Hard Candy is exclusive to Walmart, I think? I ordered mine onilne from there after reading a great review. The tiniest tee-nine-siest  itty bitty drop goes A LONG WAY! It comes in a small tube. Just roll the tube between your hands to mix it and warm it before using. This stuff is SERIOUS!

yellow helps combat purplish

purple helps combat sallowness

blue helps combat orangey tones

Green helps combat redness

They are complementary colors on the color wheel.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 15, 2013)

> I haven't even got a response and have emailed twice


I sent my email on Tuesday, I think. Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (May 15, 2013)

Quote: Dear Trix, Woo-hoo! *Your May Glam Bag, "Spring Fling", is just around the corner.* Here's your unique tracking link that will tell you the status and general location of your May Glam Bag: *May Glam Bag Tracking Code* _Please note, it can take up to 48 hours for the link to become active._ 

So it begins. Again.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So it begins. Again.


 ZOMG! I went to look because you posted this and mine has shipped, too! YAY


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Dear Trix, Woo-hoo! *Your May Glam Bag, "Spring Fling", is just around the corner.* Here's your unique tracking link that will tell you the status and general location of your May Glam Bag: *May Glam Bag Tracking Code* _Please note, it can take up to 48 hours for the link to become active._
> So it begins. Again.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag finally came today, whoot!
> 
> ...


 Love your nails!


----------



## ruhimaach (May 15, 2013)

Got shipping notices for both my accounts finally! I think they did a mass mailing today.


----------



## MissTrix (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ZOMG! I went to look because you posted this and mine has shipped, too! YAY





> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got shipping notices for both my accounts finally! I think they did a mass mailing today.


 YAAAY!!


----------



## pengutango (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! It does.
> 
> ::clicks again on link to see if updated:: (x 100) lol.


 I do that too! Lawl!


----------



## queenofperil (May 15, 2013)

Got my shipping notification! Woo! Now I just have to wait until roughly some time next year for it to arrive. *Begins stalking postman*


----------



## JC327 (May 15, 2013)

Finally all caught up on this thread!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 15, 2013)

Still no tracking on my second bag.  So excited for it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: no trades in this topic, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put together a look from my bag contents this morning. My kids tried to help so it's a quick job but I love how it turned out :-D I'm sure my makeup novice shows but I'm having fun learning!
> 
> ...


 This is so pretty! And I was surprised to read that you used the St. Tropez, it looks so natural, but I guess that's why they're #1.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

Just got shipping for my second bag too, ordered 5/9. Hopefully my first bag will show up soon...I don't get their emails for that account so I don't have the tracking to stalk lol.


----------



## MissTrix (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got shipping for my second bag too, ordered 5/9. Hopefully my first bag will show up soon...I don't get their emails for that account so I don't have the tracking to stalk lol.


 All emails that go to my secondary email account are forwarded to my primary. Must... stalk... tracking...


----------



## linda37027 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What base/top coat do you use? This is the first Zoya I've ever owned and I want to love it, but it's chipping.


 I use the Zoya base and top coat. I have also used the base and top coat by Butter London. Don't use Seche Vite. I read somewhere that since Zoya is "free", you should use  base and top coat that are also 3 or 5 "free". I love Zoya it is my favorite nail polish. Trying to decide whether to get 3 or 5 new polishes with code. Anyone have suggestions on their favorite colors?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 15, 2013)

Aww man. I got excited and went and checked my email. No shipping. Lol I shouldn't be disappointed considering I just ordered it like Monday... But alas I'm still a little sad.


----------



## MissTrix (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone know offhand if CND Stickey basecoat would play well with Zoya?


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I mentioned about how some base &amp; top coats react with Zoya polishes so they don't adhere to the nails well. Besides using Zoya base coat, any base coat that doesn't contain CAB (cellulose acetate butyrate) is fine. In other words, avoid fast drying one, as most of those contain it. I personally use essie Rock Solid as my base coat. With top coats, least for me, I use Sally Hansen Insta Dri top coat, which contains CAB, and doesn't seem to affect the wear. So, I think as long as your base coat doesn't contain CAB, you're good to go. But, if you really want to maximize wear, it's best that both base and top coats don't contain CAB.


 Since the subject came up, do you really need a base coat before putting on your color?  What is the purpose of it?  I have never really used a base coat.  I have started using Zoya's purple polish remover, and it does seem to help prepare the nail.  My manis seem to last as long as anyone could reasonably expect them to last.  I generally put on 2 coats, 3 with the Sation from last month, and that's it.  I do use an oil based polish dryer which I picked up at Sally Hansen--love that stuff!  Then, I may toss on a clear coat each day to help protect the color, but I don't do it immediately afterwards.  Just curious what everyone else does and if there is some sort of "science" behind it.  Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is anyone else having troubles with the Juice Beauty lip gloss? Mine looks almost like it separated and it squishes out when you close the lid. I'm not sure if I should email Ipsy and let then know it is a problem or if that is just how they are.


 Sarah--I have heard others say their gloss separated too.  Never heard anyone mention it squishing out the top, though, at least not that I can recall.  I personally got 2 glosses in 2 different colors--Pink and Fig--and I have not had trouble with either of them so far.  Maybe you got a bad batch?  If you really are having those problems, I'd let Ipsy know.  I'm sure you aren't the only one who will make a similar complaint to them.  Maybe they will send you a replacement gloss.  After all, you aren't complaining that you want a different product, you are complaining that the product you got may be defective in some way.  I'd say it is worth an email.  Doesn't cost anything after all, lol.  Good luck.


----------



## pengutango (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since the subject came up, do you really need a base coat before putting on your color?  What is the purpose of it?  I have never really used a base coat.  I have started using Zoya's purple polish remover, and it does seem to help prepare the nail.  My manis seem to last as long as anyone could reasonably expect them to last.  I generally put on 2 coats, 3 with the Sation from last month, and that's it.  I do use an oil based polish dryer which I picked up at Sally Hansen--love that stuff!  Then, I may toss on a clear coat each day to help protect the color, but I don't do it immediately afterwards.  Just curious what everyone else does and if there is some sort of "science" behind it.  Thanks!


 It helps to make extend the life of your manicure for one. I actually went without a base coat after my last one broke and I got lazy to buy a new one for almost a year. Without one, I noticed that every polish in my collection seemed to chip within hours of application and if I was lucky, it would maybe last a day before chipping. It helps to give the nails an even surface to adhere to, as well as helping to prevent darker colors from staining your nails.


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since the subject came up, do you really need a base coat before putting on your color?  What is the purpose of it?  I have never really used a base coat.  I have started using Zoya's purple polish remover, and it does seem to help prepare the nail.  My manis seem to last as long as anyone could reasonably expect them to last.  I generally put on 2 coats, 3 with the Sation from last month, and that's it.  I do use an oil based polish dryer which I picked up at Sally Hansen--love that stuff!  Then, I may toss on a clear coat each day to help protect the color, but I don't do it immediately afterwards.  Just curious what everyone else does and if there is some sort of "science" behind it.  Thanks!


 Base coats are nice to have for darker color nail polishes because it keeps the darker color from staining your nails. It also helps the nail polish stay on longer because it puts a smoother surface on your nail to work with. Nails usually have ridges on them if you don't normally buff them. Usually I don't bother with it if I'm using light pastel colors. But it's nice to have a base coat if you're using dark blues, reds, black,etc. =)

I use a normal Revlon colorstay base coat. It's like $3-4 in Target. =)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Since the subject came up, do you really need a base coat before putting on your color?  What is the purpose of it?  I have never really used a base coat.  I have started using Zoya's purple polish remover, and it does seem to help prepare the nail.  My manis seem to last as long as anyone could reasonably expect them to last.  I generally put on 2 coats, 3 with the Sation from last month, and that's it.  I do use an oil based polish dryer which I picked up at Sally Hansen--love that stuff!  Then, I may toss on a clear coat each day to help protect the color, but I don't do it immediately afterwards.  Just curious what everyone else does and if there is some sort of "science" behind it.  Thanks!
> I always, always, always use a base coat and top coat. My manicures go like this...base coat, let dry, usually 2 coats of color letting the first coat dry several minutes before adding the next, then a top coat. My manicures just don't feel *finished* without these steps, and they last for a long time if I want them to, no matter the brand of polish.
> 
> ...


----------



## irene- (May 15, 2013)

I don't know any of the science behind it but I do a base coat to protect my nails since some polishes will stain them, then I use a top coat to make them super shiny.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 15, 2013)

> Aww man. I got excited and went and checked my email. No shipping. Lol I shouldn't be disappointed considering I just ordered it like Monday... But alas I'm still a little sad.


 I just did the same thing! No shipping notice for me either, but I'm not really dissapointed since I too just ordered on Monday. I have so much excitment and anticipation though!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is probably really stupid, but I have a question about the Ipsy profile thing. You ladies might be able to help me. In the category where it asks about hair it had an option for straight hair and for curly hair, but not wavy. I have naturally wavy hair and have never considered it curly, but I am wondering if I should select curly hair? Would I even be able to use curly hair products on my hair? I have no idea. I don't straighten it anymore (used to) and don't want to end up with products for straightening if I can help it. Birchbox has an option for wavy, but I don't know what to put for Ipsy.
> 
> 
> ...


 As someone with straight, limp, heavy hair, I am soooo jealous.  Your natural hair is gorgeous!  Your blue eyes are pretty too.  As for your question, I'm not sure.  I'd say if you want to select something, curly would fit, but you are right that it might get you straightening products.  I really don't want hair products.  Now if they are going to give a hair product to everyone (and I find out about it early in the promos so I can adjust my quiz) I will try to point them to the product I want.  But if I think they might send hair products to only a few people, and no hair products to others, personally I plan on just skipping the hair question altogether.  Hope this helps.  But listen to others.  I was dumb enough to say I liked "bronzers and blushes" because I do sooo love collecting blushes recently.  I just don't want bronzers, and since they put those 2 items together (as I recall), I decided to click it.  I know I did not say I wanted self tanners.  But, Ipsy considered the St. Tropez to be close enough to a bronzer and that is why I got it.  Very frustrating!  I thought by not checking self tanners I would avoid a product I absolutely did not want no matter what else I got.  Sometimes, I suppose it is unavoidable.  Hindsight is always 20/20.  Now I may wait until the promos to see if they are sending out any blushes--which I want--or bronzers which I don't want, to see how I should answer that question.  Like you, I wish they would break things down more!


----------



## OiiO (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great bag, how is the coconut crushed pearl? I hope I get it.


 This thread is updating fast, I almost missed your comment! The coconut lotion smells divine, like a coconut pie with vanilla frosting, and it feels really moisturizing on the skin, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a survivor of The Federal Floods in New Orleans post Katrina. I have severe PTSD which is part of the reason I am on disability. I am STILL recovering financially (as in replacing everything I lost) SO I GET IT!! I REALLY, REALLY, GET IT! Nightmares are a big part of PTSD as well as sleep disorders, so please, PLEASE consider going to a psychologist or other therapist to get checked for PTSD. I would have no quality of life, literally, without having help dealing with my anxiety disorder. It is an ongoing process (for me it will likely be lifelong) but you can get help and learn to cope.
> 
> ...


 Wow mindcaviar--that is terrible!  I've had sleep issues for years.  Luckily, I got on an anti anxiety med just after my husband finished his cancer treatments and I am still on them.  The docs don't seem to be in a hurry to take me off it.

I'm sorry you lost so much too.  Losing my car was bad enough.  I can't imagine losing more, including all your makeup that you used for your livelihood.  I will take your being on here as a good sign.  You are still interested in makeup, right?  So if being a makeup artist was your calling, I think you will make it back there.  Just don't give up.

Thanks for the well wishes too.  We seem to have more downs than ups.  I keep thinking fortune's wheel has to turn eventually, right?  More than anything, I want to settle down and buy a house.  We have moved every year or two.  I'm sick of it.  I want a place to call home.  I'm sure you can relate to that too.  Best of luck!!!


----------



## Flowerfish (May 15, 2013)

> I was dumb enough to say I liked "bronzers and blushes" because I do sooo love collecting blushes recently. Â I just don't want bronzers, and since they put those 2 items together (as I recall), I decided to click it. Â I know I did not say I wanted self tanners. Â But, Ipsy considered the St. Tropez to be close enough to a bronzer and that is why I got it. Â Very frustrating! Â I thought by not checking self tanners I would avoid a product I absolutely did not want no matter what else I got. Â Sometimes, I suppose it is unavoidable. Â Hindsight is always 20/20. Â Now I may wait until the promos to see if they are sending out any blushes--which I want--or bronzers which I don't want, to see how I should answer that question. Â Like you, I wish they would break things down more!


 I did the exact same thing. I like blushes but I rarely ever use bronzer and when I do I already have plenty of it. I would never use a self tanner either because I personally don't like the way I look with a tan, I happen to like my light skin and want to keep it light. I had initially checked off that I like blushes and bronzers, but then realized that this could probably end up biting me in the butt by sending me bronzing and sunny bunny stuff so I re-took the quiz just to change that answer. I would prefer to miss out on a good blush than receive bronzers or self tanners instead of a different product I might actually use. I wish they were two separate categories but I can certainly see why they grouped them together. I also feel the same way about BB Creams and primers been grouped together. I would like to receive any possible BB Creams but not primers. I did however check mark that category as something that I am interested in since I really do love BB Creams and I don't hate promers, I just rarely use them.


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 15, 2013)

What is the name of the light, nude-like, Zoya called?? I just placed an order with our code, and hope I didn't order that one that is in some of the May bags, on the off-chance it is in my 2nd bag. Oops!! Here are the shades I ordered: Tinsley, Charisma, Zuza, &amp; Jacqueline (I think this might be the one in some of the May bags....).


----------



## jkwynn (May 15, 2013)

I'm like 10 pages behind. quick question: are they sold out of may bags yet?


----------



## Rochellena (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the name of the light, nude-like, Zoya called?? I just placed an order with out code, and hope I didn't order that one on the off-chance I get it in my 2nd bag. Oops!! Here are the shades I ordered: Tinsley, Charisma, Zuza, &amp; Jacqueline (I think this might be the one in some of the May bags....).


 Yeah, Jacqueline is the creamy, beige-like one that is one of the possibilities this month.


----------



## kira685 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm like 10 pages behind. quick question: are they sold out of may bags yet?


 they still had bags last night


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't used zoya...but I understand they are 4-free?  Julep is 4-free as well...I used china glaze top coats (either the fast drying or matte) on them.  They last *forever* and have even been mistaken for a gel mani.  I have to keep my hands polish free lots of times, but it will be chip free for a month on my toes if I can wait that long.


 It says on the Zoya box that they are 5 free.

Big5Free Formula: No Formaldehyde, Formaldehyde Resin, Toluene, Dibutyl Phthalate, or Camphor. =)


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, Jacqueline is the creamy, beige-like one that is one of the possibilities this month.


 Ok. Thanks!! 

*Fingers are crossed!* Hoping I get a different shade, but I am running a risk here. Oh, well!! I am SO happy with what they put in this months bags!! So far, Ipsy is my favorite sub!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 15, 2013)

Just wanted to mention that the Pacifica Island Vanilla roller has lasted all day on my skin!! I put it on early this morning and re-applied shortly after the first application to make it a bit stronger, and I still smell it on my wrists. Vanilla notes usually does stay on my skin for a while though.. not sure why, but I LOVE vanilla!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today. And as I previously noted per my Glam Room I got the most generic bag one could receive. Colors and all. Even though I've been with Ipsy for almost a year, which is obviously prior to May 1st :-/ Also note I do not have a second sub.
> 
> ...


 Juices--I really understand your reaction.  Don't take me the wrong way, but is it possible they TRIED to match you with a bag and this bag was matched to people before it became the default bag?  Hope that made sense.  Anyway, I think there's a chance that bag was sent out to people as a match for them before they ended up making it the default/generic bag.  That doesn't mean they got it right.  I don't know why you would have gotten the fragrance, for example.  But if you like the bag, I'd just try to overlook it and see what happens next month.  My first 2 bags (ordered early on) were both different.  I am also expecting 2 bags like this.  Overall, I might just end up liking the generic bags better.  I wanted brow gel (not 2 of them, true, but I'm still glad I'm getting at least one).  I wanted at least 1 lipstick and I'm getting two (hopefully in different colors I like or I'll try to trade).  Anyway, I do think this is a good bag.  I'd say just take another look at your profile and try again.  Best of luck!  Oh, and yes, the concealer thing is terrible.  In bag one (lighter skin selected) I got Buff.  In bags 2 and up, I selected darker skin tones to try and avoid a self tanner (even though I expected to get a bad concealer match because of this).  Well, bag #2 had Vanilla in it, which is a better match for me.  So Ipsy clearly blew it on matching the concealer.  I hope they just back off on concealers, foundations, etc. until they can get it right.  As for other personalized products, seems like we're all in the same boat.  Some of us got lucky and others are scratching their heads going "really? why?"


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you possibly looking at moving to Panama City, FL? That's super close to me. Having been a FL girl all my life and through all the hurricanes, I can say that PC doesn't typically get pounded by the hurricanes as bad as either the Tampa or Pensacola/Mobile areas. Come to Florida! Come to the Sunshine State!!
> 
> ...


 Jbrookeb--That's where my husband will be working soon, or so it would seem right now.  He is trying to get his drug test set up for tomorrow or Friday.  Then, there could be some paperwork. But my guess is he may start work the Monday after Memorial Day.  I'll be down to visit him often.  However, we think he is going to rent a furnished apartment that doesn't take pets.  I won't come down permanently without my 2 cats!  Still, if he is working, I'll be on my own for long stretches of time.  We should go shopping, lol!  Oh, and he told me the same thing about the hurricanes.  I'm sure that is true, but remember, you are talking to someone who was caught in Hurricane Sandy.  We lived right off the back bay in Atlantic City.  My husband said we didn't need to evacuate.  So my Toyota (2004, paid for, made in Japan, only 38,000 miles) died as a result.  100 year flood for our area.  I live there for about a year and 2 months and it hits during that time.  I don't trust hurricanes anymore!  Still, looking forward to visiting the state!  Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## moxie19 (May 15, 2013)

Hi!

This is my first post and my first Ipsy bag!

I was super excited to receive it today in the mail. 

My bag contained:

Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pear body butter (Smells amazing can't wait to use this tomorrow)

Pacifica perfume in Gardenia (not so happy about, I am allergic to Gardenias. I am however impressed by the size so I will gift it)

Juice Organics gloss in Fig (I wish I would have gotten a more pink color but I will totally wear the fig and just happy I didn't get the clear)

Zoya in Jaqueline (sort of MEH about this color, was hoping for the yellow. I am in need of a nude so it will do)

Yaby in Buff (really happy to try this as I am in need of a new concealer. I hope it matches)

Just out of curiosity since I am new to the bag, do they select certain items based on age? Like if I were to have put I was younger would I have gotten a brighter color gloss or polish? (I am 30)

Over all I loved all the items and so happy this little treat is only $10 a month! I can't wait for next month! I have seen all the past bags and think this little chevron number is one of the cutest.


----------



## LindaD (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the name of the light, nude-like, Zoya called?? I just placed an order with our code, and hope I didn't order that one that is in some of the May bags, on the off-chance it is in my 2nd bag. Oops!! Here are the shades I ordered: Tinsley, Charisma, Zuza, &amp; Jacqueline (I think this might be the one in some of the May bags....).


 I think the later, crowd-pleaser bags all have the Zoya polish in GeiGei (the pink), so you should be OK.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heather you are amazing. I hope it's your turn next to ride a wave of happiness.


 Thanks Lisa!  Hugs...


----------



## EllynoUta (May 15, 2013)

i havent lurked much since this thread got really really long, so excuse me if someone answered this already.

but did anyone else get a random white little pouch BESIDES the zig zag bag that all the products came in? 
i got a plain white bag with IPSY on the inside of the bag, but nothing inside of it.

did people who received the urban decay shadow recieve this bag? anyone know whats up?


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It helps to make extend the life of your manicure for one. I actually went without a base coat after my last one broke and I got lazy to buy a new one for almost a year. Without one, I noticed that every polish in my collection seemed to chip within hours of application and if I was lucky, it would maybe last a day before chipping. It helps to give the nails an even surface to adhere to, as well as helping to prevent darker colors from staining your nails.


 Ah yes!  I can understand the staining issue.  Had never thought of that.  But it seems like it doesn't do much for chipping with me.  Either my manicure lasts or it doesn't.  Then again, I have never really differentiated between top coats and base coats.  Clear polish was always clear polish to me.  So maybe that is part of the reason I've never seen a difference???  Thanks Pengutango!


----------



## jkwynn (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i havent lurked much since this thread got really really long, so excuse me if someone answered this already.
> 
> ...


 Probably the replacement bag from last month, it was white with pink on it.  For whatever reason, some people got a different bag last month (a floral bag) - I was one - and they're sending the correct April bag in May's shipment to make up for it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Base coats are nice to have for darker color nail polishes because it keeps the darker color from staining your nails. It also helps the nail polish stay on longer because it puts a smoother surface on your nail to work with. Nails usually have ridges on them if you don't normally buff them. Usually I don't bother with it if I'm using light pastel colors. But it's nice to have a base coat if you're using dark blues, reds, black,etc. =)
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always, always, always use a base coat and top coat. My manicures go like this...base coat, let dry, usually 2 coats of color letting the first coat dry several minutes before adding the next, then a top coat. My manicures just don't feel *finished* without these steps, and they last for a long time if I want them to, no matter the brand of polish.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know any of the science behind it but I do a base coat to protect my nails since some polishes will stain them, then I use a top coat to make them super shiny.


 Wow guys!  You really know your nail stuff!  Thanks.  The only problem is, now I want to go out and buy a base coat to see if it really makes a difference on me.  



  Good thing I just did my nails last night.  Oh, and I do like tossing on top coats (or some sort of clear polish) every few days for the shine.  It makes the mani feel fresh again, with little effort.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i havent lurked much since this thread got really really long, so excuse me if someone answered this already.
> 
> ...


 The pink and white bags were supposed to be sent to people who didn't receive one in April. The pink and white bag was the April bag, but there was some issue with some of the bags, so  not everyone got an April bag in April, they got the previous April 2012 bag I believe. Ipsy said they would send those people the April bag that they did not get, along with their May bag.


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moxie19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


 I don't think age would be a factor. If anything, it might be the very first question that helps determine lip colors: classic, bridal, formal, hip/edgy, natural, club goer, professional, retro, sultry, etc. I had simple &amp; natural selected and somehow got Fig as my color.

Well, I don't know, I'm just guessing, haha. It's a little too soon to tell since this is the first month Ipsy tried to use the beauty profile to make bag selections.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your mani, those hearts are adorable!


 Thank you! 




 I love playing with nail stickers. Gotta have that accent nail lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gifWow guys!  You really know your nail stuff!  Thanks.  The only problem is, now I want to go out and buy a base coat to see if it really makes a difference on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I just did my nails last night.  Oh, and I do like tossing on top coats (or some sort of clear polish) every few days for the shine.  It makes the mani feel fresh again, with little effort.


 I would suggest investing in the mini color lock kit from Zoya. It comes with trial sizes of Remove+ polish remover, Anchor base coat, Armor top coat, and fast dry drops. I have one, and it is a great way to get started with base/top coats. Also, it works very well on Zoya, where other top/bases might now. It also works good on all other polishes that I have tried.

Here's one listed on Amazon, but you could shop around and see if you can find one cheaper, Zoya doesn't offer this on their website at this time.

http://www.amazon.com/Zoya-Holiday-Manicure-Mini-Gift/dp/B0044ZVOMU


----------



## moxie19 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think age would be a factor. If anything, it might be the very first question that helps determine lip colors: classic, bridal, formal, hip/edgy, natural, club goer, professional, retro, sultry, etc. I had simple &amp; natural selected and somehow got Fig as my color.
> ...


 Did you like the fig? I think it is a natural color. I could hardly tell I had anything on. I will wear it over a more nude lipstick to give it some shine. 

What color Zoya did you get? 

I don't even remember what I chose as my first question. I am a mix of all of them depending on where I am going, mood etc lol.


----------



## sleepykat (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the name of the light, nude-like, Zoya called?? I just placed an order with our code, and hope I didn't order that one that is in some of the May bags, on the off-chance it is in my 2nd bag. Oops!! Here are the shades I ordered: Tinsley, Charisma, Zuza, &amp; Jacqueline (I think this might be the one in some of the May bags....).


 I just received my Zoya polishes today that I got with the code. I ordered Tinsley, Stevie, Nyx, Miranda, Godiva, and Vespa.

I hope you enjoy Charisma and Zuza; I love them.


----------



## Trixieboo (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *HULK SMASH MAILBOX* No Ipsy bag today. Maybe tomorrow. ( ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Ha. Seriously. Me too. It's at the post office, but being held hostage. ERG.


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moxie19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you like the fig? I think it is a natural color. I could hardly tell I had anything on. I will wear it over a more nude lipstick to give it some shine.
> 
> ...


I really like fig. It's a soft color, not overly bright or bold. It's great for everyday wear. And I got piaf for my Zoya. It's like a shimmery golden yellow, like.... sunshine, lol.


----------



## sleepykat (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moxie19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


 Have you seen the trade threads on makeuptalk.com yet? Many of us on here trade the stuff that we are 'meh' about for the stuff we were hoping to get. Here's a link in case you haven't seen it: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps. We've found lots of ways to protect ourselves, ship cheaply, etc. I believe you have to have 15 posts before you can create your own trade thread.

Is Buff the lightest concealer? That's the one I got. Maybe Vanilla is lighter? I'm so pale, I'd like the lightest.


----------



## sleepykat (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really like fig. It's a soft color, not overly bright or bold. It's great for everyday wear. And I got piaf for my Zoya. It's like a shimmery golden yellow, like.... sunshine, lol.


 I got Piaf, too. It's sooo pretty, I just want to wear it, but I've never found a yellow that doesn't make me look ill (same with orange and peach). Could this be the one?


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 15, 2013)

MY SECOND BAG HAS SHIPPED! Now begins my obsessive watch of the mailbox...

I did my nails tonight with the Blu I got in the first bag. I have to say... I'm not impressed. I LOVE Zoya, but this is actually my first cream color of theirs. I don't know if it's the formula of the cream or the color or both, but.. it is SO pale and kinda wonky on my nails. Barely blue. It kinda reminds me of when I would paint my nails with white-out as a foolish 12 year old.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my Pacifica order today! Was a nice birthday surprise. I'll make a post with a picture in the Pacifica haul thread!


----------



## MissTrix (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just received my Zoya polishes today that I got with the code. I ordered Tinsley, Stevie, Nyx, Miranda, Godiva, and Vespa.
> ...


 Mine came today as well. According to tracking they weren't supposed to be here until Friday, so yay! 





I got Zuza, Destiny, Charla, Sloane, Ki, &amp; Trixie. Now I have to figure out what color I want my nails. lol


----------



## Xiang (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got Piaf, too. It's sooo pretty, I just want to wear it, but I've never found a yellow that doesn't make me look ill (same with orange and peach). Could this be the one?


 Haha, even if it doesn't look quite right as a single color coat, you can try it as a design over a more flattering color.





I found this pic online but I think it'll look pretty good over black as well... or a dark purple or something. I think it has potential to be a pretty fun color to play with.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 16, 2013)

I got a moon spoon UD shadow... does anyone know a way to wear this for a daily look? I never do dramatic smokey eye makeup.... hehe


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah yes!  I can understand the staining issue.  Had never thought of that.  But it seems like it doesn't do much for chipping with me.  Either my manicure lasts or it doesn't.  Then again, I have never really differentiated between top coats and base coats.  Clear polish was always clear polish to me.  So maybe that is part of the reason I've never seen a difference???  Thanks Pengutango!


 Not a prob, Heather!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, for some reason I've never really had issues with staining with any of my darker polishes. Though, I think it's because I tend to let the polish chip off on its own, and not try and force it off via nail polish remover. I can definitely understand that. For the longest time, quite honestly I just used the same thing for both base and top coat. It was only after I did research that I figured out that they're not the same thing. Top coats are pretty much there for providing some extra shine, extending length of your mani, help to even out brush strokes (but can mess up your nail art if you're not careful), harden nails, smooth out glitter, and can help speed up the dry time (if they're the rapid dry kind).


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just received my Zoya polishes today that I got with the code. I ordered Tinsley, Stevie, Nyx, Miranda, Godiva, and *Vespa*.
> ...


 Whoa! Hold on..... You're telling me, Zoya has a color called Vespa....?? &lt;&lt;hurdles pets and nearly breaks neck to get to computer&gt;&gt;



> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MY SECOND BAG HAS SHIPPED! Now begins my obsessive watch of the mailbox...
> 
> ...


 I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thought it was so cool having white-out nails when I was that age. All my friends thought I was such a weirdo. Haha


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 16, 2013)

I think I'm going to head out for this month! Love you guys so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for keeping me company throughout the horrid journey of waiting for my bags!! Good luck to the rest of you who are still waiting for your lovelies! I will see you again this next next time!! Till then!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alibite (May 16, 2013)

Hey guys I have a question, I wasn't lucky enough to get the Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl, is it great? I LOVE coconut oil and if it really smells like coconut I want it! Is it worth buying?


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2013)

If anyone is curious as to how the Island Vanilla smells (maybe you wanted it but got the Tahitian Gardenia instead and planning to order it), I notice it's almost idential to Aqualino's Pink Sugar (to my nose, at least). It's very warm and sweet and reminds me of burnt cotton candy, but in a good way. I put it on as soon as I got my bag and it lasted all afternoon until my shower for work. I think it has great staying power.


----------



## sleepykat (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the Zoya base and top coat. I have also used the base and top coat by Butter London. Don't use Seche Vite. I read somewhere that since Zoya is "free", you should use  base and top coat that are also 3 or 5 "free". I love Zoya it is my favorite nail polish. Trying to decide whether to get 3 or 5 new polishes with code. Anyone have suggestions on their favorite colors?


 I have way too many suggestions for what Zoyas to get with the ipsy code--I have OCD and Zoya is my favorite brand, so here goes:

Zuza--Deep, saturated, oceanic turquoise with gold and silver metallic shimmer and a foil-like finish.

Wednesday--Faded dirty medium turquoise with green undertone and an opaque cream finish.

Stevie--a violet sparkle, in the exclusive Zoya PixieDust Textured, Matte, Sparkle formula.

Song--Bold, vibrant medium primary blue with silver and blue glittery metallic sparkle.

Farah--an opaque light khaki-beige with subtle sandy, greenish undertones and a cream finish.

Josie--a full-coverage grassy green cream.

Ivanka--mermaid green sparkling metallic.

Aurora--a full coverage, medium sugarplum purple flecked with a high concentration of micro fine diamond holographic glitter.

Blaze--a full coverage, cool-toned medium mulberry red with a high concentration of micro fine diamond holographic glitter.

Kristen--a gull gray nail polish with a mild bluish hue.

Skylar--a medium steel blue with a softened, dusty look and speckled by visible gold and silver shimmer flecks.

Charla-- tropical blue sparkling metallic.

Bevin--a dusty, medium sage green with teal tones and a creamy opaque finish.

As you can see, my favorite colors are green, blue, and purple.


----------



## nikkimouse (May 16, 2013)

I received the Zoya in Blu and I could not get it to go on smooth it was kinda chalky and dried so fast that it left major streaks.  It kinda reminded me of trying to pain my nails with white out...  any one else have this issue? or any tips to make it more smooth...


----------



## sleepykat (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa! Hold on..... You're telling me, Zoya has a color called Vespa....?? &lt;&lt;hurdles pets and nearly breaks neck to get to computer&gt;&gt;
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thought it was so cool having white-out nails when I was that age. All my friends thought I was such a weirdo. Haha


 Yeah, Vespa is one that I've been drooling over since I first saw it online. Green is also my favorite color. I am totally glad I ordered it, even though it hasn't hit my nails yet.

I am also glad that I signed back up for ipsy. I went without ipsy or Birchbox for 4 months, I think; it was time.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, Vespa is one that I've been drooling over since I first saw it online. Green is also my favorite color. I am totally glad I ordered it, even though it hasn't hit my nails yet.
> ...


 I have Vespa and it is AMAZING. Its one of my favorite colors right now, its the perfect shade for the pixie dust style.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Zoya in Blu and I could not get it to go on smooth it was kinda chalky and dried so fast that it left major streaks.  It kinda reminded me of trying to pain my nails with white out...  any one else have this issue? or any tips to make it more smooth...


 Base coat and top coat....base coat creates a smooth base, top coat smooths out unevenness and brush strokes from stubborn polishes.


----------



## sleepykat (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Base coat and top coat....base coat creates a smooth base, top coat smooths out unevenness and brush strokes from stubborn polishes.


 I like Poshe quick dry top coat for evening out my crÃ¨me and shimmer polishes.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MY SECOND BAG HAS SHIPPED! Now begins my obsessive watch of the mailbox...
> 
> ...







    I just posted this same thing before I for to you post I agree 100%.  Not a fan I hope I get the pink or purple in my second bag. Even still the blu is going up for trade.


----------



## sleepykat (May 16, 2013)

> I'm a Seche Vite addict...I do like Poshe too, though. I got a bottle once and still have a little left. I use it sometimes over Zoya since Zoya and Seche Vite don't play well together lol. Never underestimate the value of a good base and top coat, many stubborn polishes can be tamed by being paired with them.


 Seche Vite can change one's whole polish life! I keep different quick dry top coats around for use with different polishes. Have people posted pics of their Mirabella sheer lipsticks yet?


----------



## MissTrix (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a Seche Vite addict...I do like Poshe too, though. I got a bottle once and still have a little left. I use it sometimes over Zoya since Zoya and Seche Vite don't play well together lol.
> 
> Never underestimate the value of a good base and top coat, many stubborn polishes can be tamed by being paired with them.


 I keep seeing that Zoya doesn't play well with certain base &amp; top coats. I just got my first Zoya polishes this week. I usually use Seche Vite top coat &amp; CND Stickey base coat. Will Zoya work with a CND Stickey base &amp; Julep Freedom Polymer top coat?


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys I have a question, I wasn't lucky enough to get the Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl, is it great? I LOVE coconut oil and if it really smells like coconut I want it! Is it worth buying?


 I bought it at sephora and i returned it.  it looked nice on my hands but my palms were white on the inside (the color of the lotion and the pearl stuff) and whatever i touched, the lotion got on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

other than that it is fine, lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys I have a question, I wasn't lucky enough to get the Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl, is it great? I LOVE coconut oil and if it really smells like coconut I want it! Is it worth buying?


 It smells really sweet and sugary with just a tiny hint of coconut. The shimmer is really apparent. I have it on my hands right now but I'm not sure if I like my hands being all glittery. It's not something I would wear daily because of work. I'll save it for a night out in summer, it's kinda a special occasions lotion because of the strong shimmers. =)


----------



## puffyeyes (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It says on the Zoya box that they are 5 free.
> ...


 That's so cool!  I'm not as familar with them...I might have to convert.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (May 16, 2013)

So umm, I haven't noticed this during the day but now that it's darker....





Erm.... I only tried a small amount over my hands. This tube isn't even half full. 

The tube was light when I got it but I thought it was because the product is light. Apparently it's because the tube is half empty which I can see now because it is nighttime. I really hope this isn't the amount of product in their 2oz tubes on their site. That's really messed up for a $7 product.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 16, 2013)

> So umm, I haven't noticed this during the day but now that it's darker....
> 
> Erm.... I only tried a small amount over my hands. This tube isn't even half full.  The tube was light when I got it but I thought it was because the product is light. Apparently it's because the tube is half empty which I can see now because it is nighttime. I really hope this isn't the amount of product in their 2oz tubes on their site. That's really messed up for a $7 product.


that grinds my gears...


----------



## JLR594 (May 16, 2013)

DHL shipping was not so bad (slow) this time around so I got my bag yesterday.  My bag weighed 0.5728 lbs and I got:

Zoya in Julie- The one I wanted since I already had GeiGei

Yaby concealer in Honey- Way too dark for me.  My profile indicates "light".  I want to use this product but don't know what to do with it

Mirabella Colour Sheers in Daydream- So glad I didn't get a gloss.  This is a color I would have chosen.  Can't wait to try it

Pacifica Roll On Gardenia- This smells alright but I would have preferred vanilla

Macadamia Healing Oil Treatment- I'm eager to try this and like the way it smells.

I would have liked to have tried the St Tropez since I've read a lot of good things about it.  I was tempted to get another bag but after I saw that DHL was shipping I was questioning whether I should keep ipsy at all.  Now I kinda wish I had gotten a second bag.  And this was such a great month of products for ipsy, I don't know how they'll ever top it.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Zoya in Blu and I could not get it to go on smooth it was kinda chalky and dried so fast that it left major streaks.  It kinda reminded me of trying to pain my nails with white out...  any one else have this issue? or any tips to make it more smooth...


 hahaha, see my post a few above yours. It's like you're in my head!

One coat was very streaky. Two coats gave a nice even VERY opaque cover. But it is just so darn... LIGHT.  It's very bright in its whiteness.


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So umm, I haven't noticed this during the day but now that it's darker....
> 
> ...


 yeah i ordered one too and it came damaged and it felt half empty. i already let them know that. that's so not cool in my book. not all consumers are not smart enough to not notice things like this, smh


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So umm, I haven't noticed this during the day but now that it's darker....
> 
> ...


 I got an order in from Pacifica today and one of the things I bought was an Island vanilla body butter. It was... similarly half-full. Kinda crappy but it was on sale so I didn't pay much, at least.


----------



## Xiang (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i ordered one too and it came damaged and it felt half empty. i already let them know that. that's so not cool in my book. not all consumers are not smart enough to not notice things like this, smh


 Mine wasn't damaged during shipment though. The foil was properly sealed underneath the cap.


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So umm, I haven't noticed this during the day but now that it's darker....
> 
> ...


 This huge amount of air in tubes seems to be a standard thing.  I've had this in hand creams, moisturizers, facial scrubs, shaving creams, shampoos, conditioners -- basically, when it comes to non-food things (oh, how I love tomato paste in a tube!  But that's a post for another place), everything but toothpaste.  I have no idea why *that* is the exception.  2 ounces is a quarter of a cup (or four tablespoons), so that might be the correct amount of product depending on the size of the tube.  I just had what I thought was a one-ounce tube of concealer turn out to be just over a quarter of an ounce once I hit a *huge* air bubble and finally bothered reading the label to see how much was supposed to be in there.  I was *not* a happy camper when I discovered how much was *really* in there.


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This huge amount of air in tubes seems to be a standard thing.  I've had this in hand creams, moisturizers, facial scrubs, shaving creams, shampoos, conditioners -- basically, when it comes to non-food things (oh, how I love tomato paste in a tube!  But that's a post for another place), everything but toothpaste.  I have no idea why *that* is the exception.  2 ounces is a quarter of a cup (or four tablespoons), so that might be the correct amount of product depending on the size of the tube.  I just had what I thought was a one-ounce tube of concealer turn out to be just over a quarter of an ounce once I hit a *huge* air bubble and finally bothered reading the label to see how much was supposed to be in there.  I was *not* a happy camper when I discovered how much was *really* in there.


 oh boo. i don't want to pay for air. it's free, lol. just b/c i got this stuff for 30% off doesn't mean i should get 30% less product.  i notice all of the air i see in potato chips too.


----------



## Xiang (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This huge amount of air in tubes seems to be a standard thing.  I've had this in hand creams, moisturizers, facial scrubs, shaving creams, shampoos, conditioners -- basically, when it comes to non-food things (oh, how I love tomato paste in a tube!  But that's a post for another place), everything but toothpaste.  I have no idea why *that* is the exception.  2 ounces is a quarter of a cup (or four tablespoons), so that might be the correct amount of product depending on the size of the tube.  I just had what I thought was a one-ounce tube of concealer turn out to be just over a quarter of an ounce once I hit a *huge* air bubble and finally bothered reading the label to see how much was supposed to be in there.  I was *not* a happy camper when I discovered how much was *really* in there.


 Good idea, I took your suggestion and weighed mine. It came out to 2.5oz with the tube. It really is 2oz of product in there. But that amount of product is worth $7?? Oh my gosh..... is it super body butter or something? I'm not washing my hands until it all soaks into my skin. My hands tomorrow morning better feel like silk, lol. &gt;_&lt;


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This huge amount of air in tubes seems to be a standard thing.  I've had this in hand creams, moisturizers, facial scrubs, shaving creams, shampoos, conditioners -- basically, when it comes to non-food things (oh, how I love tomato paste in a tube!  But that's a post for another place), everything but toothpaste.  I have no idea why *that* is the exception.  2 ounces is a quarter of a cup (or four tablespoons), so that might be the correct amount of product depending on the size of the tube.  I just had what I thought was a one-ounce tube of concealer turn out to be just over a quarter of an ounce once I hit a *huge* air bubble and finally bothered reading the label to see how much was supposed to be in there.  I was *not* a happy camper when I discovered how much was *really* in there.


 The volume of the product is accurate in reference to its label in fluid oz, but it is less then what the psychological eye perceives.  I don't know why the companies do this.  

Many companies put products in a tube that is nearly double the product mass.  I mean maybe 1/3 to 1/4 larger to account for any possible heat expansion.  Anything more then that is just pure optical illusion and a waste of plastic.   

I especially feel 'tricked' when any sub or gwp give you those tiny tubes of eye-cream and then find out that there's like 3 rice grains worth of product in there.






 




 




 




 




 

That aside, the cream smells great!  The shine or glitter is not too obvious... not yet on my pale winter legs, maybe in a month or two.  I'll probably blend it with SPF body lotion for the summer.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 16, 2013)

Bag #1 reporting in!

Concealer in Buff- I might be the only person who actually matches this shade.

Zoya in Blu, just became a contender for graduation nails! Up Against Butter London Poole and Two Fingered Salute

Juice Beauty in "Pink"

St. Tropez (my go to for events)

Nume is polished (wtheck is up with that name)

UD Stardust in Stargazer- beautiful everyday gold!


----------



## cari12 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bag #1 reporting in!
> 
> ...


 Bag twins! The stargazer ended up looking more green to me when I put it on (and in natural daylight) it's so gorgeous. I now want the whole collection!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh boo. i don't want to pay for air. it's free, lol. just b/c i got this stuff for 30% off doesn't mean i should get 30% less product.  i notice all of the air i see in potato chips too.


 The primary reason for not filling creams and liquids has to do with keeping the product from pushing itself out of the container (exploding!) hahaha When shipping the products are exposed to extreme heat and cold and pressurized air in planes, etc. The potato chips are not filled with air but with nitrogen. This is both to cushion the chips as well as preserve the chips. Next time you open a bag do it near your face. You can notice how cold the "air" that comes out of the bag feels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WHY IS MY HEAD FILLED WITH TRIVIA????????????????????


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The primary reason for not filling creams and liquids has to do with keeping the product from pushing itself out of the container (exploding!) hahaha When shipping the products are exposed to extreme heat and cold and pressurized air in planes, etc. The potato chips are not filled with air but with nitrogen. This is both to cushion the chips as well as preserve the chips. Next time you open a bag do it near your face. You can notice how cold the "air" that comes out of the bag feels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WHY IS MY HEAD FILLED WITH TRIVIA????????????????????


 i have a bag of chips in my purse. i'm so going to try to open it up in my face during my work break, lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2013)

Whooooo shipping on my 'crowd pleaser' bag! 



 Hoping it's here before I leave for vacation next Friday.


----------



## MissTrix (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The primary reason for not filling creams and liquids has to do with keeping the product from pushing itself out of the container (exploding!) hahaha When shipping the products are exposed to extreme heat and cold and pressurized air in planes, etc. The potato chips are not filled with air but with nitrogen. This is both to cushion the chips as well as preserve the chips. Next time you open a bag do it near your face. You can notice how cold the "air" that comes out of the bag feels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WHY IS MY HEAD FILLED WITH TRIVIA????????????????????


 The more you know! 





My head is also filled with trivia. Mostly of the useless variety.


----------



## cari12 (May 16, 2013)

Just did my nails with the Zoya Blu, it's hard to apply for me but most pastel creams are so that was no surprise. I ended up layering Julep's Harper over it, it makes a good base for it! 

Also somewhere along the line I've learned to paint my right hand really well (I'm right handed, so it usually looked like a 2 year old on a sugar high tried to do it for me)


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just did my nails with the Zoya Blu, it's hard to apply for me but most pastel creams are so that was no surprise. I ended up layering Julep's Harper over it, it makes a good base for it!
> 
> Also somewhere along the line I've learned to paint my right hand really well (I'm right handed, so it usually looked like a 2 year old on a sugar high tried to do it for me)


 I also just tried with the Neely and found it difficult as well. I got two fingers done and gave up, removed it, and applied the Sation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The primary reason for not filling creams and liquids has to do with keeping the product from pushing itself out of the container (exploding!) hahaha When shipping the products are exposed to extreme heat and cold and pressurized air in planes, etc. The potato chips are not filled with air but with nitrogen. This is both to cushion the chips as well as preserve the chips. Next time you open a bag do it near your face. You can notice how cold the "air" that comes out of the bag feels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WHY IS MY HEAD FILLED WITH TRIVIA????????????????????


 Ha! At least it useful trivia! My head is filled with the lyrics of every song I've probably ever heard in my life. That only comes in handy when you're at a concert or singing in the car. Or if you're on Don't Forget the Lyrics, haha!


----------



## JamieO (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just did my nails with the Zoya Blu, it's hard to apply for me but most pastel creams are so that was no surprise. I ended up layering Julep's Harper over it, it makes a good base for it!
> 
> Also somewhere along the line I've learned to paint my right hand really well (I'm right handed, so it usually looked like a 2 year old on a sugar high tried to do it for me)


 Hmm, I didn't have any problems with Blu. I put one coat on just a bare nail (no base coat or anything), just to see what it looked like, and it's really even and smooth and so pretty! I am, however, now wondering what it would look like with a couple coats of Zoya Frida over it....experiment time!


----------



## JamieO (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DHL shipping was not so bad (slow) this time around so I got my bag yesterday.  My bag weighed 0.5728 lbs and I got:
> 
> ...


 Try the concealer as an eyeshadow base! From what I've seen from other posters, it seems to work pretty well for that!


----------



## OiiO (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a Seche Vite addict...I do like Poshe too, though. I got a bottle once and still have a little left. I use it sometimes over Zoya since Zoya and Seche Vite don't play well together lol.
> 
> *Never underestimate the value of a good base and top coat, many stubborn polishes can be tamed by being paired with them.*


 Amen to that! The day I figured out that one simply *must not skip base and top coat* was the day I started getting complimented on the manis themselves instead of the color of the polish I'm using.


----------



## pride (May 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a swatch of the Mirabella lipstick in Daydream?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

That's the color I got and I'm pretty certain I want to try to trade it, so I want to avoid swatching it if possible.


----------



## Xiang (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The primary reason for not filling creams and liquids has to do with keeping the product from pushing itself out of the container (exploding!) hahaha When shipping the products are exposed to extreme heat and cold and pressurized air in planes, etc. The potato chips are not filled with air but with nitrogen. This is both to cushion the chips as well as preserve the chips. Next time you open a bag do it near your face. You can notice how cold the "air" that comes out of the bag feels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WHY IS MY HEAD FILLED WITH TRIVIA????????????????????


 I don't remember any Bath &amp; Body Works tubes being half empty though or actually any cosmetic tubes I ordered online from Sephora. But then none of them were shipped inside a crushable bubble mailer either. Ipsy doesn't seem to ship out a lot of tube products, do they? But I remember the Pixi face primer in February was completely full too.

Hmm, well, I'm over it, I'll save that shimmery cream for a fun night out. Still glad I got to try this out with Ipsy instead of paying full price for it. It kept its scent overnight, mhmmmm, it's been 6 hours, it smells a lot more feminine and gentle now and the shimmer is still there.


----------



## tameloy (May 16, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday and I'm so stoked. I really wanted the St Tropez and I'm excited about using the nude Zoya with glitters. I don't have anything like it. The Mirabella is SOOO pretty on. It kinda reminds me of Revlon lip butters.


----------



## MareNectaris (May 16, 2013)

My Ipsy bag came in yesterday! I am really happy with the options I got-

*Juice Beauty Gloss in Pink* - The color is very close to the natural color of my lips, but it's darker and richer. It's really flattering, shimmery, but not glittery, very wearable. (And it smells so very good!)

*Zoya in Blu* - I really love Zoya polishes, so happy to add to my little collection. It's lighter then I had expected, like a cotton candy pastel. Very pretty though, very 'Spring'.

*Yaby concealer in Buff* - Not too bad. Better then I was expecting.  It's not the greatest match, but it does blend out nicely. Good for covering red spots, but too dry in texture and a bit too dark for under my eyes, I think.

*Macadamia Hair Oil* - I was expecting I'd get one of the body lotions based on my quiz answers, but I had been kind of hoping that I would get to try this. (I didn't have hair products selected, but I did choose dry/damaged and split ends in the hair section of the quiz- so it may be more by design than happy accident) I love this. It does smell a little masculine (Like a mens cologne, maybe? It's a good smell, just not one I'd think of as feminine or unisex) but my hair hasn't looked so healthy in ages. I have really terrible split ends right now- and the ends of my hair were dry and straw-like, I was getting really horrible tangles on the bottom layers, at the base of my neck. This stuff, it made such a huge difference. My hair is softer and smoother then it was, and it looks a lot healthier. I put a couple drops in the ends yesterday afternoon, and when I woke up this morning, I had no rat's nest knot in the back of my hair (I used to have to fight with snarls every morning) I hadn't used a air oil in ages~ and the last time I did, it was pretty terrible. This one really, really impressed me.

*Pacifica Rollerball in Gardenia -* Nice, fresh floral. It lasted a lot longer then I was expecting. I thought the smell might have been a little strong, but that might have been my fault, I think I went a little heavy with the application.

*Urban Decay Moondust in Zodiac* - In love. &lt;3  The multicolored, ultra-fine glitter is similar to the Makeup Forever Diamond Dust, but I found it a lot easier to apply. I really love the color, it's dark, kind of earthy green, has a sparkley, velvety finish.

I really think I got lucky with this month, 4 things I totally love, and the other 2 are pretty nice as well!


----------



## tinapickles (May 16, 2013)

Oh thank you JESUS!! Bag one is out for delivery! That means that around 4 pm it'll be in my hit little hands...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a swatch of the Mirabella lipstick in Daydream?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That's the color I got and I'm pretty certain I want to try to trade it, so I want to avoid swatching it if possible.


 I have one let me dig it up brb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (May 16, 2013)

I realized last night that I do NOT have Gei Gei...I have Erika. Yay...I thought I was getting a color I already own when I receive the core bag (yay finally shipped!)


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a swatch of the Mirabella lipstick in Daydream?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That's the color I got and I'm pretty certain I want to try to trade it, so I want to avoid swatching it if possible.


 Here ya go!! In the pic without flash it's obviously the top one, the other swatch is UD moondust space cowboy.


----------



## linda37027 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have way too many suggestions for what Zoyas to get with the ipsy code--I have OCD and Zoya is my favorite brand, so here goes:
> ...


 Thanks, I have Ivanka, Kristen, Skylar, Charla, and Bevin. Love them all. Ordered Zuza, Josie, and Bobbi. Wanted to order more, but may get my Julep box in June.


----------



## tinapickles (May 16, 2013)

What's the Zoya code again?


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What's the Zoya code again?


 IPSYZ - Buy 2 polishes, get one free, free 1oz Remove+ &amp; $5 shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

> The more you know!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MareNectaris (May 16, 2013)

Some pics! (Forgive me, I have a horrible camera, so I resorted to Instagram!)





UD Moondust in Zodiac, Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss in Pink (After two cups of coffee)





UD Moondust in Zodiac, a little closer.


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

> Â Mine wasn't damaged during shipment though. The foil was properly sealed underneath the cap.


 Yeah I know but damaged or not Pacifica jipped us.


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

I quoted in the wrong area. It's a pita to quote on my phone but yeah I love presidential and history trivia.


----------



## loliki (May 16, 2013)

Got my bag! It's not quite what I was hoping for but I like the np and lip sheer a lot. I think Ipsy might be very confused by my skintone though because the Yaby was all kinds of wrong.

Zoya - Blu

Mirabella Lip Sheer - Posy

Yaby Concealer - Honey

St. Tropez Bronzing Lotion

Pacifica Gardenia Roll-On


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> Yeah I know but damaged or not Pacifica jipped us.


 No, if there were two ounces of product in a tube labeled two ounces, you did not get ripped off, regardless of the size of the tube. You paid for two ounces, and you got two ounces, even if the tube could hold four or fourteen ounces. It might be argued to be deceptive packaging and *seem* like a ripoff, but they did label the volume correctly if you received four tablespoons of product. Nail polish companies have been making bottles with thicker bottoms so you're getting less polish, and ice cream companies are changing the bottoms of containers so you're getting less ice cream (and cracker boxes are the same size, but the amount of crackers in the boxes are smaller, and on and on), but they are labeled correctly, so you have to pay closer attention to weights and measures nowadays.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also just tried with the Neely and found it difficult as well. I got two fingers done and gave up, removed it, and applied the Sation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I found the Neely to be a thin consistency, it still looked streaky after two coats.   Maybe a base coat would help?  The Julep blue pastel is smooth and creamy at two coats.





 




 




 

Edit: just tried it with base coat and it looks great!  The color is not that I'd gravitate towards, but that's the beauty of the sampling program!  Am going to wear it around and see how I feel, very dignified and elegant color.


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

> No, if there were two ounces of product in a tube labeled two ounces, you did not get ripped off, regardless of the size of the tube. You paid for two ounces, and you got two ounces, even if the tube could hold four or fourteen ounces. It might be argued to be deceptive packaging and *seem* like a ripoff, but they did label the volume correctly if you received four tablespoons of product. Nail polish companies have been making bottles with thicker bottoms so you're getting less polish, and ice cream companies are changing the bottoms of containers so you're getting less ice cream (and cracker boxes are the same size, but the amount of crackers in the boxes are smaller, and on and on), but they are labeled correctly, so you have to pay closer attention to weights and measures nowadays.


 I'm going to agree to disagree. My damaged bottle looks half empty and the other one I saw on here that wasn't damaged on here looks half empty too. The more I talk about this the more irritating it gets so I'm going to digress. None of my items had a seal on it while I read that other people's items did which is not cool in my book.


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## blondie415 (May 16, 2013)

if anyone has a problem with their bag contact ipsy and they will fix it got my email finally but they said they been swamped they are an awesome company!


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moxie19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


 Welcome! I agree the October bag is one of the cutest too bad I didn't subscribe in time for it.


----------



## page5 (May 16, 2013)

Received my bag! Very pleased with my assortment.

Zoya in Blu - don't have any polishes near this color so will be fun to try

St. Tropez product - great for summer

Mirabella lip sheer - love! I don't know what color it is but I put it on and it was beautiful

Pacifica rollerball in the vanilla scent - nice

The cute bag is a great bonus

UD shadow - Glitter rock

My concealer is Honey which is too dark. Hoping my sister gets a lighter shade like Vanilla and we can swap.

I wasn't surprised or upset the concealer didn't match my skintone. To put it in perspective, I've received four tinted moisturizers/bb/cc creams from Birchbox and two were too light and two were too dark for me. I look at this type of product as a chance to test out consistency and give an idea of coverage. 

This is one of the best bags I have received from Ipsy.


----------



## alphaloria (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, if there were two ounces of product in a tube labeled two ounces, you did not get ripped off, regardless of the size of the tube. You paid for two ounces, and you got two ounces, even if the tube could hold four or fourteen ounces. It might be argued to be deceptive packaging and *seem* like a ripoff, but they did label the volume correctly if you received four tablespoons of product. Nail polish companies have been making bottles with thicker bottoms so you're getting less polish, and ice cream companies are changing the bottoms of containers so you're getting less ice cream (and cracker boxes are the same size, but the amount of crackers in the boxes are smaller, and on and on), but they are labeled correctly, so you have to pay closer attention to weights and measures nowadays.


 JuiceBeauty did the same thing with the glosses. It's the usual size tube with half of the product, and labelled as such. Seems to happen often with products sent out in sample boxes.


----------



## pride (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here ya go!! In the pic without flash it's obviously the top one, the other swatch is UD moondust space cowboy.


 Thank you so much!!!!

yeah...definitely don't think it would suit my skin tone too well.


----------



## JamieO (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> JuiceBeauty did the same thing with the glosses. It's the usual size tube with half of the product, and labelled as such.* Seems to happen often with products sent out in sample boxes.*


 ^^This makes total sense too. I would imagine It costs a lot to get special packaging for a sample, especially if it's not something that they normally have sample sizes of, but rather something that they made a sample size of specifically for a sub box, which happens a lot. As long as the amount of product in the container matches the label, I'm cool. It's like those Apothaderm samples that BB sent out a while back, that came in a giant tube that was like a quarter of the way full. Someone contacted the company about it, and they did have the correct amount of product in them, they just had tubes that were too big for the amount of sample product.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> JuiceBeauty did the same thing with the glosses. It's the usual size tube with half of the product, and labelled as such. Seems to happen often with products sent out in sample boxes.


 wait, so we're saying the JuiceBeauty gloss I got in my Ipsy is half full? because it appears completely full to me, even when I swipe the brush around in the tube, it appears full.....


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait, so we're saying the JuiceBeauty gloss I got in my Ipsy is half full? because it appears completely full to me, even when I swipe the brush around in the tube, it appears full.....


 same here. i wouldn't have known that on my own...


----------



## alphaloria (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^This makes total sense too. I would imagine It costs a lot to get special packaging for a sample, especially if it's not something that they normally have sample sizes of, but rather something that they made a sample size of specifically for a sub box, which happens a lot. As long as the amount of product in the container matches the label, I'm cool. It's like those Apothaderm samples that BB sent out a while back, that came in a giant tube that was like a quarter of the way full. Someone contacted the company about it, and they did have the correct amount of product in them, they just had tubes that were too big for the amount of sample product.


 That was my thought. And it can be disappointing when you think you've scored a HUGE sample, but whatev!



> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait, so we're saying the JuiceBeauty gloss I got in my Ipsy is half full? because it appears completely full to me, even when I swipe the brush around in the tube, it appears full.....


 Yep, it's .14oz, and full size is .28. If I swirl the wand around in mine, I can see space - some have said they thought their glosses were goopy/separated but I think it's just that space they are seeing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2013)

heh, go figure. a lot of the photos of the juicy beauty gloss don't even look partially empty!


----------



## Olga Ok (May 16, 2013)

> Some pics! (Forgive me, I have a horrible camera, so I resorted to Instagram!)
> 
> UD Moondust in Zodiac, Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss in Pink (After two cups of coffee)
> 
> UD Moondust in Zodiac, a little closer.


 Very pretty! You have beautiful skin


----------



## skylola123 (May 16, 2013)

I am so so very sad...I got my bag today without the Urban Decay Moondust. When I received my e-mail with my tracking it said I had been one of their Facebook winners and I got my bag and nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone dealt with this in the past?


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 16, 2013)

I was so curious about all the comments on Yaby "Honey" that I Googled the term.  It's more of an ochre then honey.  I am sure there are ladies with this skin tone but I'd imagine it's a small percentage.

I got the 'buff' which worked fine for my mostly Asian skin tone.  There's a tiny bit of Dutch in there, great-great-grand-ma landed in Taiwan with missionary family and fell in love with local boy, hence the multitude of freckles spanning my face like a star chart.

 ​  ​ 

​ 

There are darker skin tone client base in the sub base and I wonder why we didn't see any Almond Butter, Caramel or Hot Fudge floating around or even being received by the wrong profile match.  

Lots of Buff (which I am grateful for, it was perfect for me the honey would have been too ochre) and lots of Honey and I saw maybe  one or two Vanilla?  

Just an observation, I think that it would benefit Yaby to sample in a wider weighted range, to reach the most potential customers and build good will?  Even if we received a 'bad' fit, there'd be enough variety in circulation for a promising trade.  

For example if I was in Yaby's sampling department working with IPSY I would give them the following based on 'off the cuff' general population guess, without examining the IPSY profile data:

Vanilla      20%​ Buff          30% ​ Ivory         10%​ Caramel   20%​ Rhubarb   10%​ Pecan       10%​  ​ Just a constructive thought!  *I am super happy with my 'buff'* but since the purpose of the entire program is for consumer feed-back to build a stronger brand, there's my 3 cents!  Cheers!

 ​


----------



## cari12 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> heh, go figure. a lot of the photos of the juicy beauty gloss don't even look partially empty!


 Mine looks pretty full to me. I mean, there's a little space in there, but if there wasn't it would squoosh out all over the place.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (May 16, 2013)

How is everyone getting the UD shadows???  I thought they were only referral gifts?


----------



## JamieO (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that's why I said it was hard to apply for ME ;-) Lol! I have yet to master painting my nails with any pastel cream shade.


 Ha! I hear ya. I've been painting my nails for like 17 years now, and I still make a huge mess every time I do a mani! It takes a lot of q-tips for my nails to look good, haha! I'm good with getting the color even and stuff, i just get it all over my fingers and hands in the process.


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is everyone getting the UD shadows???  I thought they were only referral gifts?


 Nope, some people got them for being an active member, while others got it by being one of the 200 winners of their Facebook giveaway. It's funny ya mention the referral thing, since it's technically an "OR" item with the bracelet... but I haven't seen or heard about anyone getting it, only the eyeshadow.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ha! I hear ya. I've been painting my nails for like 17 years now, and I still make a huge mess every time I do a mani! It takes a lot of q-tips for my nails to look good, haha! I'm good with getting the color even and stuff, i just get it all over my fingers and hands in the process. 





 

Me too! I also notice that I tend to do a worse job on my right hand (I'm right handed) than my left hand since I tend to only use my left for swatching polishes. XD I do know ways around not be as messy, however, I tend to be lazy to do that prep and just clean my nails (and fingers) afterwards.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is everyone getting the UD shadows???  I thought they were only referral gifts?


They were also sent out randomly to active members of the Ipsy community


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some pics! (Forgive me, I have a horrible camera, so I resorted to Instagram!)
> 
> ...


 The shadow looks great on you!


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

Anyone gonna try and get the Sultra Wicked Baroque Wave &amp; Straight Iron during their next ipsyMe event on Facebook in about a half hour? It's gonna be $39.95 w/free shipping &amp; handling. Unfortunately, to those in Canada, Alaska, and Hawaii, it's only for those in the continental 48.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Found that part out when I scrolled through the comments that ipsy replied to.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so so very sad...I got my bag today without the Urban Decay Moondust. When I received my e-mail with my tracking it said I had been one of their Facebook winners and I got my bag and nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Has anyone dealt with this in the past?


 I would email them!  If your shipping notice said it was supposed to be in there, then it should be in there!  Just let them know, I'm sure they'd be happy to send a replacement!



> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is everyone getting the UD shadows???  I thought they were only referral gifts?


 The UD shadows were sent out for 3 different things this month - 1) Referral rewards, 2) Facebook contest, and 3) if Ipsy decided you're someone who is "active" on their site.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 16, 2013)

OH MY GOSH! My bag is out for delivery.....a day early.....it is out for delivery!!!! I am so excited!!!  I waited 547,367 days for it and now it is finally here!!! Okay, I could be exaggerating a little.....just a little, but the point is....it is out for freaking delivery!!!!  If I wasn't at work I would be sitting outside by my mailbox!


----------



## singerchick (May 16, 2013)

If anyone is put off by the brightness of the Mirabella lipstick in pixie, don't worry! It goes on sheer, and just gives a pop of color. I used it (and the Yaby in Buff) today, and was really happy. Here's a horrible cellphone picture to show how the color applies.


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY GOSH! My bag is out for delivery.....a day early.....it is out for delivery!!!! I am so excited!!!  I waited 547,367 days for it and now it is finally here!!! Okay, I could be exaggerating a little.....just a little, but the point is....it is out for freaking delivery!!!!  If I wasn't at work I would be sitting outside by my mailbox!


 Yay! Mine too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to get some q-tips! That's a really good idea.


 An old flat eyeliner brush or paintbrush works too. Though, I'll admit I'm using a $1 elf concealer brush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone is put off by the brightness of the Mirabella lipstick in pixie, don't worry! It goes on sheer, and just gives a pop of color. I used it (and the Yaby in Buff) today, and was really happy. Here's a horrible cellphone picture to show how the color applies.


 You are beautiful!  I love the Pixie color on you!


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone is put off by the brightness of the Mirabella lipstick in pixie, don't worry! It goes on sheer, and just gives a pop of color. I used it (and the Yaby in Buff) today, and was really happy. Here's a horrible cellphone picture to show how the color applies.


 That color looks great on you. Thanks for posting that is the color I want.


----------



## singerchick (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are beautiful!  I love the Pixie color on you!


 Aw, thanks! *blush*



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That color looks great on you. Thanks for posting that is the color I want.


 Thank you so much!  I hope you get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheriseCheeks (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone is put off by the brightness of the Mirabella lipstick in pixie, don't worry! It goes on sheer, and just gives a pop of color. I used it (and the Yaby in Buff) today, and was really happy. Here's a horrible cellphone picture to show how the color applies.


 Omg, love you for posting this! I was very put off by it but now im a little less afraid to try it out. 

Also here is what I got in my bag. It arrived today. Got pretty unlucky with the colors of my items. Was hoping for the vanilla rollerball or self tanner, a more pink lipstick and a blue/purple/teal polish. Oh well. Its a lovely bag just wasnt for me this month!

.


----------



## singerchick (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheriseCheeks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg, love you for posting this! I was very put off by it but now im a little less afraid to try it out.
> 
> ...


 I'm so happy I could help!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 16, 2013)

My bag just got pushed back another day 




  I just want my bag so badly! POST OFFICE. GIVE ME MAH BAG.


----------



## FrostKitty (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that's why I said it was hard to apply for ME ;-) Lol! I have yet to master painting my nails with any pastel cream shade.


 You are not alone... I have yet to find a pastel that when I apply it doesn't look like I used a live squirrel to apply it.


----------



## MareNectaris (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone is put off by the brightness of the Mirabella lipstick in pixie, don't worry! It goes on sheer, and just gives a pop of color. I used it (and the Yaby in Buff) today, and was really happy. Here's a horrible cellphone picture to show how the color applies.


 That's a beautiful color! How does it wear? Is it lasting?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2013)

> > Well that's why I said it was hard to apply for ME ;-) Lol! I have yet to master painting my nails with any pastel cream shade.Â
> 
> 
> You are not alone... I have yet to find a pastel that when I apply it doesn't look like I used a live squirrel to apply it. Â


 LMAO!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 16, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 16, 2013)

> You are not alone... I have yet to find a pastel that when I apply it doesn't look like I used a live squirrel to apply it. Â


 I just visualized myself trying to paint my nails with a squirrel lol. A lot of swear words would be said.


----------



## FrostKitty (May 16, 2013)

Today is turning out to be my DAY OF DELIVERIES... After deciding that I was going to stalk my mail delivering zombie to see if she smelled like Pacifica Gardenias and for signs she was wearing the hat in my Pop Sugar Box... everything arrived!!  

I have a soft spot for ipsy even though I feel like the Crypt Keeper when I read the boards over there... I can't even remember being as young as some of the posters over there.  Anyway, my little pink foil package of wonder arrived today.  

The concealer came in Vanilla which is way too light for me which is not a big deal since i won't use it anyway - I am a Bobbi Brown Corrector and Concealer chick to the point that I don't even bother trying other brands.   

The lip sheer shade was Posy, a cute shade.  

The Zoya Nail Polish is Zeely which I am not ever going to wear so I swatched it just to make sure then put it into my "Give to Someone" box.   I'm not a fan of Zoya polish - for some reason it is difficult for me to work with no matter what shade I've tried. 

I also got the Finishing Serum which I am excited to try and the Pacifica Gardenia Roll On that I already passed onto my best friend.  On me it smelled like a Funeral.


----------



## MareNectaris (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shadow looks great on you!


 


> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very pretty! You have beautiful skin


Thank you both so much!! I am very shy about posting pics (I'm such a novice!) and it's absolutely wonderful to get such nice replies!! (=^____^=)

My skin completely freaked out a couple weeks ago, when it started going from winter into Spring. It started with annoying (but typical) itchy redness from allergies, but instead of being a mild annoyance for a day or two, it was really severe this year.  Once my allergies subsided, I went through a couple weeks of really heavy oiliness, and I developed a couple of pimples across my chin. (There were only four, but they were the really deep, really big, really hurt-y kind)

I've been using a jojoba exfoliator and rosehip oil at night and it's been slowly starting to come around.

And! I absolutely love this color- I used to wear green eyeshadow all the time, ages ago, but I had mostly stopped in favor of taupes and purples~ I'm so happy with how this looks, though.

I have a couple ideas for evening looks, but I really want to try to experiment and see if I can find a nice daytime look for it. (Something simple, like just across the lid with a light peach-y color at the inner corner and at the brow bone, maybe- or maybe paired with a light brown color- just on the outer 3rd of the lid and blended out to the outer V a teeny bit! I am def. planning on looking around for some ideas and experimenting with it to see what I can come up with!)  =)


----------



## FrostKitty (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just visualized myself trying to paint my nails with a squirrel lol. A lot of swear words would be said.


 I was playing around with Butter Cheeky Chops before I did my nails the other night and my long suffering husband said: "Evil Doesn't Wear Pastels".   I give up.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 16, 2013)

> I was playing around with Butter Cheeky Chops before I did my nails the other night and my long suffering husband said: "Evil Doesn't Wear Pastels". Â  I give up. Â


 LOL! Awww. I would say I am pretty good at painting my nails, but I still have trouble with creams sometimes. They just tend to be less forgiving than shimmer/metallic polish. : P


----------



## irene- (May 16, 2013)

Finally!!


----------



## wadedl (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today is turning out to be my DAY OF DELIVERIES... After deciding that I was going to stalk my mail delivering zombie to see if she smelled like Pacifica Gardenias and for signs she was wearing the hat in my Pop Sugar Box... everything arrived!!
> 
> ...


 I did not really care what color my concealer came in either because I use the Bobbi Brown stuff too. I have used so many brands, Stila, Mac, Lorac... I had given up on concealer and then one day I was just browsing and ended up coming home with $60 worth of concealer. It looks great and it stays.

Now waiting on my other two bags still!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 16, 2013)

Finally got my bag today.  It feels like waiting forever especially when I'm in the later shipments.  Not happy with my bag, not because of the size/value of products, but because nothing will work for me...maybe the Zoya.

I got:

Zoya:  Blu...not sure if this color will work.  But I love Zoya, they're my fav in nail polish.

Juice Beauty:  Fig, a blah color that I'm pretty sure won't work.  I already have colors like this and those didn't work.  I'm very unlucky when it comes to lippie colors I tend to receive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yaby:  Vanilla...ummm, I'm olive tan and this looks like fair.  At least it's pinky toned and not yellow.  Could use as highlighter??  Rhubarb or Almond Butter would have been better.

Nume oil, cannot use because of floral scent.

Pacifica:  Tahitian Gardenia....heck no!  So allergic to gardenias.

I didn't get the UD but wasn't expecting it.  For those that got the UD, have fun!  I think it's pretty sweeeet of Ipsy to do these types of bonuses.  Maybe I'll get lucky someday.


----------



## cari12 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (May 16, 2013)

Shipping updated on my 3rd bag! 0.392 weight, which is what I was expecting since that's about what all the crowd pleaser bags have weighed. Can't wait to get it! ::crossing fingers:: for a Tahitian Gardenia roller and a Pixie or Daydreamer lip sheer :-D


----------



## ling168 (May 16, 2013)

I FINALLY got my bag today!

.407 weight and received:

-Pacifica Rollerball in Island Vanilla

-Anastasia Brow Gel

-Mirabella in Posy

-Zoya in Gei Gei

-NUME voucher

Is anyone else having trouble with their NUME voucher?

ETA: NM... I mistook a 'l' for a '1'


----------



## nishino (May 16, 2013)

Mine finally arrived after sitting around in limbo since the 8th!

I was all set to be disappointed in the Zoya until I opened it and got the light beige-y jacqueline which I didn't realize I NEEDED until now!

I got the Pacifica Tahitian Gardenia rollerball which, sadly, I already have one. 

And what are people doing with their Juice lip gloss in Champagne?  It's a weird color.... 

edit: please keep trade requests out of this topic, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## singerchick (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a beautiful color! How does it wear? Is it lasting?


 It's actually pretty moisturizing, and while I did have to touch up after lunch, it seems to be lasting fairly well. I talk A LOT, and it's still with me, so that promising.


----------



## alphaloria (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And what are people doing with their Juice lip gloss in Champagne?  It's a weird color....


 It doesn't look like much color on the lips so it can be worn alone. It also layers nicely over lipstick.


----------



## sleepykat (May 16, 2013)

> An old flat eyeliner brush or paintbrush works too. Though, I'll admit I'm using a $1 elf concealer brush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I use a cheap paintbrush for cuticle cleanup, it looks just like an angled eyeliner brush. Also, it helps if you apply Chapstick to the surrounding skin before you paint your nails. I am so happy ipsy didn't give up when things were rough with them for a few months. I love this subscription. I wonder if they didn't have enough of each shade of concealer to match our profiles? It seems to me like they sent out a lot of Buff.


----------



## saku (May 16, 2013)

FYI..


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use a cheap paintbrush for cuticle cleanup, it looks just like an angled eyeliner brush. Also, it helps if you apply Chapstick to the surrounding skin before you paint your nails.
> 
> ...


 Hm, never knew ya could use chapstick. I've known that you can use Vaseline (or Aquaphor) or Elmer's glue (aka any PVA glue) for that purpose. Ya learn something new everyday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though if I used Chapstick, I probably wouldn't use one that I also used for my lips. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL! Awww. I would say I am pretty good at painting my nails, but I still have trouble with creams sometimes. They just tend to be less forgiving than shimmer/metallic polish. : P
Yeah, I agree about that too. I find creams to be annoying at times as well. Though a lot of metallics are prone to brush strokes, even with a steady hand.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2013)

My "Crowd Pleaser" bag is enroute, finally. Now the crazy trek from GA to S. FL and back up to me. It's 0.396 lbs so pretty sure it'll be the lipstick, perfume, brow gel, polish, and concealer. Crossing fingers for Gei Gei and the coral lipstick!! Hurry uuuuuuuup!!!!!!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My "Crowd Pleaser" bag is enroute, finally. Now the crazy trek from GA to S. FL and back up to me. It's 0.396 lbs so pretty sure it'll be the lipstick, perfume, brow gel, polish, and concealer. Crossing fingers for Gei Gei and the coral lipstick!!
> 
> Hurry uuuuuuuup!!!!!!


 mine is 0.409 and I'm getting the "core" bag also since I placed the order after May 1. I got Gei Gei in my first bag, so if I get it again I'll let you know, but hopefully you'll get it! I'm hoping this time for the Posy lipstick and the Gardenia rollerball. Somehow... (a whole nother post) I got the core bag on my main account as well even though I've been a member for awhile, and I got Gei Gei, the lipstick in Daydream, and the vanilla rolleraball.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI..


 what is it?


----------



## saku (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what is it?


 Oh, just that May bags are available still!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessilng (May 16, 2013)

> Today is turning out to be my DAY OF DELIVERIES... After deciding that I was going to stalk my mail delivering zombie to see if she smelled like Pacifica Gardenias and for signs she was wearing the hat in my Pop Sugar Box... everything arrived!! Â  I have a soft spot for ipsy even though I feel like the Crypt Keeper when I read the boards over there... I can't even remember being as young as some of the posters over there. Â Anyway, my little pink foil package of wonder arrived today. Â  The concealer came in Vanilla which is way too light for me which is not a big deal since i won't use it anyway - I am a Bobbi Brown Corrector and Concealer chick to the point that I don't even bother trying other brands. Â Â  The lip sheer shade was Posy, a cute shade. Â  The Zoya Nail Polish is Zeely which I am not ever going to wear so I swatched it just to make sure then put it into my "Give to Someone" box. Â  I'm not a fan of Zoya polish - for some reason it is difficult for me to work with no matter what shade I've tried.Â  I also got the Finishing Serum which I am excited to try and the Pacifica Gardenia Roll On that I already passed onto my best friend. Â On me it smelled like a Funeral. Â


Lol. I just visualized our mailman in a popsugar hat smelling of Pacifica. Ha ha ha.


----------



## tinapickles (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My "Crowd Pleaser" bag is enroute, finally. Now the crazy trek from GA to S. FL and back up to me. It's 0.396 lbs so pretty sure it'll be the lipstick, perfume, brow gel, polish, and concealer. Crossing fingers for Gei Gei and the coral lipstick!!
> 
> Hurry uuuuuuuup!!!!!!


 Oh my GOD does it take FOR. EV. ER to get here! I live down in Miami and got my shipping confirm for my first bag on May 10th. It's now May 16th and it's STILL NOT HERE.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 16, 2013)

I think we are really helping to keep the mailing industry robust.  I wonder how many package deliveries have been added to our postal system over the past couple of years due to these sampling program?  





 




 

There are beauty subs, wellness subs, pet subs (BarkBox), toddler subs, mommy-toddler subs, green subs, diet subs, organic subs, shoe subs, nail polish subs, jewlery subs, life style subs (Pop Suger)...  Any other categories out there that folks are subbing to?  I'd love to know!!!

I love esoteric facts!!!!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2013)

Mi



> > My "Crowd Pleaser" bag is enroute, finally. Now the crazy trek from GA to S. FL and back up to me. It's 0.396 lbs so pretty sure it'll be the lipstick, perfume, brow gel, polish, and concealer. Crossing fingers for Gei Gei and the coral lipstick!! Hurry uuuuuuuup!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh my GOD does it take FOR. EV. ER to get here! I live down in Miami and got my shipping confirm for my first bag on May 10th. It's now May 16th and it's STILL NOT HERE.Â


 Mine treks from kinda close to me in GA aaaallllllll the way down to Orlando, then up to Jacksonville, then fiiiiinally over to Pensacola. Haha. Crazy Ipsy bags and their impromptu vacation plans! Hopefully it has fun at Disney before coming home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2013)

> I think we are really helping to keep the mailing industry robust. Â I wonder how many package delivery have been added over the past couple of years due to these sampling program?


 We've singlehandedly saved the USPS and enriched the economy! I think we all deserve another bag for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krendall (May 16, 2013)

> Finally!!


 Good luck! My bag has been out for delivery since Tuesday! Grrrrr


----------



## MUfiend (May 16, 2013)

Hi! Longtime lurker and first-time poster. I got the tracking email for my second bag yesterday. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I know it's the 'crowd pleaser' bag but I'm hoping against hope that I get the Neely color polish. I can dream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2013)

> *@drugsNmakeup* mine is 0.409 and I'm getting the "core" bag also since I placed the order after May 1. I got Gei Gei in my first bag, so if I get it again I'll let you know, but hopefully you'll get it! I'm hoping this time for the Posy lipstick and the Gardenia rollerball. Somehow... (a whole nother post) I got the core bag on my main account as well even though I've been a member for awhile, and I got Gei Gei, the lipstick in Daydream, and the vanilla rolleraball.


 If I don't get Gei Gei and you get another, pm me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh and if I get the gardenia rollerball, I'll let you know since I don't want it. Hopefully you'll get everything you want this time around


----------



## lissa1307 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mi
> 
> Mine treks from kinda close to me in GA aaaallllllll the way down to Orlando, then up to Jacksonville, then fiiiiinally over to Pensacola. Haha. Crazy Ipsy bags and their impromptu vacation plans! Hopefully it has fun at Disney before coming home.


 the bags must be visiting disney...mine was in orlando for three days before finally coming to me...


----------



## lissa1307 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We've singlehandedly saved the USPS and enriched the economy! I think we all deserve another bag for that


  I AGREE!!!!


----------



## Rubyriot (May 16, 2013)

Got my bag today (Canadian here!) Recieved: Yaby concealer in buff Juice beauty lipgloss in pink Zoya polish in blu Pacifica bronzing body butter Mirabella perfecting powder. I'm actually super disappointed as, I'm too pale for the concealer, and have in my profile I don't like body lotions, lipgloss and tanning products. It feels like they did everything opposite of what my profile is! If everyone got the same items I'd be fine, but knowing there were so many other items they could have sent me that would have worked better (lighter color concealer, lipstick, perfume, eyebrow gel...ect) just makes me a little sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On a happy note, I at least think the bag they sent was nice and summery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 16, 2013)

> We've singlehandedly saved the USPS and enriched the economy! I think we all deserve another bag for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Enriching the economy yet USPS is taking away our Saturday mail as of this summer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinapickles (May 16, 2013)

It arrived! The only thing I'm not super psyched about is the Zoya nail polish. I received a similar purple via Julep this month. I'll probably try to trade it or send it to my mom.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 16, 2013)

> Enriching the economy yet USPS is taking away our Saturday mail as of this summer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I thought that wasn't happening anymore...


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 16, 2013)

> I thought that wasn't happening anymore...


 Just researched it... You're right! I had no idea they changed their minds. For months now I've been dreading August LOL


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> I thought that wasn't happening anymore...


 You are correct. It is not still happening. The plan to cut Saturday delivery got dumped around April 10th. And they would have continued to deliver packages.


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

Just got my bag and I'm kinda "meh" about it. Most are going on my trade list.

Bag weight: 0.622 lbs

- Zoya in GeiGei (not my worst choice, but still not thrilled..)

- Yaby concealer in vanilla (Huh? I put "medium" as my skin tone, so how did I end up with the lightest shade?)

- Juice Beauty lipgloss in Champagne

- Macadamia Oil Hair Treatment (didn't want more oils)

- Pacifica Roll-On Perfume in Tahitian Gardenia

- UD Moondust Eyeshadow in Moonspoon 

Like a lot of people said, they really dropped the ball with the concealers. On the plus side, I can probably use this as an eyeshadow base. Probably... I just hope I don't get another one in my 2nd one.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2013)

> > We've singlehandedly saved the USPS and enriched the economy! I think we all deserve another bag for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Enriching the economy yet USPS is taking away our Saturday mail as of this summer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 One less day to receive bills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (May 16, 2013)

Wow it's getting harder to keep up with all the new posts this month! Exciting month for Ipsy.


----------



## tinapickles (May 16, 2013)

Oh... just tried the Vanilla Pacifica roller ball and not too psyched about that either.  It smells like cookies... I don't really enjoy smelling like food. Looks like that's going to go up for trade too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes (May 16, 2013)

I got my bag today!

Zoya in Blue
Yaby in Buff 
Juice gloss in Pink
macadamia oil
Pacifica crushed pearls bronzer stuff

Zoya is a cute color....the box it came in was crushed and most of the label was rubbed off, other than that I'm happy to add another non-toxic polish to my collection.  Although camphor has been used medicinally by my family for ages.   Yaby works *great*.  My new favorite!  It looked like it might only work when I tan, but it works now!   Juice is organic so it's great.  If any only one of your beauty products is organic, it should be a lip product.  I am sad that it gives me "music video girl lips".  A personal problem.  The color is nice and my 3 year old likes it as well.  Someone is bound to love the macadamia.  My husband has euro-ish/fancy mohawk and ALWAYS dips into my hair stuff...our daughter has curls.  Someone is going to use it.  I swatched the  Pacifica.  I'll probably just use it on my legs or mix it with regular lotion and use it on my legs.

The Zoya bottle has me paranoid about future bags but I'm really looking forward to June.


----------



## bonita22 (May 16, 2013)

> Oh... just tried the Vanilla Pacifica roller ball and not too psyched about that either. Â It smells like cookies... I don't really enjoy smelling like food. Looks like that's going to go up for trade too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I agree with you. I usually love vanilla fragrances but the Pacifica one just isn't for me. I just don't like it.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 16, 2013)

I have tracking available on my second bag now, hooray! Now... for my first bag to actually arrive.


----------



## derpyderp (May 16, 2013)

I'm so jealous of all you ladies who got their bags! Mine has been stuck in Auburn, WA for two days now with no movement whatsoever. Has this happened to anyone else? I know some people who live close to me who got their bags yesterday, and I'm starting to get worried...

I'm dying to see what colors I got!!


----------



## Jane725 (May 16, 2013)

So I've seen a lot of people mention that they have in their profile that they dislike something... that's not actually an option, right?  You only can pick things that you DO like?  I just feel like not picking something could mean you've never tried it, or don't care about it, not that you absolutely hate it.  Not picking something might mean you WILL get it, since they think you've never tried it.  Maybe Ipsy should add "what items do you hate with the passion of a thousand burning suns" to their questions so people don't flip out so much about self-tanners or whatever. 



  Actually I feel like that would make more sense than asking what you DO like, since people who are indifferent aren't going to get so upset about trying new things.


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> I'm so jealous of all you ladies who got their bags! Mine has been stuck in Auburn, WA for two days now with no movement whatsoever. Has this happened to anyone else? I know some people who live close to me who got their bags yesterday, and I'm starting to get worried... I'm dying to see what colors I got!!


 Our bags are hanging out together. I have a coworker who wants to trade polishes because she got the blue and wants the punk (i'm getting the pink because they're sending me the default bag, and I hate pink nail polish), and she seems more annoyed than me that I don't have my bag yet.


----------



## ling168 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my bag and I'm kinda "meh" about it. Most are going on my trade list.
> 
> ...


 
I tried the Yaby concealer today and from afar it looks decent, but up close it emphasizes thing around my eyes I had never seen before! LOL. I think I might join in and try this as an eyeshadow primer also.


----------



## ling168 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh... just tried the Vanilla Pacifica roller ball and not too psyched about that either.  It smells like cookies... I don't really enjoy smelling like food. Looks like that's going to go up for trade too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree.. I was super excited about Island Vanilla and it's super sweet! I usually LOVE vanilla and was sad when I smelled it.


----------



## ling168 (May 16, 2013)

I remember someone saying there was a IPSY swap page or thread... Would anyone be able to link be back to it pleeeassse? I tried going back quite a few pages with little luck. Thanks in advance for whoever is able to do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 16, 2013)

I'm the opposite on the vanilla, usually I can take or leave vanilla scents but I LOVE the Pacifica one. It lasts forever on me too which is a plus.


----------



## alibite (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, if there were two ounces of product in a tube labeled two ounces, you did not get ripped off, regardless of the size of the tube. You paid for two ounces, and you got two ounces, even if the tube could hold four or fourteen ounces. It might be argued to be deceptive packaging and *seem* like a ripoff, but they did label the volume correctly if you received four tablespoons of product. Nail polish companies have been making bottles with thicker bottoms so you're getting less polish, and ice cream companies are changing the bottoms of containers so you're getting less ice cream (and cracker boxes are the same size, but the amount of crackers in the boxes are smaller, and on and on), but they are labeled correctly, so you have to pay closer attention to weights and measures nowadays.


 I think the issue is that the container was so large (more than need be for temperature changes and the such). It is marketing, they want you to feel like you're getting more than you are. I think it's legitimate that people feel a little ripped off. The company is, in a sense, trying to cheat you.


----------



## katcole (May 16, 2013)

I heard instead of raising the price on a item a company will give you less product. So you have the same  bag of chips but less chips more air ?


----------



## katlyne (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our bags are hanging out together. I have a coworker who wants to trade polishes because she got the blue and wants the punk (i'm getting the pink because they're sending me the default bag, and I hate pink nail polish), and she seems more annoyed than me that I don't have my bag yet.


 I don't think getting the default bag means pink polish, I think it just means random color of nail polish.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 16, 2013)

Just got my bag! I got the: st. Tropez. I dont have bronzer OR sunless tanner marked on my profile (never have) so i am not sure why I got this. concealer in buff, which is too dark (i am FAIR)but might work as a shadow base. Lipstick in Day Dreamer, LOVE Juice Beauty lip gloss in Pink, which isnt really pink, kinda plummy colored? I also dont have lip gloss marked but omg this smells good! Zoya in Blu, which i will trade my aunt since I have Kristen already and they are very close. Urban decay moondust in Glitter Rock which is amazing! Overall, i am pretty happy with the bag. It seems like they didnt follow my profile at all (have been a member/had the same profile for months, so it's not because i'm new.) BUT I will give the St. Tropez a shot and the lipgloss smells amazing, so I will use that. Hopefully Ipsy gets the kinks worked out and next month will be even better! (Might be hard to beat this month ; D)


----------



## beautybeth (May 16, 2013)

Oh MAN, I just learned that people who signed up after the 1st are getting the same bag... I really wanted to try the St. Tropez! Has anyone tried it yet? What do you think of it?


----------



## puffyeyes (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *derpyderp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jealous of all you ladies who got their bags! Mine has been stuck in Auburn, WA for two days now with no movement whatsoever. Has this happened to anyone else? I know some people who live close to me who got their bags yesterday, and I'm starting to get worried...
> 
> I'm dying to see what colors I got!!


 Mine was stuck in Kent, WA for a little....I live in Oregon!  I think it's based on weight.  Has it been turned over to USPS?


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh... just tried the Vanilla Pacifica roller ball and not too psyched about that either.  It smells like cookies... I don't really enjoy smelling like food. Looks like that's going to go up for trade too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the Tahitian Gardenia one and I'm not sure how I feel about it. I wanna see if I can get the Vanilla one in my 2nd bag before I add either (or both) to my trade list.



> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tracking available on my second bag now, hooray! Now... for my first bag to actually arrive.


 Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got my first one today, so hopefully you'll get yours soon.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I remember someone saying there was a IPSY swap page or thread... Would anyone be able to link be back to it pleeeassse? I tried going back quite a few pages with little luck. Thanks in advance for whoever is able to do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
The one on facebook is here: https://www.facebook.com/ipsy/app_202980683107053?ref=ts

If you want to trade on MUT, you can go to the Buy, Sell, Trade forum: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alibite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the issue is that the container was so large (more than need be for temperature changes and the such). It is marketing, they want you to feel like you're getting more than you are. I think it's legitimate that people feel a little ripped off. The company is, in a sense, trying to cheat you.


 Pacifica isn't trying to 'cheat' or 'jip' anyone.  Legally, the label clearly indicates 2 oz. and that is what is in the container.  

They and just about every other manufacturer out there, are trying to 'game' you with the deceptive packaging.  It's so odd... It just creates a ton of bad will and negative consumer experience.  Off with the strategist's heads!!  I don't mean that...

It is a little annoying when I pack for a one week trip grabbing the size tube that I think would last and then it runs out.  

Please set proper expectations retailers, you are going to loose more new business then any small marginal gains that you would achieve with packing slightly less product in there.  $7 for a tube of lotion is a high profit margin, why not make your customers happy so they'll become repeat customers?  Package your products in tubes that are a closer representation to the actual volume of product within.


----------



## ling168 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Tahitian Gardenia one and I'm not sure how I feel about it. I wanna see if I can get the Vanilla one in my 2nd bag before I add either (or both) to my trade list.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you! I really appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SweetTea (May 16, 2013)

My second bag just shipped, 0.405lbs! I am happy we will get the default bag..I wanted a lipstick and rollerball  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinapickles (May 16, 2013)

Out if curiosity, do we know if all the default bags will have the same lipstick, rollerball, and Zoya?


----------



## cari12 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Out if curiosity, do we know if all the default bags will have the same lipstick, rollerball, and Zoya?


 Lipstick and rollerball vary (I've seen Posy, Daydreamer or Pixie for the Mirabella so far, and either scent on the rollerball), but I think everyone gets the light pink Zoya (Gei Gei).


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 16, 2013)

I finally got my bag yesterday and I am pretty happy about it!

- Mirabela lipstick in Posy: really sheer and moisturizing (makes my lips look more lush and just a shade darker than they are... will use it as a tinted lip balm)

- Zoya polish in Gei Gei: I am never too excited about nail polishes, but I like Zoya and I don't have another color like this in my collection (I will probably use it to paint my nails for our dancing recital)

- Anastasia brow gel: I have other brow products that I barely ever use anyway, so I'm probably trading or gifting this one

- Pacifica perfume rollerball in Island Vanilla: This one is a little too sweet for my taste and I can't really pick the floral notes they claim in this (which would be nice). I would personally prefer to get the Gardenia one, but this is a decent perfume anyway and it lasts a long time on me, so it will get used!

- Yaby concealer in Buff: really excited about this... I use concealer every day and I'm so lucky they got the shade right. My skin tone is actually between vanilla and buff, but I think it will be perfect for the summer!

I also really like the bag itself... I'll take it with me to carry the essentials in an upcoming road trip! Even though it was not a perfect match for me, I think it is a really good bag.. I hope next month will be like this!


----------



## Rubyriot (May 16, 2013)

> So I've seen a lot of people mention that they have in their profile that they dislike something... that's not actually an option, right?Â  You only can pick things that you DO like?Â  I just feel like not picking something could mean you've never tried it, or don't care about it, not that you absolutely hate it.Â  Not picking something might mean you WILL get it, since they think you've never tried it.Â  Maybe Ipsy should add "what items do you hate with the passion of a thousand burning suns" to their questions so people don't flip out so much about self-tanners or whatever.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Actually I feel like that would make more sense than asking what you DO like, since people who are indifferent aren't going to get so upset about trying new things.


 The fact that it says "based on your beauty profile" and there's multiple items they sent out, shows they definitely could have gone by what I chosed that I "liked" in my beauty profile and could have ignored what I didn't choose as something i liked. Also the fair colour of my skin wasn't even matched. That's why I'm upset.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2013)

I really don't think there's any perfect way to match what you want, though they can strive towards putting things you like based on your profile. Presumably they have a limited number of each product, if those products run out, SOMEONE is going to be left with something they didn't say they wanted on their profile, it's just the flaw in the subscription box system.


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I really appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No prob.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Out if curiosity, do we know if all the default bags will have the same lipstick, rollerball, and Zoya?


 Besides what Cari12 said, the concealer is supposed to vary as well. At least for me, considering what I got the first time, not really betting it's gonna match my profile in the 2nd one. Did you vary your profile in your 2nd account? I put "Fair" skintone, blond hair, &amp; blue eyes. Pretty much the opposite of my main one -- "Medium" skintone, black hair, &amp; brown eyes.


----------



## tinapickles (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No prob.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Besides what Cari12 said, the concealer is supposed to vary as well. At least for me, considering what I got the first time, not really betting it's gonna match my profile in the 2nd one. Did you vary your profile in your 2nd account? I put "Fair" skintone, blond hair, &amp; blue eyes. Pretty much the opposite of my main one -- "Medium" skintone, black hair, &amp; brown eyes.


 I varied a little. I put fair (I'm medium) and made my hair black (I'm blond) but kept my eyes green (I'm vain about them). I checked some other stuff that I didn't have checked on my primary account but it seems that stuff won't really matter.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes the Zoya in Julie is almost exactly the color of Julep in Alice.  Too bad to because it is a nice color.


----------



## tinapickles (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes the Zoya in Julie is almost exactly the color of Julep in Alice.  Too bad to because it is a nice color


 It's a beautiful color but not one I'd wear often so no need for two that are nearly identical, know what I'm saying?

I kinda of wish I had gotten Jacqueline. I have a lot of reds, corals, magenta, and burgandy but no nudes/neutrals.


----------



## Trixieboo (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *derpyderp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jealous of all you ladies who got their bags! Mine has been stuck in Auburn, WA for two days now with no movement whatsoever. Has this happened to anyone else? I know some people who live close to me who got their bags yesterday, and I'm starting to get worried...
> 
> I'm dying to see what colors I got!!


 Mine was supposed to be delivered today to my PO box, but it's still being held hostage there, and it couldn't be found. Not very happy. I have a friend who got hers two days ago, in similar cities.


----------



## ewiggy (May 16, 2013)

Finally figured out how to post a photo (thanks zazidoll)!  This is my first ever bag - I'm happy with the finishing powder, but I won't use anything else and I'll be trading everything just as soon as I have enough forum posts to do so!  Still, this is my first beauty subscription and it was fun!  I love sending myself a surprise every month, and Ipsy still seems like the best value out of all of the competition. Can't wait for next month!


----------



## lovepink (May 16, 2013)

Welcome to the wonderful world of beauty subs!  It is fun to get them, try them out and follow along on Makeup talk!  Welcome!



> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## votedreads (May 16, 2013)

I finally got things I wanted (choice wise!!) my first choice was blu so YAYYY and I was fawning over glitterrock . I'm really happy with the body butter, perfume, and lipstick which is in daydream ---&gt; I would have hated getting a lipgloss blehh and same with the hair treatment b/c I like body in my hair. so ++++++

Sorry if this is an obnoxious post ahahah I'm just so happy


----------



## ewiggy (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of beauty subs!  It is fun to get them, try them out and follow along on Makeup talk!  Welcome!


 Thank you!  Fortunately for me and unfortunately for my bank account, I've already subscribed to Glossybox as well.. Eek!


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have to say that the macadamia oil makes my hair go *floof*, but in a good way.  It takes the body (and the Marlo-Thomas-circa-1969 flip my hair is insisting on developing) and cranks it up to 11.  It does *not* make it flat *at all*.  If it comes your way, it might be worth giving it a shot!


----------



## cari12 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone is put off by the brightness of the Mirabella lipstick in pixie, don't worry! It goes on sheer, and just gives a pop of color. I used it (and the Yaby in Buff) today, and was really happy. Here's a horrible cellphone picture to show how the color applies.


 The products look amazing on you! And you're so pretty. =)


----------



## klper80 (May 16, 2013)

Got BOTH of my bags today...about darn time!

Bag 1 - Zoya in Julie (lavender), Yaby in Buff, Juice Beauty lipgloss in Pink, St. Tropez, and Mirabella Perfecting Powder.

Bag 2 - Zoya in Gie Gie (pink), Yaby in Honey (hahahaha!), Anastasia Brow Gel, Pacifica Roll-On in Island Vanilla, and Mirabella lipstick in Daydream.

I thought I'd love the pink Zoya, but surprisingly I think I like the lavender one better when actually on my nails - I just slopped some on a couple nails to see which color would be my preference, and Julie won.  I'm pretty sure I'll like the Juice lipgloss - it looks a bit purplish in the package and on the applicator, but I swatched it on my hand and it's not nearly as purple.  The Mirabella lipstick is actually really pretty but, again, looks a bit deceiving before applying.  Yaby in Buff MIGHT work, but Honey is just hilarious.  Like many of you ladies, I am pretty darn fair, so the darker concealer is a no-go. I'm pretty meh about the eyebrow gel and St. Tropez, but I'll give them a shot!  As for the Pacifica perfume, it is lovely.  I am not typically a big fan of vanilla-heavy scents, but this has a delightfully light fragrance to it, and I think it may become one that I wear quite often.  All in all, I'm pretty darn happy with both bags.  Of course, I do kind of wish I would have received the mint colored Zoya and maybe even the Pacifica body butter, but then we tend to want what we don't have!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 16, 2013)

My Ipsy bag shows being missent?! Argh, hopefully it comes my way instead of back to Ipsy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashley Curley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was I the only one somewhat upset by the concealer in the bag this month? I got Buff (I wear Make up Forever Foundation in 115, so obviously I'm pretty pale- see my profile picture); I should have gotten Vanilla. In my Ipsy profile I say that I am Fair. I really can't do too much with this dark color. I feel this months bag was good, especially for $10, but if your going to put a concealer in the bag, you should give people the one that closest matches the skin color in your profile.
> 
> ...


 I got the same response to the same problem (I should have gotten Vanilla, instead, I got pecan, which was the darkest shade...) and I agree with you. They should have replaced it. Concealer is not a product you can or should send randomly, if you're going to personalize anything, THAT should be the first thing!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 16, 2013)

Got my bag finally and of course, fate would have it I got the only Zoya I was dreading, the yellow one. I got the Mirabella in daydream, a lovely color. The St Tropez, which I really wanted to try, the concealer in honey of all things and I'm fair. Got the Island Gardenia rollerball...not really liking it. This will probably get passed to a friend. Love the bag! All in all, definitely more than my money's worth.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, if there were two ounces of product in a tube labeled two ounces, you did not get ripped off, regardless of the size of the tube. You paid for two ounces, and you got two ounces, even if the tube could hold four or fourteen ounces. It might be argued to be deceptive packaging and *seem* like a ripoff, but they did label the volume correctly if you received four tablespoons of product. Nail polish companies have been making bottles with thicker bottoms so you're getting less polish, and ice cream companies are changing the bottoms of containers so you're getting less ice cream (and cracker boxes are the same size, but the amount of crackers in the boxes are smaller, and on and on), but they are labeled correctly, so you have to pay closer attention to weights and measures nowadays.





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to agree to disagree. My damaged bottle looks half empty and the other one I saw on here that wasn't damaged on here looks half empty too. The more I talk about this the more irritating it gets so I'm going to digress.
> 
> None of my items had a seal on it while I read that other people's items did which is not cool in my book.


 I have to agree with Quene here.  I certainly see your point, Meaganola, but it sounds like an argument a lawyer would make, lol!  (And I'm saying that as someone who technically holds a license myself, though I never really practiced and don't really want to).  Anyway, it is like having to read the fine print.  Technically correct, but no one goes by technicalities.  We all look at the tube and expect it to be mostly full.  Yes, there needs to be some room left.  For one thing, you often shake a lotion to remix ingredients.  And someone else pointed out about temperatures making the liquids inside expand or shrink, thus requiring some "breathing space" for shipping.  But based on the pic on here, the amount of space left in the tube is very, very excessive.  I'm sure it is 2 ounces (unless, with the seal being gone, some leaked out).  Still, very few of us walk around with a mental picture of what 2 ounces of lotion looks like volume wise and how it might fill up a tube.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait, so we're saying the JuiceBeauty gloss I got in my Ipsy is half full? because it appears completely full to me, even when I swipe the brush around in the tube, it appears full.....


 I thought mine were full too.  ???


----------



## Xiang (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pacifica isn't trying to 'cheat' or 'jip' anyone.  Legally, the label clearly indicates 2 oz. and that is what is in the container.
> ...


 I so agree with your statement about packaging. I weighed my body butter and it was 2.5oz with the tube so I think I can assume it has 2oz worth of product. But say if I were actually shopping on their site instead of getting my item through ipsy and I see this....





And I order it and it comes to me and I see this...





I probably wouldn't be too happy. 2oz is the weight of the product. Without feeling the product beforehand, a new customer would have no idea of the heaviness of a product. I've had some fairly lightweight body creams before where 2oz could probably fill up another good inch of this tube. 2oz of a product could mean anything. They are very borderline on the 'deceptive packaging' part. And you are so right that "It just creates a ton of bad will and negative consumer experience."


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are not alone... I have yet to find a pastel that when I apply it doesn't look like I used a live squirrel to apply it.


 Funny!  Maybe we should have a Live Squirrel Makeup Photo Contest on here!


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same response to the same problem (I should have gotten Vanilla, instead, I got pecan, which was the darkest shade...) and I agree with you. They should have replaced it. Concealer is not a product you can or should send randomly, if you're going to personalize anything, THAT should be the first thing!


 Their referral to the swap forum really bugs me for some reason in addition to my annoyance at the fact that they made a *huge* deal about the matching program.  I find having slightly "wrong" products less annoying than having a "correct" product in the wrong color.  If it's a "wrong" product, I might end up trying it just out of curiosity.  If it's the wrong color, I'll just get mad that they blatantly disregarded the one thing that I had been expecting that they would pay attention to.

In semi-related news, oh, wow, my bag is *finally* at my local post office.  It looks like it might arrive tomorrow.  It left NC on the 8th.  I just hope nothing is broken because that would *really* upset me after waiting this long.  Well, except the brow gel.  I really don't care one way or the other about that one.  (A coworker got one with a broken perfume, and it apparently hasn't occurred to her to complain to ipsy because another coworker is planning on giving *her* bag to the broken-perfume coworker since the bag is ruined.  Uh, no, BPC needs to contact ipsy and let them know for two reasons:  First, it's ipsy's responsibility to fix this, not our responsibility to fix it amongst ourselves since that leaves *you* without your bag.  Second, they need to know that it broke so they take better precautions next time around so we don't get more broken stuff!)


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use a cheap paintbrush for cuticle cleanup, it looks just like an angled eyeliner brush. Also, it helps if you apply Chapstick to the surrounding skin before you paint your nails.


 Thanks for this tip.  I'm going to use it later when I do my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh... just tried the Vanilla Pacifica roller ball and not too psyched about that either.  It smells like cookies... I don't really enjoy smelling like food. Looks like that's going to go up for trade too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Tina, I kind of understand your reaction and 'not wanting to smell like food.'  If you have something specific you are seeking in trade, by all means try to trade it.  If not, you might want to give it a go.  I say this because I read an article about how vanilla was supposed to be particularly alluring to men.  I just so happen to have a small size of the matching lotion, so I'm glad I got the Vanilla rollerball, even though I want the Gardenia too and maybe just a little bit more.  So, I'm hoping for a Gardenia in one of my 2 remaining bags.  But I'm certainly going to put the Vanilla to good use too.  I'll have to do "experiments" with my husband, haha!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 16, 2013)

ACK! Ok, so the insanity of this week has died down for...oh 36 hours I'd say. Enough time for me to try and catch up on my much missed Makeuptalk! Our studio has 2 shows this weekend, then another on the 30th and another on the 2nd, so I'll be spottily off and on for a while. Come June though, I'll have a 2 week vaca and then I'll only be working 3 days a week for the summer! Yay!

SOoooooo, on a fun note, I can't remember if I've posted that I've received my May bag or not...but regardless, here it is! lol





So I got the St. Tropez, Juice Beauty Reflecting Lipgloss in Pink, Yaby concealer in Buff, Mirabella Colour Sheer lipstick in Daydream, Zoya polish in Blu and the bonus UD Moondust Eyeshadow in Glitter Rock!

Here are my thoughts...and they're pic heavy!

St. Tropez......what a joke lol. What irks me is that even BEFORE I updated my profile, it said that I wasn't interested in tanning. AFTER I updated with the new beauty quiz, it STILL says I'm not interested in tanning! Whhhaaaaa? No clue. I'm also listed as the fairest skin option they've ever had available. I really...have....no...idea. Needless to say, I will NOT be using it. I have no interest in tanning ever. Sorry to be so forthright.

Yaby Concealer in Buff - Ok, my fair fair ladies...I know some of you were disappointed in receiving the Buff shade, but OH MY, you HAVE to try it...and not on your hand, I mean on your face, because I was shocked! I swatched it with my regular concealer and it still looked too dark, but then I put it on my face and seriously, it blended in PERFECTLY! Here's a comparison pic of swatches -





On the left is Maybelline Coverstick in Ivory and on the right is Yaby. I know it looks like the Maybelline is the obvious match, but I'm telling you, maybe its the creamy formula, I dunno, but it WORKS. Try it!

Mirabella Lipstick in Daydream - SO pretty. I was pleasantly surprised with this as well! It looked a little bland at first, then it looked a little too purple...but I put it on and I LOVE it!





It has a slightly pearlescent quality and even though it's a colour sheer, it had beautiful pigmentation! Here's a pic -





Juice Beauty Lipgloss in Pink - This was also a good item, not amazing, but still worth keeping. The formula was not sticky, always a plus with lip glosses, but it did not offer much pigmentation on me. However, it smelled really nice, a very faint sweet aroma. I think this is a great gloss to wear over a lipstick! Pic -





Zoya Polish in Blu -





SOOOOO in LOOOOVE. I was superdupes excited to receive this color, it certainly was one of the ones I had my eye on. It's a gorgeous baby blue creme with a glossy finish. I only needed two coats for full opacity and the formula was excellent. It went on a tad streaky for the first coat, but evened out on the second. Pic -





UD Moondust in Glitter Rock - So this is the so-called pink version of their moondust collection, take a look at this picture!:





I think it was lovely, the eyeshadow underneath the sparkle actually appears a bit brownish-mauve, but the then 3-D glitter pops with pink! When you turn your head from side to side it looks like your eyelids are wet! I love it. I tried soooo hard to take a good picture, but that glitter is so elusive! lol





So those are my thoughts on this month's bag for me! Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## votedreads (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just about to say the same thing. I get some awesome body when I use the macadamia oil. I can't speak for the NuMe, I've only used a bit on my ends.


 I was talking about the NuMe


----------



## votedreads (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ACK! Ok, so the insanity of this week has died down for...oh 36 hours I'd say. Enough time for me to try and catch up on my much missed Makeuptalk! Our studio has 2 shows this weekend, then another on the 30th and another on the 2nd, so I'll be spottily off and on for a while. Come June though, I'll have a 2 week vaca and then I'll only be working 3 days a week for the summer! Yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## derpyderp (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurances ladies! I hope we all get our bags soon.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine was stuck in Kent, WA for a little....I live in Oregon!  I think it's based on weight.  Has it been turned over to USPS?

It was tendered to USPS on the 15th. No movement after that... My bag weighs 0.52226 lbs.


----------



## Krendall (May 16, 2013)

I don't know if this pic will show up clearly, but my bag has been out for delivery since Tuesday!  What the HELL is going on?  There is an expected delivery date of the 16th.  Well, it is 11:50PM and I have no bag yet.  I don't even care what's in it anymore; I am so pissed!  My coworker got her bag on Monday!  We live in the same town.  I miss the old shipping when I used to get my bag the same day as the shipping email!!!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love! Is that lipstick the shade "Daydreamer"?


 Yes! And it's sooo amazing! I can't stop wearing it!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great bag! What is the name of that lipstick? That is the shade I am really hoping to receive. If they don't send it to me I just may end up buying it
> 
> Congrats on the awesome bag!


 It's Daydreamer and it's amazing. Definitely use the coupon code for Mirabella to get it. I LOVE it!


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2013)

I'd call your local USPS to track that down. It seems your mail man lost it or stole it if it's been "out for delivery" since.



> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if this pic will show up clearly, but my bag has been out for delivery since Tuesday!  What the HELL is going on?  There is an expected delivery date of the 16th.  Well, it is 11:50PM and I have no bag yet.  I don't even care what's in it anymore; I am so pissed!  My coworker got her bag on Monday!  We live in the same town.  I miss the old shipping when I used to get my bag the same day as the shipping email!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got glitterrock as well...its pretty but putting in on my eyelids seemed so dramatic. Do you think you will wear it as an everyday or night time thing? i'm wishing I had a formal to go to b/c it deems perfect


I actually wore it to work! lol...although I'm a tad artsy/crazy, I don't shy away from funky-fun eye looks...here, I'll show a better pic of what Glitter Rock looked like on for my day:








I put quite a few coats on, but I didn't apply it wet. Obviously when you step into sunlight, it's gonna sparkle and shine like mad, but this is filtered sunlight and it does appear mauve-ish when the light isn't directly hitting it! I'd definitely wear this often. You could even put a light layer of it over a regular matte eyeshadow just for some shimmery brightness that isn't too overpowering


----------



## cari12 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd call your local USPS to track that down. It seems your mail man lost it or stole it if it's been "out for delivery" since.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepinkk (May 17, 2013)

> So I got glitterrock as well...its pretty but putting in on my eyelids seemed so dramatic. Do you think you will wear it as an everyday or night time thing? i'm wishing I had a formal to go to b/c it deems perfect


 I got the glitter rock as well and I've been wetting an angle brush and just pressing a little bit over my black eyeliner.. it gives your eyes a little twinkle but still looks pretty subtle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm seriously like in love with the stuff


----------



## ling168 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually wore it to work! lol...although I'm a tad artsy/crazy, I don't shy away from funky-fun eye looks...here, I'll show a better pic of what Glitter Rock looked like on for my day:
> ...


 
LOVE your eye makeup!


----------



## MissTrix (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ACK! Ok, so the insanity of this week has died down for...oh 36 hours I'd say. Enough time for me to try and catch up on my much missed Makeuptalk! Our studio has 2 shows this weekend, then another on the 30th and another on the 2nd, so I'll be spottily off and on for a while. Come June though, I'll have a 2 week vaca and then I'll only be working 3 days a week for the summer! Yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd call your local USPS to track that down. It seems your mail man lost it or stole it if it's been "out for delivery" since.






I agree with Zadi...that is just NOT RIGHT. Crossing my fingers for you that he just set it down somewhere and it's waiting for him to be reminded that he needs to deliver it to you! If you don't have any luck with that be sure to contact Ipsy!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your eye makeup!


Thanks!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am officially hoping to receive Daydream now. It looks gorgeous!


It really is very unique, I was very excited to add it to my stash!


----------



## BisousDarling (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Ipsy bag shows being missent?! Argh, hopefully it comes my way instead of back to Ipsy!


 Speaking as someone who literally just had a missent item; it just means that it went on the wrong truck somewhere and discovered it when it got to the wrong place. They'll turn it around and get it back to you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a moon spoon UD shadow... does anyone know a way to wear this for a daily look? I never do dramatic smokey eye makeup.... hehe


 It actually goes on very sheer, not nearly as dark and smokey as it looks on the pan. I wore it on the outer v and crease over a pale pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krendall (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's happened to me a couple times before and it just comes the next day. Do you happen to live in a condo or apartment complex with locked mailboxes where they have to stick bigger envelopes &amp; packages in the bigger boxes and leave a key to it in your regular box? I've had stuff bumped a day because they run out of the bigger locked boxes before they get to my stuff and that same message shows up on my tracking. Just an idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do live in a condo with a locked mailbox, so you may be right.  Hopefully, it will be here tomorrow... but then again I've been saying that EVERY DAY since Monday.  I swear my mailman hates me.  My mailbox lock has broken twice and he has made a big stink about having to give me my mail while I wait for a locksmith to fix my lock.  I will definitely be suspicious if he shows up smelling of gardenias!!!!!!


----------



## cari12 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't think there's any perfect way to match what you want, though they can strive towards putting things you like based on your profile. Presumably they have a limited number of each product, if those products run out, SOMEONE is going to be left with something they didn't say they wanted on their profile, it's just the flaw in the subscription box system.


 Of course, I know they won't do this, but if that were the case, I'd rather have them email me to say they ran out of my best match bag. Would I like to skip the month? If I could get my 2nd best match, that might be ok. It is when they get down to bag #8 or #10 out of 14 bags that I have an issue. In that case, I really do think there is a problem with sending the bag out. Hopefully though, if Ipsy continues to grow, those of us who have stayed subscribed will get our match #1, #2, or #3, so we won't be disappointed. Newer people will continue to get stuck with 'generic bags,' just like this month.

Now that being said, I'm not so sure the problem is running out of things *this time* as it was just not having the best computer system to make the matches. I think even when they had plenty stock of items, and back when they were trying to match existing customers with the right products, something just went wrong. They need to work out the kinks. But maybe it will get better. A good start would be separating bronzers and blushes in the quiz, rather than treating them like the same thing, lol! But I digress. The point is, if they stick to customizing bags and sending out different products to different people, they are going to have to get better at it. Otherwise, it will just turn into another Birchbox. And even if it does continue to offer better value than BB does in terms of retail value each month, people will still be disappointed and they will still cancel.

Oh, and cute name by the way--quite literally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course, I know they won't do this, but if that were the case, I'd rather have them email me to say they ran out of my best match bag. Would I like to skip the month? If I could get my 2nd best match, that might be ok. It is when they get down to bag #8 or #10 out of 14 bags that I have an issue. In that case, I really do think there is a problem with sending the bag out. Hopefully though, if Ipsy continues to grow, those of us who have stayed subscribed will get our match #1, #2, or #3, so we won't be disappointed. Newer people will continue to get stuck with 'generic bags,' just like this month.
> 
> ...


 I wonder if they let people pick too many answers.





This question lets you pick as many as you like. So if you were to pick hmm, formal on some days, natural on weekends, professional at work, sultry going out, simple when I'm at home, how would the computer be able to make a match for you? It might be easier if they restrict it to just one or two answers.


----------



## sleepykat (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ACK! Ok, so the insanity of this week has died down for...oh 36 hours I'd say. Enough time for me to try and catch up on my much missed Makeuptalk! Our studio has 2 shows this weekend, then another on the 30th and another on the 2nd, so I'll be spottily off and on for a while. Come June though, I'll have a 2 week vaca and then I'll only be working 3 days a week for the summer! Yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks, Cheshire. Your comments on the Yaby were helpful. Maybe I will try the Buff; I've seen whiter people than me, but I'm the whitest of anyone that I personally know.


 I hear ya! I'm definitely a ghostly Irish gal lol....my hubby makes fun of me, he calls me his lil vampiress and when I go out in the sun he covers his eyes and says: "The white! OMG, the brightness, I...I can't see! You're blinding me! AGGGHHH!" ::rollseyes::


----------



## sleepykat (May 17, 2013)

I apologize if it's been mentioned already a hundred posts ago, but did anyone look at Mirabella's Web site? On there, the 'Daydream' Colour Sheer looks like a lavender-ish super pale pink, nothing like what it looks like in real life. The difference is way beyond differences in computer screens.

You're welcome to the ladies who liked the Chapstick trick or small paintbrush for easier cuticle cleanup. It's not my idea, but I pick up useful things along the way while obsessing over numerous nail polish blogs.

I'm excited that I have a pending trade for Zoya in Jacqueline! I have looked at swatches, but I am also a sucker for Zoya's description of it being the 'perfect magnolia creme'.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I apologize if it's been mentioned already a hundred posts ago, but did anyone look at Mirabella's Web site? On there, the 'Daydream' Colour Sheer looks like a lavender-ish super pale pink, nothing like what it looks like in real life. The difference is way beyond differences in computer screens.
> 
> ...


Oh girl, yes! That Daydream dilemma! I did mention it a few pages...or a few dozen, or a lot more...pages back lol Isn't that the most bizarre thing ever? I kept looking at the colors thinking...hmmmm....I don't see Daydream....where's the pink with purple hue....then I started holding my mouse over the names and when I found Daydream I was like...


----------



## sleepykat (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear ya! I'm definitely a ghostly Irish gal lol....my hubby makes fun of me, he calls me his lil vampiress and when I go out in the sun he covers his eyes and says: "The white! OMG, the brightness, I...I can't see! You're blinding me! AGGGHHH!" ::rollseyes::


 Maybe that's why people ask me if I'm Irish...I'm not, that I know of. My uncle (by marriage) asked jokingly if I was an albino. Multiple times I've had people think I was wearing white nylons when I wasn't wearing nylons at all.







> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh girl, yes! That Daydream dilemma! I did mention it a few pages...or a few dozen, or a lot more...pages back lol Isn't that the most bizarre thing ever? I kept looking at the colors thinking...hmmmm....I don't see Daydream....where's the pink with purple hue....then I started holding my mouse over the names and when I found Daydream I was like...


 I'm glad I had the product in hand before I looked at the Web site--I would have been thinking I was going to get a shade that I couldn't wear or trade. I've only seen like two women before that could pull off that look.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 17, 2013)

I was not sure about this color.. but after I gave it a try.. I now realize this color does look ok against pail skin... I ALMOST sold it on ebay.. now I love it!!


----------



## Xiang (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was not sure about this color.. but after I gave it a try.. I now realize this color does look ok against pail skin... I ALMOST sold it on ebay.. now I love it!!


 That color is so pretty on you.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why people ask me if I'm Irish...I'm not, that I know of. My uncle (by marriage) asked jokingly if I was an albino. Multiple times I've had people think I was wearing white nylons when I wasn't wearing nylons at all.


 LOL I get that too (nylons). What's funny is that I'm half Irish and half Cherokee....you can totally see the Irish side in me...but people give me the funniest looks when I say I'm half Cherokee...they just stare like they think I'm joking and they're waiting for the punchline....like this:


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was not sure about this color.. but after I gave it a try.. I now realize this color does look ok against pail skin... I ALMOST sold it on ebay.. now I love it!!


That's gorgeous on you!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 17, 2013)

Yay, thank you so much for the gorgeous pictures!!!



> ACK! Ok, so the insanity of this week has died down for...oh 36 hours I'd say. Enough time for me to try and catch up on my much missed Makeuptalk! Our studio has 2 shows this weekend, then another on the 30th and another on the 2nd, so I'll be spottily off and on for a while. Come June though, I'll have a 2 week vaca and then I'll only be working 3 days a week for the summer! Yay! SOoooooo, on a fun note, I can't remember if I've posted that I've received my May bag or not...but regardless, here it is! lol
> 
> So I got the St. Tropez, Juice Beauty Reflecting Lipgloss in Pink, Yaby concealer in Buff, Mirabella Colour Sheer lipstick in Daydream, Zoya polish in Blu and the bonus UD Moondust Eyeshadow in Glitter Rock! Here are my thoughts...and they're pic heavy!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ACK! Ok, so the insanity of this week has died down for...oh 36 hours I'd say. Enough time for me to try and catch up on my much missed Makeuptalk! Our studio has 2 shows this weekend, then another on the 30th and another on the 2nd, so I'll be spottily off and on for a while. Come June though, I'll have a 2 week vaca and then I'll only be working 3 days a week for the summer! Yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually wore it to work! lol...although I'm a tad artsy/crazy, I don't shy away from funky-fun eye looks...here, I'll show a better pic of what Glitter Rock looked like on for my day:
> ...


 That color is amazing! It looks so great on you! And I LOVE the Daydream, which looks great on you as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the Mirabella in Posy, which i like, but I'm really hoping to trade it for the Daydream. It's killing me trying to be patient and wait to trade it though, I SO want to try that stuff out!!


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was not sure about this color.. but after I gave it a try.. I now realize this color does look ok against pail skin... I ALMOST sold it on ebay.. now I love it!!


 That's a really pretty color on you! I am not normally a fan of yellow either, being a fellow pale girl, but that's such a pretty color! Is it almost light goldish? It looks a little more on the golden side.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 17, 2013)

> I actually wore it to work! lol...although I'm a tad artsy/crazy, I don't shy away from funky-fun eye looks...here, I'll show a better pic of what Glitter Rock looked like on for my day:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I put quite a few coats on, but I didn't apply it wet. Obviously when you step into sunlight, it's gonna sparkle and shine like mad, but this is filtered sunlight and it does appear mauve-ish when the light isn't directly hitting it! I'd definitely wear this often. You could even put a light layer of it over a regular matte eyeshadow just for some shimmery brightness that isn't too overpowering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You are soooooooo pretty!! I've been wearing my UD in glitter rock to work too I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think we are really helping to keep the mailing industry robust.  I wonder how many package delivery have been added over the past couple of years due to these sampling program?
> We've singlehandedly saved the USPS and enriched the economy! I think we all deserve another bag for that


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! Longtime lurker and first-time poster. I got the tracking email for my second bag yesterday. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> I know it's the 'crowd pleaser' bag but I'm hoping against hope that I get the Neely color polish. I can dream.


 Welcome!, I hope I get that color in one of my bags good luck on getting it.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That color is amazing! It looks so great on you! And I LOVE the Daydream, which looks great on you as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the Mirabella in Posy, which i like, but I'm really hoping to trade it for the Daydream. It's killing me trying to be patient and wait to trade it though, I SO want to try that stuff out!!


 I am (most likely) getting a second Mirabella lippie in my bag (shipped yesterday). If I get a second Daydream, I will pm you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone have before/after pictures using the Pacifica bronzing butter? Thinking about ordering some, but I thought I read somewhere that it didn't have much color to it!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 17, 2013)

I wore the yellow Zoya (the name escapes me) to work today and I just can't help it. Every time I look at my nails I just think jaundice! LOL Yeah, I am not even sure I want to use it on my toes. I think I'll give it to a friend who will give it the love it deserves and I will order some I like! BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am (most likely) getting a second Mirabella lippie in my bag (shipped yesterday). If I get a second Daydream, I will pm you!


 Nice! Thanks!


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have before/after pictures using the Pacifica bronzing butter? Thinking about ordering some, but I thought I read somewhere that it didn't have much color to it!


 Oh good lord, it has a lot of color! I am pretty light, so I have to tone it down with regular lotion so it's not to harsh on me. I'll put a little on my arm and take a before and after shot....hold on....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 17, 2013)

Oh great.....now I'm going to have to add the Bronzing Butter to my cart.....I feel it coming! LOL


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (May 17, 2013)

I haven't had time to read the entire thread (finished my last week of college ever yesterday!) but I was wondering if anyone got their replacement April bag this month too. I got mine and luckily my blush was intact this time (but I still can't get that color on looking natural) but there was a blue stain on one side of my bag! I'd be more bummed out if I didn't think that bag would get ruined by one trip in my purse, but I thought they we're sending out new, good bags haha.


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

Ok, here's some pics of the Pacifica Bronzer: 

Here's one of just the product against my arm before I blended it in (I wiped a lot of this off before I blended it, and I also didn't mix it with lotion, so it's just the Pacifica)





And here's what it looks like blended in. I only did a small patch on my arm so you can see the difference in color from my natural skin tone:





There's definitely a lot of color in it! It's also very shimmery, so you want to be careful of that. You can't really see all the shimmer it has in the picture.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 17, 2013)

MY BAG IS OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!! It's finally escaped the realms of the post office and is on a truck!! 



  now... just to wait until I get home from work.


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, here's some pics of the Pacifica Bronzer:
> 
> ...


 I forgot to add that the top pic is without flash, and the bottom is with flash. Also, now you all know why I don't do well with tanning products. Freckles and tans don't mix! There needs to be an option in the quiz for "obnoxiously freckled" skin tone.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 17, 2013)

For anyone who got the Urban Decay shadow and thinks it might be too much, you might want to give it a shot. I thought it looked way way way to glittery in the pan but it's actually quite wearable once it's on my eyes! I suggest patting it over a cream shadow, like a Mac paint pot or a Maybelline Color Tattoo, or a nice primer, to help with fallout though. I still ended up with some glitter on my cheeks, but it brushed away pretty easily.


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone who got the Urban Decay shadow and thinks it might be too much, you might want to give it a shot. I thought it looked way way way to glittery in the pan but it's actually quite wearable once it's on my eyes! I suggest patting it over a cream shadow, like a Mac paint pot or a Maybelline Color Tattoo, or a nice primer, to help with fallout though. I still ended up with some glitter on my cheeks, but it brushed away pretty easily.


 That color is perfect on you! Your eyes are the most amazing color, by the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 17, 2013)

> That color is perfect on you! Your eyes are the most amazing color, by the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! I think it would be gorgeous on brown eyes! I might have to play make up artist on my friend to see how it looks on her. Lol


----------



## simpleiies (May 17, 2013)

Did anyone ever take pictures of the Mirabella glimmer gloss ? Would be interested to see what it looks like inside and how it works, and if the color comes out nice. =]


----------



## tinapickles (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tina, I kind of understand your reaction and 'not wanting to smell like food.'  If you have something specific you are seeking in trade, by all means try to trade it.  If not, you might want to give it a go.  I say this because I read an article about how vanilla was supposed to be particularly alluring to men.  I just so happen to have a small size of the matching lotion, so I'm glad I got the Vanilla rollerball, even though I want the Gardenia too and maybe just a little bit more.  So, I'm hoping for a Gardenia in one of my 2 remaining bags.  But I'm certainly going to put the Vanilla to good use too.  I'll have to do "experiments" with my husband, haha!


 I think it's actually ironic funny that you mention men loving the smell of vanilla. I tried a teensy bit on my wrist prior to going to pick up my boyfriend from work (I applied it about two hours before) and when he got in the car he asked if I had baked some cookies. He was all excited about the prospect of cookies until I told him it was this new perfume. 

Poor guy was so let down that I'm baking cookies for him today.


----------



## alphaloria (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait, so we're saying the JuiceBeauty gloss I got in my Ipsy is half full? because it appears completely full to me, even when I swipe the brush around in the tube, it appears full.....





> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought mine were full too.  ???


Maybe they did make the package a little smaller than the full size? I think I had read somewhere that it was the same package, but who knows, my memory is not always reliable, lol! I do know mine is definitely not full but maybe 3/4 full.


----------



## singerchick (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The products look amazing on you! And you're so pretty. =)


 Thank you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone who got the Urban Decay shadow and thinks it might be too much, you might want to give it a shot. I thought it looked way way way to glittery in the pan but it's actually quite wearable once it's on my eyes! I suggest patting it over a cream shadow, like a Mac paint pot or a Maybelline Color Tattoo, or a nice primer, to help with fallout though. I still ended up with some glitter on my cheeks, but it brushed away pretty easily.


You are gorgeous, no cosmetics needed!

I'm super-jealous of most of you who got the desirable things like the "Daydream" lippie and the light blue polish. I got the Juice Beauty lipgloss in Fig, an ugly orangey-brown color, the Mirabella lipliner which I have no use for, and the flesh-colored Jacqueline nail polish. The Yaby might work,  the St. Tropez will be used, and the bag is cute. Another meh Ipsy for me. All three of my subs let me down this month. I'd like to order Daydream, but I need to punish Ipsy. Ah, what might have been!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 17, 2013)

I finally got my bag as well.  So Cal here!

I got:

Juice Beauty in Fig - First thing I am adding to my "No, thank you" pile.  Just not the right color for me.. bummed..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yaby in Buff - I was shocked that this worked on me.  I don't consider myself tan at all but I live in Southern California so.. I guess the sun has some effect?

Pacifica in Gardenia - Yum yum!  Smells great and seems to last.

Pacifica Lotion in Crushed Coconut Pearl - YUM again.  Does smell like frosting.  I don't think it's TOO glittery for every day use.. maybe I have a a problem?

Zoya in Jaqueline:  Matches my Wall of my parking lot!


----------



## lovepinkk (May 17, 2013)

> I finally got my bag as well.Â  So Cal here! I got: Juice Beauty in Fig - First thing I am adding to my "No, thank you" pile.Â  Just not the right color for me.. bummed..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yaby in Buff - I was shocked that this worked on me.Â  I don't consider myself tan at all but I live in Southern California so.. I guess the sun has some effect? Pacifica in Gardenia - Yum yum!Â  Smells great and seems to last. Pacifica Lotion in Crushed Coconut Pearl - YUM again.Â  Does smell like frosting.Â  I don't think it's TOO glittery for every day use.. maybe I have a a problem? Zoya in Jaqueline:Â  Matches my Wall of my parking lot!


 OOoh that looks gorgeous with the little pearls!


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ACK! Ok, so the insanity of this week has died down for...oh 36 hours I'd say. Enough time for me to try and catch up on my much missed Makeuptalk! Our studio has 2 shows this weekend, then another on the 30th and another on the 2nd, so I'll be spottily off and on for a while. Come June though, I'll have a 2 week vaca and then I'll only be working 3 days a week for the summer! Yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## MareNectaris (May 17, 2013)

I thought my UD Moondust must have list was Intergalactic, Diamond Dog and Space Cowboy, but the pics of Glitter Rock are -amazing-

You guys have me seriously pondering if I can pull off that shade of pink!

I am seriously, seriously wowed by mine- when I first saw the ads for the Moondust, I totally just dismissed them as a new formula relaunch of the the stardust. Now I've got to get a couple more!


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was not sure about this color.. but after I gave it a try.. I now realize this color does look ok against pail skin... I ALMOST sold it on ebay.. now I love it!!


 Looks great on you.


----------



## cheetahchirps (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone know how much the shipping is at Mirabella? I'm not spending $100.00!

nm, I got it for half price and free shipping on Evil Bay.


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone who got the Urban Decay shadow and thinks it might be too much, you might want to give it a shot. I thought it looked way way way to glittery in the pan but it's actually quite wearable once it's on my eyes! I suggest patting it over a cream shadow, like a Mac paint pot or a Maybelline Color Tattoo, or a nice primer, to help with fallout though. I still ended up with some glitter on my cheeks, but it brushed away pretty easily.


 Wow that looks amazing on you.


----------



## ling168 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my bag as well.  So Cal here!
> 
> ...


 
Are those little pearls on your nails? That color definitely looks good on you!


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my bag as well.  So Cal here!
> 
> ...


 Love your mani


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 17, 2013)

Oh Happy Day!  I finally got my Ipsy bag yesterday.

I got:

JuiceBeauty lipgloss in Fig - I love the smell and like the color.  Secretly hoped to get this.

Yaby in Buff - Not sure about it. Will try to make it work.

Zoya in Julie - Already traded for Neely.  The color Julie was almost the exact shade of Julep/Alice that I just got.

Pacifica Coconut bronzing body butter - Super excited to try this.  Smells great!

NuMe - Not super excited about this.  However, will give it a try.

All in all, pleased with the contents, and really love the pattern and colors of the actual bag. Only thing I didn't get that I was hoping for was the Vanilla Pacifica rollerball.  Might have to order it with the Ipsy discount.


----------



## cari12 (May 17, 2013)

May bag finally sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (May 17, 2013)

Bag number 2 is on the way, yay! Finally! Excited to see the colors in this one.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 17, 2013)

I can't believe how big the May thread is!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone who got the Urban Decay shadow and thinks it might be too much, you might want to give it a shot. I thought it looked way way way to glittery in the pan but it's actually quite wearable once it's on my eyes! I suggest patting it over a cream shadow, like a Mac paint pot or a Maybelline Color Tattoo, or a nice primer, to help with fallout though. I still ended up with some glitter on my cheeks, but it brushed away pretty easily.


 You are STUNNING! I'm loving the shadow on you too...is this one Glitter Rock too?



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my bag as well.  So Cal here!
> 
> ...


 I LOVE the tiny detail! Perfect classy elegant touch....lol to matching the wall!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loved your review, and that shadow and lipstick look great on you.


 Thanks girl!







> Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bag number 2 is on the way, yay! Finally! Excited to see the colors in this one.


 Mine too! Finally! Well technically my Mom wanted me to order it for her, but she said she only wants one thing from it lol


----------



## wildsp187 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Are those little pearls on your nails? That color definitely looks good on you!


Thanks!! They are!  I got them at Michael's.  Part of the Martha Stewart Scrapbook collection.. HAHA!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVE the tiny detail! Perfect classy elegant touch....lol to matching the wall!


 
Thank you! They also happen to match the wall at work.  I guess "Jacqueline" is a popular color!


----------



## ling168 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!! They are!  I got them at Michael's.  Part of the Martha Stewart Scrapbook collection.. HAHA!


 Definitely creative! They're cute!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 17, 2013)

> You are STUNNING! I'm loving the shadow on you too...is this one Glitter Rock ?


 Thank you and yes! I have the green/black one (Zodiac?) coming my way too, but I am not sure how that one is going to work with my blue eyes. I will give it a shot. If nothing else I can wet it with my Pixi eye shadow sealer to make a liner and use it that way.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2013)

I got Moonspoon, and while at first I was unsure about it, I love it! It isn't as dark as it appears in the pan, sheer and just silver glittery goodness. I now really want the pink, purple, and green ones!

I am loving the luminizing body butter, too...I don't find it too glittery for daily use, I've been using it on my neck, chest, and a bit on my arms. It smells so good, and I'm fussy about coconut.


----------



## Shanny81 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my bag today.  It feels like waiting forever especially when I'm in the later shipments.  Not happy with my bag, not because of the size/value of products, but because nothing will work for me...maybe the Zoya.
> 
> ...


 I think you got my concealer!  I got Pecan, which is hilarious for a fair skinned redhead with pink tones. I think Ipsy could do some work on their data.  I know they just plug it into program and the program makes the connections for them, but unless a redhead tans A LOT most are not going to be pulling off Pecan.  But I loved everything else so no real complaints.


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Moonspoon, and while at first I was unsure about it, I love it! It isn't as dark as it appears in the pan, sheer and just silver glittery goodness. I now really want the pink, purple, and green ones!
> 
> I am loving the luminizing body butter, too...I don't find it too glittery for daily use, I've been using it on my neck, chest, and a bit on my arms. It smells so good, and I'm fussy about coconut.


 Ooh, now I may just have to buy the luminizing body butter!


----------



## katlyne (May 17, 2013)

Is it weird that I just imagined people painting entire walls with nail polish?



> Thank you! They also happen to match the wall at work.Â  I guess "Jacqueline" is a popular color!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it weird that I just imagined people painting entire walls with nail polish?


That would be an AWESOME wall


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some pics! (Forgive me, I have a horrible camera, so I resorted to Instagram!)
> 
> ...


 You look so pretty! You look like a 1970s actress with your perfect cheekbones and freckles!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Pecan when I needed Vanilla, too! Same thing...fair skinned redhead with pink tones. Not a thing I can use that shade for.


Did ANYONE get Vanilla???


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone is put off by the brightness of the Mirabella lipstick in pixie, don't worry! It goes on sheer, and just gives a pop of color. I used it (and the Yaby in Buff) today, and was really happy. Here's a horrible cellphone picture to show how the color applies.


 The lipstick looks so good on you with your coloring. You are lovely! You look like a fairy from a Froud illustration!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone who got the Urban Decay shadow and thinks it might be too much, you might want to give it a shot. I thought it looked way way way to glittery in the pan but it's actually quite wearable once it's on my eyes! I suggest patting it over a cream shadow, like a Mac paint pot or a Maybelline Color Tattoo, or a nice primer, to help with fallout though. I still ended up with some glitter on my cheeks, but it brushed away pretty easily.


 WOW! beautiful! Your hair is like a mermaid and your coloring is perfect for these shades.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it weird that I just imagined people painting entire walls with nail polish?


I actually thought about painting my nails with wall paint.. HAHA I wonder how long THAT would last! Just dip and clean up!

  DIPPABLE NAIL POLISH with finger protectors of course!  DO IT


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually wore it to work! lol...although I'm a tad artsy/crazy, I don't shy away from funky-fun eye looks...here, I'll show a better pic of what Glitter Rock looked like on for my day:
> ...


 *OK!! IT'S OFFICIAL!! WE HAVE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL GROUP OF LADIES ON THE INTERNET!!!! You look awesome and i love the shadow. *


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Are those little pearls on your nails? That color definitely looks good on you!


 Yes! Beaches and sand-- gorgeous color on you and dressed up beach look.


----------



## Krendall (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if this pic will show up clearly, but my bag has been out for delivery since Tuesday!  What the HELL is going on?  There is an expected delivery date of the 16th.  Well, it is 11:50PM and I have no bag yet.  I don't even care what's in it anymore; I am so pissed!  My coworker got her bag on Monday!  We live in the same town.  I miss the old shipping when I used to get my bag the same day as the shipping email!!!


 Package still not here today.  I just called USPS and opened a claim.  I want to SCREAM.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *OK!! IT'S OFFICIAL!! WE HAVE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL GROUP OF LADIES ON THE INTERNET!!!! You look awesome and i love the shadow. *


Thanks hun!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the glitter rock as well and I've been wetting an angle brush and just pressing a little bit over my black eyeliner.. it gives your eyes a little twinkle but still looks pretty subtle
> 
> ...


 ooh! I love that idea! Sounds so cute. Post a pic!


----------



## harlowekitty (May 17, 2013)

> Did ANYONE get Vanilla???


 I received vanilla in one of my bags! Haven't used it yet, but that's cause I'm usually too lay to use concealer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I probably need to try it out, though; my skin is not what it once was, especially after having babies. I love them to death, but my skin has definitely pid the price!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was not sure about this color.. but after I gave it a try.. I now realize this color does look ok against pail skin... I ALMOST sold it on ebay.. now I love it!!


 This is gorgeous-- like a golden pearl. I am going to have get Piaf and Neely (the mint) they are both gorgeous.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *harlowekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received vanilla in one of my bags! Haven't used it yet, but that's cause I'm usually too lay to use concealer!
> 
> ...


Those hormones will definitely do that to ya! When you try out the vanilla, show us swatches, I'm very interested in what it looks like!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, here's some pics of the Pacifica Bronzer:
> 
> ...


 I think it looks nice on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyd (May 17, 2013)

My first bag finally shipped on Wednesday. (allegedly) Has tracking info shown up for anyone with bags that went out on Wed?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

I may or may not have gone on eBay and got the Mirabella lip gloss in the fancy packaging (and while shopping with the same seller grabbed the Sation Of Corset I'll Call You) 





Can I just say?

ZOMG!! THE PACKAGING IS MORE ADORABLE IN PERSON AND I AM CRAZY ABOUT THE COLOR!!!!

rilly pigmented reddish/hot pink kinda iridescent and sparkly. not sticky and mositurizing feeling.  

I AM WEARING IT RIGHT NOW IN MY PAJAMAS WITH NO OTHER MAKEUP ON like a dork. ROF 





My lips are ready for a night on the town. the rest of me is scrubbed up and ready to go to bed early.


----------



## cari12 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepinkk (May 17, 2013)

In case anyone was wondering what the UD Glitter Rock looks like with brown eyes.. I've been wearing this look to work and I think it's pretty subtle, just gives a nice little twinkle 



 

I used it wet with an angled eyeliner brush and just put it along my lash line. Honestly to me it looks more purple than pink?? Even though it's supposed to be pink according to their description.. idk

Edit: Oh and did I mention I'm IN LOVE with this stuff?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did. On the account where I said I had "medium" skin tone. Haha.


OMG that's crazy lol...I'm listed as the fairest fair skin ever on there and I still got buff!


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it looks nice on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well thank, you same name friend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never ever use this stuff on my arms, but my legs are fortunately not as freckled, so I use it to get a nice mellow color when I wear shorts or skirts, and it works out pretty well for that.


----------



## cari12 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Trixieboo (May 17, 2013)

So I FINALLY received my bag:

Contents:

Yaby in Buff (not sure if this is going to work on my very fair skin)

St Tropez - I don't want to tan or look tan. 

NuMe - Hmm, worth a try. Was hoping for the Macadamia

Zoya - Jacqueline - meh

Juice Beauty - Pink (the darkest color)

Overall, considering that this bag was super late getting to me - and this is my first bag - we're not at a good start. I'm definitely going to be trading the st. tropez for a vanilla rollerball. I'll most likely use everything except for the st tropez. Considering this is the first time that the bags have been more custom, I'm hoping they'll get it right next month. 

My bag weight .5491


----------



## casualbeauty (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they did make the package a little smaller than the full size? I think I had read somewhere that it was the same package, but who knows, my memory is not always reliable, lol! I do know mine is definitely not full but maybe 3/4 full.


 I believe they just put in half.  We received 0.14 oz and according to Juice Beauty, they're full size is 0.28 oz. Womp womp. I so thought the gloss was a full size lol.


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2013)

My bag is finally here! Fair skin naturally got buff concealer. And pink polish, as predicted when I saw the email with the default bag. That's being traded with a coworker. She got the blue and wants the pink. I wanted the blue and will never wear the pink, so that works out for both of us. And I received the gardenia roller. I had no preference on that one. I have this scent in shower gel and body butter, so I knew I liked it, but I would have been happy with the vanilla -- or, really, any of their scents. I love pretty much everything they make! And the lip sheer: Posy. I like bold color, so I would actually like something the color in the tube, which makes me think it will be a nice, subtle wash of my kind of color once it's actually applied. The brow gel will be headed off to swaps, though. Totally not my kind of thing at all.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 17, 2013)

Here is a picture of vanilla vs buff on my pale skin. Sorry, I am really bad at doing swatch pictures. Vanilla is on the left, Buff is on the right.


----------



## lissa1307 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to add that the top pic is without flash, and the bottom is with flash. Also, now you all know why I don't do well with tanning products. Freckles and tans don't mix! There needs to be an option in the quiz for "obnoxiously freckled" skin tone.


 i agree...i got the st tropez...i might be able to use it with lotion on my legs ( i tried on my arms and omg...lol) but freckles that resemble a dot to dot gone crazy do not mix with tans.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used it wet with an angled eyeliner brush and just put it along my lash line. Honestly to me it looks more purple than pink?? Even though it's supposed to be pink according to their description.. idk
> 
> Edit: Oh and did I mention I'm IN LOVE with this stuff?


 Beautiful! It totally looks purple in the pot and when it was in the shiny UD purple foil box-- it reflected out the same color to me. I thought it was mislabled and that i had gotten Intergalactic (the violet one)


----------



## pengutango (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did ANYONE get Vanilla???


 Me! 




 I had "medium" as my skin tone. Like a lot of people said, they really messed up with matching most people. Either too light or too dark, but if you were one of the lucky ones, ya actually got one that matched. Considering a lot of people seem to be getting "Buff" despite have "fair" or "light" for their skin tone, I might be getting that in my 2nd bag since I did put "fair" as my skin tone.



> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks pretty on ya and yeah, in the pic, it definitely looks purple. Could it just be a lighting perhaps?



> Originally Posted by *casualbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe they just put in half.  We received 0.14 oz and according to Juice Beauty, they're full size is 0.28 oz. Womp womp. I so thought the gloss was a full size lol.


 Yeah, I thought it was full size too. From what I've noticed, I think we got the full size bottle (as in height), but if you take a look at the ones on their site, the gloss goes all the way to the bottle of the container, unlike ours where there's a gap.


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 17, 2013)

> I actually wore it to work! lol...although I'm a tad artsy/crazy, I don't shy away from funky-fun eye looks...here, I'll show a better pic of what Glitter Rock looked like on for my day:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I put quite a few coats on, but I didn't apply it wet. Obviously when you step into sunlight, it's gonna sparkle and shine like mad, but this is filtered sunlight and it does appear mauve-ish when the light isn't directly hitting it! I'd definitely wear this often. You could even put a light layer of it over a regular matte eyeshadow just for some shimmery brightness that isn't too overpowering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That looks great on you! I want that color now... You are so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks great on you! I want that color now...
> 
> You are so pretty


Aw, thank you so much!


----------



## cg0112358 (May 17, 2013)

Which shades of Moondust did Ipsy send out this month?


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well thank, you same name friend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never ever use this stuff on my arms, but my legs are fortunately not as freckled, so I use it to get a nice mellow color when I wear shorts or skirts, and it works out pretty well for that.






 Nice to meet you! Yes we are twinsies.

Except I don't even bother with any sort of self-tan anything. In my photo that is my boyfriend (who is Caucasian) and me. He is a normal colored white person. This was taken in February so he has no tan. I am just white like a statue!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cg0112358* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which shades of Moondust did Ipsy send out this month?


 I've seen:

Space Cowboy

Moonspoon

Glitter Rock

Zodiac

has anyone else seen/received Diamond Dog, Intergalactic, or Stargazer?

(every time I say/type Intergalactic, the Beastie Boys song gets stuck in my head... 



)


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 17, 2013)

> I've seen: Space Cowboy Moonspoon Glitter Rock Zodiac has anyone else seen/received Diamond Dog, Intergalactic, or Stargazer? (every time I say/type Intergalactic, the Beastie Boys song gets stuck in my head...Â
> 
> 
> 
> )


 I received Stargazer. It's stunning in the package... i haven't used it yet.


----------



## JamieO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen:
> 
> ...


 Baha! Me too!


----------



## SonyaB (May 17, 2013)

> I've seen: Space Cowboy Moonspoon Glitter Rock Zodiac has anyone else seen/received Diamond Dog, Intergalactic, or Stargazer? (every time I say/type Intergalactic, the Beastie Boys song gets stuck in my head...Â
> 
> 
> 
> )


 I received intergalactic in my bag. I really like it.


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (May 17, 2013)

After seeing all of you beautiful ladies rocking all the Moondust shadows, I think I need them all! *swoon*


----------



## pengutango (May 17, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've seen:

Space Cowboy

Moonspoon

Glitter Rock

Zodiac

has anyone else seen/received Diamond Dog, Intergalactic, or Stargazer?

(every time I say/type Intergalactic, the Beastie Boys song gets stuck in my head... 



)



> Originally Posted by *cg0112358* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which shades of Moondust did Ipsy send out this month?


 All 7 shades of the line were given out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Magicalmom beat me to it in saying all of the shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

I think I've seen people mention all the shades, but diamond dog. Someone out there must have gotten it, right?

I got moonspoon. So sparkly!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I get that too (nylons). What's funny is that I'm half Irish and half Cherokee....you can totally see the Irish side in me...but people give me the funniest looks when I say I'm half Cherokee...they just stare like they think I'm joking and they're waiting for the punchline....like this:


 OMG CheshireCookie! I too am Irish and Cherokee. I don't know how much, and I think there's probably something else in there like English or German on my dad's side. But on my mom's side, my grandma came from an Irish family. My grandpa always said one of his great-great-great-great grandmothers (not sure how far back) had lived on an Indian reservation. I've tried, but have never been able to trace it, I'm afraid, but I always thought grandpa looked very Cherokee to me. And like you, the Irish comes through, but all I got from the Cherokee side is pretty much high cheekbones. I do have odd hair. I have fine hairs that are pretty blonde, medium hairs that are brown, and thick coarse hairs that are black. Mostly, the brown wins out as the thin and thick hairs are in the minority. I have always wondered, though, if the coarse black hairs came from my Cherokee heritage or if it hints I may have some African American in me too. But if I tried to claim I was part Irish and part African American, as pale as I am, I would get looks even stranger than if I said I was part Cherokee, I think. Glad to hear I'm not the only one though.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's actually ironic funny that you mention men loving the smell of vanilla. I tried a teensy bit on my wrist prior to going to pick up my boyfriend from work (I applied it about two hours before) and when he got in the car he asked if I had baked some cookies. He was all excited about the prospect of cookies until I told him it was this new perfume.
> 
> Poor guy was so let down that I'm baking cookies for him today.


 So funny! Forget the Pacifica. Seduce him with baked goods, lol!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did ANYONE get Vanilla???


 CheshireCookie--I said my skin coloring was "light" on my first account and I got Buff.  On my second account, I chose "fair" and I did in fact get Vanilla.  I'm thinking I may be somewhere between the two colors.  I tried the Vanilla but not the Buff yet.  I found the Vanilla to be too light, actually, and I didn't find that it blended too easily.  I'm actually kind of glad I didn't fall in love with it, as Yaby shipping to the US is insane, if I recall right.  I've been using Exuviance concealer in light and blending it with foundation to make it darker.  I'm thinking of trying Kat Von D's concealer next.  On Sephora's site, shade #16 looked like it would be the best match--fair and pinkish.  But in the store, I swatched #16 and #18 and it seemed like #18 was better for me, even though on the computer it looks too yellow based.  That is making me hesitate in ordering.  But honestly, I don't think anyone is missing much if they can't use the Yaby concealer.  I was new to Ipsy as of last month, so I didn't get the Rx palette or a Yaby eyeshadow.  Maybe their shadows are better?  Still probably not worth the shipping costs though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG CheshireCookie! I too am Irish and Cherokee. I don't know how much, and I think there's probably something else in there like English or German on my dad's side. But on my mom's side, my grandma came from an Irish family. My grandpa always said one of his great-great-great-great grandmothers (not sure how far back) had lived on an Indian reservation. I've tried, but have never been able to trace it, I'm afraid, but I always thought grandpa looked very Cherokee to me. And like you, the Irish comes through, but all I got from the Cherokee side is pretty much high cheekbones. I do have odd hair. I have fine hairs that are pretty blonde, medium hairs that are brown, and thick coarse hairs that are black. Mostly, the brown wins out as the thin and thick hairs are in the minority. I have always wondered, though, if the coarse black hairs came from my Cherokee heritage or if it hints I may have some African American in me too. But if I tried to claim I was part Irish and part African American, as pale as I am, I would get looks even stranger than if I said I was part Cherokee, I think. Glad to hear I'm not the only one though.


 ACK! That's so awesome! I've never met anyone who was half-Irish and half-Cherokee too! Yeah, I've got the higher cheekbones and the melancholy eyes from my Cherokee side. Now my BROTHER, HE looks Cherokee! He's got darker tanned skin, deep brown eyes, almost black hair and his face is shaped exactly the same as mine. My father's side is the Cherokee, and what's weird is all the women in my family tend to look exactly the same and all the men look the same. SO WEIRD lol.


----------



## pengutango (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally had to pull up the UD site to make the list!  I seriously want them all, but I'm not paying $20 a pop!  Hopefully they'll come out with a palette...


 Definitely! All of my other UD shadows are in palettes... which if I think about it, I only have the Naked palette, which I had to convince myself to buy. 



 It worked out though since I do love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise, I'd wait 'til they had a sale, which even then, I've never paid any amount of money for a single pan of eyeshadow... EVER. Though, I think I'd be better off with only certain colors since I have swatched them all at Sephora and I didn't love all of them. But, at the right price, I'd buy the palette.


----------



## bonita22 (May 17, 2013)

> Did ANYONE get Vanilla???


 My sister did! She has olive/tan skin though lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CheshireCookie--I said my skin coloring was "light" on my first account and I got Buff.  On my second account, I chose "fair" and I did in fact get Vanilla.  I'm thinking I may be somewhere between the two colors.  I tried the Vanilla but not the Buff yet.  I found the Vanilla to be too light, actually, and I didn't find that it blended too easily.  I'm actually kind of glad I didn't fall in love with it, as Yaby shipping to the US is insane, if I recall right.  I've been using Exuviance concealer in light and blending it with foundation to make it darker.  I'm thinking of trying Kat Von D's concealer next.  On Sephora's site, shade #16 looked like it would be the best match--fair and pinkish.  But in the store, I swatched #16 and #18 and it seemed like #18 was better for me, even though on the computer it looks too yellow based.  That is making me hesitate in ordering.  But honestly, I don't think anyone is missing much if they can't use the Yaby concealer.  I was new to Ipsy as of last month, so I didn't get the Rx palette or a Yaby eyeshadow.  Maybe their shadows are better?  Still probably not worth the shipping costs though.


I'm thinking I'm going to order Vanilla and mix it with the Buff, although, currently the Buff still works excellently on me! The formula is terrific.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, and all the ladies I've seen mention it have been tan or dark skinned!


Dat's just cray-cray. lol....seriously, it's bizarre. ALTHOUGH, here's hoping! When I filled out the profile for my mom, I did list her as having medium/tan skin, so maybe I'll get the vanilla yet! lol (just thought of this...this may confuse people who may have read above that my Mom is Irish and fair...I'm adopted, and the biological family I've been referring to is the Irish on my Mom's side, but the Mom that I ordered the bag for is my adopted family....just to clarify....I know....I get confused too, don't feel bad



)


----------



## BisousDarling (May 17, 2013)

I finally got my bag! Hooooray! It had:

Yaby Concealer in Buff (this is the profile that has Fair as the skin shaded)

Zoya in Jacqueline - HOORAY, I really wanted this color

Macadamia Oil

Pacifica Bronzing Lotion

Juice Beauty Gloss in Champagne

weight: .67

I really wanted the St. Tropez at first, but after seeing that the Pacifica bronzing lotion had quite a bit of color, I'm still happy with it. I REALLY wanted the lipstick, so I ordered a second bag last week to make sure that I get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cg0112358* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (May 17, 2013)

I am so jealous of all the Moondust! I had two bags and my daughter had one and we didn't get one.. I did the two referrals off of her account, so I should get something next month, but with my luck it will the bracelet, womp womp lol


----------



## mindcaviar (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> (every time I say/type Intergalactic, the Beastie Boys song gets stuck in my head...
> ...


 YES! Me, too!


----------



## Xiang (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *simpleiies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone ever take pictures of the Mirabella glimmer gloss ? Would be interested to see what it looks like inside and how it works, and if the color comes out nice. =]


 I think it is this one she uses at 2:05? It might be a different shade though. I really want to try this gloss too!! The packaging looks like so much fun!!


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 17, 2013)

> I am so jealous of all the Moondust! I had two bags and my daughter had one and we didn't get one.. I did the two referrals off of her account, so I should get something next month, but with my luck it will the bracelet, womp womp lol


 I want the bracelet - so if i get another shadow and you get the bracelet maybe we can trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (May 17, 2013)

I am overall very happy with my bag but for sure people are getting crazy concealer colors, I am somewhere between light and medium and I got pecan, the darkest one.  It's up for trade.  I am very happy I got the gardenia rollerball and Julie Zoya and no tanning products  YAY.  Does anyone know which shades have come out on the lipstick?  That's in my next bag


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone want to trade? I received Space Cowboy but would love Zodiac!


 I think you're the first person I've seen who actually wants to trade their Space Cowboy! I wish I had gotten zodiac so I could trade you. Alas, I have moonspoon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it is this one she uses at 2:05? It might be a different shade though. I really want to try this gloss too!! The packaging looks like so much fun!!


 I BOUGHT THIS ON eBAY!! lol I wanted it in my bag soooooooooooooo badly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is as gorgeous as it looks in pics and on camera.


----------



## blondie415 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ACK! That's so awesome! I've never met anyone who was half-Irish and half-Cherokee too! Yeah, I've got the higher cheekbones and the melancholy eyes from my Cherokee side. Now my BROTHER, HE looks Cherokee! He's got darker tanned skin, deep brown eyes, almost black hair and his face is shaped exactly the same as mine. My father's side is the Cherokee, and what's weird is all the women in my family tend to look exactly the same and all the men look the same. SO WEIRD lol.


 That is neat! I have german and Cherokee in me. I have blond hair, blue eyes and dark skin. I got the higher cheekbones also.


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you're the first person I've seen who actually wants to trade their Space Cowboy! I wish I had gotten zodiac so I could trade you. Alas, I have moonspoon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i have too many neutrals at the moment lols so not interested in it! moonspoon looks gorgeous! i would totally use that but i'm eyeing zodiac so so so so bad.. haha


----------



## pengutango (May 18, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

does anyone want to trade? I received Space Cowboy but would love Zodiac!
I think you're the first person I've seen who actually wants to trade their Space Cowboy! I wish I had gotten zodiac so I could trade you. Alas, I have moonspoon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really want Zodiac and I got Moonspoon too! &gt;.&lt; Found people who want to trade it on Facebook, but sadly, not for Moonspoon, but other colors, like Intergalactic, which doesn't seem to really appear up on the trading block.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, here's some pics of the Pacifica Bronzer:
> 
> ...


 THANK YOU!! This is exactly what I was hoping it would look like. Added to my Pacifica cart


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 18, 2013)

I wanted glitter rock or space cowboy but got stargazer. Stargazer is very pretty but i prefer pinks/browns/purples.


----------



## ling168 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did ANYONE get Vanilla???


 I did lol

ETA: I do hair my skin tone as 'fair' on my profile.


----------



## mcpout (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sister did! She has olive/tan skin though lol


 I got vanilla and I have tan/olive skin too! 

It looks powder white on my skintone lol


----------



## ling168 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sooooo pretty! I love how purple shadows/liners compliment every eye color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (May 18, 2013)

Yay I finally got my bag!!! I thought it was awesome but I know I already have a Pacifica body luminizer and I will never use the Yaby concealer since it is too dark and I won't use the Urban Decay Moondust eyeshadow since it is silver so I'm putting them in a giveaway I'm having on my blog. If you would like to join the giveaway feel free =] my blog is in my signature. The Pacifica roll=on perfume smells sooooo good!!!! And I love the Zoya polish, it is actually my first one!!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 18, 2013)

I got buff and it looked to be a good match on my hand but was too light once on the face.  I'm using it as a contouring cream on chin, nose and brow.  

Now I'm hoping to get a darker color in my supplemental orders so I can use that as contour on cheeks!


----------



## zadidoll (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got buff and it looked to be a good match on my hand but was too light once on the face.  I'm using it as a contouring cream on chin, nose and brow.
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you mean highlighter? If it's lighter I can understand using it as a highlighter but not as a contour.


 Yes I do mean highlighter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 18, 2013)

Argh. I placed my Pacifica order on Monday, and it should have arrived yesterday according to USPS, but now it's "not updated for delivery"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not sure what to do, I guess give it a couple days then contact Pacifica CS. 

  

  YOUR LABEL NUMBER
SERVICE
STATUS OF YOUR ITEM
DATE &amp; TIME
LOCATION
FEATURES
 

Priority MailÂ®
Delivery status not updated
May 17, 2013, 12:10 am

*Expected Delivery By:*
May 16, 2013 

USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
 
 
 
Out for Delivery
May 16, 2013, 10:10 am
CHICAGO, IL


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i have too many neutrals at the moment lols so not interested in it! moonspoon looks gorgeous! i would totally use that but i'm eyeing zodiac so so so so bad.. haha


 I love neutrals and earth tones the most! BUT, I will say, the longer the Moonspoon sits here, the more curious I am to try it. If I don't trade it soon, I probably will. it is really pretty. All of the colors are, actually. I love a good shimmery eye!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh. I placed my Pacifica order on Monday, and it should have arrived yesterday according to USPS, but now it's "not updated for delivery"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not sure what to do, I guess give it a couple days then contact Pacifica CS.
> 
> ...


----------



## akelley0819 (May 18, 2013)

Ipsy seriously uses the slowest shipping method. It's taken 2 days to cross 2 states...8 or so more to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyd (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *akelley0819* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ipsy seriously uses the slowest shipping method. It's taken 2 days to cross 2 states...8 or so more to go


 Did your bag go out on Wed? I'm still waiting for DHL to recognize my tracking info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinapickles (May 18, 2013)

This is the Mirabella lipstick Posy in my lips. My lips are a but dark but Posy provides a lovely tiny that's about two shade darker.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 18, 2013)

> This is the Mirabella lipstick Posy in my lips. My lips are a but dark but Posy provides a lovely tiny that's about two shade darker.


 Love the color on you! And, oh, you've got gorgeous hair and beautiful clear skin! I'm jelly! Mine is the exact opposite lol. . Takes a mean flat iron and serious goo to come even close!


----------



## tinapickles (May 18, 2013)

Why thank you!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 18, 2013)

The tracking on DHL hasn't updated since it shipped, on the 15th. But according to the USPS tracking, it entered my state today! Too bad it was too late for delivery today. Monday hopefully.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 18, 2013)

> Why thank you!


 Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 18, 2013)

***Hey guys!--Sephora Sun Safety Kit is FINALLY available for purchase online. I just ordered mine and THEN saw the email about it, lol! Just luck that I went there to check. I think you aren't allowed to post links here, right? Sooo...just go to Sephora's home page and search for "sun safety kit" and it should come up. Although, it indicates it is only available to 'beauty insiders.' I doubt anyone on here is NOT a beauty insider already. Still, if you can't pull it up, that might be why. Just wanted to get the word out as I know a LOT of people have been waiting on this and it will sell out quickly. Enjoy!!!

Edit: Actually, I had not checked the email but it mentioned being ready for summer, so I just assumed the kit would be announced in there. It was not. I wonder if I snuck in and ordered the kit when I wasn't supposed to be able to order it yet? Still, my order went through. Maybe they want the word to get out slowly to avoid crashing their website, lol, so they are not going to send out emails about it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 18, 2013)

Here's a pic of the kit:


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the Mirabella lipstick Posy in my lips. My lips are a but dark but Posy provides a lovely tiny that's about two shade darker.


 I'm hoping I get that one. I do not want Pixie as I think it looks too coral and I don't do coral, lol! Very pretty color on you. I think our skin tones are similar, so this pic makes me want it even more!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the Mirabella lipstick Posy in my lips. My lips are a but dark but Posy provides a lovely tiny that's about two shade darker.


 Love this shade on you. Looks really pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's like reddish-pink shade, right?


----------



## tinapickles (May 18, 2013)

> Love this shade on you. Looks really pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's like reddish-pink shade, right?


 It's like a pinkish raspberry color. Cool not warm.


----------



## pengutango (May 18, 2013)

Just checked my tracking for my 2nd bag and it's already in NJ and been handed over to USPS. Definitely quicker than my 1st bag, go figure. XD Will probably get it by Monday or Tuesday at latest. Sooner than I thought I'd get it, which is great since I was going to Cape Cod for Memorial Day weekend on Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 18, 2013)

1437 unread posts....what? Gonna go back and muddle thru as many as I can.

Disappointed because my Ipsy bags has yet to grace my mailbox and I don't even know where it is because my tracking code isn't working. It's not worked I received my shipping email over a week ago. Emailed Ipsy about it but haven't received a response yet except the automated one that said they received my email and they would answer soon.

On a better note, I received my Pacifica order (boy, they ship FAST)! I haven't had a chance to try everything I ordered but the body butter I ordered in French Lilac is DEVINE!


----------



## akelley0819 (May 18, 2013)

> Did your bag go out on Wed? I'm still waiting for DHL to recognize my tracking info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, I got the email Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyd (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *akelley0819* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks to be me, I guess. I also tried the tracking number in the USPS tracking. Nada. Posted this on Ipsy's FB page: "I am excited to receive my May bag, but the tracking info I received on Wednesday evening hasn't yet updated. It's still showing "no results found for your search." Is this happening to anyone else?"

The mod didn't like it, and hid it from their page. This is seriously making me question resubbing. Grr.


----------



## ling168 (May 18, 2013)

I kind of wish I hadn't traded this color now! It looks really good on you.



> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the Mirabella lipstick Posy in my lips. My lips are a but dark but Posy provides a lovely tiny that's about two shade darker.


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 18, 2013)

> Here's a pic of the kit:


 How much is it?


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 18, 2013)

Addiction Alert:

I'm obsessed with the Juice Beauty reflecting gloss in the color fig.  I love the smell, the color and the smooth way it goes on, not sticky at all.  It's great and I can not stop re-applying it!


----------



## MissTrix (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much is it?


  It's $30 but $20 of that goes to The Skin Cancer Foundation. Here's a list of what you get:

- 0.03 oz bareMineralsÂ® Original Mineral Veil Broad Spectrum SPF 25 - bareMineralsÂ® Mini Flawless Application Brush - 0.5 oz BosciaÂ® Self-Defense Antioxidant Moisture Broad Spectrum SPF 30 - 0.3 oz Clarins UV Plus HP Sunscreen Multi-Protection Broad Spectrum SPF 40 - 0.25 oz Dr. BrandtÂ® Signature FlexitoneÂ® BB Cream SPF 30 - 1 Towelette Dr. Dennis Gross Skincareâ„¢ Alpha BetaÂ® Glow Padâ„¢ - 0.5 oz Josie Maran Cosmetics Argan Daily Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 40 - 0.5 oz LancÃ´me Bienfait Multi-Vital SPF 30 Cream - 0.5 oz L'Occitane Immortelle Brightening Hand Care SPF 20 - 0.16 oz Miracle Skin Transformer Miracle Skin Transformer Face SPF 20 - 0.5 oz Ole Henriksen Protect the Truth SPF 50+ - 0.5 oz Origins A Perfect Worldâ„¢ SPF 25 Age-Defense Moisturizer with White Tea - 0.5 oz Peter Thomas Roth Clinical Skincare Max Sheer Day Moisture DefenseÂ® Lotion SPF 30 - 0.169 oz Sephora Collection Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15 Sunscreen - 0.64 oz Ultimate Protection Cream+ Broad Spectrum SPF 50+ - 0.25 oz Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer SPF 20 with Dermaxylâ„¢ Complex - 1.69 oz St. Tropez One Night Only Instant Glow Body Lotion - 0.5 oz Tarte Brazilliance Skin Rejuvenating Maracuja Self Tanner - 0.14 oz Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Matte Bronzing Powder with Real Cocoa - Cosmetic bag


----------



## MissTrix (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Addiction Alert:
> 
> I'm obsessed with the Juice Beauty reflecting gloss in the color fig.  I love the smell, the color and the smooth way it goes on, not sticky at all.  It's great and I can not stop re-applying it!


 I got it in Pink &amp; I love it too! It actually reminds me a lot of Urban Decay Big Fatty lip plumper gloss which I've been dying to find a dupe of ever since they stopped making it. Juice doesn't have any plumping properties, of course, but the texture is the same &amp; that's what I loved most about Big Fatty.


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it weird that I just imagined people painting entire walls with nail polish?
> That would be an AWESOME wall


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may or may not have gone on eBay and got the Mirabella lip gloss in the fancy packaging (and while shopping with the same seller grabbed the Sation Of Corset I'll Call You)
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the Mirabella lipstick Posy in my lips. My lips are a but dark but Posy provides a lovely tiny that's about two shade darker.


 


> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of wish I hadn't traded this color now! It looks really good on you.


 Very Pretty.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I got my bag (yay for the mail being early today!) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I did some quick swatches and took a photo (not the best, but the colors are pretty spot on for how they look to me).
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for the review and pics!! Wish my bag would hurry and get here!


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the Mirabella lipstick Posy in my lips. My lips are a but dark but Posy provides a lovely tiny that's about two shade darker.


 That color looks great on you!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the Mirabella lipstick Posy in my lips. My lips are a but dark but Posy provides a lovely tiny that's about two shade darker.


 Oh, that's gorg!!


----------



## cg0112358 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Addiction Alert:
> 
> I'm obsessed with the Juice Beauty reflecting gloss in the color fig.  I love the smell, the color and the smooth way it goes on, not sticky at all.  It's great and I can not stop re-applying it!


 I love mine, too! I got Fig in my bag and have already traded to get the pink as well. I'm tempted to buy the set off their site just to have extras...


----------



## dressupthedog (May 18, 2013)

I don't even like lipgloss, but I LOVE the Juice Beauty gloss in Pink. I'm SO glad I got it in my bag. I can't stop applying it either.


----------



## tnorth1852 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't even like lipgloss, but I LOVE the Juice Beauty gloss in Pink. I'm SO glad I got it in my bag. I can't stop applying it either.


Yay! Glad it's not just me! I have had that gloss glued to my lips since the minute I opened it. It's definitely my favorite!! I'm not much a gloss girl because most I find are too "sticky" for my preference... this is amazing! I'm hoping to try to trade my Mirabella sheer lip color for another Juice Beauty gloss! Yipeeee!!


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 18, 2013)

> Â It's $30 but $20 of that goes toÂ The Skin Cancer Foundation. Here's a list of what you get: - 0.03 oz bareMineralsÂ® Original Mineral Veil Broad Spectrum SPF 25Â  - bareMineralsÂ® Mini Flawless Application BrushÂ  - 0.5 oz BosciaÂ® Self-Defense Antioxidant Moisture Broad Spectrum SPF 30Â  - 0.3 oz Clarins UV Plus HP Sunscreen Multi-Protection Broad Spectrum SPF 40Â  - 0.25 oz Dr. BrandtÂ® Signature FlexitoneÂ® BB Cream SPF 30Â  - 1 Towelette Dr. Dennis Gross Skincareâ„¢ Alpha BetaÂ® Glow Padâ„¢Â  - 0.5 oz Josie Maran Cosmetics Argan Daily Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 40Â  - 0.5 oz LancÃ´me Bienfait Multi-Vital SPF 30 CreamÂ  - 0.5 oz L'Occitane Immortelle Brightening Hand Care SPF 20Â  - 0.16 oz Miracle Skin Transformer Miracle Skin Transformer Face SPF 20Â  - 0.5 oz Ole Henriksen Protect the Truth SPF 50+Â  - 0.5 oz Origins A Perfect Worldâ„¢ SPF 25 Age-Defense Moisturizer with White TeaÂ  - 0.5 oz Peter Thomas Roth Clinical Skincare Max Sheer Day Moisture DefenseÂ® Lotion SPF 30Â  - 0.169 oz Sephora Collection Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15 SunscreenÂ  - 0.64 oz Ultimate Protection Cream+ Broad Spectrum SPF 50+Â  - 0.25 oz Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer SPF 20 with Dermaxylâ„¢ ComplexÂ  - 1.69 oz St. Tropez One Night Only Instant Glow Body LotionÂ  - 0.5 oz Tarte Brazilliance Skin Rejuvenating Maracuja Self TannerÂ  - 0.14 oz Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Matte Bronzing Powder with Real CocoaÂ  - Cosmetic bag


 Thanks for listing the details. I want one!


----------



## juli8587 (May 18, 2013)

I did a swap for the lipgloss in pink with my brow gel but i am starting to think it was never sent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *juli8587* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did a swap for the lipgloss in pink with my brow gel but i am starting to think it was never sent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh noes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did they give you a tracking number when they said they shipped the brow gel?


----------



## amy lyn (May 18, 2013)

> Yay! Glad it's not just me! I have had that gloss glued to my lips since the minute I opened it. It's definitely my favorite!! I'm not much a gloss girl because most I find are too "sticky" for my preference... this is amazing! I'm hoping to try to trade my Mirabella sheer lip color for another Juice Beauty gloss! Yipeeee!!


 I have my gloss in my trade pile. Maybe I need to take it out and give it a chance.


----------



## shabs (May 18, 2013)

I got the gloss in pink and it's my favorite item from this month's bag. I'm not a gloss person either. It looks dark but its sheer.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't even like lipgloss, but I LOVE the Juice Beauty gloss in Pink. I'm SO glad I got it in my bag. I can't stop applying it either.
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Addiction Alert:
> 
> I'm obsessed with the Juice Beauty reflecting gloss in the color fig.  I love the smell, the color and the smooth way it goes on, not sticky at all.  It's great and I can not stop re-applying it!


 Yep, I got it in Fig too and I am obsessed. It is SO PRETTY and not sticky and it smells like heaven. 

I'm going to order another one (or two or three...) from their website


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2013)

My second bag shipped Thursday &amp; it's already in my city as of Saturday morning. MUCH faster than the first bag. Should have it on Monday!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, I haven't received mine yet either and it's my one and only bag. Some people have already gotten their second/third bags. Mine was just tendered to USPS this morning but I want to get my hands on it sooo badly. But I'm like this every month over the Ipsy bag because Ipsy shows spoilers making me even more excited. &gt;_&lt;
> ...


My one and only bag hasn't arrived yet either. I am not a new subscriber. I have been subscribed since October. My tracking # hasn't updated. I mean AT ALL. DHL site gives me this:

No Results for your search
We wish to inform you that a number of packages may experience delayed or missing tracking information. Continue to check this tracking page for the latest update. Please accept our sincere apology for any inconvenience this may cause.

Received my shipping email May 10.

I have emailed Ipsy but don't really have a response yet. Kind of nervous since they are sold out of May's bags that if mine is lost then I am not going to get a bag this month. I really want to try the Zoya.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 19, 2013)

> 1437 unread posts....what? Gonna go back and muddle thru as many as I can. Disappointed because my Ipsy bags has yet to grace my mailbox and I don't even know where it is because my tracking code isn't working. It's not worked I received my shipping email over a week ago. Emailed Ipsy about it but haven't received a response yet except the automated one that said they received my email and they would answer soon. On a better note, I received my Pacifica order (boy, they ship FAST)! I haven't had a chance to try everything I ordered but the body butter I ordered in French Lilac is DEVINE!


 French Lilac is awesome! I ordered 14 perfume tin samples from them and French Lilac was one of my favorites (2nd favorite after Waikiki Pikake)... it's a strong floral scent, very relaxing, and it reminds me of making lilac necklaces with my friends when I was a kid during easter holidays! I had to seriously hold my self from buying the value set that was on sale!


----------



## Jazbot (May 19, 2013)

I love love the concealer. I have used it everyday since and it will last awhile. Here's what I got...


----------



## MissTrix (May 19, 2013)

For all of you Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss lovers, I found a better Juice coupon than the Ipsy one. Use KLUTCH20 to get 20% off plus free shipping, no minimum order. I'm trying to decide which color gloss I want to order now.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So umm, I haven't noticed this during the day but now that it's darker....
> 
> ...


I ordered the Coconut crushed pearl bronzing butter from the Pacifica site and it is also half full. I think that is how they come. I noticed it is 2 oz while my scented body butter is 2.5 oz and appears full.


----------



## emilyd (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My one and only bag hasn't arrived yet either. I am not a new subscriber. I have been subscribed since October. My tracking # hasn't updated. I mean AT ALL. DHL site gives me this:
> ...


This! I thought I was the only one getting that message.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I asked about it on their FB page, but the mod hid/deleted my query. (I think my original post is on p 148 of this thread)

I also tried the tracking number in USPS. That didn't help, either.


----------



## juli8587 (May 19, 2013)

nope just a pic of the envelope ready to be sent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I should of waited to send mine.   It's been a week i'm hoping monday will be the lucky day.


----------



## Krendall (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My one and only bag hasn't arrived yet either. I am not a new subscriber. I have been subscribed since October. My tracking # hasn't updated. I mean AT ALL. DHL site gives me this:
> ...


 Same here.  My one bag has not come and I have been a subscriber since November.  It has been out for delivery since the 14th and hasn't updated since.  I am getting worried because I am not sure if there will even be a replacement bag available.  I contacted USPS and they gave me a claim # and should call me by Monday.  What is the next step?  Should I contact Ipsy?  Will they attempt to replace something that got lost in the mail?


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 19, 2013)

I would definitely email ipsy and tell them that your bag was lost in the mail. Even when the bags are sold out, I'm pretty sure they hold back done product for replacement purposes. It might take them a few days to get back with you, but I had an awesome customer service experience with them this month, and I am confident that they will help you too. Good luck!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tina, I kind of understand your reaction and 'not wanting to smell like food.'  If you have something specific you are seeking in trade, by all means try to trade it.  If not, you might want to give it a go.  I say this because I read an article about how vanilla was supposed to be particularly alluring to men.  I just so happen to have a small size of the matching lotion, so I'm glad I got the Vanilla rollerball, even though I want the Gardenia too and maybe just a little bit more.  So, I'm hoping for a Gardenia in one of my 2 remaining bags.  But I'm certainly going to put the Vanilla to good use too.  I'll have to do "experiments" with my husband, haha!


LOL @ experiments!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ACK! Ok, so the insanity of this week has died down for...oh 36 hours I'd say. Enough time for me to try and catch up on my much missed Makeuptalk! Our studio has 2 shows this weekend, then another on the 30th and another on the 2nd, so I'll be spottily off and on for a while. Come June though, I'll have a 2 week vaca and then I'll only be working 3 days a week for the summer! Yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## pengutango (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss lovers, I found a better Juice coupon than the Ipsy one. Use KLUTCH20 to get 20% off plus free shipping, no minimum order. I'm trying to decide which color gloss I want to order now.


 Thanks for the code MissTrix!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *juli8587* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope just a pic of the envelope ready to be sent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I should of waited to send mine.   It's been a week i'm hoping monday will be the lucky day.


 Oh dear... and this is why ya should have some kind of tracking. 



 Hope you didn't get swaplifted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That would really suck. But I hope that isn't the case and that you'll actually get your brow gel soon.


----------



## cg0112358 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you Juice Beauty Reflecting Gloss lovers, I found a better Juice coupon than the Ipsy one. Use KLUTCH20 to get 20% off plus free shipping, no minimum order. I'm trying to decide which color gloss I want to order now.


 Thanks! I can't wait to place my order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you know when it expires?


----------



## cg0112358 (May 19, 2013)

I'm new to nail polish (at least in terms of doing it myself instead of going to a salon). I know several of you have mentioned that Zoya is 3/5 free and that affects which base/top coat you should use. Is there any drugstore product I can use with it (or something I can pick up at Ulta for a reasonable price) that will work with the Zoya polish?


----------



## pengutango (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cg0112358* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to nail polish (at least in terms of doing it myself instead of going to a salon). I know several of you have mentioned that Zoya is 3/5 free and that affects which base/top coat you should use. Is there any drugstore product I can use with it (or something I can pick up at Ulta for a reasonable price) that will work with the Zoya polish?


 Most, if not all companies nowadays are at LEAST 3-free. Zoya's 5-free btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty much any base coat and top coat that doesn't have CAB (cellulose acetate butyrate) will work (aka most quick drying base coats). I use essie rock solid base coat. As for top coat, I'll admit that I use Sally Hansen Insta Dri top coat, which does contain CAB, but I don't notice any adverse effects.


----------



## JustJenessa (May 19, 2013)

I finally signed up for Ipsy on Thursday before the subscriptions go back to wait list. I'm so excited to get the May bag. I have been wanting to try Ipsy ever since it became available in Canada. I can't wait to get my first bag!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sucks to be me, I guess. I also tried the tracking number in the USPS tracking. Nada. Posted this on Ipsy's FB page: "I am excited to receive my May bag, but the tracking info I received on Wednesday evening hasn't yet updated. It's still showing "no results found for your search." Is this happening to anyone else?"
> ...


I have had this message since May 10th. VERY frustrating!!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> French Lilac is awesome! I ordered 14 perfume tin samples from them and French Lilac was one of my favorites (2nd favorite after Waikiki Pikake)... it's a strong floral scent, very relaxing, and it reminds me of making lilac necklaces with my friends when I was a kid during easter holidays! I had to seriously hold my self from buying the value set that was on sale!


YES! I received my order, smelled the lilac body butter and was like, damn, I should have ordered the set! I did take the chance I would like it and got it in the soap also and WHOA is it very fragrant! I just keep smelling it! Is our code a one time use?


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This! I thought I was the only one getting that message.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I asked about it on their FB page, but the mod hid/deleted my query. (I think my original post is on p 148 of this thread)
> ...


I wonder why they would hide your in query? It's a legit question. Where's our bag?!? I wouldn't even mind that it is taking 9 days and counting to get to me if I knew where it was.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  My one bag has not come and I have been a subscriber since November.  It has been out for delivery since the 14th and hasn't updated since.  I am getting worried because I am not sure if there will even be a replacement bag available.  I contacted USPS and they gave me a claim # and should call me by Monday.  What is the next step?  Should I contact Ipsy?  Will they attempt to replace something that got lost in the mail?


I did email Ipsy about it Thursday but I haven't gotten a response other than:

Thanks for emailing ipsyCare! This is an auto-acknowledgement that we got your message and we'll get back to you as quickly as we can (usually within 24 hours during week days). PLEASE NOTE: Sometimes it may take longer due to volume and weekends or holidays.

Thanks in advance for your patience and support, and thanks for being an ipster!

and then this one on Friday:

[SIZE=80%]MAY 17, 2013  |  04:21PM PDT[/SIZE]

*Jen* replied:

We want to let you know we have not forgotten about you! We on the ipsyCare team are working hard to respond to each and every message from our customers. We are just a little backed up due to the popularity of the May Glam Bag. Please note that ipsyCare does not work on the weekends, but we will be back on Monday!
If you are concerned about tracking numbers, please note that we are still sending some out for May Glam Bag subscribers, and if you already have yours, please give it time to become active.

As well, please note you may always check the status of your account by logging on to www.ipsy.com and clicking the "My Account" section. Want to see what you got in your May Glam Bag? Click the "Glam Room" section.

Thank you!

xoxo,

The ipsyCare Team
  Should I contact DHL also?


----------



## pengutango (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, it is.


I was afraid of that!


----------



## pengutango (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepinkk (May 19, 2013)

> I'm glad other people like the gloss, too! I love that it isn't a bit thick or sticky...it nearly matches my lip color but adds just a bit of shine and shimmer, and the smell reminds me of those chocolate oranges you can get around christmas time. Really happy with it!


 Omg that's what it reminded me of too! My bf thought it smelled like lemon cookies lol. I, too, am not usually a gloss person but I love this stuff especially the smell


----------



## pinktergal (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My bag is finally here! Fair skin naturally got buff concealer. And pink polish, as predicted when I saw the email with the default bag. That's being traded with a coworker. She got the blue and wants the pink. I wanted the blue and will never wear the pink, so that works out for both of us. And I received the gardenia roller. I had no preference on that one. I have this scent in shower gel and body butter, so I knew I liked it, but I would have been happy with the vanilla -- or, really, any of their scents. I love pretty much everything they make! And the lip sheer: Posy. I like bold color, so I would actually like something the color in the tube, which makes me think it will be a nice, subtle wash of my kind of color once it's actually applied. The brow gel will be headed off to swaps, though. Totally not my kind of thing at all.


I got the Posy lippie, and I love it!  But it isn't sheer. It's pretty close to full coverage, at least on me. It goes on so smoothly and feels nice. I love colors like this; bright but not clownish or neon. I hope you enjoy it as much as I am. That's the only "twin" item we have. I got the polish in Julie, a greyish lavender, the vanilla roller (yummy!) the Yaby in Honey, and the gloss in Champagne. I got the brow gel last  month and I like it whenever I remember to use it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That lipstick is gorgeous on you!!!


Thank you! Sorry to hear about your bag issues...that's just no fun at all


----------



## StacyLynn624 (May 19, 2013)

So, there's a controversy on the MyGlam Bag Trading group on Facebook about the contents of the Pacifica cream being half full.  

I strongly advise you not to use that group.  The admins are completely unreasonable.  I asked a question and respectfully asked them to remove a thread posted there from someone ranting about receiving a half "used" bottle of the Pacifica cream (when this very thread here shows that that is how it came from Ipsy), and was kicked out and banned from the group!  

The admins say they cleared up the issue, but they left a rant by the receiver because it didn't name names.  Totally unacceptable and immature.

Just do your swapping here, ladies!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't you get a 10% off code if you leave stuff in your cart for a while? It'd be better than no discount, I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did that once so I don't know if they would send it out again. Some people on the Pacifica thread didn't get the 10% email at all.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you! Sorry to hear about your bag issues...that's just no fun at all


Thanks! I am sure Ipsy will take care of it. This is the latest I have ever received a bag and worried that I don't know where the lil guy is. I am emotionally attached and I haven't even met him yet!!



  Yeah....crazy Ipster here!


----------



## quene8106 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I get that too (nylons). What's funny is that I'm half Irish and half Cherokee....you can totally see the Irish side in me...but people give me the funniest looks when I say I'm half Cherokee...they just stare like they think I'm joking and they're waiting for the punchline....like this:


 I have Cherokee roots on my mom's side and people look at me like something is wrong as well.  They don't believe me until they see my family and how I look just like my mom, lol or I speak Tsalagi. I'm also black on my dad's side and I claim both parts equally.  I have Irish roots deep in the family and I believe they came over before the civil war according to my grandma.  Maybe this explains why I'm pale (I don't tan, get sunburn, etc) for a "woman of color".


----------



## quene8106 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For anyone who got the Urban Decay shadow and thinks it might be too much, you might want to give it a shot. I thought it looked way way way to glittery in the pan but it's actually quite wearable once it's on my eyes! I suggest patting it over a cream shadow, like a Mac paint pot or a Maybelline Color Tattoo, or a nice primer, to help with fallout though. I still ended up with some glitter on my cheeks, but it brushed away pretty easily.


 woman, you're so beautiful! gorgeous hair plus stunning eyes!


----------



## pengutango (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES! I received my order, smelled the lilac body butter and was like, damn, I should have ordered the set! I did take the chance I would like it and got it in the soap also and WHOA is it very fragrant! I just keep smelling it! Is our code a one time use?


 I know the Ipsy Beauty20 code works, but I don't think the individual 10% off codes or the free quench codes work again. I also have a referral ($10 off) code, but it cannot be combined with other codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would place an order now, but I have enough products to last me for a while and  I hate paying for shipping... I think I'll just wait until they have a free shipping offer again!


----------



## emilyd (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder why they would hide your in query? It's a legit question. Where's our bag?!? I wouldn't even mind that it is taking 9 days and counting to get to me if I knew where it was.


That is an excellent question! I wasn't nasty about it. I did have 2 people reply before it was hidden, and one of the girls who responded said she'd posted something about receiving a broken item, and included a pic. The admin hid/deleted her post, too.

I think it's suspicious that our tracking numbers aren't showing anything at all on DHL.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the Posy lippie, and I love it!  But it isn't sheer. It's pretty close to full coverage, at least on me. It goes on so smoothly and feels nice. I love colors like this; bright but not clownish or neon. I hope you enjoy it as much as I am. That's the only "twin" item we have. I got the polish in Julie, a greyish lavender, the vanilla roller (yummy!) the Yaby in Honey, and the gloss in Champagne. I got the brow gel last  month and I like it whenever I remember to use it.


 I got Posy in one of my bags and I was so excited. Alas! It did not look as good on me as it did on Tina in the pic she posted on here. I felt it was a bit too dark maybe? Anyway, I put a babydoll pink gloss I got which is Sephora brand. The gloss is too Barbie for me, so I rarely use it. BUT...on the Posy lipstick it was just perfect! So excited to find a pairing for 2 products which would otherwise have disappointed me. I'll probably always use them together, though the pairing may give me some hints for other things to try either the lipstick or the gloss with, just to experiment.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StacyLynn624* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, there's a controversy on the MyGlam Bag Trading group on Facebook about the contents of the Pacifica cream being half full.
> 
> ...


 That's sad Stacy! I haven't noticed that post yet, but I do go over there about 2-3 times a day to check on trades. I will say that so far (knock on wood) I have done 3 trades on there and I have another one lined up. Good experiences so far. As far as the Pacifica goes, I didn't get any body butter myself so I am seeking it out. Thus, I would be the one in the position to complain, which of course I won't do, lol!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StacyLynn624* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, there's a controversy on the MyGlam Bag Trading group on Facebook about the contents of the Pacifica cream being half full.
> 
> ...


 Yikes! I can understand being banned from a group for being disruptive but nothing trivial like that.

Since two of my daughters received it I checked on the scale - with the tube they each come to exactly 2.5 oz. The fill line is in between the word Pearl and luminizing. If I has a large jar I'd squeeze it out to show it's 2 oz of product but I don't so I won't. lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2013)

> I got the Posy lippie, and I love it!Â  But it isn't sheer. It's pretty close to full coverage, at least on me. It goes on so smoothly and feels nice. I love colors like this; bright but not clownish or neon. I hope you enjoy it as much as I am. That's the only "twin" item we have. I got the polish in Julie, a greyish lavender, the vanilla roller (yummy!) the Yaby in Honey, and the gloss in Champagne. I got the brow gel lastÂ  month and I like it whenever I remember to use it.


 Alas for me, Posy is actually almost exactly the same color as my lips, and it's definitely sheer. Not a big winner, and definitely not worth the money for me. Oh, well. that's the point of trying this stuff in subs, right? I'm still ahead and not cranky about wasting money (still irked at February's bag) after I swap the polish (I think I'll be getting Julie, although it might be Blu. Either way, it will be a color I had been planning on buying) because I do love the rollerball.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, you can use the Ipsy BEAUTY20 code multiple times.


Awesome! Great to know!


----------



## JamieO (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Yikes! I can understand being banned from a group for being disruptive but nothing trivial like that.*
> ...


 And that's why I stick to good ol' MUT and stay away from the crazies on Facebook.....


----------



## quene8106 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And that's why I stick to good ol' MUT and stay away from the crazies on Facebook.....






 (i hope that someone can change the typo on this smiley, lol) but ditto to what you said. we're civilized, calm, peaceful, encouraging, (insert positive word here) here at mut.


----------



## pengutango (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MUfiend (May 19, 2013)

> This is the Mirabella lipstick Posy in my lips. My lips are a but dark but Posy provides a lovely tiny that's about two shade darker.


 That lipstick looks great on you! You look beautiful.


----------



## MUfiend (May 19, 2013)

> ***Hey guys!--Sephora Sun Safety Kit is FINALLY available for purchase online. I just ordered mine and THEN saw the email about it, lol! Just luck that I went there to check. I think you aren't allowed to post links here, right? Sooo...just go to Sephora's home page and search for "sun safety kit" and it should come up. Although, it indicates it is only available to 'beauty insiders.' I doubt anyone on here is NOT a beauty insider already. Still, if you can't pull it up, that might be why. Just wanted to get the word out as I know a LOT of people have been waiting on this and it will sell out quickly. Enjoy!!! Edit: Actually, I had not checked the email but it mentioned being ready for summer, so I just assumed the kit would be announced in there. It was not. I wonder if I snuck in and ordered the kit when I wasn't supposed to be able to order it yet? Still, my order went through. Maybe they want the word to get out slowly to avoid crashing their website, lol, so they are not going to send out emails about it. Â


Thank You...Thank You...Thank You...I've been waiting for this. Bought one as soon as I read this.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 19, 2013)

I got my zoya order yesterday! I got the vespa, beatrix and liberty pixiedusts. I absolutely love it! I'm wearing the liberty now. I haven't really tried the others yet, but im sure I'll like them.


----------



## Xiang (May 19, 2013)

It's amazing this thread is still going!


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 19, 2013)

I've been wearing my Island Vanilla roller by Pacifica everyday since I got it in my bag. I love it!! My hubby loves it too (on me). It's so sweet and yummy!!  My whole bag was amazing, but the roller and the lipstick (in Posy) are my favorites!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank You...Thank You...Thank You...I've been waiting for this. Bought one as soon as I read this.


 No problem MUfiend--We have to look out for each other, right?!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys--Anyone who was desperate to get the Macadamia Oil (like me), but found it impossible to trade for (also like me), I have good news!  If you follow Ipsy's link to the manufacturer through your Ipsy page, they have a cheap sampler for sale which includes a small amount of the treatment oil (about 1/3 what was sent out in the bags, I think, but still a chance to try it).  Just click on "Products" and choose "Gift sets."  You should see the sampler at the top of the page.  It only costs $3 and shipping (which is normally $10--yikes!) is free if you only order the sampler.  But you can't get more than one sampler per order or it will charge you shipping.  I wanted to get 3, but oh well.  I'm still psyched I get to try the treatment oil and a bunch of other products they make too--including the hair mask.  I'd never heard of these guys before Ipsy, but I'm really interested.  I did find their prices really high, though, so there was NO WAY I was going to fork over a bunch of cash without giving it a go first.  They were really, really smart to put this sampler together.  Better deal than the Ipsy discount, which only applies on the treatment oil and I think it has to be a certain size to boot.  Enjoy, if you decide to order!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys--Anyone who was desperate to get the Macadamia Oil (like me), but found it impossible to trade for (also like me), I have good news!  If you follow Ipsy's link to the manufacturer through your Ipsy page, they have a cheap sampler for sale which includes a small amount of the treatment oil (about 1/3 what was sent out in the bags, I think, but still a chance to try it).  Just click on "Products" and choose "Gift sets."  You should see the sampler at the top of the page.  It only costs $3 and shipping (which is normally $10--yikes!) is free if you only order the sampler.  But you can't get more than one sampler per order or it will charge you shipping.  I wanted to get 3, but oh well.  I'm still psyched I get to try the treatment oil and a bunch of other products they make too--including the hair mask.  I'd never heard of these guys before Ipsy, but I'm really interested.  I did find their prices really high, though, so there was NO WAY I was going to fork over a bunch of cash without giving it a go first.  They were really, really smart to put this sampler together.  Better deal than the Ipsy discount, which only applies on the treatment oil and I think it has to be a certain size to boot.  Enjoy, if you decide to order!


 That is AWESOME, thank you! I have really wanted to try this too, and I've missed it both in Ipsy and Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, you can use the Ipsy BEAUTY20 code multiple times.


 RILLY????? Awesome! weeeeeeee


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a pic of the kit:


 *The Sephora Fragragrance 3X bonus is on for another 30 minutes.  Make sure you add a little 'fragrance' to your purchase to get 3X points for the entire purchase! *





 




 




 

If you can't think fast enough get this and you can pick what you like from the set.​ 

​  ​  ​ Personally I got this and 5 soap pods for my niece's graduation for free shipping.​ 

              

​ 




 




 




 




 




 
Sorry I didn't post earlier, I just got done myself!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 20, 2013)

I was cruising CVS tonight while hubby bought something and I saw this. Was so excited I chased my hubby down then had to take a pic! Edit*: oh okay, phone. TouchÃ©. Anyway, it was the Macadamia Nut Oil we received in our bags, same size, for $11.99! Score!


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *The Sephora Fragragrance 3X bonus is on for another 30 minutes.  Make sure you add a little 'fragrance' to your purchase to get 3X points for the entire purchase! *
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't find out until after I made a purchase that the 3x points offer was only for a limited selection of fragrances. The whole thing was really misleading.


 Golly, how was it limited?  That was not very nice of them.

'Phora, you've gots some 'Splaining to do....


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Golly, how was it limited?  That was not very nice of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I assume it was limited since my points did not triple. The page they had set up for it didn't have the perfume I bought on it so I figured it was limited to those options. Maybe I should contact them...


 I think you are okay.  As I understand it any 'fragrance' item is a qualifier.  The tripling takes place next month.  We should be all good on the points front this time in June.

What fragrance did ya buy?

 ​ 

​


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you are okay.  As I understand it any 'fragrance' item is a qualifier.  The tripling takes place next month.  We should be all good on the points front this time in June.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

Oh! I just realized that 6/21 is right before my birthday and the bonus points should put me over 500! I'm gonna have all kinds of goodies in my package when I buy myself a bday treat this year!


----------



## Jamie P (May 20, 2013)

Whenever sephora doubles or triples points you only get the regular amount imediately and the rest come at a later date. Annoying, but they will come. I grabbed a roller ball of Amazing Grace so I could have 70 to triple last week. Ended up really loving the scent too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (May 20, 2013)

I grabbed amazing grace as well without having tried it, excited to see what its like when my order gets here!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2013)

Bag #2 is out for delivery!


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whenever sephora doubles or triples points you only get the regular amount imediately and the rest come at a later date. Annoying, but they will come. I grabbed a roller ball of Amazing Grace so I could have 70 to triple last week. Ended up really loving the scent too.


 Thanks for confirming this! I feel much better now.

Question: Will my points triple for my entire order or just the perfume points?



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bag #2 is out for delivery!


 My 2nd bag is still in the "Tendered to USPS" limbo. Hopefully it will finally update later today.


----------



## ohsoelliexo (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone who subscribed after may 12th gotten shipping confirmation yet? I subbed on the 12th and still haven't heard anything..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (May 20, 2013)

> Has anyone who subscribed after may 12th gotten shipping confirmation yet? I subbed on the 12th and still haven't heard anything..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I subbed on the 13th and have not heard anything either. They did charge me though so I feel confident that my bag will eventually come.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohsoelliexo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone who subscribed after may 12th gotten shipping confirmation yet? I subbed on the 12th and still haven't heard anything..


 me neither, waiting on 2nd and 3rd bags. 2nd is on its way, has been tendered to USPS, and well, who knows when I'll get it since it went to the USPS in the next state. 3rd bag haven't even gotten a shipping confirmation yet.  They'll come. I just have to force myself to have patience lol


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ohsoelliexo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone who subscribed after may 12th gotten shipping confirmation yet? I subbed on the 12th and still haven't heard anything..
> ...


----------



## ohsoelliexo (May 20, 2013)

I just rechecked my email, according to Dhl it has been rendered to USPS in Kentucky...and according to USPS it's still in Georgia as of the 18th. It'll get here eventually,Haha. It's for my little sister though, so it's hard for her to contain the excitement. =p


----------



## jbrookeb (May 20, 2013)

I ordered my second bag on the 10th and it says it's out for delivery! It's arrived about three days faster than my first bag.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 20, 2013)

No shipping notice for me yet. Lol I've been obsessively checking my email for days.


----------



## jkwynn (May 20, 2013)

I ordered bag 2 on the 11th. No ship email for it yet.


----------



## emilyd (May 20, 2013)

My DHL works. I got the shipping email on the 15th. It wasn't picked up til the 17th, and now it's in GA. We'll see how long it takes to get up to IN.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 20, 2013)

Ordered my second bag the 10th, receiving shipping email the 15th, this morning at 9AM it went out for delivery in my neighborhood! If I don't get it today, it will be an awesome surprise tomorrow when I get home late from my review course.


----------



## MarineBride007 (May 20, 2013)

My second bag should be here tomorrow!! Yay!!


----------



## pengutango (May 20, 2013)

Just checked and my 2nd bag's out for delivery today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got here a few days faster than my first bag too, which is interesting.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

My Mom just got her glambag....she received the core bag:

Zoya polish in GeiGei

Yaby Concealer in Buff

Pacifica Roll-on Perfume in Tahitian Gardenia

Mirabella Lipstick in Daydream

Anastasia Eyebrow Gel

She gave the Zoya, Yaby and Eyebrow gel to me



I'm so spoiled lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 20, 2013)

I hope that I get the Tahitian Gardenia, otherwise I'll be loaded up on island vanilla. That's okay too. I'm just so glad that I bought two bags.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

I kind of wish I'd gotten a 2nd bag, kicking myself now for not doing so. I would have liked the core bag, as several items are different from the bag I got, and maybe I would have gotten a useable concealer!

Oh well...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still loving the Island Vanilla, I think I might buy more...not that I need it.


----------



## BisousDarling (May 20, 2013)

I ordered my second bag on the 9th and it's out for delivery. This bag came so much faster than my first bag, but went like 6 more places.


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

Holy crap! My bag just updated out of nowhere to "Out For Delivery"!! YAAAAY!!


----------



## Jane725 (May 20, 2013)

I ordered a bag on the 14th and haven't heard a peep from Ipsy since



No big, but I'd like a tracking email!  I got about a week's wear out of Jacqueline using the Orly base coat, and I'd like a new color polish to try out!  I actually think I would have gotten more than a week if my nails weren't grown out fairly long - they started chipping at the point where my nails probably bend.  I loved Jacqueline at first sight, but I realized that it would look better either with a deep tan (for high contrast), or as a nude color for someone much paler than myself.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 20, 2013)

My second bag came in today...

Pacifica Rollerball in the Gardenia scent

Mirabella lipstick in Daydream...it's purple!  Haha...but I think I can make it work

Zoya in Gei Gei

Yaby in honey (too dark, but I'll find a use for it)

Anastasia brow gel


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 20, 2013)

I know it's probably linked on here somewhere but there's 152 pages to go through to find it. Can someone link me to the swap forum for ipsy stuff? I got my 2nd bag today and I got a 2nd gei gei and brow gel I want to trade off. New to trade though so any and all advice is greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you so much!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second bag came in today...
> 
> ...


It actually doesn't go on as purple as it looks! (Mirabella) Have you seen the pic where I'm wearing it? It's a lot more pinkish toned when it's on.


----------



## tabarhodes (May 20, 2013)

Got my second and third bags today.  Also got the core bags but annoyingly both had the same exact colors of polish and lipstick and the same scent of rollerball..... :/  Got the pink polish which is great, but obviously don't need 2 of them and then I got the shade pixie in the lipstick........orange is not my color so that's a bust lol.  I'll probably give my daughter one of the lipsticks b/c she's 9 and loves to wear make up around the house.

I got the Tahitian Gardenia (?) rollerballs and I actually like that scent a lot better than the vanilla.  I'll probably give one of those to my daughter too.  I got 2 more buff concealers which is awesome because that color is perfect for me and I had already tried to order some and the site was all out.  Now I'm set!


----------



## ashleyanner (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It actually doesn't go on as purple as it looks! (Mirabella) Have you seen the pic where I'm wearing it? It's a lot more pinkish toned when it's on.


 Phew.  I swatched some on my hand and was still a little intimidated by it...I'll have to go back through the pictures to see if I can find it again.  Either way, lipstick is my new love and I'll probably be wearing it no matter what.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmpressMelli (May 20, 2013)

This is my first month with Ipsy and I'm sooo excited to get my first bag. Tracking says it's out for delivery now so it should be waiting for me when I get home!!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 20, 2013)

Got the core bag, my second bag: 

Roll on in Gardenia 

Mirabella in Posy (wanted daydream! will put up for trade)

Brow Gel 

Zoya GeiGei 

Concealer in honey 

Was really happy to be lucky enough to not even get one repeat from my original bag; even the concealer color is a different shade (darker in the second bag, perfect for summer).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

Just received my second bag that I ordered on the 9th. Still don't have my first bag from my main ongoing account....I hope it isn't lost :/


----------



## diana16 (May 20, 2013)

i got my second bag today! It had the mirabella lipstick in posy, I am not a fan of reds so I might trade it and the concealer is in honey which idk why since I am light but oh well, I got zoya in gei gei and the pacifica in gardenia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> overall im happy


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 20, 2013)

It seems like most of the "crowd pleaser" bags contain the Gardenia scent! How exciting! I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It seems like most of the "crowd pleaser" bags contain the Gardenia scent! How exciting! I can't wait to get mine.


 Nooooooooo... Do. Not. Want.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my second bag today! It had the mirabella lipstick in posy, I am not a fan of reds so I might trade it and the concealer is in honey which idk why since I am light but oh well, I got zoya in gei gei and the pacifica in gardenia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> overall im happy


 I received Posy too, and it's very sheer...it goes on as a lovely light berry shade! 



> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It seems like most of the "crowd pleaser" bags contain the Gardenia scent! How exciting! I can't wait to get mine.


 Mine had the vanilla, and I love it!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nooooooooo... Do. Not. Want.


 me neither! and I'm getting TWO core bags! ugh! I'm kinda worried about the lipstick too, since I don't wear it and someone at work wants the Posy if I get it, but looks like its all daydream.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 20, 2013)

Mine is also out for delivery!!!!!!!  2nd bag: I am hoping for Posey &amp; Vanilla. No choice on the concealer because that shit is just random!!! hahahahahahahahahhahaa 



 So silly. I hope ipsy either doesn't do skin colored products again or they smooth out the process. 



 YAY IPSY!! 

I'm so happy to know I'm not the only person obsessed with ipsy. I actually had dreams about it last night! hahahahaaa


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me neither! and I'm getting TWO core bags! ugh! I'm kinda worried about the lipstick too, since I don't wear it and someone at work wants the Posy if I get it, but looks like its all daydream.
> I got posy and vanilla in my 'crowd pleaser'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rochellena (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me neither! and I'm getting TWO core bags! ugh! I'm kinda worried about the lipstick too, since I don't wear it and someone at work wants the Posy if I get it, but looks like its all daydream.


 I just got my core bag and it had the Island Vanilla and Posy if that's any reassurance.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 20, 2013)

Got my second bag. Plus one for the "Crowd Pleaser" bag. This crowd = pleeeased! Zoya in Gei Gei (pink) - !! Concealer in honey - yeah right Island Vanilla - !! Mirabella lipstick in Posy - so so gorgeous! Brow gel


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 20, 2013)

Okay, never mind then. I'm glad they are sending out both fragrances still. I really hope I get the gardenia though just to try it.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 20, 2013)

So, I just got an email from Ipsy, Pacifica Wanderlust set on facebook tomorrow, 11 am, save big they say......


----------



## pengutango (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's probably linked on here somewhere but there's 152 pages to go through to find it. Can someone link me to the swap forum for ipsy stuff? I got my 2nd bag today and I got a 2nd gei gei and brow gel I want to trade off. New to trade though so any and all advice is greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you so much!


 On Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ipsy/app_202980683107053

On MUT: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps

Me too! This month is the first month I really wanted to trade for stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have clear communication with who you're in contact with so there aren't any miscommunications on either end. Pictures are important so people know what to expect the item to be and condition, including the package before ya send it. With shipping, make sure you put enough packing material around the items to minimize the chance of the items breaking in transit.

Also, especially if it's your first time trading (even if you're not, tracking's still a good idea. Though, if you've traded with the same person a lot, you may not need it.), have a tracking number. And make sure the other person has it as well. I just shipped my first trade via USPS and tracking's like $0.90 (with Delivery Confirmation), so it's not expensive at all. 

I know on MUT, there are requirements for trading, like being a member for at least 5 days and have a minimum of 15 posts on the forum. From what I recall, they're in place to help minimize swaplifting, as well having the trader feedback system. Not so much on Facebook. As such, you have be even more diligent so you don't get swaplifted.

If you need any help, feel free to ask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is also out for delivery!!!!!!!  2nd bag: I am hoping for Posey &amp; Vanilla. No choice on the concealer because that shit is just random!!! hahahahahahahahahhahaa
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I agree. If they send them again, they REALLY need to improve on it since SOOO many people, including many people here on MUT got the wrong color.

Quote: Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I just got an email from Ipsy, Pacifica Wanderlust set on facebook tomorrow, 11 am, save big they say......

 
I just saw that too! Is anyone gonna go for it? Also, did anyone get the Sutra iron from their last ipsyMe event?


----------



## Meahlea (May 20, 2013)

Got my 2nd bag. Lipstick in pixie (got daydream in my first so yay!) and polish in geigei (got Julie first round). My rollerball was in gardenia which may be giving me a headache. Not sure 100% though. Got a second concealer in buff which everyone seems to be calling medium but mine look light and is my perfect color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (May 20, 2013)

Just got my second bag and here's what I got:

- Zoya in GeiGei (Got this again! I might actually keep this one... maybe...)

- Yaby concealer in Buff (Hah! I was right! I put "fair" skintone and I got a darker shade. Well, least I have my matching shade now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

- Mirabella Sheer Color Lipstick in Daydream (Hm... I might trade this...)

- Pacifica Roll-On Perfume in Tahitian Gardenia (Got it again too! XD)

- Anastasia Clear Brow Gel (Pretty sure I'm trading this)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

Snapchat message from Ipsy regarding the Pacifica Wanderlust Beauty Set that was mentioned here recently


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my second bag. Plus one for the "Crowd Pleaser" bag. This crowd = pleeeased!
> 
> Zoya in Gei Gei (pink) - !!
> ...


 I got the exact same bag and I am also very pleased! I was hoping for the vanilla roll on and posy lip sheer! Honey is slightly too dark for me (I have fair selected on both profiles, yet in both bags I got honey. Huh?), but I figure if I get some more sun on my face, it might be ok for summer. Maybe. Or maybe I'll trade it. eh.

Posy is gorgeous! The Vanilla smells yummy. Better than the body butter from Pacifica I got in the same scent. I'm not a fan of bubble gum pink, but Gei Gei is actually not so bad. Pretty and shimmery. Brow gel... trade list. I'm sure it's great, I just don't need it! Overall, super happy with the bag. Was worried I'd have dupes, but that isn't the case. Woot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I closed my second account, and that was kinda amusing. There were three pop-ups you had to click (are you SURE you want to cancel?) before it finally let you cancel. I was close to yelling at my computer, YES, I WANT TO CANCEL! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 20, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## karicarr (May 20, 2013)

I got my Ipsy bag the other day, but I was less than thrilled with it.  I actually got several of the items I hoped NOT to get.  My bag contained...


Zoya Nail Polish in Jacqueline (ivory with a tinge of yellow, like)
Yaby Concealer in Buff (a little dark for me, on the fence)
Juice Beauty Lip Gloss in Fig (very neutral, like)
Mirabella Lipstick in Pixie (too orange, dislike)
St. Tropez Instant Glow Body Lotion (too dark, dislike)

I was disappointed to receive two lip products in the same bag.  I really didn't need both, so it was a waste.  I will never wear the lipstick because orange lipstick looks terrible against my fair skin.  I'm hoping to find a good home for that one, because it's probably a good product for someone.  I had hoped to get any of the Pacifica products or the Anastasia brow product, but unfortunately I didn't get any of those.

I love that Ipsy is creating different bags for its subscribers, but that also leaves me wanting everything that other people are getting!


----------



## Jamie P (May 20, 2013)

> Thanks for confirming this! I feel much better now. Question: Will my points triple for my entire order or just the perfume points? My 2nd bag is still in the "Tendered to USPS" limbo. Hopefully it will finally update later today.Â


The advertisement said specifically the entire purchase would double. It isn't always this way, but this one was.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

My 2nd bag is here and I love everything!! 










I. Pacifica Island Vanilla!! 





2. Mirabella in Posy - Love this shade! Looks so good on! 





3. Yaby in Buff - Same shade as my 1st bag. On second look (in MUCH better lighting), I think this might be a perfect match. 





4. Zoya in GeiGei - Lighter pink than I expected. Love! 





5. Anastasia Brow Gel - I'm just starting to care more about brow maintenance (beyond plucking) so I'm happy to get this! 





I also just mailed out my Tahitian Gardenia rollerball from bag 1 in a trade for Mirabella in Daydream. I think I pretty much got everything I wanted this month and this is my first month with Ipsy! I can't wait until June!!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (May 20, 2013)

After reading this thread, y'all convinced me to sub to my first box...ever. Woot! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The advertisement said specifically the entire purchase would double. It isn't always this way, but this one was.


  Great news! Thanks for the info!


----------



## lorizav (May 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if these are the only Mirabella shades sent out : Pixie, Posy, and Daydream?

I got Posy but I don't want to swatch it till I know what else is out there.  Does it go on lighter and sheer?  Looks kinda dark for me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

> Does anyone know if these are the only Mirabella shades sent out : Pixie, Posy, and Daydream? I got Posy but I don't want to swatch it till I know what else is out there.Â  Does it go on lighter and sheer?Â  Looks kinda dark for me.


 Supposedly there were 6, but I've only really seen those 3


----------



## gemstone (May 20, 2013)

my concealer had a dead bug stuck in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so. gross.


----------



## MissTrix (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if these are the only Mirabella shades sent out : Pixie, Posy, and Daydream?
> 
> I got Posy but I don't want to swatch it till I know what else is out there.  Does it go on lighter and sheer?  Looks kinda dark for me.


 It goes on very sheer but you can build it up. It's a gorgeous shade of sheer red, not at all dark. Very flattering!


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

Oh no! yuck, you should write to them hopefully they can replace it.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 20, 2013)

> Does anyone know if these are the only Mirabella shades sent out : Pixie, Posy, and Daydream? I got Posy but I don't want to swatch it till I know what else is out there.Â  Does it go on lighter and sheer?Â  Looks kinda dark for me.


 I got Posy and when I opened it I thought yikes! But it actually does go on smooth and light. I've been reapplying it frequently so it doesn't stay terribly long. Layering the Juice Beauty gloss in pink over it gives a really pretty shimmery purple sheen.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2013)

Sooooo we're moving at the end of the month, and in my attempts to be proactive I already set up our mail forwarding for 5/31. But it appears the postal service took it upon themselves to start it earlier... I noticed today when I checked the tracking on my Ipsy bag &amp; the status was 'forwarded.' Called USPS and they said it does show it wasn't supposed to start until 5/31 but it turns out they've been forwarding my mail since early last week...to a house I don't live in that is currently occupied. Eeek!

Hopefully I can get it straightened out OR hopefully the people living there now are nice enough to hold my mail until we move in.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading this thread, y'all convinced me to sub to my first box...ever. Woot! I can't wait to get it.


 YYYYAAAYYY!!! And welcome to the madness!


----------



## SweetTea (May 20, 2013)

Got my second bag today! It looks like they sent out Honey to everyone that didn't have a profile, lol. Sad, I wanted Buff again or Vanilla, I really like the concealer! Honey is WAY too dark for me. 

So I got:

Yaby in Honey

Zoya in Gie Gie (yay!)

Brown Gel (I actually wanted this!)

Mirabella lipstick in Daydream (I would of NEVER picked this color on my own. It is a a purplely pink. I absolutely love it on!!)

Pacifica Rollerball in Tahitian Gardenia - I'm unsure of this scent. I really wanted vanilla, this one smells a little too sweet... maybe interested in trading for something else! 

Some pictures of the lipstick









(excuse my tired face, lol... woke up and just threw powder &amp; blush on)


----------



## pengutango (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my second bag today! It looks like they sent out Honey to everyone that didn't have a profile, lol. Sad, I wanted Buff again or Vanilla, I really like the concealer! Honey is WAY too dark for me.
> 
> ...


 Ooh! That looks great on you! I got that shade too and I was thinking about trading it, but now... I'm not so sure.


----------



## skylite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if these are the only Mirabella shades sent out : Pixie, Posy, and Daydream?
> 
> I got Posy but I don't want to swatch it till I know what else is out there.  Does it go on lighter and sheer?  Looks kinda dark for me.


 I got it in Charmed


----------



## lorizav (May 20, 2013)

Wow beautiful picture of Daydream (and I love your ring)  Now I want to trade for daydream lol


----------



## tinapickles (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Posy in one of my bags and I was so excited. Alas! It did not look as good on me as it did on Tina in the pic she posted on here. I felt it was a bit too dark maybe? Anyway, I put a babydoll pink gloss I got which is Sephora brand. The gloss is too Barbie for me, so I rarely use it. BUT...on the Posy lipstick it was just perfect! So excited to find a pairing for 2 products which would otherwise have disappointed me. I'll probably always use them together, though the pairing may give me some hints for other things to try either the lipstick or the gloss with, just to experiment.


 Experimenting is fun, no? I love Posy because it's dark (my lips are darker than most people my "shade" so lighter lipsticks rarely show on me. 

I just got a second Posy in my second bag... I'm thinking about trying to trade it. I love the color but not enough to own a duplicate!


----------



## tinapickles (May 20, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.

I got my second bag today. 

Mirabella in Posy (a repeat--I'll be trading this. I'd love some gloss in Pink or another lipstick)

Pacifica in Gardenia (LOVE! Doesn't smell like food so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Eye brow gel (interested to try... I've never used before)

Zoya in Gei Gei (I'm love-hating this. I hate pink but I kinda love this shade...but I hate pink)

Concealor in Honey (this may work out okay... we'll see)


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my second bag today! It looks like they sent out Honey to everyone that didn't have a profile, lol. Sad, I wanted Buff again or Vanilla, I really like the concealer! Honey is WAY too dark for me.
> 
> ...


 That is a beautiful shade, looks great on you.


----------



## SweetTea (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow beautiful picture of Daydream (and I love your ring)  Now I want to trade for daydream lol


 Lol, thank you!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 20, 2013)

> Does anyone know if these are the only Mirabella shades sent out : Pixie, Posy, and Daydream? I got Posy but I don't want to swatch it till I know what else is out there.Â  Does it go on lighter and sheer?Â  Looks kinda dark for me.


 I received a shade called bellarina. It was really sheer and sparkly. My first bag had posy. I'm really happy that I didn't get a duplicate colour! I've not seen anyone else get the bellarina though.


----------



## Mary322 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my concealer had a dead bug stuck in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> so. gross.


Ugh, that is so gross! Yikes, that was an added bonus you probably weren't expecting!


----------



## Mary322 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my second bag today! It looks like they sent out Honey to everyone that didn't have a profile, lol. Sad, I wanted Buff again or Vanilla, I really like the concealer! Honey is WAY too dark for me.
> 
> ...


Just looking at the tube, I would think the color would be way too bright, but it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## tinapickles (May 20, 2013)

Did anyone get the Pixie Mirabella lipstick and try it on (and wanna share a picture)? It looks to be a coral, but how coral *is* it?


----------



## Roxane68 (May 20, 2013)

Still no bag for me!





I do have to say that Ipsy has great communication. I emailed them last Thursday and they have responded with emails Thurs, Fri, and again today. They told me that bags were being delivered in my area over the next few days, but if I didn't receive it by Friday to contact them and they would send out a new bag. Rechecked DHL site to see if my tracking # is tracking yet but nada. Ipsy explained this could be due to a marked or scratched bar code.

My daughter received her first bag today! I gifted her a 3 month subscription for graduation. She didn't activate it til after the 1st and received the "crowd pleaser" bag.

Pacifica Rollerball in Island Vanilla (she loves this!)

Mirabella lipstick in Pixie

Zoya in Gei Gei (she was kind of hoping for a different color since she as so many pinks)

Yaby in buff (this will probably be too dark for her, but will make a great eyeshadow base)

Anastasia brow gel (she is been trying to steal my Great Lash mascara in clear for months--glad she has her own now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )

Received my Goodies box in the mail today so I was happy to receive some mail presents! Can't believe my Goodies box beat my Ipsy bag tho!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a shade called bellarina. It was really sheer and sparkly. My first bag had posy. I'm really happy that I didn't get a duplicate colour! I've not seen anyone else get the bellarina though.


 I'd love to see a shot of the Bellarina if you decide to keep it, will you do a shot for us?





 

I've never been much on nail polish, but now I think they are sooooooo very very fun!!  The Gei-Gei is really nice, it will look great against a summer tan...  in Hawaii on a lanai, sipping a cocktail, wearing a tuberose lai, balmy breezes, enjoying the sun set, then my kitchen timer goes off.


----------



## jessilng (May 20, 2013)

my mom signed up after seeing my bag this month. she says she is on a wait list right now, but I still got the email about the referral being credited towards a free item next month.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my Goodies box in the mail today so I was happy to receive some mail presents! Can't believe my Goodies box beat my Ipsy bag tho!







 




 
Sorry to tangent, but I was thinking of joining Goodies Box.  I found code (FB50), but there's no place to enter it on their page.  Were you able to enter a code when you joined?


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the kind words.
> 
> ...


 I have a similar relationship to Gei Gei and Piaf. Normally, I loathe pink and yellow, but for some reason these shades in this collection have really grown on me.


----------



## pengutango (May 20, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my concealer had a dead bug stuck in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so. gross.

 
Eww. Wonder how that happened.. :/ I would try and see if you could get a replacement.



> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if these are the only Mirabella shades sent out : Pixie, Posy, and Daydream?
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jessilng (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessilng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my mom signed up after seeing my bag this month. she says she is on a wait list right now, but I still got the email about the referral being credited towards a free item next month.


 forgot to say what I got. Isn't that the best part!

Zoya polish in Julie (purple)

NUME hair oil (was hoping for Macadamia)

Juice Beauty gloss in "4"

buff concealer (I tried applying with brush and with my finger. I think it goes on better with my finger, which is fine because I like to use my concealer brush to apply eyeliner.)

UD in Zodiac (makes a very glittery liner, when applied wet)


----------



## emilyd (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no bag for me!
> 
> ...


 You are lucky! It's been a couple of days - I emailed them on the 7th about a problem, and it took 2 days to hear back.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 20, 2013)

> I'd love to see a shot of the Bellarina if you decide to keep it, will you do a shot for us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






[/img]


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 20, 2013)

I have no idea why this photo didn't load, or how my reply wound up in the quote in my previous post. I blame my apple device. Anywho, this is bellarina in my poorly lit kitchen. Lol!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 20, 2013)

Hello Dear MUT Ladies! Second bag arrived:

Zoya pink

Mirabella DayDream (duplicate would LOVE posey)

Eyebrow gel

Vanilla Pacifica

Honey concealer (LOL) will maybe try it for a contour.

Here's a pic of Zoya Julie and of Corset I'll Call You. 




 LOVE PINK AND PURPLE









I ended up using first O.P.I. chip skip, then O.P.I. Nail Envy as my base coat, then two coats each color and finally O.P.I. rapid dry top coat. It all worked well with the Zoya


----------



## Roxane68 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them on Wednesday and got the 'Sorry we haven't gotten to you yet' reply on Friday. That's it.


 


> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are lucky! It's been a couple of days - I emailed them on the 7th about a problem, and it took 2 days to hear back.


My first two emails were the automated ones....We received your email and We haven't forgotten you! Today I got the personalized one. Hope you girls get some communication soon!


----------



## harlowekitty (May 20, 2013)

> Hello Dear MUT Ladies! Second bag arrived: Zoya pink Mirabella DayDream (duplicate would LOVE posey) Eyebrow gel Vanilla Pacifica Honey concealer (LOL) will maybe try it for a contour. Here's a pic of Zoya Julie and of Corset I'll Call You.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohhhhh! Very pretty! I love that! Wish I had some nails to paint!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 20, 2013)

Added some Sinful Colors glitter in Frenzy to the tips!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some Sinful Colors glitter in Frenzy to the tips!


 Why can't my glitter tops ever look this good? LOVE it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why can't my glitter tops ever look this good? LOVE it!
> Take a small piece of cosmetic wedge sponge, put a swipe of glitter polish onto the sponge, dab the sponge to the nail starting at the tips and dabbing down as far as you want the glitter to go. Repeat until you have the desired amount of glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Easy Peasy!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Take a small piece of cosmetic wedge sponge, put a swipe of glitter polish onto the sponge, dab the sponge to the nail starting at the tips and dabbing down as far as you want the glitter to go. Repeat until you have the desired amount of glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Easy Peasy!


 I've done it that way, and using a nail polish wand itself to drag it. It always clomps on weird ways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 20, 2013)

OOH! Pretty! I like that!



> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some Sinful Colors glitter in Frenzy to the tips!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I also got two automated. Maybe they will write me soon. I'm patient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my concealer had a dead bug stuck in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> so. gross.


 You really need to let both companies know about that. OH SO GROSS


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pengutango (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Done a few as well and can also work for regular gradients as well. If I remember correctly, my birthday mani was a glitter gradient!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> Yep color gradients too! That works better with a wet sponge, slightly damp.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why can't my glitter tops ever look this good? LOVE it!


 Thanks ladies! I used the wand with this one (too lazy to pull out the sponge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and did it in two coats.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 20, 2013)

Ok, from a google search, this is Pixie: 





Sorry the pic is so HUGE. Not me or my lips, of course.  I found it on someone's blog, and she also took it from someone else, lol!  Hope it helps those curious about it.  I must say, I got this color and didn't like it in the tube or in this pic.  I traded it for Daydream, which I am still waiting on.  I am not a coral fan and to me this one was bright, orange leaning, coral!


----------



## pengutango (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, from a google search, this is Pixie:
> 
> ...


 Wow! 



 Way too bright for my liking. I'm all for trying a coral... but a more mellow one.


----------



## tinapickles (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, from a google search, this is Pixie:
> 
> ...


 YOWZA. That's... so bright.


----------



## ling168 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Supposedly there were 6, but I've only really seen those 3


 I saw a fourth one.... I can't remember what it was called, but it was more of a pale nude pink color... very pretty.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone mentioned Charmed and Bellarina.


 
It was bellarina. I originally saw it on youtube and went back to double check. It's really pretty.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 21, 2013)

> my concealer had a dead bug stuck in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so. gross.


Complain to them 'till the cows come home. Then let us know what happens. Dead bugs suck!


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a pretty shade, so far I love all the Mirabella shades sent out. I hope I get two different ones.


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Dear MUT Ladies! Second bag arrived:
> 
> ...


 Love your nails, that's a great combo.


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some Sinful Colors glitter in Frenzy to the tips!






So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tabarhodes (May 21, 2013)

Okay, had to come back and say (since I was complaining about getting the orangey Pixie shade of lipstick) that it's actually very pretty on.  Orange things don't look good on me AT ALL but this goes on fairly sheer so I can pull it off.  That is all!  Carry on. lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 21, 2013)

I wrote to Ipsy about the damaged NuMe oil and they said they'd replace it.  Which is great, but I told them don't bother because I wasn't going to use it.  I think they're sending me a whole new bag (shipping email said May 2013 Full Bag R10)  with a weight of .573, which oddly matches weights of bags that got the UD eyeshadow.  It should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 21, 2013)

Still no shipping info on my second bag.


----------



## jkwynn (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no shipping info on my second bag.


 Same here.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw a fourth one.... I can't remember what it was called, but it was more of a pale nude pink color... very pretty.





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone mentioned Charmed and Bellarina.





> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It was bellarina. I originally saw it on youtube and went back to double check. It's really pretty.


 Yes! Ya'll are correct...here's the list:

                 1. Posy - sheer bright berry 

                 2. Daydream - sheer soft rosy pink

                 3. Pixie - sheer coral 

                 4. Charmed - sheer pink

                 5. Bellarina - sheer pale pink

                 6. Bloom - sheer light pink


----------



## chelsbot92 (May 21, 2013)

Traded my Zoya nail polish in Blu for the Jacqueline! Here's a pic!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (May 21, 2013)

I got my second bag yesterday (it only took four days to get to me!) and it was the core bag. I got...

Zoya Polish in GeiGei

Yaby Concealer in Buff

Pacifica Roll on Perfume in Island Vanilla

Anastasia Brow Gel

Mirbabella Lipstick in Daydream

Daydream is a nice shade, but I think I'll need to layer it over a slightly warmer liner since it seems a bit.. light? cool? I can't tell yet. I was also hoping to get the concealer in one of the darker shades so that I could use it as a contour, but oh well!


----------



## tinapickles (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second bag yesterday (it only took four days to get to me!) and it was the core bag. I got...
> 
> ...


 If you're not a fan of Daydream and want Posey instead, I've got two of them (Posey that is)... just sayin'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (May 21, 2013)

Mail lady just came. Still no bag.


----------



## Krendall (May 21, 2013)

> Mail lady just came. Still no bag. :fad:


 Are you still waiting on your first bag? I never got mine either. My tracking hasn't updated for a week so I did a claim with USPS on Friday. They said they would contact me in one business day. No one contacted me all day yesterday so I called them. Basically I was told they are still looking for it but no progress has been made. I asked what were my options and they were like, "oops, sorry." I finally emailed ipsy last night to see if they will resend a bag, but I REALLY wanted what was showing in my glam room for the first one. And I was getting the UD shadow! Good luck, hope you get yours soon!


----------



## irene- (May 21, 2013)

I thought I had posted this last week when I got my bag, then I figured everyone had moved on to the june thread, but I see some people have bags still coming in!



> I wonder if they let people pick too many answers.
> 
> This question lets you pick as many as you like. So if you were to pick hmm, formal on some days, natural on weekends, professional at work, sultry going out, simple when I'm at home, how would the computer be able to make a match for you? It might be easier if they restrict it to just one or two answers.


 I have every option highlighted besides hair, skin, and eyes (dark brown, medium, dark brown) and this is what I got: Sorry haha was bored that day and played around with some of the pic apps on my phone Weight .5945, UD in zodiac, concealer in buff, lip gloss in pink, zoya in blu:



Swatches:



Gradient mani with glitter on thumb and ring finger:



These are the polishes I used (plus a base coat not pictured):






I used the sponge technique mentioned earlier in this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.


 My bag actually showed up today (2nd bag, ordered on the 11th) - never got a ship notice for it.

I got the vanilla roller ball (yay!), the honey concealer, posy lipstick, the pink polish, and brow gel.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 21, 2013)

Cleared things up with the post office last night and I THINK they are attempting to deliver my bag again today. 




I actually think I'll be trading most of this one, but I don't want to set anything up until I know 100% what's in my bag.


----------



## katcole (May 21, 2013)

I tried to get the Ipsyme offer  but I dont think I made it in time


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love it on you!  The sparkles are great too!  It's edgy and classy at the same time!  f I don't get that in one of my bags I'll be buying it or trading for it!


----------



## katcole (May 21, 2013)

I got my Ipsy bag after  resigning at the last minute, I got the honey color, im  uber pale,I got the daydream  lipstick, yuck. The vanilla perfume is way to sweet,but I like the eyebrow gel. I shouldnt have resubbed. I guess the perfume goes to the granddaughter. Oh I did  get the pink Nail polish ,that I like out of all of them. Im fifty/fifty on this one. Oh well its close to June, moving on lol. Next


----------



## tabarhodes (May 21, 2013)

Just saw the pic of Pixie from page 154 and have to say that's not how my Pixie lipstick looks AT ALL.  Mine is more orange than coral and it's WAY more sheer than that!!  Once I get ready today and do my makeups I'll take a pic and post it.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 21, 2013)

Sorry to be the thread 'dunce', but could someone post the link/addy/web for the ipsy trade?  Not the general one but the one that sprung up from the May's bag. 

 ​ 

​


----------



## irene- (May 21, 2013)

> I tried to get the Ipsyme offer Â but I dont think I made it in time


 I tried the ipsyme offer last week for the sultra straight iron and it sold out in under a minute. I didn't get it but the weird thing is that my comment was 94th I think, the first comment at 11:01am and people that commented after me got the deal. So maybe you did make it on time!


----------



## pengutango (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to be the thread 'dunce', but could someone post the link/addy/web for the ipsy trade?  Not the general one but the one that sprung up from the May's bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to be the thread 'dunce', but could someone post the link/addy/web for the ipsy trade?  Not the general one but the one that sprung up from the May's bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you still waiting on your first bag? I never got mine either. My tracking hasn't updated for a week so I did a claim with USPS on Friday. They said they would contact me in one business day. No one contacted me all day yesterday so I called them. Basically I was told they are still looking for it but no progress has been made. I asked what were my options and they were like, "oops, sorry." I finally emailed ipsy last night to see if they will resend a bag, but I REALLY wanted what was showing in my glam room for the first one. And I was getting the UD shadow! Good luck, hope you get yours soon!


Yes, my first and only bag.....my tracking # yields "no results" on the DHL site. I have contacted Ipsy and they reply that bags in my area was being delivered this week (true, my daughter received hers yesterday) and to contact them if I haven't received it by Friday and they would send out another. I hope you get yours soon too!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Cheshire! In that case, I'm glad I got Posy (love berry shades!) and traded for Daydream (which I'm still waiting on). I might like Charmed, but I have lots of pinky pinks--got on a Dior Addict/Extreme kick--so I don't really need it. As for the other, paler pinks, they can make me look washed out. I've also been wanting to try rosier colors to see how they work for me. This makes me feel like I got the best possible 2 colors for me, even if I did have to trade away the coral to get there!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 21, 2013)

Irene--What a great idea! We should start a new link next month where we show what our profile(s) was/were and what bag(s) we got. That way, we could help each other take control of our Ipsy destinies. Ok, I was a bit dramatic, but still. We have this great forum at our disposal. Why wouldn't we want to use it to our best advantage? I would post my results for this month, but I changed my profiles a million times each, so who knows what they based anything on? I will make a good effort though to look at my profiles, get them how I want them before June 1st, and then make a note of everything to report back on here when I get each bag. I currently have 3 subscriptions active. I am hoping we'll get a couple sneak peeks soon so I can decide if I want to go with 1, 2, or 3 subs for the month, or (though this is unlikely) attempt to reactivate my 4th sub. When do we see the first promos anyway? I'm anxious!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your nails, that's a great combo.


 awww thanks! I love pink and purple together. To me that defines Spring!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, had to come back and say (since I was complaining about getting the orangey Pixie shade of lipstick) that it's actually very pretty on.  Orange things don't look good on me AT ALL but this goes on fairly sheer so I can pull it off.  That is all!  Carry on. lol.


 I think it's a lovely color. I love corals. Especially coral cheek blush. (think NARS orgasm!) Coral kind of dances in between pink and orange so it really is flattering on a lot of skin colors.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 21, 2013)

Just got my 2nd bag...core bag. Perfume in tahitian Gardenia -i don't like this scent, too flowery for me. Eyebrow gel-had this before and loved it. Zoya in gie gie- this is pretty Lipstick in bellarina- very pretty pink, but I don't do lipstick. Yaby in buff.-same as bag 1. Now I just have to wait on bag 3. I now have 2 Nume coupon codes that I won't using.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Traded my Zoya nail polish in Blu for the Jacqueline! Here's a pic!


 I like how you did the tips. What did you use? Very cute.


----------



## irene- (May 21, 2013)

> I thought I had posted this last week when I got my bag, then I figured everyone had moved on to the june thread, but I see some people have bags still coming in! I have every option highlighted besides hair, skin, and eyes (dark brown, medium, dark brown) and this is what I got: Weight .5945, UD in zodiac, concealer in buff, lip gloss in pink, zoya in blu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mail lady just came. Still no bag.
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting on my main account bag. My tracking never updated. I emailed and got the 'could be a scratched bar code' line, and they wanted me to reply with whether I want a replacement bag shipped to the same address or not.....uhh, yeah, I still live in the same place lol. Does this mean all of us with 'replacement bags' are getting the crowd pleaser bag? I was looking forward to one of the bronzing products I was supposed to get in my original bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I kind of wondered the same thing? I am suppose to wait til Friday PATIENTLY (




) to see if I receive it then report back if I don't. I wouldn't be unhappy with the "crowd pleaser" one. I just wish they sent out different colors in the Zoya polish other than pink. Not that the pink isn't lovely. It is! It is just that my daughter received that one. I am wearing it right now so I could check out the formula of Zoya to see if I wanted to use the Ipsy discount to place an order. At this rate, by the time I receive my bag, the discount will have expired.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI kind of wondered the same thing? I am suppose to wait til Friday PATIENTLY (
> 
> 
> 
> ) to see if I receive it then report back if I don't. I wouldn't be unhappy with the "crowd pleaser" one. I just wish they sent out different colors in the Zoya polish other than pink. Not that the pink isn't lovely. It is! It is just that my daughter received that one. I am wearing it right now so I could check out the formula of Zoya to see if I wanted to use the Ipsy discount to place an order. At this rate, by the time I receive my bag, the discount will have expired.


 I enjoyed my crowd pleaser bag (ordered 5/9), but I am bummed that I might get two now, over no fault of my own (since my main account bag was not a crowd pleaser). This definitely deters me from getting multiple bags from now on. I'll just take my chances with one sub.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone that jumped into a second subscription late in the game (5/13) gotten a shipping notice or anything yet?  I am starting to worry..


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 21, 2013)

> Has anyone that jumped into a second subscription late in the game (5/13) gotten a shipping notice or anything yet?Â  I am starting to worry..


 Not me. ):


----------



## BreGarcia08 (May 21, 2013)

I just wanted to put out there that I loved my first bag!!! I will use everything I got except the lipstick (Mirabella in Pose, if you wanna swap message me). I also got the Pacifica Garden scent, Yaby in buff, Anastasia brow gell, and a pink Zoya polish. Love love love. I was very frustrated because I felt like the shipping was taking to long and I messaged Ipsy like, three days ago and never got a reply. But the important thing is that it is here and it was totally worth the wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks Ipsy hehe &lt;3


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone that jumped into a second subscription late in the game (5/13) gotten a shipping notice or anything yet?  I am starting to worry..


 I referred my friend on 5/14, and she hasn't gotten a ship notice yet.


----------



## kira685 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone that jumped into a second subscription late in the game (5/13) gotten a shipping notice or anything yet?  I am starting to worry..


 Nope, but it said 3-5 business days for it to ship after payment goes through - I signed up for the second sub on 5/14, the payment wasn't processed until 5/16 so I'm figuring this is just business day 3 for me. Someone mentioned they didn't get a shipping notice but received their bag, so I don't think I'll worry much even if I don't get anything by Friday... at least that's what I'm saying now lol

ETA: right after I posted, I got my shipping email from ipsy =)


----------



## lioness90 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone that jumped into a second subscription late in the game (5/13) gotten a shipping notice or anything yet?  I am starting to worry..


 I ordered my first bag on 5/13 and just got a shipping notice.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 21, 2013)

Yay! Me too!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone that jumped into a second subscription late in the game (5/13) gotten a shipping notice or anything yet?  I am starting to worry..


 I ordered on May 15th and just, just now received tracking for it but link's not live yet.


----------



## Flowerfish (May 21, 2013)

I subbed on 05/13 and just got my shipping notice about an hour ago. I am sooo excited! I have been checking my email like crazy waiting for this moment!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

OMG... just realized why I got the St Tropez... I have Jessica Harlow as my "stylist", and she just put up a video where she raves about the St. Tropez (and is apparently talking in the heavy Jersey accent of her alter ego, "Bev"?)

Gaaaaaah.  Had to turn the video off.  Too much.  (But it's on the Ipsy FB page, if you're bored)


----------



## mindcaviar (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG... just realized why I got the St Tropez... I have Jessica Harlow as my "stylist", and she just put up a video where she raves about the St. Tropez (and is apparently talking in the heavy Jersey accent of her alter ego, "Bev"?)
> 
> Gaaaaaah.  Had to turn the video off.  Too much.  (But it's on the Ipsy FB page, if you're bored)


 I put Kandee &amp; Michelle as my new stylists when I updated. I think I had Harlow before when I had no idea how you were supposed to pick a stylist. Maybe that's why i got it, too.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like that idea too! I'm giving YOU the credit of coming up with it though
> 
> ...


 So basically they could send you anything and you's be happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irene- (May 21, 2013)

> So basically they could send you anything and you's be happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup! I'm up for anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG... just realized why I got the St Tropez... I have Jessica Harlow as my "stylist", and she just put up a video where she raves about the St. Tropez (and is apparently talking in the heavy Jersey accent of her alter ego, "Bev"?)
> 
> Gaaaaaah.  Had to turn the video off.  Too much.  (But it's on the Ipsy FB page, if you're bored)


You know, I normally love her but that video was ummmm....errrrrr......yeah. I couldn't get through it either.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So basically they could send you anything and you's be happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's the best way to be! Too bad I can't pull it off myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought I had posted this last week when I got my bag, then I figured everyone had moved on to the june thread, but I see some people have bags still coming in!
> 
> I have every option highlighted besides hair, skin, and eyes (dark brown, medium, dark brown) and this is what I got:
> ...


 
That's a pretty good job on your nails! I like it.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (May 22, 2013)

I am now regretting getting my second bag. I got the core bag with: Yaby in honey (too dark) Zoya in Gei Gei (not really a fan of sparkly pinks) Pacifica in Tahitian Gardenia (wanted the Island Vanilla) Anastasia brow gel (will never use, ever) Mirabella Color Sheer Lipstick in Posy (too bright) I loved my first bag and should have just stuck with that one.


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cute combo!


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought I had posted this last week when I got my bag, then I figured everyone had moved on to the june thread, but I see some people have bags still coming in!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (May 22, 2013)

Not the cleanest mani but I think it came out cute. Zoya blu tips in wet and wild fergie rock and roll


----------



## Angelalh (May 22, 2013)

if anyone wants the NUME coupon pm me

id use it but even after the coupon it would be at least $50

i straighten my hair like once a year and other than that i only use it on my bangs... so a cheapy 20-30 revlon one is good for me lol


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if anyone wants the NUME coupon pm me
> 
> ...


 This. I have two NUME coupons I won't be using.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

I have four but one I attempted to use so not sure if that still works. I think a new thread for those wanting to ditch their codes is in order since it's one of those non-tradeable items.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have four but one I attempted to use so not sure if that still works. I think a new thread for those wanting to ditch their codes is in order since it's one of those non-tradeable items.


 YES.  I have the NuMe code, and a $50 wine code from the Girls' Night In Cravebox.  Possibly the code from the Juil shoe site if my hubby hasn't already thrown away my Yuzen box.  (He is SO LUCKY I wasn't planning on using it!)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 22, 2013)

I'm trying to find the trade thread because I received my crowd pleaser bag today and got the Posy lip color but want to trade for pixy. Help me!  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (May 22, 2013)

Just got my second bag and aside from the concealer, it was just what I wanted.  My first bag had the right colour concealer for me, Buff.  This one had Honey which is way too dark but I got the Gei Gei polish, the brow gel, the Pacifica roll on in Vanilla and the Mirabella lip stick in posh...perfect colour for me!

After 2 underwhelming bags, this month more than made up for them in my opinion.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 22, 2013)

Sooooooo....no bag again today....wah wahhhh... I am thinking it's lost.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 22, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## pengutango (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm trying to find the trade thread because I received my crowd pleaser bag today and got the Posy lip color but want to trade for pixy. Help me!


 FormosaHoney already posted the link for the swap thread on Faceook, but if you wanna trade here on MUT: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps

There isn't a separate thread for each sub box, so you'll have to make your own thread for the items you want to there. There's more info regarding it there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (May 22, 2013)

My shipping info link has decided it doesn't want to work anymore, and my bag still haven't arrived. This is a bit annoying.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping info link has decided it doesn't want to work anymore, and my bag still haven't arrived. This is a bit annoying.


 Yeah, mine keeps crashing too.  It doesn't even load the DHL site.


----------



## cari12 (May 22, 2013)

DHL's site has been down all day. 

In other news, they re-opened the subscription list for June. No more waitlist and anyone who was on it is now subscribed for June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (May 22, 2013)

Do the NuMe coupons have an expiration date? If so, when?


----------



## jesemiaud (May 22, 2013)

> Do the NuMe coupons have an expiration date? If so, when?


 I think I remember seeing that it's the end of December.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 22, 2013)

I just received my tracking email for my main account bag that never came. Kinda bummed because I think it might be a crowd pleaser instead of what was originally listed in my Glam Room (and I already got a crowd pleaser, which I liked. But I was looking forward to a bronzing lotion and the possibility of another polish besides the pink.) Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (May 22, 2013)

I got one bag and can't check on the other one because of DHL site not working. I wanted to give my friend her's today but my mom's came. I wonder if it was a different mail man who just did not want to walk the other to the door. My mail box was stuffed with things today.


----------



## wadedl (May 22, 2013)

So my mom got the Tahitian Gardenia, Lip Sheer in Daydream and concealer in Honey. I think she would probably be Buff. I am going to open the other (for my friend) when it gets here so they have the concealer which will best match them. I am quite surprised I really like the Tahitian Gardenia.


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 22, 2013)

I was complimented today twice on the gardenia roller ball! I almost never get complimented on scent unless I wear my signature Bvlgari.


----------



## laelene (May 22, 2013)

This is my first bag and while I liked the value and diversity of products, I got the two very things I was hoping I wouldn't! In my profile I said I never wear lipstick but I got the Mirabella lipstick... don't they check your preferences?? And of the Zoya polishes, the one I wanted the least was the pink (Gie Gie) and of course that's what I got. Hope I can trade for the purple nail polish and Juice Beauty lip gloss! Thanks *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for sharing that trading link. Didn't know they had something like that set up!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laelene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first bag and while I liked the value and diversity of products, I got the two very things I was hoping I wouldn't! In my profile I said I never wear lipstick but I got the Mirabella lipstick... don't they check your preferences?? And of the Zoya polishes, the one I wanted the least was the pink (Gie Gie) and of course that's what I got. Hope I can trade for the purple nail polish and Juice Beauty lip gloss! Thanks *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for sharing that trading link. Didn't know they had something like that set up!


 Did you sign up after 5/1? If so, there was a set bag who went out to those who subbed after May 1st, which had the lipstick, mostly pink polish, rollerball perfume, brow gel, and concealer. Your preferences should take effect starting in June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laelene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first bag and while I liked the value and diversity of products, I got the two very things I was hoping I wouldn't! In my profile I said I never wear lipstick but I got the Mirabella lipstick... don't they check your preferences?? And of the Zoya polishes, the one I wanted the least was the pink (Gie Gie) and of course that's what I got. Hope I can trade for the purple nail polish and Juice Beauty lip gloss! Thanks *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for sharing that trading link. Didn't know they had something like that set up!


 Oh you are so welcome!  I just copy pasted what pengutango responded to my inquiry!  There aren't too many purples out there... but maybe you can get something else you like from the general trade list that pengutango put up a few windows back.  Good luck!

I received Intergalactic (...planetary... I'll fry you in my wok...) as an extra and sampled it in Sephora!  *Loved it!  Thank you IPSY!!  *Eyes normally react to any shadow, didn't protest this one at all.  

I'm just not sure about the purple, might trade it out for a more neutral moon-shade.


----------



## Xiang (May 22, 2013)

I wish I have something to trade for the lipstick but sadly I only subbed for one bag and have already opened and tried on all the products. =(


----------



## coffeecardigan (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Traded my Zoya nail polish in Blu for the Jacqueline! Here's a pic!


 Did you like the formulation?  I removed mine right away because it was so gloopy!


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cute!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (May 23, 2013)

Future Ipsy Bags Spoiler!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So I went to cancel one of my Ipsy subs today, and before canceling, they informed me of 3 of the brands that are scheduled to be in future bags. They were Urban Decay, theBalm, and Yes To! Yay!


----------



## laguilar12 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I have something to trade for the lipstick but sadly I only subbed for one bag and have already opened and tried on all the products. =(


 Some people will trade for "swatched" products, you should give it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie4747 (May 23, 2013)

So if you subbed after May 1st, is the pink zoya nailpolish the only color that is given out?


----------



## starfighter82 (May 23, 2013)

I got a second bag due to an error that caused me to be charged twice. My second bag was the crowd pleaser. I was happy with everything except the Posy lipstick. I ended up with red lipstick in bag #2 and the red liner in bag #1. I made sure to retake my quiz and uncheck classic style since I am guessing that is what caused all the red. I love red lips, I just hate them on me. I just think my lips end up looking sad because of their size. When my mouth is closed and I am not smiling my lips are not much wider than the average person puckering (my sister calls them 1920's lips. you would think that would mean red is a good look, but it isn't!). Thankfully both my sister's have absolutely lovely lips that look great in red so one gets the lipstick and the other the liner! Overall I am pleased with my bags and quite happy that I ended up buying 2 on accident!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 23, 2013)

*RE: REFERRALS: *I referred two people before the May bag was sent out, so I got the Urban Decay shadow bonus in the May bag!! I just had FIVE more friends sign up in the past few days (ie: after May bag, before June), so now I'm curious to see if that means I'll get another bonus in the June bag! I emailed IpsyCare and they said they only sent out notification emails for the first two referrals and that they were "working to build out a more robust referral system" - so we'll see what their response is to my question!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want that bracelet!


----------



## elissan (May 23, 2013)

I got my second bag (a crowd pleaser) yesterday.... with Gie Gie nail polish, Posy lip stick, Island Vanilla rollerball (yay!), eye brow gel, and Vanilla concealer (finally, a color I can use!!). So, I am pleased with this bag... a great value for $10. I think I am going to keep both subscriptions for next month to see what's coming, just in case its something good.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 23, 2013)

Well still no bag today. I know Ipsy wanted me to wait til Friday to email them but with it being a holiday weekend, I probably won't get a respond til Tuesday so I think I am emailing them again today.


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

I'm still waiting on all 3 of my bags. I know mine usually come at the end of the month or later but I just cant wait to get this months bags.


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2013)

> Future Ipsy Bags Spoiler!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A full sized nyx blush will be in there too bi got an email spoiler. Sorry for the spoiler but I'm typing from my phone ladies.


----------



## pengutango (May 23, 2013)

Found some use with the Zoya Gei Gei I decided to keep and not trade, like I did with the first one, with this mani with Zoya Zuza, essie Good as Gold, and black striping polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found some use with the Zoya Gei Gei I decided to keep and not trade, like I did with the first one, with this mani with Zoya Zuza, essie Good as Gold, and black striping polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well that's FREAKIN ADORABLE!!!


----------



## pengutango (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found some use with the Zoya Gei Gei I decided to keep and not trade, like I did with the first one, with this mani with Zoya Zuza, essie Good as Gold, and black striping polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So cute!


----------



## Xiang (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laguilar12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some people will trade for "swatched" products, you should give it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think I'll keep everything for May. I might have traded the lip gloss but I've already tried it on my own lips. I was that excited when I got my bag this month, haha. I'll be more selective when trying the items for June. =p


----------



## wildsp187 (May 24, 2013)

So I'm wearing the Coconut Crushed Pearl at work today and someone started walking around sniffing.. they said "Why does it smell like pastries/a bakery down here??" .. I sit in a "cube farm".. I said "Oh.. that's probably me.. "

And it was....


----------



## Dots (May 24, 2013)

> So I'm wearing the Coconut Crushed Pearl at work today and someone started walking around sniffing.. they said "Why does it smell like pastries/a bakery down here??" .. I sit in a "cube farm".. I said "Oh.. that's probably me.. " And it was.... :icon_redf Â


 It smells nice (I'm wearing it right now) and the shimmer is really pretty, plus, it is still moisturizing. The only thing I didn't like is that it wasn't sealed. I know this was covered in the other thread but it still bugs me.


----------



## kdomsmom (May 24, 2013)

anyone else have the issue where the bag contents don't match the glam room?  in my case, 4 out of 5 match but i received the mirabella pixie lipstick when my glam room says that i should have received the glimmer gloss-OR-perfecting powder-OR-lipliner.  i emailed ipsycare over a week ago and never got a response back other than 2 autoreplies that their reply was pending.  so i emailed them again the other day and they finally responded today.  problem is, they sent an autoreply that does not in any way address my specific issue.  it was the typical "we're sorry to hear that you don't love the goodies..."  at no time did i express any disappointment or dislike of anything i received.  i emailed them back to say that they failed to address the bag/glamroom inconsistency.  anyway, just wondering if this happened to anyone else.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kdomsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else have the issue where the bag contents don't match the glam room?  in my case, 4 out of 5 match but i received the mirabella pixie lipstick when my glam room says that i should have received the glimmer gloss-OR-perfecting powder-OR-lipliner.  i emailed ipsycare over a week ago and never got a response back other than 2 autoreplies that their reply was pending.  so i emailed them again the other day and they finally responded today.  problem is, they sent an autoreply that does not in any way address my specific issue.  it was the typical "we're sorry to hear that you don't love the goodies..."  at no time did i express any disappointment or dislike of anything i received.  i emailed them back to say that they failed to address the bag/glamroom inconsistency.  anyway, just wondering if this happened to anyone else.


 

This actually seems to have been a common occurrence with that option.. I hope you get it worked out.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm wearing the Coconut Crushed Pearl at work today and someone started walking around sniffing.. they said "Why does it smell like pastries/a bakery down here??" .. I sit in a "cube farm".. I said "Oh.. that's probably me.. "
> 
> And it was....


 That's too funny and cute!





 




 




 


My bag just arrived at the Elkridge, MD, DHL Global Mail Facility, after going to GA from NC 



, it didn't go to KY as its sister did . 

My little girls trying to come home to me, any which way they can.  Thumbing their way on the DHL highways in little pink-foil-bubble-wrap rain parkas, sporting retro blue and orange chevron sun dresses, with perfume, lip-stick, nail polish and other goodies stuffed in the bib pocket of their sun dress.  If only I could draw...


----------



## sldb (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm wearing the Coconut Crushed Pearl at work today and someone started walking around sniffing.. they said "Why does it smell like pastries/a bakery down here??" .. I sit in a "cube farm".. I said "Oh.. that's probably me.. "
> 
> And it was....


I was in a Subway yesterday when one of the women making sandwiches said "Something smells good!" She compared it to a cupcake. . .and it was me and my Coconut Crushed Pearl.


----------



## MUfiend (May 24, 2013)

Enabler alert! If you didn't get the hair products but you're interested in trying the macadamia oil products, ULTA is having an online special - with any $20 macadamia purchase, the oil treatment and masque (3.3 ounces) are free. The ad says the oil treatment in the .35 ounce but when I checked out it was the 1 ounce. Yay!!!! And if you want to avoid shipping and buy more - there's a 20% off 1 item coupon for non prestige items. Just use the code on the home page.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 24, 2013)

> anyone else have the issue where the bag contents don't match the glam room?Â  in my case, 4 out of 5 match but i received the mirabella pixie lipstick when my glam room says that i should have received the glimmer gloss-OR-perfecting powder-OR-lipliner.Â  i emailed ipsycare over a week ago and never got a response back other than 2 autoreplies that their reply was pending.Â  so i emailed them again the other day and they finally responded today.Â  problem is, they sent an autoreply that does not in any way address my specific issue.Â  it was the typical "we're sorry to hear that you don't love the goodies..."Â  at no time did i express any disappointment or dislike of anything i received.Â  i emailed them back to say that they failed to address the bag/glamroom inconsistency.Â  anyway, just wondering if this happened to anyone else.


 This happened to me and when I posted about it on Facebook, I was told to email ipsycare. I got a response that was basically "whoops" and rather than adjusting my glam room, they told me they would ship me the product I should of had (one of the three other Mirabella items). My package came today and...(drumroll)...I received another Mirabella lipstick! There was a nice note saying that they were unable to ship the product to me area (the powder, and wtf? My area? I live in coastal Delaware. No restrictions here!) and to enjoy the enclosed item instead. I literally laughed out loud when I opened the bag. Hope you luck out better than I did!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (May 24, 2013)

> That's too funny and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the best word picture ever (and not just because all my ipsy stuff makes a stop in Elkridge, MD now too) love it!!


----------



## jessicalriley (May 24, 2013)

I'm a new subscriber &amp; got my first bag today! Zoya Gie-Gie, Anastasia Brow Gel, Pacifica vanilla, buff concealer, &amp; Mirabella Posy. They are all perfect &amp; definitely things I will use. Hope future bags are this amazing!


----------



## laelene (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you sign up after 5/1? If so, there was a set bag who went out to those who subbed after May 1st, which had the lipstick, mostly pink polish, rollerball perfume, brow gel, and concealer. Your preferences should take effect starting in June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooooh that makes sense, yeah I waited for spoilers to pretty much be confirmed before going for it. Dang it, I wanted to cancel and wait to see if I like the June one before subscribing again haha. I'm just not into makeup and I'm afraid I'll get eye shadows and lipsticks and blush, none of which I would ever use.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laelene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laelene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh that makes sense, yeah I waited for spoilers to pretty much be confirmed before going for it. Dang it, I wanted to cancel and wait to see if I like the June one before subscribing again haha. I'm just not into makeup and I'm afraid I'll get eye shadows and lipsticks and blush, none of which I would ever use.


 Ipsy's know more for sampling makeup, while others seem to sample skin care more.  I think Birch Box does a mix of the two and some life style items.  There's Beauty Army where you can pick and choose 6 out of 9 products based on your profile.  Not sure what beauty products you would like to sample but take a look around at the various sampling subs and I'm sure you'll find one that suits you!

Have fun!!


----------



## laelene (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, there's definitely a blush in the June bag. That's all we know so far!


 Ah just my luck! Where do you go to find spoiler info? So far I find them on a blog but I'm wondering if there are other sources (where they help figure out what might be included since I'm not good at guessing the spoilers Ipsy provides).


----------



## laelene (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ipsy's know more for sampling makeup, while others seem to sample skin care more.  I think Birch Box does a mix of the two and some life style items.  There's Beauty Army where you can pick and choose 6 out of 9 products based on your profile.  Not sure what beauty products you would like to sample but take a look around at the various sampling subs and I'm sure you'll find one that suits you!
> ...


 I really like the concept of the bags... if only there were more options when it came to that kind of subscription. I currently get Yuzen, which is amazing and perfect for me, but I wanted to try some other smaller subscriptions with skincare, nail care, and minimal makeup items like mascara, lip gloss, concealer. I'll check out Beauty Army though, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laelene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laelene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh that makes sense, yeah I waited for spoilers to pretty much be confirmed before going for it. Dang it, I wanted to cancel and wait to see if I like the June one before subscribing again haha. I'm just not into makeup and I'm afraid I'll get eye shadows and lipsticks and blush, none of which I would ever use.


 Ipsy is mostly known for makeup samples. You can also check out Beauty Box 5. They offer a mix of skincare, hair products, beauty tools, and very basic cosmetic products.


----------



## mindcaviar (May 24, 2013)

Come to the June thread!!! We are all over there now!!! This is the ghost of ipsy's past... helllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooo-- we miss uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 



 wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Xiang (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Come to the June thread!!! We are all over there now!!! This is the ghost of ipsy's past... helllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooo-- we miss uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> ...


 I have a feeling the June thread count is gonna rival this one in the end. Heading there now! Haha. =D


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the best word picture ever (and not just because all my ipsy stuff makes a stop in Elkridge, MD now too) love it!!


 Thanks!!


----------



## laelene (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh I would have loved to get your bag. I want that nail polish and lip gloss!!


----------



## casualbeauty (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found some use with the Zoya Gei Gei I decided to keep and not trade, like I did with the first one, with this mani with Zoya Zuza, essie Good as Gold, and black striping polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's really cute!


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 25, 2013)

My second bag is finally out for delivery. Woot.


----------



## derpyderp (May 25, 2013)

I was one of the last people to cave and subscribe for a second bag and I live in the Pacific Northwest. My bag just left KY yesterday... Sigh. It's going to be a long wait.

I'm already sure I'll love everything in my bag (actually hoping for a concealer that's either too light or too dark so I can use it for either highlighting or contouring - yaby's concealer though very creamy does not offer enough coverage for me). What has me nervous is the perfume... I hated Gardenia! I'm vanilla perfumes all the way - fingers crossed that's what I'll get in this second bag!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Enabler alert! If you didn't get the hair products but you're interested in trying the macadamia oil products, ULTA is having an online special - with any $20 macadamia purchase, the oil treatment and masque (3.3 ounces) are free. The ad says the oil treatment in the .35 ounce but when I checked out it was the 1 ounce. Yay!!!! And if you want to avoid shipping and buy more - there's a 20% off 1 item coupon for non prestige items. Just use the code on the home page.


 Hmm...I added $21.50 in macadamia products, but no gift showed up for me. I also couldn't find it on the GWP page. Wonder if they pulled it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laelene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the concept of the bags... if only there were more options when it came to that kind of subscription. I currently get Yuzen, which is amazing and perfect for me, but I wanted to try some other smaller subscriptions with skincare, nail care, and minimal makeup items like mascara, lip gloss, concealer. I'll check out Beauty Army though, thanks for the recommendation!


 laelene--Something else you might want to look into is Beauty Fix. I think you can either get it one time or sign up for the subscription, but instead of being monthly, it comes out every time we start a new season--Spring, Summer, Fall, and Winter. It does cost more--$50--but you pick your products, many of which are full size or larger samples, and they have lots of skin care because I think they're associated with dermstore. They do a few makeup items too, but of course you don't have to choose them. I have found several great serums and treatment masks through them. The only sad thing is, usually I can't repurchase things I like as they are too expensive. So I look at BF as a way to splurge on things I otherwise couldn't afford. A treat for my skin. And yes, I seek out the makeup more than you would, lol!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 25, 2013)

> Hmm...I added $21.50 in macadamia products, but no gift showed up for me. I also couldn't find it on the GWP page. Wonder if they pulled it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm fairly certain the Macademia GWP was yesterday only.


----------



## laelene (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure where the spoilers come from, I think a mix of what Ipsy posts on their FB/sends out in emails/puts up on their website. As soon as anything is 'detected' it's posted on the Ipsy thread for that month. The blush spoiler is over in the Ipsy June thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135093/ipsy-glam-bag-june-2013-discussion-spoilers/360#post_2083442


 Ah ok, thanks!


----------



## laelene (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> laelene--Something else you might want to look into is Beauty Fix. I think you can either get it one time or sign up for the subscription, but instead of being monthly, it comes out every time we start a new season--Spring, Summer, Fall, and Winter. It does cost more--$50--but you pick your products, many of which are full size or larger samples, and they have lots of skin care because I think they're associated with dermstore. They do a few makeup items too, but of course you don't have to choose them. I have found several great serums and treatment masks through them. The only sad thing is, usually I can't repurchase things I like as they are too expensive. So I look at BF as a way to splurge on things I otherwise couldn't afford. A treat for my skin. And yes, I seek out the makeup more than you would, lol!


 Thanks for the suggestion! I will definitely look into it... I guess $50 every 3 months isn't so bad.


----------



## laelene (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ipsy is mostly known for makeup samples. You can also check out Beauty Box 5. They offer a mix of skincare, hair products, beauty tools, and very basic cosmetic products.


 I wish more companies did the fun little makeup bags rather than boxes! Thanks for letting me know about Beauty Box 5. Trying to find some info of previous boxes and if it looks good I might switch!


----------



## MUfiend (May 25, 2013)

> Hmm...I added $21.50 in macadamia products, but no gift showed up for me. I also couldn't find it on the GWP page. Wonder if they pulled it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sorry Heather.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was their daily beauty steal yesterday only. It looks like they have a special for a free masque on a $40 macadamia oil purchase until 6/1 though.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 26, 2013)

For those of us whose bag was lost in transit and was wondering if we would get the items that was shown in our glam room, I email Ipsy and asked and this was the response:

Thank you for following up with me on your Glam Bag's status! I am so sorry you did not receive your Glam Bag. We will send a replacement out to you right away. Also, please note that we might not be able to ship you the exact items that were in our original Glam Bag. If we are unable to provide you with the same item, we will send you a comparable substitute product

So I guess we will be surprised!

My new bag was shipped Friday but tracking hasn't updated yet.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 26, 2013)

I am thinking about maybe using the Nume code(if I ever get my bag..lol) and purchasing a new Nume hairdryer. Does anyone have one and what do you think of it? Looked up YouTube videos but most of those were given to the reviewer for free and I would like an unbiased opinion of the product. Thanks!!


----------



## Krendall (May 26, 2013)

> For those of us whose bag was lost in transit and was wondering if we would get the items that was shown in our glam room, I email Ipsy and asked and this was the response: Thank you for following up with me on your Glam Bag's status! I am so sorry you did not receive your Glam Bag. We will send a replacement out to you right away. Also, please note that we might not be able to ship you the exact items that were in our original Glam Bag. If we are unable to provide you with the same item, we will send you a comparable substitute product So I guess we will be surprised! My new bag was shipped Friday but tracking hasn't updated yet.


 Thanks for this. But I wish I was getting my original bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm fairly certain the Macademia GWP was yesterday only.





> Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry Heather.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that's one reason I don't order much from Ulta. They time their offers, not all of them, but some. I absolutely HATE it when they send out emails where it is good for 4 hours only. I have less of a life than most people, but even I don't have all my time available to devote to checking every hour just to make sure Ulta hasn't sent out an email, lol! If it is something I would take advantage of, you just know I'm going to miss it. Same as with this one. Oh well. Thanks anyway guys!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for this. But I wish I was getting my original bag!


 Krendall. I don't blame you! I would pitch a (calm) fit, if such a thing is possible. Keep communicating with them about how you did not get what you paid for (which is true) and how others got their customization but you did not. If it comes down to it, you could also threaten to drop your subscription. But be sure to propose a solution. I can understand they might not have the things they originally sent you still in stock. However, that doesn't mean they can't do *something special* to make up for the fact you are not getting your original bag. They could throw in an extra or a gift certificate or something. Maybe even something they still have on hand from a month or two back. You clearly are disappointed, and you have every right to be. It certainly isn't your fault your bag didn't make it to your address. It kind of isn't Ipsy's fault, but then again, it kind of is. I'm not a statistical expert, but it seems to me that far too many customers have complained that their bags went missing this month. Ipsy should be outraged at the shipper. Nonetheless, it is a shipper they chose. The customer should not suffer and if Ipsy feels wronged, they need to seek an answer from DHL rather than punishing innocent customers. Ok, time to climb off the ole soap box now.  But honestly, if Ipsy can't fathom why a customer would be upset--this month especially, the first month you were supposed to get a custom bag--then it only spells trouble for their business down the line anyway. I'm sure you aren't the only customer with a missing bag who is thinking and feeling the way you are. So in a weird way, by standing up to them on an issue where you have a legitimate complaint, you are doing them a favor. It just may take some doing to make them understand that. Keep trying and best of luck!


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 26, 2013)

Hmm...It just occurred to me that the timing of releasing their first really "customized bag" based on your profile just before their Gen Beauty Event was really a bad idea! They should have anticipated problems and questions after May's bag, which had more variety than any previous MyGlam/Ipsy bag, as I understand it. Then again, did they purposely plan the event to give people time to cool off and forget to ask questions??? I wonder. Personally, I still think it was a bad idea. To me, there is a sense that Ipsy is at a stand still and out of communication with everyone until the event is over. And with May bags still out there, that is not good.


----------



## Lily V (May 26, 2013)

So I have my bag finally- there's good and bad, the good is a mirabella lipstick in posey (really nice color on me!!), juice beauty gloss in fig- I was wary of the color at first, but it actually looks pretty good on me (strange that I got 2 lip products instead of 1 lip and 1 fragrance), the zoya in gie gie- at first I was a little sad I didnt get the purple or blue one, but its growing on me, it is a very pretty shade of pink and the shimmer in it is nice.  Bad news- no pacifica rollerball, my concealer is buff!! (and I'm like white as paper..) and I got the pacifica bronzer cream!! noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  damn!  I don't use bronzers (or tanning stuff)- even I wanted too, I'm so fair- it all looks like dirt rubbed on me, so there's really no point. 

I went back through my quiz, the no self tanner products is def not checked, but in the makeup section- they have it set up as "blush &amp; bronzers"- and I love blushes (my drawer filled with 5347538753895832 different ones can attest to that ha!



) but no to bronzers!  Well this kinda of sucks, if you want to get blush- you have to check that and run the risk of them sending a bronzer instead....  I think I will email them to suggest they separate those 2, because I'm sure there has to be other pasties



like me in the same boat, where blush looks great on us, but not bronzers.  Blah... and I really really wanted the pacifica shimmer/highlighting lotion too. I don't even know if there'd be anyone who'd even be willing to part with their for a trade....

I'm not saying this was a bad bag- it was pretty good all in all, I just wish they would work on that whole "personalization" thing more, if they going to keep relying on that.  Matching concealers should have been a no brainer- if you picked fair in your quiz, they send you the lightest one yaby offers. If you're dark skinned, they don't send you the lightest shade.  Not rocket science, ya know?



  I also hope they dont keep adding more and more "variations" to the bags, I don't want ipsy to go the route of birchbox- I'm getting sick and tired of seeing cool stuff in their sneak peak videos and then getting absolutely nothing like it in my box (&amp; also getting nothing at all that matches my profile...).  I really liked the less variation with ipsy.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for this. But I wish I was getting my original bag!


Me too but the I don't hate the "crowd pleaser" bag either. I was originally slotted to get:

concealer,

polish (don't know the color but now I think it's gonna be pink. kind of wanted the purple but whatever),

Juice Beauty Gloss (wanted the lipstick so this might be a good switch...I wouldn't have hated the gloss, I just have tons of them but none of them are Juice Beauty),

Macadamia Oil *OR* Nume finishing serum (I have soooo many hair products so don't mind NOT getting either of these but also haven't tried either brand)

Pacifica Luminizing body butter (WAHHHH



.....I really wanted this one!)

but o well, I will just be happy for a bag at this point.


----------



## MissTrix (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have my bag finally- there's good and bad, the good is a mirabella lipstick in posey (really nice color on me!!), juice beauty gloss in fig- I was wary of the color at first, but it actually looks pretty good on me (strange that I got 2 lip products instead of 1 lip and 1 fragrance), the zoya in gie gie- at first I was a little sad I didnt get the purple or blue one, but its growing on me, it is a very pretty shade of pink and the shimmer in it is nice.  Bad news- no pacifica rollerball, my concealer is buff!! (and I'm like white as paper..) and I got the pacifica bronzer cream!! noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  damn!  I don't use bronzers (or tanning stuff)- even I wanted too, I'm so fair- it all looks like dirt rubbed on me, so there's really no point.
> 
> ...


 That they connected blushers to bronzers is exactly the reason I left that option unchecked. I just know they would send me bronzers. I quite enjoy my pallor, thank you! As I like to say, I don't tan, I blanch. 





I imagine they use some sort of computer program to match items to people's quiz answers since there is no way they could ever do it individually. My theory is that someone mis-programmed the concealer colors to match up with the wrong skin tones. Since this was the first time they have attempted this type of product matching I am hoping they will improve on whatever method they use.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2013)

I am the same, when it comes to blushes/bronzers! I can wear most any shade of blush, until it reaches bronze/brown then I look awful. I'm white with pink undertones, not a hint of brown in me, and I'm unable to tan...browns are really the only color I can't wear (I don't even wear them on my eyes much, though I am learning to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

The good news is, I now have so many blushes that I am okay with unchecking that box altogether, because as much as I love blush, I currently have more than I'll ever be able to use, as is.


----------



## MrsMeow (May 27, 2013)

Holy cow, I am officially a Zoya believer.  I painted my nails on Thursday quickly with 2 coats - no base or top coat because I'm short on time.  My son is in the ICU at the Children's Hospital, so I am washing my hands all the time.  Seriously, my hands have never been so cracked and dry.  But amazingly, this nail polish has held up in a freakish way.  I have my first chip today.  That's insane.


----------



## tinapickles (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cow, I am officially a Zoya believer.  I painted my nails on Thursday quickly with 2 coats - no base or top coat because I'm short on time.  My son is in the ICU at the Children's Hospital, so I am washing my hands all the time.  Seriously, my hands have never been so cracked and dry.  But amazingly, this nail polish has held up in a freakish way.  I have my first chip today.  That's insane.


 It's awesome until you try to get it off!!! 





Sorry to hear about your son. Sending you good juju in the hopes that he achieves full recovery.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cow, I am officially a Zoya believer.  I painted my nails on Thursday quickly with 2 coats - no base or top coat because I'm short on time.  My son is in the ICU at the Children's Hospital, so I am washing my hands all the time.  Seriously, my hands have never been so cracked and dry.  But amazingly, this nail polish has held up in a freakish way.  I have my first chip today.  That's insane.


So sorry to hear about your son, I'll keep the both of you in my thoughts today! Which polish did you end up getting? I have Blu and I agree, it lasts FOREVER!.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cow, I am officially a Zoya believer.  I painted my nails on Thursday quickly with 2 coats - no base or top coat because I'm short on time.  My son is in the ICU at the Children's Hospital, so I am washing my hands all the time.  Seriously, my hands have never been so cracked and dry.  But amazingly, this nail polish has held up in a freakish way.  I have my first chip today.  That's insane.


 Oh no!  So sorry to hear about your son, I hope he recovers quickly 




  And seriously, the soap they use in ICU's is seriously harsh on skin!  That's amazing that your polish is lasting so long!

Zoya does not last on me, unfortunately (I can never go 24 hours without a chip, no matter what kind of polish).  I do have the Incoco strips on from a previous Birchbox (saved them for a wedding this weekend!) and they have been going strong since Saturday!  Just a few chips and some minimal tip wear, which is way better than anything I've ever tried before!


----------



## audiophilekate (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lily V (May 27, 2013)

thanks Miss Trix &amp; yousoldtheworld! I knew I wasn't alone!





and MrsMeow, good thoughts for you &amp; your son- here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cow, I am officially a Zoya believer.  I painted my nails on Thursday quickly with 2 coats - no base or top coat because I'm short on time.  My son is in the ICU at the Children's Hospital, so I am washing my hands all the time.  Seriously, my hands have never been so cracked and dry.  But amazingly, this nail polish has held up in a freakish way.  I have my first chip today.  That's insane.


 Sorry to hear about your son hope he feels better soon.


----------



## kdomsmom (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This happened to me and when I posted about it on Facebook, I was told to email ipsycare. I got a response that was basically "whoops" and rather than adjusting my glam room, they told me they would ship me the product I should of had (one of the three other Mirabella items). My package came today and...(drumroll)...I received another Mirabella lipstick! There was a nice note saying that they were unable to ship the product to me area (the powder, and wtf? My area? I live in coastal Delaware. No restrictions here!) and to enjoy the enclosed item instead. I literally laughed out loud when I opened the bag.
> 
> Hope you luck out better than I did!


 shortly after my post, ipsy emailed me asking me to confirm what i had received in my bag and then a follow up email saying that they sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and would be sending me a replacement perfecting powder.  i guess we'll see!  @onlyaveragemom, i'm sorry they still screwed up your item!  their explanation seems a little, um, odd.


----------



## skylite (May 28, 2013)

> shortly after my post, ipsy emailed me asking me to confirm what i had received in my bag and then a follow up email saying that they sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and would be sending me a replacement perfecting powder.Â  i guess we'll see!Â  @onlyaveragemom, i'm sorry they still screwed up your item!Â  their explanation seems a little, um, odd.


 I'm glad you got yours sorted out ! I emailed them on may 16. Got an auto reply on the 17th that they had not forgotten about me. I was patient and waited three more business days before shooting them another email. I still haven't heard anything at all, so I sent them one more email this morning. I know they're probably swamped, and I'm Trying to be patient and understanding. I hate rude customers, but I feel like over 10 days for a customer service response is ridiculous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 29, 2013)

Finally got bag 3 today...not excited because I got the default bag even though THEY made the error and didn't charge me until I emailed them and asked them whats up, but heres what I got. Yaby-buff. 3rd one. Zoya- gie gie. 2nd one Brow gel- 2nd one. Rollerball- Island Vanilla. Thank God, I didn't care for the gardenia one I got in my last bag. Mirabella- pixie. No. even if I wore lipstick, no.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 29, 2013)

I got my replacement bag today...the one that was for my ongoing account that never showed, so I got the 'must be a scratched bar code' line and a replacement. I was sure it was going to be the crowd pleaser....and it technically wasn't. It had:

St Tropez - What I really wanted from my original bag (glam room showed the bronzing lotions, so I was excited for that. After I found out I had to get a replacement bag, I went ahead and purchased the Pacifica Sun Kissed glow, just in case I ended up with a crowd pleaser. So luck was on my side and I got the St Tropez.)

Zoya Pink - I was hoping for a purple since I got the pink in my crowd pleaser, but maybe I can trade or make someones day with a gift.

Vanilla Rollerball - Love the one I received in my crowd pleaser, but maybe will try to trade for a Gardenia, or save it for a backup.

Concealer in Honey - I got Buff in my crowd pleaser which was *almost* a match, honey is too dark.

Lipstick in Bellarina - A sparkly nude shade, will go good on * no makeup make up days* . Got Posy in my crowd pleaser and love it, so was good to get another wearable shade.

The bag is falling apart at the seams, but I'm not going to contact them over it since I now have two, and the other one is intact.

Overall, I enjoyed my two bags, but I will stick with one from now on. (I said crowd pleaser too many times in this post hahahahaha)


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 29, 2013)

Has anyone else used the Mirabella Shimmerati? I got mine in a trade. I love the color and product itself. It is beyond beautiful. But the packaging is very, very unpractical. It's cute to look at and unique, but makes the actual application quite difficult, I think. I am better off using a finger to put it on or a lip brush. Anyone else have opinions about it?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else used the Mirabella Shimmerati? I got mine in a trade. I love the color and product itself. It is beyond beautiful. But the packaging is very, very unpractical. It's cute to look at and unique, but makes the actual application quite difficult, I think. I am better off using a finger to put it on or a lip brush. Anyone else have opinions about it?


 Sadly, I didn't get it in my bag (I think it's adorable!)  but I did see a video by Mirabella where a MUA squeezed out what she needed onto a lip brush.  I think that would be the best way to do it.  But since I don't actually have the item, I really can't say!


----------



## Jane725 (May 29, 2013)

Got my crowd pleaser bag yesterday... Still an awesome value, but I was meh about it.  I got the gardenia rollerball, and I can't stand floral scents.  Zoya in pink, but it's the same as other pinks I have, and very sheer - not sure how many coats it will take to get opaque nails (though I knew pinks were in the crowd pleaser, so I'm not bummed about it).  And the reason I purchased a second bag, to get the lipstick, is what seriously bummed me out.  I got it in Bellarina - basically a sparkly/frosty gloss with zero color.  Looks very 90s, I hate it. I was really hoping for pixie, but I tested everything out so I probably can't trade.  Ironically, I wish I'd just had faith in ipsy's matching program - guess they were right that I'd prefer the juice beauty gloss over the lipstick, even if I didn't think so!


----------



## kira685 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my crowd pleaser bag yesterday... Still an awesome value, but I was meh about it.  I got the gardenia rollerball, and I can't stand floral scents.  Zoya in pink, but it's the same as other pinks I have, and very sheer - not sure how many coats it will take to get opaque nails (though I knew pinks were in the crowd pleaser, so I'm not bummed about it).  And the reason I purchased a second bag, to get the lipstick, is what seriously bummed me out.  I got it in Bellarina - basically a sparkly/frosty gloss with zero color.  Looks very 90s, I hate it. I was really hoping for pixie, but I tested everything out so I probably can't trade.  Ironically, I wish I'd just had faith in ipsy's matching program - guess they were right that I'd prefer the juice beauty gloss over the lipstick, even if I didn't think so!


 Some of the trade lists have items that have been swatched, so you may still be able to swap it with someone, especially one of them.. swatched product for a swatched product seems fair to me.


----------



## pengutango (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my crowd pleaser bag yesterday... Still an awesome value, but I was meh about it.  I got the gardenia rollerball, and I can't stand floral scents.  Zoya in pink, but it's the same as other pinks I have, and very sheer - not sure how many coats it will take to get opaque nails (though I knew pinks were in the crowd pleaser, so I'm not bummed about it).  And the reason I purchased a second bag, to get the lipstick, is what seriously bummed me out.  I got it in Bellarina - basically a sparkly/frosty gloss with zero color.  Looks very 90s, I hate it. I was really hoping for pixie, but I tested everything out so I probably can't trade.  Ironically, I wish I'd just had faith in ipsy's matching program - guess they were right that I'd prefer the juice beauty gloss over the lipstick, even if I didn't think so!


 I would totally make a trade list (either here, on Facebook, or both) and see if anyone makes an offer. Depends on the person, but most people, from what I've noticed anyway, don't mind items that are swatched, as much as if they were actually used. I personally don't mind things swatched on a clean hand/arm, but definitely mind if they've actually been used, especially with lip products &amp; mascaras in particular. However, I do prefer things unused whenever possible.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly, I didn't get it in my bag (I think it's adorable!)  but I did see a video by Mirabella where a MUA squeezed out what she needed onto a lip brush.  I think that would be the best way to do it.  But since I don't actually have the item, I really can't say!


 Was it the video they had when they were introducing it as a new product? if so, I saw that too, and that's what made me think the brush would be a good idea. My finger worked just fine for now. haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Flowerfish (May 30, 2013)

It's been a long time coming but my first ever Glam Bag arrived today!  I was so excited I tore in to it right away.  I was thrilled to see the Pacifica Island Vanilla rollerball, that is exactly what I wanted.  As long as I got that if everything else wasn't to my taste I would have still been cool with it.  I also got the brow gel which I am fine with, and I got the Yaby concealer in buff which should match well!  I feel lucky to be one of the few people who actually received a concealer appropriate for their skin tone.  I am always on the hunt for a new great concealer so I am really happy about this.

I knew the lipstick and Zoya could go either way; I got the Mirabella lipstick in Pixie, the coral color which I already have several similar versions of.  I received the Zoya polish in Gei Gei, I like the color but I do not like shimmery, metalic, pearlescent nail polishes.  I was really hoping for one of the creams like Blu, Neely, or Jacqueline but I suppose you can't win them all.

I'm looking forward to the June bag and hoping I won't be one of the very last people to get their bags next month.  The anticipation was killing me this month!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been a long time coming but my first ever Glam Bag arrived today!  I was so excited I tore in to it right away.  I was thrilled to see the Pacifica Island Vanilla rollerball, that is exactly what I wanted.  As long as I got that if everything else wasn't to my taste I would have still been cool with it.  I also got the brow gel which I am fine with, and I got the Yaby concealer in buff which should match well!  I feel lucky to be one of the few people who actually received a concealer appropriate for their skin tone.  I am always on the hunt for a new great concealer so I am really happy about this.
> 
> ...


 Woohoo!! Your bag is fashionably late is all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's hoping you're one of the first to get yours next month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

So... a few weeks ago I emailed Ipsy to let them know my contents didn't match my glam bag (I received a Mirabella Lipstick instead of the powder/lip liner/glimmer gloss that showed in my glam room) and they emailed me back a week later to say "sorry, we'll send you the correct item." I just got the package today and received (drum roll please...)

another lipstick.  I'm not upset at all, because now I have Pixie (coral), the color I wanted at the beginning (got Posy in my original bag), it's just like... Sorry we sent you a lipstick.  Here's another lipstick to make up for it!

But, I like the Pixie.  So... win/win?


----------



## skylite (May 30, 2013)

> So... a few weeks ago I emailed Ipsy to let them know my contents didn't match my glam bag (I received a Mirabella Lipstick instead of the powder/lip liner/glimmer gloss that showed in my glam room) and they emailed me back a week later to say "sorry, we'll send you the correct item." I just got the package today and received (drum roll please...) another lipstick. Â I'm not upset at all, because now I have Pixie (coral), the color I wanted at the beginning (got Posy in my original bag), it's just like... Sorry we sent you a lipstick. Â Here's another lipstick to make up for it! But, I like the Pixie. Â So... win/win?Â


 When I emailed them about that, it took them over 10 days to get back to me, and then they basically told me it was because they ran out of the correct stuff and I was out of luck. ....why bother having accurate glam rooms then ?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I emailed them about that, it took them over 10 days to get back to me, and then they basically told me it was because they ran out of the correct stuff and I was out of luck. ....why bother having accurate glam rooms then ?


 Oh that stinks 




  I think they definitely have some roadblocks to figure out with the whole customizing thing!


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2013)

> Oh that stinksÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â  I think they definitely have some roadblocks to figure out with the whole customizing thing! Â


 I think one major thing they need to reassess is the priority of matching. That is, color vs product. It sounds like certain combos this month always got a particular shade of concealer, and any complaints about the concealer got brushed off because ipsy thought that getting lip gloss to the people who liked gloss was more important than getting the right shade of concealer. If they're going to send out a foundational product like concealer, I would rather get a correct shade of that than get a preferred product. That's one of the main reasons I was happy to see this matching program: I incorrectly assumed that they would actually pay attention to skin tone, so they wouldn't send things that are too dark for me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... a few weeks ago I emailed Ipsy to let them know my contents didn't match my glam bag (I received a Mirabella Lipstick instead of the powder/lip liner/glimmer gloss that showed in my glam room) and they emailed me back a week later to say "sorry, we'll send you the correct item." I just got the package today and received (drum roll please...)
> 
> ...


That is HILARIOUS, but I'd say definitely a win still, I really wanted that Pixie, it looks fabulous! What product were you wishing for?


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm.... good question!  The video I saw was about a makeover for a Christmas party!  The MUA used the gloss as a pop of red on a neutral face. Was that it?


 Yup! I remember it being a party makeover! I think she said something about the color being a perfect Christmas/New Year party lip color. I agree with it, but it's also good for "it's the beginning of summer and I want a shimmery red lip".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (May 30, 2013)

Finally got my second bag today and it was meh....

I got the roller ball in gardenia   not a fan I was praying for the Vanilla I'm going to try to trade this out

zoya in Gie Gie  I love the pink but I have a similar color already (I also have 6 polishes in my zoya cart I'm trying to convince myself i don't need.....)

eye brow gel I tried this out at sephora and it was pretty cool I'll see how it works for me

lipstick in charmed I wish is wasn't so sheer

and another concealer in buff a good match for me


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my replacement bag today...the one that was for my ongoing account that never showed, so I got the 'must be a scratched bar code' line and a replacement. I was sure it was going to be the crowd pleaser....and it technically wasn't. It had:
> 
> ...


 Still waiting for my replacement bag. Had to email them today over my tracking code because the shipping email they sent out on Friday gave me a tracking code then a website link to track it. The link was to the UPS site which I knew was wrong because my tracking code was all numbers and ALL UPS tracking codes start with 1Z..... but I entered it anyway and of course there was no results so I went to the DHL site and entered it there.....yeap....no results.....sigh.....here we go .....email to Ipsy....again.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 30, 2013)

OK...Ipsy's customer service is super duper FAST! I have been communicating with Janelle and she is great! She sent me the correct link and looks like my bag should be here tomorrow or Saturday! Hip Hip Hurray!


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2013)

I decided to email them about what is in my glam room not matching what I got (supposed to have got the Mirabella Glimmer gloss, perfecting powder or lip liner) and got the lipstick.  I just want to know if the items not matching the glam room is normal or a glitch so I can make a decision about continuing as a subsriber.  I have been subscribed since 2/12 and only have one subscription.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for my replacement bag. Had to email them today over my tracking code because the shipping email they sent out on Friday gave me a tracking code then a website link to track it. The link was to the UPS site which I knew was wrong because my tracking code was all numbers and ALL UPS tracking codes start with 1Z..... but I entered it anyway and of course there was no results so I went to the DHL site and entered it there.....yeap....no results.....sigh.....here we go .....email to Ipsy....again.
> LOL that happened to me too. They sent a DHL number with a UPS MI tracking link. I was like uhhhhhh...it's either DHL or UPS MI, not both lol! They wrote back and gave me the *right* link to DHL.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to email them about what is in my glam room not matching what I got (supposed to have got the Mirabella Glimmer gloss, perfecting powder or lip liner) and got the lipstick.  I just want to know if the items not matching the glam room is normal or a glitch so I can make a decision about continuing as a subsriber.  I have been subscribed since 2/12 and only have one subscription.


 Some other people here had this same exact issue. Ipsy is sending out another lipstick to *fix* the issue. At first they said 'we'll send you one of the other 3 products', and then sent a lipstick. Now they are saying they are *out* of the other three products, and are sending a lipstick. So I guess you should contact them, if you want another lipstick hopefully in a diff shade lol.


----------



## quene8106 (May 30, 2013)

> LOL that happened to me too. They sent a DHL number with a UPS MI tracking link. I was like uhhhhhh...it's either DHL or UPS MI, not both lol! They wrote back and gave me the *right* link to DHL.


 They did that to me too. I got a link to ups mi, put my tracking number in, didn't work, put it in usps tracking and voila it works!


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2013)

Haha well if I get another lipstick in a different color I will be happy!  I am fairly easy to please and lip products are my weakness.  I have a ton of them!  I am just hoping it is a glitch and not a sign of thing to come-items in glam room not matching, color matching being off etc.  I guess I can always cheer myself at least it is not the dead sea packet and Nume gift code circa Feb 2012! Lol



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some other people here had this same exact issue. Ipsy is sending out another lipstick to *fix* the issue. At first they said 'we'll send you one of the other 3 products', and then sent a lipstick. Now they are saying they are *out* of the other three products, and are sending a lipstick. So I guess you should contact them, if you want another lipstick hopefully in a diff shade lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha well if I get another lipstick in a different color I will be happy!  I am fairly easy to please and lip products are my weakness.  I have a ton of them!  I am just hoping it is a glitch and not a sign of thing to come-items in glam room not matching, color matching being off etc.  I guess I can always cheer myself *at least it is not the dead sea packet and Nume gift code circa Feb 2012!* Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2013)

I agree!  They have stepped up their game for sure!  Unlike some subs I think they do try to improve and take construstive criticism well!  I hope June is as awesome as May!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh lord, that was my first month with them, and I quit after that bag for 8 months. Until I was SURE it wasn't happening anymore LOL! I think they learned from there, all my bags since October have been pretty good.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL that happened to me too. They sent a DHL number with a UPS MI tracking link. I was like uhhhhhh...it's either DHL or UPS MI, not both lol! They wrote back and gave me the *right* link to DHL.


This is the first month I have ever gotten my bag so late. I am happy with the customer service tho. I am curious what I am going to get tho since you didn't get the "crowd pleaser" nor did the bag match your glam room. Guess it will a complete surprise!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OHH it *did* match my glam room....sorry if i didn't type that clear! My main account bag that *got lost* had bronzer in the glam room, but I was afraid that since it got lost, I would end up with a *crowd pleaser* replacement bag instead (with brow gel instead of bronzer). But my replacement bag ended up being my original glam room contents, with st tropez bronzer.
> 
> So it did match my glam room. Now my friend, who had the same issue, got the crowd pleaser *instead* of what her glam room originally showed (bag variation with hair product). So, I guess it's just random as to which bag u will end up with!


You probably typed it clearly.  I probably read it incorrectly! Oopsie! I really wanted to try that st tropez bronzer and it's not in my glam room nor the crowd pleaser bag soooo I ordered the sun saver kit from Sephora which included the st tropez  so I will probably get it in my bag now. Oh well! Extras are nice! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## KayEss (May 31, 2013)

I subscribed for the May bag on a whim (for some reason even though I've tried a zillion subs I never actually tried Ipsy). Since I subbed pretty late my package shipped pretty late too and it just arrived today. I was so bummed to get the rollerball in gardenia instead of vanilla, but I got the Mirabella lipstick in Ballerina...seriously, what a beautiful color! I don't think I've ever been so in love with a lipstick!


----------



## jessicalriley (May 31, 2013)

> I subscribed for the May bag on a whim (for some reason even though I've tried a zillion subs I never actually tried Ipsy). Since I subbed pretty late my package shipped pretty late too and it just arrived today. I was so bummed to get the rollerball in gardenia instead of vanilla, but I got the Mirabella lipstick in Ballerina...seriously, what a beautiful color! I don't think I've ever been so in love with a lipstick!


 I'm the same! I'm more of a gloss/balm sort of girl, but I loved the texture of Mirabella. I got it in Posy. It is a lovely pop of color.


----------



## lissa1307 (May 31, 2013)

I had to email ipsy awhile back cause again this month my polish leaked...not much its still usable...so i wasnt even bothered.it was more of a heads up email cause everytime we get polish mines leaked in my bags, contained within the boxes but still disappointing, so they sent another. So now i have jacqueline and gie gie...so happy about it. I love the pink...im a pink addict. The jacqueline is good for me as a base or for tips/art but i tried it alone and didnt like it against my pale skin. They also sent me another concealer...i asked for suggestions since buff was too dark cause usually they link me to some awesome idea pages...but this time they sent another...in the same exact color...lmao. oh well, i wasnt aiming for more just ideas.lol, but i did find it works good as an eye primer...i dont like it as a concealer though,i tried just for seeing how it works to see if i wanted to buy my shade...i dont, doesnt blend worth a crap. i also got the lipstick in pixie but traded a girl on here for posy...so happy i did, we both loved our new colors. im not a lipstick person anway ,esp not corals...i love them on others,love coral colors..i look like a clown in them though. Posy is more me,and btw posy looks awesome under the fig gloss from the bag...its a nice shimmery muted pink when blended and actually blends to a nice feel/consistancy...very classy looking. I might have to break tradition and start buying lipsticks now, ive always been a gloss girl, but im really liking this stick. For the lipstick junkies out there...what are some other good ones i, the new convert, should know are awetastical? I know i like mirabella now.lol


----------



## nikkimouse (May 31, 2013)

Just placed my first zoya order so excited

Liberty, Evalngeline, Aurora, Indigo, Midori, Miranda

So excited!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to email ipsy awhile back cause again this month my polish leaked...not much its still usable...so i wasnt even bothered.it was more of a heads up email cause everytime we get polish mines leaked in my bags, contained within the boxes but still disappointing, so they sent another. So now i have jacqueline and gie gie...so happy about it. I love the pink...im a pink addict. The jacqueline is good for me as a base or for tips/art but i tried it alone and didnt like it against my pale skin. They also sent me another concealer...i asked for suggestions since buff was too dark cause usually they link me to some awesome idea pages...but this time they sent another...in the same exact color...lmao. oh well, i wasnt aiming for more just ideas.lol, but i did find it works good as an eye primer...i dont like it as a concealer though,i tried just for seeing how it works to see if i wanted to buy my shade...i dont, doesnt blend worth a crap. i also got the lipstick in pixie but traded a girl on here for posy...so happy i did, we both loved our new colors. im not a lipstick person anway ,esp not corals...i love them on others,love coral colors..i look like a clown in them though. Posy is more me,and btw posy looks awesome under the fig gloss from the bag...its a nice shimmery muted pink when blended and actually blends to a nice feel/consistancy...very classy looking. I might have to break tradition and start buying lipsticks now, ive always been a gloss girl, but im really liking this stick. For the lipstick junkies out there...what are some other good ones i, the new convert, should know are* awetastical*? I know i like mirabella now.lol


 Awetastical...love it! For me, I really like Aveda's Nourish-mint line (it's minty and lasts while not feeling dry or heavy). Drugstore brands, I really like Rimmel London Lasting Intense Wear.


----------



## JimmyJazz (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to email ipsy awhile back cause again this month my polish leaked...not much its still usable...so i wasnt even bothered.it was more of a heads up email cause everytime we get polish mines leaked in my bags, contained within the boxes but still disappointing, so they sent another. So now i have jacqueline and gie gie...so happy about it. I love the pink...im a pink addict. The jacqueline is good for me as a base or for tips/art but i tried it alone and didnt like it against my pale skin. They also sent me another concealer...i asked for suggestions since buff was too dark cause usually they link me to some awesome idea pages...but this time they sent another...in the same exact color...lmao. oh well, i wasnt aiming for more just ideas.lol, but i did find it works good as an eye primer...i dont like it as a concealer though,i tried just for seeing how it works to see if i wanted to buy my shade...i dont, doesnt blend worth a crap. i also got the lipstick in pixie but traded a girl on here for posy...so happy i did, we both loved our new colors. im not a lipstick person anway ,esp not corals...i love them on others,love coral colors..i look like a clown in them though. Posy is more me,and btw posy looks awesome under the fig gloss from the bag...its a nice shimmery muted pink when blended and actually blends to a nice feel/consistancy...very classy looking. I might have to break tradition and start buying lipsticks now, ive always been a gloss girl, but im really liking this stick. *For the lipstick junkies out there...what are some other good ones* i, the new convert, should know are awetastical? I know i like mirabella now.lol


 I am in love with Lipstick Queen - a bit pricey but they are really really good!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 31, 2013)

Got my replacement bag today....couldn't wait to see what I got.  Was I going to get what was in my glam room or maybe the crowd pleaser? HA! NEITHER!!

1- Zoya in Gie Gie (was hoping for purple but okay it's pink, I like pink and my daughter got this one and I tried it so I know I like it. I am now thinking I got the crowd pleaser bag.

2- Yaby concealer- in pecan- what? chalk me up as one of those who didn't get one close to their skin color. I am light/med. But this happened to lots of people. Maybe use it as a brown cream shadow. 

3- Pacifica coconut crushed pearl- COOL! This was suppose to be in my orginal bag! And I really will take all the Pacifica I can get.

4-Big sexy hair powder play- Um, WTF? We got this last month!!

5-BareMinerals Moxie in DareDevil-  #^%[email protected](*&amp;^%^ (censored myself) ARE KIDDING ME???????? I waited a month for freaking REPEATS???? From not only a month ago but NOVEMBER?????? oh HELL NO!


----------



## skylite (May 31, 2013)

> Got my replacement bag today....couldn't wait to see what I got.Â  Was I going to get what was in my glam room or maybe the crowd pleaser? HA! NEITHER!! 1- Zoya in Gie Gie (was hoping for purple but okay it's pink, I like pink and my daughter got this one and I tried it so I know I like it. I am now thinking I got the crowd pleaser bag. 2- Yaby concealer- in pecan- what? chalk me up as one of those who didn't get one close to their skin color. I am light/med. But this happened to lots of people. Maybe use it as a brown cream shadow.Â  3- Pacifica coconut crushed pearl- COOL! This was suppose to be in my orginal bag! And I really will take all the Pacifica I can get. 4-Big sexy hair powder play- Um, WTF? We got this last month!! 5-BareMinerals Moxie in DareDevil-Â  #^%[email protected](*&amp;^%^ (censored myself) ARE KIDDING ME???????? I waited a month for freaking REPEATS???? From not only a month ago but NOVEMBER?????? oh HELL NO! :soap:


 Okay. They obviously need to rethink their whole system. They're selling bags for so long into the month but don't have stuff left to make corrections to members, or even to send out the correct items from glam rooms. -.-


----------



## pengutango (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my replacement bag today....couldn't wait to see what I got.  Was I going to get what was in my glam room or maybe the crowd pleaser? HA! NEITHER!!
> 
> ...


 Whoa!



 Looks like they ran out of stuff for your replacement, but damn! Never seen anyone get a replacement bag with products from old bags... 



 That's a first. Like what skylite said, they do need to rework their system since they're apparently running out of products for this bag to give as replacements to members.


----------



## Roxane68 (May 31, 2013)

I emailed them to see what they were going to do about it because it am sooooo ticked off. And I know it's silly to get so upset over a $10 bag but geez. Give the leftover stuff to the newbies who wouldn't know any better.


----------



## lissa1307 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them to see what they were going to do about it because it am sooooo ticked off. And I know it's silly to get so upset over a $10 bag but geez. Give the leftover stuff to the newbies who wouldn't know any better.






LMAO...sorry, just the way you put it was hilarious...screw the newbies!


----------



## Roxane68 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...I guess it does come across that way. Not that the products I received were (are) crap. I did like them the FIRST time I got them. The BE Moxie is in the SAME color (Daredevil) as the Nov bag. It's not even a different color. It's such a let down after all the excitement and anticipation of receiving the MAY products. So no offense to newbies, but I wish I didn't get the stuff from bags past. Gifedt my daughter a 3 month sub and this is her first month. I doubt if she would have known the difference if she had gotten my bag. She is already attached to her stuff since she has had it for 2 weeks so I doubt if I convince her to switch.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them to see what they were going to do about it because it am sooooo ticked off. And I know it's silly to get so upset over a $10 bag but geez. Give the leftover stuff to the newbies who wouldn't know any better.


 I would be frustrated, too...but I am willing to bet a big part of the issue is that a HUGE number of people ordered 2, 3, or even more bags apiece this month, they probably weren't anticipating that! Especially when coupled with a large number of replacement bags. Hopefully they'll anticipate this in the future, as more bag variation will likely mean more people getting duplicate bags!


----------



## lissa1307 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL...I guess it does come across that way. Not that the products I received were (are) crap. I did like them the FIRST time I got them. The BE Moxie is in the SAME color (Daredevil) as the Nov bag. It's not even a different color. It's such a let down after all the excitement and anticipation of receiving the MAY products. So no offense to newbies, but I wish I didn't get the stuff from bags past. Gifedt my daughter a 3 month sub and this is her first month. I doubt if she would have known the difference if she had gotten my bag. She is already attached to her stuff since she has had it for 2 weeks so I doubt if I convince her to switch.


 Oh I got it, it just cracked me up when i read it. I would be ticked too..unless they had given another UD liner, i wouldve been ok with multiples of that one,lol...but i completely get where you are coming from...Ipsy is a bag to try new things...to sample products that are new to you...not redo the same ones every month. Ipsy is pretty good though, so I'm figuring since you vented to them... if they dont give you another bag when they can get new products they will probably give you a month free or a code to order a good product for free...I was really surprised cause even when i've had screw ups with them they've always made it right quick.


----------



## Xiang (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my replacement bag today....couldn't wait to see what I got.  Was I going to get what was in my glam room or maybe the crowd pleaser? HA! NEITHER!!
> 
> ...


 Awww, that really sucks. I would be WTH? as well if I get repeats from last year in my bag. But the way you worded everything is kinda funny, lol.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 31, 2013)

Man! This thread is long! I usually don't regret cancelling (I always cancel to replace with another sub), but that Pacifica rollerball should be mine!


----------



## harlowekitty (May 31, 2013)

I love love LOVE pacifica!! Now I have a bunch of friends who are addicts, too!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would be frustrated, too...but I am willing to bet a big part of the issue is that a HUGE number of people ordered 2, 3, or even more bags apiece this month, they probably weren't anticipating that! Especially when coupled with a large number of replacement bags. Hopefully they'll anticipate this in the future, as more bag variation will likely mean more people getting duplicate bags!


Agreed! Although, how could they NOT have anticipated this at all, lol, SO many different variations! Crazy


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't think any of these companies realize what rabid addicts we all are until they encounter one of these situations and learn the hard way, lmao!











The funny thing is that I ended up giving in and getting a second sub for June about two days ago. I was expecting to breeze through the sign up but to my utter surprise I got put onto the waitlist. Now that I think about it, I wouldn't be surprise if they've learned their lesson about having enough replacement bags/extra products and that my second Ipsy bag won't be until July.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 1, 2013)

I know that some folks go the St. Tropez One Night Only and wasn't too stalked about it.  I got it in my Sephora Sun Safety and thought for sure I was never going to use it...  

I used it today on my outlet run to Deer Park Tanger in the 95 F heat.   I squeezed some Euerin SPF 15 on palm and an equal amount of the St. Tropez next to it and rubbed my hands together before applying to legs, arms and neck line.  

It looked real natural!  My winter pale arms, legs and neck line matched my face.  Nothing rubbed off while trying clothes on and I was protected while looking a wee bit tanned.  I will use the St. Tropez along with SPF body lotion on days that I'll be wearing shorts and tank tops until I've a chance to get a little bathing suit action.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... a few weeks ago I emailed Ipsy to let them know my contents didn't match my glam bag (I received a Mirabella Lipstick instead of the powder/lip liner/glimmer gloss that showed in my glam room) and they emailed me back a week later to say "sorry, we'll send you the correct item." I just got the package today and received (drum roll please...)
> 
> ...


 The exact thing happened to me! I did not expect to get anything-- I just wanted to let them know there was a website issue so they could pass the info along to their IT dept. It was actually a note of praise! They said they were sending a powder and then it turned out to be a Pixie lipstick. I'm glad i got an extra, but it was not necessary. Now I feel like I was a "nuisance" customer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Am I crazy for thinking that way?


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else used the Mirabella Shimmerati? I got mine in a trade. I love the color and product itself. It is beyond beautiful. But the packaging is very, very unpractical. It's cute to look at and unique, but makes the actual application quite difficult, I think. I am better off using a finger to put it on or a lip brush. Anyone else have opinions about it?


 Oh, I adore it! I bought mine on eBay after I did not get it in my bag. I just apply to the center of my lips then I use a lip blush. I do that with all very pigmented lipglosses, so I am used to that. the packaging is ADORABLE. I am a sucker for cute packaging.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg i'm ctfu over here over that comment, lmao


----------



## ling168 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in love with Lipstick Queen - a bit pricey but they are really really good!


 I agree Lipstick Queen's lipsticks are amazing. I also love Bite Beauty's lipsticks. They're pigmented and incredibly hydrating!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm still waiting for all 3 of my bags.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for all 3 of my bags.


ALL three? That's a bummer. Hope you get May items in them!


----------



## pengutango (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!  I recently picked up Medieval by Lipstick Queen - it's so amazing!


 i'm going to get that one too...i had to check them out after the recommend, and that one caught my eye


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 1, 2013)

Never got my bag... tracking still says estimated delivery May 21st and the last update is that it was 'forwarded.' I called the post office twice now and they said they don't know where it is, but to just wait and see if it shows up lol. 

I know it's not really Ipsy's fault, but I emailed them anyway to see if maybe it was returned to them or something! 

Maybe I will get my June bag before my May bag!


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! Hope you get them soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Which reminds me, Roxane68, you're not the only one who got older items. Saw some comments on their Facebook that other people got them too. Oh dear... :/


Really? I am heading over there right away!! Cuz we all know misery loves company!


----------



## pengutango (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I remember someone commented on someone else's post about it, the original post was regarding how they weren't happy with CS &amp; they haven't gotten their May GlamBag yet. Hopefully it's still floating around somewhere since sometimes people's posts kinda go "poof." It was there last night when I was on their page.


I found it. It's still there. It's kind of buried so it didn't *poof* yet. Actually, I was surprised to only find the one.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pengutango (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  I hope I get everything that shows in my glam room. I know it takes longer for them to get to me since I'm overseas, but man this month is killing me. I want to play with my goodies. I also have a couple of June birthdays I was hoping to use the extras so hurry up bags.


Girl, you need your bags! lol I am willing them to come to you right now.....::GO TO JAY LITTLE BAGS, GOOOOOO::



&lt;----this is me thinking it REALLY HARD lol


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I think they didn't anticipate the demands for the May bag, but they should just have said they were sold out instead of sending old items. I would be really upset if I get past items when I paid for the items shown in my glam room. I hope its not something they continue to do or a lot of customers will be upset.


I would have preferred them emailing me and giving me a choice. If I was to get items from "bags past" let it be a past I wasn't a part of. Anything before Oct 2012 would have been great. Or just let me have the bag for half price and leave two items out. They just managed to make me very angry over a $10 bag. I think I normally would have been indifferent about it but this was suppose to be a reallllly great bag. June better be awesome!!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you can email them and they can give you an explanation or hopefully make things right. I hope June is great too.


I have emailed them but no answer yet.


----------



## skylite (Jun 3, 2013)

> I have emailed them but no answer yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They took almost two weeks to get back to my emails, and second email asking if they'd forgotten me ... A few days to get back to my response for that ... And they haven't gotten back to my reply to the last one. Their conversational skills leave a lot to be desired.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## kdomsmom (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad you got yours sorted out ! I emailed them on may 16. Got an auto reply on the 17th that they had not forgotten about me. I was patient and waited three more business days before shooting them another email. I still haven't heard anything at all, so I sent them one more email this morning.
> 
> I know they're probably swamped, and I'm Trying to be patient and understanding. I hate rude customers, but I feel like over 10 days for a customer service response is ridiculous.





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... a few weeks ago I emailed Ipsy to let them know my contents didn't match my glam bag (I received a Mirabella Lipstick instead of the powder/lip liner/glimmer gloss that showed in my glam room) and they emailed me back a week later to say "sorry, we'll send you the correct item." I just got the package today and received (drum roll please...)
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some other people here had this same exact issue. Ipsy is sending out another lipstick to *fix* the issue. At first they said 'we'll send you one of the other 3 products', and then sent a lipstick. Now they are saying they are *out* of the other three products, and are sending a lipstick. So I guess you should contact them, if you want another lipstick hopefully in a diff shade lol.


so i too was sent another lipstick...unfortunately in pixie which is what i already received in my original bag!!! 



  i just emailed them again to let them know my disappointment, not so much in the items but rather my customer service experience.  had i received it in another color, i'd be ok.  i'm thinking they won't do anything further about it.  oh well, whatevs.


----------



## Krendall (Jun 3, 2013)

I also got moxie daredevil in my replacement bag, but I did get a Pacifica rollerball and the luminizing body butter AND they sent me a replacement UD moondust, so I guess I can't complain! Still, I don't need two daredevil glosses... Guess I'll have to get a juice beauty gloss another time.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 3, 2013)

So, my May bag was lost (ish). We just moved &amp; I had submitted a request to forward our mail starting on 5/31. My bag was out for delivery on 5/20 and for some reason our mail lady thought that she was supposed to forward our mail already, so when I checked the tracking later, it just said 'Forwarded.' Called the Post Office &amp; they just said they read the date wrong &amp; they'd send it back out for delivery by the end of the week. Never got it. Called early last week and they basically said they couldn't find it &amp; that I'd have to wait 30 days to file a claim. 

I emailed Ipsy on a whim on Friday night, even though this is obviously not their fault at all. I just thought maybe the package would have been returned to them or something.  They emailed me this morning &amp; said they'd send me a replacement bag! Honestly thinking she may have misunderstood my email or something, but I'm not complaining. Curious to see what products are in it, as it appears they're out of most of the May items!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, my May bag was lost (ish). We just moved &amp; I had submitted a request to forward our mail starting on 5/31. My bag was out for delivery on 5/20 and for some reason our mail lady thought that she was supposed to forward our mail already, so when I checked the tracking later, it just said 'Forwarded.' Called the Post Office &amp; they just said they read the date wrong &amp; they'd send it back out for delivery by the end of the week. Never got it. Called early last week and they basically said they couldn't find it &amp; that I'd have to wait 30 days to file a claim.
> 
> I emailed Ipsy on a whim on Friday night, even though this is obviously not their fault at all. I just thought maybe the package would have been returned to them or something.  They emailed me this morning &amp; said they'd send me a replacement bag! Honestly thinking she may have misunderstood my email or something, but I'm not complaining. Curious to see what products are in it, as it appears they're out of most of the May items!


They usually are very understanding and nice when it comes to needing to send a replacement bag or items. The only issue people are running into now is that Ipsy seems to not have many products left to send from this bag! BUT at least Ipsy still has good customer service when it comes to sending replacements!


----------



## pengutango (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 6, 2013)

After almost a week I finally got an answer back about the item I recieved Mirabella lipstick not matching what was in my Glam room.  Out of the two times I have contacted their customer service I have been underwhelmed in the time it takes them to reply as well as their responsed.  Also I know it is just me but it bothers me they sign emails xoxo.  I am probably old and behind the times but I thought xoxo meant hugs and kisses.  Does it mean something else I am not aware of? 

Thank you for contacting ipsyCare! I've checked your account to better understand your situation and our records show we sold out of the Mirabella Gloss, Powder, and Lip Lustre Liner by the time your bag was being prepared at our warehouse. We are so sorry you did not receive the products shown in your Glam Room, and thank you for your patience and understanding. Please do not hesitate to contact us if you need help with anything. We hope you love your future Glam Bags, and thank you for your support!

xoxo
Janelle
 
MAY 31, 2013  |  06:07PM PDT Original message*lovepink *wrote: Hello!I know you are super busy getting ready for the event in LA this weekend but I wanted to email about my Ipsy bag. In my Glam room it shows I would recieve the Mirabella Glimmer Gloss, Mirabella Perfecting powder or the Mirabella Lip lustre liner. I recieved a lip stick.Is this usual to not recieve the items in your glam room? I ask as I was super excited to try any one of those items and instead got something completely different!Thank you for your time and attention in this matter!Hope you have a great weekend and good luck at your event!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After almost a week I finally got an answer back about the item I recieved Mirabella lipstick not matching what was in my Glam room.  Out of the two times I have contacted their customer service I have been underwhelmed in the time it takes them to reply as well as their responsed.  Also I know it is just me but it bothers me they sign emails xoxo.  I am probably old and behind the times but I thought xoxo meant hugs and kisses.  Does it mean something else I am not aware of?
> 
> ...


 nope. i guess we can blame gossip girl for making "xoxo" more mainstream.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2013)

I know everybody is over on the June thread, but just wanted to say I got my May replacement bag today! They said they were out of some of the May products, so they would have to substitute, but I got the normal crowd pleaser bag: Zoya in pink, concealer, Anastasia brow gel, Pacifica roll-on in Tahitian Gardenia, &amp; the Mirabella lipstick in Pixie. 

Now watch my original bag show up in the mail one of these days!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 10, 2013)

My weight is .464 with no bracelet. Really hoping to not receive the dry shampoo, but if I get it I will still try it! Everyone I have tried has never lasted or worked well for all day use.


----------



## granolabox (Jun 13, 2013)

I recently subscribed to Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox, and Boxycharm. I never knew subscription boxes existed! Super excited about Ipsy because it has the best reviews Any other boxes you guys recommend?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *granolabox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently subscribed to Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox, and Boxycharm. I never knew subscription boxes existed! Super excited about Ipsy because it has the best reviews Any other boxes you guys recommend?


 Ooh, you should totally check out this thread!  There are way too many to list, but this will give you an idea of who all is out there and what they send (you may even want to start on the last page, some of the ones mentioned in the earlier pages have since gone out of business!)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123554/what-companies-do-you-subscribe-to


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know everybody is over on the June thread, but just wanted to say I got my May replacement bag today! They said they were out of some of the May products, so they would have to substitute, but I got the normal crowd pleaser bag: Zoya in pink, concealer, Anastasia brow gel, Pacifica roll-on in Tahitian Gardenia, &amp; the Mirabella lipstick in Pixie.
> 
> Now watch my original bag show up in the mail one of these days!


I am still hoping that my original bag shows up. I HATED my replacement bag.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *granolabox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently subscribed to Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox, and Boxycharm. I never knew subscription boxes existed! Super excited about Ipsy because it has the best reviews Any other boxes you guys recommend?


I also get Goodies (it's a food box) $7 and QVC New Beauty Test tube (it's sent quarterly) $29.96 + shipping $6.97 + tax (I live in IL. we are taxed to death) $2.31=$39.24  I enjoy both of those.


----------



## LizzieLeopard (Jun 18, 2013)

After recieving the Pacifica perfume in Mays bag I discovered they sell it at target, I picked up some of the Purify Coconut Water Cleansing wipes. Omg I am in LOVE!!! The smell is amazing!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After recieving the Pacifica perfume in Mays bag I discovered they sell it at target, I picked up some of the Purify Coconut Water Cleansing wipes. Omg I am in LOVE!!! The smell is amazing!


 Oooh, thanks!  I'm going to look for these at Target.


----------



## LizzieLeopard (Jun 26, 2013)

> Oooh, thanks!Â  I'm going to look for these at Target.


 No problem! Let me know what you think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After recieving the Pacifica perfume in Mays bag I discovered they sell it at target, I picked up some of the Purify Coconut Water Cleansing wipes. Omg I am in LOVE!!! The smell is amazing!


The Targets here in Brooklyn only carry a couple of the Blood Orange scented body butters. I wish they carried more Pacifica products!


----------



## LizzieLeopard (Jun 26, 2013)

> The Targets here in Brooklyn only carry a couple of the Blood Orange scented body butters. I wish they carried more Pacifica products!


 Aw what a bummer! Maybe in time they will get more


----------

